#ubuntu-desktop 2009-07-06
<pitti> Good morning
<ajmitch> morning pitti
<TheMuso> Hey pitti.
<pitti> hey guys! had a nice weekend?
<TheMuso> Yes thanks.
<pitti> dobey: can you please fix your upstream ubunutone-client bzr/tarballs license-wise and do a new upload to REVU (or just point me to the source package)?
<crevette> heya
<crevette> hello pitti
 * crevette looked at GDM upstream bugs list and cried
<crevette> 55 patches unreviewed
<huats> morning
<seb128_> hey there
<seb128_> GUADEC internet is not so good
<crevette> hello seb128
 * asac has focus issues in karmic
<asac> seb128_: hi. hope you enjoy the conference (and the beach ;))
<asac> seb128_: wonder if we should file a bug about apt-get upgrade resetting/crashing X - or is that even fixed?
<Keybuk> pitti: I have the *best* gdm bug EVAH
<Keybuk> it logs me out after 5-10 minutes ;)
<pochu> that's the new typing-break from gnome-keyboard-properties :-)
<crevette> Keybuk, me too
<crevette> could you look on TT1 if you have weird caracters on the console?
<Keybuk> yes
<crevette> Keybuk, are you logged you or the session has crashed?
<Keybuk> crevette: ?
<crevette> Keybuk, are you only logged off or the session has crashed?
<Keybuk> crevette: what's the difference?
<Keybuk> it looks like a crash to me because I get bailed to the console
<crevette> when you logged off, you can connect to your existing session (with you applications running ), when it has crashed, a new session is created
<Keybuk> there are no apps running as my user
<crevette> okay so I think we have the same problem, for me I can stay more than 5 minutes, it seesm it happened when I open a web browser and type some text in the url bar
<Keybuk> once it's happened once, it doesn't happen again
<geser> Keybuk: welcome to bug 395595
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395595 in gdm "gdm 2.26.1-0ubuntu2: Random logouts" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395595
<crevette> thanks geser
<geser> asac: the upgrade problem is already filed as bug 395313
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395313 in gdm "gdm 2.26 kills or switches away from active X sessions on upgrading" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395313
<asac> geser: thanks
<pitti> geser, Keybuk: I'm currently tackling bug 395313
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395313 in gdm "gdm 2.26 kills or switches away from active X sessions on upgrading" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395313
<pitti> but I didn't see 395595
<asac> thats low prio?
<pitti> asac: I'll fix the "always restarts gdm/kills session on upgrade" bug
<pitti> I also have a handle on bug 395595 I think
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395595 in gdm "gdm 2.26.1-0ubuntu2: Random logouts" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395595
<asac> great
<pitti> give me an hour or two, I'm on gdm bug fixing rave :)
<asac> rock on.
<asac> i already wondered how to start debugging this ;)
<mvo> they ArneGoetje - would you mind if I convert language-selector from glade to gtkbuilder? you will probably not notice anything, its just a exchange of the object that wraps it (SimpleGtkbuilder instead of SmpleGladeApp) and adding a .ui file that is done with glade-3 ?
<TheMuso> mvo: How much work/what is the process to change an app from glade to GTK builder?
<TheMuso> Is it documented anywhere?
<pochu> TheMuso: have a look at http://live.gnome.org/GnomeGoals/RemoveLibGladeUseGtkBuilder
<TheMuso> pochu: Thanks
<mvo> TheMuso: its pretty painless in my experience
<mvo> TheMuso: most of my stuff uses a small wrapper called SimpleGladeApp and I ported that to gtkbuilder. so it mostly .glade->.ui and exchanging that file :)
<TheMuso> ah ok
<pitti> mvo: current gdm's prerm file is really bad
<pitti> mvo: I fixed init script handling in gdm 0ubuntu3
<pitti> is there a way for 0ubuntu3 to say "don't call 0ubuntu2's prerm on upgrade"?
<pitti> since that will kill gdm install and your X session, leaving you with a broken gdm
<mvo> pitti: uh, that is tricky, the old-prerm is called first, so if that kills X ...
<pitti> mvo: ah, so no chance to do something in preinst?
<pitti> ok, then we have to live with that, I guess
<pitti> the next dist-upgrade will screw your system, and then you need to reinstall gdm
<mvo> my initial thought was to rm the old-prerm in the preinst, but I don't think it will work
<pitti> I'll write to u-d-a@ then
<pitti> mvo: I only need to disable invoke-rc.d, so I wouldn't even need to rm
<mvo> its the invoke-rc.d gdm stop that kills it?
<mvo> we could hack invoke-rc.d so that it has a check for gdm stop, but that would be a heavy hammer
<geser> pitti: looking at http://women.debian.org/wiki/English/MaintainerScripts there seems to be no way to do something before the old prerm gets executed
<pitti> ok, thanks guys
<mvo> aptdaemon will make it all better, a crashing frontend will not affect the install (or at least it should not)
<dobey> pitti, Riddell: is there any sane reason why I can't do "blah blah blah, here is the full text of the license: " with CC-By-SA while I can with GPL?
<pitti> dobey: I thought the problem was that the orig.tar.gz doesn't ship a copy of the CC license?
<pitti> or was it in debian/copyright?
<dobey> COPYING.icons
<pitti> perhaps he just overlooked that
<dobey> pitti: Riddell was saying i needed the full text in debian/copyright
<pitti> ah, because we don't ship CC in /usr/share/common-licenses
<pitti> for GPL, BSD, etc. we do, thus a reference to those is enough
<dobey> pitti: should i put the COPYING.icons in debian/docs then?
<pitti> no, the license into debian/copyright
<pitti> (verbatim)
<dobey> sigh
<rickspencer3> pitti: hi ... I suppose we may was well cancel the team meeting for tomorrow ... thoughts/
<dobey> E: ubuntuone-client source: not-binnmuable-any-depends-any ubuntuone-client-gnome -> ubuntuone-client
<dobey> pitti: what does that even mean?
<crevette> http://lintian.debian.org/tags/not-binnmuable-any-depends-any.html
 * crevette is a google bot
<pitti> dobey: you can ignore it, it doesn't apply for Ubuntu
<pitti> dobey: technically, you should't use exact version dependencies for an arch:all pacakge to an arch:any pacakge
<pitti> binNMUs are a Debianism only (right now anyway), so don't worry
<Laney> lintian -i will give you a full description of what the errors mean too
<Laney> dobey: ^
<dobey> pitti: it was because one of the packages was any but should have been all, it seems :)
<pitti> rickspencer3: not sure, are there so many people on the summit? I thought about having one, even if it's short
<rickspencer3> pitti: ok
<pitti> dobey: even better, if they don't have arch dependent stuff
<pitti> rickspencer3: how are you and how's DS?
<dobey> pitti: nope, it's just python and config files
<rickspencer3> pitti: you'll need to drive it though ... I have time to cancel it, but not organize it ;)
<rickspencer3> we are having fun, and learning, and meeting a lot of people
<pitti> rickspencer3: of course, I planned to
<rickspencer3> and no one is sunburned ;)
 * pitti uploads a "fix me harder" gdm
<rickspencer3> pitti: fyi - I'm going to be out the rest of this week
<rickspencer3> I'm gong through and deleting meetings
<pitti> :)
<dobey> pitti, Riddell: just uploaded new ubuntuone-client with those fixes to REVU
<pitti> dobey: cool
<asac> pitti: last ffox 3.5 proposed bug was now verified: 331654
<pitti> asac, bryce, ArneGoetje, ccheney: fancy having a meeting tomorrow or shall we just skip it? (half of the team is on the desktop summit)
<asac> either way is fine for me
<ccheney> pitti: i'm off tomorrow
<pitti> ok, sounds like we should just skip it
<ccheney> pitti: or at least i requested off rickspencer3 hasn't approved it yet
<pitti> and discuss stuff by mail
 * ccheney thinks he is probably pretty busy in gran canaria
<pitti> ccheney: right, should be fine to retroactively approve it later :)
<rickspencer3> ccheney: i ok'ed it, but notice it didn't go through
<rickspencer3> no worries
<ccheney> rickspencer3: ok
<pitti> dobey: u1-client uploaded, thanks for fixing
<rickspencer3> yeah!
<pitti> asac: marked as v-done
<pitti> asac: so this should go to jaunty-security or -updates?
<asac> pitti: to -security and then to -updates i guess (as we usually do for -security)
<asac> thx
<pitti> ok, I guess the security team needs to do that then, for USN and all?
<dobey> pitti: thanks for all the help :)
<pitti> dobey: thanks for bearing with us :)
<asac> pitti: its universe, so there is no USN
<asac> but i will poke jdstrand
<pitti> ah, ok
<asac> pitti: i think he wants your ack
<asac> pitti: maybe he wanted to see this in -updates first and then copy it to -security ;)
<asac> but let me check
<pitti> asac: sent my ack, and let me know how he wants this to be handled
<asac> yep
<pitti> see #u-devel
<kenvandine> hey pitti
<pitti> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> so trying to package this stuff up created by quickly
<pitti> kenvandine: empathy dependency trail never ends :(
<kenvandine> it isn't including the python files :)
<kenvandine> oh crap
<kenvandine> geoclue was axed... what now?
<pitti> kenvandine: which python files?
<pitti> kenvandine: I updated the bug; butterfly
<kenvandine> the ones in the python subdir
<pitti> not sure wheter we want it
<kenvandine> oh... pymsn?
<kenvandine> we do...
<kenvandine> imho
<pitti> kenvandine: can you please file a bug against p-distutils-extra about it with a test case?
<kenvandine> that is where the attention is
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> actually
<kenvandine> maybe i am not up2date :)
<pitti> kenvandine: does that subdir have an __init__.py?
<kenvandine> doh!
<pitti> (also, it sholdn't be called "python", but like the python package name)
<kenvandine> i know
<kenvandine> just explained that to rick
<pitti> but python packages need an __init__.py
 * kenvandine should have noticed
<pitti> python modules are currently searched only in the source root
<pitti> if we want p-d-e to look for modules (not packages) in subdirs, we need to establish a convention
<rickspencer3> pitti: hey
<rickspencer3> what does this mean:
<rickspencer3>    gtk ... [dpkg -S found more than one package: python-gtk2, python-apt, language-selector, apturl, software-properties-gtk; ignoring] [not found]
<rickspencer3> ?
<pitti> rickspencer3: it means that it cannot figure out the dependency for the "gtk" python module
<pitti> rickspencer3: I thought I fixed that in version 2.4?
<rickspencer3> pitti: perhaps I need to update
<rickspencer3> pitti: it looks like I'm running 2.4
<pitti> rickspencer3: did you install from karmic or build from my branch?
<rickspencer3> pitti: your branch
<pitti> rickspencer3: ok, sounds like a bug then; mind filing one with that output and the code you are building?
<rickspencer3> pitti: n/p
<rickspencer3> asap, maybe tonight or tomorrow though
<rickspencer3> pitti: before I do that, I should install from your last known good
<pitti> rickspencer3: you should have the current version
<pitti> rickspencer3: doesn't really matter for now, it should work anyway
<rickspencer3> https://edge.launchpad.net/%7Epitti/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/663833/+listing-archive-extra
<pitti> rickspencer3: assuming that you have python-gtk installed
<robert_ancell> bryce, Is there any pending uploads for -ati drivers and the latest kernel?  I'm getting "(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed because of a version mismatch."
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: (hi!) out of curiosity, how did you find the renamed option in gnome-screensaver?
<pitti> good night everyone!
<jbarnes> pitti: ping
<jbarnes> pitti: just wondering if you can gdb your i915.o and do a "list *intel_update_watermarks+0xcf"
<macvr> hi... does the desktop team/mailing list also involve in the usability issues of UNR?
<macvr> ah...just now i was reminded about the mobile team!
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks
<chrisccoulson> i just ran gnome-screensaver --debug and watched the console output. gnome-screensaver-dialog pipes its output back to gnome-screensaver, which made debugging a bit easier than i expected
<chrisccoulson> when i volunteered to debug it, i was expecting to spend an entire weekend on it ;)
<chrisccoulson> i was pleasantly surprised
<SiDi> pitti: hello. Do you know what happened to this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-power/+bug/329296 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 329296 in gnome-power-manager "Improve notifications" [Undecided,Fix released]
<james_w> gdm calling ck-history --frequent isn't pretty IMO
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-07-07
<_u2pop_> hi all
<_u2pop_> i am trying to install ubuntu 9.04 with wubi and i cant
<_u2pop_> can somebody can recomend me another software?
<_u2pop_> cause i want to install ubuntu into the windows vista.
<pitti> Good morning
 * pitti updates glib2.0
<crevette> heya
<pitti> hey crevette
<crevette> hello pitti
<chrisccoulson> pitti - want me to do the g-p-m update?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, there's a new upstream version? please go ahead
<chrisccoulson> yup, 2.27.2. i'll take a look at that one then:)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i just saw your comment on the vala mir
<chrisccoulson> i think the new tracker is probably still quite a way off
<pitti> chrisccoulson: sure, no hurry with vala
<pitti> just pointing out that we won't proactively promote
<chrisccoulson> yeah, no problem
<james_w> pitti: do you and Michael have a plan for polkit 1?
<pitti> james_w: I guess "update as many packages as possible until karmic final"
<james_w> also, thanks for the gdm fixes :-)
<pitti> heh, no problem
<pitti> next devkit-power should use polkit-1 and gudev
<james_w> so we would like to try and migrate this cycle?
<pitti> yes, I think so
<pitti> Fedora already did a lot
<james_w> do we have polkit-1 already in the archives?
<james_w> I couldn't see it yesterday
<pitti> yes, and in main
<james_w> ah, policykit-1
<pitti> policykit-1 | 0.92-0ubuntu1 |        karmic | source, amd64, i386
<james_w> thanks
<pitti> and policykit-1-gnome
<james_w> that's a bug clue that we would like to migrate, shouldn't have missed that :-)
<pitti> so far the only consumer is devkit-disks, AFAIK
<james_w> I'll try and work on some of our packages then
<pitti> but dk-power is migrated in git
<pitti> I need to fix jockey
<pitti> gnome-disk-utility is migrated as well
<pitti> hal is tricky
<pitti> but I hope we can drop hal soon, so that should be moot
<tgpraveen> pitti: will ubuntu ship with palimpest disk utility on live cd in karmic? it would
<tgpraveen> be very useful for many people
<pitti> tgpraveen: I'm not sure, TBH
<pitti> it's quite an advanced tool, but I agree that it's quite handy
<pitti> especially as a diagnosis/repair tool on the live CD
<TheMuso> james_w, pitti: Once we have pulse 0.9.16, there will be one less app using the older policykit.
<TheMuso> Not to mention hal.
<pitti> yay
<asac> anyone else having problems with mouse clicks being unreliable?
<asac> (or is that my mouse?)
<pitti> works fine here
<asac> mvo: since when does apt support http redirects? hardy or intrepid?
<mvo> asac: IIRC jaunty, but I have to check
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<asac> crevette: do we need something for gnomebt 2.27.7 ?
<crevette> there was a 2.27.7.1
<crevette>  release even
<crevette> appart of obexd no I don't think, but I didn't follow closely changes recently, my job is sucking my time :/
<asac> ok
<asac> so we need obexd?
<asac> do you know if obexd and obex-data-server need to conflict?
<asac> crevette: ?
<pochu> asac: i think so
<pochu> and it's needed for 2.27.7, yes
<pochu> asac: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=528061
<ubottu> Debian bug 528061 in wnpp "ITP: obexd -- OBEX client and server" [Wishlist,Open]
<asac> pochu: do you know why both exist nowadays?
<crevette> asac, there're not conflicting necesarly, if obexd can be splitted in 2 packages obexd-server and -client
<crevette> we doscussed than with filippo
<crevette> discussed that
<pochu> asac: I dunno
<crevette> currently g-bluetooth only requires the client part of obexd
<asac> asked him on irc ;) ... hope you didnt ask him just yesterday ;)
<tgpraveen> asac: are we going to have network-manager 0.8 in karmic? somebody told me so
<asac> tgpraveen: TBD
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: hey
<asac> tgpraveen: have to check with upstream. i dont want to just throw it in if we cannot make dan feel comfortable with it
<tgpraveen> k
<asac> tgpraveen: after all its his reputation/brand we taint by shipping a crappy NM to the masses ... also he gets lots of support requests from ubuntu users
<tgpraveen> asac: agreed. so i take it that nm 0.8 will be released in karmic time frame? nm does not have a fixed release schedule right
<asac> tgpraveen: not necessarily. if we ship 0.8 snapshot, we want to get it in asap so we have time to stabilize it etc.
<asac> meaning, if it doesnt land soon, we will more likely stick to 0.7.1
<asac> the packages are ready for early testing if you want
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk
<asac> s/0.7.1/0.7.2/
<tgpraveen> asac: is there any list of known issues with that 0.8 testing written somewhere?
<asac> tgpraveen: this whole idea of putting 0.8 into karmic came up just recently. i wanted to provide trunk/daily packages, thats why i created the PPA
<asac> tgpraveen: the ppa is not properly announced so would be one of the first using it ;)
<asac> but for me it works well ;)
<tgpraveen> k.thx will check it out
<crevette> asac, I'm not ubuntu dev, but for LTS I would stay with 0.7.x :)
<asac> crevette: lts will be karmic+1
<crevette> yep, but will 0.8 be ready for LTS?
<crevette> I mean ready and stable
<asac> i would say it has to be ready, ye.
<crevette> if RH target to ship 0.8 for RHEL 6, it could be good for you
 * SiDi is now a FUD slinging monkey ... :(
<Laney> you what?
<TheMuso> /c
<asac> tjaalton: bryce: is there any chance that i get rid of the "slow" items in my glxinfo this cycle (http://paste.ubuntu.com/212045/)?
<asac> tjaalton: bryce 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R580 [Radeon X1900]
<bryce> asac, not sure, but we're going to be pulling some more bleeding edge stuff from upstream over the next two months.  If you file a bug I'll upstream it to alex.
<pitti> hey bryce
<pitti> bryce: would you mind having a look at bug 377090 again? it says that the other tasks still need to be fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 377090 in linux "[i945gm] (Needs kernel 2.6.31) DRI2 swapbuffers" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377090
<pitti> I don't quite understand what's going on there, I'm afraid
<bryce> heya pitti
<bryce> pitti, I'd really prefer to hold off until those branches get merged into main.  For hopefully understandable reasons, it seems risky to switch all intel users over to a branch of code that upstream has not yet merged into main.
<pitti> bryce: right, totally understandable; so it means those tasks should be reopened?
<bryce> probably doesn't matter; if the feature makes it into a release in time for us to include in karmic, it will be there.  If it requires us to port branches over, then it is probably too risky, esp since this is a cosmetic problem (video flickering)
<bryce> pitti, you could leave them open as wishlist tasks if you'd like I guess
<pitti> right
<pitti> good night everyone
<james_w> chrisccoulson: have you seen http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/ConsoleKitInhibitAPI?
<chrisccoulson> james_w - yeah, i took a look at that
<jbarnes> so what's the latest on the moblin bits?  is there a repo I can use to get them?
<chrisccoulson> we really need something like that this cycle now we're migrating to polkit-1
<chrisccoulson> ah, i see pitti has gone already :-/
<jbarnes> lool: do you know anything about the latest on ubuntu moblin?
<tjaalton> asac: what do those mean anyway? :) ("slow"?)
<asac> tjaalton: yes thats a mystery to me
<asac> tjaalton: but all i see is that when i start even the old enemy territory wolfenstein thing, its REALLY slow ... e.g. you are lucky if you can move the mouse enough to hit Quit
<asac> also i still have no compiz support
<tjaalton> asac: that's weird, it should work
<asac> thats what i get told for 2 cycles now ;)
<tjaalton> asac: and no trace of fglrx? have you tried a livecd?
<asac> tjaalton: i am using ati
<asac> is fglrx supposed to work?
<asac> in karmic?
<tjaalton> no, it doesn't support that card
<tjaalton> I mean that remnants of it can break ati
<asac> ah
<asac> i think i already had that at some point
<asac> at least it doesnt show up as a kernel module
<tjaalton> ok
<asac> i had fglrx-modaliases installed
<asac> not sure why
<asac> removing
<asac> and purging
<tjaalton> that's just symbols
<asac> yeah ok
<asac> i didnt really hope ;)
<tjaalton> pulled in by restricted manager or what it's called
<asac> jockey
<tjaalton> yep
 * asac reboots ... a new kernel has arrived
<tjaalton> oh right, if you had modesetting then everything was supposed to be very slow..
<tjaalton> uh, kernel modesetting
<asac> kernel modesetting?
<asac> with ati?
<asac> rebooting now
<tjaalton> yes, the first .31 upload had it on
<tjaalton> disabled since then
<tjaalton> because userspace doesn't support it
<asac> heh. first .31 didnt start X so that was probably it ;)
<asac> do we have fglrx for jaunty already?
<artir> does nouveau's KMS work atm?
<tjaalton> asac: what do you mean? it's been there all the time :)
<tjaalton> artir: stock karmic? no
<artir> fedora's work
<asac> tjaalton: there werew times when fglrx wasnt available during development cycles
<asac> if thats gone then great ;)
<artir> so I thought the one in ubuntu would be enabled, at least
<tjaalton> asac: right, they gave a version that worked with the new abi rather late
<tjaalton> artir: they also have a dedicated developer for it
<artir> tjaalton: fedora or canonical?
<asac> [  419.991782] fglrx: Unknown symbol find_task_by_vpid
<tjaalton> artir: redhat
<asac> i installed fglrx-kernel-source package
<asac> and modprobed fglrx
<tjaalton> it doesn't support your card
<tjaalton> only r600->
<asac> wow
<asac> thats nice
<asac> ;)
<superm1> (that's bug 394985 anyhow though)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394985 in fglrx-installer "fglrx: Unknown symbol find_task_by_vpid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394985
<asac> yeah
<Laney> anyone know about shave? http://dpaste.com/64259/
<chrisccoulson> Laney - i'm having that issue when doing autotools updates too
<Laney> solved it?
<chrisccoulson> i think when you run autoreconf, it runs "aclocal" without "-I m4"
<chrisccoulson> i don't know if there is a way to fix that
<chrisccoulson> Laney - it seems that when you run autoreconf, some m4_include's get dropped off aclocal.m4, and that seems to mess it up
<chrisccoulson> (i think)
<chrisccoulson> i don't understand it that well;)
<Laney> haha
<Laney> well do you have an expanded autoreconf recipe? ;)
<Laney> (brb dinner)
<james_w> Laney: any chance that the package sets AMLOCAL_ACFLAGS?
<james_w> I heard something the other day that hinted that the behaviour changed around that
<james_w> Laney: yeah, add "ACLOCAL_AMFLAGS = -I m4" to Makefile.am and all should be well
<Laney> I'll give it a go
<james_w> which package mounts and unmounts disks in GNOME in jaunty?
<james_w> over dbus that is
<Laney> james_w: works well now, good call
<james_w> Laney: helps when I grab the tarball to check my advice will work before giving it :-)
<Laney> you cunning beast
<Laney> wait what
<Laney> I forgot to add it to the patch and it still worked
<james_w> heh
<chrisccoulson> hey Laney - did you figure out your build issue?
<Laney> chrisccoulson: yeah, James saved the day
<chrisccoulson> how did you do it?
<Laney> scroll up a bit
<chrisccoulson> never thought of that ;)
<chrisccoulson> must be getting late!
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> actually, you had the conversation at the point my session died;)
<Laney> 07/07 21:14:56 <james_w> Laney: yeah, add "ACLOCAL_AMFLAGS = -I m4" to Makefile.am and all should be well
<Laney> 07/07 21:15:05 -!- chrisccoulson [n=chr1s@78.33.222.55] has joined #ubuntu-desktop
<Laney> ;)
<chrisccoulson> thanks, I'll remember that in future. i did work around it be running "aclocal -I m4" manually when i did gnome-session, but i wasn't sure if that was the right thing to do
<Laney> I think it's important these things are documented
<Laney> patch, readme, changelog, wherever
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i agree
<chrisccoulson> it could probably go in the README.debian
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-07-08
<neilv> hi. i reported a DoS security bug against ubuntu's packaging of apache. there's been no apparent activity, a week later. is this typical?
<Ampelbein> neilv: have you subscribed the security-team?
<neilv> they are subscribed. i flagged it as a security bug from the start
<neilv> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/394350
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 394350 in apache2 "RLimitCPU has no effect in Apache" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Ampelbein> hmm, you seem to have done everything correctly. try #ubuntu-hardened or #ubuntu-server and see if a security-team member is around.
<neilv> thanks
<rjmoore> hello!!!
<rjmoore> i know that this is not a support channel but do you think someone could help me figure out a problem with the repositories??
<pitti> Good morning
<asac_> mvo: did you change apt to hold back stuff that breaks something rather than removing?
<asac_> i rmember that seb wanted you to do that last sprint
<mvo> asac I have not changed that code, its a fiddling beast. if you have a good example situation I can look at it again
<mvo> now would be a good time I guess
<asac> mvo: please look at NM ppa
<asac> mvo: i have added a breaks libmbca0 to mobile-broadband-provider-info
<asac> but it seems taht apt is holding the upgrade back now
<asac> instead of removing
<asac> mvo: should i have used a conflicts rather?
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/ppa
<asac> 11:00 [freenode] [torgny_j(n=quassel@94.191.168.84.bredband.tre.se)] The following packages have been kept back:
<asac> 11:00 [freenode] [torgny_j(n=quassel@94.191.168.84.bredband.tre.se)]   mobile-broadband-provider-info network-manager-gnome udev-extras
<asac> i forgot to remove libmbca0 from the Recommends of network-manager-gnome
<asac> i how thats not the reason ;)
<mvo> asac: what is the output of -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true ?
<asac> mvo: i asked him
<asac> what does "Enhances: " mean?
<mvo> asac: not a lot currently, its something like a reverse suggests
<mvo> asac: but its not used by apt
<mvo> (or any other tool)
<asac> good. then why are folks using it ;)
<asac> just to confuse me ;)
<mvo> probably
<seb128> pitti, hey
<seb128> pitti, can you build ppa builds priorities too?
<seb128> bump priority rather
<pitti> seb128: hey
<pitti> seb128: yes, I can
<seb128> pitti, https://edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/+archive/ppa
<seb128> pitti, can you bump the json-glib build there?
<asac> 11:27 < asac> ppa weather: http://identi.ca/notice/6188970
<asac> ;)
<seb128> pitti, some people need that to do a demo at GUADEC after lunch
<pitti> seb128: done
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> wow, the PPAs have a huge backlog
<asac> right
<asac> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ppa-builders.png
<asac> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ppa-builders2.png
<asac> now we have 6 builders again at least on i386
<seb128> pitti, can you do the same for the karmic version there?
<pitti> seb128: bumped
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> seb128: jaunty all built
<seb128> excellent
<seb128> pitti, btw gnome bug #586708 might be the bump you were looking for about gvfs
<ubottu> Gnome bug 586708 in general "User Choice of VFAT Mount Option" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=586708
<asac> mvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/212636/
<asac> mvo: so situation is: old mobile-broadband-provider-info depends on libmbca0 ... new one breaks libmbca0; new udev-extras seems to conflict with hotkey-setup
<asac> mvo: what does the number mean after the package name?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - just looking at the GDM source - do you agree that the only reason GDM needs to depend on gnome-session right now is because it needs to tell the session manager what autostart directory to use, and other session managers don't support this?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: well, gdm itself is half of a GNOME session now
<pitti> so it certainly needs gnome-session-bin
<pitti> but we don't need gnome-session's dependencies and shipped .desktop files
<pitti> (which is what they split out in Debian, AFAIK)
<chrisccoulson> i'm just wondering if it's possible to use other session managers to load the GDM session, but they would need to support the "--autostart" option to specify what autostart directory to use
<chrisccoulson> the only reason i mention it is because it looks like xubuntu will have to have both gnome-session and xfce4-session by default now, unless i'm misunderstanding something
<chrisccoulson> if that's the case, perhaps the right thing to do is to adapt xfce4-session so that it can load the GDM session
<pitti> ah, perhaps yes; I haven't looked into it that deeply
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but as a first mitigation, I think merging with Debian and just depending on -bin should work
<pitti> then this at least stops pulling in gnome-panel, nautilus, compiz, etc.
<seb128> gdm is the GNOME display manager, I don't see the issue with depending on gnome-session
<chrisccoulson> i had a look at the xfce4-source, and it seems possible to do that - as long as that is the only reason GDM needs gnome-session
<seb128> xfce can use xdm they want or something else
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> having a good week?
<seb128> yes!
<seb128> yes!
<seb128> out of the internet connection there
<seb128> GUADEC core is over now though
<didrocks> hey o/
<didrocks> same internet connection at RMLL :(
<seb128> hello didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, how is that going?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - were you involved with any tracker discussions at GUADEC? ;)
<seb128> not really, they have a hacking session this afternoon but I'm flying back today
<seb128> anything you wanted to know about it?
<seb128> I don't think there is much new out of what has been on planet recently
<chrisccoulson> it was just more for general interest really
<seb128> ok
<asac> udev (142-2) breaks dmsetup (<= 2:1.02.27-4ubuntu5)
<asac> pitti: do you in which way it breaks it?
 * asac tries to get udev >= 142 to jaunty 
<mdz> I just re-enabled desktop effects (had been unstable earlier in karmic), and now gnome-session is continuously respawning metacity (which fails because compiz is running)
<seb128> mdz, right several people have been running into this issue
<mdz> seb128, is bug 389686 the best one for this issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389686 in metacity "compiz --replace fails to kill metacity, resulting in cpu overload" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389686
<seb128> mdz, I've not looked to bugs too much this week but I think you can use this one, the other comments I did read are confusing "gconf is using too much cpu"
<mvo> asac: the number is the score that apt assigns to the package (how important it thinks it is)
<asac> yeah
<asac> so seems udev-extras isnt important enough to make hotkey-setup go away
<asac> same for libmbca0 breaks
<asac> mvo: so conflicting is better than breaks maybe?
<mdz> seb128, ok, I'm marking that one triaged and moving it to gnome-session (since that seems a more likely culprit than metacity)
<seb128> mdz, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you think you could have a look to this one?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can take a look at that. although, gnome-session hasn't really changed yet in karmic
<chrisccoulson> but, i suppose that doesn't mean it isn't a gnome-session bug
<seb128> right
<mvo> asac: what do you want to archieve that libca0 gets removed from the users system? the effect should be the same, in both cases the score is calculated the same way
<asac> mvo: well. new mobile-broadband-provider-info would break libmbca0 parser
<asac> so it doesnt work again
<seb128> lunch time bbl
<asac> also the new nm-gnome applet doesnt need libmbca0 anymore
<asac> so it can go away
<asac> mvo: we could just keep libmbca0 installed ... that wouldnt hurt, because noone is using it. but it wouldnt be just to not conflict/breaks on it i think
<mvo> asac: well, if there is a new version that supports the new format the lib should be updated.
<mvo> asac: it will be picked up as a automatic deepndency if nothing is using it anymore
<asac> mvo: there is no version
<mvo> asac: so that should be fine, at most the next release upgrade will rmeove it automatically
<asac> its supposed to die imo
<asac> so only solution is to make libmbca0 an empty package?
<chrisccoulson> mdz - i can't test this metacity respawing issue until i get home, but, jut out of interest - what is the output of "gconftool-2 -g /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager" just after you've enabled desktop effects?
<asac> mvo: and let it slowly die by dist upgrader?
<chrisccoulson> does it still say metacity?
<mvo> well, or making sure that its not used by anything anymore and using the break or conflict
<mvo> but the score of 1 indicates that something is still depending on it
<mdz> chrisccoulson, it says compiz right now (after letting it spin for a long time and then running killall metacity)
<chrisccoulson> mdz - thanks. i'll take more of an in depth look at it later, but the fact that it stops if you run "killall metacity" makes it look like it's actually a metacity bug - it's probably asking to be restarted
<mdz> chrisccoulson, ok, feel free to move it back, I was guessing
<asac> mvo: are you talking about libmbca0? nothing uses it afaik
<asac> mvo: at least after the upgrade
<chrisccoulson> no problem. i'll leave it as it is for now
<asac> mvo: only thing i forgot is a recommends in the -gnome package
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<asac> mvo: is that a problem?
<asac> e.g. do recommends bring a score of 1?
<mvo> asac: in the past it did not, but I fixed that recently, not sure if you version is affected or not. I think I need to re-create the situation in a chroot to check - do you get this on your machine or is it from a user bugreport?
<asac> mvo: so you say recommends now bring in a score? that would explain it
<asac> no need to reproduce if it doesnt go away after removing recommends ill let you know
<pitti> asac: breaks> no idea, I'm afraid; Keybuk?
<Keybuk> hmm?
<pitti> asac| udev (142-2) breaks dmsetup (<= 2:1.02.27-4ubuntu5)
<pitti> asac| pitti: do you in which way it breaks it?
<pitti>    -*- asac tries to get udev >= 142 to jaunty
<asac> Keybuk: do i need to backport devmapper 2:1.02.27-4ubuntu6 from karmic or was the break introduced because it needed a rebuild?
<Keybuk> asac: the udev rules format changed
<Keybuk> and we moved from using vol_id to blkid
 * hyperair grumbles about gdm's user switcher being incredibly bulky
<hyperair> at least fusa was shrinkable in its preferences
<nerd_bloke> Would it make sense for a developer to add an Alpha 5 milestone to this bug, Update manager stopped showing the number of updates available https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/330439 ? Avoid hitting the KK UI Freeze like it did with JJ...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 330439 in update-manager "[jaunty] update manager stopped showing the number of updates available" [Medium,Triaged]
<mvo> nerd_bloke: I have a look
<chrisccoulson> mdz - i'm failry certain that the metacity respawning issue looks like a metacity bug rather than a gnome-session one, so I've re-assigned it back now. i can't test it until i get home from work, but i've had a look at the code and i've got a rough idea of what is happening now
<mdz> chrisccoulson, thanks for looking at it
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you are doing some good work as usual ;-) being accepted as motu yet? ;-)
<seb128> been
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - not yet. i've put myself on the motu-council meeting agenda for 23/7
<nerd_bloke> mvo: thanks
<chrisccoulson> the next meeting is actually friday, but i couldn't make that one else i'd be late for work;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok
<SiDi_> Does anyone know if we have (even officious) stats about the adoption rate of security updates over time ?
<SiDi_> http://www.techzoom.net/publications/firefox-update-dynamics/
 * hyperair fumes
<hyperair> who was the brilliant one who decided that it would be a good idea to stop gdm while upgrading?!
 * hyperair (im)patiently waits for apt to finish its stuff before gdm can come back on
<pitti> hyperair: see #ubuntu-devel /topic; it was a bug
<pitti> and u-d-a@
<hyperair> hmm
<Laney> is there a bug about mass storage devices no longer automounting?
<hyperair> i see
 * Laney assumes yes
<hyperair> mass storage devices not automounting?
<hyperair> it does for me now =\
<pitti> WFM
<pitti> it doesn't auto-popup nautilus, though
<pitti> that's a bug
<Laney> nope, didn't mount at all
<hyperair> i disabled that anyway, so i didn't notice anything
<Laney> just tried with my phone though, I'll check with a usb key later
 * hyperair curses
<hyperair> i can't even launch a browser now because it won't give me anything but a bloody black screen
<pitti> have to run out early today, cu tomorrow
<asac> pitti: there? so NM maintainer aims for Fedora 12 (end of october/begin of nov) for 0.8 release. so if we want to do that, we need to accept that we will get a final version SRU post-release
<asac> if thats ok, i will ensure that he doesnt break abi after our final release cut (like he did for intrepid) ... and then i would now start preparing the 0.8 bits
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-07-09
<pitti> asac: I wouldn't like to update the entire NM post-release, but certainly we can cherrypick fixes
<pitti> asac: so I guess it depends whether the beta/rc snapshots are stable enough
<seb128> hello
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hey pitti!
<pitti> seb128: enjoying the last GCDS day?
<seb128> pitti, enjoying being back home rather ;-)
<pitti> ooh
<seb128> pitti, I did travel back yesterday evening
<seb128> how was the week for you?
<seb128> thanks for fighting the new gdm issues
<seb128> pitti, congrats for your gvfs changes being commited ;-)
<pitti> seb128: week> in between fixing gdm and fixing p-distutils-extra :)
<pitti> seb128: thanks; I'm sure I can get the gphoto bits in as well
<pitti> seb128: gdm> bug 396226 is still a pain
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396226 in gdm "GDM logs out after some minutes of typing on the keyboard" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396226
<pitti> my preferred solution is to fix getty to exit if it sees that vt1 is already taken
<pitti> I'll look into that now
<seb128> is that specific to the changes you did?
<seb128> because I never had the issue and I'm running the new gdm on 2 boxes every now and then since jaunty
<pitti> seb128: not particularly to "my" changes, it's just what gdm does
<pitti> gdm starts before getty, so X takes the first available tty, which is 1
<seb128> well it's weird that nobody noticed before the karmic upload while it was in the ppa
<pitti> later, getty comes along and also listens to tty1, eventually times out, closes the vt, and takes X with it
<seb128> I'm still running 0ubuntu1 and didn't get the issue either
<pitti> seb128: are you running with usplash?
<seb128> yes
<pitti> seb128: does gdm start at vt1 initially?
<seb128> pitti, how do I know? I asked you yesterday but got disconnected I think
<seb128> I'm using autologin so I've no gdm greeter running
<pitti> seb128: boot, and then do ctrl+alt+f2
<pitti> and ctrl+alt+f1
<pitti> oh
<pitti> that might change things, yes
<pitti> seb128: but still ctrl+alt+fn shows you which console X is running on
<seb128> it's running on vt7
<seb128> my session is I mean
<pitti> okay
<pitti> so anyway, I'll look into this now
<seb128> thanks
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti
<asac_> pitti: cherry picking fixes wont work
<asac_> well it does
<asac_> its just a post release bump
<asac_> if we cant do that i wont do it
<asac_> we would end up in the same situation as with NM in intrepid
<asac_> point is that F12 releases a few weeks after us
<pitti> asac_: ok, so we could give it a lot of testing then
<asac_> yes.
<pitti> so, either it works well enough to not produce "critical" bug reports, then we can just leave it as it is
<asac_> yeah of course
<pitti> or we do get them, then we have people who can test the new version
<pitti> it becomes tricky if the final version relies on a newer kernel, or newer driver versions
<asac_> pitti: no thats not what will happen
<pitti> i. e. if they do things like iw->cfg80211 in between our snapshot and final
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> hey asac
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<asac> pitti: no... i am sure i can confince dan to not do that
<asac> pitti: same for not changing ABI/API
<asac> et al
<asac> seb128: hi
<pitti> asac: so it seems that it'd be best to get it in early?
<asac> yeah
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i got to the bottom of the metacity respawning issue. it was a metacity bug in the end rather than a gnome-session bug
<asac> ill talk today again with dan... otherwise check if if there are problems with any rdepends and if htere is nothing upload
<asac> sounds good
<asac> seb128: still on the beach ;)?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah I read your comments by email, good job there
<seb128> asac, no, back to rainy germany yesterday evening ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - is there any way of starting a failsafe xterm from the new GDM? it's quite useful when debugging issues like that
<asac> seb128: germany? or elsaß ;)?
<seb128> asac, neither of those but my part of france which is not elsaß ;-)
<asac> hehe
<mvo> hey seb128, welcome back \o/
<seb128> hey mvo!
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<seb128> good to have some working internet again ;-)
<mvo> :)
<seb128> mvo, while I'm still thinking about it, I don't think we conclude on the cron discussion the other day
<mvo> seb128: I have not added it, but I think its fine to do
<seb128> the xapian things eating my battery at conference, do you consider is as a cron issue?
<mvo> personally I think cron.weekly / monstly should not run on battery
<mvo> its usually heavy stuff
<seb128> yeah, after stopping xapian I had updatedb
<seb128> mvo, how come that synaptic is outdated in ubuntu, aren't you upstream for it? ;-)
<mvo> seb128: version-numbers ... *pfff*
<seb128> mvo, it's red on http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/versions.html
<mvo> well, its just a version, they are slightly different in both distros
<mvo> but I can do a merge :)
<mvo> btw, is there a way to see how well the buildds for ddebs.ubuntu.com doing? I'm waiting for a updated kernel debug package
<seb128> re
<seb128> grrrr karmic crashing while being away
<seb128> if somebody wrote something for me during lunch time please do it again
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i don't think you missed anything. it's been pretty quiet for a little while now
<seb128> ok thanks
<geser> seb128: as you uploaded gnome-shell, do you know where gjs-dev is as it depwaits on it?
<seb128> geser, the gnome-shell upload was a mistake it was supposed to be a ppa upload
<seb128> dunno who accepted it but it's going to stay in this not building state for a few weeks
<seb128> it requires git versions or random components and new depends
<geser> ok
 * asac break
 * lool repairs asac 
<seb128> lool!!!
<seb128> lool, bien rentré ?
<pitti> asac: is bug 220628 really a hardy issue in libxcb?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220628 in libxcb "[MASTER] firefox-3.0b5 received an X Window System error: 'BadIDChoice'" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220628
<rickspencer3> seb128: lool: are you still enjoying GC?
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey, had a nice trip back?
<rickspencer3> seb128: long, but fine
<seb128> rickspencer3, I was flying back yesterday evening, I'm enjoy working internet in rainy weather today
<rickspencer3> lol
<seb128> ;-)
<rickspencer3> it's really rainy here to
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<pitti> rickspencer3: back as well, or still at GC?
<rickspencer3> yes, I am enjoying two days off .. but of course woke up incredibly early this morning
<pitti> ah, the usual westwards syndrome
<rickspencer3> seb128: lool: I was thinking that perhaps next week the three of us could cuddle so you could advise me on the best way we could help GNOME with GNOME 3
<rickspencer3> oops
<rickspencer3> I meant huddle, not cuddle
 * rickspencer3 notes that the trip was not *that* team building
<seb128> lol
<seb128> rickspencer3, yes sure
<rickspencer3> seb128: thanks ... I think I should be a bit more rational after a few days off ;)
<seb128> np, taking some time for thinking is often a good idea ;-)
<lool> seb128: Return was fine yeah
<lool> rickspencer3: That sounds good (cuddling and chatting around GNOME 3)
<rickspencer3> lol
<dobey> james_w: ping. why didn't you use cdbs with python-oauth?
<james_w> because I didn't want to?
<james_w> I find it to be a net loss of time in the long run
<praveen1> is there any blueprint or list of things being done to reduce power consumption in karmic?
<seb128> praveen1, try asking on #ubuntu-devel that's not really desktopish
<praveen1> k
<asac> pitti: the one left is not yet understood
<asac> pitti: but its not a regression
<asac> e.g. the bug itself is fixed, what is left is another bug
<dobey> james_w: how so? isn't typing "include blahblahblah.mk" faster than writing out all the build rules? :)
<didrocks> hey
<seb128> lut didrocks
<didrocks> seb128: hey o/ To answer to your question, it's better today, but the organization is not so good
<james_w> dobey: but *reading* blahblahblah.mk is a different matter
<seb128> let's not troll on cdbs or not
<seb128> for weird packages when you need to take special action it might be less handy
<seb128> in common cases it just works
<james_w> yup
<dobey> james_w: i don't want to read it, i want it to work :)
<james_w> we can all dream :-)
<asac> pitti: did you remove the verification-done tag because the libxcb update was rolled out or because you think its not verified? Bug 220628
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220628 in libxcb "[MASTER] firefox-3.0b5 received an X Window System error: 'BadIDChoice'" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220628
<asac> i think the problem reported is really a different bug ... just related and was previously hidden because the other just happened sooner
<asac> it shouldnt hold back the roll out if libxcb wasnt rolled yet.
<asac> at least from what i read everybody agreed that its better with that new libxcb?
<dobey> james_w: well it works for python-oauth... i had to switch it over to be able to build it on hardy :)
<james_w> dobey: shouldn't have
<dobey> james_w: i wouldn't have touched rules if it had Just Worked (TM) :)
<dobey> james_w: but --install-layout wasn't a valid option
<james_w> ah
<james_w> well, let's fix that
<dobey> james_w: bug #397431 if you please then :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397431 in hardy-backports "Please backport python-oauth 1.0~svn1053-0ubuntu1 from Karmic to Hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397431
<dobey> james_w: i also filed bug #397197 requesting a backport to jaunty, and the karmic package rebuilt as-is
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397197 in jaunty-backports "Please backport python-oauth 1.0~svn1053-0ubuntu1 from Karmic to Jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397197
<james_w> dobey: done
<dobey> james_w: hooray and hugs!
<jcastro> seb128: are people supposed to not report bugs on -shell?
<seb128> jcastro, why?
<jcastro> seb128: I guess you invalided a bunch of bugs from forum users
<seb128> jcastro, gnome-shell is not in ubuntu proper but in a ppa, I've asked users to report bugs directly upstream for it yes
<jcastro> ok, I will go tell them that.
<seb128> jcastro, we can't track git builds bugs mixed with ubuntu bugs and there is no ppa bug tracker
<seb128> jcastro, thanks!
<jcastro> yeah that's kind of a bummer
<seb128> the ppa not having a bug tracker is annoying
<seb128> but flooding the ubuntu components with upstream git bugs is not a good way either
<seb128> jcastro, how did the couchdb presentation go yesterday?
<jcastro> it went pretty awesome
<jcastro> everything worked, even got applause a bunch of times
<jcastro> the pitivi presentation was pretty exciting too, it's all working! didn't even crash.
<seb128> cool!
<jcastro> they are going to try to do gstreamer 1.0, jokosher 1.0, and pitivi 1.0 all in time for gnome 3
<seb128> nice to see things aligning around GNOME3
<pitti> good night everyone
<pitti> have to go now
<seb128> 'night pitti
<chrisccoulson> nearly the weekend:)
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-07-10
<kklimonda> hmm.. I remember reading about packaging gnome-shell for ubu 9.10.. who's doing that?
<TheMuso> kklimonda: I believe its in the Ubuntu desktop team PPA.
<kklimonda> heh, only for karmic.. maybe it's time to update. :)
<kklimonda> TheMuso: thanks
<TheMuso> np
<TheMuso> There is a lot of stuff in karmic that is not very easily backported.
<TheMuso> Or so far as I have seen anyway.,
<pitti> Good morning
<ruslanr> pitti: good morning
<pitti> hey ruslanr
<mvo> hey glatzor
<glatzor> morning mvo!
<slomo> seb128: hi :) please sync orc from debian/experimental
<seb128> slomo, hey, what is orc?
<slomo> seb128: the successor of liboil, it provides a runtime compiler for a assembly-like language, etc that then creates optimized code for mmx, sse, altivec or what else the machine supports
<seb128> ok
<slomo> seb128: some gstreamer plugins will probably use it soon
<seb128> slomo, synced
<slomo> thanks :)
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> hey seb128
<seb128> robert_ancell, how is the spanish GUADEC? ;-)
<robert_ancell> It's not all Spanish...
<seb128> oh good ;-)
<seb128> pitti, hey
<seb128> pitti, is "you need a password to unmount a CD you just inserted" a known issue? gvfs or devicekit rather?
<pitti> seb128: devkit-disks
<pitti> seb128: bonjour
<seb128> pitti, ok, danke
<seb128> brb trying client side gtk
<seb128> seems to work!
<seb128> pitti, do you want a bug in launchpad or is that something you are already tracking?
<pitti> seb128: gtk> yay
<pitti> seb128: bug> it's not known to me
<seb128> you want me to open the bug upstream directly rather?
<pitti> seb128: please attach devkit-disks --dump output with the cdrom
<pitti> seb128: if you would? I'd just forward it upstream anyway
<pitti> even if I work on them
<pitti> seb128: please tell me the bug#, I'll subscribe to it
<seb128> "  mounted by uid:          0"
<seb128> hum
<pitti> ah, that would be it, I guess
<pitti> seb128: can you please add the "mount" output when the CD is mounted?
<seb128> pitti, devkit-disks --dump seems to always display uid: 0
<seb128> it does that too for my usb key which I can eject
<seb128> "/dev/sr0 on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,user=seb128)"
<pitti> seb128: ok, then I'm afraid david needs to look at this (he's usually pretty fast with devkit bugs)
<pitti> I'll also take a look at the code
<seb128> don't bother I will see that with davidz
<pitti> but I guess I'll finish wrangling with gdm first, this week
<seb128> I'm wondering if that's the same issue than "gvfs asks for passwords to mount an usb key"
<pitti> seb128: I'd like to squash bug 395324 and bug 395591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395324 in gdm "'These windows do not support "save current setup"....' metacity warning when logging in with gdm 2.26" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395591 in gdm "Installing GDM 2.26 doesn't update /etc/X11/default-display-manager" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395591
<pitti> seb128: quite possibly; it seems to get confused about them
<pitti> seb128: since usually, when I abort this and try a second time, it mounts fine as user
<seb128> well the autospawned try seems to fail
<seb128> but clicking on the icon next works
<seb128> anyway I will talk to davidz, thanks
<pitti> seb128: I'm curious what's this "client-side gtk"?
<seb128> pitti,
<seb128> "GDK now maintains
<seb128>   its own window hierarchy client-side, and only uses X windows where
<seb128>   unavoidable. Some of the benefits of this change are
<seb128>   - Reduced flicker
<seb128>   - The ability to do transformed and animated rendering of widgets
<seb128>   - Easier embedding of GTK+ widgets e.g. into Clutter scene graphs"
<seb128> pitti, demo on http://blogs.gnome.org/alexl/2009/06/12/the-return-of-client-side-windows
<seb128> or http://live.gnome.org/GTK%2B/ClientSideWindows for details
<seb128> pitti, it's basically gdk doing the handling directly rather than using the x apis for that
<pitti> hah, nice effects
<seb128> indeed ;-)
<seb128> another gtk test before uploading brb
<crevette> hello
<chrisccoulson> i took a look at that demo a few days ago - looks awesome :)
<chrisccoulson> nice, http://live.gnome.org/Tracker/Roadmap
<chrisccoulson> there might be a 0.7 release within the next month according to the ML
<chrisccoulson> might be time to get an unstable snapshot in Karmic soon
<asac> seb128: new gtk introducies this gdk window management?
<Laney> I had to give my password to mount a usb drive too, fwiw
<asac> or isnt that new?
<asac> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=581526
<seb128> asac, yes, 2.17.3 just uploaded to karmic
<ubottu> Gnome bug 581526 in gdk "XID table corruption from reuse of XIDs, resulting in leak, incorrect window destroyed status ("unexpectedly destroyed"), and crash" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> asac, client side has been merged to git one week ago and the tarball uploaded to karmic 15 minutes ago
<seb128> asac, your bug is probably not due to it
<asac> right
<asac> wonder if its fixed by this though ;)
<seb128> dunno
<asac> we will see ;)
<chrisccoulson> Laney - bug 386699? (sorry if I missed part of your conversation ;))
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 386699 in gvfs "Mistakes external USB flash disk for system-internal disk" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386699
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you still work on the g-c-c update?
<Laney> could be
<Laney> I didn't dig into it that much
<Laney> thanks though, I'll subscribe
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'm still looking at that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok thanks
<chrisccoulson> sorry, i got sidetracked with the metacity issue and some other stuff
<seb128> that's ok, I was just looking at what is outdated to clean the table
<chrisccoulson> i'll hopefully finish that today, as I finish work at lunchtime
<Laney> ah yes
<Laney> f-spot can be synced for a sexy space saving now
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i notice we patch some stuff in g-c-c to use ubuntu-system-service to apply some gconf settings system-wide
<seb128> right
<chrisccoulson> but gconf already provides a way of doing this, which is currently used by g-p-m
<chrisccoulson> it seems the functionality is duplicated
<chrisccoulson> should these be ported to use the gconf-defaults mechanism instead?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, talk to mvo, there was already the gconf feature when he added that I think
<seb128> it might have not been working correctly or something
<seb128> I'm not sure about the specifics
<chrisccoulson> thanks - i'll try and discuss it later with mvo if he's available. i think it works okay at the moment, as the g-p-m preferences dialog and gconf-editor are using it now
<seb128> when I played with gconf-editor previous time that didn't work
<seb128> that was a month ago or so
<seb128> nothing was actually being set
<seb128> Laney, f-spot synced
<Laney> seb128: thanks, my requestsync was broken
<pitti> seb128: oh, did Debian take our patch for the dir selector?
<pitti> indeed
<seb128> pitti, yes
<seb128> pitti, Laney did a good job to get it in sync with debian
 * pitti hugs Laney
<Laney> \o
<mvo> chrisccoulson: hi, I'm happy to discuss that with you now (or later :)
<chrisccoulson1> hey mvo - i just had a quick look at the u-s-s source, and I think I've answered my own query
<chrisccoulson1> it doesn't really duplicate functionality like i thought
<mvo> ok, cool
<chrisccoulson1> sorry ;)
<mvo> np :)
<chrisccoulson1> i think i misunderstood what it did with the keyboard settings - i didn't realise it edited /etc/default/console-setup
<chrisccoulson1> which is obviously quite a lot different to what gconf-defaults does;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - do you know if there are any upstream plans for a graphical tool to configure GDM?
<pitti> asac: bug 347972 is fixed "upstream", but open in ubuntu; so that just needs an upload, but is otherwise "done"?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347972 in ubufox "Does not work with Shiretoko Web Browser (Firefox 3.5)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347972
<pitti> fta: could you please give me a quick update of bug 387042? this initially looked like "needs an upload", but the most recent comment looks bad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387042 in pywebkitgtk "gwibber doesn't display messages" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387042
<asac> pitti: ubufox will be uploaded in time for the alpha
<pitti> asac: i. e. "no blocker here"
<pitti> asac: thanks
<asac> pitti: pywebkitgtk update isnt needed ... at least not for gwibber
<asac> i updated gwibber
<asac> in archive and it works well
<asac> let me look at  bug
<asac> pitti: dont see why its actually filed against pywebkitgtk. i think at some point gwibber wasnt compatible because the pywebkitgtk we had was too new
<pitti> asac: ah, it should probably be moved back to gwibber itself
<pitti> asac: so this bug was fixed by the newer gwibber snapshot you uploaded?
<asac> pitti: the bug is fixed
<pitti> asac: and the recent comment is a separate issue?
<pitti> asac: cool, thanks
<asac> pitti: i uploaded latest gwibber because it didnt work at all
<asac> (i had exactly this bug in mind, but couldnt find it because it was not filed against gwibber package)
<asac> let me update it
<pitti> already done
<pitti> thanks for the heads-up
<asac> done
<seb128> re
<seb128> hate hate karmic
<seb128> it keeps crashing while I'm away
<chrisccoulson> i was thinking of upgrading this weekend;)
<chrisccoulson> maybe i'll delay
<pitti> seb128: crashing what? x/kernel/gnome?
<pitti> seb128: when the screensaver kicks in?
<seb128> pitti, dunno what, screen doesn't wake up when I come back
<seb128> numlock, etc don't work
<seb128> neither do vt switch
<pitti> seb128: for some time I had the problem that a DPMS blank would kill the machine
<seb128> could be that
<pitti> apparently that got fixed a while ago (xorg-edgers, at least)
<pitti> can you ssh in?
<pitti> or is it completely gone?
<pitti> anyway, /me -> lunch
<seb128> I just walked away for lunch and when I come back no way to get the machine back working
<seb128> dunno I've no other box on to ssh and I rebooted
<chrisccoulson> Do any of the Alt+SysRq keys not work?
<seb128> I will try next time
<seb128> dunno, I never used alt-sysrq and I don't know the combinaisons
<chrisccoulson> Alt+SysRq+t will dump some useful information in to the kern.log if the machine is sufficiently alive
<geser> chrisccoulson: Hi, do you have time to process your motu application now in #ubuntu-meeting? the MC is having an impromptu meeting (finally got quorum)
<chrisccoulson> geser - i'm currently at work at the moment, so it would be a bit difficult for me
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you are chatting on IRC though? ;-)
<geser> ok, I just wanted to ask as you seem to be around
<chrisccoulson> geser - how long will you be there for?
<geser> we just started
<chrisccoulson> if you give me 5 minutes, i might be able to find myself a quiet room
<geser> sure
<chrisccoulson> thanks, brb (hopefully)
<seb128> trying gnome-do I'm not sure what people like there
<seb128> the first dialog has an ugly blurry icon and it seems a slower run command dialog than the default one
<seb128> not very easily discoverable either
<seb128> it might take some getting used to
<Laney> I don't think it's discoverable at all
<seb128> chrisccoulson1, \o/ for being a motu now ;-)
<chrisccoulson1> thanks seb128:)
<Laney> congrats!
<chrisccoulson1> thanks:)
<chrisccoulson1> right, it's time for me to go home now
<lool> seb128: can you confirm packages bdeping on scrollkeeper should now build-dep on rarian or rarian-compat?
<seb128> lool, rarian-compat indeed if scrollkeeper commands are really required
<pochu> there's no rarian anyway ;)
<lool> seb128: thanks
<seb128> hey rickspencer3, still on a weird timezone? ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128: yes :(
<rickspencer3> I just installed Empathy, and am using it now
<rickspencer3> seb128: any tips?
<Zdra> rickspencer3: which problem do you have with empathy?
<rickspencer3> Zdra: none so far
<Zdra> rickspencer3: you can ask for help on #telepathy
<pitti> just works here, as well
<Zdra> ah :D
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> rickspencer3, tips about? start it and enjoy? ;-)
<rickspencer3> I'm updating my desktop to have all the stuff we plan to ship with Karmic
<rickspencer3> so I've got grub2, ff 3.5, etc...
<rickspencer3> Zdra: it seems to work fine, but could use some usability tweaks here and there
<Laney> I noticed that telepathy-haze didn't show the facebook account type from pidgin-facebookchat without some hacking
<Laney> might be worth patching
<pitti> seb128: do you know what roughly happens for session saving if you stop a session?
<pitti> seb128: i. e. apparently programs have to register to gnome-session, and the gdm simple launcher doesn't, or so
<pitti> s/launcher/greeter/
<seb128> pitti, right, you need to register to the session using smclient I think
<pitti> seb128: so we either need to do that, or properly exit the greeter before shutting down the session?
<seb128> I don't know the specifics though you might want to ask mvo or vuntz
<pitti> ok, thanks
<seb128> pitti, if you don't register your program will probably just not be session handled
<mclasen> pitti: I've fixed the greeter a while ago; I think those fixes should be in git master
<pitti> mclasen: ah, thank you; will build and try that
<mclasen> maybe I can convince someone to roll a gdm release...
<seb128> mclasen, could you also convince somebody to review the stack of patches in bugzilla.gnome.org? ;-)
<mclasen> not so sure about that...
<seb128> do you know who could be pinged about that?
<pitti> http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gdm/commit/?id=758666242f97ff02c826ee37f2965ac5a828402d \o/
<mclasen> the most likely candidate is halfline
<seb128> pitti, http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gdm/commit/?id=51443645f2e394c1f138fd285fbbe56962d34779 too maybe
<mclasen> pitti: yeah, that is the patch
<pitti> seb128: right, while I'm at it
<seb128> pitti, I mean that might be worth backporting too
<seb128> pitti, thanks!
<seb128> mclasen, ok thanks
<pitti> mclasen: I wonder why nobody else seems to hit gnome bug 572765; I sent a patch for this, but this bug is too obvious to go unnoticed
<ubottu> Gnome bug 572765 in general "always overrides keyboard layout to US" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=572765
<mclasen> pitti: there is some nondeterministic behaviour in keyboard handling :-(
<mclasen> pitti: the patch makes some sense to me, but it only treats a symptom, no ?
<pitti> mclasen: it's not a symptom AFAICS
<mclasen> I mean, if the users layout combo is empty, there is a more serious issue...
<pitti> gdm doesn't have a keyboard selector and always sets $GDM_KEYBOARD_LAYOUT=us
<pitti> and even if it had a keyboard selector, why should the default layout be "us"?
<mclasen> why does your gdm not have a keyboard selector ?
<pitti> we have X read the default layout from hal, etc.
<pitti> mclasen: I don't know, should it?
<mclasen> ours does
<seb128> pitti, keyboard selection works correctly there
<pitti> I only have a locale selector
<pitti> mclasen: ok, that's interesting; I'll investigate that
<mclasen> it needs one, so people can type their password
<pitti> seb128: in gdm?
<seb128> the combo is only displayed when an user is selected
<seb128> but it's there
<pitti> seb128: where should that be? next to the locale selector?
<pitti> but either way, if you don't use/select this, it shouldn't hardcode "us" and overwrite hal
<seb128> in fact ti's a locale selector right
<pitti> seb128: okay, *phew*; I already wondered which s3kr1t gdm you are using :)
<pitti> mclasen: so, I found http://live.gnome.org/GDM/Screenshots?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=simple-greeter-user-selected-fedora.png
<mclasen> pitti: we used to have a patch in fedora to pick the system layout from /etc/sysconfig/keyboard
<pitti> mclasen: this has a "sessions" selector (which we miss as well, looking)
<seb128> pitti, I've locale and session combos there
<mclasen> pitti: nowadays, we read the system default from hal
<pitti> mclasen: right, we have something similar, hal picks the layout from /etc/default/console-setup
<pitti> mclasen: so gdm is supposed to read the layout from hal and export it as $GDM_KEYBOARD_LAYOUT?
<pitti> mclasen: and wrt. the screenshot, you have a third selector somewhere for keyboard?
<mclasen> pitti: yeah, there's a third combo
<pitti> oh, there's one on http://live.gnome.org/GDM/Screenshots?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=gdm-a11y-dialog.png
<mclasen> pitti: it is all a bit complicated, the gdm daemon has no X connection, so it can't fall back to the layout that X picked
<mclasen> pitti: that is why we fall back to hal (where X got its layout in the first place...)
<seb128> pitti, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=521100
<ubottu> Gnome bug 521100 in general "keyboard layout detection and selection" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<mclasen> and all this is only for the initial situation, before the user picked the right layout once
<mclasen> once he did that, it is remembered in .dmrc
<pitti> mclasen: ah, perhaps it's http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewvc//devel/gdm/gdm-system-keyboard.patch?view=markup
<mclasen> yes
<pitti> ok, sooner or later that will become obsolete anyway, AFAIK Peter Hutterer is working on a hal -> udev migration in X
<pitti> mclasen: thanks for your help!
<mclasen> np
<pitti> seb128: ok, so above patch didn't help for the greeter session bug
<seb128> do you get a similar issue if you use compiz?
<pitti> seb128: in gdm?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> could be a bug on the wm side
<pitti> (gnome-settings-daemon:26519): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_propagate_error: assertion `src != NULL' failed
<seb128> or a gnome-session one
<pitti> Fenstermanager-Warnung: Gespeicherte Sitzungsdatei /var/lib/gdm/.config/metacity/sessions/10f5e667d3a443982124723185079248100000265130000.ms konnte nicht gelesen werden: Datei »/var/lib/gdm/.config/metacity/sessions/10f5e667d3a443982124723185079248100000265130000.ms« konnte nicht geöffnet werden: No such file or directory
<pitti> that might be related
<pitti> "couldn't read saved session file"
<pitti> (/var/lib/gdm/.config/ is in fact empty)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: congratulations to your MOTU ranks! finally!
 * pitti hugs chrisccoulson
 * chrisccoulson hugs pitti
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<pitti> seb128: ah, got the keyboard selector now;  missing xklavier b-dep
<seb128> pitti, oh, good catch!
<pochu> chrisccoulson: congrats :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks pochu:)
 * seb128 is away for some errants bbl
<fta> why is xchat no longer in the tray when started with the gnome session?
<seb128> fta, dunno xchat is an universe software we don't work on it
<seb128> I use xchat-gnome
<seb128> and other people there is command line utilities or their im client
 * hyperair uses irssi in screen
<fta> i guess it's more a tray issue
<hyperair> fta: perhaps xchat started before the panel =\
<fta> hyperair, that's my guess too, but it's a regression
<hyperair> in that case, it would be because gnome-panel's starting later or something =\
<hyperair> either way, i believe the bug would lie with xchat for not automatically detecting the tray's appearance
<hyperair> e.g. when you kill the panel, and the panel restarts, i dont think the xchat icon comes back
<chrisccoulson> fta - how do you have xchat start with the session? did you add it to startup applications or is it via a saved session?
<fta> startup applications
<chrisccoulson> in that case, it's guaranteed to start after the panel
<chrisccoulson> the panel starts in an earlier phase, and gnome-session doesn't progress to the application phase (where xchat will be) until all stuff in the panel phase finished loading
<chrisccoulson> at least, it should work like that;)
<fta> if i restart xchat, it appears in the tray as before.
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm:-/
<chrisccoulson> when did it stop working?
<pochu> fta: there was a similar bug reported against amule IIRC
<fta> chrisccoulson: not sure, i'd say no more than 2 weeks old
<chrisccoulson> fta - i wonder if xchat should connect to the size-changed signal on the GtkStatusIcon? I notice that other applications which work ok already do this (eg, network-manager-applet redraws the icon on this signal), but xchat does not
<chrisccoulson> (i'm just trying to think of why other applications work correctly, but xchat does not)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, it's not that
<fta> chrisccoulson, are you able to reproduce?
<chrisccoulson> fta - i haven't actually. but i've been trying to look at the differences between apps which work and which don't
<chrisccoulson> you're using karmic right?
<fta> yes
<chrisccoulson> heh. might help if i try with the same version as you;)
<chrisccoulson> fta - i can reproduce it on karmic too
<fta> so i'm not alone, good :)
<chrisccoulson> i've got to disappear now, but i might take a look later to see if i can figure out whats going on
<fta> thanks
<Laney> you also need to make your inaugral upload ;)
<chrisccoulson> Laney - i do ;)
<pitti> have a great weekend everyone
<lool> Laney: Are you working on a tomboy SRU or do you know who would be?
<Laney> lool: what for?
<lool> Laney: In 345166 someone mentions a probable SRU
<Laney> bug 345166
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345166 in tomboy "Tomboy tries to load fuse module in Jaunty...and can't" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345166
<lool> ""
<lool> ""
<lool> My understanding is that 0.14.2 is going to be in an upcoming Jaunty update. I'm not really involved in Ubuntu packaging, though.
<Laney> Not that I know of
<lool> Laney: Is it worth pushing a SRU just for this bug?
<lool> Laney: I don't run tomboy myself, this is via the main sponsorship queue
<Laney> lool: I'll have a look in a min, busy ATM
<lool> Ok
<lool> I have a debdiff ready
<asac> superm1: hi. did you ever find the time to check if blueman has any deficiencies over gnome-bt for the test devices you have?
<superm1> asac, so i was able to make all of my devices work with blueman
<superm1> there were some UI deficiencies I saw where I got confused at times, but everything was functional
<asac> superm1: UI deficicies? compared to gnome-bt ?
<asac> or general?
<superm1> asac, well there are a couple of ways to associate the device in blueman, and i wasn't successful with all of them
<superm1> i just think it's a few bugs in blueman that need to be cleaned up
<asac> yeah ok
<superm1> but compared to gnome-bt, blueman was more functional for me (since it got me DUN too)
<superm1> and after enabling the blueman pulse plugin, that actually worked properly for me too
<asac> superm1: if you scratch network support from the comparison
<asac> do you see any benefit of gnome-bt over blueman?
<superm1> well, in it's current state no
<superm1> the biggest thing probably is knowing upstream's intent for each of the projects though
<superm1> and how well they will be supported and responsiveness to bug fixing
<asac> yeah. so gnome-bt guy says there wont be any changes ... but his mail didnt really sound like he was interested in talking
<asac> also gnome-bt needs this new obexd thing
<asac> which sounds messy as we wont be able to replace obex-data-server completely
<superm1> oh yeah, file transfer works perfectly both ways with blueman
<jcastro> I am at GCDS with upstream, what questions do I need to ask?
<superm1> forgot about that
<asac> jcastro: with blueman folks?
<jcastro> the fork that bastien started
<asac> jcastro: i got what i wanted to know from him
<jcastro> lool: if you have a debdiff for .14.2 that would be great, seb told me he would look at pushing out .14.2 next week
<jcastro> lool: upstream is keen on getting those fixes to jaunty users
<superm1> asac, so the things that gnome-bt would be missing in the current state are: pulse association when pairing, DUN, and file transfer receiving
<superm1> all of which blueman does
<asac> superm1: the question is what would blueman be missing
<asac> i am leaning towards using blueman, because a) its more mature and has a nice UI that even my mother would feel comfortable with
<asac> b) doesnt require obex-data-server, which is pretty new and most likely buggy
<asac> err obexd
<superm1> i think you guys will need to lean in on the usability folks yet before i'd say it's good for mom and grandma and stuff
<superm1> but it's a lot closer than bluez-gnome and gnome-bt
<asac> superm1: i am sure that my mother would feel more comfortable without asking usability folks ;)
<jcastro> wait, there's another bluetooth thing?
<asac> we can ask usability folks how to further improve it
<superm1> right
<asac> jcastro: blueman
<asac> jcastro: blueman
<jcastro> so there's bluez-gnome, gnome-bt, and blueman?
<asac> blueman, gnome-bt and blue-gnome ;)
<superm1> as for what it's missing, it needs to have pulse support turned on by default
<asac> in that order ;)
<superm1> otherewise i think it hits the services/features that we were looking for
<asac> superm1: ok. thats a packaging thing i guess
<asac> i took notes and will check them out with blueman upstream
<superm1> as for bluez on the foundations side, i mentioned switching to dynamically spawning bluetoothd when an adapter is detected
<superm1> i've got a new package ready for that (all the code is finally upstream), but it is having some weird interactions with udev
<superm1> it doesn't work if the adapter is plugged in during boot
<asac> superm1: do you have it somewhere?
<superm1> but if you plug it in later it's fine
<asac> superm1: do you use dbus activation through a dbus-send or something?
<superm1> asac, just locally, I was hoping to sort it out before uploading to the archive
<superm1> it's a udev rule that looks for the "add" action of something in the bluetooth subsystem
<superm1> and spawns bluetoothd when that happens
<asac> superm1: yeah. just wondered if the spawning happens through dbus activation
<superm1> if i can't sort it out later, i'll throw it on a PPA and see if I can get some more eyeballs on it
<asac> or could you already identify that the problem is that this add action isnt run at all?
<superm1> i dont think it's ran, but i cant figure out how to get udev to verbosely log during boot to show me all the actions ran
<superm1> and when they try to get ran
<asac> superm1: saying, if its using dbus-send .... explicitly wait for a reply to avoid a race condition bug that eats dbus messages if the sender exits too quickly
<superm1> it definitely does run (and work properly) after the system is booted and you plug in an adapter
<asac> we had that in NM a lot
<asac> e.g. the "networking disabled after resume"
<superm1> there's an annoying problem related to dell  bt hardware after resume that is eating me up inside too, but that's besides the point..
<asac> superm1: just curious could you post the udev rule?
<superm1> sure, sec
<jpds> asac: blueman rocks!
<asac> yay!
<superm1> (from source): scripts/bluetooth.rules.in:ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="bluetooth", RUN+="@prefix@/sbin/bluetoothd --udev"
<jcastro> yeah, mine worked ootb. (blueman)
<superm1> (of course during build, prefix is changed)
<lool> jcastro: I only have a debdiff for the particular bug I mentionned; upstream seems nice, but I don't use tomboy so it's a bit misplaced for me to prepare a SRU
<lool> I could but well
<jcastro> lool: ask seb first I think, he said he was on it for next week.
<lool> seb128: Oh cool, you're working on a tomboy SRU?
<lool> jcastro: thanks for the info!
<jcastro> lool: I wined and dined him and begged him. :p
<lool> jcastro: Any other SRU you'd need from me?   O:-)
<jcastro> heh, not that I know of, I'm sure there's plenty
 * lool will find a way to get dined and wined too
<asac> superm1: can you file a bug about automatic pulse in http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blueman please?
<superm1> asac, sure, bug 397924
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397924 in blueman "Blueman doesn't enable pulseaudio plugin by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397924
<asac> superm1: anything else you could file? also will help us to test upstream reactions
<superm1> asac, regarding my pairing deficiency, let me rerun my case through and take notes and then i'll file that
<superm1> won't be able to until early next week though
<asac> superm1: greawt
<asac> thats good enough
<superm1> did you find any problems with your hardware when you tested?
<seb128> lool, you can do the tomboy sru if you want, I told jcastro I would do it but I didn't start yet
<Laney> lool: I don't mind. I'll prepare the 0.14.2 SRU if it's approved but I don't think any of the bugs are that critical.
<lool> Laney: Apparently you might want to check with seb128 as he might be preparing it too
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-07-11
<pochu> asac:  liferea (1.6.0~rc6-1) unstable; urgency=low
<pochu> asac: there are a whole bunch of bugs to close in Ubuntu once 1.6~rc is uploaded
<pochu> asac: they are all marked as fix committed, should be easy to close them all :)
<pochu> asac: I haven't figured out what to do with the hildon patch yet... so I guess the package still needs merging
<asac> pochu: drop it
<maxb> Since the last karmic update to gtk+ (new upstream version 2.17.3), firefox's bookmarks sidebar is misbehaving for me during drag and drop
<maxb> The drop target appears several rows above the actual position of the mouse pointer
<maxb> Rolling back gtk+ fixes the issue
<maxb> Anyone have any debugging hints for me?
<artir> I think that's because the new client-side windows stuff
<maxb> hmm?
<artir> I saw a similar issue on a webpage, but i don't remember where
<jagez> hello, I've written a patch for gdm that allows you to echo a command to .gdmfifo to make gdm login, and was wondering if ubuntu devs might like it to maybe go in ubuntu?
<pochu> jagez: you echo a command to that file, and then gdm logins?
<jagez> yes
<jagez> then again, it could be pretty useless. I developed it against jaunty, and gdm in karmic looks very different
<pochu> jagez: what's the rationale?
<chrisccoulson> yes, gdm in karmic is a complete re-write
<chrisccoulson> any features like that should probably be done via a DBus interface
<jagez> pochu, 2 computers on a desk with only 1 mouse + keyboard, using synergy. I only need the keyboard to log the second machine in. Or... It could be used in a classroom to log all the stations in. KDM can do it, so whatever rationales it has :)
<jagez> I'll hang on to it and err, learn dbus I guess
<pochu> jagez: I'd propose such a change upstream
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-07-12
<hyperair> hmm does anyone have brightness keys working?
<hyperair> scrolling up and down on the brightness applet seems to work, but the brightness keys don't.
<macvr> hi, is empathy replacing pidgin?
<macvr> in karmic?
<tgpraveen> macvr: yes
<macvr> k... thanx
<superm1> hyperair, those are highly hardware dependent.  i'd get a bug together to better detail your hardware rather than randomly posting in a channel
<hyperair> superm1: lenovo y410. i was wondering if something went wrong in gnome-power-manager, because it used to work pretty nicely during jaunty and intrepid periods.
<hyperair> superm1: it could be xserver-xorg-video-intel though, who knows.
<hyperair> according to pitti, the udev bits were converted 1:1 from hal, so it shouldn't be that area either =\
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-07-12
<duanedesign> didrocks: is empathy logs and/or settings something that is being considered for OneConf?
<pitti> Good morning
<kieppie> !lightweight
<ubot2> Factoid 'lightweight' not found
<kieppie> hi guys. what's the most lightweight, *functional* desktop manager/GUI environment I can use?
<kieppie> I'm running Lubuntu on my netbook, but I'd like to keep options open
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> duanedesign: for maverick, not for now, but in long term, yes
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti, how are you?
<pitti> didrocks: I'm great, thanks! I'm back in Munich
<pitti> we did a nice climbing tour on Saturday
<didrocks> oh, great :) how is the weather in Munich (hope not too hot as you are in a little accomodation) ?
<didrocks> small*
<pitti> it was 38 degrees on Saturday
<pitti> it's a little less melting today, and fortunately this flat goes to the northwest
<pitti> so it's quite nice right now (especially at 6 in the morning :) )
<didrocks> sometimes it's good to have flat which goes to the north ;)
<didrocks> heh, right
<didrocks> In Bordeaux, it was 29 degrees at 8 AM :/ I let you imagine during the day…
<and471> morning all
<and471> mpt: could I ask a quick UI question?
<and471> mpt: could I ask a quick UI question?
<mpt> and471, yep
<and471> mpt: in this image http://imagebin.ca/img/ZwI8Bn.png, I feel as though how I present the first action is wrong (i.e. the button is on the wrong side or something), is there a better way to do it?
<mpt> and471, one clue is that at the bottom of an alert or dialog, a Cancel button should always be second from the right, which means that something belongs to the right of it
<mpt> Which is going to be the most common action? Saving, perhaps?
<and471> mpt, probably edit, then save as, then cancel
<and471> save as just means a user is going to edit later
<and471> the file format it saves in isn't really useful without editing first
<mpt> ok
<mpt> So, I can think of two ways to present this
<mpt> One is easy to implement but slow to use
<mpt> The other is harder to implement but quicker to use
<and471> sounds fun :D
<mpt> The first way is using radio buttons, with an option menu inside the one that's about editing
<mpt> What do you want to do with it?
<mpt> (*) Edit with [## Pitivi        :^]
<mpt> ( ) Save it
<mpt>                    ( Cancel ) (( Continue ))
<and471> ok
<mpt> The second way is to use a combo button, something I've seen in Windows but haven't seen in GTK, so I'm guessing it probably doesn't exist in GTK and you'd need to do it custom
<mpt> "4 minutes 38 seconds were recorded.
<mpt> ( Save… )         ( Discard ) ( Edit with Pitivi |^)
<mpt> where the "Edit with Pitivi" button has a menubutton at its end that you can use to select a different application.
<and471> mpt, cool, is there anywhere I could have an example of a combobutton, I kinda understand what you mean by it, but I would like to see one to be sure
<mpt> and471, the "Open" button in http://www.wictorwilen.se/WindowsLiveWriter/CustomizetheFavoriteLinksinWindowsVistac_EA19/image070208[31].png
<and471> mpt, thankyou very much for your help :)
<mpt> you're welcome
<and471> mpt, I shall leave you alone now ;p
<and471> mpt, done! http://imagebin.ca/img/bRsbC9f.png
<mpt> jolly good
 * RAOF wonders why mutter was chosen for Unity.  Compiz uses about half the memory, all the animations are smoother & more physical, and has a more useful window switcher.
<lifeless> njpatel: ^
 * and471 needs breakfast
<RAOF> It also works pretty well as a WM for unity.  Pretty much everything still works when you replace mutter with compiz.
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, had a nice weekend?
<seb128> hey everybody:
<seb128> did you have a nice weekend?
 * pitti hugs seb128, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, yeah, it was good thanks. the weather stayed nice for my garden party on saturday :)
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
 * seb128 hugs pitti back
<pitti> we went climbing on Saturday, and swimming yesterday (what else to do when it's 38 degrees..)
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, did you have a good weekend too?
<seb128> I'm fine though I wouldn't say no to less than 35°C during days
<mvo> RAOF: and compiz just released 0.9.0
<mvo> RAOF: so it would be nice to give it a good boost by providing that in the compiz ppa
<didrocks> hey seb128, how are you?
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, read backlog, I'm lazy to type again :p
<seb128> didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> seb128: I'm fine, thanks ;) A little bit exhausted as I was home late in Paris after a too warm week.
<seb128> didrocks, had fun at the rmll?
<seb128> don't tell me
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, it's still more a social event than a technical one, but it was good to meet people and talk about projects, and so on
<didrocks> 28°C at 8AM is quite scary when you think about what it will be later :)
<qense> I find it already hot here, but you live in France! It must be unbearable there without cooling.
<didrocks> I just visited for a couple of hours Bordeaux. Seems a beautiful city
<seb128> it start being windy there, it might rain ;-)
<didrocks> it rained a lot this night in Paris, the temperature is nice now :) (the 28°C was in Bordeaux)
<njpatel> RAOF, actually, without Mutter it doesn't/won't work for all the features we need
<njpatel> RAOF, though I agree compiz has better GL performance. It's something upstream Mutter and Clutter are working on
<njpatel> (as are we, where we can)
<RAOF> njpatel: Yeah, the swanky Ubuntu icon doesn't work properly :)
<njpatel> Heh, neither will any of the fancy window and workspace stuff when it lands :-)
<RAOF> Unity could be slightly more compiz-friendly by declaring itself to be always-on-top in addition to a panel.
<njpatel> RAOF, it would require us to keep switching between xshapes (when we're painting only panel + launcher and when we're painting places), which doesn't always work out well
<vuntz> seb128: didrocks pretented he was working all week, but I saw him! He was just sitting there, looking at people pass by
<vuntz> (hi!)
<seb128> vuntz, hey, I'm not surprised!
<seb128> vuntz, he also pretented there was no internet but I've seen other people at this conference been on IRC
<didrocks> vuntz: that's not nice from you :p
<didrocks> seb128: well, in fact, there were 3 sites
<RAOF> njpatel: Ah.  I'm interested in the funky window and workspace stuff - is the first cut of this the compiz-scale-like action on right-click?
<didrocks> seb128: the one with conferences had a mostly working Internet connexion
<vuntz> didrocks: did you find good ice cream on sunday?
<didrocks> seb128: the free software "village" had a crappy one, with latency and a lot of disconnect (we didn't have any connection for 3 afternoon)
<didrocks> vuntz: yeah o/ it was the nicest part of sunday to be honest :)
<seb128> didrocks, I was just jocking don't worry ;-)
<slomo> seb128: ricotz (in #ubuntu-devel) has a gdkpixbuf package, maybe you can start with that and save some time ;)
<vuntz> seb128: btw, we learnt that you speak australian english
<didrocks> seb128: I now, I backlog on Saturday evening and saw you talked to jml :)
<seb128> vuntz, that means crappy english right? ;-)
<vuntz> heh
<seb128> didrocks, I didn't do IRC during the weekend, that was friday rather
<didrocks> vuntz: how was your flight, btw? :)
<seb128> slomo, oh ok, thanks, did you commit that to debian or reviewed it?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, but the saturday evening bar was the best Internet connexion I had this week, as the fact I backlogged IRC on that day :)
<slomo> seb128: not yet, no. he said that the scripts and stuff are still missing
<seb128> slomo, btw I just saw your glib upload, isn't an issue to have the bin compat entries in the library?
<seb128> slomo, that would make different soname conflict no?
<seb128> didrocks, oh ok
<vuntz> didrocks: my flight was one-hour late
<vuntz> didrocks: they had to fix something in the plane before we could take off
<njpatel> RAOF, right, that's the initial one. We'll have workspace switching in their soon. The benefits of being in the window manager will show when we add the fancy DND between windows/workspaces and other niceties for day-to-day usage
<didrocks> vuntz: urgh, we could have took an icecream finally…
<slomo> seb128: the new library package would have a Replaces on the old for the links
<seb128> slomo, hum, ok...
<seb128> slomo, still seems against usual rules and weird to do
<seb128> slomo, why not just using the -bin?
<slomo> seb128: might be the better idea...
<slomo> seb128: problem is, that gio-querymodules has no pkg-config entry and build systems might require it
<slomo> seb128: so you would need to depend on libglib2.0-bin
<seb128> slomo, well, how was that working until now? do we really have anything build depending on it in practice or is that something which could happens once to one source?
<seb128> slomo, should probably discuss that on #debian-gnome
<slomo> seb128: i think gvfs and gconf should call it in make install
<slomo> and it worked before because they were, where upstream placed them... in /usr/bin
<seb128> they should probably have a flag to not do that
<seb128> similar to the disable schemas update one
<seb128> well, why did we need to move them to start then?
<slomo> i don't know, i didn't see the problem with keeping them in the -bin package together with the triggers and let libglib2.0-0 recommend the -bin package
<didrocks> mvo: hey! I tried to add the different host for oneconf in viewswitcher. The issue is that there is a lot of "if channel column" in the model preventing myself to use that for storing hostid that I need to switch to the right view.
<didrocks> mvo: what do you think? Should be attribute some kind of plugin id in COL_ACTION and use COL_CHANNEL for plugin? and checking that COL_ACTION is either USC and plugin handled?
<mvo> didrocks: hi, is your branch available somewhere
<didrocks> mvo: only with the login integration, I can push my WIP branch. I'm trying something to patch USC, can push in 10 min a proposal I think
<mvo> didrocks: ok
<mvo> didrocks: once there is something to look at that is easier for me to figure out whats needed
<didrocks> mvo: sure :)
<micahg> seb128: did you want me to merge gjs from debian or not bother since they're the same basic version?
<seb128> micahg, would be nice to merge at least once in the cycle if you can do it
<micahg> seb128: k, that shouldn't be a problem
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> mvo: lp:~didrocks/software-center/expand-viewswitcher-select for my changes in USC and lp:~ubuntu-desktop/oneconf/trunk for oneconf
<didrocks> mvo: as you can see there (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=installed-software-computers.jpg), hosts registered in OneConf will be "ACTION" for USC point of view
<didrocks> mvo: and I need to use COL_CHANNEL to get some hostid (more than one computer can have the same description, so I need this hostid)
<didrocks> mvo: the thing is, the current support in USC is only to refresh (by removing/adding) all channels, my change is to enable reselecting whatever item in the treeview rather than just channels
<didrocks> mvo: I still get some issues with the history element, I don't know why I can't get it selected
<mvo> didrocks: aha, I see. this sounds like we need to make the current schema in trunk/ more flexible, it looks like your change is a great start, let me start pondering a little bit
<mvo> didrocks:  and I will merge the plugin stuff to trunk now so that we have a easier time merging
<didrocks> mvo: great! :) yeah, that's exactly that: some flexibility to enable plugins to hook (as maybe an unique ID for plugins to not collide their action?) also, the some tweaking is needed for on_view_switcher_changed in app.py to enable plugin hooking their action their
<mpt> mvo, hi, I'd like to send a quick reply to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2010-June/011729.html
<mpt> mvo, is the right answer "we're migrating to Ubuntu Software Center long-term, so to fix it there, make sure that aptdaemon blocks session exit"?
<mvo> didrocks: I just looked at the viewswitcher code and its in general a bit ugly and could do with some cleanup (all my fault). would something like "viewswitch.register_view" and some simple signals (selected, expanded) be ok? it seems like it would be a good idea to hide the gtktreemodel stuff as its not really releveant for most users of the ViewSwitcher class (i.e. the fact that its a treeview is just a implmeentation detail). what do you
<mvo> think?
<mvo> mpt: yes
<mpt> mvo, great, thanks
<mvo> mpt: we should probably do both, block session exit and halt shutdown until the stuff is finished
<mvo> mpt: for cases where the user uses stuff like "sudo halt" to halt the system
<mvo> mpt: unattended-upgrades is a good pointer for him
<mvo> mpt: it integrates a script like this (a upstart script)
<didrocks> mvo: this is a good idea. I think that if plugins can avoid playing directly with the model is a bad idea :) We just need for them to have a uuid for their entry (not related to what is displayed) in addition to name and icon, and some simple signal.
<mvo> didrocks: yeah, I guess that can be a simple string that the we generate from the (plugin-name, name) ?
<didrocks> mvo: so, in my case, for instance, I show icons and hostname, but I can have more than one hostid for a hostname, so I should get that value when the selected signal is triggered (or just point to the right view)
<didrocks> mvo: also, I can add/remove some items during USC lifetime (what is doing my latest commit in OneConf)
<didrocks> mvo: plugin-name-name-id for me :) (see ^^ with hostname/hostid)
<mvo> didrocks: ok, let me draft a interface for that
<didrocks> mvo: great, if I can help you, do not hesitate to ask me :)
<mvo> didrocks: I created a ehterpad here http://openetherpad.org/uLbnSTxeFJ
<mvo> didrocks: go wild there :)
<didrocks> mvo: on it, thanks :)
<mvo> thanks!
<didrocks> mvo: testing new unity release, backport to lucid and on it in… let's say half an hour/45 minutes
<mvo> didrocks: no problem, I have some test failures in python-apt to fix too
<mvo> didrocks: just wanted to throw a skeleton out so that we have something to talk about
<mpt> mvo, ok, I included that info in the message too, with links to the relevant branches
<mvo> mpt: thanks!
<htorque> hey, against which package should i file a bug, if an application "survives" a logout? banshee is still playing after I've logged out and logged in again.
<seb128> the concerned software
<htorque> k, thx
<pitti> seb128: hmm, current 2.31 gpm uses gsettings
<seb128> pitti, we don't do GNOME 2.31
<pitti> ok; I wasn't sure whether we want to do some gsettings packages or not
<seb128> depends
<seb128> if the benefit is worth the work...
<pitti> not so far; we can do cherrypicks
<seb128> but that one seems a tricky one because it's likely to have keys shared over components
<pitti> it ports from libdevkit-power to libupower-glib
<pitti> but we can backport that as well
<pitti> (next upower release will drop libdevkit-power)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> we try to avoid having shared desktop keys with gsettings and gconf clients
<seb128> since there is no sync between those
<seb128> so for now we only updates selected softwares, ie empathy
<seb128> or gnome-calculator
<seb128> hum
<seb128> mvo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/462547/
<seb128> mvo, have you seen similar crashes? it's on current maverick there
<mvo> seb128: let me check
<seb128> mvo, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/604250
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604250 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager crashed with AttributeError in estimatedDownloadTime() (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 3286)" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> mvo, it has been reported by somebody else so it's not only me ;-)
<mvo> seb128: thanks, fixed
<seb128> mvo, waouh, you rock as always, thanks!
<seb128> mvo, I've changed the bug to fix commited
<mvo> seb128: thanks, fix uploaded
<seb128> mvo, ;-)
<didrocks> mvo: thinking about it, the view_id in my comment doesn't seem relevant for most of plugin I guess. I'll handle the dict on my side. I can't think about any other thing needed for the pane list
<mvo> didrocks: thanks, so the view-manager thing looks ok?
<didrocks> mvo: yeah, sounds fullfill my needs at least and the one for your cases too, right?
<didrocks> mvo: I'm just wondering, as I'll refresh the list regularly as you do for channels, is it to the plugin to ensure that removing/adding the same view again still select the right item?
<mvo> didrocks: keep selected> not sure yet, I guess it should be done by the ViewManager, but I'm not 100% certain yet
<mvo> didrocks: use-case> it should simplify the current code quite a bit, so it should be a good change
<seb128> pitti, hum, seems the ddeb index is buggy
<dobey> oh wow package summaries really suck don't they :)
<dobey> some packages from the same source all have the same summary it seems :-/
<kenvandine> dobey, indeed... lots of those i think
<didrocks> mvo: sure, it would be good for you too :) I'm thinking about that view (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=inventory-computer.jpg), do you think I just inherite from an existing one or start a new one? It has mutiple treeview (installed/removed/others) and I'm quite scary about the search integration TBH
<seb128> pitti, http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/libi/libindicator/
<dobey> i just ran update-manager and was like "wait, what am i updating?"
<dobey> doesn't help that the package name is <small> now
<seb128> pitti, some of the debs are not listed in any index, neither the main one or the universe one
<seb128> pitti, it seems it's binaries in universe from a source in main missing there
<dobey> is the glib/gconf conflict fixed now? i've been holding back gconf since it broke
<seb128> what conflicts?
<seb128> there is no known conflicts
<seb128> dobey, there was some issues with the gnome-shell ppa it seems
<seb128> using that maybe?
<dobey> no
<dobey> there was a conflict with a man page
<seb128> ok so we need details on the conflict
<dobey> something to do with gsettings/dconf stuff
<seb128> if you could copy the exact conflict line from apt that would be useful
<dobey>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/man1/gsettings-schema-convert.1.gz', which is also in package libglib2.0-bin 2.25.9-1ubuntu3
<dobey> seems to not be in the glib2.0-bin package any more though, according to dpkg -L
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> will try upgrading gconf2 again after the current update finishes running
<seb128> dobey, sudo apt-get -f install
<seb128> dobey, your libglib2.0-bin is outdated
<dobey> i did that at the time, and it failed
<seb128> dobey, sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-bin gconf
<dobey> so i just installed the older gconf2 packages to get things going
<dobey> but it looks like it installs ok now
<dobey> i guess i ran an update at some point when the archive wasn't totally synced, to get that issue?
<seb128> dobey, right and we forgot to use a replaces to handle the move nicely
<mvo> dobey: update-manager> I have no strong opinions either way, there is a gconf key to switch to the old style
<dobey> hrmm, well, need to reboot :)
<djsiegel> seb128: !
<djsiegel> seb128: long time no see
<mpt> mvo, have you seen this? https://code.launchpad.net/~ilidrissi.amine/software-properties/updates-redesign/+merge/29123
<seb128> re
<didrocks> mvo: did you saw my previous question? (approx 15 minutes before) about the paneview inheritence?
<seb128> djsiegel, hey, how arre you?
<djsiegel> seb128: I'd like for us to turn off the screen lock on resume by default.
<vish> +1 to djsiegel
<mvo> mpt: no, I check it out after the call
 * vish always the first thing i do on a fresh install
<mpt> ok
<seb128> djsiegel, hum, I think we had this discussion before
<djsiegel> seb128: because it makes resume take about 3 seconds less
<seb128> chrisccoulson, pitti: ^
<mvo> didrocks: no, can you paste it in again (in a call right now, sorry)
<seb128> do you remember if we discussed this?
<djsiegel> seb128: you've always had the discussion before!
<didrocks> sure, mvo: sure, it would be good for you too :) I'm thinking about that view (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=inventory-computer.jpg), do you think I just inherite from an existing one or start a new one? It has mutiple treeview (installed/removed/others) and I'm quite scary about the search integration TBH
<chrisccoulson> we did discuss it before at some point
<seb128> djsiegel, not my fault if what ux guys see as annoyances are often a balance between security and usability ;-)
<djsiegel> Yeah whatever.
<djsiegel> lol
<seb128> djsiegel, it also makes your system less secure
<djsiegel> seb128: people can lock before they close it if they want
<djsiegel> I don't like the idea that we are always locking the screen on idle, on screensaver, on sleep "for security"
<seb128> well then you make suspend be 2 actions instead of one
<djsiegel> yes, when you want it locked
<djsiegel> you could change the default if you always want a lock
<seb128> I'm not even sure how you suspend once it's locked
<djsiegel> but users who don't want the lock get a better experience
<djsiegel> I ran this by sabdfl and he is +1 on it.
<chrisccoulson> at some point, the lock-on-idle and lock-on-suspend preference got decoupled, and we had a lot of users complain that when they enabled lock-on-idle in the screensaver preferences, their screen didn't lock on suspend
<seb128> djsiegel, can we get a clear spec which defines the behaviour on all situations?
<seb128> djsiegel, ie on user switching, on suspend, on hibernate
<chrisccoulson> so we fixed that so that the preference applies to both suspend and idle, and we switched on lock-on-idle by default for security reasons
<seb128> djsiegel, on manual screen locking
<djsiegel> seb128: yeah, sure
<seb128> djsiegel, and how we change from wanting to not lock to lock
<seb128> djsiegel, thanks
<seb128> djsiegel, we should probably have all those consistant and with one setting changing mode to lock to unlock
<djsiegel> seb128: hmm
<chrisccoulson> i'm surprised that locking affects resume speed so much though
<djsiegel> lock on screensaver and lock on suspend could be two separate preferences for some people
<djsiegel> chrisccoulson: I think there's some artifical sleep in there or something
<chrisccoulson> we had that by accident and users got really confused
<seb128> djsiegel, what about lock on user switch?
<djsiegel> seb128: you mean the bug I reported?
<seb128> dunno if you reported a bug, I know that's yet another case of "lock on..."
<seb128> not sure if we want a screen with a list of "lock on..." options
<seb128> or just having "lock in all cases or don't"
<djsiegel> seb: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm-guest-session/+bug/600559
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600559 in gdm-guest-session (Ubuntu) "When screensaver lock is disabled, terminating a guest session resumes the parent session without asking for a password (affects: 1) (heat: 564)" [Undecided,New]
<djsiegel> seems like the implementation is a bunch of spaghetti, interpreting the same gconf keys in different contexts
<seb128> djsiegel, is that specific to the guest session?
<seb128> right :-(
<seb128> that's why I would like clear spec with all the case
<djsiegel> seb128: no I think the account switch lock is reusing the screensaver lock!
<seb128> rather than just tweaking one key which will have side effect
<chrisccoulson> djsiegel, in the case of your bug report, the screen has to be locked regardless of whether you return to GDM or your session
<djsiegel> chrisccoulson: isn't GDM the lock?
<seb128> no
<djsiegel> you wouldn't want a lock screen over GDM
<chrisccoulson> djsiegel, no, your session will still be active on another VT
<seb128> you can ctrl-alt-f<n>
<chrisccoulson> i could just switch VT from GDM ;)
<seb128> you need the screensaver to lock the actual session
<seb128> or anybody can use the keyboard to go to your session
<djsiegel> ok, explain one more time please :)
<djsiegel> When I switch user sessions, I am really switching to GDM on another vt?
<seb128> explain what? I feel we have described lot of cases and are as confused as this whole locking story is
<djsiegel> My session stays running on another vt with the screensaver lock?
<seb128> yes
<chrisccoulson> djsiegel, yes
<seb128> the greeter screen is on one VT
<seb128> and each user session has its own VT
<chrisccoulson> the only way to protect the session is for the screensaver to lock it
<seb128> changing user sessions or going to the user lists are only VT switches
<djsiegel> so, when you said we need a lock at GDM, you meant a lock screen, locking my session, but not locking GDM, which happens to be running on another vt at the same time
<seb128> we didn't say that gdm needs a lock
<seb128> the user session needs gnome-screensaver to start locking on any context switch
<djsiegel> ok, I was confused by "the screen has to be locked [if] ...you return to GDM"
<djsiegel> ok, got it
<djsiegel> I think we may want to disable lock on resume regardless if it's causing resume performance issues
<djsiegel> Maybe we can fix the sleep though
<seb128> do we want to lock the keyring then?
<djsiegel> it does seem artificial
<seb128> or do you want to let the keyring unprotected?
<chrisccoulson> we should probably look at those performance issues before taking a decision like that
<djsiegel> Well, what we want is fast resume, not 3 second resume
<chrisccoulson> and we'd need to discuss such a decision with the security team anyway
<seb128> well do you want your passwords to be protected on sleep?
<djsiegel> I don't think the user will mind if the keyring is locked
<seb128> or do you want anybody stealing your laptop having your password in clear
<seb128> well it will in the sense you will have to enter your keyring password on resume
<seb128> to connect to your im or wireless
<djsiegel> seb128: immediately?
<djsiegel> ah, ok
<seb128> yes
<ronoc> bl8: ping
<djsiegel> I see
<seb128> so it sort of defeat the win
<djsiegel> yep
<chrisccoulson> do we even lock the keyring on suspend?
<djsiegel> but at least you see your desktop state and not a black lock screen, but it's really all the same and we can do better
<seb128> the other option is to not lock the keyring on suspend
<chrisccoulson> i know we used to when the suspend requests were proxied through g-p-m......
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I think we do since gnome-screensaver unlock it
<seb128> djsiegel, well at least people understand the "enter your password", they don't really understand the "enter your keyring password" and why it's displayed
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, does gnome-screensaver actually lock the keyring?
<seb128> djsiegel, ie they don't get they need that password to be able to read their im or wireless password in a secure way
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm not sure what does lock it
<djsiegel> yes, this is a separate issue that is solvable, I am just worried about the wait time added by the lock screen on resume, and also worried about asking for a password to resume
<djsiegel> we can solve them in that order, I don't see any reason why the lock screen needs 3 seconds to show
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i have a feeling that nothing locks it right now
<djsiegel> unless maybe it's going to disk or something?
<seb128> djsiegel, it doesn't there
<seb128> it would need debugging on why it does for you
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that would be a bug
<djsiegel> I've seen it on quite a few laptops.
<djsiegel> With locking on, I resume, there's a pause, then the lock screen
<djsiegel> With locking off, I resume and instantly see the desktop
<djsiegel> it's been the case with all laptops I've tried
<djsiegel> come to think of it, maybe even SSD too...
<seb128> djsiegel, is the desktop usable or do you just see the desktop displayed?
<seb128> djsiegel, I think it's as slow but in your case you already have in the video the display you want to see
<djsiegel> seb128: cannot test atm, maverick broke my suspend
<seb128> so it's quite a nice user experience
<djsiegel> it doesn't matter really, it feels fast
<seb128> as long as you are trying to use it before it's ready
<seb128> right
<seb128> well I'm fine doing the change
<seb128> but I don't want to tweak one key every second week because users get confused by some behaviour
<seb128> I think we should think clearly about what we want in case of suspend, hibernate, lock screen, user switching, guest session
<seb128> and specify the options to control these settings
<seb128> ie have the behaviour we want spec-ed
<seb128> otherwise we will keep have confusion on what settings do to each of those cases
<seb128> and if that's the right behaviour
<seb128> etc
<seb128> djsiegel, ^
<djsiegel> seb128: right
<djsiegel> we should do that, and that will likely involve some new code
<djsiegel> to decouple currently tightly coupled settings
<seb128> indeed
<djsiegel> but I wonder whether we should just change the setting to get faster resumes for the time being, or make no change until we can fix it all?
<djsiegel> mvo: I merged that code I sent you into a local branch of software-center - it works!
<seb128> djsiegel, so changing from having the screen locking to have the keyring password prompt?
<and471> djsiegel, can I be nosy and ask what?
<and471> it does?
<djsiegel> and471: /
<djsiegel> ?
<and471> djsiegel, the patch
<and471> djsiegel, sorry I was thinking about something else, the code you sent mvo
<djsiegel> and471: Ubuntu Software Center shows the oldest screenshot available for each package, and I patched it to show the newest one available...
<and471> djsiegel, woo!
<mvo> djsiegel: cool, push the branch :)
<djsiegel> mvo: it will need some threading
<djsiegel> you synchronously make the resource url right now
<djsiegel> the scraping blocks a bit
<djsiegel> not for production use!
<djsiegel> seb128: so, I disabled the resume lock on my machine, and I don't get keyring prompt, so this means my keyring is unlocked with the resume lock is off in Lucid?
<djsiegel> *my keyring is unlocked when the resume lock is off
<djsiegel> are you guys on mumble?
<bigon> seb128: around?
<seb128> djsiegel, do you come to the sprint next week?
<seb128> bigon, yes
<bigon> seb128: did you saw my message this morning about tp-butterfly?
<djsiegel> seb128: yes
<bigon> last papyon and tp-butterfly now support file transfert
<and471> mvo, is the dialog that appears when you click File > Login meant to be this one? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=review-single-sign-on.jpg
<seb128> bigon, yes, sorry I forgot to reply, I do sync all telepathy-* usually when they are uploaded to debian
<and471> mvo, or is it different?
<bigon> seb128: alright :)
<seb128> bigon, yeah, they are already in maverick, I synced them early on
<seb128> djsiegel, ok, so let's chat next week rather
<djsiegel> sure
<seb128> djsiegel, I've another call in 15 minutes and need to finish something before
<bigon> seb128: great :)
<and471> mpt, maybe my question for mvo ^ is for you?
<mpt> and471, roughly the same, but maybe without the "I want to register an account" option, since someone should have gone into it only if they had an existing account they wanted to reassociate with.
<mpt> and471, mvo, and it's "Log In", not "Login". :-) http://loginisnotaverb.com/
<and471> mvo, uhoh, you're in trouble... :D
<and471> mpt, thanks
<mvo> and471: yes, this one
<staz> bigon: seb128 it apparently eat the whole cpu when you cancel a file transfer so I would wait till they figure this out before packaging
<seb128> staz, it's already uploaded and in Debian and Ubuntu
<staz> ah
<didrocks> mpt: did you see my remaining questions at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2010-June/002591.html? (particularly on the "Other items" where I'm puzzled about the meaning)
<mpt> didrocks, yes, there's a reply in my Outbox
<mvo> and471: there is something for this already in the code, but the login dialog and the glade could do with some love
<mvo> and471: in case you look for something simple to relax ;)
<and471> mvo, thats what I was going to look at :)
<and471> hehe
<didrocks> mpt: ok, just wanted to ensure it wasn't lost and dropped of TODO list :) thanks!
<mvo> and471: sweet
<mvo> and471: softwwarecenter/view/logindialog.py iirc
<and471> mvo, cool, and I presume data/ui/login.ui
<mvo> and471: yep
<mvo> PYTHONPATH=. python softwarecenter/vielogindialog.py
<mvo> and471: if you want to actually run it, it should actually work and log you into your ubuntu single-sign-on account
<pitti> seb128: hm, for all such cases?
<seb128> pitti, what?
<pitti> seb128: main/universe mix ddebs missing
<seb128> pitti, dunno, the case I've is libindicate-tools there
<seb128> pitti, libindicator-tools rather
<pitti> seb128: screen lock> we did, and I think the biggest issue everyone had was to be consistent with locking for timeouts, suspends, and user switches
<and471> mvo, ah thanks, it should be easier now
<seb128> pitti, do we have any security concern to let the keyring and computer unlocked after suspend?
<pitti> well, the obvious case is that your laptop gets stolen
<pitti> (while it's in suspend)
<and471> mvo, how can I trusts that the username and password I type in aren't going to your botnet? :D
<pitti> seb128: but if users aren't concerned about that, it's not rocket science to turn off
<seb128> pitti, we were discussing default though
<seb128> pitti, ie what the out of the box installation do
<pitti> personally I like it the way it is, TBH
<pitti> for mobile devices it's the right thing to do IMHO
<seb128> right
<seb128> ok, dist-upgrade done, session restart, brb
<mvo> and471: heh :) better use a fake account then ;)
<and471> mvo, ;0
<and471> ;)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> bug-buddy hijack apport there now it seems?
<bl8> ronoc: pong
<mvo> seb128: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/604500 smeels like a policykit-gtk issue to me, what do you think?
<ronoc> bl8: hey
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604500 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update-manager second password input box isn't selected by default (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ronoc> bl8: have you prepared a package for maverick with the ayatana and mpris stuff in it ?
<ronoc> bl8: I was hoping to get a banshee compliant package into the ppa so as I can test against
<bl8> ronoc: No, I haven't updated the mpris stuff for the spec update yet.
<ronoc> bl8: okay
<ronoc> bl8: was going to release 0.3.6 which will fix alot of silly stuff wrong with previous versions
<ronoc> this should be out later today
<seb128> ronoc, it's out already
<bl8> ronoc: External factors are doing wonders to get me away from working on that : other shiny stuff, etc. ;)
<bl8> ronoc: Cool, I'll keep an eye on that
<ronoc> seb128: legend thx
<ronoc> bl8: I hear you , summer is passing us by ...
<seb128> mvo, hum, I hate focus issues ;-)
<seb128> mvo, but yeah, seems likely
<seb128> pitti, sorry got sidetracked by other pings, I will check if I get the ddeb issues with something else
<huats> hello everyone !
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> seb128, o/
<kenvandine> hey huats
<huats> thanks for your answer seb128
<huats> hello kenvandine
<seb128> np
<huats> seb128, I think I'll find something else to work on:)
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> good night everyone!
<seb128> 'night pitti
<didrocks> good nigh pitti
<didrocks> mpt: thanks for the answer, I'll get a proper reply tomorrow morning :)
<mpt> ok
 * didrocks waves goodnight too
<seb128> didrocks, have fun, see you tomorow
<seb128> tomorrow
<and471> mpt, is this okay? http://imagebin.org/105001
<and471> mpt, (obviously with ubuntu logo instead of elementary)
<mpt> and471, did you do that from scratch, or is that a polish of mvo's existing dialog?
<and471> mpt, umm, a bit of both
<and471> mpt, I took his dialog, but then reformatted the structure
<and471> mpt, I used a table as the main structure, rather than two vboxs
<and471> mpt, can I ask why?
<mpt> and471, just didn't want you to have done unnecessary work :-)
<mpt> It looks just about perfect, well done
<and471> mpt, hehe thanks
<mpt> two tiny things wrong
<and471> cool
<mpt> and471, 1: A missing "." at the end of the primary text
<mpt> and471, 2: "I've" should be "I’ve" :-)
<and471> mpt, hehe good to see I'm not the only OCD person :D
<and471> mpt, ok those are now fixed
<and471> mpt, do you want to have the dialog to play around with, just incase there are errors only apparent when used
<mpt> and471, is the first text field focused by default?
<mpt> and471, does the dialog block use of the main window? (it should)
<mpt> and471, other than that, yes :-) But I'm going home now, and it looks good enough to be merged into the ratings-and-reviews branch anyway
<mpt> thanks for working on it
<and471> mpt, ah sorry didn't see ur comments
<and471> mpt, your welcome
<abhi_nav> and413
<abhi_nav> ping
<kim0> Hey, is there anyway to get a notification that sticks on the desktop. i.e. I want to setup an irssi script that puts an icon in the tray when I'm mentioned in irc
<kim0> all messages so far appear for a few seconds then they're gone
<Laney> write some bindings for the messaging indicator?
<abhi_nav> Laney, do you know that person something called and741 etc? I need to meet him regarding learnid. any reference you can give?
<Laney> abhi_nav: No, sorry. Try /whois or email
<abhi_nav> Laney, ok
<abhi_nav> anyone from learnid team here?
<tremolux> abhi_nav: I think you are looking for and471; he was on earlier but signed off about 1/2 hour ago
<abhi_nav> tremolux, yah ok. thanks :)
<tremolux> abhi_nav: sure  :)
<dobey> hey tremolux
<tremolux> hiya dobey
<dobey> tremolux: i guess you work from home all the time now?
<abhi_nav> tremolux, actualy anybody from lernid project will do. :) if possible. ;)
<tremolux> abhi_nav: sorry, can't help there
<tremolux> dobey: yep, pretty much!
<abhi_nav> tremolux, ok. np
<dobey> tremolux: too bad. i stopped by the office last tuesday. it seemed emptier than when i was there in january though :P
<tremolux> dobey: ah!  sorry I missed you
<dobey> tremolux: no worries :)
<tremolux> dobey: I haven't been there during office hours in a few weeks now, I sure can't imagine it anything like empty tho!!  ;)
<dobey> haha, well, there were people there
<dobey> but it didn't seem as busy as it was in january
<jcastro> seb128: good job!
<seb128> jcastro, thanks ;-)
<huats> seb128, that was interesting indeed seb128
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-07-13
<robert-ancell> RAOF, I just dis-upgraded and my video is broken, any ideas?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: What card?
<RAOF> Also, urgh.
 * RAOF was just about to break his video in the interests of science.
<RAOF> Also, “broken”? :)
<desrt> RAOF: smoke is coming out
<RAOF> Unlikely to be my fault, then :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, black screen on bootup.  Can see mode changes but doesn't seem to be working
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I'm running now in vesa
<robert_ancell> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]
 * RAOF shall plug in his ATI-using system and see.
<RAOF> Did you try disabling kernel modesetting?
<robert_ancell> desrt, hey, how are you
<robert_ancell> RAOF, no
<RAOF> Were you on Lucid before, or is this the recent upgrade to radeon 6.13?
<desrt> robert_ancell: sickly lately :/
<robert_ancell> RAOF, on maverick, been dist-upgrading each day
<desrt> mostly working on things that don't require too much thinking
<desrt> glib cleanups, etc
<robert_ancell> desrt, :)
<desrt> just about to crack open the dconf shm problem again though
<robert_ancell> RAOF, what is the command to disable KMS?
<desrt> gonna get it licked this time, i think
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Pass “nomodeset” to the kernel from grub.
<robert_ancell> desrt, hey, do you know the story with the latest glib, it says in the NEWS that it has API breaks that "require a new GTK+".  i.e. do I need to upgrade GTK+ to make it work together?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> mclasen dropped a new gtk today
<desrt> it only affects GtkApplication
<desrt> so if you're running pre-GtkApplication gtk then you need not do anything
<robert_ancell> desrt, oh, that explains why my system has not melted down :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I'll try when I get a chance to restart
<robert_ancell> ls
<desrt> i change some GVariant API
<robert_ancell> desrt, also, did the latest dconf intentionally reduce the gio requirement?
<desrt> no.
 * RAOF goes back to breaking his video.
<robert_ancell> it went 2.25.10->2.23.10
<desrt> oops :)
<desrt> someone sent some configure.in fixups
<desrt> i committed them almost without looking
<robert_ancell> heh
<desrt> erm
<desrt> actually, i just screwed up
<desrt> entirely my fault
<desrt> it wasn't part of that patch
<robert_ancell> dconf-editor is now not completely broken in this release!
<desrt> ya
<desrt> that's one of the reasons i did the release
<desrt> seb mentioned it :p
<TheMuso> Woohoo! Cally finally a part of clutter!
<robert_ancell> heh, learning vala and battling GtkTreeModel is a dangerous combination
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, nice!
<desrt> you should have used libmodel :)
<robert_ancell> desrt, yeah, didn't think of that
<desrt> btw
<desrt> what's the story with gee?
<desrt> some people have complained about that
<robert_ancell> desrt, we could remove it.  They're just nicer collections than the GLib ones.
<desrt> ah
<desrt> well, no panic or anything
<desrt> still a lot of time left in this cycle :)
<robert_ancell> vala and gee seem to go together
<desrt> btw
<desrt> i wondered if you considered making the editor more schema-oriented
<desrt> maybe even using the gsettings API
<robert_ancell> desrt, I totally think it should be gsettings....
<desrt> with some recent gsettings API changes it should be possible
<desrt> you can enumerate all the keys in a schema and all the installed schemas on the system now
<robert_ancell> desrt, the only feature that *may* be useful that gsettings probably wouldn't expose is keys in d-conf without schemas.  But you could have a command line tool to show "orphaned" keys
<desrt> some sort of 'cleanup' feature might be neat
<robert_ancell> desrt, do you think it should be part of glib or a separate module then?
<desrt> well
<desrt> we have the commandline tool in glib
<desrt> obviously we can't have a gtk application there....
<robert_ancell> true
<desrt> anyway
<desrt> could be a really nice UI, i think
<desrt> very much nicer than gconf-editor type of thing
<desrt> we could even add summary/description for the schemas themselves
 * mclasen had thought that putting it in dconf was kinda odd
<desrt> mclasen: i think of it like the gvfs-* tools being in gvfs...
<desrt> even though they are really just using gio
<mclasen> I don't think the gvfs tools are well-placed either
<desrt> only other place it could really go is gtk...
<mclasen> in fact, adding a 'gio' tool has crossed my mind recently
<robert_ancell> gconf-editor is a separate module currently right?
<desrt> ya
<robert_ancell> modules are cheap, we might as well keep it separate
<desrt> gsettings-editor? :p
<robert_ancell> mclasen, what sort of gio functions?
<desrt> mclasen: probably should call it gfile, i guess
<desrt> otherwise you might give up the game about what  'gio' truly means :)
<mclasen> a single tool that combines gvfs-ls/copy/move/etc
<mclasen> maybe gvfs would be the right name
<robert_ancell> mclasen, like a debug file browser?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, works with nomodeset
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Did you see cjwatson's post to ubuntu-devel about the recent GRUB modesetting change?  That's a good candidate for testing, too.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, well, grub works in both cases, so guessing not the issue?
<RAOF> It could be - grub's now not switching the display into text mode before launching the kernel - this could possibly be freaking out the radeon module.
<robert_ancell> ah
<RAOF> Which causes vesafb to kick in, which _shouldn't_ cause problems.  If all goes well… :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, what authorizations does out X server support?
<robert_ancell> our
<RAOF> Um.  The standard ones, IIRC.  I don't think we set anything fancy.\
<robert_ancell> RAOF, and the standard ones are?  MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 and ?
<RAOF> man Xsecurity suggests XDM-AUTHORISATION-1 and SUN-DES-1
<RAOF> Well, and host-based security.
<RAOF> I'm pretty sure there's an SHA based one, too.  Hm.
 * TheMuso is setting up VMs atm, and looks forward to the day that vmgl is properly supported in kvm, and integrated everywhere. :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, ta
<RAOF> TheMuso: KVM should kinda almost mostly support vmwgfx, too.
<RAOF> Although we don't build either the X 2d driver nor the 3D state tracker for it.
<TheMuso> RAOF: It does, but you need a patched VNC, and the SDL viewer is not yet supported.
<RAOF> You're obviously better informed than me then.  Go about your business ;)
<TheMuso> grrr. Something going on with GTK apps and focus, particularly to do with accessibility.
 * TheMuso was just reading up on vmgl, since I'm setting up some VMs. I've also fallen in love with virt-manager.
<RAOF> virt-manager rocks.
<TheMuso> Only thing thats slightly cumbersome is setting up storage via virt-manager.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: How are you finding your new found freedom? :)
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, freedom?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: freedom to upload your own changes without needing a sponsor./
<TheMuso> i.e core-dev
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, oh, it's nice :)
<TheMuso> Yeah I felt the same for a while after getting core-dev myself.
<robert_ancell> "for a while"
<RAOF> Then people started to bug you for uploads? :)
<robert_ancell> I guessed as much :)
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<TheMuso> Whats the weather like in Europe these days?
<RAOF> Howdie, pitti.  Looks like that makes it lunch time!
<pitti> TheMuso: like ice cream and sunburn
<pitti> TheMuso: it keeps being > 30 degrees
<pitti> hey RAOF
<tremolux> or, sleep time!  ;)
 * TheMuso wonders whether Prague is getting similar weather...
<tremolux> hi pitti, hey folks
<pitti> TheMuso: probably; it might all be different next week, of course
<pitti> TheMuso: we have had this heat for over two weeks, time for a change
<TheMuso> yeah such is weather.
<pitti> hey tremolux
<pitti> but oh well, we'll be stuck in the climatized hotel most of the time anyway
<TheMuso> May be better than outside anyway. :)
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, do we want the latest libcanberra?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: doing it now actually.
<TheMuso> i.e uploading right now.
<robert_ancell> :)
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, what's the name of the debian tool that generates/checks debian/changelog?
<robert_ancell> debian/copyright I mean
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: I don't know.
<TheMuso> There is lintian, but that checks the whole package.
<robert_ancell> There's some magic tool that scans all the source files but I can't remember the name...
<RAOF> licensecheck
<RAOF> I think. :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, thanks!
<didrocks> good morning
<TheMuso> Hey didrocks.
<didrocks> hey TheMuso, how are you?
<TheMuso> didrocks: Well thanks. Yourself?
<didrocks> TheMuso: good, slowly recovering from a very busy last week ;)
<and471> morning all
<and471> mvo, here is your dialog :) http://imagebin.ca/img/43PZ2w.png
<mvo> good morning and471
<mvo> and471: *nice*
<and471> mvo, :)
<mvo> \o/
<and471> mvo, there are 3 issues I need to discuss
<and471> mvo, first, the ubuntu logo is not from the 'distributor_icon' gtk icon, it is one I downloaded off of design.canonical.com
<and471> mvo, I feel it needs to be used instead of the humanity styled one, as it needs to be 'official' as you are giving away you uname and password
<and471> mvo, this means if no other package does, we need to ship it with software-center
<mvo> that is ok, its currently a ubuntu only feature anyway
<and471> mvo, we could also speak to vish about this when he gets on, to see if humanity can ship it, but with a different name
<and471> mvo, cool
<and471> mvo, second issue
<and471> mvo, in these mockup, you can see what mpt plans for the bottom of the dialog
<and471> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=review-single-sign-on-offline.jpg
<and471> however the hbuttonbox at the bottom of the dialog means that if we put that in, it looks all funny
 * mvo nods
<mvo> it would be nice to have something there, showing e.g. a spinner while trying to connect
<didrocks> good morning and471, mvo
<and471> mvo, http://imagebin.ca/img/av-rFD.png
<and471> didrocks, morning
<mvo> instead of what we do now iirc to just make the dialog vanish
<mvo> hey didrocks
<and471> mvo, see the buttonbox makes all children homogeneous and it looks silly
<and471> (for lack of a better adjective)
<mvo> and471: maybe we just get rid of the hbuttonbox and use a nomal hbox?
<mvo> silly is the perfect word to describe it :P
<and471> mvo, unforntunately in glade we can't delete it
<and471> "You cannot remove a widget internal to a composite widget."
<mvo> *grumpf* silly glade!
<and471> mvo, yup
<and471> mvo, I can delete the action area (hbuttonbox) in pygtk
<and471> mvo, but then I don't know how to add a hbox in its place
<and471> mvo, though I haven't played for it that long so if may be possible
<mvo> and471: I guess removing the dialog_action-area_login and just adding a new hbox should work
<and471> mvo ah wait a min, I think I have it..
<mvo> and471: cool
<and471> mvo, okay I can see how to do it now, I assumed the hbuttonbox was a direct child of the dialog, and so there was no way to pack_start, but there is a vbox between it and the dialog and so it is possible (ignore my ramblings :D)
<and471> mvo, okay the third issue, which is really just a matter of opinion
<and471> mvo, the dialog needs to find out if the user has an internet connection, would the best way to do this be a dbus call to network-manager?
<mvo> and471: yes, NM should be the authority on this now
<and471> mvo, ok
<mvo> and471: the very best is to download a known (tiny) bit of text from a known url
<and471> well I shall get to work
<mvo> and471: this has the advantage that we also figure out if people are behind a pay-wall (e.g. in a hotel)
<mvo> and471: I think ev from #ubuntu-devel discussed setting up such a service in the past
<and471> mvo, I don't if that applies though becuase there is one state if there is no internet connection, and then another if the server can't be contacted
<mvo> aha, ok
<mvo> yeah, then NM should be good
<and471> mvo, otherwise we could me telling the user there is no internet connection, when there is one configured is network-manager - that really annoys me :)
<and471> mvo, okay then, thanks for the advice and I shall get to work
<mvo> thanks a bunch and471
<and471> np
<didrocks> mvo: do you think that ViewManager should create item groups and enable sorting them by group (not particularly related to a node, but groups)?
<mvo> didrocks: do you have a example?
<didrocks> mvo: well, oneconf will use that, for instance, when adding new computers, I think it will be good to sort them by name (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=installed-software-computers.jpg)
<didrocks> so the case is:
<didrocks> - adding items after Installed Softwares (hence the idea of placeholder)
<didrocks> - sort them in alphabetical order
<didrocks> - some can be added/removed during USC lifetime
<mvo> didrocks: aha, thanks. it sounds like we want a ViewGroup or something, but that gets a bit over-engineered for the ~5 computers that people have max :)
<mvo> didrocks: maybe register_view(insert_before=None, insert_after=None, sort=True)?
<mvo> didrocks: then the view can put it into (after, before) ?
<didrocks> mvo: so, you have to get the before viewid, even for generic items
<didrocks> like Installed software
<didrocks> and we remove placeholder
 * mvo scratches head
<mvo> its anoying for you to get the installed software viewid, right?
<mvo> easiest would be to default to the last element :) but then the spec says something different
<asac> didrocks: could you poke debian to take a look at http://bugs.debian.org/588244?
<asac> its really painful for us to maintain this in a ppa as it constantly gets superseded ;)
<asac> or let us upload to archive
<asac> thx
<didrocks> mvo: we can maybe, in refactoring the code, instead of using range(6) to generate viewid for generic items, and get them in plugins?
<didrocks> asac: no pb, I can try to ping them. But I was thinking that alf__ talked to the DD?
<mvo> didrocks: absolutely, that is the plan, see lp:~mvo/software-center/viewmanager for a start, but its definitely planed to not have the (ugly) range() left after the viewmanager is in :)
<mvo> didrocks: unfortunately the branch is very very empty
<mvo> didrocks: just the bits from the etherpad page
<asac> didrocks: not sure. the bug didnt get any attention for a week ;)
<alf__> didrocks: My emails have been ignored and kov in debian-gnome said he could not make that decision, so I opened debian #588244
<ubot2> Debian bug 588244 in clutter-1.0 "Clutter eglx packaging" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/588244
<didrocks> mvo: so, if I can import the generate viewid in a dict from USC, I'm happy with it
<mvo> ok
<didrocks> alf__: asac: apart from kov, I don't have any other clutter debian guys connexion…
<asac> if debian isnt cooperative we have to upload it to ubuntu.
<didrocks> mvo: ok, sounds good with insert_after and insert_before so, and let's forget the placeholder
<asac> ok
<asac> we wait one or two more days
<didrocks> asac: I won't do the merge in ubuntu afterwards, I'll let that to you guys :)
<mvo> didrocks: ok, cool
<mvo> thanks didrocks!
<didrocks> mvo: you're welcome, thanks for the work on it :)
<and471> mvo, off the top of your head, do you know what the propertyname is in pygtk that is "padding" in glade?
<mvo> and471: iirc its set_padding()
<and471> mvo, thanks
<and471> mvo, err it isn't, thanks anyway, I shall find out
<asac> didrocks: guess thats probalby fine then. though unfortunate of course
<asac> what team is maintaining clutter in debian?
<didrocks> asac: debian-gnome, hence the ping to kov
<asac> alf__: did kov say who could make a decision?
 * asac poinged kov ... lets hope he isnt unhappy about getting pings from all sides ;)
<alf__> asac: No, just that he couldn't do it
<asac> ok. lets see what he says
<alf__> asac: in what channel did you ping him?
<asac> #debian-devel
<asac> (oftc)
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128, il fait plus frais ?
<seb128> lut didrocks, oui
<seb128> hey rickspencer3, slomo
<seb128> didrocks, how are you today?
<slomo> hi seb128
<didrocks> seb128: I'm fine and more rested than yesterday, thanks :) you?
<seb128> didrocks, I'm fine, overslept a bit and had to wait for disk checking before starting my day so slacked a bit
<fta> since the last update (maverick), if i put the mouse cursor above any gtk window, it starts blinking like hell and the cpu sky rockets (the app, Xorg, the w-m)
<fta> and the cursor disappears after a few secs on other non-gtk windows (like regular xterms)
<seb128> fta, try stopping unclutter?
<seb128> fta, what did you upgrade in that upgrade round?
<fta> seb128, kill? or is there a pref somewhere?
<seb128> sudo apt-get remove unclutter
<fta> seb128, i upgrade everyday, but i don't restart daily (just when there's a new kernel
<seb128> or stop the process just to try
<fta> yep, far better when killed
<seb128> ok
<seb128> you still get flickering and cpu use?
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<seb128> or what you call far better is non buggy?
<fta> seb128, nope, cpu is back where it should be, and no more cursor flickering
<seb128> fta, ok, nice
<seb128> fta, bug #16492
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 16492 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "Mouse pointer should disappear when keyboard is in use and mouse isn't (affects: 25) (heat: 142)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/16492
<seb128> fta, that's the bug requesting to have unclutter by default
<seb128> you can probably add a comment there and open a bug against unclutter if there is not already one
<fta> ehhh, that's a crazy idea. i use follow focus and no auto-raise, i need to see where the cursor is
<fta> (auto_raise=false, raise_on_click=false, focus_mode=sloppy, focus_new_windows=smart)
<fta> and metacity of course
<seb128> don't argue there, I don't agree with the change
<seb128> comment on the bug saying that ;-)
<pitti> good morning seb128
<pitti> hey rick
<seb128> hey pitti
<fta> seb128, done
<fta> seb128, also, when i hover the clock, i see a weird yellowish background, unreadable when using Ambiance
<seb128> I don't confirm that one
<seb128> well it's highlighted on mouseover but not yellow there
<fta> seb128, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/clock-ambiance.ogv
<seb128> waouh
<seb128> did that start recently?
<fta> yep, 1h ago
<seb128> ok, I didn't upgrade yet today
<and471> fta, yuck :-#
<seb128> let me see how it goes after upgrade
<fta> well, i restarted my desktop today, but the update could be a few days older
<fta> d'oh! my previous restart was 2 weeks ago (but with daily updates)
<fta> xchat now crashes on exit.. it's not my day
<fta> in dbus_connection_dispatch()
<pitti> seb128: it seems that gtk/librsvg still open the acual .svg icon files even if there is an icon cache, is that expected?
<seb128> I think it is
<seb128> it caches png files but not svg files IIRC
<seb128> dunno why or a reason it could though
<pitti> right, makes sense; thanks!
<seb128> couldn't
<seb128> pitti, yw
<seb128> pitti, do you have a minute to join #telepathy?
<seb128> pitti, to explain how apport catches python crashes
<and471> mvo mpt what I have done so far http://videobin.org/+1hk/1qn.html (only 30 secs)
<and471> mpt, I will make the email and password stuff insensitive when continue button is clicked in a bit
<mpt> mvo, hi, when I try to run software-center trunk it won't work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/462923/
<mvo> mpt: thanks, let me fix that
<mvo> and471: nice!
<and471> ;)
<mpt> ergh, Chromium's video playing is buggy
<mvo> mpt: fixed in r902
 * mvo is off for lunch
<mpt> though there's also something not quite right with that video, it's apparently 6:48 long but only 0:40 long
<mpt> thanks mvo
<mpt> and471, that looks great, well done!
<mpt> and471, is "Continue" the default button?
<and471> mpt, yeah something is wrong, ah well
<and471> mpt, don't think, so, I shall correct it tho
 * and471 is also off for lunch
<mpt> cool
<seb128> pitti, thanks for joining on #telepathy ;-)
<pitti> seb128: no problem :)
 * and471 is working on SC to pay off his debt to mpt - he doesn't come cheap :D
<mpt> and471, you owe me anything? I had no idea
<and471> mpt, the question I asked you the other morning
<mpt> oh, right
<and471> ;)
<geser> if someone is looking at the glib2.0 or gnome-applets FTBFS: the buildds don't support [linux-any] yet in build dependencies
<cassidy> seb128, I just released empathy 2.31.5.1, you should pkg this one instead of 2.31.5
<seb128> cassidy, ok thanks
<seb128> geser, ok thanks
<seb128> geser, do you know when they will?
<geser> seb128: no, I filed bug #604981 just a few minutes ago
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604981 in launchpad-buildd "The buildd doesn't support [linux-any] in build dependencies (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604981
<seb128> geser, thanks
<seb128> I guess I will workaround that in glib for now
<seb128> geser, thank you for pointing it
<dobey> anyone want to see a neat firefox bug?
<desrt> dobey: entertain me?
<dobey> desrt: load a page like planet or something so the vertical scroll bar shows up, click and hold the mouse button down on the scroll bar, move the mouse outside of the window, and right-click while still holding the first button down
<desrt> neat menu!
<kenvandine> dobey, oh weird
<kenvandine> that is a crazy menu :)
<dobey> haha
<dobey> it's the entire firefox context menu
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> kenvandine, did you tell you need vala and telepathy-glib changes?
<seb128> kenvandine, can I help getting this in?
<kenvandine> seb128, not yet... i have it built in my ppa for now
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> seb128, there is a problem building vala on the buildds for now... so you have to add valac as a build-depends
<seb128> kenvandine, well patching the generated .c should work
 * kenvandine is glad didrocks pointed that out before i spent much time figuiring it out :)
<seb128> but yeah, we did that with didrocks previously as well
<kenvandine> seb128, true... but there might be an upstream release before i have this ready for main anyway
<kenvandine> i hope
<seb128> ok
<bjf> rickspencer3, when is your weekly meeting these days?
<seb128> bjf, 1h45 from now
<bjf> seb128, thanks
<seb128> np
<pitti> seb128: I won't be able to make today's meeting, sorry; do you have some questions for me?
<seb128> pitti, ok, not really
<seb128> pitti, do you come next week?
<pitti> seb128: yes
<seb128> pitti, excellent, will be nice to have you there ;-) feel free to add items to the wiki if there are things you want to work on next week
<pitti> seb128: re (sorry, was in meeting)
<pitti> seb128: I guess I'll spend a lot of time with Florian to work on an OEM project, since during that week I have the chance to work on the real hw
<pitti> seb128: but of course I'll also hang out with us desktoppers
<seb128> pitti, yeah ;-)
<pitti> and I want to buy you a beer!
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> not sure what I did to deserve this one but I will not say no to a beer ;-)
<seb128> I have to pay you some of those as well ;-)
<seb128> I will buy mvo some tea as well
 * seb128 uses edit-patch right now
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<mvo> hm tea!
 * mvo hugs seb128
<pitti> good bye everyone, see you tomorrow
<seb128> pitti, bye
<pitti> oh, right, I need to buy mvo a beer as well
<pitti> an "apt compressed indexes draught" or so :)
<didrocks> bye bye pitti
<mvo> pitti: its in experimental
<mvo> :)
<pitti> oh, wow! I didn't see the MP closing
 * pitti hugs mvo
<mvo> pitti: its not in maverick yet, but that is a matter of the merge, its scary how much good stuff donkult did
<pitti> mvo: "David Kalnischkies"? just reading the changelog, indeed!
<pitti> "do not fail von double close" -> is he German?
 * pitti has to run now, bye!
<dieki> Hey, is there a blueprint for Window indicators anywhere? I've looked and looked, but I can't find it.
<seb128> hey dieki
<seb128> try asking #ayatana
<seb128> they are the ones working on such changes
<dieki> Okay, I'll try there. Thanks.
<seb128> this channel is about landing work in Ubuntu
<nigelb> seb128: great session yesterday :)
<seb128> nigelb, thanks ;-)
<and471> mvo, I went a bit dialog crazy and so I have transferred two dialogs (dependency alert when removing and a broken apt cache) into a glade file
<and471> mvo, I have made them comply with the spec, but I can't test them easily, is there an easy way to do this?
<mvo> and471: cool
<mvo> and471: yeah, you can test the broken cache by e.g. installing "4g8" that has a libnet1 dependency. if you then run "sudo dpkg -r --force-depends libnet1" you get broken dependencies
<mvo> and471: so the broken apt cache dialog
<mvo> and471: for removing you can install 7zip and then remove it again, it has a rdepends on file-roller
<mvo> and471: and push your code ;)
<and471> mvo, cool
<mvo> so that I can merge it
<and471> thanks
<and471> mvo, well it is not quite finished yet but when it is, I shall
<mvo> thanks \o/
<and471> mvo, I am not confident on dbus and I need for the login dialog to connect to network-manager's dbus and connect a callback to a signal
<and471> mvo, if I put all the code in place, when I push, can you write this code?
<and471> (all the GUI code that is, then you write in the dbus stuff)
<and471> mvo, in the login backend, what does the signal need-username-password signify?
<mvo> and471: need-username-passowrd means, that the UI should make the passowrd fields sensitive, it may have stored credentials. in this case the user does not have to enter something
 * gicmo pokes mvo
<mvo> hey gicmo
<and471> mvo, is there a signal to say that the username and password are not correct, this should be different from when SC cannot contact the server
<gicmo> mvo, how is it going?
<mvo> gicmo: hungry, its almost dinner time for me :)
<mvo> gicmo: and you?
<mvo> and471: I think currently there is only login-failure
<mvo> and471: best is to extend that to login-connection-refused or somesuch
<mvo> and471: but I gtg (dinner time)
<and471> mvo, ok, I shall put in the neccessary GUI code but comment it out
<and471> mvo, cool see ya
<mvo> and471: cool, looking forward to that branch :)
<and471> :)
<gicmo> mvo, pretty busy
<gicmo> not much fun hacking these days
<gicmo> but lots of interesting neuroscience things coming up ;-)
<mvo> gicmo: oh, i see - cool stuff!
<gicmo> mvo, yeah, but lots of new stuff as well so learning, learning .. ;-)
<and471> mpt, am I correct in assuming in this dialog https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=review-single-sign-on.jpg unless the radiobutton selected is the first one, that the status stuff in the bottom-left hand corner doesn't need to change ?
<mpt> and471, no, there'd still be "Not connected to the Internet" sometimes
<and471> mpt, yeah okay apart from that
<mpt> because you need an Internet connection to do either registration or password recovery
<and471> mpt, no like 'opening your web browser'
<and471> .. to register/to recover password
<mpt> ah
<mpt> hmmm
<mpt> and471, I don't know
<mpt> I hadn't thought about that before
<and471> mpt, ( :-0
<mpt> I suppose if the registration or recovery is happening in a Web browser, USC has no idea when you've finished
<and471> mpt, it doesn't really matter from coding point of view
<mpt> or whether you gave up
<and471> mpt, I was just asking quickly
<mpt> yeah, but it matters for the design
<and471> mpt, true, I don't think it could find out
<mpt> and471, so, how about this:
<and471> mpt, the reason I thought about it, is that firefox lags behind when I open it afresh
<and471> mpt, and so the user might be wondering what is happeninf
<and471> *happening
 * and471 is listening intently
<mpt> when you click "Continue" in either of those last two cases, you get a spinner and "Opening browser…" for five seconds
<mpt> The browser opens, hopefully in front
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> it's meeting time
<mpt> Meanwhile, once that five seconds is over, the dialog stays open but resets itself to its default state.
 * kenvandine waves
<didrocks> hey
<seb128> ArneGoetje, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, kenvandine, everybody I forgot to list: meeting
<seb128> Riddell, ^
<chrisccoulson> hi
<seb128> rickspencer3 is busy today so I will handle the meeting
<seb128> hey everybody ;-)
<Riddell> hi
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-07-13
<seb128> we will see each other next week so keep that one short
<tremolux> hey!
<seb128> no outstanding actions it seems
<seb128> kenvandine, ready for the partner update?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> for OLS, they think the desktop client for single signon is going to slip
<kenvandine> so if anyone is depending on that, now is the time to yell :)
<kenvandine> and for DX we plan to disable the duplicate menus for appmenu this week
<kenvandine> if we get a fix for mutter causing the submenu problem
<kenvandine> that is all i have
<fta> grrr, more gtk artifacts on maverick.. http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=48963
<seb128> kenvandine, speaking about ols did they roll any update yet this cycle?
<fta> (oops, meeting time? sorry, i leave)
<seb128> kenvandine, is there anything coming from them? when?
<kenvandine> yeah, quite a few
<kenvandine> weekly updates of u1 client
<kenvandine> and a couple other packages
<seb128> oh right
<seb128> you don't upload those nowadays so I didn't count them for some reason
<kenvandine> the biggest thing coming is some file sync changes
<seb128> I did notice the "ubuntuone is disabled" on every nautilus dialog I have though
<kenvandine> yeah :)
<kenvandine> that is terrible
<kenvandine> they are working on that
<kenvandine> that means that folder isn't syncing... which is confusing
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> they are changing the text
<kenvandine> don't click enable :)
<seb128> ;-)
 * kenvandine did that on his ~/Downloads folder
<seb128> ok, thanks kenvandine
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, too late for me too
<kenvandine> 2G of junk i don't care about
<chrisccoulson> i clicked enable on the folder where i have all my source pacakges, and now i just ended up having to purge U1 ;)
<seb128> other questions for kenvandine?
<seb128> ok, seems not, thanks kenvandine
<seb128> Riddell, hey, how was akademy?
<Riddell> lovely
<seb128> nice ;-)
<Riddell> lots of useful talks, sessions, discussions etc,
<Riddell> mobile a big theme not surprisingly
<seb128> right
<Riddell> KDE SC 4.5 RC 2 got packaged in my absence
<seb128> and out of akademy, what's new in kubuntu? ;-)
<seb128> I noticed, nice!
<Riddell> KDE PIM doesn't seem like it'll get updated to 4.5 in time for maverick, we'll stick with 4.4 I expect
<seb128> ok
<Riddell> we have some further shuffling to do with the Qt packages, QtMultimedia into qt-mobility and QtWebkit needs synced with Debian which means all the rdepends will need a rebuild
<Riddell> also Qt isn't building on ARM, needs doko to look at the ICE in that compile
<Riddell> although on that topic NCommander ran a good session about KDE on ARM at Akademy
<seb128> I guess you will probably be able to grab doko directly next week if required ;-)
<Riddell> yes, good idea
<seb128> Riddell, ok, anything else?
<Riddell> we gave out 2000 CDs and about the same number of pens which was well received
<Riddell> that's all :)
<seb128> impressive number of CDs ;-)
<seb128> thanks Riddell
<seb128>  
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<seb128> UNE update next? ;-)
<didrocks> sure
<didrocks> Nothing realling fancy this week, new release yesterday as I wasn't there last week
<didrocks> Mostly bugfixes, dynamic and static quicklist items to come soon
<didrocks> Need designers input to know what to add to desktop files for static quicklist items, that will wait for the platform rally I guess.
<didrocks> that's it for now  :-)
<seb128> you already adopted the new sprint wording? ;-)
<seb128> thanks didrocks
<seb128> nice to see the bugs fixed in UNE this week
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I updated my vocabulary :)
<seb128> tremolux, hey
<seb128> tremolux, I see you wrote a nice update on the wiki, thanks ;-)
 * seb128 is reading it now
<tremolux> seb128: thanks, lots of stuff
<tremolux> I have paste a summary:
<tremolux> Buy Something: All teams report good progress, everyone feels on track for end-to-end integration at Prague sprint
<seb128> tremolux, any short summary for the channel as well?
<tremolux> UI Enhancements: New gtk-based appdetails view now in place, navigation history feature updates done, refactoring for new AppDetails model class, kiwinote good progress on apturl integration (GSoC)
<tremolux> New Apps: Additional test apps added to app-review-board PPA, displayed in software-center main screen
<tremolux> General: Plugin support moved to trunk, didrocks using it to add OneConf
<tremolux> (as usual, please see wiki for detailed report, thanks!)
<tremolux> :D
<seb128> is there anything to do for the new application category to work?
<seb128> it's empty there
<seb128> I guess that has not landed to maverick yet?
<tremolux> right
<tremolux> we actually should hide that panel when it is empty
<tremolux> I'll make a note to make that fix for the next release
<seb128> well I guess it will not be empty rsn so it should be a non issue ;-)
<seb128> thanks
<tremolux> sure  :)
<seb128> great work from you, mvo and others
<seb128> seems s-c is on track for a great milestone in 10.10
<tremolux> thanks, everybody's working hard, it's a great team
<seb128> thanks tremolux
<seb128> ok next, status update
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team-maverick-alpha-3.html
<seb128> we are not doing great there...
<seb128> we had some people on holidays or at conferences or travelling
<seb128> but I expect we will catch up during the sprint
<seb128> (or rally for didrocks)
<didrocks> thanks :)
<seb128> but please don't forget to update your workitems regularly
<seb128> and try to spend some times on those if you are busy with other things as well
<seb128> speaking about the sprint next week
 * ccheney notes most of his are very interrelated and hopes to have about half of them done by EOW
<seb128> if you have anything you want to talk about or work on you should put it on the agenda
<seb128> https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuPlatform/Sprints/Maverick/Desktop
<seb128>  
<seb128> ok, I think that's it from me
<seb128> does anybody has any questions?
<seb128> you are all ready for the sprint? ;-)
<seb128> will be great to see everybody again
<kenvandine> yup :)
<seb128> ok, seems nobody has questions
<seb128> so let's wrap now ;-)
<seb128> thanks everybody
<didrocks> thanks seb128 :)
<vish> ccheney: hi , regarding : https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-openoffice , there is a TODO for papercuts , which bug[s] is that regarding?
<ccheney> vish, it would be about any that david comes up with that are high priority, i don't think any have been identified yet
<vish> ccheney: well , there are a couple of papercuts  , let me find the bug#
<ccheney> vish, specifically netbook menu related ones, iirc
<ccheney> vish, ok if you know of a few let me know and i will take a look
<tremolux> thanks everyone!  see you in Praque!
<tremolux> Prague
<vish> ccheney: Bug #525670 is one
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 525670 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "[upstream] When overwriting a file with the OpenOffice.org save dialog the message popped up doesn't specify the filename (affects: 1) (heat: 28)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525670
<ccheney> vish, ok
 * vish wonders where the other one is hiding
 * ccheney has to run to lunch, have more meetings starting in ~ 1hr
<ccheney> vish, feel free to msg me if you find any others that need to be fixed, iirc the blueprint was more focused on netbook papercuts but didn't elaborate on that
<vish> ccheney: ok , sure thanks
<and471> vish, hi how are you?
<vish> and471: hey.. good , and you?
<and471> vish, not bad, I went a bit dialog crazy today in SC...
<and471> vish, I had a question that maybe you can answer
 * and471 is waiting for imagebin...
<vish> shoot!
<vish> ccheney: found it > Bug #392600 , those are the two ones iirc , if i find more I'll let you know
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 392600 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "[upstream] OOo navigation button icon does not scale and gets cut (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392600
<and471> vish, okay so in SC, we now have a dialog to let users log into their ubuntu single sign on accounts for all sorts of things
<and471> vish, http://imagebin.ca/view/a13EvJ.html
<and471> vish, the ubunut logo is used here as it has to be official, they are giving away their uname and password
<and471> vish, (that is why distributor-logo in Humanity is not used)
<and471> vish, we can just ship this icon in SC, but I don't feel that is useful to the OS
<and471> vish, should this sort of thing be included in Humanity as a separate icon?
<vish> and471:  that icon is also shipped in ubuntu-mono
<vish> s/also/ /
<and471> vish, oh really? the offcial COF?
<vish> yup
<vish> and471: that is the one SC uses in the sidebar as well
<and471> vish, oh okay, lemme look for it...
<vish> and471: ubuntu-mono/ubuntu-mono-dark/apps/24/distributor-logo.svg
<and471> vish, ah cool
<vish> and471: we can add the bigger icon too if required
<and471> vish, the trouble is that that logo doesn't get used at bigger sizes
<and471> vish, yes please :)
<and471> vish, the size is 48x48
<vish> cool!
<and471> vish, ok then, I shall remove the local COF and tell SC to use distributor logo
<and471> vish, thanks
<vish> and471: probably needs a bug for the 48px to be included
<and471> vish, okay I shall file it
 * didrocks waves goodnight
<didrocks> see you on Thursday (tomorrow is off there)
 * tremolux waves to didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, have fun tomorrow
<and471> vish, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mono/+bug/605092
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605092 in ubuntu-mono (Ubuntu) "Please ship the Ubuntu COF (distributor-logo) at 48x48 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<vish> and471: cool!
<and471> good night
<om26er> kenvandine, hi! Just a little time of you: gwibber-service should depend on 'gwibber' fixes bug 579840 and 539017
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 579840 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Still receiving notifications despite being uninstalled (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579840
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 539017 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gwibber-service should depend on gwibber (affects: 2) (heat: 37)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539017
<kenvandine> om26er, gwibber-service shouldn't depend on gwibber
<kenvandine> that would be circular
<om26er> kenvandine, people remove gwibber but still recieve notifications
<chrisccoulson> om26er, that's not a good reason to add a dependency (and is not what depenendencies are for). Package A should only depend on package B if package A does not function without package B
<chrisccoulson> that clearly is not the case
<kenvandine> om26er, yeah they should disable notifications in that case
<om26er> chrisccoulson, thats also the case.
<kenvandine> gwibber-service works fine without gwibber
<kenvandine> om26er, i just commented on bug 539017
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 539017 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gwibber-service should depend on gwibber (affects: 2) (heat: 37)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539017
<chrisccoulson> om26er, like kenvandine said, gwibber-service does not depend on gwibber to function
<chrisccoulson> a dependency there is inappropriate
<kenvandine> that is a real bug, the public lib provided by gwibber-service shouldn't import from something provided by gwibber
<kenvandine> om26er, so we just need to fix that
<kenvandine> but that doesn't break the service... just things that import that library outside of gwibber
<kenvandine> which sucks, for sure...
<kenvandine> but is fixable
<om26er> kenvandine, aha great.
<om26er> thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> om26er, np
<kenvandine> om26er, thx for all your awesome bug wrangling, always appreciated!
<tedg> kenvandine, Where is the Gwibber PPA I should be running to not spam facebook?
<kenvandine> tedg, it is in maverick already
<kenvandine> and in lucid-proposed
 * tedg checks if I have proposed
<kenvandine> tedg, that won't make facebook magically not reject your queries... but the more people we get using the non-spamming version the sooner we get back under our allocation
<jcastro> tedg: they throttle per-app, not per user
<kenvandine> our number of rejected requests has actually gone down a little since last week..
<kenvandine> so there must be more people using propsed that i thought :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, I realize.  I just want to be one of those "good guy" types ;)
<kenvandine> it is still over 10M though
<kenvandine> tedg, indeed... we all appreciate it
 * kenvandine is using a different API key now :-D
<tedg> kenvandine, You're on maverick, right?  What xulrunner do you have?
<kenvandine> but that was out of desparation... sure is hard to collect statistics when facebook kept rejecting me
<kenvandine> 1.9.2.7+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<tedg> kenvandine, Do you by chance know if we're going to go to 1.9.3?
<chrisccoulson> tedg - that will never happen, there is no such thing now
<chrisccoulson> 1.9.3 is renamed 2.0 now, which will become FF4.0
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Ah, okay.
<chrisccoulson> maverick will release with xul1.9.2/FF3.6
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Would you consider merging this changeset?  https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311340
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 311340 in Widget: Gtk "Clipboard data is lost on exit (Should implement the freedesktop.org specification for clipboard management)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<tedg> chrisccoulson, It's committed, but not in the 1.9.2 release.
<chrisccoulson> tedg - we prefer not to do that, but rather get them to merge it in to 1.9.2
<chrisccoulson> that's possible with a lot of fixes once they have some testing
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Oh, so they'll release something like a 1.9.2.x ?
<chrisccoulson> and that looks like a good candidate for that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: they don't seem to want it on 1.9.2, but I can request approval
<chrisccoulson> tedg - yeah, we get 1.9.2.x releases every few weeks or so
<tedg> chrisccoulson, micahg, The reason is that aganice is helping with a GSoC project to maintain clipboards.  So that is one patch we'd like to get in as part of that project.
<tedg> She's tested the patch and it does seem to fix the issue.
<micahg> tedg: she tested it on xul192?
<tedg> micahg, I don't think so, I think she grabbed the new one.  aganice?
<aganice> micahg, no, all i tested was that firefox 4 beta, which has the patch, no longer exhibits the problem
<aganice> micahg, i could definitely figure out how to apply that patch to 1.9.2 and test if it might be worth applying as a ubuntu-specific patch
<micahg> aganice: we can't do Ubuntu specific patches for Firefox without upstream approval
<tedg> micahg, Do you think there's a good chance with that one?  Since it's already in trunk?
<micahg> tedg: seems kinda big to take on branch, that's probably why they didn't originally plan to take it
<tedg> micahg, Does asking cost us anything?  I mean, it is a pretty annoying bug that does really effect users.
<micahg> tedg: I'm checking now to see if it applies to 3.6.7 cleanly, if yes, I'll request landing, doesn't really hurt to ask especially since it's an annoyance
<tedg> Great, thanks micahg!
<micahg> tedg: one hunk of the patch is really off, I don't think they'll take the patch on branch, I can ask upstream if they'd consider a revised version for branch landing
<tedg> micahg, Yeah, maybe if we could ask informally if it'd be worth back porting.
<tedg> micahg, That way we don't get tied up in process.
<micahg> tedg: k, I'll try to let you know tomorrow
<tedg> micahg, Cool, thanks!
<lamalex> we can't do our own firefox patches?? what?
<micahg> lamalex: correct due to the nature of the branding, hence Debian has iceweasel
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-07-14
<robert_ancell> RAOF, do you know where the "X-protocol host family types" enumeration is defined?  Possible values are Internet=0, DECNet=1, Chaos=2, Internet6=6
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Not off the top of my head.  I'll have a grep around the sources.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, thanks, I can't seem to find them in the headers
<robert_ancell> (I'm getting the possible values from the Wireshark source :))
<RAOF>  /usr/include/X11/X.h:#define FamilyInternet		0	/* IPv4 */
<robert_ancell> RAOF, duh, not sure how I missed that!
<RAOF> One presumes that you are playing with {Light,G}DM here? :)
<robert_ancell> yeah, the gdm xdmcp support is completely broken.  And very hacky at that - it was just going 4 octets == IPv4 right?  No need to check the family code...
<RAOF> What could possibly go wrong? :)
<robert_ancell> this X stuff is all starting to make some sort of crazy sense...
<RAOF> Warning: This indicates a dangerous loss of sanity.  Agent is recommended to spend some time stroking puppies.
<robert_ancell> LOL
<robert_ancell> It even makes sense now when I get magic cookie errors.  I no longer think of the X server being stoned..
<robert_ancell> RAOF, oh, is there an AES based encryption protocol for X?  The DES one seems like a bit of a waste of time
<RAOF> I think there is?
<robert_ancell> I'm guessing it's not supported by our X, as it only offers MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1, XDM-AUTHORIZATION-1 and SUN-DES-1 on connection
<robert_ancell> the latter two are both DES
<robert_ancell> oh, and my video card problem magically disappeared.  worrying
<TheMuso> heh
<RAOF> Hm.  Maybe there isn't an AES based encryption protocol.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, how hard would it be to propose one?
<robert_ancell> i.e. XDM-AUTHORIZATION-2
<RAOF> Probably not terrificly hard?  It looks like the code is fairly well isolated.
<robert_ancell> I don't mean code-wise, what sort of process is required to make it "official".  Or do you just build it and try and make it a de-facto standard?
<RAOF> You'd get on the xorg mailing list and see if anyone had any objections, I think.
<RAOF> There's not really a standards body other than X.org here, and the need to keep the X11 protocol working.
 * mclasen recommens gdm-list as place to meet dm authors
<RAOF> I guess that's the other end of the ?DM protocol :)
<robert_ancell> mclasen, right
 * robert_ancell thinks whoever decided to have authorization and authentication look so similar and abbreviate them both as "auth" had a sense of humour
<robert_ancell> RAOF, it looks like the good authorization scheme is MIT-KERBEROS-5 (supported in xauth)
<RAOF> Yeah, I saw that previously.  Do we actually support it, though?
 * TheMuso could scream at the number of people who get solutions from ubuntuforums for audio issues, and don't help in pointing to which post et al fixed their issue.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I don't think the X server supports it
<RAOF> Yup.  Removed in 2007, as it didn't work.
<robert_ancell> nice
<RAOF> “Anybody wanting krb5 auth to their xserver should probably be using GSSAPI instead of the internal krb5 API anyway”
<robert_ancell> what does that mean?
<RAOF> I'm not sure :)
<robert_ancell> I swear encryption people like to encrypt their jargon
<TheMuso> lol
<RAOF> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generic_Security_Services_Application_Program_Interface suggests that it's a stable API that's a de-facto wrapper for kerberos.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, so does the X server support GSSAPI?
<RAOF> Not as far as I can see.
<RAOF> protocols[] contain at most MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1, XDM--AUTHORIZATION-1 and SUN-DES-1
<robert_ancell> that matches what it offers in the XDMCP Request packet
<RAOF> Gah.  Who's using all the PPA buildd time? :(
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, how do I sync a debian package?
<robert_ancell> I want to sync libsoup2.4, I tried just uploading the source package but it gets rejected due to the unknown distroseries
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: requestsync will help you out, man requestsync
<robert_ancell> does anyone know anything about udev? Can we update to 160?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, thanks, I was wondering if there was a more direct mehtod
<RAOF> I'd probably ping #ubuntu-kernel before touching udev.  What's shiny and new in 160?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, dunno, but it's what Debian is using and the latest gnome-bluetooth package from Debian required 154
<RAOF> I'd guess it's probably ok, but it's a bit foundation-y.  pitti's across udev, though, I think.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yeah, I think I'll ask him
<TheMuso> Either pitti or keybuk
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> RAOF, TheMuso: FYI, Keybuk has prepared a newer version in bzr, I'm not sure why he doesn't upload it
<pitti> I'd like to see 160, too, but I need Keybuk's help to update the upstream bzr import at least
<RAOF> Howdie pitti
<RAOF> A good morning for you?
<pitti> hey RAOF; it is indeed; bit cloudy today for the first time in more than a week. what a relief!
<pitti> RAOF: are you blocking on something particular from udev 160?
<pitti> I can upload a quick cherrypick if you need to
<RAOF> pitti: I'm not; it's robert_ancell who was interested in it, and I don't think he was blocked on it either.
<pitti> udev (157-1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<pitti> that's in bzr
<pitti> but I guess there's a reason why it wasn't uploaded
<RAOF> Hurray for not-so-hot days with a little nice cloud cover :)
<TheMuso> Its actually quite mild here in Sydney atm, haven't had a jumper on at all today, just singlet and T-shirt.
<robert_ancell> pitti, yeah, not blocked but there were changes in Debian gnome-bluetooth that require it
<and471> good morning
<mvo> hey and471
<mvo> and471: how is it going?
<and471> mvo, no bad, just sorting out these dialogs :)
<and471> *not
<and471> mvo, and you?
<mvo> good, still in the process of waking up, but good tea always helps me :)
<and471> :)
<and471> mvo, I keep getting this error whenever I do pretty much anything in SC, it doesn't stop anything, just annoying to see it in the terminal :)  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sGVKe5tA
<mvo> and471: try rm data/xapian/*
<mvo> and471: in your devel directory
<mvo> and471: that will force a rebuild of the xapiandb
<and471> mvo, also, I need to test the dependency dialog, but the sinatlling and removing of 7zip you told me yesterday didn't seem to work, is there another workaround?
<and471> mvo, cool thanks
<and471> mvo, also, I need to test the dependency dialog, but the sinatlling and removing of 7zip you told me yesterday didn't seem to work, is there another workaround?
<mvo> and471: hold on a second, I check if there is some test code for it
<and471> mvo, thankyou
<kiwinote> and471, browsing to the installed pane and to the details view of firefox and then clicking remove should work?
<and471> kiwinote, thanks I shall try that
<kiwinote> and471, we used to have the dialog pop up in the list view as well, but that doesn't seem to happen at the moment (or I've broken it in my branch ;) )
<and471> kiwinote, trouble is in my branch, I can't install from the details view
<and471> mvo, is this the trouble? ^
<mvo> and471: you can use PYTHONPATH=. python softwarecenter/view/dialogs.py now in r904, that will bring up the removal one. that should be quicker than to start s-c each time
<mvo> and471: oh, you can't install from turnk/ in details? let me check
<mvo> and471: odd, that seems to be working for me
<and471> mvo, it is not the latest trunk, it was whenever I started working on the login dialog..
<mvo> and471: aha, ok. that is possible then
<and471> mvo, ok I shall merge trunk and see what happens :)
<and471> mpt, mornin
<and471> kiwinote, thanks
<mpt> morrrrrrrrrning
<mvo> hey mpt
<kiwinote> mvo, trunk gives http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/VE66vGhK on opening the dependency dialog
<kiwinote> mvo, I think I recall fixing it in the deb branch
<mvo> kiwinote: yeah, that is fixed in the buy-something branch too, hrm, hrm, I will cherry pick
<and471> kiwinote mvo that is the error I get
<mvo> and471, kiwinote: thanks! let me fix in trunk
<mpt> hi kiwinote, how's hacking?
<kiwinote> mpt, going good in general
<kiwinote> mpt, the deb file and apturl stuff is done, so that's good
<mpt> wow, cool
<mvo> and471: try r905
<mpt> kiwinote, in trunk?
<kiwinote> mpt, no, not yet, it's in my branch still atm
<and471> mvo, thanks
<mpt> ok
<kiwinote> mpt, atm I'm looking at startup speed, which requires more fundamental changes, but it's getting there, already saved one second, now just another one to go ;)
<and471> mpt mvo: corrcet me if I am wrong but SC can now repair the apt-cache by itself, so what string should be in this dialog https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=catalog-broken-alert.jpg
<mpt> mvo, can it?
<and471> mvo, it works now, thanks :D
<mvo> and471: cheers
<mvo> mpt: yes, since we last talked about this bug I fixed that
<mpt> oh cool
<mpt> mvo, so does that process need any user interface at all? How long does it take?
<mvo> mpt: it does need password confirmation from the user. how long it takes depends on what is broken, really hard to say. sometimes almost instant (e.g. a missing "configure" for a single package. sometimes long when it needs to download missing dependencies (opneoffice *cough*)
<and471> mpt, maybe a spinner like in the login dialog?
<and471> mpt, sorry don't let me tell you how to do ur job :)
<mvo> mpt, and471: there is some code/ui for this already that we got from aptdaemon, best is probably to try the 4g8, libnet1 stuff I talked about yesterday to get a impression what it does currently (apt-get install 4g8; dpkg --force-depends -r libnet1)
<mvo> that will create a broken apt cache that s-c will then detect and try to repair
<and471> mvo, yeah I just tried it, it took about 2 secs
<mpt> mvo, so is it wrong (or how wrong is it) to let people browse the catalog while the cache is being repaired?
<mvo> that should be fine
<mvo> for the kind of failure here (broken dependencies) that should have not more impact than any other pending transaction
<mpt> ok
<mpt> mvo, broken dependencies? I thought that was something else (Synaptic's "Broken" filter)
 * and471 breathes a sigh of relief when the bzr merge just works...
<mvo> mpt: there are various way that stuff can be "broken". what is currently handled is that the system is not consistent when it comes to dependencies (the broken filter in synaptic). there is also the case when dpkg got interrupted during a transaction (e.g. powerdown). that is not handled yet but should not be very hard to add
<mvo> mpt: I'm not sure we should give it a different UI though as its in both cases hard to predict what kind of progress to expect and both should be rare
<mpt> mvo, so are these solely problems with *installed* software? Or do they affect browsing and installing new stuff too?
<mvo> that is only for installed software
<mpt> ok
<mvo> if a item can not bei installed because dependencies can not be satisfied while trying to install it, that is a different situation (and we get a error from this from aptdaemon currently)
<mvo> and of course there is the error condition if something goes wrong *during* install/remove
<mvo> the later is especially anoying because if the failure is in a maintainer script it can be next to impossible to automaticaly reapir it
<mvo> (fortunately that is even more rare)
<mpt> Hence USC's maddening "Try again in a few days" error message :-)
<mpt> So, I guess this is something that needs to sit on the "Installed Software" section
<mpt> A badge next to that item in the navigation pane, plus a banner of some sort in the main "Installed Software" screen
<mpt> both of which let you click to fix the problem (only because you have to authenticate to do it)
<mvo> when I said it does not interfere with browsing/installing I was wrong, it does not interfere with browsing
<mvo> but it needs to be fixed before the next install/remvoe action
<mvo> (sorry for being not precise)
<mpt> ok
<mpt> and471, so, instead of displaying that alert, we could just customize the text of the PolicyKit alert. What the text would be would depend on whether you're doing the repairs standalone, or as a prerequisite for installing/removing something else.
<and471> mpt, ok
<mvo> and471: please create a seperate branch for this (seperate from the login work). that will make it much easier for me to review/merge :)
<and471> mvo, ok
<and471> mvo, I shall create a login one, and then the other dialogs one
<mvo> thanks!
<and471> mvo, oh, I spoke to vish about the official logo thing, ubuntu-mono currently ships one, but not at the right size, so I have filed a bug to ship it at a larger size, so there is no need to ship the official COF with SC
<mvo> kiwinote: I'm curious about the speed branch, I would like to talk about this later today, I'm especially curious where the big time eaters sit (history I suppose?)
<mvo> and471: ok, thanks for this
<and471> mvo, np
<and471> mvo, mpt I gotta go now, I shall hopefully start putting some of the work into a branch by this evening. mpt I can work on that policykit thing if you update the spec. See ya guys :)
<kiwinote> mvo: the biggest time eater is loading the available_pane and channel_pane and installed_pane and the history_pane all on startup
<mpt> ok, thanks and471
<and471> np
<kiwinote> mvo: changing this to load one pane and to load the rest on demand is quite simple and saves us nearly a second on startup time (also because history isn't loaded)
<mvo> kiwinote: interessting, is it the populating of the AppStore that eats the time? or something else?
<mvo> kiwinote: nice!
<mvo> see you and471
<kiwinote> mvo: populating the appstore seems to take a variable amount of time, some times it's quite fast, other times it takes half a second
 * mvo nods
<kiwinote> mvo: most of the other changes I have made / am making require a bit more work and save less time, but it's still worth while doing a few of them
<kiwinote> mvo: I think the main two things that stick out are initing the viewswitcher (0.12s) and then importing aptdaemon.client for some reason takes 0.06 just for an import..
<kiwinote> mvo: atm I'm looking at how long loading the applist and appdetails views take to see if it's worth loading them on demand
<mvo> kiwinote: the viewswitcher is probably the dbus signal wiring that takes the time, I wonder if we win by just doing that in a glib.timeout_add event
<mvo> kiwinote: ok
<kiwinote> mvo: just out of interest, when I do a cold start of s-c at the beginning of the day it takes nearly twice as long to load as the warm starts in the rest of the day, do you happen to know what may be cached and how to clear that?
<resetnow> hello, does anybody know how to install & run gnome-shell in 10.04?
<mvo> kiwinote: its the normal FS cache I think, you can drop that, hold on a sec I serach for the magic runes
<mvo> kiwinote: sync ; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches should do the trick
<kiwinote> mvo: thanks, that definitely makes it slower.. ;)
<mvo> :)
<mvo> kiwinote: I suppose quite a bit of this is python overhead, but having a measurement could be cool
<kiwinote> mvo: 7 seconds startup time now..
<mvo> have you added a marker to __name__ == "__main__" to see how much of that is spend before main is run?
<kiwinote> mvo: yep, that time only starts counting partway through the main loop
<kiwinote> mvo: initing the viewswitcher now takes a whole second and importing the aptdaemon stuff takes half a second, 2.6s to poulate the model, and then the rest for the views
<mvo> 2,6 for the model? woah
<mvo> kiwinote: that definitely sounds like we need to startup with a empty model
<kiwinote> mvo: I'll see what I can do about that then
<mvo> thanks!
<rickspencer3> what, no seb128?
 * rickspencer3 so cold, so alone
 * pitti hugs rickspencer3
 * mvo hands rickspencer3 a warm cup of tea
<rickspencer3> thanks guys
<kiwinote> mvo: (although repeating precisely the same procedure I have had model population times of 0.7-0.8s for a few times in a row..)
<bryyce> rickspencer3, you should visit us in prague.  The AC is underpowered and we're all sweating over our launchpad code :-)
<rickspencer3> bryyce, sounds really great!
<rickspencer3> hey, has anyone checked out spotify yet?
<rickspencer3> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/07/13/spotify_does_linux/
<rickspencer3> seems like something that users would appreciate being able to get from software center
<rickspencer3> no seb128 or robert_ancell to ask :,(
<Laney> would be nice to have it in partner indeed
<rickspencer3> Laney, there are debian packages for spotify, but I assume it's non-free software?
<rickspencer3> consdering the deb line says "non free"
<rickspencer3> I guess that *might* be a clue
<Laney> rickspencer3: Right, it's very closed
<rickspencer3> :/
<rickspencer3> I guess it's all drmified
<Laney> I guess partner would be an option
<rickspencer3> yeah, partner would be good
<rickspencer3> I think users would like to get it
<Laney> aye
<Laney> I think it's quite beta still though: requires a premium subscription atm
<Laney> therefore I'm still using the wine version :(
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> too bad
<vish> Laney: hi ,what is the best way to address debian package descriptions?
<Laney> vish: what do you mean address?
<vish> just send the bugs to debian with the new description or...
<vish> let me get you an example
<Laney> if you mean reword then yeah a polite bug is best
<Laney> I wouldn't carry that as an Ubuntu diff
<vish> na , no Ubuntu diffs
<vish> Laney: for instance , http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=561624 , has been submitted a while ago but there has been no response from maintainer
<ubot2> Debian bug 561624 in pidgin "pidgin: Pidgin description in Add/Remove Applications is overly geeky" [Wishlist,Open]
<vish> Laney: are we doing something wrong.. or is there something we havent yet done for that bug
<Laney> I suggest if you want to see it rewritten that you supply a patch
<Laney> look at the amount of bugs pidgin has — rewriting the description is probably not a top priority unfortunately :(
<Laney> but a bug with a patch might just get applied
<vish> oh the bug already has a patch.. , might need an update.
<vish> had*
<vish> Laney: sure , i was concerned since we have a list of bugs we want to get fixed for M and these might just stall.. wanted to make sure we get them done :)
<Laney> ah, the bug doesn't have the 'patch' tag
<Laney> laney@chicken> bts tags 561624 + patch                                                                  ~
<Laney> laney@chicken>                                                                                          ~
<Laney> added it now
<vish> Laney: neat thanks!
<Laney> vish: but as a rule you should think about how that bug might come across to the maintainer
<Laney> I can read that and feel like I'm being pushed around
<vish> yeah.. :(
<Laney> for example "(there's no such thing in Ubuntu)"
<vish>  should probably have a format for forwarding such bugs..
<Laney> just present it as a benefit for Debian users too
<Laney> not a bulleted list of why what you wrote before sucks
<Laney> that doesn't motivate someone to fix it
<vish> cool!
<kiwinote> mvo: fyi that model building time (0.7-2.6s) I mentioned this morning actually turned out to be for the featured apps carousel view. I've fixed that in my branch
<mvo> kiwinote: cool
<kenvandine> Laney, hey
<kenvandine> Laney, planning to update the f-spot package?
<kenvandine> good morning tedg
<tedg> Good morning kenvandine
<tedg> kenvandine, It seems my gwibber is broken :(
<kenvandine> how so?
<tedg> kenvandine, I upgraded from proposed and now I don't get a window showing up.
<tedg> Oh, and now an exception!
<kenvandine> run it from a terminal
<kenvandine> pastebin please
<tedg> kenvandine, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/463523/
<micahg> tedg: good morning
<tedg> Good morning micahg
<micahg> tedg: so upstream said that you can have someone work on backporting the patch to xulrunner-1.9.2
<kenvandine> tedg, killall gwibber-service gwibber
<kenvandine> and try again
<kenvandine> if that works, file a bug and attach ~/.cache/gwibber/gwibber.log
<tedg> micahg, Sweet!  Okay.  I'll tell aganice.
<kenvandine> tedg, i suspect gwibber-service is in some weird state where it isn't responding over dbus
<tedg> kenvandine, It works now, so you want the bug report?
<micahg> tedg: when she's done, I can request review from upstream
<kenvandine> tedg, yes please
<tedg> micahg, Okay, cool.
<kenvandine> tedg, well
<kenvandine> i mostly want the log
<kenvandine> and maybe a bug report
<tedg> kenvandine, I'm also getting introspection errors.
<kenvandine> yeah... that is sort of normal
<kenvandine> i don't know why
<kenvandine> but they don't cause problems
<kenvandine> i think it is that they aren't completely up when we try to introspect them
<kenvandine> but we don't actually depend on that for any reason
<kenvandine> so it is just noise
<Laney> kenvandine: you are fast! it's almost done
<tedg> kenvandine, Uhg, no apport hook to grab the log?
<kenvandine> Laney, awesome... you are fast!
<kenvandine> tedg, no...
<tedg> kenvandine, Uhg, apparently I can't submit a bug, got an OOPS in LP :(
<kenvandine> tedg, sigh... not cool
<tedg> kenvandine, bug 605422
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605422 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "Gwibber service in odd state (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605422
<kenvandine> tedg, thx
<kenvandine> tedg, humm... sad to say that has no useful info... maybe a freak race condition where gwibber-service started twice...
<tedg> kenvandine, Okay, I'll just add it to my list of reasons Python sucks ;)
<kenvandine> :)
<Sarvatt> Anyone around that could sponsor a libdrm merge that's been sitting in git for the past month by any chance? it's needed for the intel 2.12 merge, mesa already has the fix to build against it. http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/lib/libdrm.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/ubuntu        http://sarvatt.com/downloads/merges/libdrm/
<kenvandine> pitti, can you get the gwibber SRU in lucid-proposed over to lucid-updates?
<pitti> kenvandine: it's just 5 days old, so I didn't do it yet
<pitti> kenvandine: is that very urgent?
<kenvandine> yes it is...
<kenvandine> the sooner people start getting the update, the sooner facebook stops throttling us :)
<kenvandine> it'll take time before we see the results, which is what has me stressed about it
<pitti> there
<kenvandine> thx!
<pitti> you're welcome
<komputes> hi tkamppeter
<pitti> good night everyone
<rodrigo_> are you upgrading to the unstable rhythmbox for maverick?
<and471> mvo, hi, where is the code for this dialog in SC (or does it not exist)? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=transaction-error-uninstallable.jpg
<mvo> and471: that is part of aptdaemon
<mvo> and471: lp:aptdaemon
<and471> mvo, ah ok
<mvo> and471: did you push your branch yes ;) ?
<and471> mvo, not yet :)
<mvo> sorry for naging, I'm just curious about the new shinny sutff
<and471> mvo, but now that is in a separate project, I shall probably push my dialogs branch
<and471> mvo, no problem at all :) I understand your curiosity :)
<tkamppeter> komputes, hi
<komputes> hi tkamppeter how are you today?
<tkamppeter> komputes, fine, any problem with printing?
<and471> mpt, which is better ? http://imagebin.ca/img/8S4DXRc.png http://imagebin.ca/img/u4cYXeY.png
<mpt> and471, the first, marginally, because (a) the icon is more vertically centered and (b) the icon is bigger. But in both, the icon is too close to the left edge of the pane.
<and471> mpt, ok, I shall see if I can improve the padding on the left side
<komputes> tkamppeter: yes, I wanted to make you aware of a bug, if you have time to look at it
<mpt> and471, you're not using the default font size, so be careful that what you're doing is still an improvement with the defaults :-)
<komputes> tkamppeter: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/604724
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604724 in poppler (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "pdftops loses grid lines (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<and471> mpt, ah, should I use the default font size and do the screenshots again?
<mpt> and471, that's up to you. Maybe the best way to be sure of what you were doing would be a set of three comparisons: (1) smaller than default, e.g. yours (2) default (3) larger than default
<and471> k
<tkamppeter> komputes, are you the original poster of this bug?
<aquarius> if shotwell releases version 0.7 in August, will it make it into maverick?
<tkamppeter> komputes, am I right that the problem is that some horizontal grid lines are missing on the printout?
<komputes> tkamppeter: I am assisting the OP and you are correct in ascertaining the symptoms of this bug (i beleive the missing lines are at the bottom)
<tkamppeter> komputes, it is very strange when I look at the resulting PS file with evince. In standard window size some horizontal lines all over the document (not only at the bottom) are missing. In 400% magnification only around every fifth horizontal line is visible and the rest is missing.
<tkamppeter> Note that CUPS' pdftops is a wrapper around Poppler's and I have the same problem with both.
<tkamppeter> komputes, can you report this bug to the upstream Poppler project?
<komputes> tkamppeter: have you seen this bug previously reported on LP or upstream?
<tkamppeter> komputes, No.
<komputes> tkamppeter: filing a bug now
<komputes> tkamppeter: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=29060
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 29060 in general "pdftops loses grid lines CancelOk" [Blocker,New]
<komputes> tkamppeter: I have also attached it to the LP bug. If you need more info or testing, do not be shy to ask. Thank your for all your help.
<and471> mvo, ok here is all the dialog work (not the login dialog) I have been doing (it also increases the size of the icon and padding in appview, something mpt agreed with)   https://code.launchpad.net/~and471/software-center/dialog-work
<and471> mvo, not that I am not sure of my own code, but I would check over it carefully, as I had to manually remove all the login dialog and ubuntuone stuff so just check I haven't left any in/made errors :)
<mvo> and471: I check it out after dinner, many thanks!
<and471> mvo, cool
<and471> mpt, just published the dialog (minus the login dialog) work  https://code.launchpad.net/~and471/software-center/dialog-work
<and471> mpt, if you want to test, just branch the code and then run
<and471> PYTHONPATH=. python softwarecenter/view/dialogs.py
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine - did you say that you accidentally pressed the "Enable"button for U1 in nautilus?
<chrisccoulson> i'm trying to figure out how i can get it to stop sync-ing the folder i did that in :/
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, yesw
<chrisccoulson> i pressed disable over 2 hours ago, and all it's done it hammer the disk
<chrisccoulson> and it still says it's enabled in the nautilus window
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, that should work
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, i'm not sure if it matters or not, but the folder is pretty big
<kenvandine> although i didn't disable it until after all the contents had synced
<kenvandine> mine was big too
<kenvandine> and i didn't notice for a while
<kenvandine> there is also a command you can run
<kenvandine> one sec
<chrisccoulson> yeah, my contents haven't sync'd yet
<chrisccoulson> it's really making my machine run slow now :(
<kenvandine> u1sdtool  --list-shares
<kenvandine> whoops
<kenvandine> u1sdtool  --list-folders
<kenvandine> find the id for the one you don't want synced
<kenvandine> u1sdtool --unsubscribe-folder=FOLDER_ID
<kenvandine> not sure it will be any faster :/
<kenvandine> or go complain in #ubuntuone
<kenvandine> and see if there is a heavier hammer to use
<chrisccoulson> awesome, thanks. i will give that a try
<kenvandine> good luck
<chrisccoulson> heh, it times out because it get's no response
<chrisccoulson> nautilus keeps doing the same as well, it takes several minutes to open a new window unless i remove the U1 extension
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i should let syncdaemon finish what it is doing ;)
<Keybuk> argh! screensaver of DEATH!
 * and471 hands over to the night crew
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, i got there in the end. i just kept running u1sdtool --unsubscribe-folder until it didn't time out any more ;)
<aganice> hey, chrisccoulson, i'm told i should ask you about who's working on backporting the xulrunner clipboard persistence patch to 1.9.2
<aganice> chrisccoulson, i'd be happy to work on that if no one else is on it
<chrisccoulson> aganice, did you want to work on that? if not, i can do it, but we have to get it approved by mozilla regardless
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, good :)
<aganice> chrisccoulson, i'd be happy to work on it. i'm working on clipboard persistence for ubuntu through google summer of code so i figure this is something i could help with
<aganice> why don't i work on it and bring my changes to you and this channel for review before i offer it over to mozilla?
<chrisccoulson> aganice, sounds good
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-07-15
<TheMuso> /c/c
<robert_ancell> RAOF, does our X server/Xlib support IPv6?
<robert_ancell> DISPLAY=::1:2 gcalctool does not seem to work
<RAOF> We don't explicitly enable IPv6; I'm not sure if it's enabled by default.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I don't think our X server does support IPv6, although it's surprisingly hard to find where the damn thing is set.
<Sarvatt> /usr/include/xorg/xorg-server.h
<Sarvatt> (it's enabled)
<RAOF> Silly me for looking at configure options :)
<robert_ancell> So how do you set the DISPLAY variable?
<RAOF> That looks like it should be right.
<RAOF> Although it's possible it's mis-parsing the ‘:’ in there as the separator.
<Sarvatt> x is run with -nolisten tcp which is stopping you from using tcp addresses in the display env variable I believe
<robert_ancell> Sarvatt, I'm running Xephyr :2, which works with DISPLAY=localhost:2.  RAOF, that was my guess too, I was wondering if there's an alternative notation or something.
<Sarvatt> try DISPLAY=ip6-localhost:2
<kenvandine> hey guys
<kenvandine> someone finally using ipv6 :)
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, :)
<Sarvatt> robert_ancell: DISPLAY=ip6-loopback:2 xeyes works fine for me
<Sarvatt> DISPLAY=ip6-localhost:2 xeyes too
<Sarvatt> yep gcalctool is fine, just use the names in /etc/hosts
<robert_ancell> Sarvatt, wireshark shows it going over ipv4
<robert_ancell> sneaky xlib...
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Hey pitti.
<kenvandine> good morning pitti
<didrocks> good morning
<TheMuso> Hey didrocks.
<robert_ancell> pitti, why do we have an xterm session?
<robert_ancell> didrocks, are the session comments displayed in the login screen settings required for anything?  I'm renaming the sessions and I'd like to remove the comments to make the combo box smaller and more readable
<pitti> robert_ancell: hysterical raisins mainly, I guess
<robert_ancell> pitti, I'm going to rename it to "Recovery Console" ok?
<pitti> and we recently added ~/.xsessionrc as well, upon common request
<robert_ancell> pitti, that one sounds really techy, not sure what to rename it to
<pitti> but it would be great if we could only show ~/.xsessionrc if that file actually exists..
<didrocks> robert_ancell: not required, I think you can remove them if the session name is still meaningful by itself
<pitti> "User-defined session" perhaps?
<robert_ancell> see bug 599336
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 599336 in gnome-session (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "[Maverick] "Gnome" & "Failsafe Gnome" need to be renamed in GDM Sessions dialogue (affects: 1) (heat: 16)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599336
<robert_ancell> didrocks, thanks, will do
<pitti> robert_ancell: recovery console sounds fine to me
<robert_ancell> pitti, are you pending gnome-session changes ready to be released?
<didrocks> mvo: hey, what's the COL_YPAD column? it's quite against my refactoring I want to do for the add_view() support as I just wanted to replace COL_CHANNEL by COL_DATA
<pitti> robert_ancell: you mean "are you" -> "you have"? no
<mvo> didrocks: it needs to go
<mvo> didrocks: if it was commtied it was a mistake, the spec calls for a space around certain elements
<mvo> didrocks: but the treeview does not support this at all afaics
<didrocks> mvo: ok, I can just keep it in a additional column right now
<didrocks> mvo: I'm still unsure if channels should be view or not. Not making them view will help a lot in fact, thinking about it
<didrocks> it's really unclear in my head right now :/
<robert_ancell> pitti, (back from phonecall) there are UNRELEASED changes in bzr: debian/control.in: Replace strict dependency to gnome-panel with a
<robert_ancell>      Recommends to gnome-panel | unity
<pitti> robert_ancell: right, they didn't seem urgent enough to warrant an upload
<glatzor> morning mvom pitti
<glatzor> mvo
<pitti> hey glatzor, how are you?
 * pitti hugs mvo, too
<mvo> hey glatzor
 * mvo hugs glatzor
<mvo> glatzor: I'm good, how are you?
<glatzor> pitti: my daily work is quite tough currently. but this situtation will perhaps never change :)
<pitti> glatzor: what are you doing these days?
<glatzor> mvo, surviving :) but I am ok!
 * mvo double hugs glatzor
<glatzor> pitti, I am the second lead of a mobile nursing service
 * glatzor gets a warm and fuzyy feeling in his stomach
<pitti> glatzor: wow, that sounds demanding indeed. good luck!
 * bryce2 waves to glatzor
<glatzor> hello bryce2!!!
<and471> mvo, hi, I have just pushed another change to the dialogs branch, it improves the showimagedialog (for screenshots)
<mvo> and471: nice, thanks, I have a look now
<and471> mvo, I have just used a gtk.Spinner instead of our custom spinner, and also decreased clutter by removing the dialog separator and the viewport shadow
<mvo> and471: nice, nice
<mvo> :)
<and471> :)
<and471> mvo, I keep getting this cryptic error message with trunk http://pastebin.com/y2b5S5Be
<and471> mvo, and the file that it specifies in the error message keeps changin
<mvo> and471: oh, sorry, I fix that
<and471> ie. app.py, aptcache.py, Simplegtkbuilder.py...
<and471> mvo, no problem
<and471> mvo, any idea when you can merge the dialogs branch?
<mvo> and471: yes, this morning :)
<mvo> and471: I just finish a pending task in buy-something, ,then I merge it
<and471> mvo, ah thankyou :)
<mvo> well, thank *you* for the work on this!
<mvo> didrocks: COL_YPAD is gone again
<mvo> and471: and the error you saw as well
<didrocks> mvo: great, I'll remerge. I'm trying to work on the dedicated OneConf view first as I still have no clue if we should integrate or not channels views in the viewmanager or refactor that. If we can discuss this at the rally, it will be great
<didrocks> thanks :)
<mvo> and471: can we make the gtk spinner a bit smaller in the big dialog? its looking not so great when its too big IMO
<mvo> and471: and in the branch I have logindialog.py disappear entirely, is that a mistake? view/logindialog.py gets deleted in the merge
<and471> mvo, okay, the login dialog thing is a mistake, I shall fix that
<mvo> and471: thanks!
<and471> mvo, I can try to make the spinner smaller
<mvo> and471: and yet more thanks :)
<and471> mvo, no problem :)
<mvo> and471: my final whishlist item is that the removal dialog is opened with center_on_parent :)
<and471> mvo, the gtk.Spinner is sooo useful, I wonder why it wasn't included earlier!
<and471> mvo, I think I can grant that...
<mvo> heh :)
<mvo> and471: spinner> absolutely, its such a nice little widget
<and471> mvo, I replaced about 50 lines of code, with one gtk.Spinner
<and471> mvo, what size do we want it?
<and471> (the spinner)
<mvo> not sure, maybe something in the range of 64x64 ?
<mvo> and471: I think best is to play with it a bit, but if it spawns a full window it looks funny IMO
<and471> mvo, mpt, take your pick ↓
<and471> http://imagebin.ca/img/YkDgXDaR.png
<and471> http://imagebin.ca/img/3Hktp0.png
 * mvo leaves that to mpt
<and471> http://imagebin.ca/img/SfTIke.png
<and471> http://imagebin.ca/img/QXPV93.png
<and471> http://imagebin.ca/img/WcpkID.png
<and471> mpt, (for the screenshot dialog)
<mpt> "Activating the screenshot (by clicking it, or pressing Enter when it is focused) should open it in your preferred image viewer."
<mpt> Does the average image viewer know how to show progress for screenshots that take a long time to open from an http: source?
<and471> mpt, IIRC mvo said that using the preferred image viewer (i.e. Eye of Gnome) was too slow and also there isn't a way of showing progress, or easy fallback if the image can't be found
<and471> mpt, in answer to your question, I don't think so
<mpt> hm
<mpt> mvo, how about showing download progress in the main USC window, *then* opening the downloaded image in your preferred image viewer?
 * mpt discovers that eog will happily open http: resources from the terminal, but not from the Open dialog
<mpt> and471, how do you know what size the window should be before the image has loaded?
<mvo> mpt: eog http://imagebin.ca/img/WcpkID.png take ~3-4 seconds for me, 2s before any UI is shown
<mvo> mpt: and no progress afaics
<and471> mpt, yes I think there is a specific image size RANGE that screenshots.debian.net will accept
<and471> mpt, so we would know the maximum and minimum image size
<mvo> mpt: then I would rather prefer to download and then launch eog on the local file
<mpt> okie dokie
<and471> mpt, I am just worried that some people might have say GIMP as their default program for PNG files, and then that would take FOREVER :)
<mpt> and471, can you draw a filling pie?
<and471> mpt, sorry, what is a filling pie?
<mpt> sorry
<rickspencer3> seb128, good morning
<mpt> and471, a disc that fills up by percentage
<mvo> there are benefits of opening a dialog and not a external app like we contol where the window opens, for external apps we are at the mercy of the window manager
<and471> mpt, you mean like the new firefox 4 process indicators?
<mpt> and471, like this but without the numbers: http://www.freewebs.com/lifedealrock/countdown.gif
<and471> mpt, sure, but it would mean that we have another custom icon to ship, not using the user's gtk icon theme :-/
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey
<seb128> rickspencer3, how are you? got your internet working correctly?
<rickspencer3> seb128, for the time being!
<rickspencer3> seb128, how was your holiday?
<seb128> rickspencer3, excellent, thank you!
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
 * pitti hugs seb128
<mvo> hey seb128, welcome back
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<mpt> and471, no, I meant, actually draw it, using theme colors
<seb128> hey mvo
<and471> mpt, ah
<rickspencer3> seb128, did you doing and storming of large secure buildings yesterday?
<and471> mpt, where would it need to be drawn on? and would it need to be animated?
<mvo> mpt: you mean instead of the spinner showing a circle? that is a interessting idea
<rickspencer3> I assume that's how you celebrate
<rickspencer3> oops, people trying to actually work ;)
<seb128> rickspencer3, lol, not really ;-)
<mpt> and471, centered on the thumbnail, showing how much of the full screenshot has downloaded
<seb128> rickspencer3, we usually do fireworks nowadays, nicer
<mvo> freeing prisoners is part of the fun as well, no?
<and471> mpt, so you would have on top of the small thumbnail the circle, and it would fill up?
<mpt> and471, yes. Then when it's finished, switch to a spinner for a few seconds to indicate that the image viewer is launching.
<and471> mpt, it would certainly be possible, however I don't really have the gtk hacking knowledge to do it
<and471> mvo, who did the appdetailsview gtk?
<huats> morning
<mpt> and471, Matthew McGowan
<and471> mpt, you would have to ask him them :)
<mvo> and471: nzmm on irc (if he is online, he is in .nz so quite a bit of a time offset)
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/~mmcg069
<mpt> and471, in the meantime, can you work out how to center the spinner inside the thumbnail?
<and471> mpt, that is the trouble, since the appdetailsview was switched from webkit to gtk, I don't really have any expertise in it anymore
<and471> mpt, it is a bit beyond me :)
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks
<rickspencer3> welcome back!
<didrocks> thanks :)
<and471> mpt, actually wait, looking at the code, I may be able to do something...
<and471> mpt, gimme a few mins
<kiwinote> mvo: fyi cold start 13.5s in trunk to 8.8s in my branch, warm start from 2.8s in trunk to 1.2s in my branch (keeping in mind that the cold start times are after the fs cache is cleared, so a bit longer than a true cold start)
<mvo> kiwinote: nice, I look at this branch next I think
<kiwinote> hehe, the aim is a warm start within the second.. ;)
<and471> :)
<and471> kiwinote, can I try out the branch?
<kiwinote> sure, let me know if I broke anything I don't know about ;)
<kiwinote> and I'd be interested in the timings as well..
<and471> hehe nice branch name :D
<mpt> mvo, didrocks: djsiegel and michaelforrest pointed out to me yesterday that the OneConf stuff and the reinstall-previous-purchases stuff overlaps confusingly -- not in implementation, but in how users will think of it
<mpt> We need to figure out a way to make them more unified
<and471> mvo, okay I have the spinner to 64x64 and pushed the other fixes. We shall use the imagedialog.py in the mean time, with the hope of using the filling pie in the future
<mpt> and471, sorry for not giving you a straight answer, but your answers to my questions will help us make it more excellent in the future I think
<didrocks> mpt: is there some spec about the reinstall-previous-purchases stuff somewhere?
<mvo> mpt: ok, lets do that at the sprint, just getting the features all implmented is a challenge already
<mpt> didrocks, will you be at the sprint?
<didrocks> mpt: yes
<and471> mpt, thats no problem, I agree that your idea is much better than we have at the moment and I understand your frustration
<and471> *than what we have
<and471> kiwinote, http://pastebin.com/pcp8UXNM
<kiwinote> and471, thanks!, will fix
<kiwinote> and471, can't reproduce here, but I've pushed something that should fix it, can you test it please?
<vish> mvo: hi , MScorefonts package is found in graphics and also in the fonts section [the graphics one says the catalogue needs updating , while the fonts one shows description], seems like there are two different packages for mscorefonts , how is that?
<vish> or is SC just confused there?
<and471> kiwinote, okay it fixed something but now something else broke http://pastebin.com/7shVKjvB :)
<vish> or and471 even ^ ;)
<and471> :)
<kiwinote> and471, thanks for that too, though it doesn't look nice, so it may take a bit longer ;)
<and471> kiwinote, no problem
<and471> vish, that is weird...
<vish> yeah..
<and471> vish, the one in fonts is the actual package, I think the one in graphics is from a .desktop file
<vish> and471: bad .desktop?  why is it categoriezed in graphics when there is a fonts section.. o.0
<mvo> vish: most likely stale meta-data, sorry for that
<mvo> vish: let me check
<vish> mvo: oh , cool. thanks. there was a bug regarding that so was wondering how .
<and471> mvo, yeah checkout  /usr/share/app-install/desktop/mscorefonts.desktop
<mvo> vish: what is the bug number?
<mvo> and471: yeah, we no longer need that
<vish> mvo: Bug 605495
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605495 in hundredpapercuts "Incorrect category: Microsoft Core fonts shouldn't be in graphism but in fonts. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605495
<mvo> vish: thanks a lot, I'm fixing this now (in bzr)
<vish> mvo: awesome thanks!
<and471> vish, the reaosn was the .desktop file was in the graphics category, and it referenced the wrong package (hence the catalogue needs updating thing
<vish> ah...
<and471> kiwinote, incase it helps, when I get that error, the two featured apps shown in the featured section on the main page have their name's set as 'none' but if I click on one of the little squres to move forwrad/backward in the featured slider, and then go back, they have proper names (i.e. Arista Audacity)
 * and471 hopes that makes sense...
<vish> and471: seen Bug #599535 ? not sure why it is a SC bug though
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 599535 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Audacity doesn't have an icon in Software Center (affects: 1) (heat: 238)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599535
<and471> vish, does it have an icon in the details view?
<vish> and471: nope ,
<vish> there seem to be quite a few missing icons in SC..
<kiwinote> and471, vish: yes that is a sc bug
<vish> kiwinote: ah , a known bug? so its a dup then?
<kiwinote> vish, no I don't think it is a dup, but it extends to more packages than just audacity
<vish>  yeah , i'v seen others too
<kiwinote> and471, I've been trying a few things, but can't reproduce it. Are you able to find out if it is just one/two packages that give that error, or if it is for all featured packages?
<and471> kiwinote, I shall do a screencast to make it easier for you to see
<kiwinote> and471, I understand what is happening, just not why..
<kiwinote> and471, before line 758 of catview_gtk.py can you add "print app.pkgname" and then look in the terminal to see which pkgnames give the error?
<and471> kiwinote, there are two featured that are permanently set as Not found
<and471> kiwinote, sure
<kiwinote> and471, the not found packages are instances featured apps which don't exist, but sc grabs the featured file of the installed sc, rather than the featured file of the local copy of sc
<kiwinote> and471, so the not-found stuff should be solved when people use released code
<seb128> pitti, do you have any comment about bug #584812?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 584812 in bluez (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "[Maverick] bluez init script should try to load uinput kernel module (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584812
<seb128> pitti, the bug got assigned to our team but I'm not sure who would have an opinion on that out of you
<and471> kiwinote, the print app.pkgname seems to be changing every time I run it
<and471> kiwinote, it is just the first one that SC loads
<and471> kiwinote, so to answer "to see which pkgnames give the error" I would say all of themm whichever is the first one SC loads
<kiwinote> and471, ok thanks, can you pastebin the whole terminal output, just to see if there is anything else?
<and471> kiwinote, ok
<and471> kiwinote, http://pastebin.com/jqirBjnx (I took out the themes hints messages)
<and471> kiwinote, and then after that output, the terminal prints the appnames as normal
<and471> ^ http://pastebin.com/9WmAeXpd
<kiwinote> and471, thanks a lot, I'll go and have some lunch and see if I come up with a reason as to why that is happening..
<and471> kiwinote, cool, don't worry there is no rush
<kiwinote> and471, indeed, I'm just intrigued ;)
<rodrigo_> seb128, any plan to upgrade rhythmbox to the unstable version for maverick?
<seb128> rodrigo_, rhythmbox has no unstable versions
<rodrigo_> seb128, well, the one in git, I mean
<seb128> rodrigo_, the git snapshot we have is fairly recent, what commit do you need?
<seb128> rodrigo_, there is some 15 commits since the one we have
<rodrigo_> seb128, on the contrary, I don't want the latest changes that move it to use introspection
<rodrigo_> seb128, that would break the u1 music store plugin
<rodrigo_> seb128, so, if you upgrade, let me know, please
<seb128> http://git.gnome.org/browse/rhythmbox/log
<seb128> rodrigo_, ^ what introspection?
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, it's on a branch -> http://git.gnome.org/browse/rhythmbox/log/?h=gobject-introspection
<seb128> oh, ok, so no we don't plan to update to a non trunk version
<rodrigo_> seb128, but do you know if that would get merged soon to trunk?
<seb128> I'm not sure
<rodrigo_> seb128, when it does and you are going to package it, please let me know
<seb128> I will make sure to check with you before updating
<rodrigo_> ok, thanks
<seb128> do you think you could update your code to use the new gobject introspection?
<seb128> we are not clear yet on what are our plans for that this cycle but we have a pygobject which supports it
<seb128> we didn't take the new gobject introspection and the abi changes though
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, shouldn't be hard, the u1 plugin is small
<rodrigo_> seb128, we just want to make sure we don't have a broken version
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, will check with you before doing any change
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks for the notice
<rodrigo_> ok cool
<and471> mpt, is the icon in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=review-submit.jpg mean to be indented so much?
<and471> *meant
<mpt> and471, yes, the right edge of the icon is aligned with the right edges of the form labels
<and471> mpt, ah yes I see now
<kiwinote> and471, I've worked out how to reproduce that issue: if the window size is small enough not to display the featured view then you don't get the error (even after scrolling down), elsewise you do
<vish> mpt: file browsers , Nautilus and Thunar , should be in which category?  Nautilus is in system and Thunar is in Accessories..
<kiwinote> and471, will dbg and fix later, thanks!
<and471> kiwinote, looking forward to it
<mpt> vish, I don't have a good answer to that -- ideally neither of those two categories would exist. We've been working on user testing to produce more thorough categories, but getting it finished has always been a low priority unfortunately.
<vish> mpt: cool ,thanks. there is a ttfm filebrowser which got wrongly categorized in fonts, so was wondering where it should go
<mpt> vish, that was my fault. I said "if a package starts with 'ttf', put it in Fonts", and ttfm got caught up. It would be a relatively simple fix for someone to change the Fonts category so that instead it contains only the packages that have "Section: fonts".
 * vish looks at and471 :D
 * and471 trys to avoid vish's gaze
<and471> :)
<vish> ;)
 * vish adds comment to bug..
<and471> see you guys in a few hours
<pitti> seb128: (will look later, I'm currently in the "pitti broke everything" mess)
<seb128> pitti, I noticed, no hurry, thanks ;-)
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<kiwinote> vish, mpt: changing from ttf* + otf* to section=fonts goes from 201 results to 73 results, which doesn't seem like something we want to do..
<seb128> rodrigo_, dobey: did anybody every figure what was wrong with the default keyring names in ubuntuone?
<seb128> I just a review from lucid which said ubuntuone can't be used in french without renaming the keyring on a command line
<seb128> didrocks, ^ did you ever noticed that issue?
<seb128> I know I've read some bugs about the gnome keyring being named "défaut" with ubuntuone
<seb128> and something doesn't like the non ascii char in the name
<didrocks> seb128: never got this issue, but I have only ascii char in my name :)
<didrocks> oh défaut
<pitti> there, new pkgbinarymangler published
<kiwinote> vish: the missing icons bug is caused by app-install-data not providing some of the icons that it refers to. I'll look into this at a later stage, but feel free to leave the sc task open
<didrocks> I even recently resetup one from scratch and no issue for me
<vish> kiwinote: neat!
<seb128> didrocks, you maybe started some other keyring softwares before
<seb128> ie empathy
<seb128> didrocks, I think it happens only when ubuntuone is the first gnome-keyring client you run
<kiwinote> and471, now you're around, I fixed your bug.., hopefully ;)
<didrocks> seb128: you know I most of the time doesn't start empathy, but as I start ssh/gpg integration, I could have avoid this bug
<seb128> didrocks, ok; that was in case you had echos about it
<seb128> didrocks, you are often with french community people at confs, etc
<seb128> didrocks, I will check, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: nothing, even in the French forum and at confs
<didrocks> yw
<pitti> seb128: bug 584812 updated; WDYT?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 584812 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "[Maverick] uinput kernel module is not loaded automatically (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584812
<seb128> pitti, thanks for the comment and reassigning, what you wrote makes sense to me as well
<mpt> kiwinote, perhaps someone could organize a drive to get all those packages moved to the right Section
<mpt> kiwinote, meanwhile, the other way to fix it is to fix xapian so that it allows searches for "ttf-*" rather than just "ttf*"
<seb128> vuntz, hey
<seb128> vuntz, could you review the patch on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=513347?
<ubot2> Gnome bug 513347 in window list "gnome panel freeze when opening more than 7 windows on a right panel." [Normal,New]
<seb128> vuntz, debian is using it now and I'm pondering syncing it to ubuntu
 * kenvandine is happy to see new vala and telepathy-glib with vala bindings land :)
<seb128> ;-)
 * kenvandine just wished the indicator was working for me in vala
<kenvandine> debugging... it creates an indicator when a new message comes in, and destroys it immediately
<seb128> getting close it seems ;-)
<kenvandine> i have the approver and observer for tp
<kenvandine> not calling the handler yet
<kenvandine> and busted indicator :)
<cassidy> in which lg are you coding atm? C ?
<kenvandine> vala
<cassidy> oh you're already using tp-glib's vala API ?
<kenvandine> cassidy, i think the approver and observer is working fine from vala... so yay!
<kenvandine> cassidy, yup :)
<cassidy> awesome :)
<cassidy> is the code available ?
<kenvandine> in a junk repo
 * kenvandine needs to push
<kenvandine> cassidy, i haven't gotten the contact lookup stuff working
<kenvandine> but found crashes coming from calling the indicator
<kenvandine> cassidy, i'll get it pushed to a proper project today
<cassidy> cool
<kenvandine> thx for getting those bindings :)
<cassidy> kenvandine, I'm not the one to thanks, I never wrote a single line of Vala :p
<kenvandine> hehe
<vuntz> seb128: I think I looked at it once, and it wasn't the right solution -- ie, it was solving this immediate problem, but was making the situation worse to fix the issue for vertical panels in general
<seb128> vuntz, :-(
<seb128> vuntz, will anybody ever work on making vertical panels better?
<vuntz> there's a patch that is 80% done in a bug
<seb128> vuntz, can't we get that change in meanwhile to stop gnome-panel hanging for those configs?
<vuntz> I don't think anybody ever wanted to finish it, though
<seb128> vuntz, what do you recommend to do then? ;-)
<seb128> vuntz, just ship the change and don't care? ;-)
<seb128> vuntz, I'm pondering if we should distro prefix the api added though
<vuntz> seb128: I can recommend to ping me in, say 3 hours so I take another look :-)
<seb128> vuntz, ok, will do
<seb128> vuntz, thanks
<dobey> seb128: i don't recall what it was exactly, but it was a bug in keyring or seahorse i think, causing the filename to get translated
<seb128> dobey, was?
<seb128> it's fixed now?
<dobey> seb128: or people creating keyrings and naming them something in non-ascii perhaps
<dobey> seb128: was as in when i had heard about the issue. i don't know if it's actually fixed or not
<seb128> no, I got that bug as well in lucid, when ubuntuone creates the keyring it has this issue
<dobey> seb128: but there isn't anything we can do in ubuntuone directly, to fix it, really
<seb128> when empathy or seahorse create it, it doesn't happen
<dobey> ubuntuone doesn't create keyrings
<seb128> well it makes a call leading to have one created
<seb128> it might by a bug in the python bindings for gnome-keyring
<dobey> the default keyring called 'login' is created when you first log in
<seb128> well that one is called "default"
<dobey> nope, it was renamed to login a long time ago
<dobey> default is the old default
<dobey> afaik anyway
<seb128> well the issue there is than a keyring named "défaut"
<seb128> is created when starting ubuntuone client and that no keyring is created yet
<seb128> which is the french translation for "default"
<seb128> could be a bug in python-gnomekeyring since the C clients don't get that issue
 * kenvandine heads out for some final errands before traveling :)
<kenvandine> bbiab
<dobey> seb128: does gwibber do the same thing?
<seb128> dobey, I don't know, I will have to try later on
<lamalex> didrocks: Has anyone ever started work on a quickly gui?
<didrocks> lamalex: bryce2 did that a while ago, it was called guickly :)
<lamalex> o really?
<didrocks> but well, all has to be done again, I've created an API to make things easier
<didrocks> it's currently in trunk
<lamalex> will check out
<lamalex> *zing*
<didrocks> lamalex: do not hesitate to ask on #quickly for any question related :)
<lamalex> oh snap
<bryce2> yeah lack of an api kept guickly fairly limited in functionality
<seb128> didrocks, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=624463
<seb128> didrocks, btw
<ubot2> Gnome bug 624463 in gio "gio assumes kernel support for SOCK_CLOEXEC" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> didrocks, it's the reason for the vala build failure on the buildds it seems
<didrocks> mvo: ok, I get a first oneconf view for USC. Still some todo still, but at least, I have something with navigation, showing diff for non installed apps and additional ones that can be tested (http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/oneconf/usc/)
<didrocks> seb128: looking
<didrocks> seb128: waow, that means that the issue would have be more obvious if I built from a lucid into a maverick pbuilder
<mvo> didrocks:nice
<didrocks> seb128: thanks a lot for the info :)
<seb128> didrocks, np
<seb128> asac, what telepathy-logger did you review?
<seb128> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-logger/0.1.3-2
<asac> seb128: hmm. i used apt-get source ;)
<seb128> asac, it should have a .symbols, I've added it for you, I knew you would ask for it ;-)
<asac> heh
<seb128> asac, or is the issue only that I didn't mention on the bug it's using a .symbols?
 * asac must be blind
<asac> seb128: no ... thats fine. was an oversight apparently. not sure why ;)
<asac> let me go and approve
<seb128> you are used to type that I bet :p
<seb128> thanks
<asac> seb128: that was already promoted?
<seb128> asac, yes
<seb128> asac, it was blocking the empathy update
<asac> ok fix released then
<seb128> asac, thanks
<asac> welcome
<and471> kiwinote, how's the bug coming along?
<kiwinote> hi
<kiwinote> and471, that bug should be fixed
<kiwinote> along with some others..
<and471> kiwinote, woo
<and471> hehe, I shall try it now
<kiwinote> thanks
<and471> fab
<and471> it works! and so fast!
<kiwinote> great to hear that nothings else broke ;)
<and471> hehe
<kiwinote> thanks again for the bugs
<kiwinote> btw, I saw that some comments have been inserted into the screenshot handling code
<and471> yeah I just looked at that
<and471> kiwinote, the trouble is I am just not experienced in the gtk/cairo stuff, I guess it is my weakness
<and471> so although the comments now make it easier, I still need to learn the related stuff
<kiwinote> and471, same here, slowly getting used to it all
<and471> kiwinote, the speed stuff you have done is really great, I was just comparing your branch to trunk
<and471> kiwinote, and there is almost no lag when loading the views on demand either
<and471> great job!
<kiwinote> thanks
<and471> mvo, is there anything else I need to cleanup in my dialogs branch?
<mvo> and471: ups, sorry. i missed that it got updated
<and471> mvo, no problem
<and471> mvo, I started a bit of work on the reviewing dialog :)
<and471> mpt: how is this? http://imagebin.ca/img/27Db_vvQ.png (minus the reviewing widget)
<mpt> and471, very good
<mpt> and471, it's hard to tell when you're using such a small font, but "Be brief and informative" etc is a caption, so it should use a smaller font than normal
<and471> mpt, yeah that is something I wanted to ask about, should the other labels be larger, or the caption smaller, I couldn't quite tell from your drawing
<mpt> and471, all text except for that caption should use the default font size
<and471> mpt, oh okay, not even the application name?
<mpt> and471, even the application name
<and471> :)
<and471> mpt, ok http://imagebin.ca/img/sN7T3MSh.png - how is the padding, is it correct?
<fta> hi, could someone please help with http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=48869 ? (Color artifacts on fancy buttons-in-menus on Ubuntu Maverick only)
<fta> most probably related to gtk and/or cairo
<seb128> fta, did you try downgrading cairo just to see?
<fta> seb128, to pre-1.9?
<seb128> yes
<fta> hm, i no longer have those debs
<fta> seb128, i assume lp no longer have those debs, right?
<seb128> fta, it should
<seb128> the librarian keep all versions
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cairo/1.8.10-4ubuntu1 ??
<rodrigo_> seb128, I added a new subpackage to ubuntuone-client (gir1.0-....), does that need to be sponsored?
<seb128> rodrigo_, no, it needs to be binary newed
<seb128> I will do that later I'm about to go for some running before dinner now
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, cool thanks
<seb128> yw
<jcastro> didrocks: banshee-meego not working with appmenu, is it app specific or something to do with the menu?
<jcastro> it works with the normal desktop mode
<chrisccoulson> is anyone else finding maverick to be quite memory hungry? my laptop is swapping before i've even opened any applications atm
<Sarvatt> chrisccoulson: echo 1 > /sys/kernel/debug/tracing/buffer_size_kb
<Sarvatt> that free up any memory? almost 500mb here, and the bug is in lucid too
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ureadahead/+bug/501715
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 501715 in ureadahead (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "Kernel trace buffer should be cleared and size restored after profiling (affects: 55) (heat: 303)" [High,Triaged]
<chrisccoulson> Sarvatt, yeah, that frees up 500mb here too
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> i'll try that on my lucid desktop as well
<dobey> oh snap
<and471> mvo, thanks for the merge, I shall try to speak to mmcg069 about the padding
<mvo> and471: cool, thanks!
<and471> mvo, about the other branch, I think you can merge the login dialog stuff, but not the stuff I have been doing wiht the review dialog, that is not ready by a long shot
<mvo> ok and471
<and471> mvo, if there are issues with the merge, speak with me tomorrow and I shall sort them out
<and471> mvo, see ya
<mvo> and471: ok :)
 * kenvandine waves... gotta run out to meet my daughter's new teacher
<kenvandine> bbiab
<fta> gnome-utils claims to be a transitional package, yet it cannot be removed as ubuntu-desktop depends on it
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-07-16
<rCX> Hey guys do you think this bug should be reopened because of the last 2 comments?
<rCX> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsoup2.4/+bug/372647
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 372647 in libsoup2.4 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Clock and Weather applet don't show any weather info (affects: 8) (dups: 2) (heat: 60)" [Low,Fix committed]
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Hey pitti.
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> jcastro: what do you mean "not working"? It has no menu, so I guess that's why appmenu doesn't display anything
<didrocks> fta: hey, will you put this switch on (http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/plXWkjG-jvs/chrome-dev-channel-adds-gnome-keyring.html) ?
<RAOF> didrocks, fta: Oooh, cool.  Yes please :)
<and471> morning all
<didrocks> RAOF: especially the --detect seems safe for all environment
<didrocks> hey and471
<didrocks> RAOF: how are you? when do you live to Prague?
<RAOF> “Live to Prague”.  I like it :)
<RAOF> I'm flying out tomorrow morning.
<RAOF> I get into Prague at the same time as Luke, and 5 minutes after Robert.
<and471> didrocks, hi
<and471> RAOF, when is the sprint?
<RAOF> Next week / never (if you're a stickler for the “Platform Rally” rebranding ;))
<didrocks> leave*
<didrocks> grrr, this is the morning and I'm already tired it seems :)
<TheMuso> heh
<RAOF> didrocks: Don't worry, there's a week of relaxing work coming :)
<didrocks> RAOF, TheMuso, robert_ancell: have a safe trip
<TheMuso> Thanks.
 * TheMuso has the vast majority of things packed.
<didrocks> RAOF: did someone lied to you? :)
<RAOF> didrocks: That it's going to be relaxing, or that there's going to be work? :P
 * RAOF will start packing after work.
<didrocks> RAOF: on the relax part ;)
<RAOF> :)
 * didrocks upgrades his netbook to maverick now that RMLL is finished
<fta> didrocks, RAOF: those are runtime switches. See /etc/chromium-browser/default
<didrocks> fta: right, but this file is shipped by chromium package, right?
<and471> kiwinote, hi
<kiwinote> morning and471
<and471> kiwinote, you know where mvo is?
<kiwinote> and471, no I don't sorry
<and471> np
<and471> mornin mpt
<mpt> hi and471
<mpt> and471, the gap between the right edge of the review and Summary fields and the right edge of the dialog should be exactly the same as between the right edge of the "Publish" button and the right edge of the dialog.
<and471> mpt, hehe cool
<and471> mpt, okay sorted that out
<and471> mpt, do you have any idea whether this login and review stuff is going to be in for maverick?
<mpt> and471, mvo and I know that it's important for selling stuff, especially, for people to see what other people think of it. It's mainly a matter of getting the server-side stuff sorted out.
<and471> mpt, cool thanks
<vish> mpt: heya , its friday!!!!!!! :)
<vish> SC descriptions, docs mail.. needs reply ;)
<rickspencer3> good morning everyone
<seb128> hey rickspencer3!
<seb128> rickspencer3, how are you?
<and471> rickspencer3, mornin
<RAOF> Guten morgen, rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> I'm ok
<rickspencer3> said goodbye to my family this morning, so, a bit lonely
<rickspencer3> will be better when I see some good friends on Sunday!
 * rickspencer3 wipes tear from eye
<rickspencer3> seb128, how are you doing? ready for the sprint?
<seb128> I'm fine, sort of ready
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> I didn't start packing or anything but otherwise I'm ready ;-)
<seb128> rickspencer3, will be great to see you on sunday ;-)
<seb128> you and everybody else
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks
<rickspencer3> didrocks, je voudrais une beer si vous plais
<rickspencer3> ?
<rickspencer3> ^ at all comprehensible?
<seb128> rickspencer3, you used an english word but I guess most people understand this one ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i understand the bit about beer ;)
<rickspencer3> maybe chrisccoulson has "beer" set to auto-alert in his irc client
 * micahg thinks he said "I would like a beer please", but it's 3AM here :)
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, that's quite a good idea actually ;)
<chrisccoulson> i wouldn't want to miss out ;)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - micahg said you wanted to talk about bug 531719
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 531719 in xulrunner-1.9.2 (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 6 other projects) "Eclipse crashes using content assist with libcairo2 1.8.10 (affects: 21) (dups: 4) (heat: 127)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531719
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I followed up in the bug
<chrisccoulson> ah, i've not read the follow up yet ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I wondered why we don't have xulrunner-1.9.2 conflict/replaces 1.9.1, to clean up the old version
<pitti> adding the conflict to eclipse seems wrong to me in two different dimenstions
<chrisccoulson> pitti - there's no need to. there's no real reason for the 2 versions to conflict (they can co-exist quite happily), and we shouldn't force removal of the old one during the upgrade, as some users might hang on to other xul191 applications we dropped from the archive
<chrisccoulson> i think users should keep the choice of whether to remove the obsolete packages
<pitti> but then users would keep piling up old xulrunner packages
<chrisccoulson> and eclipse should be fixed properly to not use xul191, like we've just had to do for the hardy -> karmic backporting
<pitti> I actually wonder why we version them at all
<chrisccoulson> pitti - in future, we may want to not version them
<pitti> chrisccoulson: fix eclipse> ok, but then adding a conflicts: there would also be wrong
<chrisccoulson> but we have to version them for now so that we can have multiple versions installed (ie, when we introduce new versions as a security update, we don't want to have to port the whole archive)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i have another question for you actually
<chrisccoulson> if we blacklist an application in apport, does it just stop it from catching crash reports? (ie, can users still submit bugs manually with ubuntu-bug and the apport hook?)
<chrisccoulson> we want to blacklist firefox now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are you talking about the crash reporter?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah
<chrisccoulson> i just want to make sure we can disable apport crash reports for firefox
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, that only affects crashes
<chrisccoulson> pitti - awesome, thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: you're talking about /etc/apport/blacklist.d/, right?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, that's what i was referring to
<pitti> chrisccoulson: (because there's another way to avoid reports which also affects bugs)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - ah, ok. thanks. we're going to try enabling the firefox crash reporter in the next upload, so our crash reports go directly to mozilla
<pitti> makes sense indeed
<chrisccoulson> are any launchpad guys going to be at the sprint next week?
<RAOF> I'm pretty sure jml at least will be there.
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, hmm, they are sprinting right now
<RAOF> In fact, isn't the launchpad epic being held there right now?
<rickspencer3> oh, yeah, jml should be there for buy something stuff I think
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, ah, never mind ;)
<chrisccoulson> i can discuss things with them another time
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson I've been following bryyce's status, sounds hot there
<pitti> I demand a new company requirement that team managers buy ice cream for their team every day when it's > 30 degrees
<chrisccoulson> is it > 30 degrees then?
<chrisccoulson> that would be awesome!
<pitti> wasn't yesterday, but had been two weeks long
<chrisccoulson> (the ice cream would be, the heat not so awesome)
<pitti> and it's going to be again today, I guess
<fta> seb128, hi, /wrt my chromium issue from yesterday, downgrading cairo helped. so it's most probably gtk mis-using the cairo api or something like that
<seb128> fta, rather chromium mis-using the cairo api no?
<fta> seb128, hm, upstream doesn't seem to think chromium is at fault
<seb128> I doubt GTK guys will change anything without a small testcase showing it's a gtk issue
<fta> yep, agreed
<seb128> knowing that gtk and cairo teams work together
<seb128> and gtk guys tracks cairo changes
<tydeas> I am having some issues witht the mysql service
<tydeas> I can not start it up/
<seb128> I would not be surprised if the bug was rather in chromium
<seb128> tydeas, hi, wrong channel, try #ubuntu
<kiwinote> mpt, fyi I've just filled in that evaluation
<mpt> kiwinote, so have I
<kiwinote> mpt, great, thanks
<and471> mpt, I you are interested http://videobin.org/+1hv/1qy.html (the review button will need to be fixed, it is too big)
<mpt> and471, hmmmmmm
<mpt> Can you think of a better placement for that error message?
<and471> mpt, not really I was just following the spec, but I think it is the best place, as all status messages are situated down there
<and471> mpt, btw just noticed that should have an error icon next to it
<mpt> and471, the difference is, the only error message that appears there is one that will prevent you from submitting the dialog.
<mpt> and471, do we know whether it's the e-mail address or the password that's wrong? Or do we know only that it's either?
<and471> mpt, I think having them all there is good as it is unintrusive, otherwise you have a dialog on top of a dialog on top of window
<mpt> That's another option, but far from the only option
<and471> mpt, we don't know yet, but I want to get it implemented
<mpt> and471, how about just changing the primary text: "The e-mail address or password you entered was not correct. Try again."
<and471> mpt, I've fixed it so now that error message has an icon
<and471> mpt, sure, I will do a screenshot of that, though I fear it wil make the dialog too wide
<mpt> and471, either way, the dialog shouldn't get wider during its lifetime.
<mpt> (Or change width at all, ever, really.)
<and471> mpt, yes
<and471> mpt, http://imagebin.org/105537
<mpt> and471, I meant the primary text at the top, not any text in the corner :-)
<and471> mpt, ah sorry, in addition to the primary text, or in place of?
<mpt> As in, "To rate and review software, you need an Ubuntu Single Sign-On account." becomes "Your Ubuntu Single Sign-On account details were not correct. Try again."
<mpt> sorry I wasn't clear
<and471> mpt, no it was my fault, looking back you said primary text :)
<and471> mpt, another option would be to have it below the email field, as the problem stems form there, and also the email field will be focused after the error
<mpt> and471, that would make sense if we knew whether it was the e-mail address field or the password field that was the problem. But we don't.
<and471> mpt, I am sure that we can implement that though, it is a simple case of checking for it in the backend
<and471> mpt, i think we receive an authentication error if the username/password is wrong
<and471> mpt, an just a general http error if we failed to contact the server
<mpt> sure
<mpt> That's why I asked if we know whether the problem is with the e-mail address, or the problem is with the password.
<mpt> If we don't know which it is, the error message shouldn't suggest that we do.
<mpt> Even its placement.
<and471> mpt, http://imagebin.org/105539
<and471> mpt, ah I see what you mean, individually which is the problem
<and471> mpt, no I don't think we will be able to know that
<mpt> and471, nice work
<and471> mpt, tell you what instead of me making these assumptions, let me play around with the backend to see what information we can gather
<mpt> ok
<and471> mpt, with my limited testing, I don't think we can differenciate, however I am going to ask the ubuntu sso guys
<and471> mpt, do you know where mvo is today?
<mpt> and471, no I don't
<and471> :-(
<asac> ArneGoetje: whats the hostname of the langpack stuff again?
<pitti> asac: macquarie
 * pitti has a 'langpack' host for that in .ssh/config
<seb128> bah, some xorg libs are not installable it seems, it's breaking builds
<seb128> clutter can't be installed on the buildds
<seb128> kenvandine, could you push your ido changes? seems you forgot to do it
<and471> mpt, I have to go now, but I have told the people I am awaiting an answer from to give the answer to you
<asac> thx pitti
<mpt> thanks and471
<asac> kenvandine: its so damn slow on startup and hangs regularly in maverick ... what is it?
<kenvandine> seb128, i pushed them yesterday
<kenvandine> seb128, lp:ubuntu/ido
<kenvandine> asac, what's slow on startup?
<ogra> it
<ogra> :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> kenvandine, hum, it's trying to pull the lucid one for some reason
<seb128> sorry about the noise
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> no worries
<kenvandine> i thought bratsche just finished fixing it for armel, guess he introduced more armel failures
<seb128> kenvandine, right
<asac> kenvandine: gwibber
<asac> i removed the system couchdb
<asac> it often doesnt startup at all
<asac> now wiped all cache etc. to get it going again, but still slow and hangs regularly
<kenvandine> how slow?
<kenvandine> it got way faster right before lucid released... 1.7s on my laptop and 3s on my netbook
<kenvandine> which i still think it too slow
<kenvandine> asac, the plan is to move to sqlite for maverick
<kenvandine> but still waiting for ryan to finish that
<asac> kenvandine: slow == 30 sec
<kenvandine> yikes
<asac> thinkpad x61
<asac> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     L7700  @ 1.80GHz
<hyperair> yay sqlite gwibber.
 * hyperair can't wait to see the last of desktopcouch
<hyperair> miserable memory hogging thing.
<asac> now we have to convince others to drop couchdb and soon we can drop the whole mozjs mess from main ;)
<asac> beam.smp is bad for my CPU
<kenvandine> asac, hehe... yeah
<asac> especially in summer when heat is dominating the room anyway
<asac> seb128: could you sync orc 0.4.6 from debian/unstable ?
<asac> thx
<seb128> asac, ok
<seb128> asac, done
<asac> rock!
<seb128> asac, do you need it for something or just review the mir bug?
<asac> seb128: lol. is there a MIR?
<seb128> asac, hint hint for the mir bug
<asac> seb128: we need it because they landed great neon/arm bits after 0.4.5
<asac> seb128: yesterday i was down to almost zero MIRs ... i can process it now if you want
<seb128> asac, yes, I already promoted it, gstreamer use it instead of liboil
<seb128> asac, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/orc/+bug/600300
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600300 in orc (Ubuntu) "[MIR] orc (affects: 1) (heat: 216)" [Wishlist,New]
<asac> yeah
<asac> though i found just a few minutes ago that debian ignored soname break (same as upstream) ;)
<asac> -void orc_x86_emit_add_imm_reg (OrcCompiler *compiler, int size, int value, int reg);
<asac> +void orc_x86_emit_add_imm_reg (OrcCompiler *compiler, int size, int value, int reg, orc_bool record);
<asac> but was ok because its not used in archive atm
<asac> at least they track shlibs_ver
<asac> so i assume they did that explicitly
<asac> (in debian)
<seb128> right
<seb128> I would assume so
<seb128> slomo knows what he's doing
<asac> approved
<seb128> asac, thanks
<didrocks> pitti: I'm looking at your HookUI class in apport and don't find a way to enter a text in a label asking the user to enter free text in a textbox. Does it exist?
<pitti> didrocks: no, it doesn't right now, sorry
<didrocks> pitti: ok, I'll add an ui.information() and ask for reporting afterwards. Thanks :)
<pitti> didrocks: but don't call it information() :)
<pitti> input_line or so
<pitti> anyway, good night everyone!
<pitti> and have a nice weekend
<pitti> see you in Prague!
<didrocks> pitti: see you in Prague pitti :)
<didrocks> and enjoy your week-end
<kenvandine> see you soon pitti
 * chrisccoulson really should start packing for prague
 * kenvandine should too
 * kenvandine is going to spend my lunch mowing the lawn... ugh!  hoping it isn't too out of control when i get back from prague 
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, our lawn looks pretty dead because it hasn't rained very much for a while
<chrisccoulson> but it started raining a couple of days ago
<chrisccoulson> so i expect it will be out of control when i get back ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'd much prefer a garden covered in concrete
<chrisccoulson> less hassle ;)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson: that is what my dad always said.... "I'm going to pave the yard and paint it green"
<chrisccoulson> lol, that's a fantastic idea
<chrisccoulson> i really hate any form of gardening
<kenvandine> me too...  especially as hot as it is here
<kenvandine> speaking of heat... i'm going to take an early lunch break... bbiab
<seb128> kenvandine, how is the empathy indicator work going? I'm doing an overview of where we stand for the weekly meeting later on
<kenvandine> about 1/2 done
<kenvandine> or more probably
<seb128> ok, nice
<kenvandine> should be done before the sprint is over
<seb128> any blocker? or just need to be done
<kenvandine> i hope :)
<kenvandine> nope
<seb128> excellent
<kenvandine> smop
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson: hey, how are you?
<kenvandine> np
<seb128> chrisccoulson: I noticed you started on some of the changes for chromium in UNE
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, i'm good thanks, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i started looking at the xulrunner packaging today
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> so you are mostly done with security updates?
<seb128> do you think you will able to catch up with your maverick work from now on?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'll give it a good try, but i might struggle to fully catch up ;)
<seb128> what is on your plates for the next week?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - not much yet. i need to discuss with people about how we're going to provide the search plugin for baidu, but that's about it really
<chrisccoulson> (and trying to catch up with blueprint work)
<chrisccoulson> we have a round of mozilla security updates on tuesday too, but the work for those is done already
<asac> unless there is a firedrill :-P
<chrisccoulson> yeah, hopefully there are no last minute rebuilds ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson: I can see you have the xulrunner changes for chromium, the user account spec and some mozilla items...do you think you will have time for everything?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: or should we try to see to get you help on the useraccount one for example
<asac> i would suggest to drop user account spec ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i probably won't have time for everything. i can make a start on the user-accounts stuff, but that might be something we could ship in a PPA for this cycle
<seb128> asac, why? ;-)
<asac> drop as in cover by someone else
<seb128> asac, you need to steal chrisccoulson away from us for some of your own tasks don't you? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<asac> because i think there is plenty of stuff in general to get all the firefox etc. stuff in shape ... so if i would plan this i would try to give chris some help ;)
<seb128> asac, don't even think about it :p
<seb128> asac, true enough, that's sort of where I was coming but I wanted to check with him if he agrees, I can understand if he wants to do a bit of something different
<seb128> chrisccoulson: we will see to dispatch load from this one at the sprint
<asac> sure. but he already works from 1000-0200 ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, no worries
<asac> so thats 100% ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - 4 hours? ;)
<asac> lol
<asac> 4 hours sleep + 4 hours excersizes like going to the gym etc.
<chrisccoulson> lol
<asac> and having a beer sometimes
<seb128> yeah, we will make sure he gets beers at the sprint
<seb128> those will be well deserved
 * seb128 hugs chrisccoulson
 * chrisccoulson hugs seb128
<asac> and with some luck chrisccoulson has to start preparing the next major upgrade in 1-2 month ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> tremolux, hello
<chrisccoulson> hopefully 3.6 will be around for a little bit longer ;)
<seb128> tremolux, how are you?
<seb128> vish, hey
<asac> chrisccoulson: they shoot for 8 month total ;)
<asac> but realistically i think we can count on 12 month ;)
<vish> o/
<tremolux> seb128: hi seb128, I'm doing well thanks, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> asac - hmmm, i'm not sure whether we are building FF4.0 with webgl support or not :/
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't look like there's a build-option, it's just checking for the glx headers
<seb128> vish, I think I read some comments from you on a bug about a murrine issue
<chrisccoulson> which we're installing (by build-depending on mesa-common-dev)
<seb128> vish, do we need to backport some git changes or update our version?
<chrisccoulson> so, i'm not sure if we need to do anything else there
<seb128> tremolux, I'm fine thanks
<vish> seb128: no need to backport for Lucid , we can just update the git version for maverick
<asac> chrisccoulson: fta said that webgl worked for him in our 3.7 builds
<asac> he just reconfirmed yesterday
<seb128> tremolux, doing weekly status updates for the meeting later on
<seb128> vish, I'm trying to remember what bug it was, what is the change doing?
<asac> chrisccoulson: but yeah. if the headers only get pulled in implicitly, we might want to make that a top level build depend
<seb128> tremolux, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-opportunistic-apps-stable-release
<seb128> tremolux, should some of those items be DONE?
<vish> seb128: also , we can wait till the maverick theme release , since that is the one requiring it
<seb128> tremolux, ie "implement UI in software center for display of new apps: TODO"
<vish> let me find the bug
<seb128> vish, do you know what it was about, that should be enough
<tremolux> seb128: yes, probably should
<seb128> tremolux, can you do that? thanks ;-)
<tremolux> seb128: it's just that without the backend in place I didn't consider it fully done, but that's kinda silly I guess
<tremolux> seb128: yep, I'll update those
<vish> seb128: bug 493762 and  Bug 527789
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 493762 in gtk2-engines-murrine (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Hide or deemphasize shortcut keys in menus (affects: 5) (heat: 38)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493762
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 527789 in light-themes (Ubuntu) (and 4 other projects) "Restore triangle disclosure widget (affects: 8) (heat: 49)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527789
<seb128> tremolux, if it's not done that's fine, I just want to have those reflecting where we stand
<seb128> vish, oh right, thanks, didn't the shortcut one got fixed before lucid?
<vish> seb128: kwwii and cimi worked on the theme and murrine so there are some nice new changes waiting for maverick :)
<seb128> vish, I've the _ displayed only when alt is active there
<vish> seb128: thats the underlines , this is the Accel labels , the "Ctrl+F" , those  stuff in the menus
<tremolux> seb128: sure, I'll review them and make updates
<seb128> vish, oh ok
<seb128> vish, thanks
<seb128> tremolux, thanks
<vish> np
<seb128> vish, I guess I will sort details with kwwii during the sprint next week
<tremolux> seb128: sure!
<vish> yeah
<fta> asac, chrisccoulson: we have mesa-common-dev in build-deps so that configure auto-enables webgl. it's been there since last year
<asac> kthx
<fagan> mpt: I have the changes I did to the software software sources in a branch but the patch is still not right at the backend but all the ui changes are done. Ill probably have a patch monday.
<mpt> fagan, excellent! I was just wondering how you were going
<fagan> ive been busy over the past few days so I havent looked at it properly
<fagan> its a weird weird program
<fagan> But I can deal
<seb128> Riddell, could you update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus for the kubuntu weekly update?
<chrisccoulson> asac - i think you asked me to remind you about an e-mail yesterday ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: is the commit already merged to 4.0 ?
<chrisccoulson> asac - not yet, i will do that now
<asac> cool
<seb128> chrisccoulson: what is the status for the firefox sru for the search change?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: when do you think that could be ready or landing?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've got a working searchplugin here, but we need to discuss on where to ship it
<chrisccoulson> that will be happening next week though
<seb128> ok, let's sort that next week then
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i can't get firefox sync to work on FF4.0
<chrisccoulson> it fails to initialize NSS :/
<chrisccoulson> that sucks
<and471> mpt, any news?
<chrisccoulson> wow, it has just gone very very dark here
<mpt> and471, hi, I'm just in the middle of e-mailing you
<and471> mpt, ah cool
<mpt> but since you're here I don't need to
<mpt> and471, 1. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=diff&rev2=394&rev1=393
<mpt> and471, 2. While doing that, I realized why you'd suggested that the error message about incorrect e-mail address or password should go in the corner -- because that's what I'd already written in the spec. Durrrr me.
<and471> mpt, hehe
<mpt> That's a case where my July 2010 self disagrees strongly with my February 2010 self.
<and471> :)
<and471> mpt, okay that all looks good :)
<and471> mpt, and I take it no one back to you about distinguishing between the email being incorrect or the password?
<mpt> no
<mpt> Now to tackle that broken-apt-cache thing
<bratsche> kenvandine, seb128: Did you guys say something about more armel compile problems with libido?
<seb128> bratsche, yes
<seb128> bratsche,
<seb128> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51991787/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-armel.ido_0.1.9-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> idoscalemenuitem.c: In function 'ido_scale_menu_item_constructed':
<seb128> idoscalemenuitem.c:205: error: cast increases required alignment of target type
<and471> mpt, good luck :D
<seb128>   GtkAdjustment *adj = GTK_ADJUSTMENT (gtk_adjustment_new (0.0, 0.0, 100.0, 1.0, 10.0, 0.0));
<seb128> bratsche, ^ that's the concerned line
<bratsche> Ah, okay.  I'll fix that really quick.
<bratsche> seb128: Sorry about that.
<seb128> bratsche, no worry
<kenvandine> bratsche, thx
<mpt> and471, the good news is, we don't need that "Items cannot be installed or removed until the software catalog is repaired" alert at all any more
<and471> mpt, ah good :)
<mpt> and471, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=diff&rev2=395&rev1=394
<and471> mpt, cool, when you say:
<and471> When “Installed Software” is selected and focused, the /!\ icon should be next in the keyboard navigation cycle
<and471> mpt, is that just for accessibility?
<mpt> and471, yes
<and471> mpt, ok I shall try to get that polished over the weekend :)
<mpt> awesome
 * and471 notes to self it is never a good idea to open 30 evince windows at the same time
<mdeslaur> seb128: can I please get gnome-pilot support back into evolution?
<seb128> mdeslaur, no
<seb128> or talk with didrocks to check why it has been dropped in that build
<mdeslaur> seb128: so, I can no longer sync my 1.5 year old phone? :(
<seb128> but upstream dropped the code in 2.31 anyway
<seb128> well it's dropped in the next upstream version
<mdeslaur> seb128: oh, well if that's the case, forget it...thanks
<seb128> so I don't really want to invest to fix something which is going to be dropped anyway when we update
<didrocks> mdeslaur: upstream and debian dropped it, it's not in a good state
<seb128> mdeslaur, I'm surprised anybody still use it
<seb128> I though it was buggy and not maintained for years and not working with most modern devices
<mdeslaur> seb128: worked great for me :)
<mdeslaur> seb128: up until maverick that is :(
<seb128> sorry about that
<mdeslaur> no problem
<seb128> let me know if you find a better alternative to sync your phone though ;-)
<mdeslaur> oh! the conduits can be moved to gnome-pilot itself apparently...I'll hack on that
<mdeslaur> thanks seb128, didrocks
<mpt> And finally for today
<mpt> and471, <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#software-item-screen> now shows how I'd like screenshot downloading/launching progress to look, as we discussed earlier
<mpt> though I guess that will also require custom GTK work
<mpt> I wonder if you could plonk an actual GTK progress bar on top of the thumbnail
<mpt> Ideally the GTK theme would automatically present a progress bar as a pie whenever its width ≤ its height
<and471> mpt, yeah, well I am trying to get myself acquainted with the appdetailsgtk code so hopefully I can more use in the future ;)
<and471> mpt, thanks for that, it makes everything a lot clearer :)
<vish> mpt: firefox 4 does the pie thingy
<vish> pie progress
<mpt> does it now
<mpt> where?
<and471> mpt, in the tab
<and471> mpt: http://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/17/2010/07/500x_load-progress.jpg
<mpt> ah, right
<mpt> (it's been a while since I've used Firefox heavily...)
<and471> mpt, you use chromium?
<vish> mpt: yeah , in the tabs http://imagebin.ca/popup/BFMXt6.html
<vish> heh , and471 beat me to it :D
<and471> vish, YES!!
<and471> ;0
<and471> ;)
<mpt> and471, yes
 * mpt -> home
<and471> see ya
<mpt> Have fun kids
<and471> have a good weekend everyone
<lamalex> bryce2: is it ok if I steal guickly?
 * didrocks waves goodnight, enjoy your week-end everybody and see you (for some of you on Sunday/Monday!)
<bryce2> lamalex, sure consider it yours!  just include some credit in there for me in case it gets wildly successful :-)
<lamalex> done
<lamalex> :)
<bryce2> lamalex, excellent, guid luck!
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-07-17
<cjohnston> kenvandine: let me know when you have a few minutes please.
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-07-18
<kenvandine> cjohnston, hey
<kenvandine> cjohnston, any chance the last gwibber version fixed that bug?
<kenvandine> cjohnston, i am heading out to find some dinner or something... will try to get back online later tonight and find you :)
<TheMuso> RAOF: Feeling better after a shower? :)
<TheMuso> Oh and are you on level 2, or in your room?
<RAOF> On level 2
<RAOF> Yeah, a bit better post-shower.
<TheMuso> Are there many others around?
<RAOF> Not really.
<RAOF> It's quite quiet.
<TheMuso> hrm ok. Might head down there in a bit anyway.
<RAOF> I'm with jml & poolie.
<TheMuso> what room?
<RAOF> Um.  In the foyer bit, with the cofee machines and such.
<cjohnston> kenvandine: im back.. ping me when you get some time... I think its fixed.. I'll try to pay more attention.
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-07-11
<robert_ancell> RAOF, should I have a /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1 link?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: There are two answers to this question.  The first is: Do you have ia32-libs installed?  If so, yes - that's where the link comes from.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yes, and no link
<RAOF> The second is: no; ia32-libs contains an arbitrarily out-of-date mesa snapshot that may or may not work with the rest.
<robert_ancell> I have libGL.so link, but not libGL.so.1 link
<RAOF> But you've got one in /usr/lib32/mesa, right?L\
<RAOF> If you want 32-bit mesa to work properly then the better thing to do is to enable i386 as a foreign arch and install libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 and libgl1-mesa-dri:i386, of course.
<robert_ancell> yes
<robert_ancell> I don't have /usr/lib/libGL or /usr/lib64/libGL though
<RAOF> Hm.  That's a multiarch edge-case.
<RAOF> You'll have /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so
<RAOF> I should read the OpenGL linux ABI doc again and check that we're actually providing the mandated ABI.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, again there is a /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so, but no libGL.so.1
<RAOF> Yeah, and there'll be a /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1
<RAOF> The reason we have (had) a /usr/lib/libGL.so symlink was for OpenGL ABI reasons; it's mandated that there's a libGL.so available in that path.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Is this leading towards a specific problem, or are you just browsing the filesystem and being surprised? :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, just had a binary that was looking for libGL.so.1 and failing
<robert_ancell> RAOF, do the new library paths require recompilation?
<RAOF> They should not - /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa is in the ld.conf.so search path.
<RAOF> Is this binary doing something strange, like trying to specify the full path to libGL.so.1 and dlopening it?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, don't know, how would I find out?
<RAOF> strace -e file, I guess.
<robert_ancell> strace doesn't show it loading the library paths
<RAOF> As in files from /etc/ld.so.conf.d, or it doesn't show it trying to open libGL.so.?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: ^^?  Feel like pastebinning the output if you don't want to dig through it yourself?
<robert_ancell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/641605/
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Hm.  Yeah, that actually looks right.  Nothing tells ld-linux.so to search in /usr/lib32/mesa.  I wonder how this worked in the past…
<robert_ancell> RAOF, it didn't? :)
<RAOF> That's quite possible :)
<RAOF> Ah, no.  We handled that in the GL.conf alternative.
<RAOF> So it did work.
<RAOF> I'd like to think that I can ignore this and that libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 will just work for everyone.
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Good morning!
<pitti> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> pitti: Pretty good, thanks!  Yourself?
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<pitti> RAOF: pretty nice, thanks
<pitti> hey TheMuso
<pitti> robert_ancell: hey Robert, how are you?
<robert_ancell> pitti, hello
<pitti> robert_ancell: had a nice weekend?
<robert_ancell> pitti, sure did
<pitti> robert_ancell: I'm unsure what to do with bug 806559
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 806559 in lightdm "debconf prompt about DM to use during natty->oneiric" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806559
<pitti> if /etc/X11/default-display-manager was an alternative, we could easily achieve that without much hackery
<robert_ancell> pitti, how hard would it be to make it an alternative?
<robert_ancell> I was surprised it wasn't already
<pitti> so I guess the basic question is what we expect on an upgrade from natty to oneiric or lucid to p
<robert_ancell> I think we have to switch users to lightdm without asking
<pitti> and I think it ought to switch to lightdm
<robert_ancell> we could set /etc/X11/default-display-manager on the image, and lower the priority
<pitti> robert_ancell: you'd need to change all *dm packages in the archive accordingly
<robert_ancell> yeah
<pitti> robert_ancell: there is no priority, it's a config file; not a conffile, no alternative
<robert_ancell> is there any guidelines for priority levels with debconf?
<pitti> and unless Debian agrees and wants to do that as well, I think we shouldn't keep this rather large delta forever
<pitti> robert_ancell: oh, the debconf priority, yes
<pitti> robert_ancell: yes, there is; settings which have a reasonable default -> medium; settings which don't -> high
<robert_ancell> The system can't really guess what dm you want if you have two installed...
<pitti> i. e. the mysql server password question is an excellent example of "high"
<robert_ancell> can we uninstall gdm on upgrades?
<robert_ancell> I guess that might be dangerous
<pitti> we shouldn't, I think
<pitti> robert_ancell: we can if lightdm would conflicts:/replaces: gdm
<pitti> but then you can't install them side by side any more
<pitti> there can be an update-manager quirk, of course
<robert_ancell> it seems like debconf is asking a reasonable question - you've installed two display managers, which means your playing around with low level stuff, so I better prompt you as to which one you want to run
<pitti> then you'd only get the question when you use apt-get
<pitti> but as a user I don't care much -- I don't know what gdm or lightdm is, or which one I want
<robert_ancell> from a standard upgraders point of view, gdm is obsolete, so it should be removed.  And if there's only one DM installed then debconf doesn't have to prompt you
<robert_ancell> but it will fail spectacularly if you uninstall gdm while in a session
<robert_ancell> (when you logout)
<robert_ancell> I see the tricky question...
<pitti> right
<robert_ancell> there's no debconf overrides system where we could answer the question for the user?
<pitti> you can poke stuff into the debconf db, yes
<pitti> but /var/lib/dpkg/info/lightdm.config unconditionally dh_input's the question in all cases
<pitti> robert_ancell: hm, perhaps update-manager sets something that tells /var/lib/dpkg/info/lightdm.config that this is an upgrade to oneiric?
<robert_ancell> oh, I didn't even notice that was in the packaging - I'd just copied it from another display manager
<robert_ancell> yeah, I guess we just need to make it not ask on upgrade
<robert_ancell> there must be something set...
<pitti> robert_ancell: I followed up to the bug
<pitti> let's see what mvo says when he wakes up
<pitti> but I think the "skip db_input during dist-upgrade" is both the safest and also the most policy compliant solution
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, what is the correct keyboard shortcut to the indicators?
<pitti> F10 works
<pitti> for the menus and indicators (it's just one big menu)
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, thanks
<rodrigo_> morning
<pitti> hey rodrigo_, how are you?
<rodrigo_> hi pitti, I'm fine and you, had a good weekend?
<pitti> rodrigo_: indeed I had; went back to Dresden to visit family and friends, was nice
<pitti> rodrigo_: how was your's?
<rodrigo_> fine, partying in pamplona for san fermin (festival of the running of the bulls) :)
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey
<seb128> pitti, hello, how are you?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks! how about you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> blue sky outside, coffee on my desk, ready to start the week
<rodrigo_> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<desrt> good morning pitti, seb, ridrigo
<pitti> hey desrt
<desrt> ronoc: hey.  good morning.
<rodrigo_> hi desrt
<ronoc> hey desrt
<desrt> ronoc: what distro are you running?
<ronoc> desrt, oneiric ?
 * desrt is wondering if the time is right to start targetting PPA uploads for oneric
<ronoc> ah
<ronoc> yeah it seems fine
<desrt> cheers
<ronoc> although about to update now
 * desrt debootstraps himself an oneric
<ronoc> haven't for a few days
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> hey desrt
<desrt> chrisccoulson: hey
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi desrt and seb128, how are you?
<desrt> chrisccoulson: i'm feeling inquisitive
<desrt> ah.  debootstrap --variant=buildd
<desrt> lovely.
<rodrigo_> hey pitti, about  https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/jockey/fix-787694/+merge/67355 , are you going to do a new tarball release/package with the patch?
<pitti> rodrigo_: can do, but it doesn't work ATM (see my merge comment)
<pitti> does this need to wait for a new g-c-c release?
<rodrigo_> yes, but it's already in oneiric
<pitti> hmm; /me dist-upgrades
<desrt> hm.  oneric is sufficiently hosed that debootstrap won't touch it :p
<pitti> I updated /usr/share/applications/jockey-gtk.desktop according to your patch
<pitti> desrt: bug 807974 :(
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 807974 in eglibc "debootstrap fails to install libc6 installing oneiric from natty" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807974
<rodrigo_> pitti, you need g-c-c 1:3.1.3-0ubuntu4, do you have that one?
<pitti> rodrigo_: I do
<rodrigo_> hmm
<rodrigo_> pitti, any warning from g-c-c if you run it on a terminal?
<pitti> lots for gtk_widget_size_allocate()
<pitti> nothing else
<desrt> pitti: yup.  that's the one.
<desrt> pitti: maverick will do for now :)
<pitti> rodrigo_: so it doesn't need a C stub after all, a tag in the .desktop file is enough to make it appear in control-center?
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, much simpler than my 1st attempt
<rodrigo_> pitti, I just had to patch g-c-c shell to spawn the command line if the panel instantiation fails
<pitti> rodrigo_: do I need to restart the session after the .desktop patch?
<rodrigo_> pitti, can you pastebin /usr/share/applications/jockey-gtk.desktop ?
<pitti> (I didn't do that)
<pitti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/641734/
<rodrigo_> pitti, no, the new g-c-c should just run fine
<pitti> argh, silly me
<pitti> _Name
<rodrigo_> pitti, yeah, and _Comment
 * pitti patches it properly this time
<pitti> yay
<pitti> rodrigo_: works now; sorry for the hiccup!
<rodrigo_> pitti, oh good to know then, I was starting to worry :)
<pitti> rodrigo_: that's cool! so we just need patches like these for software-properties and friends
<rodrigo_> pitti, already sent them
<rodrigo_> the u1 one is approved, just needs confirmation that it doesn't break natty, as they support that on the same source branch
<seb128> chrisccoulson, happy piloting btw ;-)
 * desrt always wonders why devscripts pulls in postfix
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, piloting
<chrisccoulson> i nearly forgot ;)
<chrisccoulson> so busy already :/
<desrt> chrisccoulson: learning to fly?
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> desrt, lol ;)
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti - i'm good thanks, how are you?
<seb128> desrt, because you need a mailer to send bugs to debian ;-)
<desrt> it makes so much sense!
<seb128> welcome to debian :p
<desrt> apt needs a --no-stupid flag
<seb128> heh, don't instult mvo this way!
<desrt> it's not his fault.  it's who made these packages :)
<desrt> (unless it was him)
<mvo> not me!
 * seb128 hugs mvo
 * mvo blames someone else
 * mvo hugs seb128
<seb128> mvo, great work on update-manager to gtk3 and gsettings
<desrt> mvo: so we were just talking about how you should add a small database of 'stupid' things to apt
<desrt> like how installing devscripts gives you a mailserver
<desrt> and then add a --no-stupid option to override the information in the packages
<desrt> and turn it on by default
<mvo> or we could fix the package …
 * mvo looks at devscripts
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> i didn't know debian worked that way :)
<mvo> hahaha
<seb128> mvo, did you just drop support for proxy in update-manager?
<mvo> its bsd-mailx actually that pulls it in
<seb128> mvo, I was looking at the update diff by curiosity and you commented the gconf code and added nothing I can see instead
<mvo> seb128: I killed the gconf code yes. in softare-center we also no longer look at the proxy, as I understand it users are supposed to set the system wide proxy these days
<mvo> there is even a bugreport, hold on a sec
<seb128> mvo, ok, it's a bit weird since you commented the code rather than dropping it and you still have the if proxy:... code
<seb128> mvo, so I was wondering if you forgot to copy back a gsettings variant of the read key
<seb128> mvo, don't bother, I was just checking there was no overlook there ;-)
<seb128> mvo, still great work, didn't get any issue with the gtk3 version
<mvo> bug #628823
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628823 in software-center "password request for proxy access everytime the install button is clicked" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628823
<mvo> seb128: \o/
<desrt> seb128: so interesting.  glib2.0 already has a build-dep on gtk-doc-tools
<mvo> seb128: I fixed two small issues today but overall it seems to be pretty good
<desrt> seb128: quite fine for me, of course... but it's a bit of a heavy dep to pull in if you're actually not using it
<mvo> desrt: you could install devscripts with --no-install-recommends or "apt-get install devscripts bsd-mailx-" (the minus will tell it to get rid of the recommends). not exactly user friendly I admit
<pitti> hey mvo, how are you?
<seb128> desrt, changelog says
<seb128>   [ Loic Minier ]
<seb128>   * Build-dep on gtk-doc-tools to prevent a spurious warning from
<seb128>     gtk-doc.make: "/bin/sh: line 11: test: !=: unary operator expected".
<desrt> mvo: i didn't know about the - syntax
<desrt> seb128: sounds like something that we should have fixed upstream
<mvo> pitti: good, thanks! how are you?
<pitti> mvo: gut, danke!
<desrt> seb128: oh wait.  you're autoreconfing.
<seb128> desrt, right
<desrt> sigh.
<mvo> desrt: you can do "apt-get install foo-" and it will actually remove it. handy in situations when you want to do complex operations on the commandline (and confusing at the same time)
<desrt> okay.  fair enough :)
<desrt> mvo: this is very very cool
<rodrigo_> mvo, do you review software-properties branches? if so, can you please have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/software-properties/fix-787694/+merge/67354 ?
<mvo> rodrigo_: sure, thanks. I have a look
<mvo> seb128: the cool thing is that the release upgrader is also gtk3 now (as a additional frontend)
<seb128> mvo, \o/
<desrt> dbus insists on talking to upstart.
<desrt> upstart, of course, is not running in a chroot
<mvo> isn't there a chroot mode for it in natty?
<AfC> mvo: [huh, I thought it was -foo and had wondered why it didn't work]
<seb128> mvo, so what do you move to gtk3 next? ;-)
<seb128> mvo, you still have update-notified, sessioninstall and gnome-codec-install on the deprecated list ;-)
<seb128> oh and apturl
<mvo> seb128: meeeeh, you are never happy, right ;)
<seb128> lol
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<seb128> mvo, I'm happy but you need to keep me happy :p
<mvo> rodrigo_: I think the nodisplay=true needs to go, but if that is gone, I guess the onlyshowin is no longer needed? or let me rephrase, why did you add the OnlyShowIn ?
<mvo> seb128: hm, I wonder if we actually need the codeinstaller anymore with the sessioninstaller. it provides a codec search feature
<seb128> mvo, I'm all for dropping code where we can ;-)
<seb128> urg https://launchpadlibrarian.net/74830045/image10.png
<seb128> jibel, do you get the issue on real hardware with unity3d?
<seb128> jibel, did you try clicking on the add button? it works there on an alpha2 usb key
<jibel> seb128, I'll try later today when I have hw available.
<seb128> jibel, ok
<seb128> jibel, btw I just commented on the session dialog bug, do you ever get that dialog by normal use?
<jibel> seb128, not by default, but when 'When power button is pressed' is set to 'Ask me' on the power config applet.
<jibel> and the user then presses the power button of course
<seb128> ok
<seb128> that's probably not new, that dialog didn't change for years
<seb128> seems rather a low priority one since it only affects a non default config in some cases on some limited hardware
<jibel> seb128, are we talking about the same bug, which bug are you referring to ?
<seb128> bug #807503
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 807503 in gnome-session "Shutdown dialog is unnecessary tall and doesn't fit on netbook's resolution" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807503
<jibel> ok
<jibel> seb128, that's a regression, in Natty the buttons are packed correctly without extra space
<seb128> oh ok, I see what you mean now
<seb128> seems like a gtk3 side effect
<seb128> the description was not clear about that, sorry I should have tried
<seb128> jibel, sorry for the noise
<jibel> seb128, no problem. I should have make it clear
<seb128> well the screenshot is clear
<seb128> I just stopped to the bug description which implied calling gnome-session from a command line
<seb128> which made me go "not something any normal user would do"
<seb128> but I forgot about the power button ;-)
<jibel> seb128, btw the default behavior of the power button changed in oneiric (bug 806855), is that intentional ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 806855 in gnome-settings-daemon "Default setting for 'Power button pressed' in Power applet set to 'Suspend'" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806855
<seb128> jibel, likely intentional for GNOME, not sure what is our position on that and who should decide
<jibel> ok
<seb128> i.e design or desktop or...
<seb128> but I think "ask" would be a better default
<pitti> I agree
<pitti> also, it still brings up the dialog for me, is that in gconf/gsettings somewhere?
<pitti> org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power button-power 'interactive'
<pitti> this one?
<seb128> yes
<pitti> ah, indeed
<pitti> no idea how it got set manually here, though
<seb128> you maybe played with the control center options?
<seb128> there is an ui for it
<pitti> maybe
<pitti> "suspend" is an exceptionally bad default IMHO
<pitti> there's the lid for that already
<pitti> mind if I set that back to "interactive"?
<seb128> pitti, please do it
 * desrt wastes another hour chasing down a gtk-doc regression
<desrt> kamstrup: can you please make it so that i never have to use gtk-doc again? :)
<desrt> (or at least so that it's not so perversely tied into the build system...)
<Sweetsha1k> pitti: libreoffice and libreoffice-l10n 1:3.3.3-1ubuntu1 from the libreoffice ppa are ready for SRU'ing IMHO.
<jibel> seb128, bug 800561 same problem with oneiric-desktop-amd64 20110705.1 on real hw booted from usb stick.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 800561 in gnome-control-center "No way to add other keymap than english on Live CD" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800561
<Sweetsha1k> pitti: SRU rationale is a bit tricky as this is not a single issue fix but a stable release update ...
<jibel> tons of english layouts and add/remove buttons are disabled
<seb128> jibel, ok, dunno then, here with an alpha2 iso on an usb stick I get the add button working and it lists all keymap as it should
<seb128> jibel, and i've only 2 layouts, french and english but I think that's because the key is a persistant one and I boot with french before
<jibel> oh, let me try on another system.
<seb128> jibel, did you try to click on the add button? it's not very clear it's active but it works here
<jibel> seb128, I did try hard to click on it, and it does nothing.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I will try to write a new stick just to check
<seb128> using i386 there is that makes a difference
<pitti> Sweetsha1k: does that need this other package fix which is required as a build dep? (I forgot which)
<jibel> seb128, I tried on US hardware, I'm now trying on a french laptop, just in case.
<Sweetsha1k> pitti: the GNU make fix? no.
<pitti> Sweetsha1k: no, there was something else
 * pitti digs up IRC logs
<pitti> 2011-07-05 10:43:43     Sweetshark      As I feared the 3.3.3-4ubuntu1 build now breaks because of the jh_depen
<pitti> ds bug. I slept a night over it and it seems on first sight like none of the fixes introduced with debian revis
<pitti> ions 2,3,4 are critical for us, so we might just SRU 1ubuntu1 for now. Reverting part of the changes again to g
<pitti> et rid of the dep seems errorprone to me.
<Sweetsha1k> ah, that one
<pitti> Sweetsha1k: is that https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-nattytest2/+sourcepub/1789243/+listing-archive-extra ?
<Sweetsha1k> no, we dont have that. I stuck to 3.3.3-1 and did not update to the 3.3.3-4 debian revision because of that.
<jibel> seb128, no luck, same problem.
<Laney> have you put tomboy back into the seeds yet?
<Sweetsha1k> pitti: so it should not be a problem.
<pitti> Sweetsha1k: ah, ok
<Sweetsha1k> pitti: no, this one https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/1797197/+listing-archive-extra
<Sweetsha1k> (in the libreoffice team PPA, not in my personal 'and it will kill your kitten'-ppa
<pitti> Sweetsha1k: so bug 709778 is the only bug ref, we'll use that for SRU verification?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709778 in df-libreoffice "Libreoffice base form design doesn't show toolbars, can't show them" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709778
<Sweetsha1k> pitti: well, making base halfway usable is a valid reason I guess.
<pitti> yes
<pitti> Sweetsha1k: ok, thanks! will sponsor after lunch
<Sweetsha1k> pitti: shall I still write the SRU rationale rara? Or is that obviuous enough?
<kamstrup> desrt: ooohhh, I'd like that :-)
<kamstrup> desrt: check out lp:giraffe if you haven't already :-)
<desrt> kamstrup: i have.  that's why i mention it. :)
<kamstrup> desrt: it's a start, it just needs GIR
<kamstrup> desrt: ah, nice :-)
<desrt> i've spent too much time in my life trying to debug weird regressions introduced by "fixes" to gtk-doc
<kamstrup> desrt: it bears the mark of some rushed work, but I think with some dedication one could make it pretty sweet without too much work
<desrt> i'd be quite happy to see it ripped out of the glib build system entirely
<kamstrup> desrt: uhhh... i've been there too
<desrt> the nice thing about gtk-doc is devhelp integration and the fact that the finished product is quite good
<kamstrup> indeed
<desrt> i guess you have this too
<kamstrup> I took a quick look at devhelp integration for giraffe, and it doesn't look to hard, but as everything else it's just another item on the todo :-)
<seb128> Laney, you will have to fight pitti on this one, ENOCDSPACE
<seb128> Laney, joke aside I meant to bring it at the meeting tomorrow
<desrt> current gtk-doc introduces a build dependency on glib for any packages using gtk-doc
<desrt> sounds quite reasonable until you remember that glib itself uses gtk-doc :(
<seb128> Laney, but we still have CD issues so we will need to get those solve one way or another and I'm not sure pitti will let things to the CD until we sort those
<seb128> jibel, hum ok
<seb128> jibel, ok, I can confirm the bug on a kvm boot now, the "add" button doesn't work because the number of layouts in the list is already over the number of layout you should be able to configure
<seb128> jibel, if you delete all the other ones you can add something
<seb128> jibel, the issue also doesn't happen when you select "try ubuntu" on the text mode menu
<jibel> seb128, that explain why it's enabled again after resetting to defaults
<seb128> which is how I was trying
<seb128> just figure that your "try ubuntu" is the 2 icons thing when you let it start
<seb128> which leads to the issue
<jibel> seb128, I selected 'try ubuntu'
<seb128> jibel, well I do as well but in the text menu
<seb128> i.e pressing a key before it boots
<seb128> selecting a language
<seb128> and doing try ubuntu
<seb128> but I can confirm the issue now by using the graphical try ubuntu
<seb128> seems like somewhat an ubiquity issue but I will check that after lunch, food is ready
<jibel> bon appétit
<seb128> 'ci
<seb128> jibel, bon app également ;-)
<jibel> merci
<Laney> we'll win the space from the mono 2.0 packages soon enough
<Laney> hopefully we can then swap those for tomboy, given that the work you asked for is now done
<pitti> Laney: hm, I thought that the new tomboy dropped all those old libs?
<seb128> pitti, it did
<seb128> pitti, well, define old libs
<pitti> ah, need to apt-get update on the current daily
<pitti> it hasn't built since a2
<seb128> pitti, it dropped all the libgnome, libgnomeui, etc
<pitti> oh, indeed! nice job
<pitti> now it just pulls in tomboy itself, and appindicator/gmime-cil
<pitti> 567 kB
<seb128> "nice", they did a copy of the bindings in source ;-) but yeah, better than nothing
<pitti> ah, so it still actually uses the old glade etc. bits?
<seb128> glade dunno but gconf yes
<seb128> some libgnomeui bits as well iirc
<seb128> well that will do for now, not their fault if the mono bindings are always years late
<chrisccoulson> seb128, is there a reason that we unconditionally remove /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/gschemas.compiled during the postrm script for glib?
<chrisccoulson> (it temporarily removes it during upgrades)
<pitti> Sweetsha1k: can you please build a source with "natty-proposed" target and put it on chinstrap?
<pitti> seb128: anyway, I guess we can put it back now?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no, seems buggy, it will lead to application errors during the time it's not there
<seb128> pitti, would be nice yes, we should discuss putting pitivi back as well
<seb128> pitti, though pitivi was an actual decision to drop it, but upstream put a lot of work into it since and cleaned the glade use etc
 * pitti would rather keep that out
<seb128> pitti, so I told them we would re-discuss that discussion
<pitti> but well, that sounds like a good topic for tomorrow
<seb128> discussion -> decision
<seb128> right
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah. i'm upgrading my machine atm, and i have lots of updates. i haven't been able to run any application using gsettings for the last 50 minutes now, as glib was one of the first packages to get unpacked
<chrisccoulson> (but it hasn't been configured again yet)
<chrisccoulson> so we should probably add a check to not remove that on upgrade :)
<seb128> that could explain some of the "exit on missing gsetting schemas" bugs we receive
<seb128> good catch
<seb128> we were wondering how those could happen but that seems an easy enough scenario
<seb128> we should probably not clean it on upgrade cases
<pitti> Sweetsha1k: you don't need to upload the orig.tar.gz, btw, I can wget that from the PPA
<seb128> pitti, do you want me to merge gnome-disk-utility on debian?
<pitti> seb128: hm, we have a delta?
<desrt> seb128: did didrocks take vacation for rmll?
<pitti> ah, indicators
<seb128> desrt, conf leaves I guess
<desrt> thanks
<seb128> yw
<seb128> why?
<pitti> seb128: if you want to, please go ahead; otherwise I'm happy to put it on my list
<desrt> wanted to get him to do some work for me :)
<seb128> if the question is "is he supposed to be offline", the answer is "yes"
<seb128> he said he would read email though
 * desrt needs an upload
<seb128> pitti, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/3.0.0-1ubuntu2
<desrt> i fixed the ssh key problems, but the PGP problems remain
<seb128> pitti, oh, and lpi; so yes we have a diff
<seb128> pitti, will do it, thanks
<desrt> and those are quite a lot more difficult to fix
<seb128> desrt, what pgp problems?
<desrt> no key -> can't upload to ppa
<seb128> oh right
<pitti> does anyone have some experience with ibus? we need to merge it with Debian for gtk3 support
<pitti> reboot, brb
<seb128> desrt, drop him an email, he said he connection will not be great at the conf but he will read emails and do work when he's online
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, that's a likely cause for those bugs
<desrt> seb128: i'll just wait for ted
<seb128> pitti, not a lot, maybe dpm?
<desrt> he'll be along soon enough
<Laney> pitti: by mono 2.0 I mean CLR 2.0 as in the libmono...2.0 packages
<chrisccoulson> i'll send a bug to debian in a bit
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<Laney> the 2.10 transition is to switch from CLR 2.0 to CLR 4.0
<Sweetsha1k> pitti: k, will do.
<pitti> seb128: I'll take a stab at it then
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<dpm> hi seb128, pitti. Unfortunately I don't have much experience with ibus other than having used it a bit. freeflying, perhaps?
<seb128> pitti, well it's only one revision since we merged so you can probably take that diff and use it on our version
<seb128> hey dpm, ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, how is the goa packaging going?
<pitti> seb128: well, it entails porting the appindicator bits to pygi
<seb128> pitti, oh, right
<pitti> well, let's see how far I get
<rodrigo_> seb128, a bit stopped since Thu or so, will be back to it later, now that you reminded me :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, no hurry, let me know if you need review
<seb128> pitti, ok, check with ted if you think dx should do it or if you need help on it
<pitti> seb128: ah, as a first step this only enables the GTK 3 IM, but not actually port the applet to gtk3
<pitti> so the actual merge should indeed be easy
<seb128> pitti, so basically it adds a gir to it?
<pitti> seb128: no, build a GTK IM extension for GTK3
<seb128> ok
<pitti> right now, only gtk2 programs have an ibus input method
<pitti> I'll check out the indicator afterwards
<rodrigo_> lunch time, bbl
<Sweetsha1k>   /win 4
<kiwinote> hi! does anyone happen to know anything about bug 804397 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 804397 in xdg-utils "xdg-open depends on gnome-open, but it's not on the CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804397
<seb128> kiwinote, what about it?
<chrisccoulson> i thought it used gvfs-open
<seb128> it should
<kiwinote> seb128: mostly along the lines of is there an equivalent of gnome-open in gnome3 somewhere, or is it something which will stop working
<seb128> gvfs-open
<chrisccoulson> it falls back to gnome-open if gvfs-open is not installed
<kiwinote> gvfs-open also seems not to be installed by default
<seb128> we should probably install gvfs-bin by default
<chrisccoulson> yeah, makes sense
<seb128> xdg-utils should Recommends it
<seb128> will fix that
<kiwinote> thanks!
<seb128> yw
<seb128> thank you for pointed the bug
<seb128> ed->ing
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i get bug 807282 in bzr too. i wonder if it's actually a zeitgeist bug instead
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 807282 in software-center "software-center crashed with AttributeError in __getattr__(): 'Symbol' object has no attribute 'MODIFY_EVENT'" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807282
<seif> chrisccoulson, is it and we are working on it
<seif> its actually a critical bug
<chrisccoulson> seif, awesome, thanks!
<ronoc> rodrigo_, hey, just noticed user accounts isn't working from control center, any idea when that lands ?
<seb128> it's working there
<ronoc> seb128, I get 'please make sure accounts service is installed and enabled@
<ronoc> "
<seb128> do you have accountsservice installed?
<ronoc> seb128, nope, considering i'm on a fresh oneiric install I just thought it should be already pulled in as a dependency for control centre
<seb128> when did you install?
<seb128> it's a recommends, it should be installed by default
<ronoc> seb128, a few weeks ago. not to worry, installed now
<seb128> it was probably before accountsservice was promoted then
<seb128> that has been fixed since ;-)
<ronoc> grandio
<pitti> good night everyone!
<mpt> tremolux, do you know why USC doesn't use the .deb "Installed-Size:" field when displaying its "when installed" size?
<stgraber> mpt: Installed-Size only gives you how much space the specific .deb will use. What you usually want is how much space the .deb + all the dependencies that aren't installed yet will take.
<mpt> stgraber, sure, so in <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#Software_item_screen> I said "“{X} to download, {Y} when installed”, where X is the download size including not-yet-installed dependencies, and Y is the installed size including not-yet-installed dependencies". But I don't see any mention of "Installed-Size" in the USC source code. :-)
<stgraber> I guess you'll indeed need to wait for tremolux to show up :) What I use in WebLive to guess the install size is required_space from python-apt but I can't find any reference to that in the current USC code either :)
<mpt> I found the code (softwarecenter/db/pkginfo_impl/aptcache.py)
<stgraber> indeed, get_total_size_on_install seems to iterate through all the packages + their dependencies and adds up .installed_size and .size (donwload size)
<stgraber> returning both download size and install size
<mpt> so, that's not quite right then
<mpt> if it should be counting only those dependencies that aren't already installed
<mpt> (or queued for installation)
<mpt> oh, no, it's right: "if not pkg_downloaded(pkg) and not pkg.package.installed:"
<danyR> kenvandine: hi, I'm trying to give gwibber trunk a go, but it's currently throwing me a compiling error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/642031/
<tremolux> mpt: hey, are you seeing something broken with it?
<kenvandine> danyR, you need libdee from my ppa
<kenvandine> ppa:ken-vandine/gwibber
<danyR> kenvandine: grabbing it, thanks :)
<mpt> tremolux, I'm not sure. For example, when I have xfonts-utils installed, USC says "Total size: 528 kB on disk" but apt-cache says "Installed-Size: 516"
<kenvandine> danyR, np
<mpt> tremolux, maybe it's one in kilobytes and the other in kibibytes or something :-)
<tremolux> mpt: heh
<mpt> And I'm having trouble finding a package that both (a) isn't installed and (b) doesn't have any dependencies
<mpt> tremolux, I'm just responding to bug 792010
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 792010 in software-center "Software-center not documented" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792010
<tremolux> mpt: ahh
<danyR> kenvandine: .../gwibber/libgwibber/.libs/libgwibber.so: undefined reference to `dee_filter_free' ?
<kenvandine> danyR, grumble... delete your checkout of trunk and branch again
<kenvandine> something isn't getting cleaned right, and i haven't figured out what
<kenvandine> only happens when you build against the wrong libdee
<RoAkSoAx> hi guys
<RoAkSoAx> I have just upgraded to the latest updates in oneiric
<RoAkSoAx> and have lost usage of keyboard/mouse
<RoAkSoAx> Unity is by default, however, I was wondering how can I tell lightdm to login using unity2d or even the regular desktop
<RoAkSoAx> so that I can test if it is compiz related or not
<micahg> RoAkSoAx: you don't have a selector at the bottom like in gdm after you click a user?
<RoAkSoAx> micahg: no keyboard/mouse oworking as specified above
<RoAkSoAx> so I cant select anything
<micahg> ah, sorry, missed the other comments :)
<RoAkSoAx> I have to ssh in, changed lightdm.conf and set autologin but need to figure out how to change from unity to gnome or something
<RoAkSoAx> to see if it is compiz or not
<micahg> RoAkSoAx: check out /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<mterry> kenvandine, your indicator-power MIR lacks punch!
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> there isn't much to it :)
<kenvandine> danyR, any luck?
<danyR> kenvandine:  working now. loving it, can't wait for the final outcome. I wasn't actuallly aware that one could make modern and good looking apps in gtk ;)
<danyR> gotta run now, thanks for the help :)
<kenvandine> danyR,  hehe
<kenvandine> have you noticed the animation between changing streams?
 * kenvandine loves that
<kenvandine> damn, missed him :)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, how do i get indicator-power to load?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, system indicators should autoload
<seb128> chrisccoulson, restart the unity-panel-service?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i restarted unity-panel-service, and it didn't appear to load
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, how are you? is you daughter better?
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, those evo merge requests, do you want to get reviews still?
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: First sacrifice a goat to the god of indicators then prey to the god of power,  tweak the idol on the top shelf 2.5 dregrees anitclockwise and then power up your machine with your fingers crossed ;)
<cyphermox> seb128: ah, yes
<cyphermox> those are evo, I can't upload that myself anyway :)
<seb128> cyphermox, you have upload rights so you should be able to just upload
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, hang on
<chrisccoulson> unity-panel-service is crashing continuously ;)
<seb128> cyphermox, you have been added to ubuntu-desktop during the rally
<cyphermox> seb128: ah, I checked and I could have sworn I saw evo in core, not desktop
<seb128> should not
<cyphermox> at least e-d-s is
<seb128> it should not
<cyphermox> alright, I'll ask cjwatson or someone to fix this then
<seb128> thanks
<cyphermox> cjwatson: ^^ could you please update the ubuntu-desktop package set to include evolution-data-server, it seems to be missing (but goes with evolution in being maintained by the desktop team)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, indicator-application is crashing unity-panel-service (i probably haven't restarted it since i upgraded earlier) :/
<cyphermox> seb128: rodrigo_: any news about gnome-online-accounts?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, restart the service?
<micahg> cyphermox: e-d-s is in core because indicator-datetime (and maybe others) in core need it
<seb128> jibel, still there? do you know a bug to duplicate bug #808890 from?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 808890 in gdm "when X starts up neither keyboard nor touchpad is working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808890
<seb128> indicators should be in desktop as well
<chrisccoulson> seb128, no dice. it still crashes immediately with this trace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/642057/
<seb128> "Ubuntu Desktop Q&A" starting in #ubuntu-classroom
<seb128> if somebody from desktop wants to join me ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah... she's better
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll be back in like 10m
<seb128> kenvandine, great
<seb128> chrisccoulson, kenvandine: want to join #ubuntu-classroom? ;-)
<seb128> desktop q&a for udw, I might dispatch a few desktop question :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i have to disappear for 10 minutes or so to bath my daughter :(
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that's ok, just join the channel so I can point names :p
<seb128> just to say we have a few desktopers around
<cyphermox> seb128: I'm in the room too
<kenvandine> seb128, sorry... i ran to make a sandwich, was starved :)
<jibel> seb128, bug 807306
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 807306 in udev "[oneiric] Keyboard & mouse not working in X" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807306
<kenvandine> well crap, not bug 807306 is affecting my laptop
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 807306 in udev "[oneiric] Keyboard & mouse not working in X" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807306
<kenvandine> really inconvenient considering i have no usb keyboard for it :(
<seb128> do you confirm the run dir permission thing?
<seb128> it might be worth checking with pitti tomorrow
<kenvandine> i do get that
<kenvandine> but that isn't new
 * kenvandine needs to go find another keyboard
<kenvandine> brb
<kenvandine> grrr... now it is falling back to unity-2d
<kenvandine> surely that can't be related
<Sarvatt> kenvandine: does adding udevadm trigger --subsystem-match=input --action=change to /etc/rc.local work around it?
<kenvandine> Sarvatt,  i can try
<kenvandine> Sarvatt, nope
<kenvandine> Sarvatt, and i don't see anything in the latest update to make it fallback to software rendering :/
<kenvandine> and even with plugging in a usb keyboard and mouse, the built-in keyboard and pointer on the laptop still don't work
<seb128> did you upgrade anything before the issue started?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> looking at the list now
<seb128> what?
<seb128> ok
<Sarvatt> wasnt there a bug in early oneiric where people had to manually delete /run to get keyboard/mouse to work?
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/642124/
<kenvandine> i wasn't that far out of date, last upgrade was saturday
<kenvandine> there was a kernel update
<kenvandine> but i tried booting the older kernel, same thing
<kenvandine> unless rebuilding the initrd caused problems
<mdeslaur> I'm hitting the issue with a oneiric vm that I created before lunch that I now dist-upgrade. I am trying to reproduce it with my pre-lunch VM by dist-upgrading it again...
<kenvandine> i had hit this on a physical desktop box last week
<kenvandine> but my laptop was fine
<kenvandine> weird that my laptop suddently got hit with it :/
<cjwatson> cyphermox: done (but in future mail is better)
<cyphermox> cjwatson: ah, thanks
<cyphermox> and mail to?
<cjwatson> cjwatson@u.c
<cyphermox> cjwatson: ok thanks, just wanted to make sure
<Daviey> bah. not having fun with oneiric this week.
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how is your piloting going? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, slow ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm trying to get other stuff done too ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I can see you try to sneak away!
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, so I've a few for you
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/bugs/607357 (lucid SRU)
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 607357 in gnome-control-center "cannot cope with incorrect current password under LDAP backend" [Low,Triaged]
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/bugs/744929 (natty sru)
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 744929 in gnome-keyring "After auto-login, prompted to unlock keyring multiple times" [Medium,Fix released]
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/oneiric/gnome-settings-daemon/keyboard-layout-switch-scrolling/+merge/66656
<seb128>  
<seb128> chrisccoulson, if you do those I will be quiet about you not doing you sponsoring hours :p
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<seb128> there are also a few other desktopish ones, gpm, gvfs on the list
<chrisccoulson> i was going to ask about the g-s-d one. are we getting a proper keyboard indicator this cycle, or sticking with that patch?
<kenvandine> Daviey, how so?
<seb128> it's worth checking with ted but it might be worth getting the patch in
<seb128> should be pretty trivial
<kenvandine> Daviey, me either atm, damn keyboard/mouse bug :/
<Sarvatt> kenvandine: tried sudo mv /run{,.bak} by any chance? i'm seeing lots of bugs where just having /run exist breaks udev and we dont have the initramfs-tools/sysvinit to support /run yet but base-files is creating it..
<kenvandine> Sarvatt, i can try that too
<seb128> cyphermox, great, your uploads worked ;-)
<cyphermox> yup, just waiting for the build to finish to upload evolution
<cyphermox> then at least indicator-datetime will need just a rebuild
<seb128> kenvandine, tedg: is that known that the indicator-messages doesn't indicate running applications on oneiric?
<kenvandine> Sarvatt, oh interesting, that did work!
<kenvandine> Sarvatt, and i get unity-3d again too
<seb128> cyphermox, no need to wait, if you updated the build-depends it will depwait and start when those are available
<kenvandine> seb128, i think that might be a theme thing
<cyphermox> right, there's that
<seb128> cyphermox, it will be better because chances are the first archive admin to be around to NEW e-d-s after the build with be pitti early tomorrow
<kenvandine> tedg, do you know?
<seb128> cyphermox, by which time you might be off
<cyphermox> seb128: ok
<cyphermox> yes, I usually would be off, that ends up being ~1am my time
<kenvandine> Sarvatt, i'll comment on that bug
<Sarvatt> kenvandine: i just refreshed it and looks like bryce already pointed it out
<kenvandine> ah
<seb128> cyphermox, so better to have evo queue so it built when pitti or some other archive admin new eds
<kenvandine> ok :)
<cyphermox> seb128: yes, doing it now
<tedg> kenvandine, seb128, I think it's part of the GTK3 port, messed up the custom drawing.
<seb128> kenvandine, somebody said that the indicators are working fine in the sound indicator
<tedg> kenvandine, seb128, I haven't looked into it yet.
<seb128> indicators being >
<seb128> which dismissed the theme thesis
<kenvandine> seb128, indeed, you are right
<kenvandine> tedg, but libindicate-gtk didn't provide that...
<seb128> btw bug #807614 as well
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 807614 in appmenu-gtk "Aplications do not use appmenu when launched through messaging indicator" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807614
<tedg> kenvandine, No, it's in the libmessages.so
<seb128> you get the issue as well when running a command with unity
<tedg> kenvandine, It's a custom menu item.
<cyphermox> gah, having some issues uploading the evolution tarball atm
<seb128> scp the diff.gz dsc changes to the dc and ssh there to wget the tarball and upload ;-)
<seb128> that's what I do usually for non trivial tarballs
<seb128> kenvandine, btw you should probably file a mir for clutter-gst so we are ready when something want to use it
<cyphermox> seb128: yeah, just curious why it doesn't work, that's annoying because it should ;)
<micahg> seb128: so, did you decide to demote cheese?
<seb128> micahg, I want to mention it to the desktop meeting tomorrow
<seb128> micahg, but basically I want it demoted now and whatever needs libcheese will need to mir the build-depends properly
<seb128> so at least we can get the new version to build and people to take action on filing the mirs if they need it
<micahg> k
<seb128> micahg, btw do you have any opinion on webkit (webkitgtk) stable against instable serie?
<seb128> there is a 1.5 serie but I'm not sure if 1.6 will be there for oneiric nor if it's a good idea to track unstable webkit versions
<micahg> seb128: I'd prefer to stay on stable series, makes security support easier (which should start very soon :)))
<seb128> is that the sort of lib where we want to be as uptodate as possible or rather to be on a stable serie,
<seb128> ?
<seif> hey guys
<seb128> so they do security updates on stable series? I was not sure if that was a firefox like story, i.e them caring only about current versions and the number of fixes etc being hard to backport
<seb128> hi seif
<micahg> seb128: yes, but they seem to have abandoned the 1.2.x series, I need to have some conversations with Debian and upstream about that
<micahg> 1.4.x is API, but not ABI compatible with 1.2.x
<seb128> ok
<micahg> seb128: is there something that needs 1.5.x yet?
<micahg> AFAIK, we only jumped to 1.3.x because stuff like yelp needed it
<seb128> micahg, something yes, something we really care about no
<seb128> epiphany 3.1 does
<cyphermox> seb128: care to share which machine you usually scp files to?
<micahg> :(
<seb128> but I don't care much about it, staying on the stable serie is fine
<seb128> it's not like users cares about browsers out of chrome(ium) and firefox
<seb128> cyphermox, chinstrap.c.c
<micahg> well, I wonder if they're planning on releasing 1.6 with GNOME 3.2
<cyphermox> dah, I should have known
<seb128> micahg, dunno but they missed 1.4 for GNOME3, we shipped natty with a 1.3 version
<seb128> so I don't have lot of confidence in their schedule
<micahg> yeah, I have to see what type of diff there is between 1.3.13 and 1.4.2, see if anything breaks
<seb128> tedg, kenvandine, mterry: could one of you review bug #804754
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 804754 in indicator-datetime "[Oneiric] unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_date_time_unref()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804754
<seb128> it has a patch
<Laney> any idea when clutter will be installable again?
<seb128> Laney, why is it not?
<seb128> i.e what is the error?
<Laney> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libclutter-1.0-dev : Depends: libjson-glib-dev (>= 0.12) but it is not going to be installed
<mterry> seb128, on it
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<Laney> aptitude says
<seb128> Laney, oh, seems it's due to the json gir rename
<Laney> The following packages have unmet dependencies: gir1.2-json-1.0: Conflicts: gir1.2-json-glib-1.0 but 0.13.4-1 is to be installed.
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> well, I was about to go but if nobody has fixed it by tomorrow morning I will have a look
<seb128> I wanted to merge from debian anyway they added multiarch support to it
<Laney> merge clutter?
<seb128> yes
<Laney> ok great
<seb128> ok, off to bed
<Laney> night
<seb128> cyphermox, once e-d-s is in new you can try nudging on #ubuntu-devel to get it newed with binaries in main so evo can build
<cyphermox> ok
<seb128> otherwise I guess pitti will be first up tomorrow and with some luck will read the backlog highlights ;-)
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> bye everybody
<cyphermox> ciao seb128, thanks a bunch
<Laney> np, want it to progress the mono transition :-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, and don't forget your sponsoring :p
<chrisccoulson> doing some now ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, \o/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the ones I suggested? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah :)
<seb128> great!
<seb128> ok, really off, bye
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: around? I'm debugging something with robert_ancell, might be X related.
<jasoncwarner_> I blamed LightDM, as usual ;)
<cyphermox> hey jasoncwarner_
<jasoncwarner_> hey cyphermox !
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, next step is to switch to gdm and see if that makes a difference
<jasoncwarner_> when I stop lightdm, start gdm, I lose both mouse and keyboard
<Sarvatt> jasoncwarner_: everyone's getting that after the latest udev update, sudo mv /run{,.bak} to fix it in the short term
<jasoncwarner_> Sarvatt: ah! thanks....it was udev?
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/807306 if you want to follow it, yeah it's udev but only triggered by a recent update to base-files which created the /run directory
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 807306 in udev "[oneiric] Keyboard & mouse not working in X" [High,Confirmed]
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, heya
<Sarvatt> bryceh: all my machines hit it now, I just didn't go through the magic routine of updating base-files and then updating/reconfiguring udev since there hadn't been a udev update in a month :)
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, yeah that's bug #807306 everyone's running into
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 807306 in udev "[oneiric] Keyboard & mouse not working in X" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807306
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, apparently base-files got upgraded before it should have been
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: :) testing Sarvatt's fix now...thanks, though!
<bryceh> Sarvatt, that's the workaround not really a true fix
<bryceh> er, jasoncwarner_
<Sarvatt> not a fix, just a workaround until it's really fixed. I'm not sure how to fix it in udev
<Sarvatt> reading my mind :P
<jasoncwarner_> Sarvatt bryceh ...I'm now, thank you...
<bryceh> well, the merge I proposed would at least prevent other upgraders from hitting it
<bryceh> wouldn't fix it for people who have already encountered it though
<bryceh> er, s/merge I proposed/merge proposal I mentioned/ *sigh*
<Sarvatt> bryceh: that merge just fixes it so an upgrade is possible, they'll still hit the no mouse/keyboard bug after because udev will reconfigure after base-files installs :(
<bryceh> Sarvatt, hrm
<jasoncwarner_> so, robert_ancell, how did lightdm break udev? I don't understand?
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: kidding...kidding
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, you troll
 * jasoncwarner_ blames everythign on lightdm
 * cyphermox thanks $DEITY for backlog
<cyphermox> Sarvatt: thanks for the workaround
<cyphermox> turns out on at least one of my systems i could pull the keyboard and mouse to have them work again after replugging, but that doesn't fly so well with laptops :D
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, slangasek would be the guy to talk to about this I think, since it's a foundations bug.  It would be nice to have some sort of short term fix.
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, I've spoken with slangasek already but you might want to also touch base manager-to-manager
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: ok...will do..thanks
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: steve is working with debian on longterm fix...he mentioned you and rsalvati as working on shorterm fix?
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, didn't pan out
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, that's what Sarvatt and I were just discussing above ^^
<jasoncwarner_> would you mind touching base with him again to see about another shorterm? I'll tell him you are coming...
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, ok just did
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: awesome, thanks!
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-07-12
<TheMuso> /cf/c
<kenvandine> good morning pitti
<RAOF> Good moririririning.
<pitti> Good morning
 * bryceh waves
<pitti> TheMuso: do you know whether powerpc still uses /dev/hda, i. e. the old IDE drivers?
<TheMuso> pitti: On ubuntu, probably, but our kernel config needs to be fixed to not use those any more...
<TheMuso> Actually, I am sure we do.
<pitti> -KERNEL!="sr[0-9]*|xvd*", GOTO="cdrom_end"
<pitti> +KERNEL!="sr[0-9]*|hd[a-z]|xvd*", GOTO="cdrom_end"
<TheMuso> pitti: Don't worry about it, I hope to fix that kernel side.
<pitti> I wonder whether we can drop that for good
<pitti> but I don't have a powerpc system to check
<pitti> TheMuso: ok, so mind if I drop this? if cdrom still works after that, then all is well
<TheMuso> pitti: Just drop it. I don't care as much about powerpc these days, if I get to fixing the kernel config then it works, otherwise it won't work/
<pitti> right
<pitti> thanks
<TheMuso> np
<cdbs> tremolux: hi
<tremolux> cdbs: hey!
<cdbs> tremolux: Sorry again, seems like the delay just got longer, I'm going to Medina. A week + 2-3 days would be okay?
<cdbs> for the work, I mean
<tremolux> cdbs: of course, no worries
<tremolux> cdbs: if you need any help, etc., just let me know
<Tommeh> Argh, gnome-ppa's fiddled with all my fonts
<AfC> Tommeh: Yeah, I noticed that too. Really annoying. I don't know where Canterell went; not that I'm that upset about it, I just went back to DejaVu Sans like I was used to. Still...
<Tommeh> AfC: is there a method to do that for the 'theme', or do I need to adjust it in every app?
<RAOF> Tommeh: gnome-tweak-tool exposes that knob.
<Tommeh> Magic, thank you
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<chrisccoulson> it's quiet in here, where is everyone? ;)
<RAOF> Raging at sbuild, probably.
<Tommeh> Oh well. I didn't have to fiddle with gnome-tweak-tool in the end - ran apt-get dist-upgrade and restarted gdm.
<Tommeh> Back to how it was last night.
<chrisccoulson> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: Raging at sbuild! :)
<RAOF> Other than that, pretty good.
<chrisccoulson> heh
<RAOF> I need to start doing a bit more exercise again, though.
<RAOF> But it's cold!  a
<RAOF> And wet!  And windy!
<chrisccoulson> it's not too cold here, but it is grey and miserable outside
<chrisccoulson> as usual ;)
<RAOF> I understand that Englishmen actually combust should the sun's rays touch their skin unfiltered by a layer of cloud.
<chrisccoulson> lol
 * pitti looks at the bright blue sky and sun and shakes head
<RAOF> I'm confused.  Why can't sbuild create it's lockfile?
<RAOF> Oh.  Because I can't read properly.e
<rodrigo_> morning
<seb128> hey
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> quite well, thanks! even better now that keyboard/mouse work again :)
 * pitti throws new initramfs-tools archivewards, works fine now
<pitti> seb128: how are you?
<seb128> nice that this one got debugged ;-)
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<rodrigo_> hi seb128, pitti
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<seb128> but I should try to go back to normal hours, I have shifted to late nights and late morning recently!
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<pitti> seb128: bug 807306, in case someone asks -- it comes up quite often on the MLs and on IRC
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 807306 in udev "[oneiric] Keyboard & mouse not working in X - incomplete migration to /run" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807306
<rodrigo_> seb128, yeah, me too, because of the heat? :)
<pitti> seb128: heh, indeed - I already have half my day done :)
<seb128> pitti, oh, meeting reminder
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes, not easy to sleep early in summer so I tend to hang around later and sleep in the morning
<rodrigo_> yeah, same here
<pitti> works either way, yeah
<pitti> I have the cool and fresh air in the morning, but trouble getting to sleep at 10 pm (still too warm)
<cassidy> seb128, so, we are about to merge another branch making use of libcheese for camera detection. Is a hard dep really an issue for you?
<seb128> cassidy, yes
<seb128> cassidy, until someone moves camerabin to good or its own source it's a no go
<pitti> well, I guess we could stay at the current version until that happens?
<cassidy> ok, let me ask to our gst people about that
<seb128> pitti, right, we will do either that or patch it out
<seb128> cassidy, having cheese depending on mx is annoying as well
<seb128> but that's less of a blocker, just annoying as a depends
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, pitti
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<Sweetshark> Hi all!
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
<chrisccoulson> seb128, good thanks, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm fine thanks
<seb128> hey Sweetshark
<Sweetshark> pitti: ups, forgot that: the files are on chinstrap
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, nice; thanks!
<cassidy> seb128, seems camerabin will never go to good, camerabin2 will at some point and cheese is going to move to it
<seb128> cassidy, ok, well I guess we will wait for that then
<seb128> cassidy, do you know if that's likely to be this cycle?
<cassidy> seb128, cheese using camerabin2 propably; the move to good, not sure
<seb128> hum
<seb128> cassidy, well in any case if you add the depends to empathy you will make distributors job hard until those issues are sorted, which might take a while
<cassidy> seb128, I think most distros already ship Cheese by default actually
<seb128> debian and ubuntu don't at least
<seb128> but I'm surprised fedora ships with non good codecs by default
<pitti> Sweetshark: uploaded
<seb128> is cheese working without camerabin?
<cassidy> they do ship cheese but I don't know the details
<pitti> seb128: I thought Fedora has the very same large patch to -good to move some codecs to it for empathy?
<seb128> pitti, right, I'm wondering if they move camerabin as well
<seb128> we didn't so far since empathy was not needing it
<pitti> http://www.fedora.org/ - WTF?
<seb128> pitti, it's fedoraproject ;-)
<pitti> yes, I know, but above is still a "WTF" :)
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> see why you should not use fedora :p
<seb128> see what they do !
<seb128> ;-)
<vish> pitti: can i quote you on that? ;)
<alex3f> mvo, hi!
<alex3f> two mails from me are in queue, one with  backend-refactor changes, second with vuntz meeting
<alex3f> please look at them :)
<mvo> alex3f: indeed, sorry for the delay, I check it out now
<alex3f> mvo, no problem, I know you have a busy schedule
<alex3f> I'm sorry to push it
<chrisccoulson>  pitti - lol @ www.fedora.org ;)
<chrisccoulson> definitely a "WTF"
<mvo> alex3f: no worries, pushing it is fine
<pitti> seb128: would you be able to run the meeting today?
<seb128> pitti, yes
<pitti> seb128: I have an UDW talk this evening, and need to do some errands before that
<seb128> hum ok
<pitti> seb128: appreciated, thanks!
<seb128> pitti, I wanted to discuss demoting cheese, pitivi on the CD, demoting gnome-themes
<pitti> seb128: preping the wiki page now, and sending reminder
<seb128> but I guess we can discuss that off meeting
<pitti> seb128: if you want my opinion: +1 for demoting cheese (if possible with empathy0), I'd prefer to not ship pitivi, but don't have a hard objection; demoting gnome-themes> no opinion
<mvo> lol^2 @ fedora.org
<cassidy> demoting?
<seb128> pitti, cheese is not building because it depends on mx, clutter, clutter-gst, clutter-gesture
<pitti> yeah, I remember
<seb128> so demoting will allow it to build
<seb128> then if somebody needs it back into main he,she will need to mir those and argue in favor
<seb128> clutter and clutter-gst are probably fine
<pitti> -- oneiric/main build deps on libcheese-gtk-dev:
<pitti> ubiquity
<seb128> but I'm really annoyed about the mx depends
<pitti> that's it
<seb128> then camerabin is a stopper
<pitti> yeah, we so much need yet another toolkit on the CD
<pitti> because moblin is state of the art, and maintained upstream, etc :)
<seb128> pitti, right, and it's not even used there, I've asked ev to drop the depends in the next upload
<seb128> cassidy, sorry but adding depends from empathy on mx and on universe gst plugins really sucks :-(
<seb128> cassidy, we will try to deal with it but I would not be surprised if we stay on the current version for oneiric or roll back to the previous stable serie
<cassidy> seb128, ok thanks for the info. I'll see if we can avoid a hard dep
<seb128> cassidy, thanks
<cassidy> seb128, we just copied a couple of file from cheese for now so we don't depend on it
<seb128> cassidy, excellent, thanks
<pitti> ah, f15 download done; let's check
<pitti> they do ship cheese
<pitti> they ship plugins-good and a plugins-bad-free
<seb128> pitti, which is somewhat what cassidy was suggesting
<seb128> that means they depends on code that upstream gst considers low quality code and doesn't want to include in good though, I would prefer having them using well maintained codecs only if possible
<nerd_bloke> which project should a launchpad bug be assigned against if a user should be created as a member of a certain usergroup?
<kamstrup> latest Oneiric updates gives me a hard freeze whenever X starts (on lightdm or plain ol' startx) both with 3.0.3 and 3.0.4 kernels. Is that a known issue?
<pitti> kamstrup: yes, bug 807306
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 807306 in udev "[oneiric] Keyboard & mouse not working in X - incomplete migration to /run" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807306
<pitti> kamstrup: bug description has instructions how to recover
<ogra_> sigh, so we now use that uglyness too ?
<kamstrup> pitti: that was quick, thanks a bunch :-)
 * ogra_ wonders what was wrong with /var/run 
<rodrigo_> so, is it safe to dist-upgrade now?
<seb128> it should
<pitti> rodrigo_: check that you get udev 172-0ubuntu2
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok
<seb128> pitti, I've restarted the retracers, they were down for 5 days without reason
<seb128> like lock file still there but no error in the log
<seb128> let's see if they run fine
<seb128> but I'm wondering if there is a bug like it doesn't clean the lock after reaching an empty queue and stopping
<seb128> it seems to happen frequently recently that they get a stale lock with no error in logs
<pitti> meh, that again
 * pitti off for about an hour, bbl
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<cyphermox> good morning!
<seb128> hey cyphermox, how are you?
<cyphermox> hey seb128, doing good
<cyphermox> and you?
<cyphermox> seb128: looking through the versions list, is simple-scan staying at 2.32 on purpose?
<seb128> cyphermox, no, it only got a new tarball recently and require the new unstable vala serie which is not packaged yet
<seb128> cyphermox, I'm great thanks
<cyphermox> ah, ok
<seb128> cyphermox, bluez gbrainy gedit
<seb128> gst-plugins-good
<seb128> gnome-themes
<cyphermox> ar!
<seb128> those should be easy updates that need to be done
<seb128> if you want to claim some
<cyphermox> yep
<Sweetshark>  /win 4
<cyphermox> seb128: btw, libgdata needs liboauth in main, I filed the mir a few days ago, otherwise it's pretty much ready
<seb128> cyphermox, ok
<smspillaz> mvo: do you mind if in a few days I move https://launchpad.net/compiz-plugins-unsupported to something else (eg compiz-plugins-unsupported-package ?)
<smspillaz> mvo: I'm going to need that name since I'm mirroring all of compiz on launchpad :)
<mvo> smspillaz: not at all
<cyphermox> hrmm... maybe i better start with bluez when I'm on the laptop instead of desktop.. seeing with all the changes it won't be luxury to give it a good round of testing ^.^
<seb128> btw I've added comments to the etherpad about the updates that are blocked or need special consideration
<seb128> cyphermox, others interested: ^
<cyphermox> yup, thanks :)
<seb128> pitti, btw another things I wanted to raise at the meeting, what's the situation with remmina in oneiric?
<seb128> pitti, we dropped tsclient right? do we still want to bring remmina on the CD?
<cyphermox> seb128: I added my "concerns" about bluez in case someone wants to tackle it before I get back to it (probably this afternoon)
<seb128> cyphermox, ok, I tend to go the other way around early in the cycle, do basic testing and land ;-)
<seb128> it's easier to get things tested and bugs worked when the buggy code is in and matches milestoned bugs than to block on the upgrade to nail the issues by itself before upgrading
<seb128> uploading
<cyphermox> seb128: well, this one has quite a lot of changes due to the new kernel and what they fit into that for bluetooth. not saying we can't land it, just that there are some gotchas and bluetooth is often broken ;)
<pedro_> hello folks, anybody using evolution + calendar? is the calendar part in evo a bit 'slow' for you?
<cyphermox> pedro_: yes, it doesn't crash but now it's slow
<pedro_> like if you try to switch months on the calendar widget, left part at the bottom it takes like 10 seconds
<cyphermox> pedro_:  you did update today too right?
<seb128> pedro_, hola!
<seb128> pedro_, yeah, it's really slow there was well (but I didn't update yet today)
<seb128> (ie still 3.1.2)
<pedro_> cyphermox, yeah, the email part is a bit slow as always but the calendar is now really shocking
<cyphermox> pedro_: yeah :/
<pedro_> seb128, salut!, how are you?
<cyphermox> do you get an error about a VEVENT provider for google too?
<seb128> pedro_, I'm great, what about you?
<pedro_> seb128, doing good as well :-)
<pedro_> cyphermox, haven't seen that, will check
<cyphermox> pedro_: ok
<pedro_> cyphermox, seems to work fine no error being shown
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> did you have google calendars before or just added one?
<pedro_> tried both ways, refresh an existing one,  then delete + adding again
<cyphermox> ah, cool
<cyphermox> then I guess it might just be mine
<ogra_> kenvandine, tickle ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/642635/ ... thats what i see in .xsession-errors with the new indicator-power
<cyphermox> seb128: btw, there's still an issue in evolution's assistant, it apparently requires a patch to gtk, or is included in 3.1.9 : https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=653705
<ubot2> Gnome bug 653705 in gtk "GtkAssistant doesn't notice destroyed pages" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<cyphermox> assistant == i mean the wizard to create new accounts
<kenvandine> ogra_, that looks familiar
<kenvandine> i think we see similar errors related to NM
<ogra_> kenvandine, i see an empty indicator as well
<ogra_> no menu items, no icon
<kenvandine> ogra_, oh... interesting
<ogra_> next to the NM one
<cyphermox> that's in not unity right?
<ogra_> unity-2d
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> NM also doesn't have an icon?
<seb128> cyphermox, right, there are at least 3 patches to gtk trunk, I will probably do some backporting for those
<ogra_> NMhas an icon
<cyphermox> ogra_: ok
<seb128> ogra_, do you have gnome-icon-theme-symbolic installed?
<ogra_> seb128, according to dpkg i do
<ogra_> 3.0.0-2
<seb128> ok
<seb128> dunno then
<kenvandine> ogra_, oh... unity-2d?
<ogra_> yes
<kenvandine> ah... gtk2
<ogra_> no 3d on arm atm
<kenvandine> indicator-power is only building for gtk3 right now
<ogra_> ah, k
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^
<kenvandine> seb128, do you know when unity-2d will use the gtk3 indicators?
<seb128> soon
<seb128> I wouldn't bother to build indicator-power for gtk2
<seb128> agateau, ^ do you know when unity-2d gtk3 indicator loader will land?
<agateau> seb128: when my mammoth-sized branch gets into trunk
<agateau> seb128: I am busy cutting it into reviewable-sized pieces
<seb128> agateau, which means basically "wait for review"?
<agateau> seb128: yes
<seb128> agateau, ok, great
<seb128> so not worth bothering doing new gtk2 builds
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<kenvandine> cool
<seb128> kenvandine, especially that we should probably wait for gpm to move to gsd to seed indicator-power
<kenvandine> less work for me :)
<seb128> kenvandine, or does it use gpm? or only upower directly?
<kenvandine> i don't think it does
<kenvandine> i think upower directly
<seb128> ok, so no need to wait on the gpm gsd shuffling
<seb128> kenvandine, btw did you see the appmenu bug I pointed yesterday?
<kenvandine> seb128, no... sorry
<kenvandine> link?
<kenvandine> bug 807614
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 807614 in appmenu-gtk "Aplications do not use appmenu when launched through messaging indicator" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807614
<kenvandine> ?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> it does it also when using the "run a command" dash entry
<kenvandine> interesting
<kenvandine> i couldn't reproduce it with gwibber
<kenvandine> but not it occurred to me because i am using the new gwibbewr
<seb128> well it's not specific to gwibber
<kenvandine> i know
<kenvandine> just one of the ones they referenced
<kenvandine> i bet it is gtk2 vs gtk3
<kenvandine> somehow
<kenvandine> for pidgin that is provided with pidgin-libnotify
<seb128> seems not
<kenvandine> which hasn't been rebuilt in ages
<seb128> well evolution has the issue when started from the indicator
<seb128> not from the application lens
<kenvandine> oh... indeed
<kenvandine> wtf
<seb128> it's not only the indicator-messages
<seb128> the sound one does the same
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> or the "run a command" from unity
<seb128> I'm wondering if that could be a glib thing
<seb128> like on the g_spawn api which leads to unset the environment or something
<seb128> weird that it works when running from the launcher or lens but not from the dash run a command on the indicator
<seb128> or
<kenvandine> if that was the case it would do it for everything
<seb128> is there anything it doesn't do it for?
<kenvandine> empathy
<kenvandine> oh!
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> it does do it for everything
<kenvandine> empathy is started via telepathy-indicator
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> using alt-f2 empathy does it
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> so it must be unsetting that
<kenvandine> i'll look into that
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> brb session restart
<seb128> system load is to 1 with nothing using cpu in top, I hate when it does that
<Sweetshark> oh, great I get a ld segfaulting.
<pedro_> who is working on the X Intel driver? bug 753994 needs to be look , its affecting the hw cert team
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 753994 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[arrandale] Display is slanted when using 1360x768 resolution" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/753994
<seb128> pedro_, #ubuntu-x
<seb128> cyphermox, the strict depends on e-d-s-common are annoying, it should probably be changed to >=, what do you think?
<seb128> just got gnome-panel, gnome-applets, indicator-datetime removed because libedataserverui-3.0-0 depends on a strict e-d-s-common version
<seb128> so the lib had to be uninstalled
<cyphermox> yeah
<pitti> does anyone know whether there's an elegant way of creating unity launchers for URLs, which should be opened in the default browser?
<cyphermox> something like >= 3.1
<pitti> I could create .desktop files with "Exec=sensible-browser http://foo", but is there something easier?
<pitti> cyphermox: would (>= ${source:Upstream-Version}) help?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - what about "gvfs-open http://foo" on the Exec line?
<pitti> or still too strict?
<seb128> pitti, you can try to right click on the desktop, create launcher
<chrisccoulson> doesn't sensible-browser rely on alternatives?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: xdg-open perhaps
<seb128> you should rather use xdg-open
<cyphermox> pitti: thanks.
<pitti> yeah, that seems to make sense indeed
<seb128> pitti, be careful, xdg-open relies on gvfs-open but doesn't say so, it's broken on the CD right now
<pitti> seb128: but doesn't it use the correct thing on e. g. kubuntu, xubuntu as well?
<seb128> it does
<seb128> pitti, that was just a warning about bug #804397
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 804397 in xdg-utils "xdg-open depends on gnome-open, but it's not on the CD" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804397
<seb128> pitti, xdg-open does test for the running environment and try to use the most adapted command for the desktop you use
<seb128> pitti, did you see my question about remmina before btw?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no beer for you at next UDS :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, whats up? ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you didn't do sponsoring for the things I pointed! ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, i started, and then got tired. i'm doing some more now though
<seb128> great ;-)
<chrisccoulson> (and my g-c-c upload to lucid got rejected) :(
<seb128> oh, why?
<seb128> like archive rejected? or sru reviewer rejected?
<chrisccoulson> it seems that the packageset doesn't apply to lucid
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> need sponsoring?
<seb128> I guess it's not worth bothering cjwatson to get lucid sets fixed
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i'll just copy the package somewhere
<chrisccoulson> oh, my internet is going really slow whilst i've got 4 parallel uploads on the go ;)
<seb128> some days I hate linux
<seb128> load is back to 1 and cpu fan is noisy while nothing is showing up in top or iotop
<chrisccoulson> seb128, ok, i've put them on https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i was going to credit the guy with the upload, but he hasn't got a public e-mail address on launchpad, so i've just put his name in the changelog
<cyphermox> seb128: it's probably small processes coming up and dieing before top has a chance to show them?
<seb128> well, I usually use names anyway
<seb128> cyphermox, no, I've been doing ps ax > log and diffing the lists, nothing is changing pid or showing up there
<cyphermox> ah
<seb128> doing that a bunch of times
<cyphermox> as long as load doesn't go up to 60 to 300 ;)
<cyphermox> s/to/or/
<seb128> lol
<cyphermox> I've already seen a load of 300 on a mail server, it's scary ;)
<seb128> the load is not really noticable in normal use, but the fan noise is annoying
<kenvandine> seb128, both indicator-messages and indicator-sound are using g_app_info_launch
<seb128> kenvandine, do you want me to pick up on from there and see if that does it with a small testcase?
<kenvandine> and i confirmed that the env is missing the menuproxy when started from the indicator
<kenvandine> however... the new gwibber does use the appmenu!
<kenvandine> but nothing else seems too
<kenvandine> and... telepathy-indicator launches empathy the same way, and it works
<kenvandine> something is fishy
<seb128> weird indeed
<seb128> would be worth downgrading glib and see if that fixes it
<kenvandine> the code is basically identical
<kenvandine> seb128, but launching gwibber from the messaging menu does use appmenu...
<seb128> do you call it directly?
<seb128> or is that spawned by dbus or a service or something
<kenvandine> should be directly
<kenvandine> let me confirm
<kenvandine> yeah, nevermind... that starts gwibber-service which uses spawns the client
<kenvandine> ok... so it is consistent :)
<kenvandine> seb128, can you try downgrading glib?
<seb128> kenvandine, yes
<pedro_> cyphermox, evolution is sending a blank body instead of text here. are you getting the same?
 * pedro_ filing a bug
<cyphermox> I'll check
<cyphermox> pedro_: nah, looks good here. I got the email with everything in gmail from my work account... Body text, text sig and gpg sig attached...
<cyphermox> pedro_: can you try to send me an email to my @ubuntu address, I'll see if there's something we can make out of this?
<pedro_> cyphermox, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/75059020/test.mbox <- that's what i'm seeing here
<pedro_> i've opened bug 809379
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 809379 in evolution "Evolution is sending a blank body email" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809379
<cyphermox> ok
<pedro_> will get a log now
<cyphermox> sending via your sendmail/postfix/etc ?
<seb128> kenvandine, hum
<seb128> $ strings /proc/$(pidof indicator-messages-service)/environ | grep UBU
<seb128> $
<seb128> $ strings /proc/$(pidof compiz)/environ | grep UBUUBUNTU_MENUPROXY=libappmenu.so
<seb128> ups, it did eat the new line
<seb128> but compiz has the environment, the indicator service doesn't
<kenvandine> very weird
<pedro_> cyphermox, i'm not using any local service to send the email just remote smtp servers (canonical and gmail)
<pitti> seb128: so, I'm still here, but need to drop off for a bit at 6, and will come back at 7 for the UDW talk
<cyphermox> pedro_: ok... I don't know what it is at this point
<seb128> pitti, ok, do you want to start the meeting or should I still do it?
<pitti> seb128: if you could, I'd appreciate
<seb128> pitti, ok, no problem
<seb128> kenvandine, bah, and the indicator transition is no fun if you want to downgrade unity
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, going for plan B
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm booting an a2 iso from an usb stick on my nb, let's see if that was an issue already there
<seb128> kenvandine, then I can downgrade or upgrade as needed
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter, pedro_: meeting reminder in 7 mins
<cyphermox> yup
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok!
<seb128> pitti, thanks, I don't have the ping alias handy ;-)
<pitti> seb128: it's a high-tech plugin :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<pitti> (copy&paste from a text file)
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> pitti, reliable :)
<pitti> well, it's piped through /pitti/brain to calculate the minutes
<kenvandine> meeting summary is sparse today :)
 * kenvandine adds partner update
<pitti> oh; /me promotes yelp-tools back into main
<pitti> it wants to go into universe, needs some rdepends
<seb128_> re
<seb128_> ok, meeting time
<pitti> yay, two seb128's!
<seb128_> hey everybody
<tremolux> howdy
<seb128_> pitti, took the eth cable for the 10v to do indicator testing on a livecd
<seb128_> (I hate that the wifi doesn't work out of the box on it)
<seb128_> (that and IRC that doesn't like eth to wifi switches)
<seb128_> so
 * pedro_ waves
<seb128_> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter, pedro_: meeting
<seb128_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-07-12
<mterry> w00t
<kenvandine> me waves
<seb128_> how is everybody?
<kenvandine> great
<seb128_> excellent!
<seb128_> let's get started
<Sweetshark>  .
<seb128_> kenvandine, partner update?
<chrisccoulson> hi!
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> DX:
<kenvandine>   * some bug fixes coming this week
<kenvandine>   * indicator-messages release which will effectly kill off indicator-me
<kenvandine> yay ! :)
<kenvandine> U1:
<kenvandine>   * still putting all the eggs in the "shim" basket, which as far as I can see is still not completely signed off on
<pitti> ^ we had some more email exchange about this subject
<kenvandine> jasoncwarner_ was recently added to the email thread
<kenvandine> pitti, yeah, josh forwarded those to me
<kenvandine> pitti, still doesn't look like everyone is onboard with it right?
<pitti> seems they keep the SRU path in mind, but are still pondering what to use the PPA for; still a bit unclear to me
<pitti> it seems the PPA shouldn't be advertised in the GUI
<pitti> but then the original intent of delivering features post-release would be moot
<kenvandine> pitti, but it still sounds to me like that is what they are trying to do
<kenvandine> at UDS their use case was u1 syncdaemon on lucid
<kenvandine> they really want a way to get the new/fast version to lucid users
<kenvandine> so the discussion just confuses me more
<seb128> seems the discussion is still ongoing there then
<kenvandine> that is all i have
<seb128> ok
<seb128> is indicator-power on its way to the default installation btw? ;-)
<seb128> questions from others about dx or u1?
<cyphermox> no, but comments
<seb128> yes?
<cyphermox> indicator-power looks nice ;)
<kenvandine> seb128, jjardon just responded in #ayatana, it does use gpm
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, well rodrigo_ said the move the gsd should keep the same dbus interface
<seb128> so in theory it should keep working
<kenvandine> great
<seb128> to check though
<seb128> ok, thanks kenvandine
<rodrigo_> no, sorry, the dbus interface name is changed
<seb128> no didrocks this week since he's away to a french conference
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, eta on when that will land?
<rodrigo_> the interface is the same, afaics, but the dbus name has changed
<seb128> rodrigo_, oh, is it? no compat layer or anything?
<seb128> hum
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, next gnome release, 3.1.4
<seb128> is that likely to break things in the archive using gpm?
<rodrigo_> yes
<seb128> which is in 2 weeks
<seb128> rodrigo_, when will you be in holidays?
<rodrigo_> I'll have a look and fix what needs to
<rodrigo_> sebend of month
<rodrigo_> seb128, end of month
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I'm wondering if we should do a gsd snapshot before the next GNOME if the gpm things landed
<seb128> but let's discuss that out of the meeting
<seb128> thanks kenvandine
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> so no didrocks
<seb128> I've no seen anything coming on the unity side
<seb128> they are supposed to roll a compiz tarball this week let's see
<seb128> tremolux, hey
<pitti> I wonder what happened to the fairly regular weekly releases from last cycle
<tremolux> seb128: heyo
<seb128> pitti, they changed to one month cycles
<seb128> dbarth's decision...
 * kenvandine really preferred the weekly releases
<pitti> fair enough
<pitti> less release management, more coding :)
<seb128> pitti, the idea is that they land feature on a monthly cycle until feature freeze then switch to bug fixing mode with regular updates
<seb128> let's see how it goes ;-)
<chr1sccoulson> we're nearly at feature freeze aren't we?
<seb128> the number of updates has been low for sure since natty
<seb128> chr1sccoulson, 1 month
<seb128> ok, moving on
<seb128> tremolux, s-c update?
<tremolux> seb128: yep, it's on the wiki
<seb128> tremolux, did the new design got signed off?
<seb128> nice to see the gtk3 work ;-)
<tremolux> seb128: I think there is still more being specified, but much of it is there in the spec now
<pitti> tremolux: do you think the gtk3 port will land for a3, or still too brittle?
<pitti> just looked at the spec, certainly very detailled
<tremolux> pitti: yes, still too early to tell
<tremolux> pitti: the gtk3 port includes a lot of the 5.0 layout, so there's a lot in play there
<pitti> ah
<tremolux> pitti: and agreed, the spec is looking great
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks tremolux
<seb128> questions about s-c?
<tremolux> welcome!
<seb128> seems not
<seb128> let's move on
<seb128> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/canonical-desktop-team-oneiric-alpha-3.html
<seb128> seems we are a bit behind and not making much progress on work items
<seb128> seems like main topic on the iteration are still default email client
<seb128> oneconf from didrocks
<seb128> gwibber
<seb128> kenvandine, btw how is the new gwibber going?
<kenvandine> still on track
<seb128> good ;-)
<kenvandine> the last thing i want before uploading to oneiric is blocked on a libdee bug
<kenvandine> that is being fixed right now :)
<seb128> when does it land in oneiric? ;-)
<seb128> oh, you already replied :p
<seb128> ok great
 * kenvandine reads minds
<seb128> don't forget to update your work items when you get work done
 * kenvandine just did
<seb128> ok, does anyone has extra topics, comment, ...?
<pitti> still want to discuss pro/demotions?
<rodrigo_> yes, just to let you know about Thrsday's bug day. pedro_ has put up a webpage -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20110714
<seb128> oh, gnome-control-center!
<seb128> rodrigo_, is that a day to find extra bugs to assign to you? ;-)
<pedro_> yes this Thursday! everybody is welcome :-)
<pitti> rodrigo_: oh, so you get to work on g-c-c for an entire day for a change!
<rodrigo_> no, it's a day to fix them in my place :-)
<rodrigo_> pitti, :)
<pedro_> is the assign bugs to rodrigo_ day
<rodrigo_> ugh
 * rodrigo_ starts thinking it was a bad idea to convince pedro_
<seb128> pitti, yes, good point
<pedro_> lol
<seb128> so some things I noticed
<seb128> - gnome-themes can probably be demoted
<seb128> (gnome-theme-selected demoted)
<seb128> those are gtk2 only themes
<seb128> does anybody has an issue with that?
<pitti> shoudl we remove the package entirelY/
<pitti> ?
<pitti> ah, no, xubuntu might still want to use it, nevermind
<seb128> pitti, right
<seb128> we should at least unseed the -selected binary I think
<seb128> otherwise
<pitti> it's the only thing holding it in main
<seb128> - we are going to demote cheese at least temporarly
<seb128> it's not building and needs mirs for clutter-gst clutter-gestures, mx
<seb128> gnome-video-effect
<pitti> seb128: g-t unseeded
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> so best to demote it and let whoever want it back deal with the work required
<seb128> there is also an issue that camerabin which it depends on is on the gst universe sets
<seb128>  
<seb128> otherwise I've noticed that we dropped tsclient but didn't get remmina promoted or in
<seb128> is anybody working on that?
<seb128> do we still want remmina on the CD?
<pitti> might be nice for the empathy integratino
<pitti> "share your desktop"
<cyphermox> ah, good point
<seb128> pitti, isn't that handled by vino and vinagre?
<pitti> ah, perhaps
<kenvandine> it is
<seb128> remmina is doing rdp
<rodrigo_> yes, it is afaik
<seb128> which seems important in some corporate situations
<pitti> if so, wouldn't miss it then
 * kenvandine doesn't see a case for and rdp client on the CD
<pitti> seb128: so is evolution-exchange *cough* *cough*
<rodrigo_> yeah, it's a too specialized app
<kenvandine> s/and/an
<seb128> ok, let's keep it off the CD then?
<pitti> +1
<rodrigo_> +1
<kenvandine> +1
<pitti> need to run, back in an hour
<seb128> ok, seems an agreement
<seb128> pitti, see you!
<rodrigo_> bye pitti
<seb128> I said to the pitivi guys we would revisit the decision to drop it from the CD
<seb128> they ported to gtkbuilder and put quite some work on it and they wanted us to revisit the choice
<seb128> we should probably do it by alpha3
<seb128> so maybe if you used it before give it a new try and make an opinion on how good it is nowadays ;-)
<seb128>  
<seb128> I think that was it from me
<seb128> other questions or comments?
<kenvandine> nope
<seb128> ok, that's a wrap then, thanks everybody
<tremolux> thanks, good day everybody
<seb128> kenvandine, so it's not glib
<kenvandine> :/
<kenvandine> wtf then
<cyphermox> brb, need to reboot my quassel server.
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, got it
<kenvandine> woot
<seb128> kenvandine, it's the dbus-x11 update from 1.4.8 to 1.4.12 which breaks it
<kenvandine> :(
<seb128> don't ask why though
<kenvandine> so dbus-launch breaks?
<seb128> kenvandine, indeed
<seb128> dbus-launch <something> has no appmenu
<seb128> which makes an easy case out of the indicator stack
<kenvandine> i would think lots of things would break though
<seb128> kenvandine, well it's not exactly broken, it does "clean the environment" in some way
<seb128> kenvandine, there is no so much depending on the environment
<kenvandine> true
<chr1sccoulson> what's broken?
<kenvandine> dbus-launch is dropping the env
<kenvandine> so apps started from the indicators don't use the appmenu
<kenvandine> etc
<chr1sccoulson> that's expected isn't it?
<kenvandine> no
<chr1sccoulson> if you launch an app with dbus-launch, it can't access your session bus
<kenvandine> if it runs in your session...
<chr1sccoulson> (it has it's own DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS value)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, seb128 narrowed it to something that changed between dbus-x11 1.4.8 and 1.4.12
<seb128> chr1sccoulson, that leads to have UBUNTU_MENUPROXY unset for the client application
<chr1sccoulson> where are we using dbus-launch?
<seb128> chr1sccoulson, well it's not only breaking dbus launch, it's breaking indicators
<seb128> chrisccoulson, like things open for the messaging menu don't use appmenu
<seb128> gio does use dbus-launch is some places though
<seb128> like get_session_address_dbus_launch() in gdbus has
<seb128>   command_line = g_strdup_printf ("dbus-launch --autolaunch=%s --binary-syntax --close-stderr", machine_id);
<seb128> well it could as well that it's a dbus change not a dbus-launch one
<seb128> ok
<seb128> wth
<seb128> kenvandine, chrisccoulson: it's due to http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-utopia/dbus.git;a=commitdiff;h=83799f5a28ca70077e6fb4b06736740ec763fd00
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i was just trying to figure out what was going on there
<seb128> note that I don't really understand what that change and why that create the issue
<seb128> but I can confirm that reverting the init script fixes it
<chrisccoulson> seb128, does it work if you move 80appmenu and 80appmenu-gtk3 to before 75dbus_dbus-launch?
<kenvandine> seb128, nice bisecting!
<pedro_> cyphermox, http://mail.gnome.org/archives/distributor-list/2011-July/msg00001.html <- that might be the issue with evo
<seb128> kenvandine, that was rather nice partiail upgrading ;-)
 * kenvandine runs out for lunch, bbiab
<seb128> kenvandine, I didn't have to play versions serie, just to upgrade a bunch of things, restart my session until it broke
<seb128> kenvandine, have fun, see you
<seb128> chr1sccoulson, trying
<seb128> chr1sccoulson, oh, and the 1 in your nick is no fun for completion :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, you can use my normal nick now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, \o/
<chrisccoulson> i've been moving between machines this afternoon, investigating a firefox bug
<chrisccoulson> oops
<chrisccoulson> sorry, i meant "firefox has no bugs"
<chrisccoulson>  ;)
<ricotz> ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I've read that tb does though!
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i think i get what that change is doing now
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi :), do you plan to upload 5.0.1 to firefox-stable?
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, no
<chrisccoulson> 5.0.1 is really a mac only release
<seb128> well I should shut up, current evo doesn't let you set up an account and you can't dismiss the account wizard either
<chrisccoulson> the windows and linux builds are identical
<seb128> so it's an useless brick on disk
<chrisccoulson> (to 5.0)
<chrisccoulson> ^^ ricotz
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, oh. really, i thought it includes some bugfixes from the 6.0 branch
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, no, it contains 2 commits to fix 2 mac-only issues
<chrisccoulson> 5.0.1 exists for windows and linux as a by-product of the build automation
<ricotz> alright, thanks ;)
<chrisccoulson> but it's not actually being offered as an upgrade for 5.0 users
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you should upgrade, what matters is the version number! ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> in that case, i should just crank the version number all the way to 11
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, is there going to be a maintainance release for 5.0 or is it cut out like 4.0
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, only for major issues
<chrisccoulson> the next planned release is 6.0
<ricotz> seb128, lol
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, ok
<chrisccoulson> (anything inbetween is unplanned, so i can't answer your question) ;)
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, do you only run the stable build btw?
<chrisccoulson> running the unstable builds helps find issues such as bug 809384, before they hit the distro :-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 809384 in firefox "Firefox Aurora PPA build fails to load XPCOM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809384
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, i am running oneiric ;) so i dont really care about stable at this machine, but there are some lucid/natty installations that i maintain
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, mhh, running 7.0a1 gives me shivers ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, you were right, moving 80appmenu to 60appmenu fixes
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i thought that would do it :)
<seb128> <smcv> seb128: that commit will result in any environment variables that are exported later in the session startup sequence not being passed through to dbus-daemon or activated processes
<seb128> confirmed by the debian maintainer who just replied to my ping
<seb128> kenvandine, have fun moving the conffiles ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> perhaps we should move the dbus one ;)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, i can probably help you with moving conffiles btw
<chrisccoulson> i've had to do it in firefox before ;)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox.natty/view/head:/debian/firefox.preinst.in
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox.natty/view/head:/debian/firefox.postinst.in
<chrisccoulson> (mv_conffile and prep_mv_conffile)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, stop living in the stone age!
<seb128> debian invented dpkg-maintscript-helper so you don't need to copy those functions ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> i like to make my life difficult ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, is that available in lucid?
<seb128> dpkg-maintscript-helper mv_conffile
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what did I say about the stone age? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i need my packaging to work in lucid too ;)
<seb128> but yeah, you have a point, I think it's newer than lucid
<seb128> but for appmenu in oneiric that should be good enough
<seb128> mterry, hey
<mterry> seb128, hi!
<seb128> mterry, how are you?
<mterry> seb128, good, what's up?
<seb128> mterry, do you have any datetime upload pending? did the contributor replied for the ca?
<seb128> mterry, bug #809411
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 809411 in indicator-datetime "datetime needs to use evolution-data-server 3.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809411
<seb128> mterry, basically it needs a rebuild with the new eds but we can as well batch other fixes if there is any pending
<mterry> seb128, no reply yet and no pending upload
<seb128> mterry, ok, so I guess we should just do a testbuild and a no change upload
<mterry> seb128, yeah
<seb128> I've to run for half an hour but will do that when I'm back in nobody beats me at it
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<kenvandine> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/gwibber-revamped-ubuntu-11-10/
<kenvandine> nice writeup on the new gwibber :)
<seb128> great
<seb128> ok, off to dinner
<seb128> kenvandine, could you check if indicator-datetime still build with the new eds and do a no change rebuild maybe if you have time?
<kenvandine> seb128, will do
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> good night everyone
<ricotz> seb128, gnome-panel need a rebuild too
<cyphermox> ricotz: yes
<ricotz> cyphermox, hello
<cyphermox> ricotz: hey
<cyphermox> ricotz: I'll do the rebuild shortly
<ricotz> cyphermox, thanks, gnome-shell would need one too
<cyphermox> yup, I'm following the nbs list
<cyphermox> I'll try to get all of those upload asap
<cyphermox> (trying to figure out why bzr sometimes won't cooperate with me)
<ricotz> cyphermox, good, thx
<mterry> seb128, heyo -- we're still carrying a patch for bug 205190, which adds "Settings" to gnome-system-monitor's desktop file.  Debian has dropped the patch, but we've kept it.  Mind if I drop it now that menus are more search oriented anyway?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 205190 in gnome-system-monitor "Appears in "System Tools"" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205190
<seb128> ricotz, hey, it was on my list but it seems I can be slacking and it's already being worked ;-)
<seb128> mterry, do you work on updating gsm? dropping it is fine, as you said categories don't matter in unity or g-s
<mterry> seb128, yeah, sync'd on debian and updating to 3.1.  just noticed we were still on 2.28!
<seb128> mterry, cf etherpas
<seb128> etherpad
<mterry> seb128, i did
<seb128> but I was pondering doing the update anyway so if you started go for it
<mterry> seb128, oh I see
<mterry> seb128, there's a notes section.  sorry
 * mterry totally missed the gnome-system-monitor entry
<seb128> mterry, no worry, but I was unsure about it, I'm dropping that line
<seb128> mterry, please go for it, I prefer to go forward that hold back
<seb128> would it be only for upstream binding maintainers being unhappy at us if we stay on the gtk2 ones
<seb128> it will also increase the need to get gparted ported which is better if we want to be sure it happens for the lts
<mterry> k
<seb128> cyphermox, still there?
<cyphermox> seb128: yes
<seb128> cyphermox, did you see pedro comment before?
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> afaik that would not be the failure he's seeing though, I backported some later patches that fixed the api changes when I did evo
<seb128> ok
<cyphermox> it was the camel_stream_reset and others
<seb128> the evo update broke the debian-devel-changes email there
<seb128> not sure if that's the same issue
<cyphermox> debian-devel-changes?
<cyphermox> if the email is missing it's body, then yeah that would be the same issue
<seb128> yes
<seb128> they only display the part after the gpg signature
<seb128> like the "accepted..."
<seb128> not the changelog summary
<cyphermox> ah, pedro_ had nothing at all
<seb128> i.e http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-changes/2011/07/msg00948.html
<seb128> that's the format of those emails
<cyphermox> right
<seb128> evo displays only the accepted.. after the gpg signature
<seb128> where 3.1.2 was working fine
<cyphermox> when you read the emails in that list?
<seb128> when what?
<seb128> the account I use for debian-devel-changes is a pop one
<cyphermox> where do you see that, when reading emails of that list?
<seb128> the rendering is broken for some I fetched earlier today and read which are stocked locally
<seb128> it's broken for new ones as well
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> that's something different but most likely related
<cyphermox> time to "downgrade"?
<seb128> I see that in the preview widget or when opening the email
<cyphermox> ok
<seb128> "downgrade"? no, it's an unstable cycle, we move forward :p
<cyphermox> :P
<cyphermox> will debug from pedro's logs and all
<cyphermox> brb
<seb128> or open a bug upstream
<seb128> or mention it on #evolution
<cyphermox> there is one upstream too
<seb128> it's only happening on debian-devel-changes for me for some reason
<seb128> i.e not a blocker
<dobey> pitti: btw, don't know if you saw my reply to you on bug #803475
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 803475 in lazr.restfulclient "Missing dependency on python-simplejson" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803475
<cyphermox> seb128: guess its some other part of camel that partly broke, I'll try applying some other commits from git
<seb128> that or just downgrade to 3.1.3
<cyphermox> well that's what I meant before ;)
<seb128> mterry, do you have commit access to GNOME?
<mterry> seb128, yes
<seb128> mterry, the gedit unity list patch got commit approved it seems but I'm not sure the contributor has commit access maybe you want to commit it?
<mterry> seb128, sure, point me
<seb128> let me check, it's in the patch header, I noticed the other day but got sidetracked
<seb128> just thinking about it because you updated it in your update ;-)
<seb128> mterry, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=653470
<ubot2> Gnome bug 653470 in general "Please add Unity Launcher quicklist to gedit desktop file" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<bigon> seb128: around?
<seb128> bigon, yes
<bigon> I just saw that you have synced tp-glib
<bigon> but a new 0.15.4-1 has just been release
<bigon> d
<bigon> this last one fix a nasty bug
<seb128> yes, I meant to sync today's upload but it's not published in debian yet
<seb128> will try again later
<bigon> k
<chrisccoulson> 06_use_application_indicator.patch in g-s-d is so depressing to look at
<seb128> chrisccoulson, like you mean it would probably be less code to write a proper system indicator?
<seb128> 16_use_synchronous_notifications.patch is annoying as well
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it's a bit of a mess
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you hinted at UDS though that you wanted to take some time to do desktop work and that you could work on a proper system indicator for that no? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, is nobody working on it?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not yet it seems
<mterry> Is update-notifier changing in any meaningful way this cycle?  I'm updating it to gtk3/gsettings/gdbus, but wanted to make sure my work wasn't in vain
<tedg> mterry, I don't think so, but I'd recommend grabbing mpt in the morning to make sure.
<mterry> k
<tedg> mterry, I think that USC was taking over a bunch of things, but I don't think that was on the list.
<mterry> it has a lot of statusicon stuff still too...
<tedg> DIE!
<tedg> :-)
<pim> Hello, i just read that the save desktop session is discontinued in 11.04. But i noticed that there is an option "Only on this workspace" when I right click on an program title bar. But this does'nt seem to mean that that program is only alowed to run in that workspace...
<pim> so i guess my question is, is 11.04 able to start an program on a specific workspace?
<bryceh> pim, no
<bryceh> pim, that option doesn't control that behavior; rather, it is the alternative to "always visible on every desktop"
<bryceh> perhaps it is not worded very well.
<pim> bryceh, aah ok i see.
<pim> ok well i have to dive in to devilspie than. thanks!
<bryceh> pim, as a workaround you can use wmctrl to cycle through desktops while starting programs up
<bryceh> at least in theory; haven't tested it myself
<bryceh> pim, something like this in your .xprofile might do it:
<bryceh> desktop_number=2
<bryceh> wmctrl -s $desktop_number
<bryceh> desktop=$(wmctrl -d | grep -e ^$desktop_number | cut -b50-)
<bryceh> gedit
<pim> ok i'll give it an try tnx
<RAOF> Bah.  Starting work at 7:30 makes the Eastern Edition crazily far away :)
<broder> bryceh: for future reference, you can also make compiz do that through the place plugin
<broder> (i.e. set it up through ccsm or something)
<bryceh> RAOF, try starting work in PST ;-)
<jasoncwarner_> evening bryceh, morning RAOF TheMuso and robert_ancell
<jasoncwarner_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-07-12
<TheMuso> Hey jasoncwarner_.
<TheMuso> And good $TIMEOFDAY to all.
<bryceh> heya
<RAOF> Oood morning.
<RAOF> Possibly even *good* morning!
<TheMuso> heh
<jasoncwarner_> :) seems like we have everyone. How about we start with [TOPIC] X update
<RAOF> The X server with backported raw-events patch to help DX do proximity effects is about to be uploaded.  Expect to notice nothing!
<bryceh> I've uploaded a new wayland package today
<RAOF> As I'm sure everyone's noticed, a partial transition to /run broke udev, which in turn broke pretty much everything to do with X.  This is now resolved (thanks, pitti!).
<bryceh> working on wayland-demos, which should be up later today
<RAOF> In tangentially-related X news, colord is approximately ready; it just needs a final going-over, a git repository on alioth, some review and a sponsor.
<RAOF> bryceh: Hm.  While we're on the subject of Wayland - do you think it'd make sense to MIR it for wayland-dev, for the purposes of less divergence from Debian in mesa?
<bryceh> RAOF, yep probably
<bryceh> RAOF, staying close to debian at this stage is a wise course
<bryceh> however note the package is libwayland-dev, not wayland-dev now
<RAOF> I think that's what's in Debian, too.
<bryceh> (the binary package that is)
<bryceh> RAOF, didn't we already get a MIR approved for wayland?
<RAOF> We did?
<RAOF> That would make it easy!
<bryceh> I'll check.  fairly sure
<RAOF> There's no MIR bug on the wayland package.
<bryceh> nope, perhaps I'm thinking of something else
<RAOF> I think we might also want to think about what to do about the new SNA Intel accel method.
<bryceh> I'm not looking forward to that
<RAOF> Right.
<bryceh> past history has always shown we get innundated with bug reports
<RAOF> I look forward to switching to it in an LTS cycle *even less*
<jasoncwarner_> :)
<bryceh> if they retain legacy compatibility options it might be ok
<RAOF> As in: not enable SNA for the LTS?
<bryceh> if they follow their historical practice of ripping out all non-sna code, that'd make it harder
<bryceh> RAOF, no I mean if we enable SNA, ensure users have a way to flip UXA back on
<RAOF> Ah, ok.  *Currently* SNA lives as an almost entirely separate DDX, so for the moment that's ok.
<bryceh> so then you're thinking we could retain the other ddx as the legacy driver for LTS?    -intel-uxa or some such?
<RAOF> That wasn't what I was thinking, but if push came to shove we probably could do that.  I was thinking that xorg.conf quirking was still a viable course.
<bryceh> ok, explain what you mean by "almost entirely separate DDX"?
<bryceh> xorg.conf quirking is ok, but since we ship with no xorg.conf by default, users are often perplexed at what to do to craft their own xorg.conf
<bryceh> but maybe we could fold something into xdiagnose to do it for them or something
<RAOF> SNA lives in the src/sna directory.  This directory contains essentially an entire DDX - it's got loadable module definitions, kms interactions, etc.  The intel_drv.so therefore contains ~2 DDXs.
<bryceh> what controls which is used?  environment variable?
<bryceh> or xorg.conf setting?
 * RAOF hunts through intel_module.c
<RAOF> Hm.  Looks like it's currently compile-time.
<bryceh> in any case, my concern is that upstream's going to rip out the non-sna ddx prematurely, so if we decide to go the sna route we should plan on keeping a copy of the non-sna ddx around through the lts at least
<bryceh> RAOF, ok so perhaps two binary packages would make the simplest packaging in this case?
<RAOF> Yeah; we could build the source twice.
<bryceh> sounds good
<jasoncwarner_> alrighty....shall we move on?
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, sure
<bryceh> oh, one other X thing
<jasoncwarner_> :)
<bryceh> now that the xdiagnose transition seems to be working, and apport hooks are functioning again, I'll be doing another xdiagnose update this week.
<lifeless> so when will intel ship a stable driver?
<bryceh> which will probably break them again, but hopefully not :-)
<bryceh> lifeless, during the year of Linux on the Desktop
<lifeless> bryceh: oh! 2001 !
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, ok done - move ahead
<jasoncwarner_> Ok...
<RAOF> lifeless: Probably about the same time as they release non-broken hardware :)
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: want to give a quick LightDM update?
<RAOF> When do mere mortals get to play with a shiny new greeter? :)
<robert_ancell> Progress on implementing the greeter from the design team is going good.  I hope to have it in Universe by the end of today for people to test, then switch it over next week if I can get the MIR / it's stable
<bryceh> RAOF, perhaps he's waiting on a stable intel driver?
<RAOF> bryceh: There's a trick to that.  Buy *exactly* the same hardware as I do, and it'll magically work for no apparent reason ;)
<robert_ancell> there are some bugs that have been accumulating, which I hope are not a sign of too many problems, but will be investigating those now the greeter has proved itself
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: awesome....is there a mir that needs approving?
<robert_ancell> not yet, but there will be once it is in universe
<jasoncwarner_> ah, ok.
<jasoncwarner_> can't wait to test the greeter....especially now that lightdm didn't break my /run anymore :P
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, robert
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: anything you wanted to report?
<jasoncwarner_> how is Qt/QML accessibility coming? Are all the patches applied and in Unity 2D?
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Only that I have yet to try the new QT a11y patches with unity 2d, due to all the breakage we have been experiencing. Hope to do that today. Ubiquity a11y work is progressing slightly slower than I'd hoped, but steadily. I hope to have something for the installer guys to review early next week.
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, TheMuso . All patches are applied to Qt, though, right? now it is a matter of hooking in/testing?
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Not sure whether more stuff is needed on QT side, I'd say there will be, but I went through with Florian as to what is still not working in 2D. The recently added patches should help the dash a11y case much more.
<TheMuso> Text field entries still need work from the QT side, which upstrea is aware of.
<jasoncwarner_> ok...thanks
<jasoncwarner_> well, great then...
<jasoncwarner_> Anything else?
<jasoncwarner_> AOB?
<TheMuso> As I said, once I get a chance to play today, I'll have a better idea.
<bryceh> thanks
<jasoncwarner_> Thanks everyone...sounds like a wrap.
<jasoncwarner_> [NED MEETING]
<jasoncwarner_> dang...not ned meeting... [END MEETING]
<TheMuso> lol
<bryceh> the Ned Meeting is tomorrow
<TheMuso> I wish it weren't so dull in Sydney today...
<TheMuso> I still need a light on in my office.
<TheMuso> Actually no, its just light enough to no longer need the light.
<RAOF> Heh.  x220 users find using the 90W power brick rather than the 65W makes their touchpad unreliable?  That's *totally awesome* :)
<lifeless> \o/
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, my light just blew this morning
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Oh that sucks, given the density of the cloud over sydney atm.
<bryceh> RAOF, heh you'll like this story:
<bryceh> our landline started having this annoying static on it
<bryceh> we called the phone company; everything was fine on their end.  Arranged for a tech to come out (big $$/hr)
<bryceh> then I unplugged one of my laptops, and the static on the phone went away
<TheMuso> Awesome!
<bryceh> turned out to be caused by an el cheapo replacement chinese knock-off power supply I'd gotten for the old laptop when the previous (Dell) one burnt out
<RAOF> Yay EMR!
<bryceh> and in addition to messing up the phone, the power supply also caused the mouse cursor to behave erratically
<bryceh> different power supply -> no erratic mouse
<bryceh> hmm
<TheMuso> Power supplies are often overlooked as the cause of various issues.
<broder> i had an issue once where a laptop was really, really slow
<TheMuso> Not enough thought is given to just how clean or dirty a power supply's input/output might be.
<broder> turned out we were using a 65W adapter instead of a 90W
<broder> and the BIOS was forcing the CPU down to its minimum speed
<TheMuso> broder: Amazing it even worked.
<RAOF> Indeed!
<broder> TheMuso: there was a BIOS warning at boot, that our testers, of course, dutifully ignored
<broder> of course, if you unplugged it and ran off of battery, the CPU spun up just fine
<TheMuso> Wonderful! lol!
<broder> since then, i've been hoarding the 65W power adapters and hiding them in my desk
<TheMuso> heh
<TheMuso> Cudos to the engineers for designing the laptop that well such that it even worked in the first place.
<bryceh> a few years back dell shipped me some laptops to test, but only sent taiwan/australia power adapters.  One I couldn't use it all; one I could use one of my own adapters just fine.
<bryceh> but the third, I could  *charge* with one of my old adapters while the laptop was off, but wouldn't run plugged in
<bryceh> so had to shut down the laptop, charge it up, unplug, then do my testing.  >o<
<TheMuso> fun
<bryceh> speaking of fun, O pbuilder, why you sad?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/642978/
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-07-13
<RAOF> bryceh: Create the /var/lock directory in your pbuilder chroot; base-files removed it, and pbuilder/sbuilder don't know to create it.
<bryceh> mm, the bug that keeps on giving
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> dobey: replied as well
<RAOF> Good morning pitti!
<pitti> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> Alright.
<RAOF> Managed to do a little running around lunchtime when it wasn't raining (when I started).  That was nice :)
<RAOF> Hows about you?
<pitti> still a bit 'oneiric', went to bed rather late
<pitti> it seems the Brits finally sent us their bad weather!
<RAOF> Hah!
<robert_ancell> pitti, can you kick unity-greeter out of the new queue?
<pitti> ooh
<pitti> robert_ancell: sure
<RAOF> Also, Would you be a dear and create a git repository for colord and shared-color-profiles on alioth in collab-maint? :{)
<robert_ancell> you can install it and play around with /usr/lib/lightdm/unity-greeter --test-mode
<robert_ancell> or be risky like me and actually use it as your greeter :)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Do you have multiple monitors?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, no, and no idea how it will behave...
<RAOF> My guess is fine — the first time :)
<pitti> RAOF: can DDs actually do that, or does it require an admin?
<RAOF> Because that's what the current greeter does :)
<RAOF> pitti: Any DD can; you've got write access there.
<pitti> "create git repo" still sounds like having to tear apart a chicken
<RAOF> I suggest re-using the chicken-tearing apparatus found in /git/pkg-cli-apps/create_repo :)
<pitti> handy
<pitti> ok, doing Robert's NEW, and then getting to that
<RAOF> Also, I'd just like to put it on record that I hate copyright, and it should go and die somewhere where I don't have to worry about it.
<pitti> duly noted
<pitti> I don't actually mind it much as long as it comes with a free license
<RAOF> Perhaps I should rephrase: I hate that *other people* don't care as much about copyright as we do, so I run into things like shared-color-profiles.
<pitti> robert_ancell: it could do with some copyright/license comment headers in the vala files
<robert_ancell> pitti, oh, can do
<pitti> robert_ancell: i. e. where did you take the "Copyright: 2011 Canonical Ltd" in debian/copyright from?
<pitti> robert_ancell: or did you write it yourself?
<robert_ancell> pitti, well, I filled it out manually :)
<pitti> robert_ancell: can you please fix Format-Specification: to http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/ ?
<robert_ancell> pitti, I have copyright headers pushed to master, do you want a new release?
<pitti> robert_ancell: that's fine; won't be the last upload in oneiric, I guess
<pitti> "New upstream release" is a bit confusing, but </nitpick>
<pitti> robert_ancell: lightdm is only a recommends, not a depends?
<robert_ancell> pitti, the library is a depends, the daemon not technically
<pitti> robert_ancell: so, with the copyright headers and fixed format-specification: I'm happy (neither requires an upload)
<robert_ancell> pitti, I've pushed copyright changes to the packaging branch, please check
<pitti> robert_ancell: I think it's "Upstream-Name:" now
<pitti> and Maintainer: -> Upstream-Contact:
<pitti> robert_ancell: and you didn't push the copyright headers yet?
<pitti> RAOF: do you mean /git/pkg-cli-apps/setup-repository ?
<robert_ancell> whoops updated copyright (dropping those fields as they're optional).  Headers are pushed to lp:unity-greeter
<pitti> ah, trunk branch
<RAOF> pitti: Yes, I do.  You won't be able to use it as-is, because pkg-cli-apps uses a rather particular setup and that script will set the repository up to publish things to #debian-cli, but the core commands in that are all you need.
<pitti> robert_ancell: thanks, looks good
<RAOF> The Yamma profiles are Copyright <some year> by those well known contributors, <copyright holders> :(
<pitti> RAOF: I created colord.git
<pitti> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=collab-maint/colord.git;a=summary doesn't exist yet, I guess it takes a while to catch up?
<RAOF> pitti: Rockin.
<RAOF> I think it does, yes.
<RAOF> Now, to get me access to that…
 * RAOF wonders if it would really be *that* much effort to get DD.
<pitti> RAOF: DM wouldn't be, anwyay
<RAOF> Hm.  That looks positively friendly.
<cdbs> Just an FYI, the new gnome-control-center depends on the "glxinfo" command to print details on the GPU in "System Settings"
<cdbs> Without the mesa-utils package containing glxinfo, it returns "Unknown"
<RAOF> Does it really spawn glxinfo and parse its output, rather than doing a simple GL call?  Ugh.  Anyway, have you filed a bug? :)
<smspillaz> bahahahhaaha
<smspillaz> wow that reminds me of
<smspillaz> ... beryl
<RAOF> Heh.  Kernel SRUs are big, and cause lots of bugmail.
<smspillaz> I'm making a mental note to note dist upgrade ever
<smspillaz> *not
<smspillaz> I was just about to upload the compiz release yesterday and then boom, my system hangs halfway through a kernel update and now its trashed
<smspillaz> (and by yesterday, I mean 4:30 am, when I was just about to go to bed :/)
<pitti> smspillaz: hm, could that still be bug 807306 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 807306 in udev "[oneiric] Keyboard & mouse not working in X - incomplete migration to /run" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807306
<smspillaz> pitti: no, it was because I'm using nouveau and did something the driver didn't like
<smspillaz> pitti: basically, nouveau gets cranky if you run out of video memory
<smspillaz> pitti: I also get 807306 too, but I have an external mouse, so its not that bad
<pitti> that should be fixed now, though
<smspillaz> (by trashed, I mean it fails to mount / even though fsck says its fine)
<RAOF> *My* laptop started correctly today :)
<smspillaz> pitti: basically, its the case of, I had to force power off the machine during a dist-upgrade
<smspillaz> that always breaks things :)
<smspillaz> RAOF: hm, are we turning on nouveau 3d by default now ?
<RAOF> smspillaz: Yes.
<smspillaz> nice
<smspillaz> is there just a whitelist or ... ?
<RAOF> It's just turned on.
<smspillaz> ah ok, I didn't know it worked in most places
<RAOF> That's part of what we're trying to discover ;)
<RAOF> But it works fine on all of *my* hardware, so ship it!
<smspillaz> :)
<lucazade> on a gts 250 with nouveau3d the system hard freeze after few mins!!
<lucazade> so it is hard to install also from livecd
<lucazade> :)
 * smspillaz dist-upgrades and hopes for the best
<smspillaz> from my chroot
<smspillaz> wohooo! I have X back again!
<smspillaz> isn't it amazing that you can leave your system in complete ruins and somehow recover from that?
<RAOF> lucazade: See, that's the sort of feedback we're after.  Well, not exactly, but it's important to know!
<lucazade> RAOF: I have this issue from a couple of Ubuntu releases when using experimental-dri
<RAOF> Is there a bug on launchpad about this?
<lucazade> yes, let me search
<RAOF> 'Cause that's where we'll be looking when it comes time to keep 3D enabled or disable it.
<smspillaz> RAOF: maybe it would be good to have a whitelist
<RAOF> smspillaz: That would be another option.
<smspillaz> yeah
<smspillaz> I know that the 8600GT does pretty well under average circumstances
<smspillaz> I just do insane things to my gpu
<lucazade> RAOF: bug 696427 ... gts250 1gb, it is quite recent as card
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 696427 in mesa "Unity visual glitches and freeze (libgl1-dri-mesa-experimental)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696427
<RAOF> lucazade: Ta.
<smspillaz> RAOF: I was going to ask you actually, is there a sane way to enable pcsnv at the moment ?
<RAOF> smspillaz: Looking to do some CUDA?
<RAOF> (No)
<smspillaz> mmm, power management actualy
<RAOF> Ah!
<smspillaz> so that, you know, my house doesn't catch fire for a reason that isn't my inability to cook one day
<smspillaz> I had a look into it a week ago but it doesn't like there's a non-crack way of doing it
<RAOF> IIRC pscnv doesn't actually play with the rest of the 3D stuff, and the kernel module does things like not use TTM.  If you really want power management you could pull the nouveau kernel patches from the mailing list and build them? :)
<smspillaz> yeah, I suppose I could do that
<smspillaz> I have to run my own kernel most of the time anyways for wayland stuff soo ...
<RAOF> AFAIK the power management code works fine, they're just being a bit paranoid about reverse-engineering stuff that can, you know, /fry your card/
<smspillaz> eh, my  card is already frying things
<smspillaz> I'm lucky I haven't had to bake it yet though
<RAOF> Oh, you've got one of those bakeable laptops too, have you?  Lucky! :)
<smspillaz> yeah, the most notorious one
<smspillaz> the XPS M1530
<smspillaz> same laptop as sabdfl iirc
<cdbs> Hi, can someone just rebuild this build https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/0.0.1-0ubuntu1/+build/2623446 ? The build-dep is now in the archive
<cdbs> smspillaz: What's bad about that laptop?
<pitti> smspillaz: baking seems to work well for didrocks, though
<smspillaz> pitti: indeed, he's done it twice now :)
<pitti> cdbs: it's already building
 * cdbs refreshes
<cdbs> ah okay
<cdbs> robert_ancell did that probably :)
<smspillaz> cdbs: http://www.engadget.com/2008/07/10/all-nvidia-8400m-8600m-chips-faulty/
<smspillaz> the 8600M is basically an overlocked 8400M
<smspillaz> only a handful of laptops ship with it
<smspillaz> that being the 2008 MacBook Pro and Dell XPS M1530
<smspillaz> (which is basically just a 2008 MacBook Pro hardware wise)
<cdbs> smspillaz: the news is from 2008
<smspillaz> I know :)
<cdbs> smspillaz: haven't the chips been replaced since then?
<smspillaz> this laptop is from 2008
<smspillaz> well, yes
<cdbs> yeah, but still, through a product advisory or recall
<smspillaz> in most laptops you'll find a fermi or something now
<smspillaz> cdbs: nope, they never recalled it
<smspillaz> all dell did was extend the warranty for "graphics related issues" and that's only in the US too
<cdbs> Seriously, all tech companies think 99% of their target audience and consumer base lives in the US
<smspillaz> well, it's only practical to do it in the US
<smspillaz> people stateside tend to have the capacity to make the most noise
<smspillaz> if you keep them happy you'll usually keep the world happy
<rodrigo_> morning
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<RAOF> Howdie and good morning chrisccoulson.
<chrisccoulson> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> I'm an awesome force of nature.
<RAOF> Well, perhaps not.
<RAOF> But pretty good, anyway :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<RAOF> Hows about your fine self?
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> pretty well, thanks!
<pitti> wasting my time with packaging python3-cairo and then python3-gobject
<abhinav-> pitti: python3-cairo ? Does it use GI ?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, i thought the python bindings were all disappearing?
<pitti> abhinav-: no, it's a static binding; apparently cairo isn't very suitable for GI
<abhinav-> Yeah :-|
<pitti> might also be a performance issue
<pitti> py3cairo is written in cpython
<pitti> for throwing buttons around the GI overhead doesn't matter, but for vector drawing it might, but I don't know
<abhinav-> Well not having GI bindings for cairo seems a drawback, since Gtk3 removed some of the API just because cairo provides those functionalities. I think Pycairo was lagging behind the C API of cairo
<pitti> why drawback?
<pitti> it doesn't matter much if you do "import cairo" or "from gi.repository import Cairo"?
<pitti> for the "lagging behind", certainly, yes
<abhinav-> Yes, so while the current C API of cairo is ready to be augmented with Gtk3, I am not sure same can be done with the Python bindings
<abhinav-> I am referring to my experience when I was trying to play around with Gtk3 to add screenshot feature to apport
<abhinav-> Althoug it was more than a month ago
<RAOF> I wouldn't expect the GI overhead to be a huge issue for cairo; you should generally be doing a small number of calls to produce a large image.
<pitti> anyway, py3cairo is there, and GI bindings are not
<pitti> so I'm packaging these for now to unblock python3 progress
<seb128> hey
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> how are you?
<desrt> good morning, gents
 * pitti hugs seb128 and desrt
<seb128> what are the news today? ;-) I saw an unity greeter upload, did anybody try it?
<seb128> hey desrt
<pitti> seb128: pretty well, thanks! just got my py3cairo package working
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<pitti> now off to packging python3-gobject
<pitti> seb128: just built/building, needs binNEW still
<pitti> (greeter)
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, I'm fine thanks, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, good thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, great work on g-s-d, you won beers for the next UDS ;-)
<pitti> argh, LP down
<chrisccoulson> heh :-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i wanted to fix the crash in exit() too, but i'm not sure of the best way to do that yet :/
<seb128> do you understand what is wrong and ponder how to fix it? or do you need to figure what is wrong?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i know what is wrong there
<seb128> great
<chrisccoulson> 1 of the plugins links against gconf, which creats an exit handler
<chrisccoulson> but the plugins get unloaded before exit
<seb128> tell rodrigo_ so he doesn't spend time trying to debug it as well
<chrisccoulson> so it crashes ;)
<chrisccoulson> perhaps desrt has some pointers on what to do there
<seb128> he will tell you "don't use gconf" I guess ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, yes, that seems to be the cause for http://launchpad.net/bugs/788710
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 788710 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in exit()" [High,In progress]
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you fixed bug #805908 right?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 805908 in gnome-settings-daemon "multimedia keys not working" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805908
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, that ones fixed
<seb128> great
<chrisccoulson> sorry, i should have checked for existing bugs ;)
<seb128> bah, launchpad is ro
<chrisccoulson> yeah, if you turn off the keybindings plugin, g-s-d doesn't crash on exit, as that's the only one still using gconf
<seb128> that and the gsettings to gconf gateway plugin
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, that one isn't activated by default here
<seb128> hum, indeed, it's not there either
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how was g-s-d handling the gconf handler in 2.32 when it was still using gconf?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i think that it just used to exit uncleanly when it lost the connection to the x server (so it wouldn't have unloaded plugins)
<seb128> those issues on logout are annoying
<seb128> they create lot of apport noise for no real issues
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i guess that this would have broken it: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/gnome-settings-daemon/?id=c3505969ad2bb61863965e49f04000e7773f3231
<seb128> well, I will not complain especially if that means gnome-session respawn it when needed ;-)
<seb128> ups
<seb128> don't ctrl-R in xchat
<chrisccoulson> what happens?
<Laney> blank bug day mail?
<seb128> Laney, evo bug #809379
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 809379 in evolution "Evolution is sending a blank body email" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809379
<Laney> fun
<seb128> Laney, you can ctrl-u and read the source ;-)
<seb128> it's a display issue
<Laney> seb128: not sure I can, using mutt
<seb128> oh, you mean the one from pedro
<seb128> he resent it
<Laney> bad moderators then :P
<chrisccoulson> oops ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> oh indeed
<seb128> Laney, the bugsquad list got the second email, not the announce one
<seb128> chrisccoulson, tried the ctrl-R? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah ;)
<seb128> RAOF, hey, is there known xorg breakage on intel with dual screen?
<seb128> on current oneiric
<RAOF> seb128: I don't know of any; what are you seeing?
<chrisccoulson> oh, i hope my dual screen setup isn't going to break ;)
<chrisccoulson> i haven't restarted in several days
<seb128> RAOF, it's not me but ronoc is having issues since he upgraded
<seb128> ronoc, ^ could you describe how it's broken for you?
<RAOF> WFM, modulo compiz *still* being a pile of fail at hotplug.
<seb128> RAOF, like bug #808677
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 808677 in compiz "Failed to activate external monitor (dual monitor mode)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808677
<seb128> RAOF, is that a compiz issue?
<RAOF> smspillaz: While you're hear to shout at, when is compiz going to start drawing on *all* of my desktop after I plug a second monitor in?
<seb128> or bug #808685
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 808685 in compiz "Corrupted display after switching to external monitor (1 active monitor)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808685
<seb128> RAOF, well I guess those are rather compiz issues than xorg ones
<RAOF> seb128: Right.  That's actually a combination of compiz *still* being totally broken, the crazy “Is your monitor OK” dialog getting continually bigger, and a genuine Xserver bug when the dialog reaches a critical size and crashes the server.
<seb128> great combo
<chrisccoulson> oh, i get the corrupted display when attaching an external monitor, but it does that in natty too
<chrisccoulson> i always have to restart compiz after connecting it, and then it works
<RAOF> Yeah.  Compiz 0.9 has hated XRandR since forever.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's pretty broken
<seb128> :-(
<chrisccoulson> works in mutter though ;)
<seb128> bug #795458 got fixed in the natty sru though
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 795458 in unity "Display garbled upon connecting external displays" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/795458
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: Corrupt, or just black and any compiz drawing (like the window switcher) doesn't get cleared?
<seb128> ronoc, wb
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, i get compiz drawing correctly in a very small rectangle in one corner of one screen, and the rest of it is black as you describe (with any drawing not getting cleared)
<chrisccoulson> ie, i can open an indicator menu, and it's contents get left on the screen after i close it
<RAOF> Yeah.  That's compiz failing to be a compositing manager in those areas.
<chrisccoulson> if i could figure out how compiz worked, then i would just go ahead and fix it ;)
<seb128> it's just code, how hard can it be?! ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i tried reading the compiz code once ;)
<smspillaz> what's the bug ?
<smspillaz> chrisccoulson: RAOF if that's happening you either hve output detection disabled or XineramaGetScreenInfo is returning some very odd values
<RAOF> smspillaz: Where you enable a second monitor and compiz doesn't notice that the desktop is bigger and so doesn't actually composite on that.
<smspillaz> RAOF: are you running unity ?
<RAOF> Yes.
<smspillaz> RAOF: I'm pretty sure this was a unity bug where the clip region gets reset incorrectly
<RAOF> This is also possible.  Unity knows about the second screen; it draws the panel, dash, etc just fine.
<smspillaz> RAOF: unity does some rather ... insane things
 * RAOF doesn't really care.  He *does* care that plugging in a second monitor doesn't work.
<smspillaz> yep :)
<smspillaz> although, I thought we fixed that
<smspillaz> njpatel: ^ ?
<smspillaz> RAOF: in other news, we should be able to handle the window size > mts case now
<RAOF> Yay!
<smspillaz> RAOF: the plugin to do that was broken in natty but I fixed it
<njpatel> smspillaz, yes?
<smspillaz> so we can probably enable it
<smspillaz> njpatel: that bug where you plug a second monitor in and it's black, was that a) a unity bug where the clip region was reset incorrectly b) was it fixed ?
<smspillaz> since I've heard a multitude of things about it
<njpatel> smspillaz, a) no idea, was on yours and jay's plate b) definitely not fixed, just happened to me five times
<smspillaz> ok
<seb128>     - Display garbled upon restoring original resolution (lp: #795454)
<seb128>     - Display garbled upon connecting external displays (lp: #795458)
<seb128> were fixed in a sru
<RAOF> Yeah, that's a different bug.
<njpatel> seb128, different bugs
<seb128> right
<smspillaz> RAOF: try seeing if you get it without unity on
<seb128> so the other ones didn't get fixed
<RAOF> smspillaz: I'll do so later.
<njpatel> sandybridge is very, er, delicate at the moment
<smspillaz> RAOF: :)
<njpatel> xv kills my xserver
<smspillaz> njpatel: try nouveau
<njpatel> smspillaz, on intel?
<smspillaz> move a window with metacity, oops, your X server died
<njpatel> ah
<njpatel> nice
<smspillaz> njpatel: yes, try it on intel :)
<njpatel> smspillaz, okay, I'll dedicate today to making it work on intel ;)
<smspillaz> njpatel: though it won't really have any effect
<njpatel> also, my laptop doesn't suspend all the time
<smspillaz> njpatel: I did a dist-upgrade yesterday
<smspillaz> NEVER AGAIN
<smspillaz> it hanged halfway through
<njpatel> I just did it this morning, it went fine, I have one more thing working that yesterday
<smspillaz> so I thought "well crap, force reset"
<smspillaz> nope trashed my system
<njpatel> so I should be happy I guess
<smspillaz> didnt'
<smspillaz>  event boot
<smspillaz> had to do some interesting recovery with init=/bin/bash
<RAOF> smspillaz: Well, without unity it doesn't suffer that bug.  If only because compiz crashes when I enable the second monitor and then respawns.
<njpatel> heh
<RAOF> Oh!  Second time lucky.
<smspillaz> if there is one good thing about running arch linux for a few months before I switched from fedora to ubuntu it was that you get to learn how to do these things because every single time you do a pacman -Syu world you have to reconfigure your entire system from scratch again
<RAOF> Second monitor enabled *and* compiz didn't crash *and* it's actually drawing on *both* heads.
<smspillaz> RAOF: so I just hotplugged my monitor like 10 times and I didn't get the bug
<smspillaz> and that's without unity
<seb128> so unity bog it seems
<smspillaz> oh, monitor hotplug is awesome
<smspillaz> seb128: well, not conclusively
<smspillaz> it could just be on certain hardware that compiz gets that
<seb128> well RAOF gets the issue with unity and it seems to work without unity
<smspillaz> seb128: I think I need to do more testing
<smspillaz> like, checking if I get the issue with unity :)
<smspillaz> since I don't usually hotplug this monitor
<seb128> I should do some testing as well, my external monitor use is usually "boot with the laptop docked"
<seb128> which works fine
<njpatel> smspillaz, if you know what it is, any chance of a quick mail to jay cc'ing jason and I so he knows what to fix/where to start?
<smspillaz> yeah
<smspillaz> njpatel: sure
<njpatel> smspillaz, thanks!
<smspillaz> np
<smspillaz> I wonder if there's a sane way I can work around this 32 character long key limitation in gsettings
<smspillaz> that doesn't involve the use of --allow-any-key in glib-compile-schemas
<seb128> smspillaz, did you check with desrt?
<seb128> smspillaz, why do you need over 32 chars?
<smspillaz> desrt: ^ :)
<smspillaz> seb128: some of the option names in the plugin metadata in compiz are over 32 chars
<smspillaz> maximize_window_horizontally_key
<smspillaz> for example
<desrt> O_o
<smspillaz> I'm more curious to know why that limit exists
<desrt> max-win-horiz-key!!
<smspillaz> desrt: yeah, I'm not too keen on rewriting half the plugins so they'll work with one settings backend :)
<desrt> i think it was a case of "32 ought to be enough for anybody"
<desrt> dconf limits names to 65535 characters
<desrt> so there's no technical limitation
<desrt> i wonder if it was a windows registry consideration.  i'm trying to dig through the history.
<jibel> smspillaz, I get that on 3 different intel cards, arrandale, pineview and i915, but only with Unity. monitor hotplugging works fine on unity-2d
<smspillaz> since if I change maximize_window_horizontally_key to max-win-horiz-key then I'd need to change bcop to use - instead of _ for delimiting
<smspillaz> and then also change anthing like optionGetMaximizeWindowHorizontallyKey to optionGetMaxWinHorizKey
<smspillaz> in the source
<smspillaz> desrt: yeah, that wouldn't surprise me at all
<desrt>     GSettings: merge the schema compiler
<desrt> doh.
<smspillaz> ahahahah
<desrt> i kept the branch around though
<desrt> let me check there :)
<desrt>     clean up schema compiler
<desrt>     
<desrt>     enforce key name restrictions
<desrt> duh.
<desrt> not much better :)
<smspillaz> desrt: well, maybe a better question to ask: is allow-any-name going away any time soon ?
<desrt> you may not use it
<smspillaz> because if that's the case I could just g_setenv ("GSETTINGS_BACKEND", "dconf") and be done with it
<smspillaz> desrt: :(
<desrt> smspillaz: the problem is that when you install schemas it's fine
<desrt> but when someone else does it they're going to run the schema compiler without that switch
<desrt> then you're in trouble
<smspillaz> ah yeah
<smspillaz> I mean, the brutal workaround here
<desrt> hold on hold on
<smspillaz> is to install all the schemas to $PREFIX/share/compiz/glib-2.0/schemas and then add $PREFIX/share/compiz to $XDG_DATA_DIRS
<desrt> i'm doing a bit of research that may lead to a substantial lifting of the restriction
<smspillaz> desrt: oh, goodie :)
<desrt> if there's no good reason that we picked 32 and it's causing you problems then i'll change it
<smspillaz> :)
<desrt> let me just check that we won't get burned on windows or something
<smspillaz> desrt: it sounds very much like a windows-esque limitation to me
<desrt> i just checked with wine's regedit
<desrt> there is no such restriction here, at least
<desrt> and the wikipedia article on the registry mentions nothing
<smspillaz> I can reboot and check on the actual windows
<desrt> please do
<smspillaz> ok, hang on then
<desrt> does lifting it to 64 sound reasonable?
<seb128> launchpad is back!
<smspillaz> seb128: yay!!!!
<smspillaz> desrt: perhaps temporarily, although there could be weird cases where it could be some ridiculously long length
<desrt> smspillaz: i think the problem we're hitting is that GSettings was not intended to be used this way
<desrt> you're probably the first person auto-generating schemas in this fasion
<desrt> *fashion
<smspillaz> yeah, I had some fun with xslt
<desrt> xslt is a good tool for such a thing :)
<smspillaz> its also not very verbose
<smspillaz> xsltproc -o org.freedesktop.compiz.plugin.xml gsettings.xslt plugin.xml
<smspillaz> error
<seb128> somewhat compiz using gsettings make me been nervous
<smspillaz> seb128: howso ?
<seb128> like any typo in any schemas or any plugin is going to take the desktop down thanks to the "exit on schemas errors"
<desrt> oh.  interesting.
<desrt> you actually hit a bug in the gsettings compiler
<desrt> your key is exactly 32 characters in length
<desrt> i did a < where i should have done a <= :)
<smspillaz> desrt: oh yeah, I noticed that
<desrt> okay.  i'll just fix that, then :)
<smspillaz> desrt: at the moment I'm truncating to 32 chars
<smspillaz> err
<smspillaz> 31
<smspillaz> desrt: I know there are other key names that are longer than this though
<desrt> smspillaz: i wonder if maybe you should be using dconf :)
<smspillaz> directly ?
<smspillaz> hmm, probably not a good idea
<desrt> GSettings is really intended to be a user-facing API
<desrt> not burried in another abstraction layer
<smspillaz> yeah, this is true
<desrt> in fact, it features some things that make it particularly poorly suited for this 'wrapping' kind of use that you're doing
<smspillaz> desrt: perhaps I'll prototype on GSettings first and if its too much of a problem I can just use dconf
<desrt> the problem is that the dconf API is not stable
<smspillaz> yeah
<desrt> and i have some changes planned
<smspillaz> desrt: oh, I just checked on windows 7 at least and regedit seems to be fine with a really long key name
<desrt> smspillaz: cool.  i'll raise the roof a bit, then
<smspillaz> I gave it like 500 chars and it didn't complain
<smspillaz> desrt: but good plan, I might just have to use dconf
<desrt> okay.  in that case, i'll wait
<desrt> i want to consult with mclasen anyway.  maybe he remembers why we picked 32
<desrt> he was at the hackfest
<smspillaz> yeah
<smspillaz> desrt: for now I can just truncate
<desrt> vuntz: so were you.  do you remember? :)
<smspillaz> that's basically what I'm doing
<desrt> smspillaz: that will work badly in the case where you have
<desrt> the-key-to-use-for-doing-something-totally-harmless
<desrt> and
<smspillaz> a_..(32).._a
<desrt> the-key-to-use-for-doing-something-really-bad
<smspillaz> a_..(32).._b
<smspillaz> I know :)
<desrt> i suggest hash functions!
<desrt> totally helpful when the user pops open the dconf-editor :)
<smspillaz> that's a brilliant idea
<smspillaz> now nobody will play with the settings
<smspillaz> and we can have real lockdown
<desrt> hah
<desrt> ya right
<njpatel> desrt, have a question for you. want to test some file io functions that use async gio internally, need a way, in the tests,  to manually pump those threads (something similar to what we do with g_main....pending etc) any ideas?
<desrt> all it means is that overnight someone will write a blog entry about how you have to change key 2jwh23828wjd in order to turn the fire-drawing plugin back on
<pitti> wohoo, uploads are back
<smspillaz> desrt: wow, I'm actually laughing quite a lot right now
<desrt> njpatel: i'm actually in a similar problem right now
<smspillaz> desrt: can you imagine the corresponding OMG!Ubuntu! post?
<pitti> ... or not; instead of ftp failing right away, it now fails when uploading the source.changes
<desrt> njpatel: what i usually do is run the mainloop and each time some 'progress' happens i queue up the next stage
<desrt> then at the end i quite the loop
<desrt> problem there, of course, is that you could end up locking forever
<njpatel> desrt, right
<smspillaz> desrt: BRING BACK UR BLING ON COMPIZ! Only a quick cd34w8tdbns83458 away!
<desrt> so you add a timeout say....
<desrt> but then the question comes what is a good amount for that timeout
<njpatel> yep, that's what I've done before but was wondering if there was any magic gio function to make this work :)
<desrt> we've been bitten in the past by "reasonable" timeout values on testcases that failed asserts on really fast or really slow hardware
<desrt> no.  i don't think so.
<desrt> glib really has no way of knowing when some future events could possibly be pending
<njpatel> indeed
<desrt> since a lot of the time they're freshly introduced to the maincontext from another thread
<smspillaz> I wonder how irssi didn't catch that netsplit
<njpatel> desrt, alright, thanks, will just try and main the wait/timeout bits a bit nicer to read then
<desrt> njpatel: i wouldn't worry too much about it.  after the last week or two the builder admins are getting really good at killing off testcases of glib-based libraries :)
<njpatel> hah
<cjwatson> um, is anyone else entirely unable to log in using lightdm since the most recent upgrade?
<cjwatson> I click on my username and the greeter freezes; in lightdm.log, I see "WARNING: Unknown message from greeter: 7"
<cjwatson> and before that it says "pam_open_session -> System error" and "pam_setcred(PAM_ESTABLISH_CRED) -> System error", though I don't know whether that's normal
<desrt> delicious
<desrt> i love git-bz!!
<smspillaz> git-bz ?
<desrt> git/bugzilla integration
<smspillaz> oh, lovely
<desrt> i just typed 'git bz file glib/gsettings HEAD'
<desrt> and it opened a bug about my HEAD commit to glib, component gsettings
<desrt> pops open vi for bug content
<desrt> modifies the commit message to contain a reference to the newly-created bug
<smspillaz> I wonder if bzr has something like that
<desrt> and attaches the commit
<cjwatson> ah, insufficient dependency on liblightdm-gobject-0-0
 * desrt -> lunch
<rodrigo__> hmm, launchpad failing a lot, on dput and when updating a bug status
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: ok, sent the chinese edition mail
<chrisccoulson> it's not read only now?
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: great, thank you
<rodrigo__> chrisccoulson, not anymore, it seems
<bryceh> chinese edition?
<jasoncwarner_> rodrigo__: hey, are you working on date/time indicator or is that all ted's team now?
<pitti> rodrigo__: it just fails later on now, although it's officially back indeed
<pitti> rodrigo__: pinged mthaddon in #u-devel
<rodrigo__> jasoncwarner_, I guess it's ted's team, haven't worked on it
<jasoncwarner_> rodrigo_: thanks.
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, pinged him also on #u1-internal :)
<rodrigo_> jasoncwarner_, kenvandine was working on some of it, iirc
<pitti> rodrigo_: seems my dput actually worked despite teh "Transfer aborted" error message
<rodrigo_> pitti, oh, checking mine, although I submitted it 2/3 times :)
<rodrigo_> pitti, yeah, accepted and the other 2 submissions rejected
 * pitti binNEWs unity-greeter; have fun trying it out!
<cjwatson> (bug 809776 for my lightdm problem this morning)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 809776 in lightdm "needs tighter dependency on liblightdm-gobject-0-0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809776
<pitti> cjwatson: thanks, assigning to Robert
<pitti> cjwatson: oh, what breaks for you wrt. /run ?
<rodrigo_> pitti, they're working on it, both known issues
<rodrigo_> changing a bug status just worked
<pitti> rodrigo_: yeah, see #u-devel
<cjwatson> pitti: er, I just want to get work done rather than worrying about what might break
<cjwatson> pitti: nothing breaks yet because I haven't upgraded to it :-)
<pitti> cjwatson: ah, ok; I'm not aware of anything that still breaks a running system (except for the libc6 debootstrap failure)
<pitti> cjwatson: so if that's just cautionsness and not a know bug, I'm relieved :0
<cjwatson> ok, but there was enough of it for a while that I was still steering clear
<cjwatson> I expect I'll upgrade this week
<pitti> the /run/udev thing sucked a lot indeed
<pitti> ah, unity-greeter already looks a lot better than the example-gtk one
<chrisccoulson> backporting http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/comm-aurora/rev/e3f147cb26aa is going to be some serious fun
<pitti> oh, uh!
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, why do you think the atexit crash in g-s-d is due to gconf? the only atexit I see in gconf sources is in the daemon, not the library
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, it comes from corba
<chrisccoulson> or orbit
<rodrigo_> hmm
<chrisccoulson> whatever it's called ;)
<rodrigo_> orbit, yes
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, that handler has caused us problems in the past too, eg https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse-plugins/2.28.1-0ubuntu4
<chrisccoulson> i think that was our most frequently reported bug ;)
<ogra_> ch unity-greeter
<rodrigo_> right, it calls g_atexit in CORBA_ORB_init, which is indeed called by any gconf client app :(
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, if we want to stop the crashes, we could hack around this by linking the main g-s-d daemon to gconf ;)
<chrisccoulson> (so it never gets unloaded)
<rodrigo_> I was thinking of making orbit do its cleanup on exit, but using something else than atexit
<rodrigo_> but yes, we could patch g-s-d
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, ok, I'll cook up a patch to make the daemon link to gconf if the gconf plugin is enabled
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, perhaps we could declare the cleanup function in orbit with "__attribute__ ((destructor))" so that it gets called when unloaded, rather than on exit?
<rodrigo_> yes
<rodrigo_> it is a gnu extension though
<chrisccoulson> i guess that doesn't matter for us
<chrisccoulson> some of the linux-specific parts of firefox use gnu extensions ;)
<lool> Hey, I wonder why we have netbook seeds in oneiric, is this still relevant?
<lool> ogra_: Would you know whether the netbook seed is still useful in oneiric?
<ogra_> lool, its dead
<ogra_> not sure if there are still any community projects using it though
<lool> ogra_: what do you mean with community projects using it?
<ogra_> dunno, there were eeepc images etc rolled by external projects in the past
<ogra_> we definitely dont use it in ubuntu anywhere anymore
<lool> cjwatson: Is there some Launchpad/germinate setup you have to do to stop using ubuntu-seeds/netbook.oneiric?  do I then remove the branch?
<cjwatson> lool: historically we've just stopped using dead branches and let them die
<cjwatson> lool: Launchpad does need to change though
<cjwatson> I'm removing it from tasksel
<lool> thanks
<cjwatson> and I guess I might as well do the LP change
<lool> is this an archive-adminish thing?
<cjwatson> no, requires actual patch to LPcode
<lool> eh
<cjwatson> albeit not a hard one
<lool> do you want me to submit a mp?
<cjwatson> well, I'd just started, but if you want to do it instead then by all means feel free :)
<cjwatson> do you know what to do though?
<cjwatson> it's in cronscripts/publishing/cron.germinate - there are two references to netbook in various cases
<lool> no, I would grep around
<cjwatson> just remove them both
<lool> Ok
<cjwatson> (I already have two LP branches I'm trying to land, that's probably enough for one poor platform developer)
<rodrigo_> hmm, orbit package is in lp:ubuntu/orbit2, right, that is, no ~u-desktop branch for it, right?
<seb128> rodrigo_, right
<seb128> chrisccoulson, rodrigo_: we should perhaps update gconf to 3.1
<rodrigo_> seb128, the dbus-based version?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, rodrigo_: they landed the nokia,intel gconf-on-dbus
<rodrigo_> yeah
<seb128> i.e stopped using orbit
<rodrigo_> I just submitted a fix for orbit though
<rodrigo_> but yes, makes sense to move to the dbus gconf
<rodrigo_> so we can also remove it from the cd :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, i can't upload gconf :(
<seb128> rodrigo_, well I was on the "don't change something which doesn't give issues" line
<seb128> it's quite some changes
<seb128> but on another side gconf is less used nowadays and the dbus version got tested at nokia and intel
<rodrigo_> yes
<seb128> chrisccoulson, when do you apply for real upload rights? ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you should email cjwatson about having it added to the desktop set I guess
<seb128> does anybody know why there is no daily iso image since alpha2?
<seb128> there is no log on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu/oneiric/
<stgraber> last I checked images were failing to build because of the /run transition
<cjwatson> yes
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/oneiric/ubuntu/current/livecd-20110705.1-i386.out seems to be ok
<cjwatson> slangasek was working on the necessary sysvinit merge yesterday, and I handed him an untested mountall patch to go with it
<cjwatson> I don't know how far he got
<rodrigo_> oh, orbit also not on the desktop set
<seb128> rodrigo_, email cjwatson as well I guess ;-)
<seb128> stgraber, where do you see that?
<cjwatson> seb128: livefs log> but that's from eight days ago
<cjwatson> seb128: it's been discussed on #ubuntu-devel several times
<stgraber> seb128: in my e-mails, everyday since the base-files upload
<seb128> doh
<seb128> cjwatson, I used current which apparently doesn't point the real current
<cjwatson> current is the last successful build
<cjwatson> latest is the last build, successful or not
<chrisccoulson> seb128, want me to take the gconf update?
<seb128> cjwatson, ok, makes sense, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, if you want sure
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i'll do some desktop work for a change ;)
<seb128> \o/
<lool> mvo: hey; you might want to drop https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mvo/ubuntu-maintenance-check/python-port now that it's merged in Launchpad; at least that's what a comment in launchpad/cronscripts/publishing/maintenance-check.py says  ;-)
<lool> cjwatson: Took me a while to branch and read; I only found one ref to netbook in cronscripts/publishing/cron.germinate, which I removed since this script only cares for the development suite; other scripts mentioning netbook: cronscripts/publishing/maintenance-check.py but that needs to keep knowing about netbook for support period of netbook in lucid, lib/lp/soyuz/scripts/tests/test_cron_germinate.py but the tests are written for a ...
<lool> ... development release of natty, it seems they don't need to be changed every release; lib/lp/soyuz/scripts/tests/germinate-test-data/mock-lp-root/cronscripts/publishing/maintenance-check.py is just a symlink and lib/lp/soyuz/scripts/expire_archive_files.py is a list of PPAs with names like ~netbook-remix-team which we should never expire
<lool> cjwatson: so just confirming with you that there was really only one place to update in cronscripts/publishing/cron.germinate and then I'll submit; are you running parts of the testsuite to test this?
<cjwatson> lool: two refs, one is in all caps
<cjwatson> lool: no need to change maintenance-check, cron.germinate is all you need
<lool> ah thanks; will grep for NETBOOK too, thanks
<cjwatson> lool: there aren't any tests for this, and the LP folks are used to merging platform changes to this script without them
<cjwatson> (technically, we own this script, it's just in the LP codebase)
<lool> ok
<lool> I should really have copied over my vim config which sets ignorecase
<rodrigo_> lunch, bbl
<mvo> lool: indeed, done
<lool> alright, netbook seed removal submitted
<seb128> hum, lool is still using gnome-panel and not unity!
<seb128> lool, thanks for the upload ;-)
<mvo> seb128: says the window-maker user ;)
<seb128> mvo, shush!
<seb128> ;-)
 * mvo hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<chrisccoulson> woohoo, no g-s-d crash on logout \o/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, new gconf?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, or did you fix it some other way?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, new gconf
<seb128> \o/
<chrisccoulson> it seems to be working here, gconfd runs, g-s-d doesn't crash and i can view and edit values in gconf-editor
<chrisccoulson> and no liborbit ;)
<seb128> seems good
<seb128> well at least if gconf breaks nowadays it will not break most of the desktop
<chrisccoulson> seb128, ok, i've pushed it to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gconf/ubuntu (if you feel like doing some sponsoring) ;)
<seb128> ok, can do
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> do you want me to give it a round of local testing as well?
<seb128> yw
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it's up to you. it seems to be working without issue here
<seb128> ok, will just build and install it
<seb128> I tend to do that, often it's enough to notice issue in the few hours it takes for building and publishing
<chrisccoulson> brb, need to restart xchat ;)
<lool> seb128: Eh, I'm actually running unity, but for a while I kept alternate sessions available because I feared being stuck with a broken desktop session and not being able to do any work  ;-)
<seb128> :-)
<lool> I have unity + unity-2d + classic desktop around ATM, but I think I'm confortable dropping one at this point, I'm not sure which one and how to remove the packages though
<lool> is there more risk in unity-2d or in classic GNOME to be uninstallable during dev cycles?
<lool> s/uninstallable/not installable
<seb128> heh
<seb128> they should both be installable out of transitions
<seb128> i.e i don't think any of those will stay uninstallable for days
<seb128> gnome-panel was on my list to fix for today for example
<lool> I thought indicator-* wasn't installable for a long time, but it turned out that I had to remove some obsolete packages
<lool> indicator-applet, indicator-applet-appmenu, indicator-applet-session, indicator-applet-complete
<seb128> right
<seb128> nobody bothered porting indicator-applet to gtk3 yet
<seb128> it's low priority since dx cares about unity and GNOME doesn't care about indicators
<seb128> so it's neither a priority for dx, the default install or GNOME sessions
<seb128> which is a bit unfortunate
<lool> hmm it seems installable at the moment, is it actually broken?
<lool> ah no, I still have all the -gtk2 applets installed
<seb128> it shouldn't be installable
<lool> hmm despite gnome-panel using gtk-3
<seb128> it depends on a libpanel-applet version which doesn't work with gnome-panel
<mterry> seb128, I did get a reply from that guy about signing the CA for indicator-datetime.  He has to ask his employer
<seb128> we should perhaps make gnome-panel breaks libpanel-applet
<seb128> mterry, urg
<seb128> mterry, we should just merge those trivial fix, less than 10 lines fixes are not copyrightable and mark said it's ok to merge
<lool> yeah, a breaks sounds sensible
<lool> so I guess I should rather drop the gnome-panel based stack than the unity-2d one
<seb128> lool, well I wanted to avoid leading to get things that ship a binary and an applet not installable because the applet is broken
<mterry> seb128, really?  I thought the latest word on that was legal wanted everything to be CA
<lool> seb128: at the same time, if the breaks is on the gnome-panel side, you can assume people are using gnome-panel if they hit the breaks and hence the applet might be important to them
<lool> if they installed just the pacakge with the binary which pulled libpanel-applet, but not gnome-panel, they are fine
<pitti> mterry: Mark said trivial fixes are ok without CA
<seb128> mterry, well, I wish that was stated clearly sometime, but pitti pinged mark about a trivial patch recently asking for confirmation if that was ok to commit without ca and he said ok
<mterry> pitti, did he give guidelines for what is trivial?
<pitti> an obvious one-liner fix certainly is
<mterry> (I suspect this patch qualifies, I'm just curious)
<lool> I think Steve gave some
<pitti> there's no hard line, of cours; a ten-line patch might be trivial or utterly complicated
<lool> I can't find Steve's writeup though
<mterry> I suspect this is why legal originally wanted everything to go through CA: programmers will likely make mistakes when making legal judgements about triviality
<mterry> But I can push this patch through, it seems to be trivial
<seb128> mterry, the other issues is that if that's a trivial fix and only one way to fix the bug what happens
<seb128> like the contributor doesn't want to sign and we have no other way to fix the typo
<seb128> does it mean we can't fix the bug?
<lool> seb128: BTW evolution-exchange failed to build; the new upstream release's diff didn't seem to help with this, albeit it could but I doubt it; gnome-shell also fails to build (can't install build-deps -- something around libclutter is broken)
<seb128> mterry, well, what we can do for sure is distro patch any patch
<mterry> seb128, I suspect you can just clean room it with someone that hasn't seen the patch
<seb128> mterry, distro patches don't need c-a
<seb128> lool, thanks, clutter I fixed yesterday but I hit a pango depends bug I fixed, it just needs a retry
<seb128> lool, doing the retry
<seb128> mterry, so while dx figures if they can merge or not we can distro patch the fix if we want
<mterry> seb128, mpt: are there any plans for update-notifier this cycle.  I was porting to gtk3/gdbus/gsettings and didn't want to be wasting my time.
<mterry> missed a question mark there
<seb128> mvo, ^
<seb128> mterry, each time I ask mvo he says he want to replace it the day upstart get session jobs management
<mterry> I also note it still has a lot of StatusIcon code
<seb128> mterry, which is the case for over a year
<mpt> mterry, I don't know why update-notifier would need to use GTK at all at this point, but that's more an mvo question
<seb128> mterry, yeah, the statusicon code is for i.e xubuntu
<mterry> mpt, for statusicons and I think a reboot question dialog or something
<mpt> mterry, it hasn't used a status icon since 9.04. And update-manager could handle the restart dialog itself, couldn't it?
<mpt> oh, Xubuntu
<mvo> mterry: could you push your port somewhere?
<mvo> mpt: yeah, other distros
<mvo> mpt: this is why I would love to replace u-n with a bunch of upstart jobs for us and leave the ui bits in universe, but I think we are not there yet.
<mterry> mvo, I can.  I'm halfway through the gsettings one, but gdbus and gtk3 are done (relatively easy)
<mvo> mterry: nice, I will definitely take it :)
<mvo> mterry: especially now that update-manager is using gsettings, some stuff they do in concert
<mpt> mterry, my only remaining concern relating to update-notifier is bug 351484
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 351484 in update-manager "update-manager options no longer match functionality" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351484
<mvo> isn't that more a software-properties issue?
<mpt> The UI is, certainly. Would it need any u-n changes?
<mvo> fwiw, this is part of the recent work in software-properties trunk to factor out the stuff into dbus
<mpt> Or is this a case where I reveal just how thoroughly I don't know what I'm talking about? :-)
<mvo> mpt: I don't think that it will actually need u-n changes, I may be wrong, but I'm pretty sure that its just a matter of setting the right gconf/gsetting options from s-p as the normal user (this is not possible currently because it runs as root)
<mvo> mpt: heh :) the whole interaction became a bit complicated over time with those root vs user settings mix :/
<mterry> mvo, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/update-notifier/gtk3-and-gdbus/+merge/67831
<mterry> still working on gsettings
<seb128> mvo, what is u-n still doing in stock unity session?
<seb128> mvo, I'm wondering if it wouldn't be easier to stop using u-n and get whatever it's doing in gsd or something
<mvo> seb128: just launching a bunch of applications (like update-manager)
<mvo> seb128: its doing apport, the detection of upgradable cdroms, interactive upgrade hooks, reboot (but not on ubuntu), checks for the new distro release and update check
<seb128> hum
<mvo> seb128: I would love to make each of that a indiviual script that is controlled by something else (like upstart sessions)
<seb128> it's probably easier to just keep it this way until we get apport session jobs
<seb128> seems like non trivial work to move all those somewhere else
<mvo> yeah, its usually relative low maintenance
 * mvo nods
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is that wanted that you let the libgconf2-dev depends on liborbit2-dev?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, no, that's an oversight
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> good spot ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you ask cjwatson about having it added to the desktop set btw?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, not just yet
<seb128> rodrigo_, did you need orbit2 sponsoring btw?
<seb128> pitti, there?
<seb128> pitti, the preinst in your py3cairo looks weird
<chrisccoulson> wtf, i've only just noticed that i've got no wireless connection since i rebooted :/
<seb128> gconf issue?!
<ogra_> hmpf, so the new lightdm leaves me with a hardlocked greeter
<seb128> ogra_, did you upgrade liblightdm-gobject-0-0 as well?
<seb128> bug #809776
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 809776 in lightdm "needs tighter dependency on liblightdm-gobject-0-0" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809776
<ogra_> oh, no, i didnt
<ogra_> i dist-upgraded though
<seb128> try that
 * ogra_ checks 
<seb128> well that should have done it for you
<seb128> they come from the same source so got published together
<seb128> cjwatson, if you update sets can you add orbit2 and gconf to the desktop one?
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks
<cjwatson> seb128: can I have mail please?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, rodrigo_: ^
<seb128> you guys should send those emails ;-)
<cjwatson> I already did orbit2 in response to a mail from rodrigo_
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, send the gconf email now so it's sorted and you can fix the depends and upload ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, ok, 1 second
<seb128> 1
<chrisccoulson> trying to figure out where my wireless went ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is it done yet? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, i have no wireless since i rebooted this morning ;)
<cyphermox> oh, sweet
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: what do you get in syslog?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well at least you use a mailer about to send non empty emails ;-)
<cyphermox> heheh
 * kenvandine notes not to update today :)
<pitti> FWIW, wifi working just fine here
 * cyphermox tries to update now
<cyphermox> pitti: I haven't updated NM in at least a week, so it might be kernel or something else
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: ^^
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: if you pastebin /var/log/syslog I'll try to figure out what it might be
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/643268/
<chrisccoulson> note, my wireless transmitter appears to be turned off completely, like i've switched it off with the kill switch
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> but the killswitch is enabled (eg. not blocking wifi)
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, yeah. my bluetooth adapter is still on too (it controls both)
<cyphermox> in case, check if rfkill list shows something blocked, but you don't seem to have the wifi driver loaded or exposing a device
<cyphermox> (wlan0 isn't listed)
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, bingo. it works if i modprobe iwlagn
<chrisccoulson> i wonder why that's not loaded now ;)
<cyphermox> oh boy..
<cyphermox> could you please reboot to see if it was just a one-shot?
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, yeah, will do that once i've finished uploading all of the mozilla daily builds
<chrisccoulson> could be a little while ;)
<cyphermox> otherwise you should open a kernel bug, but iwlagn not loading by itself (or a race) doesn't sound like fun :/
<cyphermox> np
<cyphermox> I don't happen to have a device with iwlagn here sadly
 * ogra_ notices that using startx and firing off unity-2d-panel/-launcher manually gets you funny theme issues 
<chrisccoulson> right, time to send my non-empty e-mail :)
<seb128> ;-)
<cyphermox> pedro_: you there?
<cyphermox> seb128: do you also send empty emails now?
<seb128> cyphermox, no, but debian-devel-changes and some others are rendered empty there (or at least only part of those)
<cyphermox> right, it's rendering
<seb128> but I didn't try to send emails today since I'm not sure if they will go out blank or not
<cyphermox> care to try a PPA package with two extra patches from git?
<pedro_> cyphermox, yup
<seb128> can do in a bit if pedro doesn't beat me to it
<cyphermox> mine don't go blank :)
<cyphermox> ok, hold on
<seb128> cyphermox, subscribe to debian-devel-changes
<seb128> those seem a good case of display empty
<cyphermox> right... but I would have preferred to subscribe to that on my other account, which I can't add because gtk still breaks the account wizard ;D
<seb128> which speaking of which I'm just working on
<cyphermox> cool
<cyphermox> https://launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/+archive/evolution-staging/+sourcepub/1815878/+listing-archive-extra
<cyphermox> seb128: pedro_: that's where I put the e-d-s package ^^
 * pedro_ trying
<cyphermox> if this doesn't work I'll upload 3.1.3 again.
<cyphermox> i think it might be because while I applied the patches to evo to remove camel_stream_printf, I didn't also include the similar patches in eds, this would fix it.
<lool> seb128: I'm hitting the lightdm greeter crash too; I suspect it's a .dmrc thing, maybe related to ecryptfs
<lool> seb128: I see there's an unchecked call to ldm_user_get_session() which I suspect might be returning NULL
<lool> could we have an apport retrace of it?
 * pitti restarts the retracers after the LP rollout today
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> oh, seems seb128 already did?
<pitti> a,h, no
<pitti> they are stuck
<lool> I'd like to check whether greeters/gtk/lightdm-example-gtk-greeter.c:84 is in the stack trace
<lool> I'm getting three new bugs now, gah
<pedro_> brb
<lool> xterm lost its icon in unity, commands launched from alt-f2 don't inherit the session's environment, and gdm doesn't parse /etc/X11/Xresources/*
<pedro_> cyphermox, i'm still seeing the blank email bug
<cyphermox> boo.
<pedro_> :-(
<seb128> lool, the session environment is not a bug
<seb128> lool, cf http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-utopia/dbus.git;a=commitdiff;h=83799f5a28ca70077e6fb4b06736740ec763fd00
<seb128> lool, well it makes appmenu bug because it's Xsession script needs to be moved before the dbus one
<rodrigo_> seb128, already sent mail to cjwatson, and seems he's added it, so trying an upload of orbit2 now
<seb128> rodrigo_, right
<seb128> once chrisccoulson sends his we are set
<seb128> or until the next time we have a source not in the set at least ;-)
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, you requested orbit? (just so i don't duplicate things)
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, yes
<chrisccoulson> wtf, "LDAP server search problem"
<chrisccoulson> probably because i'm hammering my connection ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, use debsign to remote sign the uploads so you don't need to download and upload the tarballs ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i will start doing that before my ISP cuts me off ;)
<lool> seb128: I'm not sure what you mean with the above commit around dbus?
<seb128> lool, that's what broke the alt-f2 environment thing
<lool> seb128: is it because unity is started by dbus which is started without the env?
<lool> seb128: I wonder why we didn't patch the line running STARTUP?
<seb128> lool, what are you missing in your environment?
<lool> or simply added exec </dev/null
<lool> seb128: SSH_AGENT
<seb128> lool, that commit means that anything dbus activated will get only things which were in the environment at the time the dbus Xsession script ran
<seb128> lool, when, where do you set SSH_AGENT?
<seb128> right
<lool> seb128: Xsession does it; you're right that this commits breaks it
<seb128> it's 90x11
<seb128> so after dbus
<seb128> lool, talk to smcv I guess
<lool> seb128: it used to run ssh-agent dbus-launch ... now it's running them separately
<lool> seb128: will do,thanks
<seb128> lool, 90x11 needs to be moved before the dbus Xsession script
<lool> I'd say that stdin shouldbe closed in another way and this change reverted
<seb128> or dbus needs to be moved at 99
<seb128> lool, or that
<seb128> lool, it's breaking appmenu as well, I would not be surprised if it created other issues
<seb128> lool, smcv is on #telepathy if you don't know where to find him on IRC
<seb128> not sure if he's on oftc or on other channels
<rodrigo_> pitti, did you release a new jockey tarball? if not, should I just add the patch for g-c-c to the package or just wait till you do a release?
<lool> seb128: I saw him on #debian-devel, but not around right now
<lool> will file a bug with debian
<seb128> lool, ok
<cyphermox> pedro_: building 3.1.3 again locally, then I'll upload it to my ppa again just in case it would not fix the problem :/
<pitti> rodrigo_: oh, sorry; can do it now
<pedro_> cyphermox, ok, just ping me and i'll re test , thanks :-)
<pitti> rodrigo_: uploaded
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hello Martin, other things need my attention, so the demo of the shared scripts idea will have to wait a day or two.
<GunnarHj> pitti: On another topic, the MP https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/language-selector/oneiric/+merge/65531 has been there for a while. Do you have time to take a look?
<rodrigo_> pitti, cool, thanks!
<lool> seb128: had a good discussion on this with smcv on #debian-devel; don't think it is likely to get fixed properly soon; it seems dbus-launch is insane   :-/
<seb128> lool, should the dbus Xsession script maybe moved to 99?
<seb128> lool, or 81 at least
<lool> No
<lool> it wouldn't help
<seb128> why?
<lool> the only way to restore support for the env, is to move back to the old-style launching, but smcv wanted to replace dbus-launch with a thinner wrapper doing something that everybody agrees upon and is trivial
<seb128> well if the variable was set before the dbus Xsession script it would be in the dbus environment
<lool> because it's not environment coming from the Xsession.d scripts; the environment is setup on startup
<lool> that is, the env var is created by ssh-agent when it starts
<lool> so that you need to run exactly "ssh-agent dbus-launch foo"
<lool> you can't run them separately
<seb128> hum ok
<seb128> still seems his commit is breaking things over what it's fixing, I wonder if we should revert
<seb128> like it fixes a login manager that nobody is using issue
<lool> we could revert; it's only relevant for some odd fdms
<lool> dms
<lool> nodm and another one
<lool> slim
<seb128> seems like the issues we get as a side effect are annoying over the original bug
<seb128> like nobody ever complained about the issue he fixed before in ubuntu
<pitti> GunnarHj: hm, seems I didn't get mailed about that one, looking at it now
<seb128> but the "fix" at least broken ssh and appmenu
<lool> seb128: yup
<seb128> lool, what do you think?
<lool> seb128: it's complex
<lool> seb128: there are really 3 old issues here
<seb128> lool, what would you recommend to do? ;-) I trust you to have a better understanding of the different issues of either solution
<mterry> mvo, and https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/update-notifier/gsettings/+merge/67848
<lool> a) dbus-launch is a mess that nobody understands and does weird things; smcv proposes a replacment dbus-session-launch or something which would be simple and that people would understand; it would cover exactly one use case
<rodrigo_> is xkb-data on the CD?
<lool> b) some dms are doing a bit weak things, like relying on the tty that they are launched from and leaving stdin open
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes
<lool> c) I'm relying on commands launched over dbus to keep an environment coming from somewhere, but that's pretty weak
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, so for the keyboard layouts, libxklavier seems to read stuff from xkb-data and the xmodmaps from gnome-applets-data
<mvo> mterry: \o/
<lool> so I will probably stop using the Xsession ssh-agent completely and go back to keychain or something like that, and have every shell launched in xterm setup ssh-agent if needs be
<seb128> rodrigo_, gnome-applets-data is not on the CD
<seb128> rodrigo_, since gnome-panel etc are not on the CD
<rodrigo_> so, missing keyboard layouts (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/800561) might be because of the missing gnome-applets-data?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 800561 in gnome-control-center "No way to add other keymap than english on Live CD" [High,Triaged]
<pitti> GunnarHj: merged/uploaded, thanks!
<seb128> rodrigo_, oh, they are not missing
<seb128> rodrigo_, the issue is reverse
<lool> the whole Xsession setup feels as old and static as sysvinit
<seb128> rodrigo_, there are like 15 english layouts on the liveCD try session for some reason
<mvo> mterry: in a meething, but I look right when that is over
<seb128> rodrigo_, g-c-c limits the number of layout so it doesn't let you add new ones
<lool> seb128: smcv said he will do something in dbus-launch in the short term too, as to keep old-world users like me working
<seb128> rodrigo_, if you delete all the english variants it works
<lool> but essentially the model is broken
<seb128> lool, well it's not only you
<lool> I think there was some gnome-session API to set env vars or something, that might be a way forward too, don't know
<seb128> lool, you said alt-f2 was broken
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, so where's the bug, in xkb-data? default config? why do we have so many layouts?
<seb128> lool, which uses gio to launch commands
<seb128> rodrigo_, why is the question
<lool> seb128: alt-f2's environment is lacking Xsession's ssh-agent env, yes
<seb128> lool, it's only using gio to run commands
<seb128> lool, seems like it impacts gio, gdbus and not only dbus-launch
<seb128> lool, well gdbus uses dbus-launch somewhere
<lool> hmm maybe
<seb128> gdbusaddress.c:  command_line = g_strdup_printf ("dbus-launch --autolaunch=%s --binary-syntax --close-stderr", machine_id);
<seb128> lool, ^
<lool> gosh
<seb128> rodrigo_, so it doesn't happen if you pick "try ubuntu" from the menu you get when pressing a key early in the boot
<lool> seb128: the thing is that the old-world model is broken for other cases too
<lool> for instance, if any process dies, the whole thing might die
<seb128> rodrigo_, it does it you use the "try ubuntu" icon on the ubiquity screen you get by not doing anything and waiting it to boot
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you know where it gets the "current active keymaps" list from?
<lool> I can't update the environment that got inherite in other running processes
<lool> so the keychain approach is a bit nicer to handlethis
<seb128> lool, hum
<lool> environment inheritance and dbus don't play very well together really
<rodrigo_> seb128, /usr/share/xmodmap and/or /usr/share/X11/xkb
<seb128> lool, still in practice we didn't have real issues before and we have now
<seb128> rodrigo_, well those are a static list, if I boot in french I've french only in the g-c-c dialog
<lool> seb128: sure; clearly we're better off reverting, and smcv will do something in this direction
<seb128> rodrigo_, if I boot in spanish I've spanish
<lool> he will likely implement a different dbus-launch change instead
<seb128> rodrigo_, so "current" is coming from somewhere?
<lool> but the truth is that it's just the tip of the iceberg
<seb128> lool, right, like it's not only dbus-launch
<seb128> lool, gio is broken, ie the alt-f2
<seb128> well "broken"
<seb128> it will not get the correct environment either
<lool> seb128: alt-f2 works, just lacks some environment
<seb128> well which in practice means no keyring
<seb128> no appmenu
<seb128> etc
<lool> ah is keyring broken too?
<lool> I didn't check that
<lool> I'm not running it anymore
<seb128> well I didn't check
<seb128> but it used to rely on some environment as well
<lool> I think dbus is working ok
<lool> it's just lacking bits from ssh-agent in my case
<seb128> lool, thanks for the details, I think I will just revert and wait to see what smcv does in debian
<lool> yup
<lool> sounds good
<seb128> it's the best middle way for us if we don't have anyone wanting to work actively on the issues the change create
<lool> and I will move away from ssh-agent in Xsession myself
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ I will revert the dbus Xsession script behaviour change, so no need to bother moving appmenu conffiles
<lool> seb128: since we're discussing old-cruft...  :-)  I am hitting a bug since I switched to gdm while ligthdm is crashing; it's in gdm's Xsession script which expects a /etc/X11/Xresources file while it's actually a directory in Debian/Ubuntu
<lool> lightdm had the same issue, I bet it's a file on Fedora/Solaris and it's a dir on Debian/Ubuntu
<lool> I guess we would want to stop having tons of Xsession scripts all over the place, but in practice I suppose I should simply go patch gdm's copy?
<seb128> lool, hum, that bug rings a bell
<seb128> lool, but yeah, feel free to patch it
<kenvandine> seb128, great :)
<seb128> lool, if you do a gdm upload can you include another trivial fix?
<lool> seb128: sure
<seb128> lool, bug #806857
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 806857 in gdm "Plymouth integration should use upstream “-background none” option" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806857
<seb128> lool, it's just changing "-nr" to "-background none" in one of the patches
<m_conley> rodrigo_: ping
<lool> seb128: got it, ok
<seb128> lool, thanks ;-)
<rodrigo_> m_conley, pong
<m_conley> rodrigo_: hey - got a minute to help me figure out where my Ubuntu One address book went?  :)  I need it to test my EDS add-on
<m_conley> rodrigo_: I understand contacts sync is having a service disruption, so I created a new U1 account.  However, Evolution isn't seeing the Ubuntu One address book.  Firing up e-addressbook-factory shows:  http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1271282
<m_conley> rodrigo_: perhaps there's some way to "factory reset" evolution?
<rodrigo_> m_conley, last notice I have is that desktopcouch has some keyring problem, so haven't been able to open u1 addressbooks in oneiric for some weeks
<m_conley> rodrigo_: ah, I see - so I'm not the only one.  Ok, cool.  :)
<rodrigo_> :)
<m_conley> rodrigo_: thanks!
<Laney> Sweetshark: have you built libo/oneiric since mono 2.10.1 & cli-common 0.8 was uploaded? did it work?
<ogra_> hmm, funny, now lightdm just works again
<ogra_> i didnt do anything
<lool> ogra_: it might be because your .dmrc now has the proper data
<BigWhale> Greetngs.
<ogra_> lool, well, i upgraded to the latest
<lool> ogra_: did you run another dm in the mean time, or did you login in another way?
<ogra_> rebooted and couldnt put anything in at the greeter anymore
<ogra_> rebooted again and restarted lightdm .. nothing in the logs etc ...
<ogra_> then used startx for a while ... now after a reboot lightdm is back to normal
 * ogra_ would like to see unity-greeter but apparently installing it isnt enough)
<lool> seb128: would you close https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/809900 when reverting the dbus-launch changes?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 809900 in dbus "Environment of alt-f2 commands not the same as compiz'" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> lool, yes
<seb128> lool, do you prefer to keep it open to track potential work needed?
<lool> seb128: not really, I don't think we will ever have the time to look after this kind of cleanups
<seb128> pedro_, do you have a jhbuild?
<pitti> good night everyone, Taekwondo time
<seb128> 'night pitti
<seb128> pitti, oh, I'm off tomorrow and friday btw
<pitti> seb128: oh, enjoy
<seb128> tomorrow is a national holiday (bastille day)
<seb128> then I'm swapping friday
<seb128> well I might be around doing some hacking if it rains as they plan, let's see
<seb128> pitti, thanks ;-)
<pedro_> seb128, I'd say no, is there but 'really' outdated
<seb128> pedro_, ok, slacker :p
<seb128> pedro_, ok, doing a gtk build for gnome bug 653960
<ubot2> Gnome bug 653960 in Sound "audio capplet: device list truncated in input and output tabs" [Normal,Needinfo] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=653960
<seb128> rodrigo_, ^ or maybe you can try in your jhbuild?
<pedro_> seb128, haven't had time to updated it  since you keep kicking at my door
<chrisccoulson> seb128, you're slacking tomorrow? ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, tomorrow and friday!
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> chrisccoulson, speaking of slacking did you send the gconf email? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i did, and i was just in the process of uploading ;)
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, coming next on my todo list
<seb128> chrisccoulson, don't forget to drop the depends on liborbit2-dev ;-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128, done ;)
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw sorry was a bit crazy before
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you know how the current keymaps list is built?
<seb128> rodrigo_, like what says my system has french and english configured?
<seb128> rodrigo_, the files you pointed have all the definitions, they don't tell you what is configured?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, \o/
<dobey> rodrigo_: are you going to do a new evo-couchdb release anytime soon?
<rodrigo_> seb128, your selected layouts are in gsettings, the rest is xkb/X11 thing
<rodrigo_> dobey, yes, this week probably or beginning of next one
<seb128> rodrigo_, well on first login it gets the layout from x11 somewhere
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you know if that's libxklavier or something? is that an xprop?
<seb128> rodrigo_, the issue for the bug you pointed is to know why the capplet lists a load of english variants
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you know if there is any tools I can use to get the values from x11?
<dobey> rodrigo_: did you make an updated "enable the u1 entry by default" patch yet? (just checking, not rushing)
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, still investigating all that
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, I can reproduce the bug if you need help testing
<rodrigo_> dobey, no, not yet, will do after the release
<rodrigo_> seb128, I am also downloading the live image, to test it myself, so I guess I'll be able to replicate
<rodrigo_> if not, I'll ask you
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, don't do the same mistake than me, don't press a key on boot :p
<dobey> rodrigo_: ok, thanks. please ping me when you do, so i can fix the nightlies :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, let it boot until ubiquity and click on "try ubuntu"
<seb128> well maybe cjwatson knows better how that work
<seb128> cjwatson, do you know if keyboard layouts are set differently if you select "try ubuntu" on the text mode menu from a liveCD compared at if you let it boot and select "try ubuntu" on ubiquity?
<seb128> cjwatson, using the second option leads to bug #800561
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 800561 in gnome-control-center "No way to add other keymap than english on Live CD" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800561
<seb128> cjwatson, somewhat GNOME lists all the possible english variants as being configured
<seb128> pitti, btw did you see my py3cairo preinst comment before?
<seb128> pitti, it seems like a copy from pycairo to handle packaging system changes, shouldn't be required in the new source?
<cjwatson> seb128: well, it goes into a different session, so it's possible
 * desrt cranks down the ugly by cranking up the evil
<cjwatson> seb128: ev knows that code better than I do though
<cjwatson> (I mean, it goes into a different session on the way through)
<cyphermox> desrt: how evil? :)
<desrt> stealing-pointer-to-class-vtable-and-patching-my-own-function-in evil
<cyphermox> oh, so happy-fun-fun evil.
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks, I should have asked on #ubuntu-devel, doing that now
<cyphermox> seb128: pedro_: 3.1.3 (and rebuilding evo) seems to work properly, so I'll upload them again shortly (heading out to lunch, back in a few)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> did pedro try the ppa build?
<seb128> cyphermox, btw I uploaded a fixed gtk
<cyphermox> with the patch, he tried, but it didn't fix the problem
<cyphermox> I prepared 3.1.3.1.is.3.1.3-0ubuntu1~mtrudel1 for my PPA and it's building now, but locally it all seems good so I'd just upload it
<pedro_> looks like evo wants me to use thunderbird :-P
<cyphermox> pedro_: well, there is that... since we want to have thunderbird by default, this will ensure it's the case ;D
<pedro_> lol
<seb128> not being able to add accounts for some weeks was a good way to make sure nobody installed oneiric would try evo
<pedro_> at least i didn't lost all my emails like when it migrated to sqlite, that was really bad
<seb128> use imap ;-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, so we are discussing the keymap issue on #ubuntu-devel
<seb128> rodrigo_, but it seems rather an ubiquity issue, so I will reassign there
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, reassigned to ubiquity, you can probably move on to another bug
<ricotz> hello
<ricotz> is someone looking at the telepathy-glib build failure?
<seb128> ricotz, check with infinity on #ubuntu-devel, he did the upload
<ricotz> seb128, ok
<seb128> re
<seb128> lool, you can use the unity-greeter if you want in gdm
<seb128> ups
<seb128> lightdm
<seb128> lool, confirmed it's the simple gtk one which segfault on ecryptfs directories
<lool> seb128: Yeah, I bet it's because it can't open .dmrc there
<seb128> could be
<seb128> you can use the others workaround as well
<cyphermox> seb128: about to upload e-d-s now; that will need rebuilds of things like indicator-datetime again though
<seb128> cyphermox, did that break abi again?
<seb128> cyphermox, did you try to git snapshot eds and evo to see if that worked?
<cyphermox> yes. 3.1.3 has libcamel -27, 3.1.3.1 had -28
<cyphermox> not git snapshots, but I took all the patches that did stuff other than just cleanup and chaging layout
<seb128> hum
<cyphermox> I can always do a test with git HEAD
<seb128> downgrading abi doesn't seem right
<cyphermox> I know :/
<seb128> we can keep evo broken for a few days
<cyphermox> I'll try some more testing with things in git see if I can pinpoint it to a particular thing broken
<seb128> what I would do there is to upgrade both to git, see if it works, if not go on #evolution and ping mbarnes
<cyphermox> right
<seb128> let's not break abi both way again
<cyphermox> I'll push all that to my evolution-staging PPA as before
<seb128> oneiric is still in alpha and evo is not default
<seb128> thanks
<cyphermox> fwiw, what I tested before was with EDS up to 9804a01be7a9db5a30791ee3319a076e94946d72; the rest seemed like just code cleanup and translations
<seb128> go on #evolution and ask mbarnes if git trunk is supposed to work
<seb128> it's way easier that to try to figure what's wrong on your side
<seb128> he should know what the status is
<seb128> cyphermox, so are we sure that your ppa version is broken? did somebody else than pedro tested?
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> I
<cyphermox> gah
<seb128> ok, let me try now
<cyphermox> nah
<cyphermox> it has 3.1.3.1.is.3.1.3 now
<cyphermox> I
<cyphermox> enter is too close to apostrophe :)
<cyphermox> I'll put the patches in that I believe should have everything work, upload both eds and evo, and then we'll test
<seb128> cyphermox, ok, I'm done with other things I was doing so I can do testing, let me know if you get those built somewhere
<cyphermox> it's pushed, waiting for it to build
<dobey> hrmm, where is that bcurtis character
<cyphermox> seb128: amd64 or i386?
<seb128> cyphermox, i386
<cyphermox> amd64 is already building, i386 will be an hour at least
<seb128> dobey, he has not been on IRC for a while it seems
<dobey> seb128: yeah, i noticed that :)
<seb128> cyphermox, one hour doesn't seem likley
<seb128> cyphermox, the builder queue has 19 jobs waiting
<cyphermox> right, that's why I added "at least" ;)
<seb128> cyphermox, no, I think it's going to be less
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> it's been taking a little while lately
<seb128> where did you upload?
<cyphermox> https://launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/+archive/evolution-staging
<seb128> ok
<cyphermox> normally, e-d-s updated should be sufficient; let's hope it really will be.
<seb128> bah
<seb128> it's ricotz and chrisccoulson blocking the builders
<chrisccoulson> wassup?
<chrisccoulson> wasn't me....
<chrisccoulson> ;)
 * cyphermox fires up the home builder machine ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ubuntu-mozilla-daily building trunk versions
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I blame you!
<chrisccoulson> i've only got 5 builds going ;)
<seb128> "only"
<chrisccoulson> actually, 4
<seb128> ;-)
<ricotz> ;)
<seb128> bah, and launchpad timeout
<chrisccoulson> you should see them just after i've uploaded the dailies ;)
<seb128> I can figure who uploaded a gtranslation update in the gnome3-ppa but I will bet on ricotz
<seb128> can't
<chrisccoulson> perhaps it's time for me to do another daily build!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no, it's time for you to get dinner! ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<ricotz> heh
<seb128> ricotz, if that's you who did the gtranslator update, is there a need to backport softwares nobody use in that ppa? ;-)
<ricotz> i hope some like to package cogl
<ricotz> someone*
<seb128> ricotz, what about you? ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, i added since it was a gtk3 build and now i need to keep it a bit updated :\
<ricotz> seb128, hmm
<seb128> hum, k, I think it's a bit crazy that the ppa is an oneiric copy
<seb128> if users really want oneiric they can as well dist-upgrade ;-)
<ricotz> it isnt a oneiric copy
<seb128> well it's close
<ricotz> it doesnt include 3.1.x
<seb128> you seem to backport every single GNOME upload
<seb128> or GNOMEish
<seb128> well, that's something I guess ;-)
<seb128> well I can understand you backport GNOME3
<ricotz> right, but still it seems to be heavily used
<seb128> but things like gtranslator seem weird
<seb128> like not sure we have anybody using that
<ricotz> i know
<seb128> ricotz, like is there any need to do git pango builds? ;-)
<seb128> it's entertaining to watch the builder queue ;-)
<seb128> well natty git builds
<ricotz> i needed the G_CONST stuff and add it to my scripts
<ricotz> but it seems they broke the introspection build
<dobey> Laney: ping
<Laney> hi
<dobey> Laney: hi. is mono-csc a debian/ubuntu-only thing?
<Laney> yep
<dobey> oh :(
<Laney> just carry on using gmcs upstream
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you do 3h builds of firefox daily?
<seb128> bah, I'm glad the build is done but no wonder we get ppa backlog :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it's not as bad as chromium ;)
<seb128> right, don't get me started on fta ;-)
<kenvandine> hehe
<chrisccoulson> (although, i do firefox *and* thunderbird)
<kenvandine> seb128, ok, i just finished the last thing i considered a blocker before uploading gwibber to oneiric :)
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, don't start smiling, I've noticed gwibber on the list!
<seb128> \o/
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> somebody was doing a gwibber natty build but it seems done now
<Laney> dobey: honestly it's nothing to worry about
<Laney> the patch just fixes what was intended to be the case anyway
<dobey> Laney: i'm not worried. i'm just saying it sucks
<dobey> :)
<Laney> how does it suck?
<kenvandine> i need to run out to go to meeting my kid's new teachers... but i'll plan to upload it in the morning :)
<Laney> it's a convenient way for debian/ubuntu to switch the default profile without upstreams having to care
<dobey> Laney: because if anyone downloads random mono app and compiles it on debian/ubuntu, it presumably won't do the right thing
<seb128> kenvandine, great ;-)
<Laney> untrue
<dobey> Laney: then why is that patch needed for libu1?
<kenvandine> bbiab
<Laney> so that the distribution's copy uses the distribution's default
<dobey> why shouldn't any random source i download and compile on ubuntu, not use the ubuntu defaults to compile with?
<dobey> (by default)
<Laney> because it's an ubuntuism?
<Laney> you don't expect everything you do in the packaging to be reflected in the upstream build process
<dobey> so if libubuntuone is built against the 4.0 profile, and i'm hacking on banshee from git, it won't work, because when i just do ./autogen.sh && make in banshee, it's going to build against the 2.0 profile, and the libu1 bindings will be 'too new' to use, no?
<dobey> i mean, if something changes with default flags in gcc in ubuntu, that gets reflected when I build something written in C
<Laney> 2.0 apps cannot use 4.0 libraries
<dobey> exactly
<dobey> this seems like a problem to me, unless we're going to build for both by default?
<Laney> no
<dobey> so this is a problem, yes? because i'm having a really hard time understanding how it isn't
<Laney> you have to ask your application to use the 4.0 compiler if you are building against 4.0 libraries
<Laney> it isn't that hard
<Laney> sooner or later upstreams will switch to 4.0 too
<dobey> i'm not arguing about the difficulty of passing different arguments to compile against a different profile
<dobey> i'm arguing that by default, i shouldn't have to, to build and use an app, on ubuntu
<Laney> i don't see how we can guarantee to support this for every single application
<Laney> for banshee you can use the daily builds
<dobey> using banshee daily builds doesn't help me hack on the source any easier
<dobey> if we can't support it, why would we switch the default?
<Laney> support what?
<dobey> seems like it would be better to keep building as 2.0 for now, for libraries, since the 4.0 apps can still load them?
<Laney> look at this build I did today https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/2.1.0-1ubuntu5
<Laney> seems well supported
<dobey> support the 4.0 profile
<dobey> seems not well supported to me, if i can't download the upstream source of banshee from git, do apt-get build-dep banshee, and end up with a working build after doing ./autogen.sh && make run, with no special config
<Laney> no, instead you have to do ./autogen.sh MCS=/usr/bin/mono-csc
<Laney> our job is to support everything in the archive. we are doing that.
<dobey> that seems broken to me
<dobey> we don't require people to do that with other languages when we change the default profiles for them
<dobey> we just change the default profile, and if upstream stuff breaks on new ubuntu, then so be it
<Laney> i don't think i have ever seen an assertion that all upstream software must be buildable straight off
<Laney> what if they start requiring a new library?
<dobey> Laney: i'm not saying all upstream software should be buildable
<dobey> Laney: i'm saying anything i try to build on ubuntu should use the same defaults as the stuff that's shipped in ubuntu
<dobey> there have certainly been many updates in ubuntu over the years that have broken upstream software building
<dobey> like the recent gcc update in oneiric did
<seb128> cyphermox, bah, eds on i386 failed to upload
<cyphermox> failed to upload?
<cyphermox> ah I see
<seb128> cyphermox, doing a local build now...
<cyphermox> ok
<seb128> will be easier
<cyphermox> I have a local build in my buildd almost done too
<seb128> cyphermox, eds from your ppa makes evo segfault on start
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> em-format-html.c:2946
<seb128> hum
<seb128> so what's next?
<lamalex> mterry, is there any way to control piecemeal what gets restored by deja-dup?
<mterry> lamalex, yes.  hold on a sec
<mterry> lamalex, https://live.gnome.org/DejaDup/Help/
<lamalex> bitchin
<mterry> lamalex, basically, right click in nautilus
<cyphermox> seb128: I'm looking into it; this is pieces of code touched by the patch I added to eds
<seb128> cyphermox, you should just snapshot both eds and evo git rather than backport individual commits
<seb128> cyphermox, or diff tarball to trunk and drop it in a patch dir
<cyphermox> seb128: that's just something I already had
<seb128> cyphermox, is there anything I can help with?
<cyphermox> seb128: not that I can think of. I'm doing the diff to have one patch that will make evo / eds be at git HEAD
<seb128> ok
<cyphermox> my local buildd is fixed now too so I'll just quickly do the builds locally in pbuilder instead of waiting after PPAs
<seb128> time to call it a day, by everybody
<bryceh> where does the indicator applet write logs?  trying to figure out why I can start banshee from commandline but not indicator (probably nfs' fault)
<TheMuso> bryceh: ~/.cache/indicators
<bryceh> TheMuso, hmm empty
<bryceh> ok, killing the indicator service seems to have restored it
<TheMuso> hrm
<RAOF> Banshee starts for me, but the indicator doesn't disappear.
<RAOF> Incidentally, did anyone else have problems logging in from lightdm today? :)
<ogra_> yes, i had a hanging greeter that magically started working again after a while
<ogra_> nothing in the logs though :/
<RAOF> Oh, maybe I just should have waited longer for it to ask for my password then :)
<ogra_> no, i mean after several hours of working under a startx session :P
<ogra_> and after a few reboots
<RAOF> :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-07-14
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: just saw you post on g+. Can I just say that I thought american politics was entertaining. AU politics is downright comical! Tony Abbot FTW (in enterainment value).
<RAOF> Enjoy it while it lasts.  We don't *always* have fools for an opposition leader ;)
<chowder> Has anyone here ever used the xen hypervisor? I want to run it on my laptop with Ubuntu 11.04 as the dom0. I've looked online for a how-to but to no avail. Any ideas?
<TheMuso> I find myself not playing with GPlus much, probably because the web experience is not entirely accessible, and I'd feel better with a desktop client.
<RAOF> It's got a nice android client, which will therefore also be pretty inaccessible :/
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: they def need more apps like for iPhone. Android seems to work well, though probably not accessible.
<TheMuso> Yeah, I want Apple to pull their finger out and approve the iPhone app. I don't expect the app for Linux from google to be accessible.
<jasoncwarner_> I heard they don't hvae public API yet so that is why apps aren't coming yet
<TheMuso> Thought as much.
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine: gwibber...coming down right now :)
<RAOF> Google have an iPhone and WP7 app in the store process, though.
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: oh, nice..can't wait for those...can't wait to be done with twitter and facebook (sorry gwibber :( )
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine: looks like my icon issue with gwibber is fixed. I am still having the tiling issue, but I think I know what is going on and can explain.
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: I actually really like twitter, and I don't use facebook.
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine: basically, if a complete tile cannot be shown at the bottom of the window, it displays a blank tile instead of a partial tile...
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine: we can talk when you are awake since, uh, you aren't now
 * jasoncwarner_ always talks to himself
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: I "like" twitter, but it annoys me in some ways as well. I hate facebook. hate.
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: What do you not like about twitter?
<jasoncwarner_> mostly has to do with technology (which I grant most people won't care about).
<jasoncwarner_> I don't like the fact that if you follow the same people on two accoutns you might not see all their tweets.
<TheMuso> Right.
<jasoncwarner_> I also don't like the random unfollows (which is still a problem).
<TheMuso> Well I only ever use twitter from a client if I can help it, and since I still have my mbp here with OS X, I am currently using an OS X client when at home.
<TheMuso> And then there is tweatlist for my iphone.
<TheMuso> So the website be screwed IMO.
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: :)
<jasoncwarner_> hey robert_ancell ... which greeter-theme do I set in lightdm.conf? do I set the one in [seat-0] (I see two in my config, both are commented out).
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, the one in seat-0
 * RAOF will be interested to hear if you get anything but a black screen, too.
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: thanks...set and rebooting...be back in a bit.
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: I'll let you know in a few :)
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF robert_ancell yeah, I got a black screen as well.
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, can you look in /var/log/lightdm
<robert_ancell> the lightdm.log and the greeter log
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: anything I am looking for?
<jasoncwarner_> btw...reverted change to .conf file and I still have black screen
<robert_ancell> particularly the greeter log, did it print an error?
<robert_ancell> can you put the logs in a pastebin?
<jasoncwarner_> one sec
<robert_ancell> i don't think it does
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: I no longer have black screen
<jasoncwarner_> I have lightdm unity config
<RAOF> Oooh, how?
<jasoncwarner_> it looked like I didn't have unity-greeter installed
<jasoncwarner_> so after I installed it and rebooted, things were there.
<cyphermox> gah, I think I really hate evolution
<nano__> how to use the theme of the Ubuntu netbook edition 10.04 en ubuntu 10.10 desktop? any idea?
<nano__> somebody?
<pitti> Good morning
<jbicha> pitti: hi
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<cyphermox> hey pitti!
<cyphermox> (omg, it's so late, didn't realize it was this bad)
<pitti> hey cyphermox! you're up late
<cyphermox> pitti: I was finishing up hacking on usb_modeswitch while waiting for various rebuilds of evolution
<cyphermox> I really think I'm done now, and the output is almost exactly the same here with my device
<pitti> nice!
<pitti> brb, need to reboot again to debug /run breakage
<cyphermox> pitti: ok
<cyphermox> pitti: if you're still interested in doing code review, everything is there: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/+junk/usb-modeswitch
<pitti> cyphermox: opened a tab for it, will do
<pitti> thanks for this!
<cyphermox> sure, thanks
<cyphermox> no rush :)
<cyphermox> right now I only know for certain it works with ONE device... mine ;)
<cyphermox> I'll try my old Rogers stick again to see, and I might be able to find other testers with various types of devices
<jbicha> pitti: could you take a look at this merge proposal: https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu/oneiric/gdm/fix-gdm-path
<pitti> jbicha: queueing
<jbicha> cool, thanks
<cyphermox> alright, I'm off to bed now, ttyl
<chrisccoulson> ha, my daughter has learnt a new word - cake!
<mvo> chrisccoulson: lol - I assume she already knows "WANT" too ;) ?
<chrisccoulson> mvo - not yet, but i'm sure that will be next ;)
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<pitti> heh, cute!
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, she talks quite a bit now ;)
<pitti> I thought they have some equivalent of "want" from the day they get born :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: splendid, thanks!
<pitti> now that my ecryptfs /home/martin actually works again :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<mvo> pitti: do we have a policy for schema naming? for update-notifier I wonder if it should be com.canonical or com.ubuntu-update-notifer. I would prefer the later, but don't really mind much either way
<pitti> mvo: no policy in that regard; I think com.ubuntu.update-notifier is fine
<mvo> great, thanks
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, i wish people would stop reporting crash reports against firefox without provide a backtrace or link to a crash ID
<chrisccoulson> i think i need to create some bug reporting guidelines which states "your bug will most likely be ignored if you don't provide this information"
<rodrigo_> morning
<BigWhale> rodrigo_, morning :)
<rodrigo_> hi BigWhale
<BigWhale> rodrigo_, I think I found another bug in EDS. I've sent you mail about it.
<rodrigo_> ok, looking
<pitti> mvo: yay update-notifier port
<mvo> pitti: yeah, mterry is my hero of the day :)
<jbicha> pitti: thanks, that bug had been bugging me for awhile, finally figured out how Debian avoided it
<jbicha> I also have this if someone would like to sponsor it: https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu/oneiric/transmission/transmission-2.32
<chrisccoulson> lol @ http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-14135523
<BigWhale> chrisccoulson, yeah, this guy is my hero! ;)
<rodrigo_> BigWhale, your message is empty, seems that's happening to some people with evo 3.1.3 :(
<BigWhale> yeah
<BigWhale> I noticed
<chrisccoulson> it's a conspiracy!
<chrisccoulson> evolution is sending empty mails to get people to switch to thunderbird
<rodrigo_> yeah, chrisccoulson is patching evo to make it fail :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> seriously though, wth has happened to evolution? i've never known it to be this broken before :/
<BigWhale> rodrigo_, anyway... in short: http://pastebin.com/fquz3cxN this is the C source that works... and the equivalent in python that doesn't work... The assertion error goes away if the contacts list isn't empty and it seems that EDS will perform a search. However, nothing is returned. :'(
<rodrigo_> BigWhale, yes, seems to be what I told you yesterday, the introspection comments for &contacts
<rodrigo_> will try a fix in a bit
<BigWhale> rodrigo_, you're the man! :)
<BigWhale> I need this to make kenvandine happy :>
<rodrigo_> :)
<rodrigo_> but anyway, isn't gwibber being rewritten in vala?
<rodrigo_> vala uses the same introspection stuff, so not that it will work better in vala without the fix, but why are you using python?
<BigWhale> this is the backend that is still written in python
<rodrigo_> ah, ok
<BigWhale> yeah, gwibber is multilingual! :>
<ricotz> pitti, hello, is it already known that cups has some trouble after the /run,/var/run transition?
<pitti> ricotz: not known to me
<ricotz> caused by appamor
<ricotz> http://paste.debian.net/plain/122850
<ricotz> perhaps the apparmor profile needs an update? or something is broken here :\
<pitti> ricotz: ah, thanks; I'll get that fixed in bzr right now
<ricotz> so you can confirm it?
<jbicha> bug 810270
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 810270 in apparmor "/run transition wreaking havoc on profiles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810270
<ricotz> ah ok ;)
<desrt> DBO: awake?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: do you happen to have a minute to fix bug 810258? (missing Replaces:/Breaks:)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 810258 in yelp "package libyelp0 3.1.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite /usr/lib/libyelp.so.0.0.0, which is also in package yelp 3.0.3-0ubuntu2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810258
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'm still busy with unbreaking the /run transition
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, sure
<pitti> chrisccoulson: appreciated, thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: we seem to be severely low on Europe-TZ developers today ..
<pitti> no didrocks, no seb128, no rodrigo
<desrt> pitti: hello!
<pitti> bonjour desrt, ca va?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, it seems that the french are slacking today ;)
<desrt> uh.  good.
<chrisccoulson> not sure about rodrigo though
<desrt> :)
<chrisccoulson> hi desrt
<desrt> hey chris
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no, busy with attacking the Bastille again
<desrt> didrocks, at least (and seb too maybe?) are at RMLL
<desrt> and yes.  bastille day.
<desrt> rodrigo is just a lazy mexican
 * desrt wonders if the french enjoy doing the 'make it a 5-day weekend' trick
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, we got 2 of these so far since the gconf update yesterday: bug 810371
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 810371 in gconf "gsettings-data-convert crashed with SIGSEGV in gconf_client_get_default()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810371
<chrisccoulson> has anyone else recreated that? i don't see it here
<pitti> chrisccoulson: fallout from dbusification?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i guess so
<pitti> no, just evolution calendar is broken beyond repair right now :(
<ricotz> regarding cups: somehow cups-pk-helper should be pulled in to have the support in g-c-c
<pitti> but not necessarily related to dbus
<pitti> ricotz: bug 808829
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 808829 in cups-pk-helper "[MIR] cups-pk-helper" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808829
<pitti> but it's not clear to me yet whether we actually need it
<ricotz> thanks
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, the calendar was broken for me at the rally :(
<ricotz> pitti, it improves the adminstration
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it still worked here a few days ago
 * ricotz should search for the bugs first and then complain :\
<pitti> no worries :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, my, the gnome-settings-daemon "does your display look ok" confirmation dialog is seriously broken with the compiz dialog handler plugin enabled
<chrisccoulson> i just docked my laptop, reconfigured my screen, and the dialog size grew continuously until my laptop froze
<rodrigo_> hmm, seems gnome-shell and gnome-panel need a rebuild with the new evo
<pitti> chrisccoulson: bug 808419
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 808419 in gnome-control-center "Font continually increasing in the dialog box after waiting to change display" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808419
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, i'm wondering whether to reassign that. the dialog comes from gnome-settings-daemon anyway, and it works fine when you turn off the dialog handler plugin in compiz
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, should be reassigned then indeed
<chrisccoulson> oh, i got the issue as well without that plugin enabled :/
<rodrigo_> pitti, is gnome-themes-standard on the CD?
<pitti> rodrigo_: yes, still, but we'll remove it (only for gtk2)
<zyga> is there a way to make dash index external drives?
<nerd_bloke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/292203 has been marked as invalid against ppp, which project should it be assigned to for user creation with a usergroup membership?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 292203 in ppp "/usr/bin/pppd has group owner dip, not dialout" [Undecided,Invalid]
<rodrigo_> had a kernel panic with kernel 3.0
 * rodrigo_ investigates
<pedro_> hello folks
<rodrigo_> hi pedro_
<pedro_> hola rodrigo_, remember to join #ubuntu-bugs for the bug day
<rodrigo_> pedro_, right, that's what I was going to ask, I didn't know which irc channel
 * rodrigo_ joing
<pedro_> reboot brb
<smspillaz> desrt: is it possible to make a key in a schema read only in gsettings?
<smspillaz> hmm, afaict there is a g_settings_is_writable ....
<cyphermox> good morning!
<pedro_> morning cyphermox
<cyphermox> hey pedro_
<cyphermox> pedro_: are all the emails you send through evo blank? I'm wondering if they still are if you disable the PGP signing?
<pedro_> cyphermox, yup, with or without signing the emails are blank , it doesn't make any diff
<cyphermox> ah
<smspillaz> desrt: hmm, actually, nevermind, it seems like libcompizconfig just expects the backend to fail to do anything at all with read only settings
<smspillaz> actually, the name "read only" in the metadata is a little misleading
<smspillaz> its more referring to the fact that plugins can store data in option values and these shouldn't be exposed to the user
<smspillaz> though that's a really stupid way of doing it
<DBO> desrt, i am now
<pitti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20110714.1/
<pitti> after ten days, another daily build!
<pitti> but oh my, what did we do? it's 15 MB bigger than alpha-2, i. e. 30 MB oversized
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it's worse than that isn't it? the alpha 2 i386 ISO was 714MB (and 709MB on amd64)
<chrisccoulson> so, 21MB larger :/
<pitti> yes, 20 MB bigger now
<chrisccoulson> wasn't me this time ;)
<pitti> and we even dropped some old mono libs since then
<pitti> chrisccoulson: well..
<pitti> firefox (Δ 3.3 MB - 5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2: 16.9 MB   6.0~b1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1: 20.2 MB)
<pitti> partly :)
<pitti> 3.3 MB growth is far from trivial :/
<chrisccoulson> ugh
<pitti> all packages together grew by 4.8 MB since alpha-2
<pitti> oh, and we added sunpinyin, but something still keeps the old pinyin on the CDs
 * pitti hunts down and shoots into the head
<smspillaz> pitti: don't worry, we can start hacking out compiz plugins
<smspillaz> that will be fun
<chrisccoulson> pitti - http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/mozilla-beta/rev/8e06280639df :(
<smspillaz> 1kb each :)
<chrisccoulson> -Os -> -O3
<pitti> oh
<chrisccoulson> pitti - ok, i just mentioned it in #developers on irc.mozilla.org, and it's meant to only be -O3 for PGO builds
<chrisccoulson> the fact that it isn't is a bug
<chrisccoulson> so i will just switch it back for the next uplaod
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: speakign of next upload, as firefox-6.0 already broke the defaults packages, any chance that it could move to /usr/lib/firefox/ ?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'll try and look at that before i upload the next beta build (hopefully tomorrow)
<chrisccoulson> and i'll switch that one back to -Os as well
<chrisccoulson> pitti - is any other growth down to me too?
<chrisccoulson> (other than thunderbird) ;)
<dpm> pitti, do you know if a new ubuntu-docs upload is generally included in the next langpack PPA? Or does it have to be a full language pack to include documentation?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: thanks!
<dobey> pitti: hi
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no, I don't think so; still figuring out what makes ibus-pinyin appear in the default install
<pitti> dpm: as long as it gets properly imported, it should be
<pitti> hey dobey
<dobey> pitti: i don't have upload perms for lazr.restfulclient, which is why i made a merge proposal; otherwise i would have just uploaded it to -proposed directly and waited for approval there :)
<pitti> dobey: sure, I can sponsor it; toss me the URL?
<dpm> pitti, I'm not sure I understand the answer. You mean delta language packs should also be able to include documentation?
<dobey> pitti: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu/lucid/lazr.restfulclient/fix-803475/+merge/66362
<pitti> dpm: oh, I see what you mean; no, only full -base packs
<dpm> pitti, ok, cool, thanks for confirming. We might need to kick off a full natty langpack then, since it seems that for some (all?) languages the documentation is in English
<pitti> dobey: ah, that one; so you really want to do that SRU?
<pitti> dobey: even now it already took more work to prepare it than it's worth it IMHO, but *shrug*
<pitti> if this was a binary package, I'd reject it, but as this is pure python, there's little regression potential
<pitti> dobey: uploaded
<dobey> eh, it's a bug, and it affects me, so yes i think it should be fixed. python-simplejson has never been included in python core, so the | doesn't make any sense at all :)
<dobey> thanks
<mvo> is it just me or is python -c 'from gi.repository import GLib; print GLib.main_context_default()' not working? and if its not just me, what is the way to get the main context?
<chrisccoulson> i hate binary firefox extensions
<chrisccoulson> they're a pain with every single update
<dobey> mvo: don't you have to create a main loop first?
<pitti> mvo: you want gobject.main_context_default()
<pitti> mvo: the MainLoop is there, too; don't ask me why, though
<mvo> pitti: aha, thanks! that works now: python -c 'from gi.repository import GObject; print GObject.main_context_default()' - but why is it not in GLib? and instead in gobject?
<pitti> ah, you did ask me after all :)
<mvo> dobey: not yet, I just want the context for now, I was confused why its not exported, but I looked at the wrong spot
<pitti> mvo: I really don't know; perhaps a circular dependency, or classes should be in gobject, no clue :/
<dobey> pitti: but it's not a class :)
<pitti> MainLoop is?
<mvo> pitti: fortunately I have the pitti oracle :)
<dobey> it's no more a class than GHashTable is or GList
<dobey> in terms of what a class is in GObject anyway
<pitti> so let's discard that theory
<mvo> but its really a bit cumersome to search around the gir xml for stuff like this
<pitti> mvo: another theory: it's not introspectable?
<dobey> no idea why it would be in gobject
<dobey> vs glib
<dobey> pitti: nothing in glib is introspectable, because they're not gobjects :)
<pitti> hm?
<pitti> dobey: GI works for non-gobject, too (despite its name)
<pitti> mvo: anyway, /usr/share/gir-1.0/GLib-2.0.gir e. g. has g_main_loop_get_context() as non-introspectable
<pitti> mvo: so "can't be made introspectable yet" is my best guess
<dobey> pitti: yes, but it's not quite the same, for non-gobjects you have to define a bunch of stuff in a comment in the code, iirc
<mvo> dobey: interessting, a *lot* in GLib-2.0.gir is marked as introspectable="0"
<dobey> mvo: right :)
<dobey> it's g*object*-introspection, not glib-introspection ;)
<mvo> pitti: so its a override in gobject? that explains why I did not find it
<mvo> dobey: heh :)
<dobey> so there is some weirdness abound
<pitti> mvo: no, not an override; it's a static binding
<mvo> pitti: so the way to find it is to grep through the python-gobject source? or is there a better way?
<pitti> mvo: maybe "if it's not in GLib, but should be, then it's in gobject"?
<pitti> help(gobject) also has a list
<pitti> I guess at some low level GI reaches a point where it needs gobject/glib itself
<smspillaz> desrt: around?
<smspillaz> desrt: I'm getting a rather cryptic error message from gsettings
<mvo> pitti: ok, thanks. I will try help(gobject) next time :)
<smspillaz> desrt: GLib-GIO-ERROR **: settings object created with schema 'org.freedesktop.compiz.animation' and path '/apps/compiz-1/plugins/animation/screen0/options', but path '/apps/compiz-1/plugins/animation/screen0/options/' is specified by schema
<smspillaz> it's a relocatable key
<smspillaz> and according to dconf-editor, the schema for that key is org.freedesktop.compiz.animation
<pitti> mvo: but there sure shuold be a way to "fake" it, i. e. have some overrides for GLib which redirect stuff to gobject
<dobey> pitti, mvo: i'm guessing the dependencies for gobject-introspection that are in glib, might all end up in the GObject gir, yeah
<dobey> but is weird
<mvo> I guess my mental mapping needs to be "glib.(.*)" -> "GObject.\1" as it appears most stuff is really moved to there
 * pedro_ -> doc appointment bb in ~1 hour
<smspillaz> hm, lovely, it seems like you need a path
<smspillaz> err
<smspillaz> a trailing / in the path
<mvo> pitti: two more question (no rush). glib.io_add_watch() and glib.threads_init() are the last missing ones afaict for my porting of s-c to GLib. any hints?
<mvo> pitti: heh, silly me, io_add_watch is there
<mvo> and threads_init too, all in GObject of course
<pitti> re
<pitti> mvo: ah, sorted out?
<mvo> pitti: yeah, glib -> GObject, that is really the magic :)
<mvo> looking good so far, soon at least the gobject/glib stuff in s-c should be finished
<mvo> and ready for the brave new gi world
<pitti> mvo: oh, GObject works? that's a surprise, I had thought gobject
<pitti> if introspection doesn't work in GLib, it shouldn't work in GObject either
<mvo> pitti: interessting, at leat for threads_init I get: python -c 'from gi.repository import GLib, GObject; print GObject.threads_init ; print GLib.threads_init'
<mvo> the first works, the second does not
<pitti> mvo: ah, I guess there's some cleverness to pretend that GObject is a GI module, while it's not :)
<pitti> mvo: i. e. it might just silently be "gobject"
<didrocks> hey :)
<kenvandine> didrocks!
<didrocks> hey kenvandine!
<mvo> pitti: yeah, I would not be suprised, still, looks more consistent this way
<pitti> hey kenvandine
<pitti> hey didrocks, how are you?
<pitti> didrocks: shouldn't you be marching towards the Bastille today?
<pitti> didrocks: how was LLVM?
<pitti> sorry, RMLL
<didrocks> pitti: hey! I'm fine thanks, quite tired after 6 hours of train, but fine :)
<didrocks> pitti: RMLL were good, lot of conferences, and long time at the booth
<didrocks> pitti: so, I prefered to work on the train (I'm at home now), finishing catching up with emails and swapping today with tomorrow
<pitti> ah, nice
<pitti> I noticed a bunch of replies from you indeed :)
<didrocks> yeah, once connected back :-)
<pitti> mvo: did you see Spammap's comment in bug 807745?
<pitti> mvo: nevermind, saw the discussion on #devel
<bjf> after upating yesterday, light-dm won't let me log in any longer, an update today has not helped. are there logs somewhere I can look at that will give me some clue what it's doing
<pitti> bjf: what happens exactly?
<ogra_> there is /var/log/lightdm
<bjf> problem: "clicking on my name in light-dm causes it to go away, I don't get the 'password' prompt"
<bjf> pitti, *
<pitti> bjf: do you see the greeter? does it say wrong password? does it attempt to start the session?
<pitti> ah, ok, different bug then
<pitti> bjf: does the keyboard selection work, to avoid the greeter crash?
<bjf> pitti, not sure
<pitti> if you get an apport crash, reporting that would be appreciated; I'm not aware of major lightdm crashes right now
<bjf> pitti, the log says "pam_close_session -> System error"  "pam_setcred(PAM_DELETE_CRED) -> System error"
<bjf> pitti, i'll pastebin the entire log (it's short)
<pitti> bjf: most troubles people have these days are due to the /run migration
<pitti> bjf: do you have the absolutely latest packages now? udev 172-0ubuntu3, mountall 2.30, initscripts 2.88dsf-13.10ubuntu4?
<pitti> that fixes a bunch of them
<pitti> bjf: plus, checking dmesg for apparmor violations can't hurt
<pitti> (all apparmor profiles with /var/run are also broken and being fixed)
<bjf> pitti, packages are the versions you gave, log is pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/644231/, last few dmesg lines: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/644233/  there is a problem with apparmor and cups
<pitti> bjf: the apparmor/cups problem is fixed in cups 1.4.7-1
<pitti> no idea about the pam error :/
<pitti> I take it VT1 login works?
<pitti> would be interesting to see whether gdm works better; might at least be a workaround
<bjf> pitti, yes vt1 working just fine
<mvo> alex3f: hi, before I leave for dinner, I landed some GI changes in trunk, you may need to reolve some conflicts in your backends-refactor branch, but should be really straightforward (only a bit cumbersome)
<alex3f> mvo: seen them, will do that, thanks for the heads up
<alex3f> :-)
<mvo> alex3f: thanks !
<mvo> alex3f: and we should sit together tomorrow so that I can merge your stuff :)
<alex3f> I'm up for it
<alex3f> I have a nasty bug
<alex3f> that's keeping me busy
<mvo> oh, ok
<alex3f> the cache doesn't refresh
<alex3f> after an installation is done
<alex3f> (in PK branch)
<alex3f> but regardless that, backend-refactor is ready for merging
<mvo> ok, we can have a look at this together tomorrow
<mvo> great
<alex3f> thank you
<mvo> thank YOU :)
 * mvo waves and vanishes for dinner
 * alex3f waves back
<bjf> pitti, after cups update and reboot I see: lightdm-example[1220]: segfault at 0 ip 00007ffe5d36617a sp 00007fff45369e58 error 4 in libc-2.13.so[7ffe5d233000+19b000]
<bjf> pitti, that's dmesg output
<bjf> pitti, installing gdm now
<bjf> pitti, gdm works just fine, though unity very slow coming up
<Sarvatt> bjf: you could update the cups package? i've been stuck on "Installing new version of config file /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd"
<bjf> Sarvatt, again? i just updated to 1.4.7-1
<bjf> Sarvatt, now that i'm logged in and have unity up, i see metacity and gsettings-data segfaults in dmesg
<micahg> bjf: that lightdm bug is bug 809890
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 809890 in lightdm "lightdm-example-gtk-greeter crashed with SIGSEGV in __strcmp_ssse3()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809890
<bjf> micahg, thanks
<pitti> good night everyone!
<desrt> pitti: good evening
<chrisccoulson> good night pitti
<didrocks> ok, enough catchup on email, this will make monday less scary (as I'm swapping tomorrow). Time to take the Bastille, see you on Monday!
<didrocks> and good night pitti ;)
<rodrigo_> ok, eod for me also, later all
<lamalex> Sarvatt, do you know the last working X version with nvidia? alpha 2 was working, right?
<Sarvatt> lamalex: nvidia didn't break wrt X at all this cycle, just some multiarch "fun" for a bit there that was fixed shortly after alpha 2 where mesa updates were moving the alternative making it have to be deactivated and reactivated again to work every mesa update
<lamalex> oh really?? hm so I DONT need to reinstall to fix my drivers?
<lamalex> ha ok
<lamalex> so I just need to do ... what?
<Sarvatt> i have no clue how they're broken on your system, whats wrong?
<lamalex> it's not loading the nvidia drivers
<lamalex> Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0)
<lamalex> then it loads nouveau instead
<Sarvatt> means the kernel module didn't load, you sure its built?
<lamalex> how do i find out
<Sarvatt> are you using generic-pae with only generic headers installed for instance?
<lamalex> i don't think so
<lamalex> uname -a doesn't say anything about pae
<lamalex> and linux-headers-generic are installed
<lamalex> i guess ill try reinstalling nvidia-current/
<jbicha> my wife's laptop won't load the nvidia drivers anymore either
<cyphermox> pedro_:
<cyphermox> evo still doesn't seem to display emails with everything properly; but sends correctly for me
<cyphermox> pedro_: care to try the packages in https://launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/+archive/evolution-staging; they're basically evo and EDS from git HEAD
<cyphermox> so if this doesn't work, then it's broken in git atm
<pedro_> cyphermox, ok will give it a try
<cyphermox> pedro_: thanks.
<mterry> chrisccoulson, thanks for fixing the libyelp0 breaks thing.  I totally forgot to add that logic
<mterry> How can I easily answer the question, "what packages in main install a file in /usr/share/xsessions?" (pitti?)
<cyphermox> mterry: apt-file?
<mterry> ah... good one.  I had forgotten about that guy
<pedro_> cyphermox, bad news...
<cyphermox> pedro_: dah. :/
<pedro_> cyphermox, just kidding , it works fine now! thanks :-))
<cyphermox> you still sending empty emails?
<cyphermox> oh yay!
<pedro_> no more empty emails wooo
<cyphermox> signed emails still appear empty but at least it's a little better now
<pedro_> well at least there's a workaround for that ;-)
<cyphermox> for instance, see the ARM meeting reminder, it renders as empty (but the mbox file is good)
<cyphermox> there is?
<pedro_> aah no , sorry i thought for emails you send , like that you can disable the sign
<cyphermox> ah ok
<cyphermox> but now if you send signed emails it works?
<cyphermox> (wfm anyway)
<pedro_> let me check, tried without signing
<pedro_> cyphermox, yeah that works fine as well
<cyphermox> ok :)
<pedro_> cyphermox, thanks again :-)
<cyphermox> "it works, ship it! ship it!!!" :)
<pedro_> lol
<cyphermox> I however, am going to upload this now
<dobey> bcurtiswx
<dobey> doh
<Daviey> Is tbird leaking file descriptors on large IMAP's?
<jibel> Daviey, define 'large IMAP' ?
<Daviey> jibel: well, it's been running pretty crap for the last week. I have ~10GB imap folders, and wondered if that was related.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, is there a way to get X to log any useful information?  e.g. why it's not authenticating a client?
<chrisccoulson> is there no retracer again?
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-07-15
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I'm not aware of any useful logging that can be done there, no.
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, how do we tell lightdm to use the unity-greeter?
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, set [seat-0] greeter-theme=unity
<robert_ancell> in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<kenvandine> cool
 * kenvandine tries
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, very nice!
<TheMuso> RAOF, robert_ancell, jasoncwarner_, are you guys eyeing particular flights to the US for UDS in October? I'm interested such that I have company from Orlando airport to the hotel at the very least.
<robert_ancell> I think we're all aiming for the direct flight
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: I am going a week early for design/dx sprint, and I might be in london the week before...so I won't be much help there
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: I'm actually tunneling straight through ala the greatest scientific movie of all time: The Core.
<RAOF> I'm going for QF7 followed by AA2428
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Oh right, ok.
<TheMuso> RAOF: You going via Melbourne?
<RAOF> TheMuso: No; QF7 is Sydney→Dallas
<TheMuso> Oh right.
<TheMuso> I assume thats arriving on the Sunday in Dalas?
<RAOF> Actually, I think on the Saturday.
<RAOF> Yeah, the Saturday.
<RAOF> Otherwise we'd get to the hotel at 20:00 on the Sunday or so.
<RAOF> And miss all the Sunday evening fun!
<TheMuso> Ah ok, makes sense.
<TheMuso> Thanks for the tip, I'll see if BTS can get me on that flight.
<RAOF> Argh, Thunderbird.  Be less ugly and crazy.
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: ugly they are working on.
<jasoncwarner_> Crazy?
<jasoncwarner_> what be the deal there?
<RAOF> Inexplicably opening the wrong email, and doing it slowly.
<RAOF> Also, it doesn't have all my evolution filters, which means that it's broken ;)
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: ;)
<jasoncwarner_> I'll be testing out the crazy you just mentioned....thanks for the heads up...
 * TheMuso used to use thuderbird, but since moving to TB5, I have lost confidence in Mozilla's ability to keep a11y working. I have experienced a few too many regressions recently, denting my confidence in Mozilla a11y efforts for anything other than Windows.
<micahg> TheMuso: hmm, I thought a11y would be better in TB5...
<TheMuso> micahg: Well it regressed...
<micahg> TheMuso: can you file bugs please?  When chrisccoulson brought up a11y regressions on linux, upstream seemed interested to some extent
<TheMuso> micahg: They are already known about.
<TheMuso> I basically think their fixes didn't make the TB5 cutoff.
<TheMuso> I'll need to set up thunderbird again to test to be sure they are still issues in recent Ubuntu package versions though.
<micahg> TheMuso: ah, ok, well, we'll be shipping 6 or 7, so we can probably get some fixes in
<TheMuso> Right.
<micahg> the bigger problem will be preventing a11y regressions on older releases
<micahg> we already had some w/the jump from 3.0.x to 3.1.x
<micahg> TheMuso: is at-spi2 something that's backportable in a sane way?
<TheMuso> micahg: To which release?
<micahg> TheMuso: lucid+
<RAOF> At least thunderbird shuts down quickly :)
<TheMuso> micahg: Yes should be a matter of building the latest source against lucid's toolchain.
<TheMuso> toolchain and deps.
<TheMuso> However the clients of at-spi may not work as well.
<micahg> TheMuso: oh, are they not parallel installable?
<TheMuso> Parts of the at-spi2 stack override parts of the at-spi v1 stack yes.
<TheMuso> And both have a daemon, and you can't have both daemons running at the same time.
<micahg> :(
<micahg> ok, I might pick your brain later on this if it becomes an issue, we're trying to keep at-spi compatibility in
<jcastro> robert_ancell: howdy
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, does bug 810805 refer to unity-greeter?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 810805 in lightdm "Cursor does not show up in password field" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810805
<robert_ancell> jcastro, hello
<jcastro> I wasn't aware my bug was on the example greeter
<robert_ancell> jcastro, the package name gives it away :)
<robert_ancell> jcastro, have you not installed unity-greeter yet?
<jcastro> oh, well, at the time I saw it I just went and filed it in lightdm itself
<jcastro> yeah, I can test that now if you'd like
<robert_ancell> apt-get install it, then set seat-0:greeter-theme=unity in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<jcastro> yep, stretches over 2 monitors
<jcastro> however, due to the design, it doesn't look as horrible
<jcastro> just the panel thing is on the secondary monitor
<robert_ancell> yeah, that's a random side effect - it should be on just one monitor but I only have my laptop with one monitor so I haven't worked out what I need to do to fix it!
<jcastro> everyone on unity + desktop should be given multiple monitors!
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: yeah
<jasoncwarner_> jcastro: I think we all use a 9" netbook...that is the usecase, right? ;)
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> when I move I'll set up a webcam pointing to my multiple monitors using a 3rd machine, and then just let people SSH in and watch it
<jasoncwarner_> jcastro: that sounds hard
 * jasoncwarner_ twirls hair...
<TheMuso> Yay for indicator pkgconfig file renaming et al.
<RAOF> Hm.  I take it that the cifs filesystem isn't a big fan of “菅野よう子” in filenames.
<TheMuso> The cifs filesystem is not a fan of anything non-latin I think.
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> mterry: which packages> Contents.gz is also practical
<RAOF> Good morning pitti!
<pitti> hey RAOF
<RAOF> Bah.  Those with nice, fully built mesa trees, say after me: git-buildpackage is abomination, for it respecteth not the “-nc” switch.
<TheMuso> heh
<Sarvatt> RAOF: you're probably the only person in the world who uses git buildpackage for mesa so you're preaching to the choir :)
<pitti> well, it just immediately removes the build tree afterwards, which I find very annoying as well
<pitti> and of course there's no equivalent to bzr bd-do :/
<RAOF> I care a lot less about that; pretty much everything I touch has a full source tree in vcs.
<pitti> bbl, need to do some CD install testing
<chrisccoulson> pitti, turning on PGO in firefox (with -O3) brings the package size pretty much back to the original size btw ;)
<chrisccoulson> (and it works)
<chrisccoulson> i tried it last night ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, nice!
<BigWhale> Greetings.
<chrisccoulson> pitti, upstream builds are actually built with PGO now (starting with the current beta)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: is there some different shades of "it works", i. e. is it expected to cause troubles with extensions or so?
<pitti> so it has matured enough? nice
<BigWhale> Is evolution fixed already or the thunderbird conspiracy is still going on? :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - the only drawback for me is that it pretty much doubles the build time
<chrisccoulson> (because it's built twice)
<pitti> importing an .ics file is still causing a crash
<pitti> chrisccoulson: can you disable that for local test builds?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - disabling PGO? yeah, it's just a matter of reverting the first hunk in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-trunk.head/revision/918/debian/rules#debian/rules
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so we'll get the space reduction and the speed improvement?
<pitti> that sounds perfect :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i'm going to try it on the next nightly build, just to make sure that the builders can cope with it
<chrisccoulson> (which shouldn't be a problem, as the profiling is just like running the test suite really)
<chrisccoulson> ie, we run firefox in xvfb
<pitti> brb
<rodrigo_> morning
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<jibel> pitti, could you start the retracer ?
<pitti> jibel: done
<jibel> pitti, thanks!
<mvo> is seb on vac?
<pitti> yes
<mvo> ok
<mvo> I have good news for him, with the current apt upload apt will hold back packages that would enter "policy-broken" state on apt-get upgrade (not dist-upgrade)
<mvo> so the missing new recommends should be much less of a issue from now on
<pitti> nice!
 * pitti hugs mvo
 * mvo hugs pitti
<chrisccoulson> oh, what happened to all the PPA builders again?
<vish> mvo: hi..  is it a known issue that SC recommends PCMAN, Dolphin and Gwenview on the first start of a fresh install?
<vish> (admittedly, I happened to use Nautilus a couple of times before opening SC)
<vish> maybe we could blacklist dolphin,pcman from ever being recommended..
<vish> or mpt ^
<mpt> vish, the recommendations in 4.0 are rather useless. I'm sorry I didn't test them in time.
<kiwinote> vish: yeah, atm it makes its recommendations based on the zeitgeist 'most used' applications
<vish> hmm..
<mpt> vish, it's probably recommending Gwenview because you took a screenshot, and it thinks "oh, you need a viewer for that!"
<mpt> never mind that you already have one installed
<vish> heh! but suggesting dolphin,pcman was even worse.. ;p
<mpt> Maybe you did something silly like opening a folder? :-)
<mpt> or creating a folder
<vish> yea, silly me. :(
 * vish goes to file bug.. 
<kiwinote> vish: bug 745662
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 745662 in software-center "Recommendations don't seem useful in their current form" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745662
<vish> kiwinote: neat! i should have know mp-t would have already filed one.. ;)
<kiwinote> hehe
<mpt> I'm *almost* tempted to ask for an SRU
<chrisccoulson> pitti, is the retracer working?
<chrisccoulson> there's quite a stack of these gsettings-data-convert crashes piling up now :(
<desrt> chrisccoulson: this is the gconf-dbus thing, right?
<chrisccoulson> desrt, yeah, we've got quite a few of them since i uploaded the new gconf a couple of days ago
<chrisccoulson> but i don't get the crash locally
<chrisccoulson> (or i don't know how to trigger it)
<desrt> :(
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, chroots failing :/ I'll fix them up in a bit, just need to reboot
<chrisccoulson> pitti - cool, thanks
<lool> chrisccoulson: I got the crash once this morning, but not upon reboot
<lool> chrisccoulson: I suspect either the conversion isn't happening anymore, or it was triggered by other processes crashing
<lool> I got all of gnome-settings-daemon, this conversion thing and a third process crashing this morning (at-spi I think)
<lool> hmm apparently it's happening again
<lool> [   23.120580] gsettings-data-[2731]: segfault at 18 ip 00007ffaeec63571 sp 00007fffb058bef0 error 4 in libgconf-2.so.4.1.5[7ffaeec4c000+2d000]
<pitti> chrisccoulson: argh hate fakechroot; it keeps breaking :(
<pitti> chrisccoulson: anyway, fixed it up again, let's see how long it holds together now
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks!
<pitti> meh, is it just me, or is oneiric crash-land these days? evolution, rhythmbox, gsettings, everything :(
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it's not just you
<chrisccoulson> also, i notice it's using a lot of memory too
<Daviey> pitti: add thunderbird into that mix.
<Daviey> (yes jibel, will follow up on that bug shortly.)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i had the OOM killer start killing random processes last night when i was trying to build something. so i logged out and with just lightdm running and the usual system services, my machine was using 4.5GB of swap and 3GB of RAM
<chrisccoulson> and that was all used, rather than cache
<chrisccoulson> but there didn't seem to be any processes using it :/
<alex3f> hi mvo!
<chrisccoulson> and so far this morning, i'm using 2GB of swap and 2.2GB of RAM
<chrisccoulson> so my machine is hemorrhaging memory somewhere
<mvo> hey ale
<mvo> hey alex3f
<alex3f> two things
<alex3f> first, backend-refactor is ready for review and merge (I have merged the GObject changes, it looks ok to me)
<mvo> alex3f: great, I check it out now
<alex3f> second, there is still a problem with PK dynamic
<mvo> with the GIR?
<alex3f> no
<alex3f> with dynamic vs static
<alex3f> http://bit.ly/pYCn2T
<alex3f> the problem is some module imports gio before PK
<alex3f> so, when PK dynamic tries to override gio with Gio
<mvo> ohhh
<mvo> yeah, Gio is not ported yet
<alex3f> it crashes shamefully
<alex3f> for the record
<alex3f> I tried porting gio
<mvo> there is same issue, hold on a sec, I try to find what it was
<alex3f> there are 4 files
<alex3f> in s-c with "import gio"
<alex3f> but the problem is still here
<mvo> python -v can probably tell you if it gets imported indirectly
<alex3f> the workaround (in my PK branch) is to import PKG from gi.repo before everything
<alex3f> but this is of no use in real world
<mvo> the problem is that query_info_async() seems to be not fully working yet, I give it a try again, if it does work, then I can port the rest to Gio
<mvo> and python -v software-center-gtk3 should be able to tell if there is another gio import from somewhere
<mvo> alex3f: ok, so it seems to be working, I will port to Gio then now
<alex3f> mvo, cool, I'm trying to find what module is responsible for the FileEnumerator error
<mvo> alex3f: /usr/share/gir-1.0/Gio-2.0.gir has a hit when I grep for this
<alex3f> yes, but from http://bit.ly/pYCn2T i guess it's somebody else (static) conflicting
<mvo> alex3f: I can reproduce the problem here now
<alex3f> okay
<alex3f> what do you think?
<mvo> not sure yet, need to investigate
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<mvo> alex3f-afk: did you got any feedback from the GIR hackers?
<mvo> alex3f-afk: for me python -c 'import gtk;from gi.repository import Gio'
<mvo>  is eough to crash
<mvo> pitti: any hints? to move to Gio (from gio) in s-c, I need to solve this puzzle: python -c 'import gtk;from gi.repository import Gio' < -crashes
<pitti> mvo: you can't mix static and dynamic bindings
<pitti> mvo: I suppose static gtk uses static gio
<mvo> ok, so I need to write a compat wrapper that uses either depending on the environment
<mvo> oh well
<pitti> how do you mean?
<pitti> mvo: perhaps try something like
<pitti> try:
<pitti>    from gi.repository import Gio, Gtk
<pitti> except ImportError:
<pitti>    import gio, gtk
<pitti> or so?
<pitti> in gtimelog I make some tricks to make it work with both
<pitti> from gi.repository import Gtk as gtk
<pitti> etc.
<mvo> I had hoped that I could port my backend to GObject/GLib/Gio and have both gtk2/gtk3 in parallel for some time
<mvo> but apparently that will not work with gio, so I need to do something about the gio part
<pitti> mvo: do you just need gtk2, or actually pygtk2
<pitti> ?
<mvo> just gtk2
<pitti> mvo: you can force the import of gtk 2.0
<mvo> but didn't someone (you?) mention that the 2.0 GIR bindings are pretty incomplete and buggy?
<pitti> incomplete, yes; buggy as well, but I fixed everything I stumbled upon
<mvo> ok, check it out
<pitti> when you say "backend", that's still in-process then?
<mvo> yes
<pitti> mvo: so the "from gi.repository import Gio as gio" trick wouldn't work for you?
<mvo> its stuff like the common code for async image downloading useing gio or file change watching
<mvo> I want to use the file montior in the pygtk2 code (and in the gtk3/GI) so importing the Gio would lead to the crash from above
<pitti> ah, I see
<pitti> nevermind, mixed that up
<pitti> mvo: no, I don't
<pitti> mvo: I meant, if you import pygtk, then import gio
<pitti> and if you import Gtk, then import Gio as gio
<mvo> so my gtk2 and gtk3/gi code import utils.py that contains the SimpleFileDownloader that in turn uses gio. so there I would have to add a check if its gio or Gio that is available and act accordingly?
<pitti> ah, I guess so, yes; bit ugly admittedly :/
<mvo> (the check would have to be done in the SimpleFileDownloader)
<mvo> right, now I just need to figure out how to test if gio is already loaded as a module
<pitti> *scratching head* that sounds a bit tricky
<mvo> sys.modules
 * mvo looks into that
<mvo>  python -c 'import gtk, sys; print "gtk" in sys.modules'
<pitti> perhaps
<pitti> import gi
<pitti> and checking gi.importer.modules ?
<pitti> sys.modules seems to work, too
<mvo> gi.importer.modules looks good too
<mvo> ok, that looks like progress, thanks for your help!
<mvo> but it appears its only medium useful as e.g. load_contents_finish() shuffeled around its returned values, from (conent, length, etag) to (success, content, etag)
<pitti> :(
<pitti> in gtimelog I had to apply a number of hacks for things like this indeed
<pitti> need to disappear to the train station now, will continue working in the train
<mvo> see you
<mvo> alex3f-afk: so its pretty clear that gtk imports gio at some point, so this problem will stay
<mvo> alex3f-afk: is that the dynamic PK stuff importing gio again?
<cyphermox> good morning!
<pedro_> good morning cyphermox
<alex3f> mvo, yes, at the last question the answer is yes
<jibel> Good afternoon pedro_ and cyphermox
<cyphermox> hey jibel
<pedro_> afternoon to you jibel! isn't a national holiday there? :-P
<mvo> alex3f: ok, so you need the removal of gio
<mvo> alex3f: or the conditional import
<jibel> pedro_, it was yesterday, I'd wished it took more days to storm the Bastille ;-)
<pedro_> heh
<mvo> alex3f: your refactor branch looks great, merging now \o/
<alex3f> mvo: gio cannot be removed from PK - there are many uses of Gio.Cancelable
<alex3f> so I'll give a try to the conditional import
<alex3f> it should be enough to do it once in software-center, I think
<mvo> alex3f: hold on a minute or so, I will do some work on this
<mvo> alex3f: oh?
<alex3f> in the launcher I mean :-/
<mvo> alex3f: so the conditional import, what is your plan on this?
<alex3f> try: import Gio except: pass
<mvo> alex3f: aha, ok
<alex3f> it should be fine if Gio is imported before gtk
 * alex3f tries it
<mpt> cyphermox, hi, so what's the final verdict on firewall settings for Ocelot?
<cyphermox> well, I didn't make it to start anything yet, so it's not looking good
<alex3f> it works
<cyphermox> mpt, I'll ping jdstrand again to see if we have anything ready for ufw to support what we need, then try to get something working
<alex3f> by the way, do you know what's with newer libs and icons? I have glib, gtk from jhbuild, and I'm getting a lot of: 011-07-15 16:02:55,618 - softwarecenter.utils - WARNING - could not load icon 'ppa', displaying missing icon instead
<alex3f> and no icons are loaded in the viewswitcher
<mvo> alex3f: great, its complaining here in my use-gio branch, but I think I can workound this
<mvo> alex3f: not sure about this icon issue
<mvo> but I don't use jhbuild
<mpt> cyphermox, ok, if so I'll update the design to reflect what the security team said
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> mpt, I mean, nothing stops us from working on this when time permits, but time is running out... which doesn't mean we can't work on it even if it doesn't make it into oneiric
<alex3f> mvo:  if event == Gio.FILE_MONITOR_EVENT_CHANGES_DONE_HINT this is not ok
<alex3f> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mvo/software-center/use-gio/revision/1947
<mpt> cyphermox, sure, after our other work items ;-)
<cyphermox> mpt: right.
<alex3f> mvo it is Gio.FileMonitorEvent.CHANGES_DONE_HINT
<mvo> alex3f: thanks, I fix that now
<dupondje> jibel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/798951
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 798951 in gnome-panel "Applications menu fails to open due to change to /etc/xdg/menus/gnome-applications.menu" [Undecided,Invalid]
<dupondje> what we do with this one ? :)
<mvo> alex3f: fixed
<chrisccoulson> pitti - https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/2627581 :(
<alex3f> mvo: cool
<chrisccoulson> it failed in the builder for some reason :/
<jibel> dupondje, I won't do much with it, but surely jbicha will have an opinion :)
<jibel> mvo, when you have a minute could you have a look at bug 807715 ? it affects new installs.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 807715 in update-manager "Missing dependency on gir1.2-gconf-2.0" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807715
<lamalex> Sarvatt: now i see what you were talking about with lightdm..
<pitti> chrisccoulson: is that the first build with PGO?
<alex3f> mvo, I've done a mistake, returning description instead of summary, please merge again
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, it worked locally last night
<chrisccoulson> but it fails when i upload it to a PPA
<pitti> chrisccoulson: unimplemented what? is that relying on a gcc trunk feature or something?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - no, i'm using the stock oneiric gcc here
<pitti> chrisccoulson: the buildds are running lucid kernels, but as this is a gcc failure that sohuld hardly matter?
<lamalex> hey guys is there know lightdm breakage in O
<mvo> alex3f: merged
<alex3f> mvo, thank you!
<mvo> alex3f: I peeked over the pk branch, that looks good as well, I'm pretty excited!
<rodrigo_> gtk3 package branch is lp:ubuntu/gtk+3.0, right?
<alex3f> I'm glad you like it
<alex3f> it is still getting shape
<barry> hi folks, i have a weird problem with one of my oneiric desktops.  i have two running unity 2d.  on one of them, i get the nice collection of indicators that i expect.  on the other, no indicators, just a couple of squares with red circle-and-slashes through them.  any thoughts on debugging this (if that would be helpful to you) or fixing it (which would be helpful to me :).  thanks!
<scott-work> barry: hang around for a bit and patiently wait for an answer as this is early morning or late night for many people
<barry> scott-work: thanks, will do.  it's morning for me too, but i know it's getting on near friday night and the weekend for some folks!
<barry> (and probably already saturday for some :)
<cyphermox> barry: two unity-2d, on the same system, as e.g. two different sessions?
<cyphermox> or is it something like two panels stacked one under the other?
<barry> cyphermox: no, sorry.  it's unity-2d on two different machines
<cyphermox> ah!
<cyphermox> barry: I guess they'd be both at the same package versions? this sounds like some piece of the indicators stuff (like dbusmenu for instance) might not be able to get the icons
<cyphermox> barry: you'd see what's up in .xsession-errors normally
<barry> cyphermox: yep, both up-to-date oneirics
<barry> cyphermox: perhaps: /usr/lib/indicators/6 does not exist, cannot read any indicators
<cyphermox> ah, interesting
<cyphermox> anything in /usr/lib/indicators/6 or /usr/lib/indicators3/6 ?
<barry> /usr/lib/indicators is missing
<barry> /usr/lib/indicators3/6/ has many .so's
<cyphermox> awesome
<cyphermox> what about on the machine where the indicators are displayed properly?
<barry> cyphermox: on that machine, both /usr/lib/indicators{,3}/6/ has many .sos
<cyphermox> I think you may be missing indicator-messages-gtk2, indicator-me-gtk2, etc. for some reason
<cyphermox> lemme test this
<barry> cyphermox: indeed, neither of those packages are installed on the bad machine
<barry> (and *are* installed on the good machine)
<cyphermox> there's a couple others
<cyphermox> dpkg -l indicator-*-gtk2 | cat
<cyphermox> brb
<barry> cyphermox: thanks, let me install the missing ones on the bad machine and see if that fixes things
<barry> cyphermox: you rock!  after reinstalling all those packages, my indicators are back
<barry> cyphermox: well, except datetime for some reason
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> that one might be broken for another reason :)
<barry> cyphermox: yeah, i think i've been following at least one bug in datetime indicator
<barry> cyphermox: thanks very much for your help
<cyphermox> barry: np
 * cyphermox -> eod
<pitti> could anyone please do an ubuntu-meta rebuild? I'm currently in a train with very low bandwidth
<pitti> I already updated the seeds
<pitti> this should get the CDs down by some 17 MB again
<kenvandine> pitti, woot... down 17M
<kenvandine> nice
<pitti> kenvandine: well, it's the 17 MB that the move to ibus-sunpinyin took :)
<pitti> we'll revert that for the standard CDs, it's just too big
<pitti> we'll have it on the Chinese Edition instead
<pitti> good night everyone, have a nice weekend!
<kenvandine> pitti, good night~
<rodrigo_> me out also, so have a good weekend!
<micahg> kenvandine: I have a fix for your pidgin-libnotify FTBFS, I can put up a sponsorship request over the weekend unless you needed that today
<kenvandine> micahg, oh... i just uploaded a fix :)
<kenvandine> micahg, thx though :)
<micahg> ok, cool
<micahg> was a one line fix anyways
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> seems everytime i touch that package it doesn't build anymore
<kenvandine> talk about abandonware :)
<micahg> heh
 * micahg just remembered he forgot to bump the libnotify build-dep when patching for new API
<kenvandine> tedg, everything you gave is is uploaded now
<kenvandine> including the gtk patch
<kenvandine> tedg, i added a recommends to pidgin-libnotify for the pidgin provider
<micahg> kenvandine: I thought the last argument of notify_notification_new was the one that was gone with the 0.7 changes?
<kenvandine> the widget to attach to...
<kenvandine> is the third arg the icon?
<kenvandine> i grabbed the patch from fedora :)
<micahg> oh, hmm
<kenvandine> micahg, do you use pidgin?
<micahg> not ATM, I use to
<kenvandine> think you can try adding the icon back there and see if it works?
<kenvandine> :)
<micahg> *used ot
<kenvandine> ok
 * micahg thinks fedora goofed :-/
<kenvandine> micahg, i am fixing
<kenvandine> micahg, thx for noticing that
<micahg> kenvandine: thanks for fixing :)
<micahg> is anyone working on the transmission merge/transition to libevent2 (2.32 is in experimental)
<micahg> kklimonda: ^^
<tedg> kenvandine, Cool, thanks!
<tedg> kenvandine, Do you think that pidgin-libnotify should recommend the status provider?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> you don't?
<tedg> kenvandine, Oh, I thought you were saying the other way.
<kenvandine> that's the whole reason i went down that rabbit hole
<kenvandine> i hate touching that package
<tedg> Heh
<kenvandine> oh... good :)
<desrt> tedg: hey
<desrt> tedg: back in business? :)
<tedg> desrt, Somewhat.  Apparently no my mouse can't click (but it can move) and my touchpad can't move (but it can click).
<desrt> tedg: praise murphy?
<desrt> maybe he's on vacation today
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-07-17
<micahg> kklimonda: do you have any plans to look at transmission 2.32?
<jbicha> micahg: I have a branch for transmission 2.32
<micahg> jbicha: k, have you talked to kklimonda at all?
<jbicha> micahg: no, but I did attach my branch to his bug, is kklimonda still active?
 * micahg isn't sure
<micahg> jbicha: ah, ok, you just did it last week, ok, so someone from the desktop team should look at it this week then, thanks
<jbicha> yes I think it'll get looked at soon
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-07-09
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Good morning!
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yo
<RAOF> Hey, ho!
<RAOF> Got the compositor up and running?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, not yet, but just updated
<RAOF> As I said, you'll need to remove vesa and fbdev; they aren't compatible with xwayland, but get autoloaded and then the “this module can't work” code isn't quite right.
<robert_ancell> ok
<robert_ancell> RAOF, we need a list of blocker bugs that need to be fixed to make it to release, e.g. picking the wrong video card, certain video drivers not working
<RAOF> Yup.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1022423 filed and linked to the blueprint.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1022423 in xorg-server "VESA and fbdev drivers get loaded and break the server under XWayland" [High,Triaged]
<robert_ancell> RAOF, is there one for picking the wrong video card, or is that a udev issue?
<RAOF> There's not yet one for picking the wrong card; I'll file that, too.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: It's now bug #1022424
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1022424 in weston "Can pick wrong DRM device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1022424
<robert_ancell> RAOF, hey, are you able to update the debian colord package easily? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1082169/
<robert_ancell> or even http://paste.ubuntu.com/1082170/ (without an accidental whitespace change)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Yup, can do. Although I'll be getting around to colord 0.1.22 shortly.
<robert_ancell> cool flick that change in then
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Hey, you've used google docs recently, right? How do I embed a drawing that I foolishly made separately into a document?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, i.e. copy and paste from one document to another?
<RAOF> Yeah, I guess so.
<robert_ancell> I don't know if I managed that, but I do remember finding limitations like that
<RAOF> Ah. And apparently insert->picture is a filthy lie.
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> robert_ancell: hey Robert, how are you?
<robert_ancell> pitti, hello, good
<pitti> robert_ancell: did you recently use simple-scan to scan more than some 5 pages for a document? it's painfully crashy for me these days
<pitti> i. e. I scan 5 or 8 pages, then it crashes, and I have to do it all over again
<robert_ancell> pitti, no, but there have been some crashers reported
<pitti> I had to resort to my old CLI script
<pitti> yes, I reported the ones I got as well
<pitti> no> you can't reproduce, or you didn't try to scan several pages?
<pitti> bug 1022040
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1022040 in simple-scan "simple-scan crashed with SIGSEGV in pixman_op()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1022040
<pitti> might just as well be a GTK bug, I'm not sure
<pitti> crash in gtk_widget_set_sensitive(), could be that it crashes when it disables the "Scan" button when I press Ctrl+1 ?
<pitti> i. e. not related to the actual SANE part at all?
<robert_ancell> I haven't reproduced, but I do know of at least one reproducable crasher
<robert_ancell> pitti, can you reproduce by running 'simple-scan test'?
<robert_ancell> I'm mashing the ctrl+1 key here and not reproducing
<pitti> oh, what does that do?
<pitti> a fake scanner?
<robert_ancell> pitti, uses the 'test' sane driver
<robert_ancell> so yes
<pitti> hm, it doesn't actually disable the "scan" button while the scan is in progress
<pitti> which widget does it try to make insensitive?
<robert_ancell> pitti, no, it should queue a new page
<pitti> oh, the stop button perhaps
<robert_ancell> if you start a new document with a number of queued pages it crashes when the next page comes
<pitti> hm, threading issue perhaps
<robert_ancell> likely
<pitti> I don't seem to get it with "test", or I'm just being lucky this morning
<pitti> robert_ancell: how hard would it be to save the current deck of scanned pages to a temporary file and reload it on next startup?
<robert_ancell> pitti, there is a patch for that using sqlite but I haven't got it to work
<pitti> uhh, sqlite?
<robert_ancell> bug #897469
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 897469 in simple-scan "Simple Scan crashes result in preventable data loss" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/897469
<pitti> I had expected just saving the individual PNGs or JPGs
<robert_ancell> pitti, you need the metadata too really
<pitti> ah, for rotation and clipping?
<robert_ancell> yeah, stuff like that
<robert_ancell> color profiles etc
<robert_ancell> RAOF - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1082274/ still no luck it seems
<rickspencer3> hi robert_ancell, RAOF, jasoncwarner_, TheMuso and other .au folks :)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: ‘wl_display_create failed’ suggests that it's not finding the... oh.
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Yo!
<jasoncwarner_> hey rickspencer3
<RAOF> test: ‘wl_display_create failed’ suggests that it's not finding the wayland socket.
<pitti> hey rickspencer3, ca va?
<rickspencer3> oops, looks like I interupted some xorg debugging ;)
<rickspencer3> bonhour piti, ça va :)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Because the segfault is in the failure path. (Yay!)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, at least we're getting good test coverage then :)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: :)
<RAOF> The rest of the francophone contingent arrives!
<didrocks> good morning :)
<didrocks> hey RAOF ;)
<RAOF> Good morning :)
<didrocks> how was your week-end?
<RAOF> Pretty good. Almost cleared enough of my office to move a sofa in there from the bedroom so I can assemble the cot ;)
<RAOF> My office looks a *lot* bigger without a bunch of boxes in it!
<robert_ancell> RAOF, so sudo weston works.  Does that suggest I've done something wrong and it's just X failing to tell me nicely?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: You mean, running X under ‘sudo weston’ works, but running it under weston-as-user dies in this fashion?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, oh duh, that doesn't run X at all..
<RAOF> X *is* telling you nicely (before it segfaults ☺) - it says [   418.249] (EE) intel(0): Failed to initialize xwayland.
<robert_ancell> is there an easy way to do that?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: weston --xserver
<RAOF> Then start an X app, and it'll transparently start an xwayland server for you.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yep, that worked
<robert_ancell> OK, so I'll assume it's in my code then
<RAOF> I'll check again that simple-display-manager actually starts an X server, but it's probably your code, yes.e
<robert_ancell> RAOF, gtg, thanks for that.
<RAOF> Bah. So much for escaping the cold Sam's recovering from... :(
<seb128> hey
<mlankhorst> morning seb128 :)
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey mlankhorst, pitti, how are you?
<pitti> seb128: I'm great, thanks! how about you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks!
<pitti> we had a really nice weekend, spending a lot of time gardening and enjoying the sun
<pitti> for a change, no travel and no guests :)
<mlankhorst> im good, weekend was terrible and rainy :)
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti, mlankhorst :)
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ca va?
<seb128> pitti, saturday was nice weather here, yesterday a bit rainy but since that was wimbledon finals' day that was ok ;-)
<didrocks> pitti: ça va bien! good week-end here as well :)
<didrocks> no rain, quite warm weather :)
<mlankhorst> but visited a friends place so I had fun, f-zero and super smash brother doesn't need good weather
<pitti> seb128: I have a fix ready for bug 972436; but current apport SRU still has 4/5 unverified, so it's blocked :(
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 972436 in apport "backend_helper.py crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in apport_excepthook(): 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xe8' in position 166: ordinal not in range(128)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/972436
<pitti> mlankhorst: these sound like games?
<mlankhorst> pitti: f-zero is a game from the gamecube working on wii, ssb is a series with a wii version
<mlankhorst> I'm probably going to buy the wii-u just for that game
<didrocks> f-zero is a snes game in fact :p
<didrocks> in its first form
<mlankhorst> ah could be
<didrocks> "could be", it's when didrocks starts to feel old :)
<didrocks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T5u9nD_I0I
<didrocks> impressive speed sensation at the time using the snes mod 7 ;)
<seb128> pitti, hum, k, let's try to get that SRU verified this week then
<mlankhorst> sigh, the vfs tree I need to avoid deadlocks doesn't boot
<pitti> seb128: I'll work on improving the D-BUS exception support in the meantime, perhaps we can fold that into the next SRU as well
<seb128> pitti, that would be great! would make didrocks happy as well, his top bug on oneconf is one of those ;-)
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> juts for that, I'll fix the latest issue introduced recently by python-distutils-extra :)
<Laney> g'morning
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you?
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> hey, yeah good
<Laney> nice weekend of cycling and trying to return to climbing after injury :-)
<seb128> Laney, injury during climbing?
<seb128> or just an injury that made you stop climbing for a while?
<Laney> well, both. I injured the "pulleys" on some of my fingers
<Laney> still not completely healed but I think I can start gently again to help it recover
<seb128> ok
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<pitti> hello tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> pitti, can you have a look at bug 763867, comment #7 and comment #8?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 763867 in cups "Canon binary 32-bit drivers can not be installed on Ubuntu 12.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/763867
<pitti> tkamppeter: replied
<didrocks> pitti: so the .decode('UTF-8') in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/107350300/python-distutils-extra_2.32-5_2.33-1.diff.gz brought some new warning on precise and quantal with Quickly
<didrocks> pitti: basically the file contains already the magic "I'm an utf-8 encoded file"
<didrocks> then .decode tells:
<didrocks> WARNING: syntax errors in foo/FooWindow.py: encoding declaration in Unicode string (FooWindow.py, line 0)
<pitti> le huh?
<didrocks> seems this should be silent, no?
<pitti> I'm afraid I don't understand
<didrocks> ok, so, the files in Quickly all contains: # -*- Mode: Python; coding: utf-8; indent-tabs-mode: nil; tab-width: 4 -*-
<pitti> 2.33-1 changed the open() call to be binary and decodes from UTF-8 itself
<pitti> as otherwise it depends on the system locale
<pitti> didrocks: sure, and they'll have to if they contain non-ASCII characters with python2
<didrocks> indeed
<pitti> that patch wouldn't have changed that behaviour at all
<didrocks> seems that if you call .decode('UTF-8') on such a binary flow, you get the above warning
<didrocks> pitti: I tried by commenting the .decode() call, and indeed, no more warning
<pitti> then you call ast with bytes, not a string
<didrocks> yeah
<pitti> that seems wrong, though
<didrocks> but even the previous revision didn't get any warning, when you opened the file as string
<didrocks> (I tried to revert the stenza)
<didrocks> I would have thought this was equivalent to what you are doing now
<pitti> ah, I guess in python2 open(.., 'r') still returned bytes
<didrocks> oh right, it's python 2 :)
<didrocks> so ast has no issue to accept bytes
<pitti> did you try with py3?
<didrocks> but I agree it's not the trendline to move everything with string :)
<didrocks> no, I didn't
<didrocks> but not sure we want to change to py3 on precise :)
<pitti> sure, but I didn't upload that to precise, only to quantal
<didrocks> pitti: it's in precise-proposed
<pitti> so, that seems easy enough to reproduce in a test case
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-distutils-extra/2.33-0ubuntu0.1
<pitti> oh, someone backported the whole new version
<pitti> didrocks: so yeah, can you please report a bug for this? we should add a test case with an utf-8 marker
<pitti> then the py2 run should fail
<pitti> and we can either toss bytes to ast or do a sys.version_info.major test
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks.
<didrocks> pitti: I can report a bug, but not sure what's the best strategy to really fix it?
<pitti> didrocks: see my previous line :)
<didrocks> pitti: is it the best fix? seems to be .decode('UTF-8') shouldn't bail if the decoded associated binary is specifying UTF-8
<pitti> didrocks: it's not the .decode() that generates the warning; it's ast
<pitti> didrocks: you hand an unicode object to ast in python2, and ast encounters an encoding line in the source; that's what's generating the warning
<pitti> all of that madness went away in py3 (source is required to be UTF-8 encoded, and no tag is necessary any more)
<pitti> but at least in python2 we need to feed bytes to ast apparently
<didrocks> pitti: ah, because ast in that case think that if there is an encoding line in the object passed to it, it should be binary?
<pitti> apparently
<didrocks> ok, got it now, will file a bug, test case and a fix :)
<pitti> cheers!
<didrocks> thanks pitti :)
<pitti> didrocks: so this p-d-e should be verification-failed then
 * pitti hugs didrocks, merci
<didrocks> indeed :)
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<didrocks> confirmed in an ipython
<Laney> seb128: did you get anywhere on that gsd patch?
<Laney> if not then I'll look at it now
<seb128> not yet, feel free to look at it
<Laney> k
<didrocks> pitti: when you get some time: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/python-distutils-extra/fix-warning-using-python2/+merge/113928
<pitti> didrocks: merged, thanks!
<didrocks> pitti: do you mind if I do a release? I want to backport that to precise-proposed and if the fix is not in quantal, the SRU team doesn't allow it anymore even if it's in trunk
<didrocks> pitti: thanks for the review :)
<didrocks> (or if you have time and want to do it…)
<pitti> didrocks: I'm currently at it
<didrocks> excellent!
<pitti> to Debian as well
<didrocks> perfect ;)
<didrocks> doing the backport to precise-proposed meanwhile
<thumper> hi pitti, didrocks
<pitti> hello thumper, how are you?
<thumper> pitti: mostly good
<thumper> frustrated by a gdb bug ☹
<didrocks> hey thumper
<thumper> but happy I've learned more Alt-Gr codes ☺
<pitti> ♥
<mlankhorst> thumper: want to swap? I'm frustrated by a kernel deadlock :-)
<thumper> haven't yet found the cuppa or scissors
<thumper> mlankhorst: ah... pass
<pitti> thumper: like ✂ ?
<thumper> pitti: yeah...
<thumper> pitti: how plz?
<pitti> thumper: ctrl+u 2707
<pitti> err, 2702
<thumper> pitti: doesn't work in quassel :(
<pitti> ah, Ctrl+U is GTK's way of entering an Unicode char; Qt might have a different one
<mlankhorst> control-shift-u ?
<pitti> mlankhorst: ah, indeed, sorry
<pitti> thumper: ^
<mlankhorst> ✇
<pitti> ♪ rocking ♩ !
 * thumper feels unicode incapable
<pitti> I only know some 4 by heart; I use gucharmap or vim digraphs for the others
<thumper> I
<pitti> didrocks: there, have an upstream/Debian/Quantal 2.34 release
<thumper> happy to be able to say 28°C
<thumper> but it isn't :(
<thumper> 'tis winter
 * didrocks hugs pitti, thanks!
<thumper> pitti: I was wanting a short cut to say ✂☹
<pitti> too bad that DEAD and BEEF are not nice unicode chars :)
<thumper> :)
<pitti> well, 뻯 might very well mean "beef" in whatever script that is
 * didrocks loves when the package is built on soyuz before launchpad computes the diff
<Laney> seb128: hm, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=b6e011ad16311e2985aa523cf9bceef74168f95e makes this quite complicated
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I was planning to revert that commit
<seb128> Laney, to be able to do at least the current updates
<Laney> hm
<Laney> that would probably get harder and harder to maintain
<seb128> Laney, it's going to be problematic for further updates but that should unblock the first round
<seb128> Laney, yeah, well, no regression and having a proper keyboard indicator or a status icon back to patch is going to take a while
<Laney> seb128: alright, i'll try it
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> Laney, I'm still not convinced of the best way out, we could stay on 3.4 for g-s-d and g-c-c this cycle but I'm not convinced it's a win situation
<Laney> indeed. and we'll still have to do the work in some future cycle
<seb128> the new version have some nice improvement, tweaks design wanted, support for enterprise logins, etc
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: I wrote some test cases for bug 1020572: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1082499/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1020572 in apport "Deal better with DbusException errors" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1020572
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: look at the "DbusErrorAnalysis" checks; does that seem appropriate to you? anything which this should check in addition?
<pitti> it's still missing a service which crashes during a method call, which should also cause a NoReply, but with no running service
<pitti> that'll be somewhat more tricky to set up, but I'll work on it; but I'm interested in the general feedback
<didrocks> pitti: looks nice, I didn't know there was two possibility, like process running on different bus and that can be detected :)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, the naming seems appropriate to me
<pitti> Instead of prose, it could also contain some tag-like fields
<pitti> but I'd like to include the detected paths and process names as well
<didrocks> pitti: test_dbus_service_timeout isn't about a service not responding?
<didrocks> pitti: which is the same than crash at startup, isn't it?
<pitti> didrocks: it is
<pitti> didrocks: but it's a hanging process, not a crashed one
<pitti> didrocks: i. e. the service is running and you get a NoReply
<pitti> didrocks: if the backend is crashing during a call, it will not be running
<pitti> (that's the missing case, still above)
<pitti> err, "see" above
<didrocks> pitti: ah ok, in the additional metadata, you are telling that it's still running though
<didrocks> got it :)
<didrocks> well, I think you will need a mock service which will crash at startup for your tests
<didrocks> when called on a particular dbus method
<pitti> right, I'll add that
<seb128> pitti, looks fine to me!
 * desrt mumbles something about monday and coffee
<didrocks> hey desrt ;)
<desrt> damn you and your timezone
<didrocks> heh, happy monday morning!
<pitti> hey desrt
<desrt> good morning to both of you
 * desrt has a bad day ahead
<seb128> hey desrt
<desrt> i finally did some real runtime testing of my dconf reorganisation last night
<desrt> works great
<desrt> except for the fact that every time you write a setting it deletes all of the other ones
<seb128> desrt, small bug...
<desrt> ya
<desrt> i was thinking i should release it anyway
<desrt> seb128: SRU, perhaps?
<seb128> let's see if some user notice
<didrocks> at least, if they get it we can say "yep, but at least, we knew it before you" :)
<seb128> desrt, that would be lot of "fun" ;-)
<desrt> "we do not consider the feature of retaining old settings to be important.  why do you feel the need to customise more than one option?"
<desrt> ^ new GNOME attitude :D
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> mvo, hey, how are you?
<mvo> hey seb128 - I'm sure you want to nag me about aptdaemon! and you are right for doing it
<seb128> mvo, ahah, how did you guess ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I was feeling as well that this "how are you" was too nice on a Monday ;)
<seb128> didrocks, :-p
<mvo> ;)
<desrt> seb128: you need to try it my way
<seb128> didrocks, don't worry, I'm going to nag you about the unity SRU soon ;-)
<desrt> seb128: then nobody suspects a thing
<didrocks> seb128: well, let's popey's team doing a unity release first :)
<seb128> desrt, "can you review this patch: URL"?
<didrocks> seb128: I did some p-d-e and quickly sru today, did my precise part :p
<seb128> didrocks, will that happen before the end of year? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: but the sru team is really behind it seems
<popey> :p
<didrocks> seb128: let's see ;)
<seb128> popey, half ":p", we are on a tight schedule for the LTS .1...
<desrt> seb128: no.  you have to complain about it being monday and mumble something about coffee
<desrt> seb128: then, when they're not expecting, you go in for the kill
<seb128> desrt, lol
<didrocks> desrt: you didn't ask anything to us, pitti and I, trapped fish! :)
<desrt> didrocks: today was the control
<didrocks> ahah
<desrt> i catch you and release you, so you feel safe
<dobey> mvo: hey. any news on the sso gtk+ moving?
<desrt> didrocks: but now that you mention it...
<desrt> didrocks: just a friendly poke about the status of the dconf profile work :)
 * didrocks is not there
<mvo> dobey: its in trunk in s-c now, once I know the parameter I need to pass to the dbus call to call my own custom sso binary I think its done
<didrocks> desrt: you know it's far from being a priority for me, isn't it? ;)
<desrt> didrocks: i expect you will tell me "i was busy on other stuff" and that's fine :)
<desrt> just wanted to let you know that i still care :)
<dobey> mvo: to the sso regiser and login calls, one of the arguments is a dict; you just add "'ui_executable': 'name-of-the-binary'" to that dict
<pitti> didrocks, seb128: I implemented the analysis stuff for ServiceUnknown now, all tests pass now
<didrocks> desrt: I think it's a good idea, but I will try to do some experiment with it this cycle, but I think if we are going to switch to that, we need a proper blueprint and planning to chance all the override stuff to profiles
<didrocks> pitti: woooow \o/
<pitti> let's see how far it gets us
<didrocks> desrt: like the guadec hacking seesions will be a good time IMHO :)
<desrt> didrocks: sounds great
<mvo> dobey: cool, I add that now, thanks
<pitti> didrocks, seb128: NB that NoReply is still blacklisted, as we cannot squeeze anything useful out of it right now
<desrt> didrocks: i have a substantially lessened obligation to board duties this year, so i can actually have some hacking time :)
<desrt> pitti: testing!! it's fun!!
<pitti> desrt: it really is!
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, you will see the guadec this year and not be locked in a room for a week ;)
<didrocks> pitti: ok
<desrt> pitti: lcov is like ... amazing
<desrt> it turns testing into a game
<desrt> gotta get a high score!
<desrt> (100%, ideally)
<seb128> pitti, ok, let's see how that goes, have some of cases handled is a good start ;-)
<pitti> desrt: yeah, found the same with python-coverage back then :)
<seb128> kenvandine, Sweetshark, kenvandine: hey
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<desrt> kenvandine: are you going to say hi a second time?
<pitti> seb128: as soon as we convince the NoReply exception message to reveal which method/dbus name it tried to talk to, we can cover it, too
<seb128> kenvandine, Sweetshark, kenvandine: so it seems like the libreoffice 3.5.4 SRU got set verification-failed by micahg due to lo-menubar issues
<seb128> ups
<seb128> sorry
<seb128> kenvandine, Sweetshark, micahg: ^
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> i couldn't reproduce it on quantal
<seb128> what's the deal there?
<seb128> did you try with lo 3.5.4?
<micahg> kenvandine: quantal doesn't have 3.5.4 yet
<kenvandine> oh... i assumed it did
<kenvandine> isn't that the rule? gotta upload to devel before SRU?
<kenvandine> that would be interesting to test
<kenvandine> i do have plasma-desktop installed still
<kenvandine> Sweetshark, is LO 3.5.4 in a PPA or somewhere yet?
<seb128> kenvandine, it's not an hard rule, we didn't want to block the SRU on sorting quantal toolchain issues
<kenvandine> i see
<seb128> kenvandine, and we aim at uploading lo 3.6 beta and not 3.5.n to quantal
<seb128> kenvandine, you can probably install the precise-proposed version on quantal
<kenvandine> can someone on precise test lo-menubar 1.1 with the older LO?
<kenvandine> and plasma-desktop
<micahg> by Sat night I was thinking that there was indeed no breakage in -updates, and that it was contained in -proposed with the lo3.5.4/lo-menubar 0.1.1 combo
<micahg> but I didn't get a chance to confirm it
<seb128> micahg, btw I don't care much about the menubars to be broken, the current precise version segfaults libreoffice in some cases and make you loose work wheny ou want to print
<seb128> micahg, I like better breaking menubars than having the segfault
<seb128> especially that they are from universe
<seb128> i.e not supported
<micahg> seb128: well, -updates is 0 regressions from what I've been told, you can't trade breakage in an SRU
<seb128> the menubars also don't seem like worth failing the libreoffice SRU
<seb128> micahg, well, that's a non supported universe package
<micahg> seb128: but IANA SRU team member, didn't want it auto-migrated without this issue being looked at
<micahg> seb128: I think that's irrelevant as far as breakage goes
<seb128> it was migrated
<kenvandine> the bug says it makes plasma-desktop crash
<seb128> somebody rolled it back out to proposed
<kenvandine> but it doesn't include a crash report
<micahg> seb128: no, I meant libreoffice
<mvo> dobey: just to double check, support for the ui_executable is not in quantal yet, correct? i.e. in testing I will see the default -gtk client come up?
<seb128> micahg, would you be happy if we make libreoffice Conflicts lo-menubar and just document to not install those?
 * kenvandine would be in favor of that
<micahg> seb128: if that's the agreement you come to with the SRU team, that's up to you
<kenvandine> lo-menubar in general has been buggy
<seb128> micahg, well, you are the one who failed that SRU
<kenvandine> and it isn't part of the default experience
<seb128> micahg, not the SRU team
<dobey> mvo: support is there already, yes; it's in precise too
<micahg> seb128: only to get review before promotion
<seb128> micahg, that's why I'm asking you
<dobey> mvo: so once you have it installed, it should work
<seb128> micahg, well you also got the menubar update reverted from -updates
<dobey> mvo: it will look exactly the same as the current -gtk client, so you'll have to check the process list to see which one it is, really
<micahg> seb128: yeah, which I think might have been not necessary, but it's easy enough to push lo-menubar back to updates if the issue is confirmed to be limited to lo 3.5.4
<micahg> EOD Friday is not an opportune time to discover these things
<seb128> right
<seb128> kenvandine, Sweetshark: can you sort it you with the SRU team to know what they want exactly?
<kenvandine> i think i would be in favor of adding the conflicts for lo-menubar, it is still buggy... but the -proposed version is less crashy
<kenvandine> but the reality is it doesn't work well
<dobey> mvo: if you need me to review a branch to add that arg, let me know. or let me know when you land it, and i'll work on getting the removal of the current -gtk landed
<kenvandine> better to get the LO update and remove the buggy lo-menubar
<seb128> kenvandine, the issue is that I don't want a LO upload for that :-(
<seb128> kenvandine, because it means one day of buildds busy and resetting the SRU count
<kenvandine> oh
<micahg> seb128: the other issue is, I don't think update-manager will allow libreoffice to be updated on systems with lo-menubar installed if there's a conflicts
<seb128> right
<seb128> micahg, what's the problem,blocker with the current proposed combo?
<seb128> micahg, out of menubars which stopped being exported for some users
<micahg> seb128: I think so, if that's confirmed, lo-menubar can be pushed back to -updates
<kenvandine> the bug said it caused plasma-desktop to crash
<kenvandine> bug 1021946
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1021946 in lo-menubar "lo-menubar 0.1.1 from updates repositories makes plasma-desktop to crash" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1021946
<micahg> right, it causes the crash and then is useless in plasma desktop
<seb128> that would be a bug in plasma-desktop...
<micahg> well, it was working before apparently :)
<kenvandine> i would like someone to see if plasma-desktop crashes with lo-menubar and the older LO
<kenvandine> in precise
<seb128> micahg, working but making libreoffice segfault on print...
<micahg> you can't break other software with an SRU either, even if the bug is there AIUI
<seb128> doh
<micahg> seb128: right, but that goes back to not breaking some users at the expense of others
<seb128> installing plasma-desktop wants to install an hundred binaries, no thanks
<micahg> seb128: again, this is what I was told by ScottK, you can discuss with the SRU team, I just didn't want stuff auto-migrated which is why I added the block
<mvo> dobey: thanks, working on it right now to get a full end-to-end test
<seb128> micahg, lo-menubar is not supported, can we just go a wipe the package content? ;-)
<micahg> seb128: it might be an option, would probably depend on how broken
<seb128> micahg, ok, so let's step back a bit
<seb128> what happens with libreoffice 3.5.4 on precise-updates?
<seb128> like what would happen if we throw away the lo-menubar SRU but keep the lo one?
<micahg> good question, someone would need to test that use case with the old lo and lo-menubar
<micahg> err...new lo and old lo-menubar
<micahg> if it's limited to the SRU, you could do the lo SRU without the menubar one
<seb128> that would be good
<seb128> if only I could reproduce one of those issues :-(
<micahg> sorry for not being clear, E_NOCAFFEINEYET
<seb128> I guess we will need help from somebody having the issue on the bug
<micahg> I managed to reproduce the crasher in a guest account with precise-proposed enabled
<micahg> on precise that is
<seb128> doing what?
<micahg> loading libreoffice and adding the plasma-widget-menubar widget
<micahg> in KDE
<seb128> I guess I need to install KDE for that...
<kenvandine> micahg, great... then remove lo-menubar and see if you still get the crash
<seb128> let me try that
<micahg> kenvandine: well, that's one test, the other would be if the old lo-menubar has the same issue (which IIRC it did not)
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> but it is easier to remove lo-menubar than LO
<micahg> right, but if it's limited to new lo and new lo-menubar, you can choose which SRU you want more
<seb128> kenvandine, micahg: do you know if I can run the plasma menubar stuff under unity and how?
<micahg> seb128: that won't help, the bug is that it crashes the plasma desktop (well, it could show another bug I guess)
<seb128> micahg, what do I need to install to get a plasma desktop?
<seb128> let's install plasma-desktop
<seb128> over 100 depends :-(
<micahg> seb128: idk, I happen to have kubuntu-desktop installed
<seb128> that's where I was trying to avoid getting at
 * micahg wonders if it would work in a VM
<micahg> probably should
<Sweetshark> kenvandine: https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=precise <- 3.5.5 rc2
<dobey> mlankhorst: hey. added more info to bug #1021924 over the weekend, though not sure how useful it is
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1021924 in xorg "Multiple Displays not working on Core i7 3770S + Intel DQ77MK motherboard" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1021924
<seb128> xclaesse, there?
<xclaesse> <-- there
<seb128> xclaesse,
<seb128> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/wocky/commit/?id=d065b5ccf63b3a02a132cee370407a8a115fc444
<seb128> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/telepathy/telepathy-gabble/commit/?h=telepathy-gabble-0.16&id=9abf25885dd71047746ea496ea3bdaff7f3499e7
<seb128> xclaesse, are those enough for the msn issue?
<seb128> xclaesse, I will rather backport the minimal patch first to help getting that SRU in and do the full update later when there is time to argue about the other code cleanup commits
<xclaesse> seb128, let me verufy :)
<xclaesse> seb128, that's correct
<seb128> xclaesse, great, thanks for confirming
<xclaesse> seb128, I would take wocky 3012a34361e6ca61e897d9e74079752b00c28ede as well though
<seb128> is that the ipv6 port stuff?
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> I was pondering doing that, I will take it as well
<xclaesse> that fix in case MS tells us to connect to an ipv6, but it also fix in case MS tells us to connect to a specific port
<xclaesse> atm they say "foo.live.com" so we append ":5222", but if they start doing "foo.live.com:1234" without the patch we'll try to connect to "foo.live.com:1234:5222"
<xclaesse> which will fail
<seb128> right
<xclaesse> so as they do atm, that patch isn't needed, but I would recommend taking it to be safer on the long term :)
<xclaesse> seb128, thanks for taking care of this :)
<seb128> yw! sorry for being a bit slow on it
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, where did all the headers that was in firefox-dev on precise go on quantal?
<Laney> I wouldn't expect chrisccoulson to reply for a while ;-)
<micahg> kenvandine: they shouldn't be needed as nothing was left using xul integration, only the NPAPI headers
 * Laney wipes brow
<Laney> got that patch "ported"
<Laney> gsd builds once more
<kenvandine> i have something that needs xpcom-config.h
<micahg> kenvandine: nope, why does it need it
<kenvandine> dunno... just stopped building
<kenvandine> i'll talk to upstream
<micahg> well, anything besides using the NPAPI headers is prone to breakage with future releases
<micahg> well, that or the addon SDK
<dobey> xpcom is a significant required feature for netscape plug-ins
<kenvandine> it is for an extension
<dobey> it's also used by many plug-ins
<dobey> i know totem was using it at least
<micahg> well, it's one way of interaction which has been discouraged upstream
<micahg> totem was using NPAPI I thought
<dobey> yes, but some features of NPAPI expose xpcom to the plug-in for doing certain things
<micahg> well, if it's abstracted away in the NPAPI headers, you still wouldn't need the xpcom headers
<dobey> looks like totem might not actually use xpcom any more though
<dobey> i'm sure some people still do though
<dobey> vlc might
<dobey> i think one or more of the java plug-ins used to as well
<micahg> nope, vlc uses NPAPI
<mlankhorst> woops nothing to add
<micahg> actually, the vlc thing is in its own source, but I'm pretty sure it's just NPAPI at this point
<dobey> micahg: don't confuse people using NPAPI as not also using xpcom. totem used to also use xpcom, to do some scripting stuff.
<dobey> anyway, need to get some lunch. bbiab
<micahg> pure NPAPI
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, it's been my plan to remove those headers for a long time. eventually, the whole firefox-dev package will disappear
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, congrats! you shouldn't be at work
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, i'm not ;)
<chrisccoulson> i just opened my laptop for a few moments whilst i sat down :)
<chrisccoulson> and thanks :)
<didrocks> congrats chrisccoulson ;)
<chrisccoulson> thanks didrocks :)
<micahg> congrats chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, congrats ;-)
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how are you all doing?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, pretty good thanks. a bit tired though. we didn't get any sleep over the weekend (literally)
<chrisccoulson> we were in hospital overnight on saturday
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hehe, I guess you can catch up a bit of sleep now that the baby is here though ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well, only for a few days
<seb128> before years of not sleeping a full night again :p
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure that's going to happen. it's looking like she's nocturnal ;)
<seb128> she's already back home?
<chrisccoulson> she's slept all day today, but was awake all night last night
<chrisccoulson> yeah, she came home this afternoon
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: congrats!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh ok, I though they usually keep the mother & baby a couple of days ... no sleep for you then ;-)
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it depends on when they are born and if there are any complications
<chrisccoulson> if everything is ok, they're discharged after a doctor has checked the baby and it's had a hearing test
<chrisccoulson> which sometimes takes a while ;)
 * Laney high fives chrisccoulson 
<Laney> pushed g-s-d and g-c-c updates to lp
<Laney> they still need work though, sadly
<Laney> but at least all of the patches, including that monster one, are in a somewhat updated state :-)
<seb128> Laney, does it build? does it run? ;-)
<Laney> yes and ... somewhat :-)
<Laney> might be good enough for the PPA, but hopefully I can get someone to take a second look at it all :P
 * Laney goes to make some food
<seb128> Laney, I will try to have a look ;-)
<seb128> Laney, where are those? in the team vcs? or on your own branches ?
<seb128> Laney, I guess you still don't have access to the packaging vcs?
<Laney> I'm not in the team, so they are in my branches
<Laney> I linked them from the bugs, as well as listing the issues I found
<seb128> ok
<seb128> you could apply to the team
<seb128> but coredev will give you those rights as well
<Laney> how does that work?
<seb128> since you applied for that I figured it would not be needed
<Laney> I thought it was nomination
<seb128> basically email the desktop list asking to join the team and get 2 (or 3, I'm not sure now) people to +1 you
<Laney> "At least three existing members have to confirm that they have worked enough with you to judge your skills and that you meet the criteria above. Usually these three people are your sponsors."
<seb128> right
<seb128> it should be easy to get those
<seb128> you got at least 3 desktopers writing on your wiki IIRC
<Laney> well, the next DMB meeting is looking a bit shaky for quorum so I might as well
<seb128> yeah, easy enough
<seb128> just drop an email on the list ;-)
<Laney> doing right now
<Laney> there we go
 * didrocks waves good evening
<ceti311_> #join #compiz-dev
<dobey> hrmm. are people actually using quantal on intel hardware? or is everyone using nvidia/amd/ati?
<desrt> dobey: if you're talking about unity, then there's a good chance nobody is running it on intel :)
<dobey> desrt: i don't know about unity, but i just booted the amd64 live image from today on my dell duo, and all i got was a black screen when it got to where X should have been
<desrt> dobey: talk to robert_ancell or RAOF
<dobey> desrt: what did you mean about unity? is it horribly broken on intel right now?
<desrt> dobey: i don't know that it is
<desrt> dobey: but the unity developers, as a group, have a tendency to run on priorietary graphics
<desrt> *proprietary
 * thumper has intel
<desrt> thumper: you're a developer? :)
<thumper> was...
<thumper> :P
<thumper> I still compile and run trunk
<thumper> dobey: I think I found your problem...
<thumper> dobey: this is on quantal?
<thumper> dobey: there is a missing dependency causing unity to not be installed
<dobey> thumper: well, this is on the quantal daily live image
<thumper> dobey: right, currently unity isn't installable on quantal due to a bad dep
<thumper> thomi is emailing appropriate people :)
<thomi> ...
<thumper> thomi: same issue as AP
<thomi> yes
<dobey> thumper: so the daily image is totally screwed? i mean, even if unity itself was broken, i'd expect more than a black screen. like, maybe getting shoved to a VT, or X working but displaying everything except the unity bits
<dobey> the install/try dialog doesn't show or anything
<thumper> dobey: well, I'd also expect more than a blank screen
<thumper> not sure about that
<thumper> but symptoms sound familiar
<thomi> thumper: it could be the PPA we're using, rather than quantal main itself.
<dobey> and i can't switch to a vt with keyboard either
<thumper> hmm...
 * thomi runs some tests
<thumper> could be something else then
<dobey> like, X tries to init the driver and locks up hard or something.
<dobey> so maybe it's not just my i7 that it's happening on, if this Atom has similar issue
<dobey> my i7 workstation has been having similar issues with quantal daily image for about a week or so
<dobey> anyway, i'm not really here now (/away) so i should actually go :)
<dobey> later
<thumper> actually, thomi has confirmed our issue is just with our staging PPA
<thumper> so a different problem to you
<thumper> sorry
<robert_ancell> desrt, hey
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-07-10
<jasoncwarner_> hey robert_ancell , how goes the compositor stuff? still having fun?
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, yep, still ironing out details
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: progressing the way you envisioned originally? any setbacks?
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, just tricky setting everything up right but is working as expected when done right.
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: nice...can't wait to see it :)
<jasoncwarner_> still thinking first cut later this week?
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, yep
<jasoncwarner_> cool. thanks, man
<robert_ancell> RAOF, any reason why xwayland wouldn't be emitting SIGUSR1?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, btw I found my problem, I had a \n on the end of WAYLAND_SOCKET
<RAOF> None that I can think of?
<RAOF> Yay!
<RAOF> You should also be able to listen for the ready signal.
<robert_ancell> so X server is starting, but I just get a black screen and lightdm says it's waiting for SIGUSR1 as normal
<RAOF> But since you already listen for SIGUSR1 that's probably easier.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: The xwayland server *should* wander through the same codepath that sends SIGUSR1 to the parent process.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I just turned on -retro and don't see the background, so it might well be something else
<RAOF> Oh, have you called switch_to? It won't display anything until you explicitly switch to the client.
<RAOF> Not that this should affect it sending SIGUSR1.
<robert_ancell> ah, that could be it
<RAOF> On the basis that explicit is better than implicit :)
<RAOF> Also that it's hard to manage the transitions between clients if starting a new client automatically displays it.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yeah, that's a problem
<robert_ancell> RAOF, can we handle that?
<RAOF> We do; starting a new client doesn't display it, the display manager needs to explicity switch_to it.
<robert_ancell> I'd like them to start rendering to an offscreen buffer, and then I'll switch them over when ready
<RAOF> Which is why you're not seeing anything with -retro :)
<RAOF> X is happily rendering away to its offscreen buffer ☺
<desrt> robert_ancell: pong
<robert_ancell> desrt, hey, was wondering if quantal should be using d-conf 0.13.0
<desrt> yes
<robert_ancell> k
<desrt> i have some pretty big changes in the pipe
<desrt> will go out with next week's gnome release
<desrt> have you been following the branch?
<robert_ancell> nope
<desrt> http://git.gnome.org/browse/dconf/log/?h=wip/reorg
<robert_ancell> RAOF, btw you should add some _exit(EXIT_FAILURE); calls after our exec calls in simple-display-manager - get's confusing if the exec fails otherwise :)
<pitti> Good morning
<jbicha> robert_ancell: is there a reason you're uploading everything to quantal-proposed?
<robert_ancell>  jbicha, aren't we supposed to?  or has the plan changed again
<jbicha> I think that was just for the Alpha freeze or if stuff is likely to cause issues
<RAOF> robert_ancell, jbicha: Yeah, quantal-proposed is (still) just for transitions or during freezes; unless something's changed recently there's not yet any auto-migrate system in place.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, can you take a quick look at src/seat-weston.c in lp:~robert-ancell/lightdm/weston-compositor and see if anything stands out why I wouldn't be getting the ready signal?
<robert_ancell> I can see the greeter running, and the weston log seems to show the ready event being generated
<robert_ancell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1083918
<robert_ancell> and afaict it's doing the same thing your DM does (which I can confirm working here)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: There doesn't seem to be much of a difference, except that you're passing a stack variable to wl_system_client_add_listener.
<robert_ancell> yeah, i tried making it static, no change
<RAOF> It would almost certainly have crashed if that were the case, yeah.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, can I call wl_display_manager_switch_to_client at any time?
<RAOF> Once the client has started, yes.
<robert_ancell> i.e. once I get that signal?
<RAOF> It's definitely safe any time after you get that signal, yes.
<RAOF> I'll just check if it's safe sooner, too.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I just connected it up without waiting for the signal and it appears to work...
<robert_ancell> but getting some crazy colour effects here
<robert_ancell> RAOF, are you busy at the moment?
<RAOF> I'm wandering through the SRU queue; I can happily interrupt that.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, ok, let's get it running on your machine and see if you see the same things
<robert_ancell> step 1: Get lp:~robert-ancell/lightdm/weston-compositor
<RAOF> Done.
<robert_ancell> step 2: Build with ./autogen.sh --prefix=`pwd`/install; make ; make install
<robert_ancell> step 3: Stop existing lightdm (I think required?)
<RAOF> Seems likely.
<robert_ancell> step 4: get weston.conf from http://paste.ubuntu.com/1083931
<robert_ancell> step 5: sudo ./src/lightdm -c weston.conf
<robert_ancell> logs go into install/var/log
<robert_ancell> I have to ssh into the machine to stop it with a 'killall lightdm'
<robert_ancell> step 5: witness the weirdness
<robert_ancell> what I'm seeing is the accumulating over the top of the existing rendering, but it could be a gtk/u-g bug?
<robert_ancell> once in a session I'm seeing various rendering bugs (window seems off center, old contents being left behind, flickering etc)
<RAOF> Aaah.
<RAOF> I think this might be my bug.
<robert_ancell> apart from that, things generally seem to be running
<RAOF> What appears to be happening is that the *root* window is mad.
<robert_ancell> compiz seems to be using more CPU than normal
<robert_ancell> madder than normal?
<lifeless> robert_ancell: more CPU than normal...
<lifeless> robert_ancell: I didn't know the dial went to 12!
<robert_ancell> lifeless, :)
<lifeless> thats unfair really; but I seem to be a magnet for compiz glitches :)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Yeah, that's using llvmpipe.
<RAOF> Which is also why compiz is rendering oddly.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, oh, my 3d has disabled?
<RAOF> Yus
<RAOF> Wheee!
<robert_ancell> RAOF, did you log into a session ok?
<RAOF> That root window madness on unity-greeter is FUN!
<robert_ancell> it's the new design, don't you know?
<RAOF> Yeah, logged into a session; that's where I ran glxinfo, to find out that it's llvmpipe.
<robert_ancell> I did notice one improvement however - no flicker when logging out and back to the greeter!
<RAOF> Yes. Also, as I say, a fun burst of colour!
<robert_ancell> I like how it flickers with the cursor, and there is a motion blur on the labels
<RAOF> I also like how the keymap's qerty, rather than dvorak. Makes entering my password that bit much more enjoyable!
<RAOF> Hah.
<RAOF> So, that's why there's a little pink band down the right hand side - weston's lying about the screen resolution. It says it's 1360x768; it's really 1366x768
<robert_ancell> oh, that again
<thumper> hi folks
<RAOF> Compiz is officially Not A Fan of llvmpipe :)
<thumper> any chance we can have someone look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdb/+bug/1006860 ?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1006860 in gdb "gdb crashes when loading core files (in is_ctor_or_dtor)" [High,Confirmed]
<thumper> RAOF: we'll get there
<robert_ancell> RAOF, how bad do these issues look>
<robert_ancell> ?
<robert_ancell> bad = complexity/possibility of fixing
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Can we get design to sign off on the awesome bloom when returning to unity-greeter from a session? :)
<RAOF> llvmpipe rather than hardware rendering is probably trivial; set EGL_LOG_LEVEL=info and I'd wager it's stupidly loading egl_gallium+llvmpipe rather than egl_dri2+i965
<RAOF> The root window thing... is less familiar to me. This might just be a switch that I need to flick, though. Alternately, I could treat the root window specially.
<RAOF> The 1360*768 rather thar 1366*768 is something that we'll be fixing in the course of handling RANDRish stuff anyway.
<RAOF> Fundamentally the problem seems to be that the root window is accumulating drawing, rather than overwriting.
<robert_ancell> right
<RAOF> That shouldn't be terribly hard to fix, once I work out why it's actually happening.
<robert_ancell> ok, I'll tidy this stuff up and get it ready for wider testing and work on the screen lock stuff.  I think you can safely reproduce everything on your system so I'll await an updated PPA then we can recommend other people start testing when it looks more sane
<robert_ancell> RAOF, the other bug I noticed was I couldn't access the auto-hid launcher, not sure what's causing it
<robert_ancell> i.e. access by dragging onto it
<robert_ancell> moving onto it
<RAOF> I know!
<RAOF> That happens because the drag-to-reveal effect requires X getting motion events outside the visible area; weston isn't sending those, because they're nonsensical to clients.
<robert_ancell> but pitti's alt+ctrl+t always saves me :)
<RAOF> <super> still works.
<RAOF> The launcher will work again once we swap out weston input handling for real xf86-input-*.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, oh, and the new API you added for key grabbing - should I use that to connect up alt+ctrl+n?
<RAOF> Yes
 * robert_ancell takes a list
<RAOF> You should also hook up ctrl+alt+delete to it.
<RAOF> Oh!
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I'm pretty sure llvmpipe is your fault; you need to give us users access to /dev/dri/card0
<robert_ancell_> RAOF, how do I do that?
<RAOF> Normally that'd be handled by consolekit, IIRC.
<robert_ancell_> RAOF, yeah, so below the DM, I'll chase it down
<robert_ancell_> RAOF, is that no used in the current X?
<RAOF> It is used in the current X; when you set up the ConsoleKit session it adds your user to /dev/dri, /dev/sound (whatever that actually is), etc acls.
<RAOF> You'll notice that if you try and pull up the sound properties under your weston session you'll just get the dummy output; this is the same problem.
<lifeless> ok yay perfect timing
<lifeless> closed my laptop lid, opened it, and X is wedged
<lifeless> shows background only, can't alt-tab or anything, moving the mouse changes it from an insertion bar to a pointer in a rectangular region of the screen.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, oh, I think it's because it's not running all those same shell scripts when run manually
<lifeless> Any hints as to whats naffed ?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, ok, shouldn't be too hard
<RAOF> lifeless: My guess is that the kernel has forgotten about a VLBANK.
<RAOF> lifeless: If you switch to a VT, killall -9 compiz (a couple of times, until it sticks), and then DISPLAY=:0 metacity, you should get something backe.
<lifeless> drm_mode_getfb is whinging about an invalid id
<lifeless> but then I've switched to a VT :)
<RAOF> Yeah, it does that.
<lifeless> woohoo
<lifeless> thanks
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Heh. Don't leave your session idle too long; I think I may have missed disabling the weston screensaver :)
<lifeless> so, how do I get unity back?
<RAOF> Reboot.
<lifeless> _serious_ ?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yeah, I noticed that!  IMO a system screensaver makes more sense anyway...
<RAOF> Anything that tries to glXSwapBuffers will hang in the kernel, waiting for a vblank interrupt that never comes.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, ok, gtg, thanks for all the hard work in the display layer, it's nice to start to see something actually running
<RAOF> So, now's not a good time to fire up WoW, either :)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Yeah, it's sweet to see something sensible actually running :)
<lifeless> RAOF: ah, I quit WoW :)
<mlankhorst> the intro screen is a great test program though
<lifeless> RAOF: thanks, and how do I avoid that happening in future ?
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> lifeless: I *think* this is fixed in the latest Quantal kernel?
<lifeless> ok, so upgrade :P
<lifeless> I'm still precising it up
<RAOF> You're running precise?
<RAOF> Oh! I wasn't aware that this was a problem on precise.
<lifeless> tada.
<RAOF> ubuntu-bug linux!
<lifeless> I had a hang, RAOF told me to ?
<RAOF> I think the answer might be either “don't have your screen off for a long¹ time”.
<RAOF> ¹: For suitably undefined values of “long”
<lifeless> RAOF: like, 30 seconds ?
<RAOF> For me it was ~hours.
<RAOF> If you get the system into that state again, you should find that compiz is hung. Tell the kernel guys that GL applications are locking up when they try to swapbuffers.
<lifeless> RAOF: bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1022819
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1022819 in linux "X hung, mouse moved and changed shape but no graphics updates" [Undecided,New]
 * TheMuso considers nvidia drivers after having another period of no screen rendering when CPU load is a little higher.
<TheMuso> s/a little higher/high/
<BigWhale> Good Morning Everyone.
<RAOF> Why Hello There!
<BigWhale> RAOF: So jumpy so early in the morning. :>
<tkamppeter> pitti, can you have a look at bug 1022785? The user seems to have lost his /etc/init.d/cups file in his old CUPS version and so is not able to upgrade to a new Upstarting CUPS version. Do we need a change on CUPS?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1022785 in cups "package cups 1.5.0-8ubuntu6 [modified: usr/lib/cups/filter/commandtoescpx usr/lib/cups/filter/commandtopclx usr/lib/cups/filter/imagetopdf usr/lib/cups/filter/imagetops usr/lib/cups/filter/imagetoraster usr/lib/cups/filter/pdftoijs usr/lib/cups/filter/pdftoopvp usr/lib/cups/filter/pdftopdf usr/lib/cups/filter/pdftops usr/lib/cups/filter/pdftoraster usr/lib/cups/filter/pstopdf usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoescpx
<pitti> tkamppeter: easiest is usually to reinstall the package with --force-confmiss
<pitti> tkamppeter: conffile handling is not cups specific, so there is little that cups should do there
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks. I answered to that bug now.
<seb128> hey desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<seb128> didrocks, it's meeting reminder day you didn't remind me :p
<pitti> seb128: I'm great, thanks! happily hacking on libudev
<didrocks> seb128: I was waiting for you to say hi on #ubunut-desktop first :p
<seb128> didrocks, ;-)
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, kenvandine, TheMuso, cyphermox, RAOF: you guys need to better filter your emails ;-)
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, kenvandine, TheMuso, cyphermox, RAOF: you are the ones who didn't reply to my "Do you all receive,filter team emails from launchpad?" email from last week
 * mlankhorst didn't eitiher :D
<seb128> ups
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: oh, I didn't respond to that...oops
<seb128> mlankhorst, indeed!
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, did you get it? ;-)
<Laney> I was thinking about that
<mlankhorst> it showed up in launchpad.net/contactviaweb
<Laney> it's not possible to have group discussions if you use that feature, is it?
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: I did...and marked it "TODO" and then, didn't do it
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, ok, good
<mlankhorst> but just hit reply and sent a blank mail back
<mlankhorst> enjoy\
<seb128> Laney, no, I think it's a one way street ... maybe an alias or group for the team is better after all, still I would like those emails to not land in null ;-)
<seb128> mlankhorst, you should have received an email as well, you can reply to it without using the launchpad ui
<Laney> yeah it would be good, but probably not for 'official' use, rather so we don't miss random contacts
<Laney> for chat a proper mailing list would be better I suppose
<seb128> right
<seb128> we already have lists
<seb128> I don't think we have so much private in team discussions
<Laney> I thought that point was that you don't like maintaining a list in your client?
<seb128> right, I found the launchpad feature handy to contact all members of a team
<seb128> i.e for meeting reminders
<seb128> i.e -> e.g
<rickspencer3> didrocks, ping
<seb128> didrocks, HIDE
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> rickspencer3, bonjour
<rickspencer3> didrocks, Nathan_S is trying to install quickly, but apt can't find it
<rickspencer3> seb128, haha
<didrocks> rickspencer3: pong ;)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: on precise?
<seb128> universe is enabled?
<didrocks> or quantal?
<didrocks> yeah, universe should be enabled :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, Nathan_S is on precise, and universe is enabled (according to his software-sources_ box
<didrocks> did he refresh the repository?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, he's on a stock 12.04 install running from a USB key
<rickspencer3> I guess he could try:
<rickspencer3> sudo apt-get update
<rickspencer3> Nathan_S, ^
<didrocks> rickspencer3: I'm pretty sure the repos has to be refreshed (apt-get update)
<rickspencer3> btw, hi Nathan_S ;)
<Nathan_S> Hi rick :) its updating as we speak
<Nathan_S> thanks guys :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, Nathan_S is going to spend some time this week going through all the quickly tutorials
<didrocks> hey Nathan_S ;)
<didrocks> sweet
<rickspencer3> it would help if quickly installed, though :)
<didrocks> can be somewhat useful, yeah
<didrocks> :)
<Nathan_S> update done, searching for quickly :)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: waow, I never looked at the reviews in software-center
<Nathan_S> it still didn't turn up on software center, but i typed in the command line you told me and it is working away
<didrocks> the Quickly ones are really good :)
<seb128> didrocks, are they good?
<rickspencer3>   nice
<seb128> cool!
<didrocks> Nathan_S: I think you need to look at "technical items"
 * rickspencer3 looks
<didrocks> when you look for Quickly
<Nathan_S> technical items are shown and it isn't there :/ but it is installing after typing it in on terminal
<Nathan_S> Aha it has appeared on software center!
<didrocks> hum, weird, I'm pretty sure it's lost in the technical items area if you click on it :)
<rickspencer3> Nathan_S, can you please make sure to note that Quickly didn't show up before you jumped through hoops?
<rickspencer3> it's good to know that the web site does now work on a stock install!
<Nathan_S> I thought that too, but originally at the bottom it said "show 66 technical items" and now it says "show all 357 technical items"
<Nathan_S> and quickly is showing up without showing technical items
<Nathan_S> rickspencer3, Yep, its already in the blog
<james_w> if your search exactly matches the name of a technical item then it shows up without having to check the box
<seb128> mvo_, hey, daily aptdaemon SRU verification ping, 25 days and counting ;-)
 * pitti sighs at desktop-devel-list
<Laney> please add me to the desktop team ping ;-)
<seb128> Laney, hey
<seb128> Laney, done! congrats ;-)
<Laney> awesome, cheers!
<seb128> Laney, yw, I still have g-s-d to review on my list for today but feel free to merge that in the official vcs with a note in the changelog of what is needed before upload
<seb128> Laney, we already have 3.5 ongoing work in the vcs anyway so it just makes sense to keep working there
<seb128> pitti, lot of ddl discussion around those ibus changes...
<pitti> seb128: yeah, but with a rather harsh tone
<mvo_> seb128: meh, indeed
<RAOF> seb128: Like jasoncwarner_, I got it, went “Ok, I need to read & respond” and then didn't.
<didrocks> if it's taking less than 5 minutes, do it now :)
<seb128> RAOF, ok, good ;-)
<seb128> mvo_, hey, ping, daily aptdaemon testing reminder
<RAOF> didrocks: Yeah, but... mail! :)
 * seb128 hides from mvo_
<seb128> pitti, never had to deal with Bastien before? ;-)
<didrocks> RAOF: heh, I do that generally to not being depressed seeing the number of answers I have to do every day :)
<seb128> there is 3 approches to email, one is to the brave and deal with them as they come, the other options are to just ignore them all or just delete them as they come ;-)
 * RAOF is a fan of “have an elaborate series of filters, dropping everything thats ‘important’ in a single folder and farming everything else off into their own special boxes that can be perused when the mood strikes.
<seb128> RAOF, right, the point of that email was to check if people have the right pipes to have those emails landing in a visible box ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I did, but it still stings me when discussions go bad like that
<seb128> pitti, yeah, ddl can be depressing like that :-(
<seb128> pitti, a number of people unsubscribed from ddl due to those discussions, not sure how useful the list is still...
<didrocks> going to /dev/null for me because of that :/
<mlankhorst> well so far treating everything as launchpad as spam was only wrong once
<mlankhorst> ;)
<mlankhorst> s/as/from/
<desrt> happy tuesday
<didrocks> (seems nobody want to get into desrt's trap today ;))
<desrt> didrocks: hey!
<didrocks> hey desrt! I'm alreay far far away :)
<seb128> didrocks, I got the guy in /ignore, you never know
<desrt> seb128: i wanted to talk to you
<desrt> seb128: i should be bumping the soname of libdconf, right?
<desrt> there have been API removals and changes
<seb128> didrocks, btw if he ever comes to ask a question that we should reply to please can you answer ;-)
<desrt> hm.  you're good at this game :)
<seb128> :-p
<seb128> desrt, hey ;-) how are you?
<desrt> feeling a bit better now that you're talking to me :p
 * seb128 hugs desrt
<didrocks> seb128: ah see, you felt into the trap!
 * desrt has no work to assign today
<didrocks> promise?
<desrt> yes :)
 * didrocks hugs desrt then :)
<didrocks> "oh btw…"
<desrt> didrocks: you know what my standing request is.  no need to repeat it :)
<didrocks> heh, indeed
<didrocks> blame seb128, he gave me even more work this morning :p
<desrt> seb128: so like... i guess there are almost nobody outside of the dconf package itself using libdconf
<seb128> desrt, did you manage to get dconf ng to stop whipping user keys? ;-)
<desrt> seb128: ya :)
<desrt> seb128: but here's the deal....
<desrt> i think you have libdconf and libdconf-dbus-1 in the same package
<desrt> oh.  you don't.
<seb128> desrt, libdconf ... no, I know of some users of the command line utility, not of the lib
<desrt> okay.  this is easy then
<desrt> so does it matter if i increase the soname?
<seb128> no
<desrt> ok
<desrt> may as well keep it at zero then
<desrt> less packaging shuffle that way :)
<seb128> oh, you mean it this way
<didrocks> hum, you need to bump it :)
<seb128> I though you were asking if an soname increment would create work or issues
<seb128> please increment the number if you break abi
<didrocks> so, libdconf (old) can talk to newer libdconf-dbus?
<seb128> you never know, and it's not a big issue
<desrt> didrocks: they are unrelated
<desrt> libdconf is implemented with GDBus and libdconf-dbus-1 is implemented with libdbus-1
<didrocks> oh
<desrt> they share some code in the implementation... but it's private symbols
<didrocks> so my question is: libdconf (old) can talk to the newer service?
<desrt> yes.  it can.
<desrt> although i'm not happy about it :)
<seb128> it seems a bit weird to have 2 libs to be honest ;-)
<didrocks> well, I know that for your proudness, keeping it to a 0 soname was a goal :p
<desrt> and the reverse is not true
<desrt> seb128: there are 3, in fact
<desrt> seb128: if you count the GSettingsBackend GIOModule as a library
<desrt> seb128: in any case, talk to the powers that be... apparently it was unacceptable to use GDBus in unity-2d
<seb128> desrt, wth
<seb128> desrt, I'm sure unity-2d uses glib ;-)
<desrt> it does
<desrt> but it uses QtDBus
<desrt> which uses libdbus-1
<seb128> oh, I see...
<desrt> so in order to share 1 dbus connection, dconf had to use libdbus-1 as well
<didrocks> well, anyway, this problem will be sooner or later behind us :)
<didrocks> (unfortunatly later…)
<desrt> i don't think so
<desrt> i imagine that since we have QML as our developer platform dconf-qt will continue to be used
<seb128> right, but it's not a real issue in practice
<desrt> the dbus-1 code is actually in a bit of a bad state in dconf
<seb128> desrt, to go back to the topic, please bump the soname, it doesn't cost much and it's theorically clean and avoid any issue we might not have though about
<desrt> and by bad state i mean 'exactly the same state as it was before'
 * desrt has completely avoided touching it at all for fear of breaking it and no real way of testing it
<desrt> seb128: ah.  okay.
<desrt> seb128: my main concern was that i thought that both libs were in the same package, which is not the case
<desrt> because the dbus-1 would have 0 and the client would be 1
<seb128> that's not an issue either
<desrt> so what would you call the package?
<seb128> we have some packages like that
<seb128> we would have increased the name to 1
<seb128> it's less clean, but in practice what matters is to have a rename when the abi is made incompatible
<desrt> and then later when i break the libdconfdbus-1 API and bump its soname to 1?
<desrt> you rename it again from 1 to... 1?
<seb128> when those happen usually debian just put each in their binary then
<seb128> which is already the case here...
<desrt> ya.  that's what i figured you'd have to do
<desrt> yup
<desrt> so no problem :D
<seb128> indeed ;-)
<desrt> btw: i remember that vuntz did something...
<desrt> perhaps you remember it too :)
<didrocks> vuntz did something? really? :)
<didrocks> when? ;)
<desrt> a long time ago :)
<didrocks> heh
<desrt> gnome-panel has a libdconf depend, i think
 * desrt checks if that is still the case
<seb128> desrt, he was not using the command line utility?
<desrt> yup.
<desrt> nope.
<seb128> desrt, the profiles are handled using dconf
<seb128> but I though that was the binary
<desrt> ./gnome-panel/panel-layout.c:                panel_dconf_write_sync (key, variant, NULL);
<desrt> looks quite like an API call to me
<desrt> oh.  wait.
<desrt> ahah
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> using dconf_client_write()
<desrt> no... not so lucky
<desrt> yup
<desrt> this will need to be changed
<seb128> well, good that the soname change ;-)
<seb128> you just need to track vuntz to update his code
 * desrt guesses it will be faster to do the changes himself
<desrt> they are quite minor
<desrt> in this case
<seb128> you are insulting vuntz there! ;-)
 * desrt wonders what the shelf life of gnome-panel is
<desrt> speaking of shelf-life of soon-to-be-abandoned projects...
<desrt> didrocks: are you basing your migration stuff on the migration stuff in gconf?
<didrocks> desrt: indeed, adding tests and so on
<didrocks> desrt: when I'll have time to start it :)
<desrt> do you plan to push upstream?
<didrocks> desrt: I want to have something generic, then, "pushing" per say, why not if it has values for GNOME
<desrt> didrocks: i just wonder how much longer upstream is going to care about gconf at all
<desrt> i hear rumours about it being dropped from the release sets soon (like next cycle)
<didrocks> desrt: well, it won't be centered on gconf like this tool
<didrocks> hence the, I don't know if it will be useful to GNOME
<desrt> just saying... if you guys plan to ship gconf for much longer then perhaps you should take maintainership of it
<desrt> i can't imagine that many apps will still use it, so the migration will be the only thing
<didrocks> desrt: well, the migration tool has nothing to do with gconf :)
<desrt> didrocks: the migration tool has to read from gconf :)
<didrocks> hum, why?
<didrocks> are we speaking about the same thing?
<desrt> didrocks: i assumed that your work would be an expansion of the existing tool
<desrt> which as its only (current) mode of operation is reading out of gconf and writing to gsettings
<didrocks> desrt: you didn't want to have a special format and prefered that we only launch shell scripts
<desrt> didrocks: ah.  so you really are writing a new tool then
<didrocks> hence the fact it will be separated, it's not for a gconf->gsettings transition
<didrocks> yeah, on the same concept
<desrt> hrmph.
<didrocks> if we had some special syntax for common operation, I would just extend the existing one
<didrocks> but you showed me it's not needed and dealing with scripts is just more straightforward :)
<desrt> in this day and age probably it's true
<desrt> it seems my attempt to hook you in for more work has failed :)
<didrocks> I attest that's a complete failure, sorry :-)
<desrt> i'm slightly concerned about our LTS->LTS path
<desrt> precise has keybindings (as an obvious and painful example) in gconf
<seb128> desrt, you have a work item to read the datas from the .xmls on disk for this cycle in case you forgot ;-)
<desrt> what idiot volunteered me for that? :(
<desrt> seb128: is there some way i can ask launchpad for a list of all work items i have on approved blueprints for this cycle?
<desrt> thumper and i were trying to figure this out...
<desrt> seems like it should be pretty obvious
<pgraner> seb128, fyi I keep hitting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/screen-resolution-extra/+bug/1012774 about every 5 min
<ubot2> pgraner: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0xa2d980c> bug 1012774 not found
<seb128> desrt, you did volunteer for that!
<seb128> desrt, I'm trying to find it out, you can search for desrt on http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/canonical-desktop-team.html to get your desktop ones
<seb128> desrt, "look at making the gsettings to gconf parse the xmls directly"
<seb128> is one of yours
<desrt> seb128: nice.  broken link :)
<seb128> desrt, right, not sure why it doesn't work for some users
<desrt> i see it has it broken out below in any case
<seb128> desrt, http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/u/didrocks.html
<seb128> is what you should get
<desrt> wow
<desrt> he's important enough to have his own burndown
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> maybe i don't get one because i have relatively few items
<didrocks> \o/
<desrt> this page has lots of items that i vaguely remember volunteering myself for :/
<seb128> desrt, no, I don't know why, some people get their page some not
<seb128> desrt, i.e there is a bug and we should fix it, it just has been too low priority on my list to try to look at the code
<desrt> seb128: you're a launchpad hacker now? :)
<seb128> desrt, no, but status.ubuntu.com is not on launchpad ;-)
<desrt> ahh
<seb128> desrt, it's made of scripts consuming launchpad datas
<mterry> Laney, hey congrats on being a desktop member!  Sorry I didn't get time to +1 your app
<Laney> mterry: thanks. I'm happy knowing you did it in spirit ;-)
<didrocks> mterry: didn't you tell me the other day "oh no, not Laney"? :)
<mterry> :)
 * didrocks runs
<Laney> /kick didrocks
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> Laney: now that I gave you my +1, no more consideration? that's harsh!
 * Laney is such a user :P
<seb128> desrt, ah, I found back what I was looking for
<seb128> desrt, https://launchpad.net/~desrt/+upcomingwork
<desrt> nice
<seb128> desrt, that doesn't seem to list all your workitems though but I guess that's because some of the specs are not milestoned for quantal
<desrt> seb128: ya... the other work is the thinclient stuff
<desrt> they probably didn't handle their blueprints properly
<desrt> (or elected not to...)
<seb128> desrt, ok, that page requires a milestone on the blueprint
<seb128> desrt, https://launchpad.net/~desrt/+upcomingwork you got some extra ones listed
<desrt> what is this magic?  that's the same url!
<seb128> desrt, I went on some of the specs and set a milestone from the 12.10 cycle
<desrt> ah.  thanks :)
<pgraner> didrocks, anyone report problems with todays update and unity not displaying the top panel/Launcher & Dash?
<didrocks> pgraner: hum, not yet, are you running -proposed?
<pgraner> didrocks, yep
<didrocks> pgraner: apt-cache policy unity
<pgraner> didrocks, pgraner@zorak:~$ apt-cache policy unity
<pgraner> unity:
<pgraner>   Installed: (none)
<pgraner>   Candidate: 5.12-0ubuntu4
<pgraner>   Version table:
<pgraner>      5.12-0ubuntu4 0
<pgraner>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/main amd64 Packages
<didrocks> pgraner: well, seems you have no unity installed, partial upgrade?
<pgraner> didrocks, not that I saw
<didrocks> well, something uninstall unity when you dist-upgrade
<didrocks> apt should have warned you ;)
<pgraner> didrocks, nope and now its telling me that I have held broken packages
<Laney> unity isn't even out of NEW yet
<pgraner> didrocks, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1084430/
<Laney> does one of the other uploads breaks against older versions?
<didrocks> pgraner: well, I don't think that mvo_ changed apt to not warned on uninstalling packages behind your back :)
<didrocks> pgraner: as Laney said, some package are still waited to be NEWed
<didrocks> pgraner: so apt can't install unity without latest libunity-core
<seb128> pgraner, did you do a partial upgrade in update-manager?
<didrocks> Laney: soname change
<pgraner> didrocks, I never use update-manager
<pgraner> didrocks,  only dist-upgrade
<seb128> pgraner, well, packages don't go away without confirmation ... you probably acked it to be uninstalled
<didrocks> pgraner: and dist-upgrade told you "going to remove: unity, ubuntu-desktop", right?
<didrocks> yeah, that's what I'm trying to explain
<pgraner> didrocks, if it did i missed it and hit yes
<didrocks> seems likely to me
<didrocks> seb128: btw, can you NEW the packages? I prefer not to ack my own packages :)
<seb128> didrocks, sure
<seb128> pgraner, for the other issue, can you run "python -c "import XKit"" and "dpkg -l python-xkit"?
<didrocks> pgraner: should be published shortly, then you can apt-get install unity again
<seb128> didrocks, you are on quantal, does the import XKit works for you?
<pgraner> didrocks, ack
<pgraner> seb128, sure
<didrocks> pgraner: if you apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, you need to wait a little bit more, because unity-2d needs to build as well (and it's waiting on unity)
<didrocks> seb128: one sec
<seb128> pgraner, btw the unity issue is the reason why proposed should not be used
<didrocks> seb128: it's not install for me
<didrocks> oh it is
<seb128> pgraner, the idea is that proposed hold half done transitions and stuff are moved to quantal when ready
<didrocks> but import fails
<Laney> I should push my lp branch to fix that proposed problem
<didrocks> seb128: it's python -c "import xkit"
<seb128> didrocks, ok, so I guess it means you confirm bug #1012774
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1012774 in screen-resolution-extra "screenresolution-mechanism.py crashed with ImportError in __main__: No module named XKit" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012774
 * Laney goes to hassle for reviewers
<didrocks> xkit, not XKit
<seb128> $ dpkg -S XKit
<seb128> python-xkit: /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/XKit/__init__.py
<pgraner> seb128, pgraner@zorak:~$ python -c "import XKit"
<pgraner> Traceback (most recent call last):
<pgraner>   File "<string>", line 1, in <module>
<pgraner> ImportError: No module named XKit
<seb128> $ python -c "import XKit"
<seb128> $
<seb128> didrocks, on precise
<seb128> so somebody renamed it
<seb128> but the rdepends didn't get updated
<didrocks> seems so
<seb128> (hate that -changes emails open a serie specific url which don't have diffs)
<seb128> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/107162177/x-kit_0.4.2.3build1_0.5.0.diff.gz
<seb128> so, yeah, got broken in that update
<seb128> tseliot, ^
<tseliot> seb128: let me check
<didrocks> seb128: agreed, I don't like that as well
<seb128> tseliot, you renamed XKit to xkit, you need to either rename the binary or add Breaks on all users or add a symlink...
<didrocks> you have to remove the <version>/ from the url
<tseliot> seb128: ok, I thought I had already fixed s-r-e
<seb128> tseliot, seems not, and in any case that's a compat break, you need to rename your binary package imho
<kenvandine> seb128, i don't see that mail
<kenvandine> seb128, obviously my procmailrc is buggy :)
<seb128> kenvandine, look harder, it should be wherever your launchpad emails go
<seb128> ;-)
<bcurtiswx> good morning
<tseliot> seb128: I was more concerned about backwards compatibility with python 2.x that I overlooked the api break in s-r-e. I fixed the other packages though
<kenvandine> seb128, that is like 200 folders :)
<seb128> kenvandine, standard non triaged launchpad bug spam one ;-)
<kenvandine> oh... that is a pit of despair :-D
<seb128> tseliot, well, the issue is that you might have random app developper using "import XKit" and having a depends on python-xkit
<seb128> kenvandine, is my email in there? ;-)
 * dobey hopes his bug can get fixed soon
<seb128> tseliot, so if you break that you need to rename your binary so appdeveloppers know they need to update their code and depends
<mterry> Sweetshark, next time you update libreoffice, can you change the libpoppler19 Depends to libpoppler26?
<seb128> mterry, good that mention libreoffice
<seb128> Sweetshark, what's the status on 3.6 beta upload to quantal?
<seb128> mterry, hey btw ;-)
<mterry> seb128, :) hi!
<kenvandine> seb128, found it... not in the pit of despair folder :)
<kenvandine> seb128, in my ContactViaWeb folder :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> ok, you really have tons of folders ;-)
<bcurtiswx> seb128, he has me in the "OMGNotHimAgain" folder
<seb128> lol
<seb128> hey bcurtiswx ;-)
<bcurtiswx> hey seb128 :)
<bcurtiswx> Laney, congrats (and my condolences) for getting into Desktop-Team
 * Laney ph33rs
<Laney> pushed gsd and gcc btw
<kenvandine> i use the autofolder thing in procmail that automatically creates folders based on team, project, etc in the launchpad headers
<kenvandine> the emails that are sent through launchpad's contact thing go in ContactViaWeb which is mostly junk...
<kenvandine> sigh... evolution isn't showing message headers... grrrr!
<Sweetshark> seb128: beta3 is currently building locally ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, did we get over the stl,gcc issues?
<Sweetshark> seb128: I will know when I have a build ;)
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok
<mhall119> rickspencer3: I am now
<rickspencer3> hi mhall119
<rickspencer3> mhall119,  meet Nathan_S, Nathan_S mhall119
<mhall119> hi Nathan_S
<Nathan_S> hi mhall
<rickspencer3> mhall119, Nathan_S is working through the tutorials here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-developer-cookbook/all-recipes/
<rickspencer3> I thought you might want to talk to him about how to report issues
<rickspencer3> he already found a very serious one on the getting started page
<mhall119> excellent
<mhall119> Nathan_S: are you familiar with launchpad?
<Nathan_S> mhall119,  I have signed the code of conduct and made an account, but I haven't really got much experience with it, no
<didrocks> TheMuso: $ ls -d .cache/at-spi2-* | wc -l
<didrocks> 1374
<didrocks> I think there is an issue there
<didrocks> TheMuso: when you are online, can you take a look please? ^
<seb128> didrocks, http://git.gnome.org/browse/at-spi2-atk/commit/?id=6fbb1ba2c5281706525ae93bd78ee6cd1f1c9bc8
<seb128> didrocks, that's the fix for it
<seb128> didrocks, it might be worth backporting...
<didrocks> yeah, completely :/
<seb128> didrocks, I can do it if you want
<didrocks> seb128: maybe, worth testing first?
<kenvandine> seb128, my filtering is "fixed" meaning i will not miss your team emails :)
<kenvandine> i am sure there are plenty of other ways it's "broken" :-p
<seb128> kenvandine, well, as long as emails from me land to your inbox I'm happy :p
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, I'm on precise still though there, let's TheMuso have a look tomorrow (his day, tonight for us)
<didrocks> seb128: right, will do it if it's not done by then
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> meanwhile, rm -r at-spi2*
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<seb128> cyphermox, did you see that your g-s-d SRU from last week failed verification because the patch was not added to the serie?
<cyphermox> seb128: seriously?
<cyphermox> how did I screw that up? :D
<seb128> cyphermox, yes ;-)
<seb128> cyphermox, can you fix it?
<cyphermox> yes
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks ;-)
<seb128> desrt, so, I got replies for you
<desrt> ?
<seb128> desrt, you don't have an individual tracker page because you are not member of any of the tracked teams
<seb128> i.e teams on http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/teams.html
<desrt> ahh
<desrt> i'll join the desktop team
<seb128> desrt, skaet can add you to ubuntu-community-contributors if you want to be tracked
<seb128> that's the team they add for people who are in none of the other teams
<desrt> is this by launchpad teams, or what?
<seb128> desrt, http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/teams.html
<seb128> desrt, those are the teams using status.ubuntu.com for tracking their work
<desrt> i saw that.  was just wondering if it's; the same namespace.
<seb128> yes
<seb128> desrt, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-community-contributors
<seb128> desrt, want to join it?
<desrt> just did
<desrt> or rather, just applied to
<pitti> seb128: theory: the /u/<user>.html pages are missing from status.u.c. for users who don't have a full name
<seb128> pitti, skaet replied, cf what I just said to desrt
<pitti> ah, good
<seb128> pitti, but thanks ;-)
 * desrt has a fullname in launchpad...
<seb128> desrt, skaet said you should start having your page within an hour
<desrt> perfect.  thanks.
<seb128> yw
<tkamppeter> pitti, can you upload CUPS again? Fixes bug 987485,
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 987485 in linux "Can only print once with USB to parallel adapter and HP 4L" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987485
<seb128> didrocks, kenvandine, mterry, Sweetshark, tkamppeter, Laney, mlankhorst, cyphermox: the meeting time is in 10 min if you have any topic to add, please update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-07-10 (if you are not tkamppeter or didrocks) with what you did as well, thanks
 * mterry was mostly fixing NBS stuff last week
<cyphermox> seb128: updated
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, kenvandine, mterry, Sweetshark, tkamppeter, Laney, mlankhorst, cyphermox: ok, no agenda on the wiki, no meeting, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> yw ;)
<mterry> w000
<kenvandine> seb128, look at that pile of indicator updates coming, listed on the wiki :)
<kenvandine> charles is committed now... it is in black and white on the wiki, that can't be changed!
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, partner update, it has been a while, I almost forgot about those
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> kenvandine, indeed
<seb128> charles, your name is writen on our wiki, no going back!
 * desrt finds understands and fixes a really really fun threading issue
<Sweetshark> mterry: evil you! I just switched back to system vigra because of conflicts with libtiff4-dev and then you have a new version ....
<Sweetshark> s/system/internal/
<mterry> Sweetshark, vigra?
<mterry> Can't tell if I'm helping or hurting there, but since I'm evil, I'm guessing hurting.  :)
<micahg> Sweetshark: those things are usually worth discussing/fixing if possible rather than using internal code copies
<desrt> mterry: computer vision library
<desrt> like opencv
<Sweetshark> micahg: if I would be discussing each of those things, I would never get to the fun part: actually building a package ...
<micahg> Sweetshark: yes, but we don't want internal code copies where possible
<Sweetshark> micahg: thats a given
<Sweetshark> micahg: however, we want internal code copies where otherwise its impossible to build ;)
<micahg> well, as a last resort or an impossible situation, sure
<didrocks> desrt: funny, I think I found a bug in mclasen's code for the migration conversion that nobody really got because it was mainly one development cycle shot :)
<didrocks> desrt: I only noticed it because I created the same bug with my wallpaper cache code :)
<desrt> didrocks: i bet if you write a patch nobody will review it :D
<didrocks> desrt: well, I'll rather try to avoid the same pitfall on the user session migration tool
<didrocks> but it's not straightforward :)
<Sweetshark> mterry: no, you were not really hurting, just that you upload was finishing right after I updated my pbuilder and thus I had some trouble. Now I have used the internal copy to see if it builds at all -- if I had known that there will be a new vigra 10 minutes later, I wouldnt have done that ;)
<mterry> Sweetshark, gotcha
<mterry> Sweetshark, there's also a new imagemagick coming, if libreoffice uses that
<Sweetshark> mterry: no, IIRC imagemagick is the only main package that libreoffice does not depend on.
<mterry> :)
 * Sweetshark is seeing lots of SCKs in his build log -- promising ...
<jbicha> didrocks: you didn't forget about rebuilding unity-lens-video for quantal, did you?
<didrocks> jbicha: was too early, seems I kept it at a dput away, thanks for the notice! :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, which branch is it, I don't know if sil2100 has bumped the gir unity dep.
<davidcalle> didrocks, because on this one https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-lens-videos/ubuntu_quantal still depends on gir unity 5
<didrocks> davidcalle: yeah, and we are still providing this version
<didrocks> davidcalle: the gir hasn't to be update if there is no break
<didrocks> and in this case, there is none :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, oh, this gir stays? This is glorious.
<didrocks> yeah :)
<Sweetshark> Finished: SUCCESS
<cyphermox> pitti: still around? I'm just about done writing the autopkgtest for bluez, I'm wondering how to test it now ;)
 * didrocks waves good evening
<bcurtiswx> on the desktop version page, libpng upgrade will need to go from libpng12-0 to libpng15-15 if we're to keep with debian.  So would it be easiest to sync with debian experimental ?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, version is just an indication, it's not always a good idea to go for latest version
<seb128> especially for something like libpng, I would be careful about a transition
<bcurtiswx> ok
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, libpng has lots of depends, so quite a few rebuilds and potential for regressions
<seb128> bcurtiswx, do you look for lib update to do?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libimobiledevice/+bug/1020795 might be one
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1020795 in libimobiledevice "Update to 1.1.4" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<bcurtiswx> seb128, im looking to trek deeper into the process. Not sure if lib update is right thing yet. I was really trying to understand the SONAME process better
<seb128> bcurtiswx, take gnome-desktop3's package from precise and try to update it to 3.5
<seb128> bcurtiswx, then compare to the quantal version?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html is worth reading
<seb128> on the library,soname topic
<bcurtiswx> seb128,  thanks, i've been looking for something similar for a while now
<kenvandine> yay... i'm below the trend line!
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^
<seb128> kenvandine, ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, well done!
<kenvandine> not really
<kenvandine> just got a taste of reality and de-scoped stuff
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> reality bites
<kenvandine> :-D
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, i'm trying to compare version of folks in precise and quantal.. Seems you borked something maybe? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1085041/
<seb128> Laney, just for info I started looking at g-s-d, I get the xkb issue as well
<thumper> hi seb128
<thumper> seb128: just so you know, I have pretty thick skin
<thumper> seb128: and took no offense to any part of the email :)
<seb128> thumper, hey, thanks ;-)
<thumper> seb128: better to talk about these things
<thumper> and make the process better
<thumper> I think we are in agreement there
<desrt> thumper: i always forget when our meeting is supposed to be
<thumper> um...
 * thumper looks
<thumper> in half an hour
<thumper> desrt: ^
<desrt> cheers
<robert_ancell> RAOF, enoying the rampant speculation in http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/07/10/1340204/ubuntu-still-aims-for-wayland-in-quantal-quetzal
<LLStarks> hi, how do i build 32-bit wine in 64-bit ubuntu? do i need a chroot or something?
<TheMuso> seb128: I just plain forgot, sligth disorganisation on my part, I did get your email, but was preoccupied at the time.
<TheMuso> didrocks: Known issue, upstrea has a fix in git upstrea for at-spi2-core, the dirs won't get created if the user is not using an AT.
<TheMuso> I'
<TheMuso> didrocks: I'll pull the patch today and upload it to get the issue mitigated ASAP.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: It's the industrial-grade missing-the-point that I like from that thread :)
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso RAOF bryceh robert_ancell oops, lost track of time.... meeting reminder :/ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-07-10 and please add your updates to the wiki
<desrt> jasoncwarner_: don't you mean "ƃuıʇǝǝɯ reminder"?
<jasoncwarner_> desrt: that's what I said? Am I missing something?
<desrt> :)
<desrt> win.
<jasoncwarner_> :)
 * bryceh waves
<RAOF> Yo!
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, hey wanted to ask - TheMuso had mentioned cases for the panda boards.  As someone with grabby children and a curious cat, I'd also like to enclose it.  Do we have a preferred supplier for cases, and would we just expense them?
<TheMuso> bryceh: The only supplier of cases that I know of make clear plastic cases. I remember seeing them mentioned on the pandaboard.org site, haven't looked into getting one for mine yet, but I think I will be too, because my appartment gets rather dusty, so would rather keep the board clean.
<bryceh> TheMuso, yeah that sounds like the site I found too.
<TheMuso> bryceh: But yeah, your question is a good one.
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-07-11
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso, I mentioned to bryceh in a dm...sure, go ahead and get the case. I don't know where to get it, but get it somewhere and make sure the ARM desktop is working ;)
<TheMuso> Yup, just trying to nut out some way that I can test audio functionality on the board without having to disconnect and reconnect stuff to my speakers all the time. :)
<RAOF> HDMI audio!
<TheMuso> Yeah, thats one of the dilemmas. My monitor has speakers, buyt only stereo. I'd like to make sure 5.1 works at least.
<RAOF> Ah.
<TheMuso> Oh wow unity/compiz from the unity team staging PPA starts up sooooo much faster now.
<TheMuso> But I have no window decoration and no keyboard shortcut to get to a window menu to maximise etc.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, any idea on why my wayland listeners don't seem to be working?  I'm connecting up the key bindings and I can see the events being generate in the weston log but my listeners for them don't work either
<RAOF> In lp:~robert-ancell/.../weston-compositor?
<robert_ancell> y
<robert_ancell> RAOF, oh duh. It was my fault
<RAOF> Heh
<robert_ancell> RAOF, so, how do I control which VT weston runs on?
<RAOF> Hm. I think the current answer is ‘you don't’.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, is it weston or wayland (or drm) that is picking the VT?
<RAOF> Weston
<RAOF> Specifically, it'll call VT_OPENQRY on /dev/tty0, which I think will return the first available VT?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, ok, so we just need to be able to override that like X does
<robert_ancell> yes it does
<RAOF> Oh, there we go.
<RAOF> You could, if you so chose, open a tty connection yourself, allocate the VT, and then pass the fd of that tty via the WESTON_TTY_FD environment.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, uh, can I just pass a --tty to weston?  It seems that's what weston-launch does
<RAOF> That'll change which /dev/tty? it's opening, which is not necessarily the same as the VT, right?
<RAOF> If my understanding of VT/tty mapping is incorrect, you could certainly just pass --tty to weston.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, hmm, I wonder if ConsoleKit is going to freak out having multiple sessions on the same VT
<RAOF> Probably.
<RAOF> Let's see if it notices!
<TheMuso> I thought we were moving away from consolekit.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, if we can
<TheMuso> Right.
<robert_ancell> I need to check what logind does.  When I raised it with Lennart a while ago he didn't seem convinced but the recent stuff on the list suggest he might be more convinced now
<RAOF> robert_ancell: You might also be interested in the systemd-devel/wayland-dev crossover discussion about VTs and systemd and system-compositors.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yeah, that's what I was referring to
<robert_ancell> is it on wayland-dev as well?
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> Well, most of it (grr)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, so you were right about the messed up video being a CK issue.  I have it working now, BUT I need to know what VT weston is runing on, idealy by me setting it
<RAOF> Actually, do you really want to be the one setting the VT? What if it's already in use?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I've already picked on
<robert_ancell> one
<RAOF> How do you do that?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, and I need to tell it to run on the same VT as Plymouth
<RAOF> Ah, fair point.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, but yes, it is an ugly mess and basically relies on the DM being in control of the VTs
<RAOF> Perhaps you *do* want --tty 7
<robert_ancell> RAOF, that only appears to be on weston-launch, which we don't use right?
<RAOF> No; that's a compositor-drm option.
 * RAOF again sees the need for --help to work :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yay! works great - on the correct VT now and CK all happy
<RAOF> Woot!
<RAOF> Now with sound and GL?
<robert_ancell> for me, but not for the second user it seems
<RAOF> The second user runs on the same VT, I take it?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yes, by definition
<robert_ancell> ck-list-sessions shows both entries but the first user is active and the second one is not
<RAOF> And thus the confusion of ConsoleKit begins :)
<robert_ancell> I think it needs the VT switch event for it to realise the user has changed
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> cyphermox: still here?
<pitti> cyphermox: for a start you can run "sudo adt-run --built-tree=. --no-built-binaries --- adt-virt-null"
<pitti> cyphermox: unless your test actually has the "build-needed" restriction, then --built-tree -> --unbuilt-tree
<pitti> cyphermox: I have a rather small ubuntu server VM where I test what jenkins does
<pitti> cyphermox: sudo adt-run --no-built-binaries foo.dsc --- adt-virt-null"
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I suspect that lightdm is going to end up subsuming consolekit.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, that was an idea I had a long time ago, It pretty much has all the information require
<robert_ancell> d
<RAOF> It's what spawns the user sessions, it's what the DE talks to to switch user, it's what the DE talks to to log out...
<robert_ancell> RAOF, the issue is it only handles graphical sessions, but it could of course handle text ones with a few small changes
<robert_ancell> or perhaps the text consoles will dissapear altogether
<RAOF> Or be full-screen weston terminals.
<robert_ancell> then you have ssh logins
<RAOF> Which don't actually *need* access to /dev/dri, or /dev/sound, etc?
<robert_ancell> practically, no
<RAOF> Likewise, kernel VTs.
<robert_ancell> definitely not
<RAOF> So I'm not sure if we'd actually lose anything by not tracking non-graphical sessions.
<robert_ancell> in the future the kernel could drop support for VTs entirely, which could simplify things quite nicely
<RAOF> You could just not hook up Ctrl-Alt-F* to switch_vt; it'd have much the same effect :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yeah, but I imagine VTs add some complexity into the kernel for video drivers etc
<RAOF> Probably a bit, yeah. I'm not very familiar with that.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, my composited desktop is sooo blueee.  Need some color management working!
<RAOF> You should be able to calibrate it :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I'm guessing xwayland doesn't support it?
<RAOF> ...
<RAOF> I'm actually not sure.
<RAOF> I think it should.
<ceti331> textmode should always remain
<RAOF> But it won't recognise your *existing* profile, because weston doesn't pass that info down properly.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, oh, I will have to try recalibrating then
<RAOF> So I think you should be able to load a profile, but it'll be against the "xwayland-1" display.
<ceti331> is there a decent website on wayland
<ceti331> i heard it was going to combine compositor and windowmanager, which sounds like a shame because i like the variety of windowmanagers in linux
<robert_ancell> ceti331, It depends on how you put it together.  wayland is quite generic
<ceti331> is it a library rather than an executable perhaps
<robert_ancell> ceti331, yes
<ceti331> i mean as you can see from mac OSX (mission control).. and windows 8 - desktop/window managers are hardly a "solved problem"
<ceti331> (and see the reaction to unity & gnome3)
<ceti331> there are so many ways to do it... and the great thing about linux is you ahve the option to change it
<robert_ancell> ceti331, in a wayland system a display manager is a type of compositor.  So you will be able to switch compositors.  For applications to work with multiple compositors there will need to be a common protocol
<robert_ancell> this is a similar problem to the current X window manager protocol issues
<ceti331> not sure i undertsand all the jargon
<robert_ancell> weston is the first compositor/wm that has been implemented, but it's still early days yet
<ceti331> i know theres's X which is the low level windowing 'protocol', then the window manager, then desktop-environment... 3 seperate layers
<ceti331> oh so "Wayland" is a library used in "weston" ?
<robert_ancell> ceti331, right, in weston it's a tree of compositors that take the images from their children and paint that upwards.  The topmost compositor draws to the screen
<ceti331> i have to ask, is anyone working on a windowmanager for wayland called "Yutani" ?
<robert_ancell> ceti331, no idea
<RAOF> Not that I'm aware, no.
<ceti331> so thats a tree of texture generators ? .. all textures being painted by opengl?
<ceti331> its an obvious name :)
<RAOF> It is indeed.
<robert_ancell> ceti331, so in the obvious weston system there is a toplevel compositor that switches between user sessions, each session has a compositor that draws windows, and each application is a compositor
<ceti331> "each application is a compositor" ... does this run existing applications
<RAOF> Well, each application would only want to be a compositor if it needs to embed other windows. Unless you count cairo as a compositor :)
<ceti331> or is it a very different model
<RAOF> It's a different model.
<ceti331> so will it need new GUI toolkits
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I have a package for lightdm that has the compositor.  I'd like to put it in your PPA.  Should we make a LP group and start a new PPA?
<ceti331> or will GUI toolkits just have a "Wayland" back end
<RAOF> The latter.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Sure!
<ceti331> e.g. GTK -> (x11,  windows, osx, Wayland..)
<robert_ancell> ceti331, that already exists
<ceti331> aah o
<ceti331> ok
<RAOF> Both GTK and Qt have a wayland backend (they might be a bit out of date); EFL *also* has such a backend.
<ceti331> Does that require app-recompile
<robert_ancell> RAOF, btw I think the weston screensaver turned on and I can't seem to turn it off...
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Yeah, I should fix that :)
<ceti331> does wayland have a low level drawing api... framebuffer access for cpu even
<RAOF> NO.
<RAOF> Sorry, no.
<RAOF> Wayland has no drawing API.
<ceti331> framebuffer or backbuffer
<ceti331> whats the interaction between opengl and wayland
<robert_ancell> RAOF, can't you just get a memory buffer and fill it in?
<ceti331> i've liked using the GLUT library for quick graphical programs
<RAOF> You allocate buffers and hand them to the compositor.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Yeah, you can certainly do that.
<robert_ancell> I think that's what ceti331 was asking
<RAOF> robert_ancell: But that's not actually a drawing API :)
<ceti331> yes
<ceti331> 'allocate buffers', that answers my question
<ceti331> presumably you can 'allocatebuffers' that the CPU can modify or poopulate
<ceti331> still curious to know how openGL will interact with wayland
<RAOF> The GL implementation will allocate buffers, and hand them to the compositor.
<RAOF> Pretty much the same way it works now, really.
<ceti331> so its GL implementations that need to be re-coded in a wayland friendly manner
<ceti331> whereas at presetnt they are X11 friendly
<RAOF> Well, you do need a wayland GL implementation, yes.
<ceti331> that level of change does sound a big scary
<RAOF> You can't use GLX, obviously, because it's an X11 protocol.
<RAOF> Eh, EGL already works.
<ceti331> bit scary, e.g. updating driver support etc
<RAOF> All the free drivers work now.
<ceti331> ok
<RAOF> And it's not particularly difficult to add that support.
<ceti331> so is wayland something that will streamline some layers
<RAOF> Yes.
<robert_ancell> ceti331, remember wayland wasn't redesigned from scratch - it's built from the components that X was already using
<ceti331> and perhaps make future maintainance easier
<RAOF> Also yes.
<robert_ancell> understatement of the year
<RAOF> It'll make developing window managers and compositors *substantially* easier.
<ceti331> ok, cool.
<robert_ancell> second understatement of the year
<ceti331> i recall apple saying X11 was retarted which is why they did quartz compositor
<RAOF> It's got some terrible parts, yes.
<ceti331> so actually having the drawing API built into X is a pain ?
<ceti331> too much legacy
<ceti331> obselete primatives
<ceti331> i was interested in modifying compiz plugins - but haven't as yet managed to run what i've compiled .. just compiling compiz from launchpad, something is broke
<ceti331> the desktop experience i'm after is: Mountain Lion (apples' expose back to normal, but with horiz row of desktop thumbnails)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, hmm, so it seems we don't have administration rights for a PPA in ~ubuntu-desktop
<ceti331> X11 goes back to mid 1980s ?
<RAOF> Earlier than that, I think.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Yeah, that seems to be my experience too.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, that does seem like the right place for it though..
<RAOF> Eh, we can just make a new team.
<RAOF> Although it would be nice to do it under ~ubuntu-desktop.
<ceti331> wayland uses GLES2.0 ? lovely!
<robert_ancell> RAOF, we could put it in lightdm-team.  Or an X team?
<RAOF> pitti: Yo! Would you be so kind as to create a system-compositor PPA under ~ubuntu-desktop?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, can we upload to it?
<RAOF> I don't see why we wouldn't be able to; we're members of ~ubuntu-desktop. We just can't create one, because we're not admins (unlike seb & pitti)
<robert_ancell_> go pitti!
<pitti> looking
<ceti331> what can you run with wayland at the moment
<robert_ancell> heading out, be back in 45mins or so
<pitti> Let there be https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/system-compositor !
<pitti> RAOF, robert_ancell ^
<RAOF> pitti: Ta muchly!
<ceti331> anyone got any ideas what can break a compiz install
<ceti331> i set out to build a compiz plugin ... originally tried from compiz.org but, being on ubuntu, i figured I should be building compiz from launchpad instead
<ceti331> since doing that compiz has ceased working... I can't fix it by apt-get re-install.
<ceti331> I thought i had files left over /usr/local/bin vs /usr/bin - but deleted these and it still doesn't work
<thumper> ceti331: do you have a ~/.compiz-1 directory
<ceti331> ah let me check
<thumper> where did you build it to?
<ceti331> ls ~/.compiz-l   ... no
<thumper> one not L
<ceti331> yes that is there
<ceti331> damn my xchat font
<thumper> so if there is something in there, it will be attempted to be loaded by compiz at startup
<thumper> if it has a different ABI
<thumper> it may crash compiz
<ceti331> thanks
<thumper> anything in the ~/.compiz-1/plugins directory
<ceti331> oh its only got "sesson"
<ceti331> but i presume taht is settings taht could break it
<thumper> ok, won't be that then
<thumper> maybe
<thumper> try moving it out of the way
<ceti331> i'm pretty sure i compiled into "/usr/local/bin
<ceti331> but compiz installs by default in /usr/bin ?
<ceti331> my /usr/local/bin is now empty
<ceti331> i'lll try what you advised..
<ceti331> ok removal of ~/.compiz-1 didn't help
<ceti331> i give in , I will re-install
<ceti331> re-install distro
<ceti331> wayland will allow switching between different user sessions more easily?
<ceti331> I gather Android differs from desktop linux in that every app is a user
<ceti331> i read that weyland would allow effects/compositing when switching user sessions
<RAOF> The system-compositor will, yes.
<ceti331> android makes a user per app for sandboxing i guess
<robert_ancell> RAOF, is there a wiki page anywhere with system compositor stuff?  If not, I plan on doing something like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland/SystemCompositor
<RAOF> robert_ancell: There is not, no. Not as far as I'm aware.
<RAOF> Gah. Evolution, stop losing my mail server settings!
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I've updated https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-system-compositor.  There's some spaces where we should file bugs (e.g. the washed out login screen)
<RAOF> Did I not already file that bug and associate it with the blueprint? Bah.
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> hey pitti
<pitti> urgh, I have to turn the light on in my working room -- outside it looks like the world is officially going to end now
<pitti> haven't needed light for months
<pitti> RAOF: "The Unity panel can't be accessed with the mouse when set to autohide"
<pitti> RAOF: is that really a compositor problem?
<pitti> starting from today, I cannot access the launcher/dash at all
<pitti> they are painted behind all other windows
<didrocks> pitti: quantal?
<pitti> RAOF: and do you really mean "panel" here or "launcher"?
<pitti> didrocks: yes, du jour
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, there is a stacking issue that can happen sometimes, it's not from latest release
<RAOF> pitti: Yup, it's a compositor problem; specifically, it's because X is receiving it's input from weston, which is clipping it to the visible display, but Unity requires that X get out-of-range inputs.
<tkamppeter> pitti, can you upload CUPS to Debian and Ubuntu? Thanks.
<pitti> tkamppeter: can do
<didrocks> RAOF: ah, so it's an underlying change? For me, it started some days ago, with the previous release
<RAOF> didrocks: No, unless you're running from ppa:~ubuntu-desktop/system-compositor this is nothing to do with whatever crack Unity bug you're running into :P
<pitti> RAOF: how bad is the incorrect screen resolution? I'm pondering trying this, but not if I end up with an 1024x768 screen
<RAOF> pitti: It depends on your display and drm driver, I think. On *my* 1366x768 display weston incorrectly reports 1360x768, so X has left 6 pixels down the right side.
<pitti> ah, I can spare 6 pixels :)
<RAOF> That PPA also won't work until I upload a mesa that'll build to it.
<pitti> tkamppeter: reverting the tiff build dep, FYI
<pitti> tkamppeter: it's not yet our preferred libtiff, and not appropriate yet for Debian either
<tkamppeter> pitti, OK, so the change of -3ubuntu1 is undone?
<pitti> argh
<pitti> tkamppeter: yes, it will be
<pitti> the correct way to switch ubuntu to libtiff5 is to move the "Provides: libtiff-dev" from libtiff4 to libtiff5
<pitti> instead of changing a gazillion source packages
<pitti> tkamppeter: also, please don't commit the XSBC-Original-maintainer: bits to Debian
<pitti> tkamppeter: I'm looking at the two RC bugs in Debian and the hurd patch, and will upload then
<tkamppeter> pitti, the XSBC-Original-maintainer seems to have got in by someone else, I did not do that intendedly. Probably it came in from merging in the changes of -3ubuntu1 from the diff linked in the changelog in Launchpad.
<pitti> tkamppeter: right, it did come from the merge; it's correct for Ubuntu uploads, but not for Debian
<pitti> tkamppeter: uploaded
<pitti> RAOF: taking the plunge then; I'll blame you if my workstation gets broken :)
<RAOF> ♪ There's room for your dog ♫
<pitti> RAOF: OOI, why do I need to start lightdm once wtih type=weston and then remove it again?
<pitti> RAOF: or is that just the step to disable the compositor again?
<pitti> (but still running with the new libraries)
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks.
<RAOF> Robert wrote those instructions; I believe the answer is so that you get standard X next time.
<pitti> ah, ok
<pitti> so, reboot, brb (hopefully)
<RAOF> It'll not work yet
<RAOF> Still no functioning mesa!
<RAOF> pitti: Ah, I see what's confusing.  “When done” means “Once you're done testing”
<RAOF> I see that we've not got appropriate version dependencies on the packages ;)
<chrisccoulson> hey desktoppers
<pitti> RAOF: hm, no joy here
<pitti> RAOF: after stopping/starting lightdm, my external TFT went black with "frequency not supported", and the internal one showed the "x failed to start" dialog
<pitti> RAOF: after reboot, everything went completely black
<RAOF> You clearly missed the bit where I said “this is not actually going to work yet, until I fix mesa”
<pitti> I disabled the "weston" seat type again
<RAOF> Sorry about that.
<pitti> RAOF: oh :)
<pitti> RAOF: robert sent out a call for testing a little too early then
<RAOF> Oh. He sent a call for testing out to the mailing list?
<RAOF> Ooops.
<pitti> RAOF: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2012-July/003890.html
<pitti> RAOF: well, he did say to contact you first
<RAOF> Time to reply to that and say "not just yet, mesa's not built!"
<mlankhorst> RAOF: but did you build libdrm yet?
<RAOF> mlankhorst: No, but I've got a snapshot in the PPA too.
<mlankhorst> oh I already did for precise
<mlankhorst> been using it for testing mesa, that's why i wanted it to  be uploaded to quantal
<seb128> hey
<RAOF> Hey, yo!
<mvo> hey seb128
<seb128> hey RAOF, mvo
<seb128> mvo, weirdly you start saying hello again today ... less scarred to be pinged back with nagging? ;-)
<seb128> mvo, thanks for getting that SRU tested!
<mvo> seb128: exactly ;)
<mvo> seb128: not feeling like I need to hide in shame today
<mvo> seb128: thanks for the constant reminder, it wsa important
 * seb128 hugs mvo
 * mvo hugs seb128
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> hallo mvo, wie gehts?
<seb128> pitti, hey, wie gehts?
<mvo> hey pitti, good, thanks! how are you?
<pitti> seb128: je vais bien, merci!
<pitti> trying to get my kernel and udev patches upstream, and writing autopkgtests like mad :)
<seb128> pitti, what do you need to patch the kernel for?
<seb128> just curious ;-)
<pitti> seb128: for making scsi_debug fake removable devices
<seb128> pitti, btw please keep posting your progresses on google+, I like to read those ;-)
<pitti> it's a silly and simple patch, but would help a bit to test udisks and gvfs
<pitti> seb128: ah, I moved some of them to my Canonical me
<pitti> as I thought they were too much detail/too uninteresting for the general public
<mvo> pitti: autopkgtest is something I need to investigate for s-c too!
<pitti> mvo: didn't we already have s-c being tested in jenkins?
<pitti> and mterry needs to fix the autopkgtest for update-maanger and release-upgrader
<mvo> pitti: yeah, but I'm not sure its using autokgtest for this
<pitti> nasty red dots on https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/AutoPkg%20Test/
<pitti> mvo: I don't think it's still being tested at all
<mvo> oh, ok
<pitti> mvo: but yes, with dep-8 it's a lot easier; zero changes necessary in jenkins
<pitti> it just picks up new packages automatically
<pitti> and there's a standard way to test them locally
<mvo> its a pre-upload hook, so its tested locally here, but getting it there is much better
<mvo> cool
<pitti> I guess update-manager mostly needs a python-mock dep in debian/tests/control
<mvo> pitti: it has a python3-mock one there
<pitti> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/AutoPkg%20Test/job/quantal-adt-update-manager/ARCH=i386,label=albali/9/console
<pitti> nose.plugins.cover: ERROR: Coverage not available: unable to import coverage module
<pitti> ah, so it was that one, not mock
<mvo> aha, cool
<pitti> probably best to test that in a server VM/pbuilder etc. first, it's rather common for them to break on missing deps
<BigWhale> Good Morning.
<pitti> seb128: do you have anything for gtk+? if not, I'd do an upload now to get the new autopkgtest into jenkins
<seb128> pitti, hum, maybe, wait a minute please ;-)
<pitti> seb128: sure, no prob; stashed in bzr, and I tested locally; it's not actually that urgent
<seb128> pitti, I'm pondering turning on the wayland backend, we had a request for that before precise, I think now would be a good time for it
<seb128> pitti, hum, that's going to take me a while to test though, I'm still on precise on my main box ... so please just go ahead with the upload, I can do another one tomorrow if needed, there is no hurry there
<pitti> seb128: as you wish; likewise it's not urgent to upload the autopkgtest either
<pitti> is there any way to start wayland on a headless VM?
<seb128> pitti, no please upload, looking on my todo it's likely the wayland stuff will slip back for a day or two
<pitti> would be interesting to add an autopkgtest for that then, similar to the two I added with xvfb-run
<pitti> seb128: ack
<seb128> pitti, I don't know, a question for RAOF I guess
<xclaesse> does ubuntu installer support partitions on encrypted LVM nowadays? or should I still use the text-based installer?
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, I'm good, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> tired :)
<seb128> xclaesse, you should probably ask on #ubuntu-devel but I guess it's going to be the second one, there is work to bring the missing features to the desktop installer but I don't think it has been finished yet, maybe this cycle
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how is Maisie doing?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, waking you up every hour at night? ;-)
<xclaesse> seb128, ok thanks :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, lol, just reading your new tweet, Ruby learnt to like thunderstorm from you? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, we didn't get much sleep last night. maisie is nocturnal ;)
<jasoncwarner_> hey chrisccoulson how are things?
<chrisccoulson> hi jasoncwarner_. things are good thanks! how are you?
<RAOF> pitti: Yes, you could do a headless wayland; if nothing else, you should be able to run weston with the x11 compositor under xvfb.
<pitti> RAOF: that might be a workable thing to do for a smoketest of the gtk wayland backend in autopkgtest then?
<RAOF> Yeah, I think so.
<RAOF> You'd start xvfb, start weston under xvfb, and then profit.\
<pitti> nice
 * pitti off for ~ 3 hours, bbl
<seb128> Laney, hey, there?
<Laney> seb128: yeah, a bit.
<Laney> thanks for looking at gsd!
<seb128> Laney, yw
<seb128> Laney, I'm starting pondering if we should stay on g-s-d g-c-c 3.4 this cycle
<Laney> It might be easier, yeah.
<Laney> as long as other components aren't going to rely on the new versions?
<seb128> no, g-s-d g-c-c are pretty separate from everything else
<Laney> and what's the plan with that ubuntu-control-center fork?
<seb128> (out of maybe gnome-shell)
<seb128> Laney, #ps is just overworked I doubt they will get to it this cycle
<Laney> ok
<seb128> and our design delta is starting to be lower
<Laney> so we'll still need to work out a plan for dealing with the patches there
<seb128> GNOME took some of our changes and is going to take our sound panel redesign
<seb128> and our designer are working upstream
<seb128> and we will be able to drop the gsettings revert patches soon
<seb128> so we should be back to a reasonable delta
<Laney> like the big one we're having trouble with now
<Laney> i guess it will basically be a rewrite
<seb128> which one?
<Laney> the indicator one
<seb128> right
<seb128> well we need a proper keyboard-indicator
<Laney> ya
<seb128> i.e a standalone source like the indicator-{session,messages,sound,...}
<Laney> it still needs to be done though
<Laney> will ps work on that?
<seb128> Laney, how likely is the "replace language-selector by region panel" likely to happen this cycle in your opinion?
<seb128> Laney, I'm think we should maybe stay on 3.4 and postpone that one to next cycle and focus on other stuff
<Laney> I think that it doesn't make sense to do that if we're staying on 3.4 indeed
<seb128> well, #ps said they were looking at hiring somebody to do the keyboard stuff properly but they have difficulties to file the position, no good candidate so far it seems
<seb128> I wouldn't count on it for this cycle
<Laney> it's probably a good candidate to defer
<seb128> ok
<seb128> Laney, I will look a bit into details and start a discussion about staying on 3.4 for those for this cycle
<Laney> also gives them a cycle to fill that position
<seb128> on ubuntu-desktop@l.u.c
<Laney> should confirm with gnome 3 guys too
<seb128> right, that's why I want a list discussion in any case
<seb128> but I'm really not confident with the keyboard stuff
<Laney> I would be dubious about doing any big reverts
<seb128> it's turning into a big discussion on desktop-devel-list upstream
<Laney> well, I think upstream are clear on what they want to do
<Laney> there are just some other objectors but I don't see them stopping progress
<seb128> right, I'm just not very confident that will turn out to be something working fine without regression in the half of the cycle remaining
<Laney> well it still hasn't landed, so yeah.
<seb128> that, and it might not cover some usecases that were covered before
<seb128> or hit some missing features in the first iteration
<Laney> I think we could put something in a ppa
<seb128> which might be fine for us but not acceptable regression from our point of view
<seb128> yes, for sure
<Laney> and ask people to report what doesn't work for feedback
<seb128> added that once they do it we need to deal with the indicator-keyboard on our side
<seb128> since they basically threw away the status icon we patched
<Laney> yes I think that is a real blocker for us
<seb128> ok
<Laney> it's something that should be fed back to ps I suppose
<seb128> I'm postponing the language-selector->region capplet work items then
<Laney> ok
<seb128> and I will start a discussion about gsd gcc versions on the list
<Laney> maybe the font stuff pitti mentioned is still in scope, will look into that
<Laney> I think it's a bit separate anyway
<seb128> Laney, can you still try to look at "Move fontconfig-voodoo hacks into individual font packages: TODO"?
<Laney> hah
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> Laney, it's separated, those are purely distro and packaging stuff
<Laney> seems nobody really knows what it's about, so I'll do some digging
<seb128> Laney, thanks, pitti probably knows a bit of the details if anyone around does
<didrocks> pitti: when you are back, I would have some small questions about testing the user session migration script program. Basically I'll to end to end tests, checking the output under some conditions of the process and the file results
<didrocks> pitti: I was wondering as it's a c program if doing some test in python (which would be the easier) is suitable? for both package build and then test in our infra on a real system (I would need some pointer as well about the new debian/control tag)
<dobey> mlankhorst: did you see my last comment on bug #1021924 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1021924 in xorg "Multiple Displays not working on Core i7 3770S + Intel DQ77MK motherboard" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1021924
<mlankhorst> dobey: you have 2 2048x1152 screens on hdmi?
<dobey> mlankhorst: on dvi. don't have hdmi at all
<gareththered> I'm trying to have a patch to libgphoto2 merged as a SRU.  Does anyone know what LP branch I should send the merge request to?  There is no 'proposed' in libgphoto2 for Precise!
<mlankhorst> dobey: just for testing what if you lower the resolution on both?
<dobey> mlankhorst: how low? second screen still red with 1920x1200
<seb128> gareththered, just add the patch (or better a debdiff) to the bug and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<mlankhorst> dobey: just try 2x 1024x768 i guess
<seb128> gareththered, the -updates -proposed serie are just created when something is uploaded there, which is not the case of libghoto2 yet, it's just easier to go the debdiff way for a SRU
<gareththered> OK.  I can do that.  And subscribe ubunutu-sru to the bug?
<desrt> hi hackers
<seb128> gareththered, no, ubuntu-sru will be subscribed by the sponsor on upload (I will likely to that today)
<seb128> desrt, good morning
<seb128> desrt, now I can properly complain about you being behind trend :p
<seb128> desrt, http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/u/desrt.html
<desrt> blah blah
<seb128> desrt, I postponed the "look at making the gsettings to gconf parse the xmls directly" it's not important and I doubt you will get to it this cycle
<desrt> good!
<seb128> desrt, should I postpone the gtk patches one as well?
<seb128> "reduce the number of gtk patches"
<gareththered> seb128: Oops! I've just undone that second bit then!  Thanks for your help.
<desrt> no
<desrt> i may get to that
<seb128> desrt, ok
<desrt> or maybe not
<desrt> we can postpone it later if needed
<seb128> we have time to postpone at the end of the cycle
<seb128> right
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: back
<didrocks> hey ;)
<seb128> pitti, ola ;-)
<pitti> didrocks: it does not matter much whether you write the DEP-8 tests in C, Python, shell, or something else
<pitti> didrocks: it's slightly less convenient in C as you'd have to build the package first (Restrictions: needs-build)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, what is your personal advice, going with python or shell?
<dobey> mlankhorst: oops, i apparently screwed up my display. both screens are black now. had done 2048x1152 + 1280x800; first screen went black, and second screen showed the background wallpaper, and after the "keep these settings?" timeout went black
<pitti> Laney: the -voodoo stuff is part of language-selector ATM (a script and some data files)
<pitti> Laney: if you change your locale to e. g. zh_CN, it drops some fontconfig.d snippets into /etc
<pitti> didrocks: I'd try to use a non-compiled program; easier to test and faster to run
<mlankhorst> dobey: you can use xrandr next time
<pitti> didrocks: you can also run snippets of python from shell, or vice versa, doesn't matter much
<didrocks> pitti: ok, will do that then! and look then at DEP-8 once I get them running during build :)
<pitti> Laney: which is rather evil, and breaks if you then switch your locale to something else (e. g. another user)
<mlankhorst> dobey: xrandr -q (look for names) xrandr --output name1 --mode 1024x768 --output name2 --mode 1024x768
<pitti> Laney: it'd be much better to ship those fontconfig snippets in the corresponding fonts-* pacakges, and change them to be locale specific (fontconfig can do that AFAIK, some <locale> tags)
<pitti> Laney: that's pretty much everything I know about it, though :/
<Laney> pitti: ok right, so basically now they are somewhat more unconditional than they should be
<pitti> right, and they require you to run language-selector first, too
<Laney> right, thanks
<seb128> pitti, http://cgit.freedesktop.org/udisks/commit/?id=3fbd4dc4 was fine to SRU for you? did you plan an udisk SRU yourself or it's good to be picked by any sponsor (it's in the sponsoring queue)
<seb128> pitti, same question for https://launchpadlibrarian.net/107860536/fix-race-condition-of-serio-driver-module-not-loading.patch
<pitti> seb128: the rts5229 patch is fine for any sponsor
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> seb128: the second one is a bit more debatable, but for SRU it's the right thing
<pitti> it's not applied upstream, though, as it's a bit of a hack
<seb128> pitti, well, the hwcert guys seem to care so I think it's better than nothing for precise
<pitti> yes, absolutely
<pitti> it's better than a "real" fix for an SRU, as it's quite safe
<seb128> pitti, thanks! ;-)
<pitti> and we don't really know what a real fix would look like yet, anyway
<dobey> mlankhorst: ok, they both seem to display "properly" at 1280x80 for both, but above that only the primary seems to display
<mlankhorst> what chip was it again?
<mlankhorst> oh ivb
<dobey> yeah, ivybridge
<dobey> i7 3770S
<mlankhorst> dobey: if you do xrandr --output name1 --off and --output name2 --mode (whatever it was) the second screen works correctly right?
<dobey> mlankhorst: yeah
<dobey> but mirroring the displays or trying to use both unmirrored, the secondary screen doesn't display properly.
<dobey> and xrander also shows this:
<dobey> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 2048 x 1152, maximum 8192 x 8192
<dobey> so the virtual size is smaller than the max still
<mlankhorst> and both screens in 2048x1152 regardless of mirrored fails :s
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> except for the fact that taking a screenshot does include the full set of screens
<mlankhorst> ok created an upstream bug for it :)
<dobey> thanks
<mlankhorst> dobey: they want you to install intel_reg_dumper from intel-gpu-tools, reboot with drm.debug=0xe added to cmdline, and have the syslog output and output from intel_reg_dumper after red screen
<mlankhorst> 15:45 < danvet> also, does crtc switching change anything? (xrandr --output HDMI1 --auto --crtc 1)
<mlankhorst> 15:46 < danvet> maybe it's only an issue on one crtc, debug crap left behind by the bios
<mlankhorst> 15:46 < danvet> also, does switching output ports between displays change anything?
<dobey> switching output ports == swap dvi plugs at the card?
<mlankhorst> I'd guess so
<mlankhorst> 15:50 < danvet> plug the red display into the DVI port that works, the working display into the DVI port that shows the red display
<mlankhorst> #intel-gfx
<mlankhorst> dobey: http://paste.debian.net/178619/
<dobey> mlankhorst: hrmm, freenode won't let me send to that channel for some reason
<mlankhorst> dobey: need to be identified with nickserv
<dobey> :-/
<dobey> anyway
<mlankhorst> but yeah basically they're trying to find out what part is going wrong so just add it to the bug because we're both busy with other things atm :)
<dobey> mirroring is working now, having specified --crtc 1 for the primary, and --crtc 2 for the secondary
<mlankhorst> what about the failure, can you reproduce it at least?
<dobey> well, the secondary screen is no longer red right now, after all this debugging. it's just black now. but if i change anything in the display preferences to disable mirroring and such, it goes back to being a blank second screen. and i have to do the --crtc to xrandr again to get mirroring to display on both
<mlankhorst> dobey: can you add the things to the bug report that were asked? :-)
<dobey> yes
<mlankhorst> preferably on the fd.org bug
<dobey> ok
<bcurtiswx> good morning
<seb128> desrt, btw, you will probably not like it but I will suggest we stay on g-s-d,g-c-c 3.4 for quantal
<Laney>   * debian/patches/05_keyboard_indicator.patch:
<Laney>     - Backported patch from trunk to fix various keyboard layout issues
<Laney>       preventing greeter keyboard indicators from working.
<Laney> oops
<desrt> seb128: why is that?
<seb128> desrt, cf #gnome-hackers backlog
<seb128> desrt, basically the ibus stuff is scary, has regression which might be or not be fixed for 3.6 depending on timeframes, and depends on ibus changes that ibus upstream doesn't really agree with yet
<seb128> desrt, it seems like a recipe for getting screwed
<desrt> seb128: i think you are being a bit dramatic at this point
<seb128> desrt, well, paranoid rather
<desrt> there are a couple of months for this to get resolved
<seb128> desrt, but I take into account that it means we might need to write an indicator-keyboard, and we have neither available resources nor people who have the knowledge about ibus and input methods
<desrt> seb128: i think you need a vacation :)
<seb128> desrt, lol
<tkamppeter> pitti, should we not close bug 1008837 as Invalid? We do not support systemd.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1008837 in cups "cups fails to install/upgrade with systemd" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1008837
<tkamppeter> pitti, why do you consider it "Wishlist"?
<ogra_> hmm, i have an intresting theme error in rhythmbox on precise ... using the radiance theme and hovering over the back button in the UI makes the button bar jump (feels like the hovered button is smaller than the unhovered and the toolbar follows suit in resizing)
<seb128> ogra_, in what mode is your toolbar?
<seb128> ogra_, does it happen every time?
<ogra_> uhm, mode ? i didnt change anything
<seb128> ogra_, doesn't seem to happen here
<ogra_> hmm, no, it stopped here too after i closed RB and re-opened
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> just ignore me then :)
<pitti> tkamppeter: fine for me to just close it, if you prefer
<tkamppeter> pitti, I will do so, as a "Wishlist" is a Feature Request and this should not be titled "Package xyz does not install ...".
<mdeslaur> @pilot out
<mdeslaur> gah
<bcurtiswx> how do I disable all window effects
<seb128> bcurtiswx, you mean? select gnome classic (no effects) on the login screen?
<bcurtiswx> that may be it, im having too many window freezing issues, i am getting annoyed
<bcurtiswx> ubuntu and ubuntu 2d were my options, and it seems 2d (so far) doesn't freeze my any window
<bcurtiswx> mabe NVIDIA and 3d still don' get along ?
<mlankhorst> nouveau?
<bcurtiswx> mlankhorst, yes
<mlankhorst> might have to run updates
<bcurtiswx> mlankhorst, you mean apt-get update/upgrade ?
<bcurtiswx> with the precise-updates
<bcurtiswx> i have all updates, they still did not behave well (saw a compiz revert with this AM's install)
<bcurtiswx> does 2d allow dragging windows to the side and taking up half screen still? i seem to have lost that ability.
<desrt> seb128: so what do the options look like with respect to a test build of my new dconf branch?
<seb128> desrt, what do you mean by test build? getting it in hands of users? or getting it in jenkins or automatically tested?
<desrt> the first
<seb128> bcurtiswx, no it doesn't
<seb128> desrt, ubuntu-desktop ppa?
<desrt> just to scare you a bit:  105 files changed, 6789 insertions(+), 3153 deletions(-)
<desrt> there's almost definitely gonna be some bugs lurking in there somewhere :)
<seb128> desrt, the ppa on quantal serie seems fine for that
<desrt> ah
<bcurtiswx> seb128, thx
<desrt> i guess that means i should upgrade to quantal :)
<seb128> it's still early in the unstable cycle and it's a ppa so...
<seb128> desrt, well does the rewrite depends on new glib or something?
<desrt> yes
<seb128> desrt, so yes ;-)
<desrt> actually it doesn't yet
<desrt> but it should :)
 * desrt fixes that
<desrt> blah.  the glib depend isn't the problem
<desrt> the editor already depends on vala 0.17, though
<seb128> desrt, well, vala would not reflect on the depends
<seb128> desrt, i.e I was wondering if the quantal binaries would install on precise
<desrt> well, sort of
<desrt> it's that stupid situation where you have to uninstall vala in order to get the build to be successful :)
<desrt> seb128: so there is actually only one library call that would prevent it from working
 * desrt will just go to quantal
<dobey> mterry: ping
<mterry> dobey, hello
<dobey> mterry: hey, can you update your branch at https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntuone-couch/auth-fixes/+merge/111459 to fix the test_auth.py as well? looks like it has the same import so the branch failed to land :)
<mterry> dobey, sure
<dobey> thanks
 * didrocks waves good evening
<mterry> dobey, why did the import from a couple days ago fail?  That should have been the right import
<dobey> mterry: because the packages weren't updated in the instance where tarmac is running.
<dobey> mterry: but i fixed that :)
<mterry> dobey, k
<mterry> so a false negative
<dobey> yeah
<mterry> dobey, ok, branch updated
<mterry> dobey, that didn't work
<dobey> mterry: rather, it did work, but exposed a new/different set of issues in ubuntuone-couch itself
<mterry> right :)
<mterry> you say potato, I saw potahto
<dobey> we really need to get rid of ubuntuone-couch anyway, and move that auth stuff somewhere else, more reliable
<robert_ancell> RAOF, which video card is the next candidate for system compositing?
<ceti331>  /join ubuntu
<dobey> robert_ancell: ivybridge! ;)
<robert_ancell> dobey, oh, did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/intltool/remove-am-gnu-gettext btw?
<dobey> robert_ancell: i haven't yet. does this fix a bug or something?
<robert_ancell> dobey, docs say to use AM_GNU_GETTEXT which isn't helping convincing people to drop it
<dobey> oh. hmm
<dobey> i'll look at it. i don't remember if IT_PROG_INTLTOOL is enough on its own yet
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I'll upload nouveau and radeon shortly.
<RAOF> They're both done (nouveau more than radeon), I just haven't folded the patches into the packaging.
 * TheMuso will gladly test radeon when available, I have a couple of systems here with 48xx cards, and access to a notebook with a 6xxxm chip.
<thumper> morning
<RAOF> Yo yo!
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-07-12
<robert_ancell> thumper, so is it normal for all my unity icons to have disappeared?
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: I like the new "restart firefox" button, but...
<jbicha> it doesn't stay on my screen very long, and I want to at least finish my apt-get upgrade first before restarting Firefox
<jbicha> once it disappears, I don't see any way to get it back
<thumper> robert_ancell: no
<ceti331> can ubuntu's global-menu be made to show permanently
<ceti331> instead of only when mouse hovers
<ceti331> i'm trying to use kwin under ubuntu - nearly ok, but having trouble enabling desktops etc..
<ceti331> should CCSM work, or is can KWin's native configuration editor be used
<RAOF> You'd need kwin.
<RAOF> But I'm not entirely sure why you wouldn't just install kubuntu-desktop; almost all the Ubuntu session is in compiz, anyway.
<ceti331> ok doing so. for some reason i thought KDE was no longer supported in ubuntu repositories.i was surprised i could even install kwin
<ceti331> i didn't really want to clutter menus with kde+gnome apps... but its not a bit problem
<ceti331> i had kwin running fine.. i just couldn't change any options like desktops
<hyperair> kubuntu's no longer funded by canonical, but that doesn't mean it's no longer supported.
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Ah. I see that the amd64 buildds have a little bit of work to do :)
<RAOF> pitti: Good morning!
<pitti> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> I'm pretty good!
<RAOF> The system compositor's now ready for your testing enjoyment*
<RAOF> *: As long as you're on i386; amd64 is waiting to build
<RAOF> Hows about your fine self?
<pitti> RAOF: I'm quite fine, thanks! I hurt myself a little in yesterday's TKD training, but I hope that just reinforces the "don't do that then" learning process :)
<RAOF> :)
<pitti> (hitting my partner's elbow with my foot, not TKD at large, of course
<RAOF> Ow. Hitting the hard bit :)
<pitti> RAOF: do you need some build prio bumps?
<RAOF> pitti: That'd be grand, thank you.
<RAOF> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/system-compositor/+build/3650161
<pitti> "Start in 35 seconds "
<pitti> RAOF: right, I assumed so; it's just weston, right?
<RAOF> Yup
<RAOF> Oh? Last time I looked at it it was "start in 5 hours"
<Sarvatt> RAOF: thank you so freaking much for getting mesa 8.1 in a somewhat buildable state btw :)
<Sarvatt> i went through the diff and pilfered it for xorg-edgers
<Sarvatt> also urgency=critical skips the queues :)
<pitti> RAOF: 5 hours> that was before I bumped the score :)
<RAOF> Heh.
<TheMuso> RAOF: I saw your changes to the blueprint, but is radeon actually testable atm as well as nouveau?
<RAOF> TheMuso: Depends on what you mean by ‘testable’. It *should* load; you may or may not get a wonderful pink screen, though. :)
<TheMuso> RAOF: Ok, I'll make some time to test the hardware I have access to in the next few days.
<RAOF> It will be a particularly fetching shade of fuscia if you get the all-pink version :)
<TheMuso> Heh ok.
<ceti331> is it possible to setup compiz 'rotate-cube' on a laptop to be triggeredby 'pivot' gesture (e.g. a 2finger rotate gesture distinct from scrolling gestures)
<RAOF> Yes*
<RAOF> *As long as you implement that
<ceti331> "can you do this" "yes YOU can" ? :)
<ceti331> really miss the 3 finger gestures on the mac... but it should be possible to extend linux to behave not too dis-similar
<RAOF> ceti331: utouch is what you're after; Unity already implement some 3- and 4-finger gestures.
<RAOF> Of course, you *also* need multitouch hardware, and basically only macs have decent multitouch hardware.
<pitti> RAOF: all built and published; want me to try the new love again?
<ceti331> thats what i'm begining to discover
<ceti331> i think my hardware is 2finger
<RAOF> pitti: Yeah, give it a whirl.
<ceti331> thats why i thought rotate gesture would be nice ... i never rotate/zoom photos, but perhaps those gestures could be used to rotate/zoom the desktop :)
<RAOF> ceti331: Hah! You think that "two finger" means that the hardware reports two independent touch points! How amusingly naieve :/.  No, your hardware probably doesn't report enough information to do that.
<ceti331> <need to mod my laptop...embed an ipod touch...>
<ceti331> RAOF- "device touches:2"
<ceti331> RAOF: it does support2 finger scroll
<RAOF> Probably means "I report 1 touch point, plus the fact that you have two fingers down"
<ceti331> iss there a commandline debug app
<RAOF> Because touchpads all uniformly suck.
<ceti331> a commandline app that spews out raw info
<RAOF> evtest
<pitti> RAOF: btw, you might want to update the description for "dist-upgrade", otherwise it'll hold back lightdm and xserver-xorg-core
<ceti331> is this a doomed quest
<RAOF> pitti: Oh?  I habitually do dist-upgrade rather than upgrade, so I mustn't have noticed :)
<pitti> RAOF: ok, I'll change it then :)
<ceti331> heh oh well.. there's things in linux that i do like such as focus-follows-mouse and edge-warp
<RAOF> pitti: I've just done it.
<pitti> RAOF: yeah, upgrade is really not all that useful
<ceti331> http://www.synaptics.com/solutions/technology/touchpad-linux
<ceti331> maybe some hope... this synaptics page (i have a synaptics trackpad) does talk about 3fingers ... however, geisview says "2"
<ceti331> evtest: its telling me the xserver has the device
<ceti331> no its telling me "This device is grabbed by another process
<ceti331> interestingly, it DOES say "event-code 333 BTL_TOOL_DOUBLETAP" and "Event Code 334 BTL_TOOL_TRIPPLETAP"
<jbicha> RAOF: I got the pretty fuschia fun on Intel
<RAOF> jbicha: Ooh, how much fuchsia? All fuchsia, or just down the right hand side?
<jbicha> it's broke enough that I wasn't able to log into Unity, I did get gnome-classic-no-effects to work
<jbicha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1087377
<jbicha> also, when I switch between a virtual terminal back to the GUI, a bunch of ~~~~~ is emitted
<jbicha> maybe the fuschia I saw is that washed-out-unity-greeter bug since my wallpaper is just the Ubuntu default
<ceti331> RAOF: ok, your pessimism is justified. It appears it reports 2,3 finger taps, but can't report 3 finger swipe. it can only report 1 or 2 fingers with movement
<ceti331> it CAN however report 2 independant positions... thats something
<pitti> RAOF: "go to town"?
 * pitti googles English phrases
<pitti> ah, http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=go%20to%20town :)
<ceti331> i must stop obsessing about this, i have a numerc keypad on this laptop.. pgup/pgdn, home,end
<pitti> RAOF: I never considered myself being overly picky about visual design, but I do have some minor complaints about http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/weston.jpg
<pitti> RAOF: I can't actually change the user there, and launching a guest session paints a barely noticeable and heavily condensed dark panel on top of lightdm
<RAOF> pitti: Good, good. What driver's that?
<pitti> RAOF: intel (Arrandale)
<pitti> on a 1280x1024 DVI
<RAOF> Hm. Ok.
<pitti> did you see this before?
<RAOF> No.
<RAOF> Well, not exactly that.
<RAOF> It looks like everything's in the wrong place, basically.
<RAOF> Interesting logs are /var/log/lightdm/{weston.log,x-0.log}
<pitti> hm, the recent x.logs there are from the run after stop lightdm/start lightdm which just left X completely broken
<pitti> ah, X: ../../intel/intel_bufmgr_gem.c:2870: drm_intel_bufmgr_gem_init: Assertion `0' failed.
<pitti> but that's not the one with the weird looking graphics
<pitti> weston.log has a nice "caught segv" stack trace, though
<pitti> RAOF: ok, I'll start it again and get you recent logs
<RAOF> Well, *that's* not supposed to happen :)
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ca va?
<didrocks> hey pitti, RAOF
<RAOF> pitti: Ta muchly.
<didrocks> pitti: ça va bien, et toi?
<pitti> didrocks: je vais bien, merci!
<pitti> didrocks: I love how unity has become a lot more efficient
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, feeling the difference? :)
<TheMuso> Same here, particularly the startup.
<pitti> now that the launcher is behind all other windows anyway, it does away with the icons and just shows some small triangle on an otherwise pitch black launcher
<didrocks> thanks to duflu :)
<pitti> I guess that makes it quite a bit faster :)
<didrocks> pitti: hum, the launcher behing all other windows?
<pitti> ah, now it decided to come to the front
<pitti> still empty, though
<didrocks> no icon at all?
<pitti> i. e. no icons nor icon containers
<didrocks> urgh
<pitti> just a semitransparent grey area with the triangles
<didrocks> pitti: popey's team is taking care of unity, please ping him on #ubuntu-unity
<didrocks> when he's here
<didrocks> I saw someone else complaining about it on a bug mail
<didrocks> so you are not alone :/
<didrocks> didn't reproduce though
<didrocks> still having a happy launcher with all its teeth/icons here
<pitti> RAOF: to my untrained eye, http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/weston.log looks fairly reasonable
<pitti> RAOF: 1280x800 is the internal LVDS, and 1280x1024 the external DVI
<pitti> RAOF: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/x-0.log, too
<RAOF> pitti: It does indeed look sane; I guess that it's the multi-monitor bit that's confusing it.
<pitti> if I can tell it somehow to ignore LVDS -- I don't care about this at all while it's docked, and my session startup script even xrandrs it off
<RAOF> Not trivially, no.
<RAOF> This needs fixing.
<Nathan_S> Does anyone knows what modules do you need to import to make the clipboard work in gtk?
<rickspencer3> pitti, any thoughts? he's using Python ^
<rickspencer3> and please don't say "use pygtk ;)"
<rickspencer3> didrocks, anyone?
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hey didrocks
<rickspencer3> we're finding zero documentation on how to port clipboard code to gio :(
<didrocks> http://python-gtk-3-tutorial.readthedocs.org/en/latest/clipboard.html
<didrocks> a pygi example ^
<rickspencer3> Nathan_S, http://www.scribd.com/doc/99516129/66/Clipboard-Objects
<didrocks> rickspencer3: it's the same content :p
<rickspencer3> thanks didrocks
<rickspencer3> you beat me to it :)
<didrocks> http://python-gtk-3-tutorial.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html is a really good reference
<didrocks> less good than pygtk tutorial, but already contains a lot, and is up to date :)
<rickspencer3> oh my, it doesn't use any of the callbacks :(
<rickspencer3> weak
<pitti> Nathan_S: do you have a more concrete example what is not working?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: you mean, callback from ClipboardWindow?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, well, in C you can set_with_data, where you tell the clipboard "hey, I can give other apps this list of types of things to paste"
<rickspencer3> and you give it a callback function
<pitti> Gtk.Clipboard is supposed to be introspectable; it's not unlikely that there are bugs there, of course
<rickspencer3> then when another app asks to paste, it calls your callback function and you figure out what kind of data the other app wants and paste it what it wants
<rickspencer3> hey pitti
<pitti> rickspencer3: so, no off-hand idea, I never tried using the clipboard (in any language)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: doesn't seem to have any example of gtk_clipboard_request_image in pygi world. Should work like any other introspectable data as pitti tells (so clipboard.request_image()…) but not sure if Nathan_S can convert it himself :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, well, not all the functions are on the clipboard object
<rickspencer3> notably,  set_with_data is missing
<didrocks> rickspencer3: set_data ?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, nope, that function is for setting the data that will get pasted
<rickspencer3> it has set_text, set_image, and set_data
<rickspencer3> set_text and set_image are just conveniences for set_data, set_data is flexible, you can put in whatever string you want
<didrocks> weird, there are set_text and set_image, but not set_data in the gtk3 C documentation
<didrocks> <method name="set_with_data"
<didrocks>               c:identifier="gtk_clipboard_set_with_data"
<didrocks>               introspectable="0">
<didrocks> that's why it's not in ^
<rickspencer3> wtf
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<rickspencer3> thanks didrocks
<seb128> hey
<rickspencer3> didrocks, that's too bad, because it really limits the copy functionality for an app
<didrocks> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/gtk/gtkclipboard.c?id=374e76a19dac87676995356f6daacb10f4bb6e36
<didrocks> that's the commit limiting it ^
<didrocks> hey seb128
<rickspencer3> didrocks, thanks a million for pointing to those Python gi tutorials
<seb128> lut didrocks, ca va ?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yw ;) /me goes back to writing tests ;)
<didrocks> seb128: ça va bien, et toi?
<seb128> didrocks, ca va bien !
<rickspencer3> wow, that was really annoying, on that note
 * rickspencer3 gets some exercise
<seb128> pitti, hey, do you remember who had the versions' script credential?
<seb128> pitti, Robert sent me an email "
<seb128> The versions script seems to have lost authorization to access LP - was
<seb128> there a trick we did to give it access to a particular user?"
<pitti> seb128: we can just delete and recreate it, I guess
<pitti> but I wonder why it wouldn't work with anonymous
<pitti> oh, for accessing the upload queue, I think
<seb128> pitti, I don't remember the details now, but at some point we did hit an acl issue IIRC
<seb128> pitti, recreate it ... do you remember what account we used? was that the same as the retracer ones? I think you did put the acl in place by then
<pitti> seb128: I just used mine
<seb128> pitti, ok, I guess I can do that as well ... I guess you need to run versions on your box and copy a file over, do you remember which one?
<pitti> seb128: no, I run it on the remote box, and then just clicked on the link that lplib prints
<pitti> auth in firefox
<pitti> and then it should just work
<seb128> pitti, ok
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<mhr3> seb128, do all of ubuntu's binaries have buildid?
<Sweetshark> hi there
<seb128> mhr3, what do you call "buildid"?
<seb128> hey Sweetshark
<mhr3> seb128, $ file `which gedit`
<mhr3> /usr/bin/gedit: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=0x7253aee73f4f50cdf9331f1585c605b68ad6fe40, stripped
<pitti> mhr3: I doubt it; it was introduced not too long ago, I figure many binaries don't yet
<pitti> but I guess everything we actually care about (because we upload it often) does
<mhr3> pitti, i see, and is there a simple-ish way to go from the buildid to package+version?
<pitti> none that is known to me
<mhr3> would be swell
<pitti> we don't keep a record of package+version -> buildid
<mhr3> building such db shouldn't be too big of an issue though
<seb128> mhr3, what problem do you try to solve?
<mhr3> but i'm just thinking out loud :)
 * Sweetshark gets a hanging build on amd64 since of late, but I am not seeing that on my local pbuilder -- any hints what might be different?
<seb128> not really...
 * Sweetshark loves ddwrt.
<seb128> Sweetshark, how is lo 3.6 to quantal going?
<Sweetshark> seb128: i have this build hanging on amd64 in the subsequentcheck, which is new and only happens on the buildd. other than that its looking fine.
<Sweetshark> seb128: the i386 build of beta3 finished in https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-quantaltest-20120601/+build/3648270 and I will test upgrade to that one in a VM today.
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, great
<Sweetshark> seb128: locally I am right now building 3.6.0~rc1 which was tagged yesterday.
<jp_wanN> hey there, I recently read this document https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-system-compositor and now I want to try out using the new system compositor
<jp_wanN> I've got nouveau, so that shouldn't be the problem. but could I get problems with the X-edgers ppa?
<jp_wanN> I'll just try it, I'll reinstall my system in a few days anyway
<jp_wanN> bye
<didrocks> ok, session migration tool done, tests written for all modes \o/
<didrocks> just need packaging now
<seb128> didrocks, \o/
<dobey> mvo: hey. why is software-center packaged without the "-0Ubuntu1" or even a "-1" but just the plain upstream version #?
<Laney> it's a native package
<dobey> Laney: right. but why is it built that way?
<Laney> becaue an upstream release is a release into ubuntu, presumably
<seb128> dobey, http://wiki.debian.org/DebianMentorsFaq#What_is_the_difference_between_a_native_Debian_package_and_a_non-native_package.3F
<mlankhorst> getting a lot of practice with debian packaging now
<seb128> dobey, but usually native packages are used for distro specific tools where people don't want to bother rolling upstream tarball (think ubiquity for example)
<Laney> fakeroot mlankhorst clean
<mterry> chrisccoulson, w000 congrats on the baby
<seb128> Laney, btw I reconsidered a bit my position for the g-s-d and g-c-c updates I think
<seb128> Laney, it seems easy enough to copy the ubuntu precise's code for the keyboard indicator to make an appindicator, I did a prototype in an hour yesterday, I didn't try to do a proper system indicator but it was working
<desrt> hihi
<seb128> Laney, so I think we can just get away with that
<Laney> in a separate source?
<seb128> Laney, I'm still unsure about the ibus GNOME crap though
<seb128> and desrt "hihi" makes me want to reconsider :p
<desrt> =)
<seb128> I'm tired of GNOME being regression happy, I might jut suggest we stay one cycle behind starting next cycle in fact
<Laney> why don't you start a discussion on the ml and see?
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I'm trying to get a good view of where we stand before starting the discussion to help directing it ;-)
<seb128> Laney, @separate source, no
<desrt> seb128: i already told you the solution to this problem
<seb128> desrt, hire 50 peoples to fix GNOME bugs
<seb128> desrt, I'm not in charge of HR though :p
<desrt> seb128: go on vacation
<desrt> seb128: it'll be fixed when you get back :p
<jbicha> lol
<seb128> desrt, I doubt it
<desrt> i don't
 * desrt doesn't expect gnome .0 release that doesn't compile
<seb128> desrt, there are still GNOME 3.4 annoying bugs and segfaults nobody care about, that quality issue is not going to magically solve itself
<seb128> desrt, there are several aspect about that problem
<seb128> desrt, they confirmed yesterday that 3.6 might have regression for some users
<desrt> who are they?
<seb128> desrt, the usual "let's rewrite, get 75% done, regress for 25%, and deal with those later"
<seb128> desrt, release-team
<desrt> cool
<seb128> desrt, they had their meeting yesterday
<seb128> desrt, btw they skept the nautilus discussion and the "what is GNOME"
<mlankhorst> Laney: well I don't use fakeroot directly, just updating all the X packages for x 1.13
<seb128> desrt, I'm very disappointed :-(
<desrt> seb128: skipped?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> sorry :p
<desrt> as in, they'll have it next meeting?
<seb128> desrt, they just went through the non controversial features
<seb128> desrt, they said "let's discuss it on the lists"
<desrt> lovely
<seb128> desrt, let's see how that goes, everybody loves list discussions :p
 * desrt will have some interesting talks today, surely
<desrt> seb128: where do they publish the minutes?
<seb128> desrt, I don't know, I joined the channel to follow the meeting since I was interested in it
<desrt> oh
<desrt> i didn't know that was permitted
<desrt> do you have a log?
<seb128> desrt, people.canonical.com/~seb128/GimpNet-%23release-team.log
<seb128> you can add http:// in front
<desrt> seb128: this is in french!
<Laney> https://mail.gnome.org/archives/release-team/2012-July/msg00030.html
<desrt> seb128: in any case, i'm not too surprised
<desrt> seb128: the release team is not a political organisation
<desrt> i want them to be more political, but the fact is that they're not
<seb128> right, the minutes have
<seb128> "
<seb128> Recent discussions about Nautilus
<seb128> =================================
<seb128> We'll talk about it on the mailing list. jjardon will send an email."
<seb128> they don't mention the "what is GNOME"
<seb128> they also didn't tool an official stance on gstreamer1 one, shrug :-(
<seb128> desrt, shrug, that's another thing I don't like about GNOME atm
<seb128> desrt, cf #gnome-hackers, nobody is able to tell you if GNOME 3.6 will use gstreamer0.10 or 1.0 or both
<seb128> desrt, it's like "whatever we will ship whatever we get"
<desrt> seb128: seems that the answer is 1.0
<desrt> 09:23 < fredp> all signs indicate they will be ported.
<desrt> yes, there is a possibility that it won't happen on time
<desrt> but what do you expect?
<desrt> this is software -- and much of it developed by volunteers, no less
<desrt> and all of it with loose coordination
<desrt> you're not going to get a better answer than "we'll try our best"
<seb128> desrt, it would help to state intentions clearly, rather than waving hands and seeing "yeah, it looks like it might happen"
<desrt> it seems like you want "it will happen, or we will punish those who are at fault"
<seb128> desrt, nobody is saying "we will try", people just say "it seems people are working on that"
<desrt> seb128: it's a gnome goal and they're sending an announcement to ask people to port their modules
<seb128> desrt, like Ubuntu stated python3 only for this cycle, we might not get to it but we made it a clear public stated goal for the cycle
<desrt> i'm not sure what else they could do?
<seb128> desrt, let's not start on a such discussion today ;-)
<desrt> i keep my statements about your vacation :)
<seb128> desrt, I'm leaning on the "we should stay one release behind because there is just too much flux an bugs and uncertainty in GNOME unstable cycles"
<desrt> there is not enough here to be getting stressed over
<seb128> desrt, but I will push for that next cycle
<seb128> so we have time for discussion
<desrt> seb128: i will be there to fight you, of course :)
<seb128> good ;-)
<seb128> desrt, but I don't think you have strong arguments, you most summarized it "this is software -- and much of it developed by volunteers, no less and all of it with loose coordination"
<seb128> desrt, which seems incompatible with our goals in Ubuntu about no regression, quality, etc
<seb128> like for what we want I think it really makes sense to be one cycle behind and focus on fixing bugs
<desrt> seb128: it seems that every cycle you're having worries and in the end things work out mostly okay
<seb128> desrt, no they don't, we have a nightmare unstable cycle trying to keep up with regression to just reach "ok" quality at the end of the cycle
<desrt> i don't think the quality of precise substantially suffered as a result of gnome upstream not taking quality seriously
<seb128> desrt, when we don't finish with big revert patches and breaking gnome-shell
<desrt> seb128: those big-revert patches are hardly gnome's fault
<seb128> desrt, I'm not saying there is only GNOME at fault, but keeping up with the bugs and regression from the unstable cycle let us no time to deal with the integration issues like that
<desrt> it's my understanding that compiz will be properly up to snuff this cycle
<desrt> so we can stop mega-reverting all the gsettings stuff
<seb128> desrt, I'm about the mega reverting the ibus stuff :-(
<desrt> you're right.  we should stop talking about this :)
<chrisccoulson> mterry, thanks :)
<desrt> seb128: i went and did some research on the ibus issue
<desrt> seb128: the patch is 2 lines and upstream has already agreed to take it
<desrt> the maintainer was on vacation until yesterday which is why it seemed like there was no progress
<seb128> desrt, what patch, the new minimal approch, or the "let's do dbus activation and async calls"
<desrt> the one allowing for dbus activation
<desrt> it's just one function call: ibus now acquires a bus name on startup
<desrt> so now it can be bus-activated on that name (and gnome provides the service file)
<desrt> it's a bit weird that the service file gets to be separate...
<seb128> desrt, GimpNet-#control-center.log:juil. 11 18:51:40 <rtcm>	hadess: yes, the ibus maintainer didn't like the patches much, although I'm still going to try and convince him because it really is the most elegant way
<seb128> desrt, that was the discussion from yesterday
<seb128> desrt, I think you just looked at the "let's do it in hackish way until the reach patches get reviewed" ones
<desrt> seb128: i'm looking at http://code.google.com/p/ibus/issues/detail?id=1476#c5
<desrt> looks like everyone gets what they need
<seb128> desrt, anyway it's not really revelant to the discussion
<seb128> it's one of the things on the list and the one that concerns me least
<desrt> i thought you were worried about ibus
<desrt> well, it's one more thing you can take off your list
<seb128> desrt, I'm worried that they dropped the gtkstatusicon and regressed for non gnome-shell session in 3.5.2 (and probably gnome-shell) as well before getting anything in place
<seb128> desrt, I'm worried that they said they might not have time this cycle to bring back a solution for non shell sessions
<desrt> seb128: maybe we could help
<seb128> desrt, I'm worried that the ibus way has feature regressions or lacks we don't know about because none of us use those input methods
<desrt> seb128: afaik this is only about configuration... we're not actually changing how the input methods work
<seb128> desrt, and that we (desktop team, unity team) will get in trouble because it turns to be an issue for $oem at release time that we didn't detect
<seb128> desrt, well, libgnomekbd and libxklavier got dropped, and ibus is used for keyboard layout and input methods at the same time
<seb128> desrt, some people on d-d-l seems concerned that this integration also means you can't anymore use other input framework and it seems in some cases it's needed because ibus doesn't cover everything
<desrt> seb128: the feature page mentions that you could disable the g-s-d backend in that case
<seb128> desrt, there is just lot of uncertainty there and I've not enough clue about the domain to guaranty we will not regress in something that is important
<seb128> desrt, right, mclasen pointed to rtcm that disabling the plugin would disable any keyboard integration, including stuff like compose key handling, numlock status, delay, sticky keys, etc
<seb128> desrt, so that's far from ideal
<bcurtiswx> is it just me or are the repos slow lately
<bcurtiswx> my apt-get upgrade is taking a long time
<seb128> bcurtiswx, try another mirror?
<micahg> seb128: about the indicator-session bug, I"m not sure how to debug
<bcurtiswx> seb128, us and main have been slow lately
<micahg> it seems like I have a 50/50 chance of hitting it on reboot
<seb128> micahg, printfs in the code? ;-)
<micahg> seb128: ah, you mean programmer level debugging :)
<micahg> seb128: ok, will try to get to it at some point
<seb128> micahg, thanks
<micahg> seb128: it's annoying because it causes lightdm to delay when the screen is locked by about a minute
<seb128> micahg, there must be something special about your setup
<seb128> micahg, we got a bug like that in the past when there was > 8 users but that got fixed
<seb128> micahg, do you have a crazy number of users or something?
<micahg> well, it was a system76 preinstall upgraded from maverick -> natty -> oneiric -> precise
<micahg> which should certainly be supported, the other weird thing is I have xubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed as well, but I'm running in unity-2d
<bcurtiswx> micahg, theres no way anything went wrong with those upgrades! ;)
<micahg> bcurtiswx: of course not, our release upgrades are perfect, that's why everyone can upgrade to the LTS at release...oh..wait a minute :), what's this 12.04.1 :)
<micahg> seb128: when is 12.04.1 freeze?
<seb128> micahg, end of july
<micahg> seb128: as in Jul 26 or Jul 31 :)
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseInterlock
<Laney> has the dates
<micahg> ah,was looking at the release schedule page, right, the interlock
<micahg> ooh, even better, final freeze is Aug 16
<seb128> micahg, like august 3
<seb128> micahg, oh, sorry, yeah I was speaking about "desktop freeze", like for unity, libs, etc
<seb128> micahg, the first half of august will be to get everything to settle down
<micahg> seb128: well, I'm hoping this is bug fix level though, but yeah, I can hopefully find time before the end of the month to poke a little (don't know if that'll be enough though)
<seb128> didrocks, mterry: is bug #949575 good to go? i.e just waiting on something to pull the package in main?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 949575 in gtest "[MIR] gtest" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/949575
<mterry> seb128, yeah it just had the wrong status
<seb128> mterry, ok, thanks
<didrocks> I had concerned about the "well maintained in debian" as we needed newer version and last time I checked, we were not in sync
<didrocks> but I think it's ok for a testing tool :)
<mpt> didrocks, hey, got a few minutes to talk about the upgrading user configuration again?
<didrocks> mpt: hum, I'm about to have a hangout right now for an hour. I'm free afterwards
<mpt> didrocks, ok, let's do it tomorrow
<didrocks> mpt: sure
<dupondje> seb128, or anyone else knowing this: the slider issue (do to hack removed in GTK+) is still affecting volume slider in g-c-c, this will get fixed soon or? :)
<seb128> dupondje, that seems a pretty minor issue, it will be solved, the g-c-c update is blocked on compiz-gsettings to land and a few other things
<dupondje> it is :) just needs to get fixed before october :D
<bcurtiswx> how do most of you setup, Precise installed, Quantal VM? Quantal Installed, Precise VM? etc..?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, multiple machines and pbuilders
<dupondje> I'm just running quantal on my laptop :)
<seb128> I'm working on the LTS .1 so still on precise atm
<seb128> but usually I upgrade my work machine to the current unstable serie
<seb128> and let my old laptop to stable
<seb128> and I've a netbook I use for test installs and other stuff
<seb128> vms work as well though ;-)
<bcurtiswx> hmm, i have a 32GB flash drive USB3 that i'm buying. Is that enough to test Quantal builds on? or not recommended
<didrocks> waow, my tests are failing when building the package, I can see no link with what is happening :)
<didrocks> ok got it
 * didrocks huges his testsuite
<didrocks> so, the gboolean, when building manually (even using cmake) the source is always set to "FALSE" by default
<didrocks> but, in the packaging environment (bzr bd), it's TRUE
 * didrocks waves good evening
<micahg> hi kenvandine, just wondering how you got a source package for chromium :)
<kenvandine> a slight fix/hack for chromium-translation-tools from alex-abreu_
<kenvandine> he is still fixing it, but will propose a branch soon
<micahg> kenvandine: ok, great
<kenvandine> the problem was upstream changed the xml a bit
<micahg> kenvandine: BTW, we can't use libvpx-dev in the stable releases FWIW, so that should be reverted in the future, also why is subversion a build dep?
<micahg> kenvandine: BTW, thanks for getting this all sorted
<kenvandine> micahg, something in the build process runs svnversion
<kenvandine> debian added that too
<kenvandine> ok, we'll have to figure out how we can remove libvpx-dev
<micahg> kenvandine: orly?  that sounds wrong...but ok, about libvpx-dev, there's a flag that was set in debian/rules to use the bundled version
<kenvandine> ok, i'll investigate that
<micahg> kenvandine: I'll merge everything in next week either when I pilot or later
<kenvandine> cool
<micahg> kenvandine: please propose merges with the changes
<kenvandine> micahg, i did :)
<micahg> kenvandine: thanks, I saw one, maybe my e-mail is just behind
<kenvandine> micahg, no... it's the same branch so the MP just updated
<micahg> ah, ok
<kenvandine> at least we are current now :)
<kenvandine> and it builds on all arches :-D
<micahg> kenvandine: powerpc too?
<kenvandine> oh... not sure about that
<kenvandine> the PPA i was using didn't have powerpc
<kenvandine> but armel and armhf :-p
<micahg> ok, well, don't worry about that, it doesn't work in Debian either
<micahg> that's great news, awesome work
<kenvandine> micahg, thx
<seb128> mterry, still there?
<mterry> seb128, yup
<seb128> mterry, bug #981062
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 981062 in libgphoto2 "gphoto fails to download image from camera" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/981062
<seb128> mterry, the changelog lacks a # between "lp: " and the bug number
<mterry> seb128, guh, didn't notice
<seb128> mterry, which means the bug is not listed as fixed which will screw the SRU tracking
<seb128> mterry, can you fix it or do you want me to do it?
<mterry> seb128, I can.  I believe that I don't have to bump the version, right?
<seb128> mterry, just reupload, I'm rejecting the one in the queue
<seb128> mterry, so yeah, you can reuse the same number, the queue doesn't care, you can have the same version uploaded 5 times
<mterry> fancy
<seb128> mterry, which is a bit annoying because it means that during freeze times you might not notice a conflict in uploads
<seb128> mterry, btw in case you are not totally done with sponsoring, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks/+bug/1022497 seems easy and is coming from the hw-enablement guys
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1022497 in udisks "udisks does not support Realtek rts5992 SD/MMC card readers." [Undecided,New]
<mterry> seb128, fixed, thanks
<seb128> mterry, thanks ;-)
<mterry> seb128, oh, OK.  I can pick it up
<seb128> mterry, thanks a lot ;-)
<mterry> seb128, thanks for the catch
<seb128> no worry
<seb128> I will not push my luck further but annoy the next pilot :p
<seb128> RAOF, hey, I see you pilot tomorrow, bug #1014460 might be nice to get it, pitti acked it as a good solution for a SRU and the hw-enablement guys care about it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1014460 in udev "Touchpad sometimes not working upon system startup" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1014460
<seb128> kenvandine, if you ever get to upload chromium again please look at https://code.launchpad.net/~matttbe/chromium-browser/lp1013171/+merge/113055
<seb128> kenvandine, it's a python3 fix for the apport hook
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> kenvandine, shame we missed that upload you just did ;-)
<kenvandine> i'll probably do another one soon dropping the libvpx deb
<kenvandine> s/deb/dep
<seb128> kenvandine, great ;-)
<dobey> is "screen blanking" on quantal supposed to just show a big grey rectangle as my screen?
<mterry> pitti, is udisks going to be updated again for quantal?
<seb128> dobey, no, what gnome-screensaver version do you use?
<seb128> mterry, he's likely after eod, I'm sure he will be happy to get a fix in debian so we can sync if that's the question
<seb128> mterry, especially that the coming debian release will use udisk1
<mterry> seb128, yeah, just curious what the eta was
<dobey> seb128: 3.4.1-0ubuntu3 is what is installed
<seb128> mterry, likely "when there is a change requiring an upload"
<seb128> dobey, hum, k, 3.4.2 has issues like that with our theme but didn't get uploaded, so your issue is not known
<mterry> seb128, uploaded, with comment in bug
<seb128> mterry, thanks!
<dobey> seb128: hrmm. this  is a clean quantal install (i just installed it yesterday), though i copied my home directory back in from the previous install. and right now updating it is hosed due to python3 postinst breakage
<jbicha> dobey: I get the grey/white screen-blank on screen lock too for a second or two before it shows the normal lock screen
<jbicha> on quantal
<dobey> jbicha: by normal lock screen you mean the unlock dialog?
<jbicha> yeah, so it's more than a second or two
<dobey> jbicha: this is showing me the grey when unlock dialog isn't shown (and shouldn't be). if it times out, it just goes all grey
<jbicha> right, same here
<dobey> jbicha: and you have the 3.4.1 package, not 3.4.2 right?
<ricotz> dobey, this seems to be problem related to gnome-shell which gets fixed with gnome-screensaver 3.4.2
<dobey> ricotz: this is under unity, not gnome-shell, where i'm seeing the problem
<ricotz> dobey, ok, this is actually gnome-screensaver issue using gtk3 wrong
<dobey> ok
<dobey> well as long as i'm not the only one seeing it :)
<ricotz> dobey, you can update to 3.4.2, but it is suppose to create issues with unity/light-themes afaik
<dobey> ricotz: well i can't really update anything right now
<dobey> python3 has foobared apt
<dobey> anyway
<ricotz> huh, apt isnt using python
<mdeslaur> my quantal VM broke while updating also...the python3 package won't configure
<jbicha> dobey: yeah 3.4.1-0ubuntu4
<dobey> ricotz: no, it's failing to install it
<dobey> ricotz: the postinst is broken, so lots of packages are left unconfigured at the moment as a result
<ricotz> hmm, didnt notice anything failing to install here
<ricotz> dobey, python3 3.2.3-2 ?
<dobey> ricotz: yes
<ricotz> is installed fine here
<dobey> well lucky you then :)
<ricotz> is probably triggered by some other python package
<dobey> rtupdate postinst for python3 seems to be calling py3clean with wrong args
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-07-13
<ceti331> anyone know how to launch the kde panel from commandline (i have kwin installed, i've run that from within a fvwm session)
<ceti331> ah, startkde, i have evryything now, great
 * RAOF is not sure why ceti331's trying to start a KDE session from within a fvwm session rather than just starting a KDE session.
<ceti331> i didnt have a kde session option displayed
<RAOF> If you installed kubuntu-desktop, you should have.
<ceti331> kde seems pretty good overall just flaky screen corner triggering which is a shame ... i like that shortcut
<ceti331> (i like screen corners bringing up desktop expo)
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti. Happy Friday!
<pitti> didrocks: happy Friday 13th to you too!
<didrocks> pitti: oh indeed, it is!
<rickspencer3> hey didrocks, pitti
<rickspencer3> wow, Gtk3 sure left a lot behind
<didrocks> bonjour rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> for example, I cannot find how you are supposed to do pixbuf_new_from_data now
<rickspencer3> maybe it's just my_image.set_data now?
<rickspencer3> grrrrr
<RAOF> I thought they pretty much just gutted pixbufs in their entirety?
<RAOF> In favour of cairo surfaces?
<rickspencer3> RAOF, oh, I don't know
<rickspencer3> there are still pixbuf's in the documentation
<rickspencer3> I'll just have nathan write the paste data into a temp file, and load that into the image
<rickspencer3> in the meantime ...
 * rickspencer3 shakes fist at Gtk Python programming
<RAOF> I'm sure you can create a cairo image from data; maybe that's not enough, though.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, if just sound unnecessarily hard, and there is zero sample code
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yeah, it's cairo in the new world :)
<rickspencer3> I'm supposed to be introducing someone to how fun programming Ubuntu apps is
<rickspencer3> it's not going quite as planned
<RAOF> :/
<pitti> hey rickspencer3, how are you?
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
<rickspencer3> I'm super grumpy
<rickspencer3> trying to help someone make a simple copy and paste image example with Python and Gtk3
<rickspencer3> and the documentation is a combination of missing and wrong :/
<rickspencer3> which sucks considering none of my pygtk code is relevant anymore
<pitti> rickspencer3: did you import GdkPixbuf and try GdkPixbuf.new_from_data ?
<pitti> I was fairly sure I tried that already, but I don't remember any more whether it succeeded
<rickspencer3> pitti, ah!
<rickspencer3> sweet
<RAOF> As always, I'm sure the C documentation will be more useful. That's what I always look at when I'm doing GTK development.
<RAOF> :(
<pitti> rickspencer3: gdk-pixbuf is a separate module, so it comes with a separate gir
<rickspencer3> I had no f'ing idea
<rickspencer3> and none of this is http://developer.gnome.org/gdk-pixbuf/unstable//gdk-pixbuf-The-GdkPixbuf-Structure.html#GdkPixbuf
<pitti> $ mkdir /tmp/pixbuf; g-ir-doc-tool -o /tmp/pixbuf /usr/share/gir-1.0/GdkPixbuf-2.0.gir; yelp /tmp/pixbuf
<pitti> FYI
<rickspencer3> pitti, is there a symmetrical function call that gets the data from the pixbuf?
<rickspencer3> is that get_pixels?
<pitti> I'm waiting for the day when you can do yelp /usr/share/gir-1.0/GdkPixbuf-2.0.gir
<pitti> it seems like we are this --><-- close
<pitti> that's the Pythonic documentation, BTW
<pitti> rickspencer3: almost
<pitti> rickspencer3: new_from_data gets a string, while get_pixels() returns an array of bytes
<rickspencer3> oh geez
<rickspencer3> so how do I get a string?
<pitti> you can convert the byte array into a string, hang on
<rickspencer3> oh geez, new from data takes 9 arguments :/
<RAOF> new_from_data takes a *string*? Why doesn't it take a byte array?!
<rickspencer3> RAOF, no, it takes a byte array
<rickspencer3> does it not?
<rickspencer3> it used to
<rickspencer3> msg Nathan_S http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7906814/converting-pil-image-to-gtk-pixbuf
<pitti> rickspencer3, RAOF: b'' _is_ a byte array
<RAOF> Ah, python.
<pitti> rickspencer3: I got a DSL reconnect, what was the last line you saw from me?
<pitti> get_pixels() is working fine here
<pitti> it's the new_from_data I have trouble with
<rickspencer3> pitti, I saw that were going to look to convert get_pixels() return value to a string
<rickspencer3> but I don't think that is actually necessary
<pitti> rickspencer3: no, it's fine
 * pitti replays
<pitti> rickspencer3: actually, I lied; new_from_data also takes a bytes array, so they are symmetrical
<pitti> rickspencer3: so, get_pixels() seems fine
<pitti> this works:
<pitti> pb = GdkPixbuf.Pixbuf.new_from_file('/usr/share/pixmaps/debian-logo.png')
<pitti> print('data:', pb.get_pixels())
<pitti> data: b'\xbf\x03H\x00 ...'
<rickspencer3> pitti, may I assume that what is on the Gtk.clipboard when someone copies an image is a byte array suitable for new_from_data?
<pitti> rickspencer3: and I also checked that creating a new pixbuf with new_from_data() from an existing one with get_data() also works fine
<pitti> but if I try to use it with a hardcoded one, I get strange results
<rickspencer3> pitti, do you not need to supply the 9 arguments?
<pitti> yes
<rickspencer3> ok
<pitti> data = b'\xFF\xFF\xFF\x00\x00\x00\xFF\xFF\xFF\x00\x00\x00'
<pitti> pb = GdkPixbuf.Pixbuf.new_from_data(data, GdkPixbuf.Colorspace.RGB,
<pitti>                                     False, 8, 2, 2, 6, None, None)
<pitti> data, colorspace, has_alpha, bits_per_pixel, width, height, rowstride, and two Nones
<pitti> rickspencer3: but it seems it mistreats the data, when I do it like this the get_pixels() result has a text prefix
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<pitti> rickspencer3: but that doesn't happen if I get the data from an already existing object, like another pixbuf or clipboard etc.
<pitti> rickspencer3: so I think it should work fine for you
<rickspencer3> pitti, so, it looks like chromium just puts a pixbuf on the clipboard
<rickspencer3> I wonder if we can just do that from python as well
<rickspencer3> pitti, omg
<rickspencer3> this is actually waaaaay easier than it used to be
<rickspencer3> you can just put pixbuf's on the clipboard
<rickspencer3> so, all the groveling around for the data and formatting it seems to no longer be needed
<pitti> rickspencer3: oh, does GdkPixbuf has a method for putting on the clipboard?
<rickspencer3> or maybe it was always like that, and I was just doing it the hardway all along
<pitti> or clipboard a method for putting on a GdkPixbuf object?
<rickspencer3> pitti, clipboard.set_image(my_pixbuf)
<pitti> (probably the latter rather)
<rickspencer3> and
<pitti> yay
<rickspencer3> my_image.set_from_pixbuf(clipboard.wait_for_image())
<rickspencer3> they are now both 1 liners
<rickspencer3> I wonder if they always were, but I never went that route because I was setting targets and everything
<seb128> hey desktopers
<RAOF> It's a seb128! RUN!
<seb128> lol
<seb128> RAOF, hey!
 * pitti runs like hell
<pitti> I didn't do it!
<seb128> hey pitti
 * pitti hugs seb128
<seb128> what did you guys break again?!
<seb128> ;-)
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> nothing, I swear!
<seb128> yeah yeah, don't believe you :p
<RAOF> Hey seb128 :)
<seb128> RAOF, oh, my SRU patch pilot friend ;-)
<seb128> RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> Tired.
<RAOF> Also, FRIDAY! WOOOOOOOO
<seb128> RAOF, you should call it a week, get a good deserved dinner and enjoy your weekend ;-)
<seb128> RAOF, btw well done to Robert and you to get the system compositor work in a testable shape, I plan to install it on my test netbook today ;-)
<RAOF> I'll just finish the due-diligance on smb's squid3 merge and then have a bath
<RAOF> Boo. piuparts should have schroot integration.
<didrocks> seb128: session-migration in NEW on all archs
<seb128> didrocks, NEWed
<didrocks> seb128: \o/ thanks :)
<didrocks> now, let's chase mterry once he's around :)
<didrocks> mterry: hey, how are you? :)
<mterry> didrocks, great.  Yourself?
<didrocks> mterry: I'm fine, thanks :)
<didrocks> do you have some time for a quick MIR? It won't hurt! ;)
<pitti> hey mterry, how are you?
<mterry> didrocks, sure, throw it over
<mterry> pitti, hi!  good
<mterry> didrocks, aren't you on the MIR team?
<seb128> hey mterry
<didrocks> mterry: bug #1024381
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1024381 in session-migration "[MIR] session-migration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1024381
<didrocks> mterry: well, I am, but it's my package :)
<mterry> seb128, good EST morning :)
<didrocks> I can ack it if you want :p
<seb128> mterry, good GMT afternoon ;-)
<didrocks> it's excellent "stuff"
<seb128> mterry, happy friday 13th as well
 * kenvandine does the friday the 13th dance
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> kenvandine, congrats on being officially our new chromium maintainer ;-)
<seb128> you got it to build and updated!
<kenvandine> NO WAY!
<kenvandine> temporary :)
<seb128> kenvandine, you just get to fix powerpc now ;-)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> apparently it has never been build for powerpc
<kenvandine> so not my problem :)
<pitti> mterry: do you plan to fix the update-manager autopkgtest (missing python module dependency, etc.), or should someone else look into this?
<mterry> pitti, I thought I did fix it.  What's missing now?
<mterry> pitti, is there a failure log?
<pitti> mterry: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/AutoPkg%20Test/job/quantal-adt-update-manager/9/ARCH=i386,label=albali/console
<pitti> mterry: apparenty python-coverage is missing
<pitti> mterry: also, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/AutoPkg%20Test/job/quantal-adt-update-manager/9/ARCH=i386,label=albali/artifact/results/dsc0t-nose-tests-stderr has some stuff; autopkgtest fails the tests on any stderr output
<mterry> pitti, guh, didn't know it did that
<pitti> mterry: I recommend something like this:
<pitti> unittest.main(testRunner=unittest.TextTestRunner(stream=sys.stdout, verbosity=2))
<mterry> pitti, python3-coverage doesn't exist yet
<mterry> pitti, but the setup.cfg enables it, for when it does exist.  didn't think the noise would hurt anything
<pitti> mterry: for testing you can run sudo adt-run --no-built-binaries update-manager_*.dsc --- adt-virt-null locally (or in a VM)
<pitti> and then check $?
<mterry> I remember running the test suite in a pbuilder, but not under adt-run, which was my fatal error
<didrocks> mterry: tell me if/when you have some time to review it, I've a pending gnome-session upload for it
<didrocks> mterry: if you think you can't make it, Monday is fine :)
<mterry> didrocks, k
<pitti> mterry: I think you asked about udisks over night
<pitti> mterry: I have no particular plans to update it again, unless someone asks me about something specific; it's obsolete, and we are transitioning to udisks2
<mterry> pitti, ah right
<pitti> we need to fix update-notifier and usb-creator-common still, though
<mterry> pitti, does adt-run not have internet access?
<pitti> mterry: it does
<mterry> (on jenkins)
<mterry> ok
<mterry> pitti, I've subscribed to u-m and u-r-u jenkins failure RSS
<mterry> pitti, u-m should be better in trunk.  looking at u-r-u failure
<pitti> mterry: nice, thanks!
<pitti> mterry: please note that autopkgtest runs currently need to be kicked off manually
<pitti> we'll fix this on Monday when jibel is back
<pitti> mterry: so if you want a manual test, please prod someone from the QA team to press the button
<mterry> pitti, I'm assuming it tests the archive, not trunk of the packages?
<pitti> mterry: right
<pitti> mterry: whenever the pacakge itself, or any of its dependencies change
<mterry> pitti, OK.  I wasn't planning to release anew for the test fix, but I can if you'd prefer
<pitti> mterry: not that urgent; next week is fine, when adt is back
<pitti> good night everyone, have a nice weekend!
<didrocks> have a nice week-end pitti :)
<mterry> didrocks, in session-migration, you want DESKTOP_SESSION not XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP?
<mterry> i.e. you want to be able to distinguish between unity-2d and unity-3d or gnome fallback mode etc?
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, DESKTOP_SESSION, because we maybe have separate gsettings database later on based on session, not on desktop
<didrocks> exactly
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, can people upgrade properly even with the latest python3-defaults? :/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, those issues were supposed to be fixed yesterday, is your mirror uptodate?
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: no, manually install the python3 package
<mdeslaur> it's fixed, but if you're in a broken state, you need to manually fix it
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i can see the latest version but it won't upgrade with the broken state
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, thanks. i'll try that :)
<chrisccoulson> i don't want to spend too much time on my computer ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, btw stop working, you are supposed to be on vac ;-)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/python3_3.2.3-3ubuntu1_all.deb
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: and then turn it completely off :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i should just turn my laptop off ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good!  ;-)
<chrisccoulson> ah, that's better, it's upgrading now :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you say that because you don't know how buggy those updates are ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, there's not much to update here actually. i've got the new indicator stack already ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ;-)
<didrocks> mterry: thanks for the review!
<mterry> yw!
 * didrocks waves good evening and week-end!
<kenvandine> desrt, what's the status of your wip/action_helper branch?
<desrt> kenvandine: waiting for lars to get back from vacation
<kenvandine> ok, i uploaded it to a ppa so we can hit the ground running when he returns
<kenvandine> also uploading libindicator and libmessagingmenu
<bcurtiswx> can someone test: change your presence with empathy 3.4.2.1 on precise with the empathy window, then try changing it with the indicator menu. Mine always goes to available and then does not change.
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine: ^ if you have precise
<bcurtiswx> hmm, maybe ken had to leave early today
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-07-15
<eee4444> hi can someone help me get my dwl 650 wireless card working?
<thumper> robert_ancell: ping
<robert_ancell> thumper, hello
<thumper> why would compiling something on a laptop start to give "undefined reference to g_module_open (error, symbol and close)" when linking?
<thumper> same command links fine on desktop, and other people's laptops
<thumper> I feel that something got broke
<thumper> but don't know what or how
<thumper> this is for veebers btw
<thumper> robert_ancell: we're a bit stuck
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-07-08
<m4n1sh> jbicha: how about moving the dash enable/disable checkbox to security-widget.vala?
<m4n1sh> mpt: no down menu icon exists. the closest is go-down-symbolic
<jbicha> m4n1sh: I think I'd rather someone fill the rest of the Search tab by fixing bug 1198554
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1198554 in activity-log-manager (Ubuntu) "Allow enabling/disabling Unity scopes from Privacy Settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1198554
<jbicha> m4n1sh: do you want an MP for the current search tab?
<m4n1sh> jbicha: if you have it ready, then why not
<m4n1sh> for #1198554 do you want enabling/disabling selectively or all of them at once?
<jbicha> selectively, a big vertical list of scopes with (probably) on/off switches
<m4n1sh> yeah, that is what I was thinking too
<m4n1sh> plus moving Dash results to this view too?
<jbicha> yeah, although with individual toggles, I agree with Canonical that the online toggle will be less important
<m4n1sh> still I guess the online toggle is important
<m4n1sh> as I see lot of people at my workplace disabling it
<m4n1sh> due to company's it policy etc
<jbicha> it's not worth upsetting people now by demoting it to a dconf-editor option
<m4n1sh> true
<m4n1sh> so you working on scopes list?
<m4n1sh> so you working on scopes enable/disable  now?
<m4n1sh> jbicha: ^
<jbicha> I don't have the technical skills to implement it now but hopefully my research helps whoever will
<m4n1sh> I can try to work on it now
<m4n1sh> jbicha: WRT 1198546 have you fixed it in the ubuntu specific patch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/activity-log-manager/saucy/view/head:/debian/patches/06_add_unity_dash_privacy.patch#L131
<m4n1sh> jbicha: WRT 1198546 have you fixed it in the ubuntu specific patch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/activity-log-manager/saucy/view/head:/debian/patches/06_add_unity_dash_privacy.patch#L131
<jbicha> m4n1sh: that would be awesome, thanks
<m4n1sh> jbicha: can you also have a look at this https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/activity-log-manager/add-search-tab/+merge/173393
<jbicha> and no, bug 1198546 needs to be fixed in Unity first; we probably need to transition the key though
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1198546 in unity-tweak-tool (Ubuntu) "remote-content-search preference should be binary not string" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1198546
<jbicha> I don't think Search has anything to do with Security
<jbicha> it's possible additional things would be added to the Security tab in the future but the Search tab will be rather full with the few dozen scopes saucy includes by default
<m4n1sh> yeah, that sounds correct. search tab will contain this and scopes enable/disable
<m4n1sh> jbicha: I see that your MP https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/activity-log-manager/add-search-tab/+merge/173393 does address "remote-content-search preference should be binary not string"
<m4n1sh> does it? or am I missing something
<m4n1sh> it does choose between RemoteContent.ALL and RemoteContent.NONE
<jbicha> if it were binary, it would just be true/false instead of needing those specific strings
<m4n1sh> oh, I misunderstood
<m4n1sh> jbicha: doesn't unity have to move first? then the apps will follow
<didrocks> Mirv: hey, don't mind still looking at sil2100's stacks for today?
<Mirv> didrocks: hello. ok, I was wondering about that.
<didrocks> Mirv: that would be lovely, I doubt he will have time with his delay to settle in and emails catchup :-)
<Mirv> that's true
<didrocks> thanks Mirv :)
<Mirv> very annoying, those ubuntu-html5-theme autopilot errors.. I haven't been able to reproduce them. from videos it's seen that everything seems to work but the local html file just doesn't seem to load like it does on my own computer
<didrocks> Mirv: let me look in a few minutes then
<Mirv> I did find missing dependencies, but those were something that were already installed on the test machine because of the ui-toolkit tests run at the same time
<Mirv> didrocks: thanks, maybe you have some idea I don't
<Mirv> added the dependencies anyhow https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-html5-theme/more_missing_autopilot_dependencies/+merge/173408
<didrocks> (was working as well for me locally once installed the missing deps)
<didrocks> dpkg-dev?
<didrocks> Mirv: why is it a runtime dep? ^
<didrocks> (we don't dpkg-source, isn't it?)
<Mirv> didrocks: same as ui-toolkit, the autopilot code runs dpkg -qDEB_HOST_MULTIARCH to find out the deep path to qmlscene
<didrocks> ah making sense :)
<didrocks> Mirv: I had something similar when the examples were not installed
<didrocks> but not the case here, obviously
<didrocks> Mirv: I wonder if the issue is that we have firewalled network connexion
<didrocks> which will prevent jquery to kick in
<didrocks> as the script isn't defer or async, it will prevent the page for loading
<Mirv> didrocks: ah.. right even though local qml/html file, it tries to fetch the jquery from the web. very good point.
<Mirv> it also fetches stuff from google.com
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, with a key, that's weird
<didrocks> $ ping jquery.com
<didrocks> PING jquery.com (70.32.120.34) 56(84) bytes of data.
<didrocks> -> nothing
<didrocks> on the machine
<didrocks> same for google.com
<didrocks> Mirv: those tests are not really offline, they needs to be I guess :/
<didrocks> (eventually with a mock server)
<Mirv> I could try something like that
<didrocks> Mirv: we can use a copy of jquery, as long as it's in the examples, that's fine
<didrocks> (a lot of package do that)
<Mirv> didrocks: maybe the jquery version in archives could be enough as well..
<Mirv> but if not, including one. and then a local snapshot of the google.com content
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, maybe try the jquery version in archives, it seems just do to $(query-node).add/remove css
<mpt> m4n1sh, what do you mean by "down menu icon"?
<m4n1sh> mpt: the down triangle
<m4n1sh> where is the icon?
<m4n1sh> I can only find one symbolic icon named go-down-symbolic
<mpt> Oh, I have no idea, sorry
<m4n1sh> this is the only icon I can think of which looks closest
<m4n1sh> found in
<m4n1sh> in the location /usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable/actions/go-down-symbolic.svg
<mpt> m4n1sh, ah, and that icon is used in similar places to mean something completely different (move the selected item down in the list)
<m4n1sh> mpt: maybe a request for an icon? upstream in gnome?
<mpt> This is bizarre. Why doesn't the icon exist? Doesn't Epiphany use it in its Back button, for example?
<mpt> And what do down buttons use in scrollbars?
<m4n1sh> looks like custom icons
<m4n1sh> maybe they dont use symbolic icons
<mpt> m4n1sh, Ubuntu Software Cneter also uses it in its gear menu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#oneconf
<mpt> Center, rather
<m4n1sh> mpt: will have  alook at it. late night. need to sleep in sometime
<mpt> ok :-) Goodnight
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<seb128> didrocks, lut ;-)
 * seb128 looks at proposed, unity/xorg still in there
<didrocks> yeah, I saw that this morning
<seb128> didrocks, do you know if there was any issue or if Laney just didn't get to test/unblock it on friday?
<didrocks> I'm waiting for Laney to be back to know more
<didrocks> seb128: I'm not aware of any issues, that's why I'm waiting for Laney :)
<seb128> he unblocked it, it seems
<didrocks> hum, he forced the firefox AP test not passing
<didrocks> and they are "valid candidates"
<didrocks> so it's not the manual block?
<seb128> no
<seb128> it's "standard britney"
<didrocks> libxfixes, libxi are valid as well
<didrocks> autopkgtest for firefox 23.0~b2+build1-0ubuntu1: FAIL (Jenkins: public, private)
<didrocks> Should wait for firefox 23.0~b2+build1-0ubuntu1 test, but forced by laney
<didrocks> so for me, this was dealt
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<didrocks> and all the others are just valid candidates
<seb128> seems like fglrx has something to do with that
<seb128> nobody updated the binary drivers...
<mlankhorst> erm tseliot should have
<didrocks> hum, shouldn't it be in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html?
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey ... he should have, did you ask him to upload?
<mlankhorst> I thought it was already in the archive before the upload
<mlankhorst> yeah it is
<mlankhorst> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.3), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.9.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libice6 (>= 1:1.0.0), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.5.3), libsm6, libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libx11-6, libxcursor1 (>> 1.1.2), libxext6, libxfixes3, libxinerama1, libxrandr2, libxrender1, libxxf86vm1, lib32gcc1, libc6-i386, dkms, make, linux-libc-dev, xorg-video-abi-11 | xorg-video-abi-12 | xorg-video-abi-13 | xorg-video-abi-14, xserver-xorg-core
<mlankhorst> abi-14
<mlankhorst> and fglrx installs just fine here..
<Mirv> didrocks: this was the best I was able to achive currently: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-html5-theme/autopilot_tests_offline/+merge/173439
<Mirv> didrocks: I was able to replicate the problem by blocking ports 80+443 on my computer. jquery from locally was not enough, and the google contents refer to more google locations (plus is non-free) so I wasn't able to mockup the google side well enough
<mlankhorst> seb128: afaict from the update output it looks like it's not trying xserver at the same time as libxi/unity
<didrocks> Mirv: excellent work! that sounds good to me (and nice for the caching). The opened bug is fine :)
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks, approving, then you can rerun a build + tests I guess :)
<Mirv> didrocks: thanks :)
<mlankhorst> and because we have such a thorough block in place it means that it will likely never update if nobody breaks that deadlock :P
<Laney> morning
<Laney> I did remove the block
<seb128> there is no block
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you?
<Laney> I forced the firefox test but that was late last night so I didn't yet see if that worked
<seb128> no
<Laney> pretty good! super hot weekend with BBQs and bike rides :-)
<mlankhorst> Laney: I mean if I look at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt it looks like it never tries unity + xorg-server + libxi/libxfixes updates at the same time..
<Laney> let me see
<mlankhorst> only xorg-server will fail, only unity updating will fail too
<Laney> hrm
<mlankhorst> which I guess broke things by design
<Laney> I thought making xorg-server valid would get that added to an autohint
<Laney> well, let me try hinting it manually
<didrocks> hey Laney :)
<Laney> hey
<Laney> straight into it :P
<Laney> good weekends?
<didrocks> Laney: very nice, thanks! and you?
<mlankhorst> I could probably call EOD now with the extra work I put in getting my nouveau fixes to darktama :P
<mlankhorst> mm very tempting..
<Laney> I had a BBQ that would make jasoncwarner proud
<didrocks> heh
<seb128> nice ;-)
<mlankhorst> jasoncwarner: did it have steak?
<Laney> oh yes
<mlankhorst> :D
<Laney> and much more besides
<mlankhorst> I bet jason has a highlight on steak but not on his name
<Laney> bah, no pitti?
<Laney> I left my system broken all weekend hoping that he'd help me debug this morning :P
<didrocks> Laney: the calendar says he's on holidays
<Laney> yeah, saw
<didrocks> until wednesday :)
<Laney> drwx------ 2 root  root   80 Jul  5 08:59 pulse/
<Laney> it's a weird bug
<seb128> Laney, is that a one time thing?
<Laney> no
<Laney> but it doesn't happen every boot
<Laney> I guess some race
<Laney> the pid file inside points to a process owned by my user
<seb128> weird
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1197395
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1197395 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "/run/user/$ID/pulse owned by root and not by the user" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> mlankhorst: no luck
<seb128> TheMuso replied on that bug, he might be debugging it
<mlankhorst> Laney: link?
<seb128> TheMuso, ^?
<Laney> same as before
<Laney> look at the top
<mlankhorst> but it doesn't say why?
<Laney> in its own way
 * Laney tries in a chroot
<seb128> those britney pages are hard to read
<mlankhorst> Laney: I fear it might need all the the packages in that case
<mlankhorst> that whole list from "Trying easy from autohinter: xorg-server/2:1.14.1-0ubuntu0.8 xserver-xorg-video-qxl"....
<seb128>  xserver-xorg-input-mtrack : Conflicts: xserver-xorg-input-multitouch but 1.0~rc2+git20110312-2build4 is to be installed
<seb128>  xserver-xorg-video-geode : Depends: xorg-video-abi-13
<seb128> mlankhorst, Laney: ^ geode is an issue
<mlankhorst> ugh I thought I pushed an update for those
<mlankhorst> seb128: just that one?
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-geode
<seb128> no you didn't
<seb128> mlankhorst, yes, seems to be those 2
<seb128> Laney, ^
<seb128> well at least geode is missing for the abi transition
<seb128> not sure the input one is in the same bucket
<mlankhorst> ok doing a rebuild bump for geode
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I think it might be enough, but I'm not good at reading britney, so let's see
<mlankhorst> mtrack and multitouch did get a bump
<seb128> right
<seb128> they are just no co-installable and I tried to install everything on that line
<seb128> let's rebuild -geode and see
<mlankhorst> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-geode/2.11.14-3build1/+build/4777502
<mlankhorst> brb shower
<Laney> k, let's see
<tjaalton> i think geode was supposed to be dropped, since there is no kernel to go with it since 12.10
<seb128> that works too
<tjaalton> support for i586 or such got dropped
<mlankhorst> oh well it built
<mlankhorst> run the update thing again?
<seb128> you need to wait for the package to be published first I think
<Laney> it's automatic anyway
<Mirv> didrocks: the tests seem to succeed now, but check job is marked failed apparently because the number of test cases decreased. what should be done in that case?
<didrocks> Mirv: if you rerun it, it will pass (yeah, it's a flaw in the way regressions are computed)
<didrocks> Mirv: I've marked that to be better once we have the dashboard
<Mirv> didrocks: ah, ok.. so running with foo to rerun tests?
<didrocks> yep :)
<Mirv> thanks
<didrocks> yw
<seb128> tjaalton, mlankhorst: do you plan to update -intel in saucy soon?
<seb128> ickle asked me to retry if the corruption issue is still there with 2.21.10
<seb128> it has been 10 days I'm waiting for the update, I'm wondering if I should just do a git build :p
<tjaalton> there were some regressions with .10 & .11
<mlankhorst> i want to finish the transition first
<tjaalton> so i was holding back on updating it
<seb128> ok
<tjaalton> also because of the transition
<seb128> seems like there is a kernel patch needed as well anyway
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1189850/comments/92
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1189850 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "saucy has frequent image corruption (intel, sna)" [High,Fix committed]
<mlankhorst> I wonder what's holding it back atm
<seb128> tjaalton, can you get the kernel team to include that? ;-)
<seb128> mlankhorst, holding what back?
<mlankhorst> transition of x1.14 into the archive
<seb128> mlankhorst, -geode?
<tjaalton> sarvatt said .11 was broken
<tjaalton> so i guess there is .12 soon
<seb128> mlankhorst, the publisher runs every half an hour and takes around half an hour, so you need ~1h after upload, which is not done yet
<seb128> tjaalton, ok
<mlankhorst> ah
<seb128> tjaalton, do you know if that kernel patch is going to flow in our version or if we should nag the kernel team about it?
<seb128> tjaalton, you probably know who to ask there? could you do that? ;-)
<marga> I'm having issues with whoopsie in precise, which is getting re-installed even though I had previously removed it, likely due to a new ubuntu-desktop release.  The issue is that both installing and removing the package crash my X session.  I've narrowed it down to the user adding/deleting, and I suspect this is due to the /var/crash handling.
<marga> I checked the bugs, expecting this to be reported, but it's not, so I'm unsure if it's something specific to my setup, or so recent that nobody else has seen it/identified it yet.
<seb128> marga, hey, try pinging ev on #ubuntu-devel
<seb128> he maintains whoopsie
<Mirv> didrocks: ubuntu-html5-theme now in NEW queue
<didrocks> Mirv: \o/
<didrocks> Mirv: NEWed :)
<Mirv> thanks :)
<didrocks> thanks to you! we finally got it ;)
<marga> seb128, ok, thanks.
<Mirv> next up, one more update to qt creator and then hopefully continuing to upload that as well
<didrocks> heh ;)
<marga> Ok, I found the bug.  It was not whoopsie's fault after all.  It's this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/1004515.  I'll investigate and follow up there.
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1004515 in gdm (Ubuntu) "segfault in accounts-daemon when logging in / gdm crash if user account is added or deleted" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> marga, that makes sense, it also explain why we didn't get report about it, since gdm is not our default login manager
<marga> Indeed.
<marga> I normally use lightdm, but switched to gdm to test something completely different.
<tjaalton> seb128: I'll check it out, but I guess the patch is the "real" fix and the -intel driver can work around the issue. so just having the latter should be fine. also, I think it'll end up in 3.11 anyway and maybe 3.10.x too
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks
<Laney> seb128: do you know if the gcc-4.8 in saucy fixes that bug we were hitting with gtk?
<Laney> seems not
<seb128> Laney, I don't know but http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=57637 has 4.9 in its title and is still open
<ubot2`> gcc.gnu.org bug 57637 in rtl-optimization "[4.9 regression] Miscompare on 178.galgel in SPEC2000 on arm" [Normal,New]
<seb128> Laney, check with doko?
<Laney> I just checked the source
<seb128> Laney, he said he would include the fix iirc
<seb128> Laney, do you plan to do a gtk upload? (asking because I've backported some fileselector fixes that I'm about to commit, wait for that if you do an uploadà
<seb128> )
<Laney> yes, was going to merge with debian to get the postinst improvements (or just cherry-pick those)
<seb128> Laney, did you already upload?
<seb128> Laney, ignore that, I forgot to pull
<Laney> no
<seb128> Laney, I commited/pushed my backports, please pull before starting your work ;-)
<Laney> sure
<Laney> thanks
<sil2100> Hello desktoppers!
<seb128> sil2100, hey, welcome back! how are you?
<sil2100> seb128: hi! Tired! During our trip to Naples we were walking a lot, doing much much sightseeing - how about you?
<seb128> sil2100, I'm good thanks
<Laney> Anyone using chromium on saucy: do you have menus?
<seb128> Laney, yes and no
<Laney> mmm
<Laney> happens even with UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=
<rickspencer3> Laney, aiui Chromium lacks menus, you use the little button to the upper right with the 3 lines
<Laney> rickspencer3: the same version (28) has them in saucy
<Laney> erm, precise
<rickspencer3> Laney, ok, to answer your question, I don't have chromium menus on saucy ;)
<Laney> :-)
<Laney> it could be a deliberate decision to turn them off now?
<Laney> qengho: could you enlighten me please? :-)
<ogra_> i definitely have them in raring heer
<ogra_> *here
<ogra_> (with 28 on the chromebook)
<Laney> I guess the hud breakage there is related to that
<seb128> Laney, the issues is a known one
<seb128> so
<seb128> - saucy is outdated
<seb128> (the update is in proposed because it failed to build on arm, which seems a builder issue, I'm going to retry it)
<seb128> - the unity menu work is what broke menus
<ogra_> ++
<seb128> which is why it works on other series
<seb128> the issue is not there with appmenu
<seb128> - qengho was supposed to do another upload to fix webapps and the menu issue
<Laney> but it's still broken when unsetting the env var
<seb128> it seems he did for other series but not saucy
<seb128> Laney, what env?
<seb128> Laney, GTK_...?
<Laney> UBUNTU_MENUPROXY
<seb128> is that still supposed to work?
<seb128> it was an appmenu thing
<Laney> well, it works for normal apps
<seb128> ok, maybe there is another issue there ...
<Laney> it's how I normally check issues like this
<seb128> but in any case it's known to be broken and Chad was supposed to upload the fix while fixing weapps
<Laney> could start setting GTK_MODULES though
<Laney> anyway, cool
<Laney> qengho: unping-ish
<seb128> qengho, hey, is that worth for me to retry chromium-browser arm build on saucy?
<seb128> or do you plan another upload today anyway?
<qengho> seb128, Laney: a fix for chromium menus should have landed in S already. I'll check around. I shouldn't rely on #security to push into non-security repos.
<seb128> qengho, hey
<seb128> qengho, the most recent saucy upload is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/28.0.1500.52-0ubuntu2
<qengho> Right, should be 3, iirc.
<seb128> qengho, it's from june 26
<seb128> k
<seb128> should I retry that one on armhf meanwhile?
<seb128> it failed there so it's stucked in -proposed
<qengho> seb128: Aaaah.  yes, please.
<seb128> I just don't want to waste a day of armhf builder if we are going to do another upload soon
<seb128> oh, well, builders are all mostly idle
<seb128> let's retry
<qengho> seb128: well, I will upload another before end of Wednesday.
<seb128> I retried it
<seb128> armhf is not short on builders and we don't have any backlog
<qengho> I have heard that we might have some really nice ARM hardware in a month or so, for builders.
<ogra_> hahahahahahaha
 * ogra_ wipes off the tears 
 * ogra_ still has that 2 year old calxeda t-shirt he got when we were promised to have them for the next cycle :P
<qengho> ogra_: we have actual silicon in a rack in Massachusetts, I hear, testing.
<ogra_> since about a year, yes
<qengho> Oh.
<qengho> ogra_: Damn. You're ruining my optimism.
<ogra_> but yeah, it's getting closer :)
<qengho> Maybe before ARM64 is out!
<ogra_> that woud mean before saucy ... so yeah, hopefully
<qengho> Really?  I was half joking.
<ogra_> well, i'm hearing this "next month probably" since about one cycle ... i guess at some point it will be true :)
<ogra_> i know there is active work going on
<sil2100> didrocks: hi! Quick noob question - is there a neat way of getting the source package name from the binary package name?
<didrocks> sil2100: apt-cache show <package> | grep Source
<didrocks> hey ;)
<ogra_> or grep-dctrl
<sil2100> Un-coool! ;p
<Mirv> dpkg -s package | grep Source | cut -d ' ' -f 2 :)
<ogra_> sil2100, especially on touch where we will disable apt soon :)
<sil2100> Mirv: that's even less cool!
<sil2100> ;)
 * ogra_ thinks grep=dctrl is the most elegant way)
<ogra_> *grep-dctrl
<jbicha> good morning
<jbicha> I stumbled across bug 1195365 this weekend. It looks like attente proposed a fix a while ago but just needs someone to review it
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1195365 in Unity GTK+ module "virt-manager's menus show gtk-internal names for stock items" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195365
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm doing the packages: cleanup right now, what should I do with packages that were listed there but are in universe, not main? Currently I was leaving them on the lists if they seemed required
<kenvandine> didrocks, looks like we are having a problem running autopilot tests with otto
<kenvandine> E: A problem occurred while trying to add user ubuntu to group autopilot
<kenvandine> is that a know problem? or maybe a configuration issue with the stack?
<sil2100> hmmm
<kenvandine> humm
<sil2100> kenvandine: hi! We recently added that, let me see how it looks right now and what could have went wrong
<kenvandine> other stacks are working
<sil2100> kenvandine: in what stack does that happen?
<kenvandine> friends
 * kenvandine compares the config
<sil2100> kenvandine: the only moment this might fail is if otto doesn't find the autopilot group or the ubuntu user
<sil2100> kenvandine: you sure it tries installing autopilot?
<kenvandine> yeah, but what would cause that?
<sil2100> Since then the autopilot group gets created
<kenvandine> the failure seems to be finding the ubuntu user
<kenvandine> oh!
<sil2100> That's hm, strange, since the otto images should have the ubuntu user
<sil2100> hm?
<kenvandine> the sdk stack, which is working
<kenvandine> has this
<kenvandine>      configurations:
<kenvandine>        saucy-armhf:
<kenvandine> but friends-app is saucy-amd64
<kenvandine> only thing i see that looks like it might be related
<kenvandine> different image
<sil2100> hm, shouldn't be a problem, but maybe one of the images is broken? But on the other hand, we only run otto for i386 anyway
<sil2100> (at least a week before it was like that ;p)
<kenvandine> ok... media also worked, let me compare that one
<kenvandine> friends-app doesn't have a hooks line... could that matter?
<kenvandine> sil2100,  any ideas?
<sil2100> kenvandine: are the tests failing always?
<sil2100> I mean, the otto job
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> well a few times in a row
<kenvandine> so i assume
<sil2100> hm, I see the problem probably
<sil2100> Or wait, no
<sil2100> Scratch that
<sil2100> Ok, let me take a look at the logs
<kenvandine> sil2100, thx!
<didrocks> sil2100: the cleaning? would still be needed :)
<didrocks> sil2100: kenvandine: the hook line has nothing to do with this
<didrocks> it's for the upstream merger, not otto
<didrocks> kenvandine: do you have a handy link?
<kenvandine> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/378/label=autopilot-intel/artifact/results/logs/otto-setup.log
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm looking at it and I see that python-autopilot is not being installed as in the other stacks during the otto job
<kenvandine> ah... missing depends?
<sil2100> kenvandine: I checked those and they looked fine? hmmm
<didrocks> add user ubuntu to group autopilot
<didrocks> yep sil2100 is right :)
<sil2100> But before "I: Executing hook 10-autopilot" I don't see python-autopilot
<sil2100> Trying to find out why, but hmm
<didrocks> kenvandine: your friends-autopilot package should have the dep :)
<kenvandine> that's what i was thinking
<sil2100> But it does!
<didrocks> oh?
<sil2100> friends-app-autopilot
<sil2100> python-autopilot, in deps
<sil2100> Along with autopilot-qt5?
<kenvandine> yes
<sil2100> ;
<didrocks> it's not installed in http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/378/label=autopilot-intel/artifact/results/logs/otto-setup.log?
<sil2100> That's what makes me wonder
<didrocks> (friends-app-autopilot)
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> But it's in test-packages?
<sil2100> friends-app-autopilot
<sil2100> AH!
<sil2100> TYPO!
<sil2100> Typo in friends.cfg
<sil2100> It should be testpackages:
<kenvandine>     test-packages: friends-app-autopilot
<sil2100> Not test-packages: !
<kenvandine> yeah :)
<didrocks> yep, well done sil2100!
 * kenvandine fixes
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/cupstream2distro-config/typo/+merge/173523
<kenvandine> didrocks, sil2100: ^^
<kenvandine> if one of you could kindly approve
 * didrocks sees that sil2100 is kind :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, do you know if robru had friends-app added to the whitelist?
<didrocks> kenvandine: you can deploy directly from your branch btw
<kenvandine> didrocks, i did :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: he didn't ask me, I can pull
<didrocks> kenvandine: great!
<kenvandine> please confirm it is whitelisted :)
<didrocks> on lillypilly answers…
<didrocks> once*
 * didrocks looks at the load average…
<kenvandine> yeah... i need to fix that ssh key still :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: hum, you shouldn't have access to that machine, should you?
<didrocks> load average: 30.96, 30.25, 22.71
<kenvandine> i think i should
<kenvandine> but i forgot the pass phrase for my key :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: ah, maybe the platform account and yours :)
<kenvandine> wow
<didrocks> not the ubuntu-archive one :p
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> not that one :)
<didrocks> it's just germinate apparently
<didrocks> kenvandine: forget your pass phrase? bad bad bad ;)
<kenvandine> yeah... that's what happens when i create a new key the day before going on vacation for 2 weeks :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: ah, maybe the platform account and yours :)
 * sil2100 kindly approved
<didrocks> kenvandine: whitelist refreshed!
<kenvandine> didrocks, thx
<didrocks> kenvandine: yw ;)
<kenvandine> yay... autopilot tests passed :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/friends/instagram_deps/+merge/173527
<kenvandine> the publish block because of packaging changes proved useful :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: +1
<kenvandine> thx
<sil2100> np :)
<kenvandine> oh damn... i forgot the trailing comma!
<kenvandine> shame on me
 * sil2100 shames on himself for approving that
<sil2100> :|
<kenvandine> hehe
 * kenvandine pushes fix
<jbicha> mpt: for "Require my password when logging in" from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings; changing autologin settings requires admin authentication
<didrocks> trailing coma missing *detected*
<didrocks> comma*
<didrocks> kenvandine: !!!
<didrocks> :-)
<didrocks> (happy that packaging change review helps btw ;))
<kenvandine> indeed
<qengho> Trailing Coma is my metal band's name.
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> :)
<mpt> jbicha, does that mean it applies to every user account, not just yours?
<didrocks> ahah, it's a good fit :)
<jbicha> mpt: uh I think it's global, yes
<jbicha> I think only one account can be set for autologin
<mpt> Sure, but auto-unlock doesn't necessarily imply auto-login :-)
<jbicha> mpt: you mean login without a password...but there's still a password for random authentication prompts?
<mpt> jbicha, no, almost the reverse. I mean it's conceivable that someone might want authentication required to log in, but not when returning from blank screen
<mpt> though that depends on the length of the screen blanking, really
<mpt> So in Ubuntu, anyone can personalize the length of time before the screen blanks, but whether they need to authenticate after returning from the blank screen is a global setting
<mpt> A little eccentric
<mpt> jbicha, so maybe this checkbox should still be here , but should have a separate introductory label to visually separate it from the personal settings
<mpt> something like "Require anyone's password when: [/] They return from blank screen"
<mpt> That wording is bleagh
<mdeslaur> huh, it's not a global setting
<mpt> And mdeslaur swoops in to save the day!
<czajkowski> mpt: so how's my restart later button coming along :)
<mpt> czajkowski, I'm just a designer, so I have a good excuse to say "patches welcome"
<czajkowski> bah
<mpt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates#Reminding_you_to_restart
<mpt> I've done my bit
<czajkowski> so who does one need to send cake to now! :)
<mpt> jbicha, so since it's not a global setting after all, maybe just an unlock button next to that checkbox, with the checkbox being insensitive until you unlock?
<mdeslaur> jbicha, mpt: the three settings on that security tab are per-user. There is an additional global settings which can only get set by the admin which determines who's account gets automatically logged in when the system is started.
<mpt> I think whose account gets automatically logged in probably belongs in <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserAccounts> somewhere
<mdeslaur> mpt: yes
<jbicha> mdeslaur: isn't the top setting for automatic login?
<mdeslaur> jbicha: no, it's for passwordless login...ie: the nopasswdlogin group
<mdeslaur> although...you need to be an admin to set that
<jbicha> there's no fancy accountsservice-type library for doing that then?
<jbicha> could we allow a user to set that for themselves without authentication?
<mdeslaur> jbicha: I don't think the current control panel allows setting autologin and nopasswdlogin separately, no
<kenvandine> didrocks, publishing is failing for friends
<kenvandine> Permission denied (publickey).
<mdeslaur> I'd have to check, I can't remember
<kenvandine> didrocks, http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Friends/job/cu2d-friends-head-3.0publish/82/console
<kenvandine> didrocks, ideas?
<didrocks> kenvandine: seems the propose for merging failed?
<mdeslaur> jbicha: ah, yes, you can select "log in without a password" instead of your password in accountsservice
<didrocks> kenvandine: you did deploy with only -U, right, not -US ?
<kenvandine> oh... no i didn't :)
<kenvandine> i wasn't changing branches...
<didrocks> kenvandine: I bet the branch config is wrong :)
<kenvandine> so didn't think i needed that
 * kenvandine redeploys again
<didrocks> you need at least one time to have the branch with the right config
<didrocks> so, let's see if it's ok then
<kenvandine> well it was right before :)
<jbicha> mdeslaur: ok I see, let me see if it requires admin privileges
<didrocks> you did add new components?
<mdeslaur> jbicha: yeah, it does
<mdeslaur> jbicha: so that one is per-user, but requires admin
<kenvandine> didrocks, no i didn't
<kenvandine> that was added last week, just with the typo
<kenvandine> didrocks, i redeployed with -U and tried publishing again
<kenvandine> same error
<kenvandine> do i need to rebuild too?
<mpt> jbicha, mdeslaur: So changing "Require my password when: [/] Logging in" would also require admin authentication?
<didrocks> kenvandine: let me look closer
<kenvandine> thx
<jbicha> mdeslaur: can we hack it that doesn't require admin?
<kenvandine> the propose is failing with permission denied
<didrocks> kenvandine: I need to see why bzr push failed
<mdeslaur> jbicha: I think that would bypass security restrictions: ie: if the site enforces use of long passwords, that would let a user simply disable theirs
<mdeslaur> I'm thinking that it disables use of passwords all over when that's activated
<mpt> mdeslaur, jbicha: Do any of those options <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#security> *not* require admin authentication to change?
<mpt> If they all do, that makes the design simpler :-)
<jbicha> mpt: only the top one requires admin authentication; I implemented the bottom two already
<mdeslaur> mpt: waking from suspend and switching the screen on is a user preference that doesn't require privileges
<jbicha> yeah, those two are set in gsettings
<mpt> ok
<mdeslaur> I think "Logging in" should probably simply be removed from there
<jbicha> mpt: or you could do like the User Accounts panel and have an Unlock button for the top option
<mpt> jbicha, yeah, that's what I was thinking of
<mdeslaur> jbicha: but that wouldn't make sense, because if you allow a user to be passwordless, it also makes it passwordless for suspend and switching on the screen
<mpt> But I guess it's more about, is this something an individual would legitimately do (so it goes here), or is it something only admins should do (so it goes in User Accounts)
<mdeslaur> mpt: it's something only admins would do, IMHO
<mdeslaur> and is more tied to the password policy than lock screens
<mpt> mdeslaur, that the latter two depend on the first would actually weigh towards keeping it here. It would explain why they were insensitive+unchecked
<mpt> hmm hmm
<mdeslaur> mpt: so, there a difference: if you disable your password, you still get the lock screen, but with an unlock button
<mdeslaur> mpt: if you disable the password requirement, you don't get the lock screen dialog at all
 * mdeslaur -> lunch - bb in 15
<didrocks> kenvandine: see latest run
<didrocks> ['bzr', 'push', 'lp:~ps-jenkins/friends/latestsnapshot-0.2.0+13.10.20130708.2-0ubuntu1', '--overwrite']
<didrocks> this fails
<didrocks> fginther: any idea? did you change anything to the ps-jenkins config?
<didrocks> Permission denied (publickey).
<didrocks> fginther: like, did you change its ssh key?
<didrocks> kenvandine: I'm replacing with a valid key now
<didrocks> kenvandine: the old one was invalidated by ps-qa…
 * mdeslaur is back
<kenvandine> didrocks, thx
<mpt> jbicha, so we also need a new home for the lock slider from Brightness & Lock, right?
<mpt> oops, not the slider, the menu
<didrocks> kenvandine: ok, looks fixed now, new key worked :)
<jbicha> mpt: the brightness settings are moving to Power, here's the lock settings http://i.imgur.com/hXqNwCt.png
<mpt> heh
<mpt> jbicha, I was frantically drawing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=security.png
<mpt> We are converging at least. :-)
<mpt> jbicha, so upstream, where does the screen blank time go?
<jbicha> here's the 3.8 power panel, the 3.6 one won't look quite as nice but the same idea https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.8/figures/settings-power.png
<mpt> Having those two time settings appearing in the same panel would be nicely explanatory
<mpt> "First it waits for this long, then it blanks, then it waits for that long, then it locks"
<mpt> That "Power Saving" list is a nice collection of shortcuts, similar to <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Power#Phone>, but I wouldn't like it to be the primary home of any of those settings
<jbicha> mpt: how long until you guys just fork gnome-control-center?
<mpt> jbicha, I dunno, I'm not Damocles :-)
<jbicha> well the wifi toggle is also in Network and Bluetooth has its own toggle
<mpt> good
<kenvandine> didrocks, thanks
<mpt> jbicha, I'm off now, but tomorrow I'll add the "if screen has been blank for X" to that design
<jbicha> you could maybe duplicate the auto-blank-screen timer; I'm not sure if it would get too complicated on the security tab though
<didrocks> kenvandine: yw
 * didrocks waves good evening
<kenvandine> fginther, autolanding is failing because of the ssh key issue too
<fginther> kenvandine, ack. I have a number of systems to update, should be done soon
<kenvandine> fginther, thx
<kenvandine> fginther, can you give us a shout here when it should be updated?
<fginther> kenvandine, will do
<kenvandine> thx
<Laney> arg
<Laney> gtk ICEd
<qengho> ogra_: I'm having trouble with Neon detection. I wonder, do you think it would be possible or smart to perform some Neon instruction and catch the error (!?) to detect whether a CPU has Neon support?
<qengho> "EAFP instead of LBLY."
<tvoss> seb128, ping
<seb128> tvoss, hey
<kenvandine> robru, hey, autopkgtest failed for friends
<kenvandine> so it isn't getting published
<kenvandine> stuck in -proposed
<kenvandine> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/job/saucy-adt-friends/ARCH=i386,label=adt/lastCompletedBuild/console
<robru> crap
<kenvandine> not sure why none of the others fail
<kenvandine> looks like tmpdir inconsistencies for instagram
<kenvandine> but that shouldn't be any different than the other plugins
<blackbit> bazhang, remember when someone thought you were a bot?
<robru> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/friends/fix-instagram-avatars/+merge/173595
<fginther> kenvandine, did I ever mention that auto-landing is working again?
<robru> fginther, yay!
<kenvandine> fginther, no... but i noticed :)
<kenvandine> fginther, thanks
<jbicha> attente: ping
<attente> jbicha, pong
<jbicha> attente: thanks for cleaning up your merge proposals
<attente> jbicha, thanks for bringing it to my attention
<jbicha> what's the purpose of gnome-desktop-3-8.patch? is that something we need just until we get g-s-d 3.8?
<attente> gnome-desktop 3.8 removes a function that g-c-c 3.6's region panel used to use
<attente> so the patch uses an alternative method of getting the language info
<attente> er.
<attente> sorry, this is g-s-d
<jbicha> oh ok
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-07-09
<jbicha> desrt: you don't have a wacom tablet, do you?
<didrocks> good morning!
<didrocks> hey RAOF! any idea how I can make my external screen recognized by the new Xorg? It stucks me at 1024x768 when it can really do more…
<didrocks> launching xrandr made it recognizing the screen name and supported resolution, weird…
<m4n1sh> I want to install a bunch of python files to python2.x location and at the same time to python3.x location - I see that I can't call AM_PATH_PYTHON twice
 * didrocks logs out and back in
<m4n1sh> I want to install a bunch of python files to python2.x location and at the same time to python3.x location - I see that I can't call AM_PATH_PYTHON twice
<m4n1sh> any way to get the pythondir path for both python2.x and python3.x using automake
<RAOF> didrocks: I think you're running into gnome-desktop braindamage - the Monitors capplet now (a) hangs for 30s every time it tries to set a new resolution and (b) fails half the time when trying to set a new resolution :)
<didrocks> RAOF: that's more than possible that my desktop is *infected* :-)
<didrocks> the barriers as well don't work for me (can't reveal the launcher)
<RAOF> didrocks: That'd be because Unity hasn't updated to the new barriers API, I presume?
<didrocks> RAOF: it did
<didrocks> we added the breaks and so on…
<didrocks> mlankhorst told he tested and it worked
<didrocks> RAOF: do you reproduce? not sure if you have the latest xorg though :)
<RAOF> didrocks: I do reproduce, yes.
<didrocks> ok, thanks for confirming :)
<RAOF> I've got something newer than the latest xorg
<didrocks> ok, but as long as it's based on it…
<didrocks> I think we'll have to hunt for them
<RAOF> Yeah.
 * rickspencer3 updates to new saucy xorg
<chrisccoulson> good morning
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, not too bad thanks. just had a long weekend :)
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm good, thanks! :)
<sil2100> didrocks: morning! Can you ACK a packaging change? ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, sure!
<sil2100> didrocks: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Apps/job/cu2d-apps-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_webbrowser-app_0.20+13.10.20130709-0ubuntu1.diff :)
<didrocks> sil2100: does qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-browser-plugin install some files from previous binary package?
<didrocks> sil2100: as well:
<didrocks> -         webbrowser-app (>= ${binary:Version}),
<didrocks> +         webbrowser-app (= ${binary:Version}),
<didrocks> I think this is wrong as it prevent from binNMUing
<sil2100> This I found risky too, but as for the installatiion of previous files - it seems yes, but is that a problem?
<didrocks> sil2100: there is no Replaces: … (<<)
<didrocks> so people won't be able to upgrade
<sil2100> Ah! Indeed, I see what you mean now
<sil2100> Since even though webbrowser-app pulls qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-browser-plugin now as a dep, it's a one sided dep and we're not protected if someone installs just latest qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-browser-plugin, which has now file conflicts with webbrowser-app (probably)
<didrocks> sil2100: or we are unsure, maybe qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-browser-plugin will be unpack before the new webbrowser-app is unpacked
<didrocks> it has file conflicts, at least the .mo files
<sil2100> True, I guess it probably installs its files in different directories, but I'm not sure
<sil2100> Right
<sil2100> Let me fix that then, and poke upstream about those changes
<didrocks> thanks :)
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks! Your eyes scanned this nicely, I would have missed that because of not thinking all the cases
<didrocks> sil2100: that will come with time :)
<didrocks> sil2100: that's why it's important that you, robru and Mirv asks us when there are packaging change as it's some kind of uploads to distro :)
<Mirv> I also think my brain is not yet wired to catch all related things
<Mirv> trying to wire it properly
<Laney> ahoy there
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you?
<Laney> pretty good
<Laney> it's great being able to have breakfast outside
<Laney> you?
<seb128> I'm quite good, thanks, a bit tired though
<didrocks> Mirv: no worry, that's a way for me to sponsor you and you can get upload rights :)
<didrocks> hey seb128!
<didrocks> hey Laney ;)
<seb128> I started looking at a bug at 11pm, was not the best idea, it took me until 1:45am to figure it out :p
<seb128> didrocks, lut
<didrocks> seb128: Laney: do you have reveal launcher working with new xorg + unity?
<Laney> haha
<seb128> didrocks, let me try, I don't hide launcher, but I tried before it landed and it was working
<Laney> I started looking at ubiquity autopkgtests quite late too :P
<seb128> didrocks, yes, working on both screens in dual screen
<Laney> what's reveal launcher? when you move the mouse to the side?
<didrocks> seb128: hum, doesn't work for me :/
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, with launcher hidden
<seb128> Laney, when you hide your launcher, it's how you get it back on screen
<Laney> then yes, works
<seb128> didrocks, what happens for you?
<didrocks> seb128: nothing, I push as hard as I can and nothing reveals
<Laney> I saw a bug before where it didn't though but toggling with super twice fixed it
<didrocks> no, not even with that…
<Laney> :/
<didrocks> I have to push
<didrocks> take it back for ~2px
<didrocks> and push again
<didrocks> and then works
<seb128> weird
<seb128> it's a bit buggy when I come too strong with the cursor
<didrocks> even slowly here
<seb128> but I don't use it so I can't say if that was the case before
<seb128> ok, dunno ... check with brandon I guess?
<didrocks> I think there is no alternative :/
<seb128> I guess it was working fine before for you?
<didrocks> yep
<m4n1sh> if the importer fails for like 2 days, what should be the correct course of action? file a bug against udd? or can someone push the branch manually which is out of date?
<seb128> yes, file a bug against udd
<seb128> you can push manually yes
<m4n1sh> well, I don't have permissions (need to wait for jbicha to come online), so udd is the way to go
<Mirv> didrocks: wow, ok :)
<m4n1sh> mpt: you wanted smaller icons in the exclude list. Have a look at this when free https://code.launchpad.net/~zeitgeist/activity-log-manager/smaller-exclude-icons/+merge/173678
<m4n1sh> the screenshot is attached in that MP
<ritz_> seb128, hi, sorry to ping you, https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtk/+bug/1188571 any chance we could accept this in gtk2/precise ?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1188571 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "The list of printers should be searchable/sortable " [Wishlist,Triaged]
<seb128> ritz_, hey, did you get an upstream review?
<seb128> ritz_, we need it in saucy first
<ritz_> I had shot en email, have not heard any reply
<ritz_> will ping upstream again ( gtk-devel list)
<seb128> ritz_, try IRC maybe...
<ritz_> seb128, thanks , will do this
<mpt> m4n1sh, reviewed, thanks. BTW, do you know why "Include:" and "Exclude:" aren't lined up? They should both be at the top of the same box.
<mpt> Maybe one of those cells is accidentally vertically centered, or something
<sil2100> Mirv: hi! You very busy ;) ?
<Mirv> sil2100: quite, and having a telco soon, but here I am anyway..
<sil2100> Mirv: nevermind then! ;)
 * Mirv is running stuff on 3 computers :)
<Mirv> sil2100: I want to have qt 5.1 preview packages this week, but other than quite many things ongoing things seem smoorh at the moment
<seb128> Mirv, hey, did you see my qtsystems bug?
<mlankhorst> did anyone find a workaround for not being able to enter a sim pin code in ubuntu touch?
<seb128> mlankhorst, try asking on #ubuntu-touch maybe? (I didn't see the pin code stuff here on an image from yesterday)
<mlankhorst> no not part of the image currently
<mlankhorst> but it's been on known issues for a long time :/
<Mirv> seb128: now I saw, thanks (and now I subscribed to the new packages' bug mail too). I wonder if it's the same thing mterry mentioned and I asked him to e-mail me the patch he was talking about but I didn't receive anything
<Mirv> seb128: fixing that soon(ish)
<seb128> Mirv, do you plan to update the version soon? or do you want me to backport that patch?
<seb128> Mirv, ok, let me know if you need sponsoring, I can do that (and the other qt stuff in the queue) later today
<seb128> I sort of want that ofono fix to see if that makes getting the IMEI work
<sil2100> didrocks: oooh ooooh my apps prepare job failed!
<sil2100> didrocks: NameError: name 'packagemager' is not defined
<sil2100> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Apps/job/cu2d-apps-head-1.1prepare-webbrowser-app/111/console
<didrocks> sil2100: ahah, told you I changed some stuff :)
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks, looking
<sil2100> I know ;)
<didrocks> of course in the part of the script running, the one I can't cover with tests…
<didrocks> missing import
<Mirv> seb128: it seems the patch is already included in our snapshot, so it'd be matter of using the CONFIG+=ofono on the current one. checking if it'd just work.
<seb128> Mirv, no it's not
<seb128> Mirv, it's from june 24 or 26 and the snapshot is from 10 days before that
<seb128> Mirv, I spent some hours on that yesterday, our version fails to build with ofono enabled, and the CONFIG+= trick doesn't work because the config_ofono {} stuff in the .pro is invalid
<didrocks> sil2100: please retry, should be better now
<Mirv> seb128: right, ok, I thought I had the git checkout in a directory but I probably did a git pull already. ok, updating the snapshot as well.
<seb128> Mirv, thanks ;-)
<seb128> Mirv, I put the debian/rules change needed in the bug report
<sil2100> didrocks: I checked the QA stack check job, and strange thing with those tests, I think someone from the AP team needs to take a look
<didrocks> sil2100: I think Mirv already mailed them, but no anwser :/
<sil2100> didrocks: since I see that the problem is that some tests are started, not finished, and then another test gets started before those finish ;/
<sil2100> So then there's a conflict with recordmydesktop, since 2 are being ran at the same time
<didrocks> sil2100: btw, you never got any answer as well from the couple of emails you sent last time?
<sil2100> didrocks: right, geh
<didrocks> argh, yeah…
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe try another email with your analysis?
<sil2100> hm, I guess I'll ping some of the guys on the qa channel and maybe ask them to poke thomi and veebers when they have the chance
<sil2100> And that ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<Mirv> didrock / sil2100: chris did respond to me, estimates the fix will be in around when he wakes up in 6 hours
<sil2100> Mirv: \o/ Thanks, good to hear!
<sil2100> I thought there was no answer since I did not get anything, and I was in CC I think, right?
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah I included you in CC but it seems you were then dropped. forwarded the rest of the conversation to you.
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks :)
<sil2100> didrocks: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Apps/job/cu2d-apps-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_webbrowser-app_0.21+13.10.20130709-0ubuntu1.diff <- how about now?
<didrocks> sil2100: way better, +1 :)
<didrocks> Mirv: great! :)
<sil2100> cyphermox, didrocks, Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/clean_up_packages_lists/+merge/173539 this little baby waits for review, still working on that, but it's hard without real deployment and seeing what otto would say ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: I think you need to manual monitor as well, I saw that the package check was broken again recently, so we need to ensure it's working first
<didrocks> sil2100: jibel added some set -x to read future runs
<sil2100> Manual monitor?
<didrocks> yeah, looking at the jenkins job output, I'm afraid ::
<didrocks> :/
<sil2100> Ah, ok ;) Well, no problem... I would just ask for some patience and understanding if suddenly check jobs won't work if this merge gets in
<mlankhorst> seb128: I'm going to call EOD early, I've done slightly too much work in the time I should not work :P
<mlankhorst> but items for this week were landing x1.14, and getting patches to drm-nouveau-next merged
<Mirv> seb128: ok a new qtsystems snapshot built with CONFIG+=ofono should testable on device with apt-add-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta2
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ would appreciate if you could try that and see if it makes imei fetching working in u-s-s
<kenvandine> seb128, will do
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, how are you? ;-)
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> and you?
<kenvandine> Mirv, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/cupstream2distro-config/autoland_friends-app_sdk/+merge/173718
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm good thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, I got a MR up for apps sorting in the storage panel
<seb128> kenvandine, Laney: review of that welcome btw, that got hackish, qml don't give you any easy way to sort a model
<seb128> I did some js "iterate over the model and create new sorted models on the fly"
<kenvandine> seb128, i'm getting a crash
<seb128> kenvandine, retry
<kenvandine> in the about plugin
<seb128> kenvandine, the settings app segfault often on start
<seb128> oh
<seb128> with my branch?
<seb128> or before?
<seb128> or with the new qtsystems?
<kenvandine> new qtsystems
<kenvandine> happens everytime i select the about plugin
<seb128> k
<seb128> is that in ofono code?
<seb128> Mirv, ^
<kenvandine> today's image shows no installed apps in the apps lens
<kenvandine> grrr
 * seb128 notes to not update
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1199322
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1199322 in Unity 8 "Lenses show no dynamic content" [Critical,In progress]
<kenvandine> #0  0x488ddfe6 in ?? ()
<kenvandine>    from /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libQt5SystemInfo.so.5
<kenvandine> Laney, thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, not useful without debug symbols :)
<kenvandine> but the crash is in qt5systeminfo
<ogra_> kenvandine, MP is on the way, as soon as the fix migrated to the archive i'll respin todays image
<ogra_> not sure when the CI job runs or when the MP will be approved though
<kenvandine> ogra_, no worries... i can just use ssh for now :)
<Laney> the ones on there are qml only so you could maybe apply the patches locally
<kenvandine> ogra_, will the fix need a new flash?  or can i just update?
<ogra_> yeah, but dogfooders wont be happy
<ogra_> no idea, i dont know what is actually broken, Saviq worked on the fix
<ogra_> if it involved just unity8 you should be able to just upgrade
<Saviq> kenvandine, ogra_, it's just unity8, yes
<ogra_> cool
<Saviq> we're back in autolanding mode now, due to some jenkins mishap
<Saviq> so should get there soon
 * ogra_ watches the -changes ML anyway 
<ogra_> as long as its on the way all is fine :)
<kenvandine> larsu, have you had a chance to look at exposes the choices from a schema in gsettings-qt?
<kenvandine> or the list model stuff?
<larsu> kenvandine: no, sorry. I was busy with unity-greeter and now indicator-sound. Will look at those next.
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> kenvandine, Mirv: new qtsystems works fine on my laptop, so maybe an issue with ofono or something on the device ... will need debugging
<ctcb> Hi all...
<ctcb> I have an Suggestion/Idea that I think should be in the Ubuntu Terminal Application.
<ctcb> I think the 'mv' command should have a -r argument alike to the -r argument in the 'cp' command. What -r would do in -mv is move everything from the current folder, and things within subfolders + subfolders, etc.
<ogra_> ctcb, mv <olddir> <newdir>  is not enough for you ?
<ctcb> ogra_, I have a folder with a ton of folders in, and I need to move it to my ~/Dev folder.
<ogra_> (also note that this is neither terminal nor desktop related)
<ctcb> In the main ubuntu channel, I was told to come here.
<ogra_> so: mv /path/to/folder/ ~/Dev
<ogra_> or mv /path/to/folder/* ~/Dev
<ctcb> Then I need to do the same command like... 15 - 20 times.
<ctcb> When a -r command could do everything at once.
<qengho> seb128: Will you please push this back up the hill and see if it goes this time?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/28.0.1500.52-0ubuntu2/+build/4749281
<qengho> I wish I could make it retry, but I can't.
 * ogra_ wonders why ... i thought the signing uploader always can
<ogra_> qengho, seb128 done
<seb128> ogra_, qengho: I retried the build 3 times since yesterday
<ogra_> oh
<seb128> it always fails around 9 hours
<sil2100> kenvandine: hi! Is indicator-location ready for daily-release quality-wise? Since I see  you made some packaging changes, but is the code ready for daily release?
<seb128> I wonder if there is a toolchain issue there
<ogra_> i wonder if we could ask IS to force it onto another machine then
<qengho> seb128: I suspect it's overheating.
<kenvandine> sil2100, not sure... i didn't really look at the code
<kenvandine> i was just helping tedg out
<kenvandine> i don't think there are any tests
<kenvandine> i think i was bugging tedg to add tests
<tedg> kenvandine, sil2100, yeah, I was more getting things ready for when we can work on it more.
<tedg> It's going to change a bunch in that it'll get moved from Gtk/AppIndicator to GMenuModel.
<tedg> It doesn't make sense to add tests to what's there really.
<tedg> But, in the long term, it'll need to get into distro and stuff like that.
<tedg> So I think it's worth checking off the other boxes.
<sil2100> tedg: so you think it would make sense to daily release?
<sil2100> Right now
<sil2100> tedg: same for ubuntu-geoip - what about that one?
<seb128> Laney, jfyi https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/gicon_no_qpixmap/+merge/173734
<seb128> Laney, should make ubuntu-system-settings segfault less
<Laney> is that our bug?
<seb128> Laney, I got Kaleo to work to it
<seb128> Laney, yes
<Laney> awesome
<seb128> Laney, they needed sponsoring, I traded against a look to the issue ;-)
<Laney> haha
<Laney> a good use of leverage
<didrocks> robru: cyphermox: sil2100: Mirv: kenvandine: even more scary code for cupstream2distro in production, if you see issues in prepare, possible that it's me :)
<sil2100> Oh noes
<sil2100> <o>
<cyphermox> ok
<kenvandine> didrocks, ok, i'll watch for it
<tedg> sil2100, In general, yes.  I don't think they'll hurt anything as no one uses them yet.  It'd be nice to get the machinery working early.
<Laney> dobey: do you have a packaging branch for software-center?
<tedg> The Friends app is a big black square for me right now.  Either there's a bug or kenvandine is making a commentary about my social life.
<sil2100> tedg: thanks - also, another question, unity-greeter-session-broadcast ;)
<kenvandine> :-D
<sil2100> What's up with that one?
<seb128> is u1 sync daemon broken for somebody else?
<kenvandine> tedg, humm
<tedg> sil2100, That's the basis for mterry's greeter feature.
<tedg> sil2100, Same status
<tedg> sil2100, Oh, and don't forget url-dispatcher :-)
<dobey> Laney: no. it's just the imported packaging in lp:ubuntu/software-center, why?
<sil2100> tedg: yes, was moving to that one now ;p Same/
<Laney> dobey: OK then
<Laney> dobey: I was trying to fix the autopkgtests and updated the test depends to add some missing ones
<kenvandine> tedg, all the updates from saucy?
 * tedg is really tired of starting now projects, why can't people just be happy with laptops and desktops?
<seb128> dobey, Laney: do you know if ubuntuone-syncdaemon is known to be broken in saucy?
<kenvandine> it was broken because of sdk changes
<sil2100> ;)
<tedg> kenvandine, I updated last night.  Let me do so today.
<Laney> seb128: sure looks broken to me
<seb128> Laney, dobey
<seb128>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone/platform/__init__.py", line 52, in expand_user
<seb128>     assert isinstance(path, str)
<seb128> AssertionError
<dobey> Laney: ah. there is a "packaging branch" sort of, for the nightlies builds; it's only the debian/ dir content though
<Laney> dobey: I also have a "misc fixes" MP for you which fixes some test failures
<dobey> seb128: ugh.
<Laney> Not all of them though - I'm hoping you or someone on your team might want to look at the rest? :-)
<seb128> I blame barry
<Laney> The failure blocks stuff in saucy-proposed
<dobey> seb128: me too
<Laney> side note: it's annoying how adt-run doesn't give you stdout
<tedg> Laney, you can't HANDLE stdout  ;-)
<tedg> I guess that'd be a better windows joke.
<dobey> Laney: i'd be inclined to just disable them for now. i don't really have time to look at them, and i don't think anyone else on the team does either :-/
<Laney> dobey: heh, well if you want to turn off the ones that fail then go ahead
<Laney> OTOH the cause might be obvious to someone who knows the code
<Laney> In any event my branch makes more of them pass so it's not completely awful
<seb128> dobey, Laney: the syncdaemon issue is a barry one indeed, cf #ubuntu-devel
<Laney> yeah, saw
<Laney> The proposal to merge lp:~laney/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/crossfadeimage into lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit has been updated.
<Laney> Status: Needs review => Approved
<Laney> !!!!!!!!
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ is that what broke background for you maybe?
<seb128> Laney,
<seb128> <kenvandine> oh... not sure this is new
<seb128>  but now the backgrounds plugin displays black images
<kenvandine> not sure
<Laney> it can't be that unmerged code ...
<Laney> on desktop?
<kenvandine> Laney, yeah, on the desktop
<kenvandine> i didn't test before install kaleo's branch fixing gicon
<kenvandine> but that change seems unrelated
<Laney> I had some dubious problems after a recent ui-toolkit update
<kenvandine> oh... guess what!
<kenvandine> i have no background set right now!
<kenvandine> my desktop is black :)
 * kenvandine wonders what happened
<seb128> lol
<Laney> O_O
<kenvandine> so no bug there :)
<Laney> unless it's a black image it should fall back to the demo defaults
<kenvandine> odd
<kenvandine> the appearance panel in g-c-c still shows the image
<kenvandine> so it's set
<kenvandine> but my desktop is drawn as all black
<Laney> blame new X :P
<kenvandine> ok... all good now :)
<kenvandine> changed it twice
<kenvandine> whew
<rickspencer3> hey all, is U1 working for everyone else after today's update?
<rickspencer3> or am I the only one seeing bug #1199402
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1199402 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Ubuntuone failed to run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199402
<rickspencer3> ?
<rickspencer3> dobey, ^ ?
<Laney> rickspencer3: That just got discussed in #ubuntu-devel - barry was going to look at it IIUC
<dobey> yeah, python-configparser getting pulled in broke some stuff
<Laney> so the answer to your questions is "yes" and "no" respectively :-)
<Laney> he did ask for a bug so pointing him to that would be good
<rickspencer3> seems like it would be easy to add an auto-pilot test to the daily smoke tests or something that looks for the indicator
<dobey> Laney: seb filed a bug already. i just marked rick's as a dup of it :)
<Laney> fair
<Laney> dobey: so I'm going to update my MP to disable tests that I don't see how to fix straight away
<Laney> up to you if you want to take that or not
<seb128> somebody else filed it before me
<dobey> Laney: sounds fine to me
<Laney> pep8 is one that's fixable but oh so tedious
<dobey> seb128: ah, ok; i didn't see if you were reporter or not. just presumed you were :)
<jbicha> tedg: what kind of a bug is bug 1199377?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1199377 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "mpt crashes gnome-control-center" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199377
<mpt> jbicha, true-but-not-useful
<mpt> I reported the crash to the error tracker. :-)
<jbicha> it's pretty funny though
<tedg> jbicha, Yes, it was intended to harass mpt :-)
<didrocks> seb128: thanks for the qt-opensource-src review :)
<seb128> didrocks, yw, poor Mirv was chasing people for days without luck ... and I traded the review against a bugfix from Kaleo ;-)
<seb128> oh, it's meeting time
<didrocks> heh
<seb128> qengho, mlankhorst, Sweetshark, Laney, tkamppeter, attente, desrt, larsu: hey, it's meeting time
<tkamppeter> hi
<qengho> yay!
<larsu> meeting \o/
<seb128> how is everyone?
<desrt> wet
<larsu> dry
<seb128> larsu, welcome back in Europe ;-)
<qengho> hot
 * larsu fled Toronto before the flood
<larsu> seb128: thanks!
<desrt> toronto is under half a metre of water
<seb128> ok, first item: please review/update your workitems
<seb128> especially if you still have some on http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-s/canonical-desktop-team-ubuntu-13.06.html
<seb128> cyphermox, qengho: you still have quite some here, you might want to move them to 13.07
<seb128> (just did that today with the mine for system settings)
<seb128> didrocks, ^ btw if you could do a reminder about that for your half of the meeting as well
<seb128>  
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, was planning that :)
<seb128> on that note, let's get started with status updates
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> qengho, hey
<qengho> * Fixed chromium-browser Neon support for ARMHF. Need to upload. "Fixed" as in "I had my dog fixed."
<qengho> * Added some simple autopkgtest tests to packaging. Simple smoketest so far. Will add tests for webapps functionality, somehow.  (Help!)  Also may publish a hook recipe for {p,cow}builder users.
<qengho> I have no experience poking keyboard events into or UI tests. Sounds hard.
<desrt> a11y!!
<seb128> qengho, did you talk to the qa team about it?
<qengho> Not yet.  chromium isn't 'known for acessibility, desrt.
<desrt> :(
<seb128> or didrocks&co might be able to help
<seb128> not sure if autopilot stuff can apply to your case
<ogra_> qengho, if we have some eventagain  where we can meet in person i'll bring you an ac100 ... so you can test on non NEON HW more easily
 * didrocks sees no &co after his nickname :)
<didrocks> qengho: seb128: I doubt it can, but we can have a try at least
<qengho> ogra_: I've been using #ac100 a lot.
<seb128> didrocks, ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<ogra_> qengho, yeah, saw that
<ogra_> :)
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> qengho, let's see if the 3rd retry of chromium/saucy/armhf works out
<seb128> qengho, and fixing menus and webapps there would still be nice as well ;-)
<seb128> qengho, thanks
 * qengho lights black candles and prepares the goat.
<ogra_> else we'll send some IS guy with a fan
<seb128> mlankhorst called it a day early
<ogra_> (or icecream for the panda or so)
<seb128> <mlankhorst>	but items for this week were landing x1.14, and getting patches to drm-nouveau-next merged
<seb128> ..
<seb128> .
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, hey
<seb128> no there it seems?
<didrocks> seb128: I didn't see him around since the conference, is he back?
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> • Xorg transition assistance - blocking, hinting, discussing
<Laney> ∘ Seemed to expose a weird toolkit image corruption bug; switiching to nouveau (freedom!) fixed it for now
<seb128> didrocks, I'm not sure, checking on calendar
<Laney> • Finish 'background' DBus work and get that merged
<Laney> • Reviews of system-settings MPs
<Laney> • Spend a fair bit of time fixing CrossFadeImage review comments and encountering weird counterintuitive QML behaviour/bugs. This just got merged though. Soon to be one less custom widget in u-s-s. (after the UbuntuShape bit of it gets in...) :-)
<Laney> • Merge gtk+2.0 gtk+3.0 from Debian to get cool immodule cache postinst simplifications.
<Laney> • Too many discussions about multiarch directories for g-c-c. ;-)
<Laney> • autopkgtest fix for ubiquity which required learning about ISO-639
<Laney> • Working on autokpkgtest fixes for software-center
<Laney> • Roasted in the heatwave. Buy me a pool?
<seb128> didrocks, he's not marked as off but maybe the website didn't have vac days approved or something
<seb128> Laney, if you manage to talk jason into buying you a pool let us know how ;-)
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> legitimate work expense!
<seb128> Laney, how much is still missing on the background panel which is not blocked on other teams (like file picker)?
<desrt> Laney: i suggest being on battery power if working in the pool....
<seb128> Laney, do you plan to pick another panel?
<seb128> ok, moving on
<Laney> sorry
<seb128> we can discuss that after the meeting
<Laney> nothing, apart from getting the rest of it into the toolkit
<seb128> no worry ;-)
<Laney> I'll pick one to do, yeah
<seb128> k
<seb128> didrocks, do you still plan/want to do privacy?
<seb128> well, let's discuss that out of the meeting
<seb128> it's not like we were lacking panels that need work
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, the WI was for august, and I'm still on time :)
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter>  - General bug fixes.
<tkamppeter>  - Development on cups-filters towards PPD-less printing on IPP printers.
<tkamppeter>  - Mentoring GSoC students
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> hey
<desrt> a week of much talking, not so much action
<desrt> designed a new dbus protocol with larsu
<desrt> and figured out how accel changing is going to work
<desrt> actually got a good chunk of the work done there
<desrt> spending today actually integrating it into the menu tracker stuff
<desrt> that's about all, really
<desrt> (the rest was mostly mailing list arguments and the like, as you're aware)
<seb128> desrt, "new dbus protocol" ... what is that about?
<desrt> notifications based on actions
<seb128> ok
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<desrt> so that the notifications can be around when apps are not running
<desrt> and clicking the notification can bring the app back to life
<seb128> (and yeah, /o\ for endless discussions on details, though those are sometime needed)
<desrt> also: solves some race conditions in the existing freedesktop protocol
<larsu> desrt also fixed that g-c-c thing :)
<seb128> right, you guys mentioned the offline stuff in the past ... good to see that's still being worked ;-)
<desrt> oh ya... lots of small bugfixes, of course
<seb128> right
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<seb128> attente, hey
<desrt> ta
<attente> seb128, hi
<attente> wrapped up indicator-keyboard unit tests
<attente> fixing up MPs needed for indicator-keyboard landing
<attente> more work on the language panel ui in ubuntu-system-settings, will start the backend stuff this week
<attente> eof
<seb128> attente, oh, you started on the system settings work, great
<attente> it's just the ui at this point though
<seb128> attente, are you around after the meeting to discuss a bit indicator-keyboard landing?
<attente> sure
<seb128> good
<seb128> attente, feel free to ask questions on the channel if you need help with the phone ui/qml
<seb128> some of us start having some experience with that
<attente> thanks, will do
<seb128> or just merge propose the ui to lp:ubuntu-system-settings so you get team reviews there
<seb128> attente, thanks
<seb128> larsu, hey
<larsu> - made sure the new indicators show up in the right order
<larsu> - added support for new indicators in unity-greeter
<larsu> - fixed most indicator-sound issues raised on the MR (thanks seb128 and charles); expecting to land it this week
<larsu> - some minor indicator fixes that came up during the week
<larsu> - fixed and indicator-battery crash (they still use that on the phone)
<larsu> - moved to Berlin
<larsu> </larsu>
<seb128> larsu, oh, I didn't see the update of indicator-sound, I'm probably not subscribe ... I will build/try the update
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<seb128> me
<larsu> seb128: I didn't fix everything on your list yet, but I'm getting close ;)
<seb128> * spent most of my week on system settings, got quite some done
<seb128> - storage UI is mostly done
<seb128> - it lists apps (from a fake model atm) and allows to sort them
<seb128> - plugged backend into libhybris
<seb128> - used qtsystem for disk storage infos and some other bits
<seb128> * some bugs fixing
<seb128> * some IRC/mailing list discussions that eat some time in the week
<seb128> * helped on landing the new xorg to saucy
<seb128> </week>
<seb128> did I forget anyone? questions/comments?
<seb128> ok, seems not, thanks everyone ;-)
<Laney> thanks!
<seb128> we have 4 minutes before didrocks takes over
<seb128> let's take a bit system settings still
<seb128> larsu, do you plan to work on any panel? not sure how packed you are still with indicators
<didrocks> seb128: some dummy question on the system settings, but how do you go back on the desktop, once you select a category?
<seb128> larsu, do you know if power/datetime are going to be easy through unitymenumodel once that lands?
<kenvandine> didrocks, slide up from the bottom
<seb128> didrocks, you dnd the bottom bar
<kenvandine> same as the phone
<seb128> click at the bottom and dnd up
<kenvandine> not mouse friendly
<seb128> no...
<didrocks> ah… ok :p
<didrocks> thanks seb128, kenvandine
<seb128> we should probably bind delete to or esc to back
<seb128> didrocks, yw
<seb128> -to
<larsu> seb128: I haven't looked at the designs much. If they are fairly similar in terms of features, they shoud be easy
<larsu> seb128: I'm still quite busy with sound and messages and gsettings-qt
<kenvandine> yay for gsettings-qt improvements!
<kenvandine> :-D
<larsu> seb128: this^^ guy wants more features :P
<kenvandine> hehe
<larsu> kenvandine: ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> Do we have any information on unitymenumodel?
<seb128> larsu, ok, finish the indicators first
<seb128> Laney, larsu is working on it ... not sure if it's ready
<seb128> oh, time for didrocks
<didrocks> yep ;)
<didrocks> cyphermox: Mirv: kenvandine: robru: sil2100: hey guys! how are you? :)
<Laney> well, like - what's the outline of how a panel using that will look?
<robru> didrocks, awake!
 * Laney shuts up
<didrocks> robru: \o/
<kenvandine> robru!
 * robru wipes sleep from eeys
<kenvandine> happier now that we don't seem to have regressions from the sdk :)
<didrocks> heh :)
<sil2100> Hello!
<sil2100> \o/
<davmor2> Laney: It's a Menu Model for unity,  or did you need more info than that :)
<didrocks> hey again sil2100 ;)
 * didrocks waits a little bit for cyphermox and Mirv
<didrocks> let's do some announcements meanwhile
<didrocks> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dHFtUmlPOUtCRk8zR2dtaEpIbUVhMmc#gid=0
<didrocks> -> if you have edit rights, you will see the "ubuntu-unity tools" menu next to help
<didrocks> it will help you tagging tasks DONE/UNDONE (and help me archiving with once click!)
<robru> didrocks, sounds like you are the spreadsheet ninja
<sil2100> Ah
<didrocks> robru: ahah, it is actual javascript code (running on google cloud ;))
<sil2100> Ooooh
<sil2100> Sweet!
<didrocks> to mark a task DONE, just select the area you are interested in, and press the toogle menu
<ogra_> that makes you even more of a ninja, no ?
<didrocks> ogra_: let's say that, I just left the kubuntu ninja team (too many PPA FTBFS) :-)
<didrocks> so yeah, please keep the spreadsheet updated
<ogra_> haha
<didrocks> second announcement, cupstream2distro changes:
<didrocks> maybe you will see some prepare or publish job failing (until tomorrow)
<didrocks> please just ping me
<didrocks> the changes are:
<didrocks> diff for published packages won't trigger a manual publishing again
<didrocks> the generated diff for packaging will only contains the actual diff between distro and the new trunk
<didrocks> (no more leftover of older debian/changelog or debian/*symbols from previous runs)
<didrocks> the 2 steps diff is now applied (diffing from the bzr branch, then, rediffing the generated source file)
<sil2100> Ah, ok
<didrocks> if the first diff shows a change, and the second shows nothing apart debian/changelog without any interesting line
<didrocks> it will put the prepare job in warning
<Mirv> o/
<didrocks> I'm sure Laney and kenvandine will like this :)
<Mirv> sorry, a little late
<didrocks> hey Mirv!
<didrocks> Mirv: no worry, you will read the announcement afterwards :)
<Mirv> hey all!
<didrocks> and some better message commit for trunk
<didrocks> so with all those changes, please ping me if anything fails :)
<Mirv> the unity-tools seemed really neat :)
<didrocks> (hopefully nothing)
<didrocks> Mirv: if you have any suggestion for additional items that can be useful, just… suggest!
<robru> didrocks, I don't seem to have access to lillypilly. can you check that my ssh key is authorized to connect?
<didrocks> robru: you should have access to your account at least
<didrocks> not the ubuntu-archive one :)
<didrocks> robru: people.canonical.com, you can't access to it?
<Laney> you have to jumphost through chinstrap
<robru> hmmmmm
<robru> no
<didrocks> yeah, there is a wiki page for that, I'll ping you with the link
<Laney> look for sshebang
<didrocks> ok, last item as an announce…
<didrocks> WIs!
<sil2100> !
<didrocks> please think about updating them :)
<sil2100> Ohshit
<didrocks> I'll do a check tomorrow afternoon, so you have 24 hours :)
<didrocks> ok, let's move to the actual work now
<didrocks> Mirv: want to start?
<Mirv> yeah. so good stuff, qtsensors/qtsystems in, ubuntu-html5-theme in, qtcreator under testing
<didrocks> \o/
<Mirv> some sponsoring gotten, qtpim still waiting
<didrocks> Mirv: waiting on sponsoring?
<Mirv> didrocks: yep since yesterday as I got report from renato that it's tested and working
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, I see it in the spreadsheet, I'll have a look
<Mirv> not on the list, but I'm also working on Qt 5.1 review (PPA), and after I got the qtbase build issue figured out it's going quite well. but we've the QPA plugin thing (sil2100, welcome back from holiday!) which would be now nice during the next month, in time for 5.1.1
<Mirv> s/review/preview/, for testing
<Mirv> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> Mirv: great! and don't forget, we also handled the xorg transition last week together, was… *fun* :)
<Mirv> that's it for the 3 Qt items on the sheet (plus 5.1)
<seb128> Mirv, did you see that kenvandine said that the new qtsystems from the ppa makes system settings segfault on armhf?
<Mirv> didrocks: oh yeah, that was.. interesting yes
<sil2100> Mirv: I had some code for that, if you mean the appmenu-qt5 thing, will do some testing this week ;)
<Mirv> seb128: I noticed, I'd like to test it also myself tomorrow, now I just got it compiled and installed on desktop
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent :-)
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, that, excellent if promising progress :) no hurry at the moment, but it's good to know that there are no surprising blockers visible etc
<didrocks> sil2100: welcome back! I asked you to review the 2 items on status for package cleaning and the new component for daily release, do you mind updating us on that? :)
<sil2100> Mirv: all seems to be going in the right direction, although I consider the current approach more like a RND, but let's talk about that later ;)
<didrocks> robru: you maybe want to complete as well, as you are leading that task (cleaning all the daily_release: False) ^
<sil2100> Yep!
<sil2100> I did a check of all the components with daily_release: False actually
<seb128> Mirv, it's working on desktop for me as well, maybe it's a problem in the ofono code  (no ofono on the desktop so it probably doesn't try to use it there)
<robru> didrocks, yeah, it seems sil2100 took over the daily_release stuff. my name is no longer listed in the spreadsheet as leading it. sorry :-(
<sil2100> So, I'll publish that in a pastebinit, but in overall - many many components are basically ready but need some packaging reviews (like ubuntu-geoip, unity-greeter-session-broadcast, url-dispatcher and address-book-app)
<sil2100> robru: :D
<sil2100> robru: sorry about that :<
<didrocks> robru: well, you are still listed and worked on that for that past weeks, so maybe you can help? ^ :)
<robru> sil2100, it's ok, I am a bad leader.
<kenvandine> Mirv, if you don't have a device to reproduce it on, i will happily test patches
<sil2100> robru: I snatched it today, since I wanted to mark it with my urine like a dog
<kenvandine> Mirv, i can also try to get a better stacktrace
<kenvandine> sil2100, lol
<sil2100> So that no one takes my pray from me...
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, nice news, do you prefer handling that ourself and get the stack holders reviewing the changes?
<sil2100> didrocks: I prepared one packaging review (MP is done) and another one ready, I'll be poking people for reviews
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent, thanks!
<Mirv> kenvandine: I do have my nexus4
<kenvandine> Mirv, ok, cool
<robru> sil2100, please poke me for some reviews, I would like to help
<sil2100> As for the new components, I still didn't check the whole list, but I'll post an e-mail with my findings once I'm done
<sil2100> robru: with pleasure! https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-geoip/packaging_review/+merge/173767
<kenvandine> robru, i have a branch pending that'll autoland friends-app in the ubuntu-sdk ppa
<kenvandine> fixing that issue we talked about yesterday
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, on the packaging cleaning (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5741741/), last week, I did relist all the one that still need to apply the cleaning advise from the pastebin. emails for dealing with those is fine :)
<robru> kenvandine, sweeeeet
<didrocks> kenvandine: robru: Mirv: cyphermox: maybe before we receive this email, please look at F12, it didn't move since last week :-)
<robru> kenvandine, it turns out that particular user who complained didn't even realize he had the PPA enabled, so he disabled it. but genereally, yeah, we'll want friends-app in that PPA to match for other raring users
<didrocks> you all have packages on stack you are reponsible for AFAIK
<kenvandine> maybe the sdk stack should run the friends-app autopilot tests
<kenvandine> Mirv, ^^
<robru> didrocks, F12! there's an F column? I have never seen this...
<didrocks> kenvandine: sounds like a good idea :)
<sil2100> That column is so far away that I missed it
<didrocks> robru: well, it's juts after E :)
<didrocks> yeah, I think we should clean more
<didrocks> like all the DONE/MERGED
<robru> didrocks, but it's scrolled off the edge of my screen! I never noticed the horizontal scrollbar in chromium...
<didrocks> so that we don't get to W?
<didrocks> wdyt guys? ^
<robru> didrocks, cleaning is always good, but what needs cleaning?
<Mirv> kenvandine: so that if friends-app breaks, sdk is halted? could be nice, although I'm not sure if it's any better than the current ui-toolkit's own autopilot tests?
<Mirv> didrocks: right, thanks for pointing out that the F column is the new stuff :)
<kenvandine> maybe... we did catch a regression that way
<kenvandine> nevermind though... that was for raring :)
<didrocks> robru: like the DONE/MERGED :)
<didrocks> or SUPSEEDED
<robru> Mirv, currently friends-app's autopilot tests are very basic. just tests that friends-app runs and then twiddles the toolbar. doesn't do anything super thorough. but it's a good start because we've had a couple issues with the sdk where the app wouldn't even start at all.
<sil2100> I'm all for not using so many columns ;)
<kenvandine> autolanding friends-app will fix that
<didrocks> SUPERSEEDED*
<sil2100> I prefer dividing it into smaller tasks
<Mirv> robru: ok.
<robru> didrocks, I guess I don't understand what you're asking.
<didrocks> robru: see E12, I think we can remove its content for instance
<Mirv> oh right, please remember that I'm again away for two weeks after this week
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, I checked the calendars, I think sil2100 will be "lucky" to get on your stack! :)
<robru> didrocks, oh, you mean cleaning the spreadsheet itself. I thought you meant we needed to clean packages that were already marked as DONE. very confused.
<Mirv> sil2100: the lucky one! :)
<sil2100> :D
<didrocks> robru: the action is "clean packages" that are listed in lines 12
<sil2100> I'm happy to be the ONE
<didrocks> then, we have to clean the spreadsheet ;)
<didrocks> I'll make a pass at cleaning tomorrow the spreadsheet
<didrocks> please clean the packages :p
<didrocks> robru: ok, your turn! congrats to get friends daily-release, anything else to share?
<robru> didrocks, yes, E12 info is very stale. but I think the ones marked SUPERCEDED are actually done (what they've been superceded by is already merged).
<didrocks> robru: yep, I'll check the superseeded one
<robru> didrocks, well I got app stack fixed. took quite a bit of upstream hassling to figure out the 56 test failures ;-)
<didrocks> robru: what was it btw?
<sil2100> \o/
<robru> didrocks, oh, various bits of sdk breakage. some miscommunication between SDK team and notes-app team. osomon stepped up to fix everything when it was revealed that primary maintainer left for holiday without fixing things.
<didrocks> ah "excellent" and "not good" in the same way :p
<didrocks> robru: thanks for looking at those and getting that fixed :)
<robru> no worries ;-)
<didrocks> kenvandine: apart from system-settings, did you have time to look at libpam-freerdp new package and webcreds autopilot tests?
<robru> didrocks, and the other big news items is that I finally landed friends-instagram, months overdue (was meant to be reviewing that before my holiday last month)
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> didrocks, can i run otto now?
<kenvandine> or rather... got instructions for me?
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, we can talk so that I can give you some tutorials :)
<didrocks> robru: oh, nice for instagram! :)
<didrocks> robru: this is daily releasing as well?
<kenvandine> time to finish my instagram app!
<didrocks> :)
<robru> didrocks, yep. andrewsomething wrote some good tests for it and everything.
<didrocks> excellent!
<didrocks> kenvandine: let's check together tomorrow for otto, we can set that up :)
<robru> next thing I want to do is land linkedin support, except for that I'll have to write my own tests because the author of the patch didn't.
<Mirv> the next item there is what didier added about qtwebkit. arm build of qtwebkit seems to fail on saucy, maybe a toolchain issue.. and it's also left open because I linked the MIR tests required bug in there, and it's good to keep track of both issues
<didrocks> yep ;)
<didrocks> (don't talked about the qtwebkit MIR again *ever* please :p)
<didrocks> talk*
<didrocks> robru: good luck for the tests ;)
<robru> thanks
<didrocks> no cyphermox apparently, he didn't answer to my ping, not around?
<Mirv> :P
<didrocks> in addition to daily release update + some javascript fun, I work on Mir
<didrocks> (not MIR)
<didrocks> so unity8 entirely daily release now to a ppa
<didrocks> (4 components in the stack)
<sil2100> Awesome
<didrocks> and the Mir stack (with lightdm, unity-greeter) is ready
<didrocks> but there are some blockers on Mir itself
<robru> sweeet
<didrocks> tests not passing on some archs
<didrocks> and a copy of google-mock embedded
<didrocks> just to keep it short, updating and fixing google-mock to a newer version asked to fix the build system of 7 packages
<didrocks> all are done but nux
<didrocks> (and I don't want to touch autotools, lost too much time on this)
<didrocks> bregma is updating it
<didrocks> and we can land that new google-mock + all the merges for the new google-mock
<didrocks> (we ship a copy of google-tests though, an updated version, inside google-mock)
<didrocks> long story short, Mir will hopefully be soon in universe :)
<didrocks> (pending on upstream and https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bugs?field.tag=entering-saucy)
<didrocks> that's it, any question?
 * bregma loves to wallow in autotools
<didrocks> bregma: I loved it too, but after a full day just on that with cmake, I'm happy to spread the love :p
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> No questions
<sil2100> hm, there's also one thing I would need help with
<cyphermox> didrocks: yes, I'm around
<didrocks> cyphermox: hey, any status update to share?
<didrocks> cyphermox: and please backlog when you have time, there are status update and actions required ^
<Mirv> no questions from this side
 * sil2100 has one status update and request to share
<cyphermox> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/libhud-qt/binary-prio/+merge/171335
<didrocks> cyphermox: excellent, mind adding that to the spreadsheet?
<didrocks> I'll review that tomorrow
<cyphermox> done
<didrocks> cyphermox: any progress on indicator-network? is it daily releasing now?
<cyphermox> I really need to get back to bluetooth now
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> it did release a few days ago
<didrocks> cyphermox: please mark it as done with the new toggle button :)
<cyphermox> seeing as indicators went green today, I'm guessing it all released too
<didrocks> cyphermox: thanks!
<didrocks> ok, time to wrap up, then, sorry for the extra minutes! have a good week everyone :)
 * didrocks press the archive buttons now :)
<didrocks> sil2100: yep, how can I help you?
<sil2100> For anyone that can help, I started cleaning up the packages: lists in stacks
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/clean_up_packages_lists/+merge/173539
<sil2100> And I need some eyeballs there ;)
<sil2100> (in some free time)
<cyphermox> what toggle?
<didrocks> cyphermox: see start of the meetting and the new "ubuntu-unity tools" menu, next to "help"
 * Mirv successfully used archive button
<didrocks> Mirv: heh, you can even reuse it multiple times a day :)
<didrocks> (it won't restamp the date)
<cyphermox> did we really need that to turn a row grey?
<sil2100> But there are holes in the spreadsheet now!
<didrocks> cyphermox: please suggest a better column to visually shows it's DONE :)
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, I don't have any hole here?
<cyphermox> that's not what I meant
<sil2100> Oh, reloading helped
<sil2100> Nevermind ;)
<didrocks> s/column/color/
 * didrocks waves good evening and good night
<sil2100> o/
<jbicha> tedg: could you repoke https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/hud/build-depend-on-valac-not-gir/+merge/168031
<tedg> jbicha, Done
<tedg> jbicha, It had a FTBFS in trunk from BAMF, so nothing HUD was building :-/
<jbicha> I'm always happier when build failures aren't my fault :)
<ctcb> I'm wondering, how exactly are directories made in Ubuntu, is it via a .sh file?
<jbicha> attente: you're not using org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings switch-input-source for indicator-keyboard are you?
<Trevinho> tedg: the failure is due to the deprecation of bamf_application_get_application_menu... I've done that since it has never really been implemented...
<attente> jbicha, no, using org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys for it
<Trevinho> tedg: why is that used there?
<jbicha> attente: please use the wm.keybindings one since the media-keys one was dropped in g-s-d 3.8
<seb128> Trevinho, tedg: who should I bug about https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-appmenu/+bug/1197071
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1197071 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "on_indicator_menu_show() called with a NULL entry" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> tedg, Trevinho: is that bamf or indicator issue?
 * Trevinho checking
<Trevinho> seb128: it's an hard choice though since, as it's popularly known, both me and tedg write bugless code... :P
<seb128> lol
<jbicha> attente: although maybe we need to update that part of g-s-d too then
<seb128> don't confuse tedg for njpatel
<seb128> Trevinho, $ grep on_indicator_menu_show unity-panel-service.log | wc -l
<seb128> 2986
<seb128> fun ;-)
<Trevinho> ehe
<jbicha> attente: never mind then, it's something to think about later though
<seb128> and I restarted this box this morning
<seb128> jbicha, yeah, please don't mix gsd/gcc 3.8 stuff in the indicator-keyboard update, that's already hard enough to land it
<Trevinho> it seems a non disconnected signal o r similar tough
<tedg> seb128, Did we get the glib patch to report g_criticals?  We should try turning it on for unity-panel-service.
<seb128> tedg, did that patch land in git upstream? I didn't track it
<tedg> seb128, Me neither.  desrt ?
<Laney> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=701800
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 701800 in general "a new approach to reporting critical errors" [Normal,New]
 * desrt remembers this bug
<desrt> seb128: i got stuck because upstart was causing trouble here
<desrt> reflecting back, i think maybe the best thing to do is require a envvar set when debugging
<desrt> G_DEBUG-style
<seb128> desrt, well, env is an issue because either it's a problematic options for normal users and we don't default to it, and very few users will opt-in ... or it's not a problem to use, in which case why not just turn it on
<seb128> jbicha, attente, Laney: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-July/037462.html fyi
<seb128> ibus 1.5 discussion
<seb128> (that was overdue)
<seb128> jbicha, did you guy have an ibus 1.5 in the ppa (just checking that attente doesn't redo work because he doesn't know that you guys have it somewhere)
<desrt> seb128: i mean envvar to turn it off when you're debugging
<seb128> desrt, oh, this way, I see
<jbicha> seb128: no I haven't had ibus 1.5 in a ppa since last year
<seb128> jbicha, ok
<tedg> cyphermox_, So can I just use the nm API for most things and ignore the fact that oFono exists with your bridge?
<cyphermox_> tedg: yup
<tedg> cyphermox_, Cool
<manish> jbicha_: I sent you a mail y'day
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-07-10
<pitti> Good morning
<desrt> pitti: good morning!
<pitti> hey desrt, how are you?
<desrt> pitti: tired :)
 * desrt is up hacking on accels
<desrt> finally had a conceptual breakthrough
 * desrt is a happy hacker
<pitti> congrats :)
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va ?
<didrocks> pitti: salut! ça va bien, bon retour! :)
<didrocks> comment étaient ces quelques jours?
<pitti> didrocks: ils ont été parfaits ! beaucoup de soleil
<didrocks> pitti: vous êtes allés faire quoi?
<pitti> didrocks: we went to a friend's wedding, and then had (another) friend stay with us; we mostly enjoyed the summer with swimming in the lake, playing table tennis, and bbq
<didrocks> pitti: waow, sounds really really nice!
<Mirv> didrocks: sdk publish job tells me ubuntu-ui-toolkit would be a new source package :P (you wanted to hear about any possible bugs arriving..)
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, basically I'm looking at why ;)
<didrocks> it's like oldsource_dsc is None…
<didrocks> Mirv: please don't publish, I'll use that one
<didrocks> argh, saw that typo I guess
<Mirv> didrocks: sure, I wouldn't publish in any case when seeing a cryptic message like that
<didrocks> Mirv: there is no packaging change, it's a false positive :)
<didrocks> I bet it's:
<didrocks> olddsc_path = os.path.join(os.path.dirname(dest_source_package, file))
<didrocks> instead of:
<didrocks> olddsc_path = os.path.join(os.path.dirname(dest_source_package), file)
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, I've fixed it and check manually, there is no packaging diff, just rerunning head for the check to run :)
<Mirv> didrocks: looks good now!
<didrocks> Mirv: heh, yeah. Normally, you would see this message only for new components :p
<didrocks> (which is what the description intended ;))
<didrocks> sorry for that
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<pitti> bonjour Monsieur équipe de bureau!
<seb128> oh, pitti est de retour !
<seb128> pitti, salut, ça va ? tu a pas passé de bonnes vacances ?
<pitti> seb128: oui !
<pitti> seb128: we went to a friend's wedding on Saturday, and had (another) friend over for visiting until 10 mins ago
<pitti> seb128: we enjoyed the summer weather mostly, went to the beach, had some bbq, played table tennis, and did a short tourist trip through the city
<seb128> that sounds excellent ;-)
<seb128> I guess you also had ice creams but it's so obvious that you didn't bother mentioning it? :p
<pitti> en effet ! nous avons été beaucoup de glace, tous les jours
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> seb128: how else would you survive warm summer days !?
<seb128> hehe, you are right!
<Laney> hey there
<seb128> Laney, hey
 * didrocks pets his machine and builds nux
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<Laney> hey
<seb128> didrocks, nothing like building cpp code in summer ;-)
<Laney> ppc images have been broken for some days
<Laney> is anyone aware of/working on that?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I neeed to prepare some eggs for the breakfast as well, so let's use that CPU :)
<Laney> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Laney>  account-plugin-facebook : Depends: libaccount-plugin-generic-oauth but it is not installable or
<Laney>                                     ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts but it is not installable
<Laney>  account-plugin-flickr : Depends: libaccount-plugin-generic-oauth but it is not installable or
<Laney>                                   ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts but it is not installable
<Laney>  account-plugin-google : Depends: libaccount-plugin-google but it is not installable or
<Laney>                                   ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts but it is not installable
<didrocks> do we really need to care about ppc? We won't even be able to build Mir on it…
<seb128> Laney, I know cjwatson asked kenvandine to drop ppc from the archs list for some of the uoa stuff
<seb128> didrocks, not for unity, but we support the arch and we should at least have server images working
<seb128> Laney, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/signon-plugin-oauth2/0.17bzr13.04.26+13.10.20130708-0ubuntu1 was part of it I think
<didrocks> seb128: the server image has account-plugin-* installed?
<seb128> no
<seb128> I was just putting things in perspective
<seb128> I agree we shouldn't need to care about the unity stack on ppc
<didrocks> yeah, I'm talking about the current context: do we really care of that image? :)
<Laney> Well just randomly breaking it isn't the correct way to express that lack of care
<Laney> if you want to get rid if it why don't you bring it up on ubuntu-devel?
<seb128> unity8 is not going to run on it anyway as didrocks said
<didrocks> Laney: I'm not interested enough into that image, I just know that Mir won't be supported on it. Something that has been discussed with steve langasek
<seb128> so rather than wasting efforts we could as well go and drop it
<seb128> but yeah
<didrocks> yep :)
<seb128> that needs discussion...
<Laney> I don't really have an opinion on its existence
<Laney> but I know that just breaking it isn't the decent thing to do
<seb128> it's easier than to fight with the people who disagree with dropping ppc :p
<seb128> and in previous discussion they said, that at least this way people who care about ppc can have a go at fixing stuff
<Laney> well they (whoever they are) need to be pointed to this problem then :-)
<seb128> Laney, is it creating any practical issue?
<Laney> mlankhorst: also the omap4 images are failing now and it's got your fingerprints all over it!
<Laney> The following packages have unmet dependencies: pvr-omap4 : Depends: xorg-video-abi-13
<Laney> what is a practical issue?
<Laney> images not being built is an issue in itself ...
<seb128> well, is it blocking things we care about to migrate out of proposed for example?
<seb128> or is it just breaking ppc images?
<seb128> well, broken ppc images is not an issue for us, it might be for those who care about ppc ... but then they can help fixing it if they carte
<seb128> let's me reformulate
<seb128> is the ppc breakage having any impact on Ubuntu Desktop i386/amd64 or on Ubuntu touch?
<Laney> haha
<seb128> if it's not blocking us in what we are doing, I don't mind keeping it broken ... until somebody who cares enough has a look
<Laney> I'm just saying, from an Ubuntu desktop point of view (we do build Ubuntu desktop powerpc images), that it is an issue
<Laney> If nobody works on it, then ...
<seb128> right, it would be more honest to drop the image, I agree
<seb128> not sure if infinity and slangasek would be fine with that
<seb128> they were against dropping the arch, not sure if they care as much about the desktop image for it
<mlankhorst> Laney: you need to add xserver-xorg-core-omap-revert to the image :-)
<Laney> I wouldn't know where to do that
<Laney> ogra_: any clue? ^
<seb128> didrocks, is unity-greeter under daily landing? you prepared it but I'm not sure it's all set?
<didrocks> seb128: no, it's part of the Mir stack, and we are waiting for Mir to daily release
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> seb128: also robert wanted to add tests first
 * seb128 goes for a manual upload
<didrocks> seb128: you did publish the settings stack, right?
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> ok :)
<seb128> I want to test my work from yesterday
<didrocks> you test in production? :p
<seb128> and I didn't want to install builddeps and build the package myself on the device :p
<seb128> lol
<seb128> you got me :p
<didrocks> ;)
<ogra_> mlankhorst, i thought you added a dep to the pvr package for that
<seb128> didrocks, joke aside I did the packaging changes yesterday and they were trivial so... ;-)
<didrocks> yeah yeah, fine :)
<seb128> didrocks, I wouldn't mind if sil2100 was waving those through early in the day, but it's almost 11am and it was sitting there for review where the diff was a diff control description change ;-)
<sil2100> didrocks: btw.!
<sil2100> didrocks: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/HUD/job/cu2d-hud-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/publisher.xml <- first time I see something like that ;)
<sil2100> I'll re-run the publish job
<didrocks> sil2100: yep, hud run while indicators was rebuilding (my fault, I did a manual rebuild at the wrong time)
<sil2100> alex-abreu: ping!
<sil2100> alex-abreu: ping
<alex-abreu> sil2100, pong
<sil2100> alex-abreu: hi! I was wondering, since unity-chromium-extension is not being daily-released right now - is there a reason for that?
<alex-abreu> sil2100, for S? ....
<sil2100> alex-abreu: yes
<alex-abreu> sil2100, hummm it should daily land ... let me check
<sil2100> alex-abreu: it's daily_release: False, that's why I'm asking
<sil2100> alex-abreu: since I would like to re-enable it if there are no reasons not to
<alex-abreu> yes
<sil2100> Ok, noting down!
<sil2100> alex-abreu: is unity-firefox-extension the same case?
<sil2100> (and maybe webapps-greasemonkey and unity-webapps-qml?)
<alex-abreu> unity-webapps-qml hasn't landed yet, working on that, but it should daily release once it does
<sil2100> alex-abreu: could you give me a ping once unity-webapps-qml is ready for daily releasing?
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<alex-abreu> yup :)
<didrocks> Mirv: did you publish the sdk stack?
<didrocks> Mirv: if it's you, just a reminder: please ask someone with upload rights to ack the packaging changes when it's in manual publishing (it's the deal for daily release with distro)
<Mirv> didrocks: sorry, it was me. I'll make a note in caps so that I wouldn't repeat it.
<didrocks> Mirv: use a <blink> tag! :-)
<didrocks> no worry!
<Mirv> that, too
<seb128> mterry, hey, there is no automerger for unity-greeter right?
<seb128> mterry, is that ok with you if I commit https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity-greeter/indicator-ng/+merge/173082 ? (I already uploaded to saucy, but review from an official unity-greeter maintainer would be welcome ;-)
<mterry> seb128, I think we have automerging, but no auto-uploading
<mterry> seb128, looking at the branch
<seb128> mterry, well, I've approved the MR but it doesn't seem to get merged
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<mterry> seb128, it didn't autoland because of no commit message, the bot commented
<mterry> oh, but then you approved again i see
<mterry> seb128, sure, breanch seems fine
<mterry> branch even
<seb128> mterry, should it be pushed manually or should I ping didrocks or fginther or somebody about landing?
<mterry> seb128, there is clearly some kind of autolanding bot in play, since it commented.  But it does seem to be slow about rechecking
<mterry> seb128, did the bot mark needs-review and you re-approved?
<seb128> yes and yes (well larsu did)
<fginther> seb128, I'm looking at the MP
<fginther> seb128, I found the problem, should be fixed in a moment
<seb128> fginther, great, thanks
<mhr3> seb128, more questions for you today - if i want to globally change XDG_DATA_DIRS, do you know where do i need to change it?
<seb128> mhr3, /etc/X11/Xsession.d/55gnome-session_gnomerc
<seb128> ?
<mhr3> hmm, gnome?
<seb128> mhr3, I'm not sure, I would say gnome-session
<seb128> mhr3, but a sort of X11 override like that might be better
<seb128> though neither xorg nor gnome-session will work on the touch image
<mhr3> seb128, indeed :)
<mhr3> seb128, but anyway, it's enough for my testing now
<seb128> mhr3, so "I don't know" ... try asking the upstart guys/stgraber
<seb128> mhr3, /etc/X11/Xsession.d/60x11-common_xdg_path
<seb128> mhr3, seems like that's the right one in our x11 world
<didrocks> seb128: wasn't that a 2 month temporary hack for UNE at the time? :)
<seb128> didrocks, ;-)
<tkamppeter> larsu, OP conference call
<seb128> tkamppeter, he called it a day already, he's meeting some people
<seb128> Laney, \o/
<Laney> seb128: that was definitely a learning experience :P
<seb128> Laney, thanks for working on that "load panel from the command line"
<Laney> I did the QMap stuff and then was like "wait, how do you even get the value into qml?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!"
<seb128> Laney, I spent an hour on it some weeks ago trying to figure out how to pass argv to the qml
<seb128> it was still on my todolist of things to look at
<seb128> but I'm glad you looked at it since I had no clue how to do it :p
<seb128> Laney, why do you need the qmap btw?
<Laney> so that you can say "give me the background plugin" easily
<seb128> works for me
<seb128> I was going to go for the hackish way when I looked at it :p
<seb128> e.g I just wanted to get the argv[1] in the qml
<Laney> You could also iterate through all the plugins to look for it
<Laney> or through the model in qml?
<seb128> and push argv[1].settings
<Laney> oh, haha!
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> I didn't even think of that
<Laney> you'd have to dereference to the pageComponent somehow though
<seb128> yeah, I'm sure it wouldn't have been that easy and I would have hit some gotcha on the way
<seb128> anyway I'm glad you did it ;-)
 * seb128 compiles locally to give it a try
<seb128> Laney, how well do you understand the plugin code after getting that done?
 * seb128 looks at Laney running away
<seb128> Laney, don't be scared, just asking :p
<Laney> a bit better ...
<seb128> Laney, another item on my list is "sort the plugins by priority"
<seb128> they are not ordered atm
<seb128> do you know the code enough to say "oh, easy, we can do it there"?
<seb128> if not I will have a look
<seb128> I should probably learn that part of the code a bit better anyway ;-)
<Laney> oh interesting
<Laney> it's sorting a model kind of like what you did yesterday
<seb128> right
<seb128> but we are in cpp this time
<Laney> I guess you read about the QSortFilterProxyModel when googling
<Laney> it's probably that I guess
<seb128> so we have access to http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.1/QSortFilterProxyModel
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> sorting in qt seems easy with that yes
<seb128> it's just that qml doesn't give you access to those apis
<Laney> I could look at that
<Laney> shouldn't be too difficult
<seb128> Laney, as you want, I'm happy to have a look otherwise
<seb128> Laney, there are some bugs in your work
<Laney> oh no!
<seb128> $ system-settings online-accounts
<seb128> ...
<seb128> file:///usr/share/settings/system/qml-plugins/SystemSettings/ItemPage.qml:29: TypeError: Cannot read property 'translations' of undefined
<seb128> file:///usr/share/settings/system/qml-plugins/online-accounts/AccountsPage.qml:53: TypeError: Cannot read property 'translations' of undefined
<seb128> file:///usr/share/settings/system/qml-plugins/online-accounts/AddAccountLabel.qml:27: TypeError: Cannot read property 'translations' of undefined
<seb128>  
<seb128> Laney, and strings are missing from the ui
<Laney> oh yeah, that's weird
<seb128> I wonder if you have an ABI change in the plugin format
<seb128> online-accounts is a separate source
<seb128> not, it's not that
<seb128> Laney, it still works when I do system-settings and click on the icon
<seb128> so it's something in the codepath to directly load a panel
 * Laney thinks
<seb128> Laney, trying to load one of the panels without page is broken as well
<seb128> $ system-settings orientation-lock
<seb128> "The shared library was not found." "/usr/lib/system-settings/lib.so"
<seb128> Laney, otherwise code looks fine to me and it works ... I commented on the mp with Needs Fixing
<Laney> so it should fail if there's no pageComponent
<Laney> now, the online accounts one has a different translation domain
<Laney> i bet that's related
<seb128> Laney, the CategoryGrid code does
<seb128> pageStack.push(model.item.pageComponent,
<seb128>                                               { plugin: model.item })
<seb128> Laney, I guess you need to do the same, give the model.item as a parameter
 * seb128 tries that
<Laney> yeah, you got it
<Laney> those undefined lines were referencing a plugin variable
<Laney> pushed
<seb128> Laney, got caught by bzr push not using the previous location by default? ;-)
<seb128> Laney, seems you pushed to https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/background-crossfadeimage
<Laney> yes
<Laney> correct
<seb128> I keep hitting that as well :/
<Laney> I can't remember to do --remember
<Laney> usually I make a new branch for each mp but this time I was lazy
<seb128> I wonder if I can change my bzr config to use --remember by default
<seb128> Laney, hum
<seb128> translations are working
<seb128> but
<seb128> $ system-settings orientation-lock
<seb128> "The shared library was not found." "/usr/lib/system-settings/lib.so"
<Laney> yeah I guess that's because it tries to load it
<Laney> that's what you get if you click on one of the unimplemented panels too
<kenvandine> yeah, known bug
<kenvandine> not Laney's fault :)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> kenvandine, can you have a quick look to https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/straight-to-plugin/+merge/173983 ?
<kenvandine> sure
<Laney> it's great that crash is gone
<seb128> kenvandine, seems fine to me, I comment approved it ... but maybe mardy or you have an opinion on the qlist->qmap thing
 * Laney launches s-s in a while loop just because he can
<seb128> Laney, indeed
<seb128> haha
<kenvandine> i think the QMap is fine
<kenvandine> but not sure about the argv handling
<kenvandine> on the phone, that is going to attempt to load a plugin named --desktop_file_hint=...
<kenvandine> when loaded without a plugin as an arg
<Laney> why's that?
<Laney> the desktop file has Exec=system-settings
<Laney> or is that not used?
<kenvandine> it is
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> the platform automatically appends args
<kenvandine> --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/blah.desktop --stage_hint=SideStage
<kenvandine> something like that
<kenvandine> whoops
<Laney> weird
<kenvandine> i accidentally approved :)
<kenvandine> it is weird
<Laney> so all apps will have to handle that?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> apps generally ignore args it doesn't know about
<kenvandine> but without that the app will never get focus
<Laney> well, I know that QApplication does some parsing of arguments itself
<Laney> ideally it would consume these ones ...
<kenvandine> so only set defaultPlugin if argv[1] doesn't start with a "-"
 * Laney lines up the hamsters to build for arm
<kenvandine> easy to test though, run "system-settings --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/ubuntu-system-settings.desktop"
<Laney> I don't like it
<Laney> means you couldn't have a launcher directly to a panel
<kenvandine> sure you can
<kenvandine> it appends the args
<kenvandine> so it'll be the last
<Laney> ah ok
<kenvandine> you just need to protect against argv[1] starting with a -
<kenvandine> i think that'll be fine
<kenvandine> Plugin --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/ubuntu-system-settings.desktop does not exist. Ignoring.
<kenvandine> is what i get now :)
 * didrocks waves good evening
<Laney> did it in a more thorough way :P
<Laney> GNU to the rescue
<kenvandine> Laney, awesome, approved!
<Laney> thanks a lot
<kenvandine> np
<Laney> that copy of TLPI on my shelf had to be useful for something eventually
<kenvandine> lol
<llstarks> jono or jcastro: i run gnome-shell on saucy and i'd like some insight on how to get it working with xmir before i take the dive.
<popey> llstarks: not sure jono or jcastro are the best people to speak to, #ubuntu-mir is probably the best place for that kind of question
<llstarks> you're probably right, they wre blogging about xmir though
<llstarks> thx
<jono> llstarks, agreed, #ubuntu-mir is a good place to dive in
<jono> llstarks, or email the mir-devel mailing list
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-07-11
<ctcb> Hi all...
<pitti> Good morning
<mfisch> hey mhall119 you around?
<mhall119> kinda
<mhall119> what's up?
<mfisch> mhall119: I was looking at the popcon merge, is the server still non-functional?
<mhall119> mfisch: if you look at the table at the bottom of http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<mhall119> there are non-architectures in the architectures statistics
<mfisch> like dpkg
<mfisch> and "Here" ;)
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> I have 1.21 GHz Here processor :)
<mfisch> okay, but it's not 100% non-functional, just a bit screwed up
<mhall119> I think so, I'm not to familiar with what is supposed to be there
<mfisch> ok
<mfisch> I'll test out the new version
<mhall119> but pabs from debian pings me about it, because evidently they use the data for something
<mfisch> I think it reports 1 extra field and so I'll see what happens when I use it
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> hey mfisch, I may need to write an online-accounts provider in the next couple weeks, can I ping you if I need help?
<mfisch> sure, but I Think cwayne did that not me
<mfisch> for fitbit
<mhall119> I thought you guys did it together
<mfisch> he did the accounts thingy and I wrote the piece that used it
<mhall119> ah, ok
<mfisch> but its part of our team charter to support stuff like that so please ping us
 * mhall119 goes to work for lead developer cwayne
<mfisch> oh hey mhall119 when is the dash going to work on the phone?
<mhall119> it does, kinda
<mhall119> search on the Home lens is disabled intentionally, I was told, because it'd be too slow right now if you tried to use it on a device
<mhall119> Saviq can tell you more though
<mfisch> thanks
<mfisch> mhall119: how can I tell that pop-con uploaded successfully?
<mfisch> do you have logs there or would there be an obvious failure
<mhall119> I have no idea, sorry
<mhall119> mfisch: man, I make a personal introduction and he sends you to a mailing list, that's cold
<mfisch> yeah, oh well ;)
<mfisch> thanks
<mfisch> This feature was "Suggested by Paul Wise."
<mfisch> I just want to make sure it doesn't break your server
<mhall119> my server?
<mfisch> I mean popcon.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> ah, ok
<mhall119> really, I only cared about it because folks in debian did
<mhall119> and I was working to help them
<mfisch> well I told seb that I didn't want to merge this until I knew it was safe
<mfisch> but it's becoming more trouble that it's probably worth
<mhall119> :/
<didrocks> good morning
<Mirv> didrocks: I added a new item to our task list, a largish precise SRU needed
<didrocks> Mirv: excellent, do you have time to handle it or need someone else to do it?
<Mirv> didrocks: I'm trying to handle it to an extend today/tomorrow, but whatever is left undone will need to be handled by eg. sil2100 then
<Mirv> didrocks: I'm again in a situation that I've tons of stuff to do, and I'm unsure of the ordering :)
<Mirv> didrocks: in good news, I solved armhf build failures with switchin to g++-4.7 for armhf temporarily
<Mirv> didrocks: so qtwebkit is ready to upload (soon, with mitya57's changes merged)
<Mirv> didrocks: and I should ping you about Qt Creator as well (hey I just did that), it should be ready for your eyes as well
<Mirv> since it also failed on armhf, but succeeded now during the night with g++-4.7
<didrocks> Mirv: ah, great! please copy the link in the spreadsheet :)
<didrocks> Mirv: can you quiclky do (it should take few minutes) the publication of the day for your stacks?
<didrocks> so that it's in latest phone imag?
<didrocks> image*
<Mirv> didrocks: ah yes that, doing that now, then trying to put all the needed links and branches in and then I'll ping you again, and then continue with the precise SRU
<didrocks> Mirv: perfect, thanks!
 * didrocks cleans the spreadsheet at the same time
<Mirv> didrocks: as platform is in manual publishing mode, I'd need an ack from you for that. the packaging changes seem fine for me. location-service change was done by you so I guess that's an 'ack', and then there's powerd.
<didrocks> Mirv: indeed, I did that change, so I can only +1 I think :p powerd is looking good (less hacks \o/)
<didrocks> Mirv: can you send an email then to the SRU team for the xim support in precise? I think they would prefer to open the discussion before the raring upload
<didrocks> precise*
<Mirv> stacks published
<Mirv> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks!
 * didrocks is handling the raring SRU quickly
<veebers> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> veebers: pong
<veebers> didrocks: how's things going? o/ Hey I'm interesting in using otto in a similar jenkins jobs setup to what the Unity autopilot or Autopilot daily jobs are doing to replace an old non-working job of mine
<veebers> didrocks: I'm hoping you can point me in the right direction
<veebers> didrocks: specifically the job should grab an unity branch, build the packages and install them then run the unity autopilot tests over them (where the branch that is built and installed is a parameter)
<veebers> didrocks: although, initially the branch doesn't have to be a param, I can hardcode it as I'm more interested in the one off right now
<didrocks> veebers: what are you trying to do with this? I'm wondering why we would need to yet build another time the same sources we have instead of using validated version?
<veebers> didrocks: the reason is I had this job [1] that built a 'custom' version of unity so that a developer could test their changes. (http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/autopilot-run-custom-branch-saucy)
<veebers> but It's been unmaintained and so doesn't work at the moment
<didrocks> veebers: shouldn't that rather be a feature branch?
<didrocks> veebers: and so having daily release to a ppa and so on
<didrocks> I'm afraid that we have: 1. too many ppas and people are lost in versions
<didrocks> 2. too many methods to build sources and packages
<didrocks> (mir itself has 3 different ways to build itself used by upstream, 2 of them being hackish script and demanding updating the build-deps in various places)
<veebers> didrocks: this one instance is a developer want's to test his changes before proposing a MP
<didrocks> veebers: I would say then, for building, it would be better to use something similar than the upstream merger
<didrocks> then, grab the deb, create a local repo
<didrocks> and using that with an otto job that is similar to ours
<didrocks> Mirv: I think you didn't update the version on debian/changelog compared to the tarball, right? Trying that
<veebers> didrocks: sure alright makes sense. Can you link me to where I can see/learn about the otto job so that I can steal err borrow it's config?
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, the patches are then rejected, are you sure you pushed your qtpim branch to latest?
<didrocks> veebers: oh, sure, look at http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/
<didrocks> veebers: and tell me if anything doesn't make sense :)
<didrocks> the runs are tagged with stacks it's built
<didrocks> veebers: and you can see, almost no red in the runs! :-)
<veebers> didrocks: awesome cheers, I've just been called to tea but will be back to probably ask more questions :-)
<veebers> ^_^
<didrocks> veebers: and the red are missing package in list, so wanted failures ;)
<didrocks> veebers: enjoy your tea!
<Mirv> didrocks: just a moment
<Mirv> didrocks: hey, some push is very much missing, yes
<didrocks> Mirv: thx
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, qtpim pushed again
<didrocks> will review :)
<Mirv> didrocks: the licenses went upstream so that patch was removed then
<didrocks> excellent :)
<Mirv> didrocks: Qt Creator links in the spreadsheet now
<Mirv> that's a big one
<Mirv> I'll have the qtwebkit saucy update later today
<didrocks> sponsoring day for me I guess :)
<didrocks> Mirv: qtpim sponsored
<Mirv> nice, I'll let Bill and Renato know
<didrocks> great!
<didrocks> qtcreator now
<didrocks> Mirv: the plugins for qtcreator are still as distro patch in the branch, right?
<veebers> didrocks: uh, first silly question; What does `$HOME/bin/run_otto_job` expand to so I can see the script?
<didrocks> veebers: it's just in the otto source (see the jenkins/ directory)
<veebers> didrocks: ah ok, cheers
<didrocks> yw ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, still like that, the qtcreator-dev is not here yet
<didrocks> ok
<rickspencer3> woah, lots of new desktop stuff today
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3!
<rickspencer3> ey didrocks
<rickspencer3> no, I'm not hear to harp on daily quality ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: heh :)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: you don't need to ;)
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, you added a build-dep on libqt5-help5
<rickspencer3> hi jibel
<didrocks> Mirv: in the end, we have twice this build-deps now, can you remove one please?
<didrocks> hey jibel!
<jibel> Hi rickspencer3
<jibel> bonjour didrocks
<Mirv> didrocks: removed and pushed
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks!
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, I'm seeing on one patch:
<didrocks> --desktop_file_hint=/home/phablet/…
<didrocks> rev 75
<didrocks> that doesn't seem scalable and adapting to other env, do you have some background on that?
<Mirv> didrocks: it's on the device, I'd think. ie commands run there
<Mirv> and there the home dir is that always
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, that's a pity it's harcoded, I think one day, we have the potential to change the name
<Mirv> yep, it even runs the app on device for you
<didrocks> Mirv: mind putting something on the top description of the patch?
<didrocks> so that if one day we change the user
<didrocks> we can find that more easily :)
<Mirv> didrocks: added and pushed
<didrocks> trying building
<seb128> hey desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<seb128> didrocks, lut ;-)
<tjaalton> is it known that U1 is broken on saucy?
<tjaalton> client crashes with "ipcerror"
<tjaalton> found it
<seb128> tjaalton, that one is not known to me, it asserting due to the new python-configglue is known though
<seb128> slangasek just uploaded a revert for that
<tjaalton> oh
<tjaalton> yeah that's the bug I found
<tjaalton> I'll check out the upload queue, thanks
<tjaalton> yep, fixed it for me too
<tjaalton> syncing again, *phew*
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<Laney> hey
<seb128> Laney, good morning, how are you?
<Laney> seb128: not bad thanks, got a working indicator-applet again!
<Laney> you?
<seb128> Laney, I'm good thank
<seb128> s
<seb128> Laney, you should use unity!
<Laney> I do on my main machine :P
<Laney> not sure what would happen to my brain if my sexy xmonad configuration went away on the laptop
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<Laney> greetings didrocks!
<seb128> sil2100, hey, how are you?
<seb128> sil2100, I noticed that the indicator stack is not published yet, is there anything blocking it?
<sil2100> seb128: looking, will need an packaging ACK
<sil2100> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_libusermetrics_1.0.6+13.10.20130711-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> seb128: just to be sure... google-mock 1.6.0+svn437 is available in distro?
<seb128> sil2100, euh, I can think about half a dozen way for you to get that information
<seb128> sil2100, launchpad, apt, rmadison
<seb128> sil2100,
<seb128> $ rmadison -S google-mock -s saucy
<seb128> google-mock | 1.6.0+svn437-0ubuntu1 |         saucy | source, amd64, armhf, i386, powerpc
<sil2100> seb128: I was asking because apt says differently
<seb128> use rmadison
<seb128> that's checking at the source
<sil2100> apt-cache policy google-mock
<sil2100>  *** 1.6.0-0ubuntu3 0
<sil2100> Ok
<seb128> did you run apt-get update?
<sil2100> Yes, just a moment ago
<seb128> do you use the main archive or a mirror?
<sil2100> http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ <- maybe that's why?
<seb128> yep
<seb128> mirrors are often outdated
<sil2100> Stupid polish mirror
<seb128> in any case use rmadison when you need to know that
<sil2100> Right, now I know it's more reliable ;) Anyway, I think it's ok for publishing, yes?
<seb128> sil2100, also is there anything we can do have those easy diffs reviewed a bit earlier in the day so the update is available early for those who wait on it?
<seb128> sil2100, seems ok to me yes ;-)
<sil2100> seb128: I'll try to do that much earlier ;p I usually tend to wake up and start with what I didn't finish the last day
<sil2100> While I probably should do the stacks first
 * didrocks really thinks that publication should be the first thing we do in the morning :)
<didrocks> Mirv: sil2100 ^
<didrocks> (IIRC, I've repeated that a lot :p)
<sil2100> didrocks: sorry guys ;p I know I know, it's just when you're irritated about something not working from yesterday, you want to fix it as soon as possible ;p
<didrocks> Mirv: qtcreator sponsored
<sil2100> didrocks: just so you know - the Apps stack is blocked until Florian fixes the toolkit regression
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1199662
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1199662 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "New easing causes animations not to reach their target values" [Critical,Confirmed]
<didrocks> sil2100: can we work with them to run some apps autopilot tests with their stack?
<didrocks> sil2100: to ensure they don't regress
<sil2100> I guess, but changes like these should actually be tested by the UI toolkit, maybe unit-tested or something
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, not sure for that one in particular, but in general?
<sil2100> Since sometimes, well, the UI toolkit changes something and breaks the Apps on purpose
<didrocks> sil2100: not the first time the toolkit is breaking apps
<sil2100> This would maybe create a bit of a deadlock then
<didrocks> well, they need to ensure that apps are adapted first
<didrocks> if they don't want backward compatibility
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll have a talk with kaleo and others today about that then, might be a good idea to have something more
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: I'll add the missing autopilot tests today
<didrocks> sil2100: the remaining things to look for is unity, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: I've published the raring oif SRU (the libgrip fix) which was waiting for a week FYI
<sil2100> didrocks: awesome, right - I forgot that now 'publishing' the raring stack means pushing to the SRU PPA ;/
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks: I already poked Wellark and waiting for him to pop up, also we need Ted to resolve unity issues
<didrocks> sil2100: yw ;)
<didrocks> ok, good!
<Laney> mlankhorst: can you help find the right way to fix omap4 images please? :(
<Laney> I don't know where to add the reverted xorg
<mlankhorst> Laney: erm what is the build recipe it is using atm?
<Laney> well part of my problem is that I'm not entirely sure which seeds it's using
<seb128> ogra_ probably knows
<ogra_> mlankhorst, whats the reason you didnt just add it as dependency to pvr ?
<Laney> it depends on the abi but nothing which provides that is pulled in
<mlankhorst> lack of upload rights, I guess :)
<seb128> Mirv, did you see my debug comment ont he qtsystems bug? can you fwd to the upstream tracker? (I don't have a login there)
<mlankhorst> but I'll make the change and then ask someone to sponsor it
<seb128> Laney, we should just do what ogra suggests, add a direct depends on the server to pvr
<ogra_> Laney, pvr just needs a dep added, you dont want to sered that package (that would break all other arm desktop installs since it uses the normal ubuntu-desktop seed
<ogra_> )
<ogra_> s/sered/seed/
<Laney> yeah?
<xclaesse> wow, .cache/friends/avatars contains 12k files for almost 500Mb
<Laney> mlankhorst: ogra_: like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5864264/ ?
<Laney> I'm curious as to where pvr-omap4 gets pulled in though
<ogra_> Laney, perfect
<Laney> ah via supported-hardware-desktop
<mlankhorst> yeah something like that :)
<Mirv> didrocks: awesome! (qtcreator)
<mlankhorst> actually the xserver-xorg-dev dependency could be dropped entirely afaict
<didrocks> Mirv: nice work!
<Mirv> seb128: I saw, I can mention it at the upstream tracker as well
<Laney> I'll leave it
<Laney> don't fancy doing another test build
<seb128> Mirv, thanks
<Mirv> (mentioned)
<didrocks> sil2100: ah great! so all the things I listed on column E9 are DONE (apart qtvideo-node)?
<didrocks> sil2100: btw: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/cupstream2distro-config/share-app/+merge/174149
<didrocks> sil2100: FYI, the thing that will never daily release, they need to be moved to "online" release (that we should "$ bzr mv online merge-only" I think)
<Laney> yay, sorting works
<seb128> Laney, \o/
<sil2100> ACK
<sil2100> didrocks: yes
<Mirv> 11 apport collection processes at the same time slows down machine a bit..
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm relaunching tha app stack for the tests only
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, was the toolkit issue fixed or just to check shared-app?
<didrocks> sil2100: just to check share-app
<didrocks> for the toolkit and the new packages, I'll let you deal with those, right?
<sil2100> Yessss
<mlankhorst> Laney: oh btw did adding that to powervr help?
<mlankhorst> hm guess you didn't try
<Laney> mlankhorst: we'll find out when the next image build happens tomorrow morning
<mlankhorst> oh sure
<Mirv> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu/saucy/qtwebkit-opensource-src/arm-fix-and-docs-packages/+merge/174184
<Mirv> that would be the webkit thing from mitya57, my arm fix and your ubuntu3 patch
<Mirv> didrocks: if you want, I could do one more PPA build for tomorrow. a 5.0.2 build finished successfully also for arm, but since the DPR is broken on 5.0.2 I asked mitya57 to do the docs thing for 5.0.1 and now the delta is smaller.. it does compile on amd64 and the g++-4.7 should take care of the ARM like it did now so far with Qt 5.1.0 and 5.0.2
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, that would appreciated :)
<didrocks> there is no urgency for today, right?
<Mirv> didrocks: ok. yeah no urgency.
<didrocks> ok :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, thanks for fixing the build failures in qtvideo-node
<sil2100> kenvandine: no problem :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, i merged the rest of my changes in my old failing branch into a new one that depends on your's
<sil2100> kenvandine: hmmm! Since you're around!
<kenvandine> can you review?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/qtvideo-node/run_tests/+merge/174204
<sil2100> kenvandine: sure ;)
<sil2100> kenvandine: could you tell me what's up with webaccounts-browser-extension ?
<kenvandine> the most important part is adding the check target, so it actually runs the tests :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, yeah... we didn't want to autoland it without any integration tests
<sil2100> kenvandine: any luck with that?
<kenvandine> not yet... i still need to figure out how to run otto and fix up those autopilot tests :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, got time to walk me through setting up otto?
<didrocks> kenvandine: we are going to write what it takes to set it up tomorrow on the phone, so maybe it will be a better time, wdyt?
<sil2100> kenvandine: hmm, but I saw the unit-test being run during build I think
<didrocks> kenvandine: as I think you want first to install/run it on the phone?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> it builds unittests
<kenvandine> doesn't run them
<sil2100> make[3]: Wejście do katalogu `/opt/tmp/canonical/stacks/review/build-area/qtvideo-node-0.2.1daily13.06.07/unittests/shadervideonode'
<sil2100> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu${LD_LIBRARY_PATH:+:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH}  ./tst_shadervideonode
<sil2100> ********* Start testing of tst_ShaderVideoNode *********
<sil2100> Config: Using QTest library 5.0.2, Qt 5.0.2
<sil2100> PASS   : tst_ShaderVideoNode::initTestCase()
<kenvandine> i didn't get that!
<sil2100> QWARN  : tst_ShaderVideoNode::testCameraSetCurrentFrame() No camera control or media player control instance included in video frame
<sil2100> PASS   : tst_ShaderVideoNode::testCameraSetCurrentFrame()
<kenvandine> without adding the check target
<sil2100> QWARN  : tst_ShaderVideoNode::testMediaPlayerSetCurrentFrame() No camera control or media player control instance included in video frame
<kenvandine> weird
<sil2100> PASS   : tst_ShaderVideoNode::testMediaPlayerSetCurrentFrame()
<sil2100> PASS   : tst_ShaderVideoNode::cleanupTestCase()
<sil2100> Totals: 4 passed, 0 failed, 0 skipped
<sil2100> Since that's what the testcase CONFIG does I guess
<sil2100> ********* Finished testing of tst_ShaderVideoNode *********
<sil2100> Here it runs?
<sil2100> This is output from bzr bd
<kenvandine> that is what i did too...
<kenvandine> weird
<sil2100> kenvandine: btw2. is it safe to change existing changelog contents? ;)
<sil2100> kenvandine: since I have overriden the lintian warning, because I thought that existing changelog entries should stay intact, since those are released already
<sil2100> didrocks: ^ what's the rule with that?
<kenvandine> sil2100, i'd rather fix it
<kenvandine> it's safe
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I agree with kenvandine
<didrocks> if it's for fixing a lintian warning, better to fix the changelog
<didrocks> (even if already released)
<kenvandine> especially since we know his email address :)
<didrocks> they even rewrote the history in latest doctor who (spoiler), so we can do as well :)
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> didrocks, no spoilers!
<kenvandine> i'm a whole season behind
<kenvandine> :-D
<didrocks> kenvandine: I won't go further! :p
<didrocks> kenvandine: just though to tell you that…
 * didrocks runs away
<didrocks> :)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> tomorrow is fine
<didrocks> whole season in a day?
<kenvandine> i'm feeling a bit behind anyway, i'd rather work on something else that i haven't even started
<didrocks> or you are speaking about otto? :p
<kenvandine> didrocks, haha
<kenvandine> otto
<kenvandine> :-D
<didrocks> ;)
<kenvandine> larsu, speaking of tasks i really need to get started on... want to step through the new indicators-client stuff?
<kenvandine> for messaging menu?
<sil2100> kenvandine: could you remove the lintian-overrides then ;)?
<kenvandine> sil2100, sure
<kenvandine> sil2100, ok... your branch does run the tests for me in pbuilder
<kenvandine> but it didn't in bzr bd
<kenvandine> weird
<kenvandine> i'll remove that change in my branch
<larsu> kenvandine: well, I haven't started on messaging menu yet, because somebody noticed we have indicators in the greeter :)
<larsu> kenvandine: but sure, what do you want to do?
<kenvandine> i need to turn back on adding facebook stuff in messaging menu
<kenvandine> and do the inline replies
<kenvandine> like we do for SMS
<kenvandine> remember you said i would be surprised how easy it is?
<larsu> I do!
<larsu> and you will be!
<larsu> are you going to be using this from c++?
<kenvandine> well... adding the entry should be from vala
<kenvandine> not sure what the code will be like for replying
<kenvandine> i think that is what you said would be easy :)
<larsu> ya that's fine as well, libmessaging-menu has gir
<larsu> so the biggest problem is that you need the branch of libmessaging-menu that we're using on the phone
<larsu> I have no idea where that is packaged, the upstream is lp:indicator-messages/phablet
<larsu> like I said, I'll be working on consolidating these branches very soon
<larsu> but I haven't gottent around to it yet
<kenvandine> sil2100, i updated that branch
<kenvandine> larsu, that is fine, i can do the development on the phone
<sil2100> kenvandine: will review in a moment :)
<larsu> kenvandine: awesome. I'm trying to find an example, but I can't ...
<kenvandine> great :-D
<kenvandine> larsu, you should include examples in the source :)
<kenvandine> like tedg always did
<kenvandine> :-D
<larsu> kenvandine: well, there are, but not for the new stuff that I hacked for the demo
<larsu> kenvandine: I'll write one, but the gist is this:
 * tedg wipes a tear and thinks: "kenvandine misses me"
<larsu> in addition to sources, you can now also add MessagingMenu.MessageS to an MessagingMenuApp
<kenvandine> tedg, every once in a while i do :)
<larsu> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-messages/phablet/view/head:/libmessaging-menu/messaging-menu-message.h
<larsu> that represents one of those "hero items"
<larsu> and it can take an arbitrary amount of actions with parameters
<larsu> if there's one action with one string parameter, it will be rendered as a text entry field
<larsu> kenvandine: messaging_menu_message_add_action (msg, "id", "Reply", G_VARIANT_TYPE_STRING, NULL)
<larsu> and then connect to the "activate" signal of that message, which gives you the parameter in a variant
 * larsu cooks up an example real quick
<kenvandine> i think i understand
<Laney> phwoar, super hot & nice outside
<desrt> Laney: did the g-c-c stuff get settled?
<Laney> desrt: settled how?
<desrt> landed, no more infinite loops and no regressions?
<Laney> well it's in saucy
<desrt> so yes, i guess, otherwise i would have heard about it? :)
<Laney> Can't see any new bug reports
<Laney> and nobody has complained to me
<desrt> cool!
<Laney> so ... seems ok so far
<desrt> thanks
<Laney> that u-p-s job race is annoying though
<larsu> kenvandine: something like this should work: http://paste.debian.net/15543/
<kenvandine> larsu, thanks!
<larsu> kenvandine: there are also docsrings in the source, so making the docs yourself might help a bit too. Sorry about the state of all this right now
<larsu> kenvandine: at least I'm working on gsettings-qt model support today :)
<kenvandine> larsu, that's awesome too :)
<kgunn_> mlankhorst: ping
<mlankhorst> pong
<jbicha> mpt: setting "Log on without a password" breaks sudo and any admin authentication prompts
<jbicha> you can try it for yourself by going into User Accounts Settings, click Unlock, click Password
<jbicha> for Action, set Log in without a password
<jbicha> then try re-locking User Accounts and unlocking
<jbicha> it won't work until you first click Password again and set a password
<mdeslaur> jbicha: why is it breaking everything? it should just add you to a group
<jbicha> it actually blanks your password, not adds you to a group
<mdeslaur> well, that's broken
<jbicha> oh I see that I'm in the nopasswdlogin group
<mdeslaur> it should simply add you to the nopasswdlogin group
<mdeslaur> but not disable your password
<mdeslaur> hrm, accountsservice is doing both for some reason
<jbicha> then I guess it's an accountsservice bug, I'm using http://www.valadoc.org/#!api=accountsservice/Act.User.set_password_mode
<mdeslaur> hrm, using the nopasswdlogin group is a ubuntu-specific patch apparently
<mdeslaur> well, ubuntu/debian specific
<mdeslaur> what a mess
<mdeslaur> hrm, ok, so both removing the password, and adding to the group should be ok
<jbicha> oh? let me log out
<mdeslaur> not sure why polkit isn't handling it...pam module config seems ok
<didrocks> kenvandine: sil2100: Mirv: FYI, we fixed otto dependency detection, so expect some dependency adjustement tomorrow
<didrocks> sil2100: then, for looking at what packages are not needed for listing anymore, just look at the "new packages to install" and you will have the list I guess ;)
<jbicha> mdeslaur: yeah logging out didn't help (I'm using gdm)
<sil2100> didrocks: well, my cleanup branch is waiting for approval all the time ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: did you made the list from the logs?
<sil2100> didrocks: manually actually!
<mdeslaur> jbicha: hrm, does in fact seem broken with sudo and policykit
<jbicha> it would be cool if that patch were upstream because once that bug is fixed, I believe the User Accounts panel still won't be designed to handle "log in without a password" correctly
<mdeslaur> jbicha: we could just rename all these options "Break my computer" and be done with it
<mdeslaur> :)
<jbicha> you're right, we don't make the "break my computer" feature of Linux obvious enough ;)
<jbicha> a lot of users have to install random stuff from ppa's to get that effect
<mdeslaur> haha
<mdeslaur> jbicha: so, is that option only when running under unity?
<didrocks> sil2100: do you want that we merge? Then, we can redeploy
<didrocks> and run only the tests?
<jbicha> mdeslaur: I've only been using gnome-shell today; it's a GNOME feature too
<didrocks> sil2100: or even better, maybe we can do that stack per stack?
<didrocks> sil2100: like, you deploy (without merging)
<didrocks> run the stack
<mdeslaur> jbicha: I mean, are you implementing mpt's design just for unity sessions, or will it be for gnome too?
<didrocks> (with foo)
<didrocks> sil2100: and see the result right away?
<didrocks> sil2100: want that we do one together?
<mdeslaur> jbicha: because just being in the nopasswdlogin should be enough for lightdm, without necessarily disabling the user password and breaking sudo and policykit
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, wait one moment, I'll re-merge with trunk and try to re-deploy some smaller stack ;)
<mdeslaur> but, I guess that would mean extending accountsservice
<mdeslaur> meh
<didrocks> sil2100: sure!
<jbicha> mdeslaur: my thought was that the Security tab should be Unity only since it duplicates GNOME 3.8's Privacy panel
<mdeslaur> jbicha, mpt: ok, I think we don't have the proper infrastructure at the moment to handle a "Log in without a password" option
<mdeslaur> jbicha, mpt: ideally, it would just allow logging in a the greeter without disabling the user password completely
<mdeslaur> jbicha, mpt: but that would require adding some new apis to accountsservice
<mdeslaur> jbicha, mpt: perhaps we should postpone that checkbox for now?
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, will re-deploy the media stack, will re-run it for testing (with foo) once done
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, looking as well :)
<mdeslaur> jbicha: ok, sudo and policykit break because we use "nullok_secure" in our pam config instead of just "nullok"
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> didrocks: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Media/job/cu2d-media-head-2.2check/88/ <- why?
<mdeslaur> jbicha: perhaps a bug could be filed to see if it makes sense to change that
<sil2100> didrocks: it didn't fire the autopilot-saucy-daily_release job, strangely?
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, nothing to publish ;)
<sil2100> But but but but
<sil2100> ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: in fact, you should run manually the jobs, it's even better :)
<didrocks> sil2100: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/build?delay=0sec
<didrocks> release, put "test"
<didrocks> stack: name of the stack (it's just for printing)
<didrocks> series -> change to saucy :)
<sil2100> didrocks: let me check the standard parameters from media then
<didrocks> ppa -> the syntax is http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/build?delay=0sec
<didrocks> grrr
<didrocks> ubuntu-unity/daily-build
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, just use your "packages" and "testspackages"
<sil2100> Aaaactually
<sil2100> Didn't think about it, but I can test everything like this, heh...
 * sil2100 stupid
<jbicha> mdeslaur: which package should that bug be for?
<didrocks> sil2100: no worry, sometimes, it's easier to go straight to pushing buttons directly :)
<sil2100> Ok, I see I have some missing packages, probably deps
<mdeslaur> jbicha: pam
<sil2100> Fixing!
<sil2100> didrocks: hope you don't mind I'll use the autopilot job for my purposes?
<didrocks> sil2100: you can even abuse it! nothing needs to run right now :)
<didrocks> sil2100: don't add them bindly pleae
<didrocks> please*
<sil2100> What do you mean?
<sil2100> didrocks: with the packages lists, yes?
<didrocks> sil2100: yep ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: how does the 'extra packages need to be isntalled' work now ;)?
<didrocks> sil2100: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/404/label=autopilot-ati/console
<didrocks> it's the same than before
<didrocks> /var/log/upstart/otto-setup.log: E: The following additional packages will be installed:
<didrocks> and then, you have the diff
<sil2100> I know, but this means that without those in the list, it won't work, right?
<sil2100> (as long as those make sense)
<didrocks> sil2100: right, we juts need to spot if some parts are in universe (for components in main), or if it makes sense to have all those new deps
<sil2100> Indeed!
<didrocks> good evening everyone :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-07-12
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<larsu> bonjour
<didrocks> hey larsu! up early? ;)
<larsu> didrocks: yep. I feel much more productive in the mornings. Let's see how long I can keep it up ;)
<didrocks> heh :)
<larsu> didrocks: happy Friday!
<didrocks> happy Friday larsu!
<didrocks> jibel: FYI, autopilot in the release pocket
<Mirv> didrocks: webkit compiled successfully in the https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2/+packages during the night
<Mirv> (https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu/saucy/qtwebkit-opensource-src/arm-fix-and-docs-packages/+merge/174184)
<didrocks> Mirv: ah, excellent! having a look at the MP then :)
<didrocks> Mirv: we are not using the private headers in any of our projects?
<Mirv> didrocks: we shouldn't, at least the webbrowser-app isn't. if we are, they should be split into a -private-dev package.
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, just ensuring that we didn't break anybody :)
<didrocks> diff looks good, sponsoring :)
<Mirv> if we'd have a global code search, it'd be easier to say for sure. but it seems we are largely using QML anyway.
<Mirv> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> thanks to you!
<darkxst> pitti, hi
<pitti> hey darkxst
<darkxst> pitti, do you have any ideas how the lid close actions would work in an inhibitor world? I don;t think I can just override the lid action without inhibitors since that will break gnome-shell (and maybe gnome-screensaver)
<pitti> darkxst: I think the intention is that g-s-d sets a lid close inhibitor, and releases it only when it wants the suspend to happen (i. e. when it is active and gets a lid switch event)
<darkxst> pitti, yes, but how to configure the action that happens on lid close
<pitti> darkxst: if you disable suspend on lid close in the config, it would just never release the inhibitor
<darkxst> pitti, it needs to be configurable from g-c-c, i.e. disable, suspend and hibernate
<pitti> darkxst: it would need to actively call hibernate from logind, as the default logind config is to suspend
<pitti> darkxst: so option one is to always hold the inhibitor lock and do all actions (suspend) by itself, option 2 (which is in g-s-d 3.8 AFAIK) is above strategy to drop the inhibitor if you want to suspend
<jibel> didrocks, bonjour, thanks. I'll update the tests this morning
<darkxst> Pici, right. but really I need option 3: configure lid close action (suspend,hibernate etc) while still using inhibors
<darkxst> otherwise gnome-shell won't lock on lid close for example
<didrocks> jibel: de rien ;) salut!
<pitti> darkxst: you can't do hibernate with just inhibitors, you'd need to configure logind to hibernate on lid
<darkxst> pitti, but logind does not have user settings?
<pitti> exactly
<pitti> and we are not going to change the default ocnfig
<pitti> hibernate on lid close is just evil
<pitti> (i. e. it's okay to offer it for configuring, but it's a really bad default)
<pitti> darkxst: so if you want to hibernate, g-s-d always needs to keep the inhibitor and call hibernate() itself
<darkxst> I'm not talking about default, just adding support to g-s-d to bring back the configurability
<pitti> right, so that would be "option one" above
<darkxst> except I don't want to break screen locking
<darkxst> which as I understand, currently (in 3.8) gnome-shell gets the preparetosleep signal, locks the screen and then releases the inhibitor
<pitti> but that's the suspend inhibitor, not the lid inhibitor
<darkxst> so what does the lid inhibitor do then?
<pitti> it prevents logind from suspending when closing the lid
<pitti> or, I should say, from doing the configured action
<pitti> i. e. ey=hibernate
<pitti> ouch
<pitti> i. e. HandleLidSwitch= in /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<darkxst> can we just drop the hibernate on lid close action then?
<pitti> darkxst: you mean the configuration option?
<darkxst> yes
<pitti> sure
<pitti> we disable hibernate anyway by default in polkit
<pitti> so it wouldn't work right now anyway
<darkxst> ok cool
<darkxst> that simplifies things somewhat! I see what to do now ;)
<pitti> darkxst: it seems if you configure "no action", then all that g-s-d needs to do is to skip the piece of code that drops the lid inhibitor
<pitti> and for "suspend on lid close" it should just work with what 3.8 does
<darkxst> yeh
<Laney> morning
<didrocks> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> pretty good thanks didrocks
<Laney> been making some bread this morning ;-)
<Laney> you?
<didrocks> Laney: I'm fine, thanks! Sunny week-end (with national day on Sunday)
<Laney> \o/
<Laney> some kind of party?
<didrocks> fireworks in most cities
<didrocks> ah, also, the Tour de France is going through Lyon on saturday
<didrocks> 3kms from my home, I think I'll have a look :)
<Laney> oh wow
<Laney> go ride the stage :P
<didrocks> ahah, sure, that's totally me! :)
<didrocks> hey sil2100, how are you?
<sil2100> didrocks: hello! Continuuing my cleanup work
<sil2100> didrocks: can you ACK? http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Media/job/cu2d-media-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_qtvideo-node_0.2.1+13.10.20130712-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> (me and ken made those changes, so they're oook!)
<didrocks> sil2100: sweet! you've found the right parameters for media then? :)
<didrocks> sil2100: +1 on qtvideo-node
<seb128> happy friday desktopers
<seb128> (yeah, I'm late this morning, went for some errands before starting the day, I decided it was better early than at lunch time;-)
<didrocks> Happy Friday seb128!
<seb128> didrocks, thanks, you too ;-)
<seb128> how is friday looking? not too much crazyness?
<didrocks> seb128: looking good until now, going through the sdk tutorial and seeing where it's deprecated and so on :)
<seb128> did they fix to have instructions/code actually working? ;-)
<Laney> morning seb128!
 * Laney was supposed to write a gsettings-qt example for d.u.c
<seb128> Laney, hey
<seb128> Laney, "was" supposed... did somebody beat you at it? ;-)
<Laney> no I just forgot :(
<seb128> do it today, seems like a good friday thing
<Laney> yeah, after poking mlankhorst about...
<Laney> ...
<Laney> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Laney>  pvr-omap4 : Depends: xorg-video-abi-13
<Laney>              Depends: xserver-xorg-core-omap-revert but it is not going to be installed
<darkxst> lucky you guys that still have a whole friday left ;)
<mlankhorst> Laney: yeah I was afraid of that, if you're lucky manually adding xserver-xorg-video-omap-revert xserver-xorg-input-evdev-omap-revert might help..
<Laney> ...
<Laney> can you try it out on the porterbox? :(
<mlankhorst> I don't have access?
<Laney> why not?
<mlankhorst> no idea what it is or where it's hosted
<Laney> ssh porter-armhf.canonical.com
<mlankhorst> hm times out
<Laney> guessing you don't have sshebang configured?
<seb128> you need to ssh through chinstrap
<didrocks> seb128: I asked for it, they are sending MP as we speak
<seb128> didrocks, sorry, lost context ... "it" being a working tutorial for the sdk?
<didrocks> seb128: yep, that's the "it" :)
<seb128> k ;-)
<ogra_> Laney, can you make sure xserver-xorg-video-omap-revert land in main ?
<Laney> it did
<ogra_> *lands
<Laney> I can install --dry-run it in a chroot with only main/restricted
<ogra_> before the failed image build ?
<Laney> don't know about that
<Laney> but i didn't see a component-mismatches mail about it
<ogra_> true
<mlankhorst> ok my sshebang was out of date, it seems
<ogra_> Laney, i'll start another build and if that fails too i can force it into omap4 images via livecd-rootfs
<Laney> ogra_: I'd be interested to understand why it doesn't work
<Laney> Is there some manual package addition going on?
<ogra_> yeah, same here ... but it probably was just a timing issue
<Laney> like instalilng ubuntu-desktop doesn't pull pvr
<ogra_> you can add subarch specific packages (bootloader, specific driver packages etc) via livecd-rootfs if needed
<Laney> ah
<ogra_> it shouldnt
<ogra_> if ubuntu-desktop would pull pvr it would do it on all arm devices
<Laney> so ubuntu-desktop will pull the non-reverted xorg
<mlankhorst> yeah
<Laney> I guess that makes the other one be uninstallable
<ogra_> hrm
<mlankhorst> well if you install omap-revert before installing ubuntu-desktop, it would work
<Laney> i'll do apt-get install pvr-omap4 and then see what ubuntu-desktop brings in
<mlankhorst> it might need an explicit depends on xserver-xorg-input-evdev-omap-revert and xserver-xorg-video-omap-revert if it fails, but I don't think it should
<Laney> update-alternatives: error: error creating symbolic link `/usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/omap_pvr_drv.so.dpkg-tmp': No such file or directory
<Laney> :(
<mlankhorst> hmz
<mlankhorst> you've hit a packaging bug! :O
<Laney> what joy
<ogra_> didnt it run dkms ?
<mlankhorst> ogra_: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers doesn't exist yet..
<mlankhorst> because no video driver is unpacked at that point
 * Laney mkdir -p and carry on
<seb128> waouh
<seb128> on try <lost the count> chromium built on saucy/armhf, yeah
<Laney> haha
<Laney> I made a note yesterday to tell people to stop wasting time retrying that :P
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> not sure that's a sustainable way for it to be ..
<seb128> no it's not
<seb128> but I'm still happy that it built
<Laney> yeah, good news
<seb128> the saucy version was quite outdated
<Laney> will it migrate now?
<seb128> it did
<seb128> it's in my update-manager
<seb128> that's how I noticed :p
<Laney> sweet
<Laney> mlankhorst: ok, so it still wants to remove the stuff
<mlankhorst> odd.. what if you add those other depends?
 * Laney installs the things you suggested
<Laney> ah, that might be ok
<mlankhorst> adding xserver-xorg-video-omap-revert would probably be good enough to ensure that directory exists, too
<mlankhorst> but yeah you'd need both
<Laney> building a package
<Laney> ogra_: mlankhorst: ok then, uploading this ...
<Laney> let's try respinning after it's published in release
<ogra_> k, i added them to livecd-rootfs anyway though
<Laney> i don't see how that will help
<Laney> it's already a dependency of pvr-omap4 which should have done the trick surely
<ogra_> they will be forcefully installed in any case that way
<Laney> unless you mean the extra packages?
<ogra_> i just mean the revert packages
<Laney> the -video and -whatevertheotehroneis
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> xserver-xorg-input-evdev-omap-revert and xserver-xorg-video-omap-revert
<Laney> ok, well that's the same as adding the dep
<Laney> so just respin when that his release if you would
<mlankhorst> ok good so armhf works again then? :)
<ogra_> mlankhorst, i havent triggered a new buiold yet, but the fix looks promising :)
<mlankhorst> good, that will probably be the last panda related upload from xorg, ever :P
<ogra_> (we're also wotking on a fix for touch, i want to keep the livefs builder free for a respin)
<ogra_> hopefully the last panda related upload for everything actually :)
<popey> I get GPU lockups on intel 13.04 - is 13.10 any better? (please say yes)
<ogra_> that already caused lots more work than originally planned
<mlankhorst> yeah xorg won't break on panda any more, unless going crazy with xmir stuff, which could not be enabled on panda anyway
<seb128> Mirv, thanks for uploading that qtsystems patch to your ppa for testing ;-)
<Mirv> seb128: you're welcome
<Mirv> oh, it's compiled now, nice
<Mirv> seb128: confirming that the crash is gone (no IMEI though either)
<seb128> still not IMEI? :-(
<seb128> Mirv, on what device do you try?
<Mirv> seb128: Nexus 4
<Mirv> seb128: nope, at least the field in Pat's test program is empty
<seb128> Mirv, hum, ok, that one is supposed to have one :/
<Mirv> seb128: SIM: yes, I wonder if that was before
<seb128> Mirv, can you run "dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.ofono / org.ofono.Manager.GetModems" and pastebin that?
<seb128> Mirv, on the device
<Mirv> seb128: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5867899/
<Mirv> note that I don't actually have SIM in there, but IMEI should be readable nevertheless
<Mirv> but it might be also ofono feature that it doesn't report it if it's not online
<Mirv> I could grab some SIM card from my tablet
<seb128> Mirv, that seems a bug in ofono
<seb128> Mirv, if you could try with a sim that would be useful
<seb128> but that seems a bug for rsalveti/awe
<darkxst> seb128, hey
<darkxst> so I am going to patch g-s-d to handle "no action" or "suspend" on lid close
<darkxst> hope that is ok, but really providing a hibernate option is a PITA
<seb128> darkxst, thanks for working on that
<seb128> darkxst, what's the issue with hibernate?
<seb128> I don't feel strongly about it, I think 95% of users want either to suspend or not
<Laney> I guess that it's not handled by logind
<darkxst> it would really need to logind to have support for user settings
<Laney> If users want to do it they can presumably set HandleLidSwitch in /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<seb128> right, let's not go this way
<darkxst> short of breaking gnome-shell (and perhaps now gnome-screensaver)
<darkxst> Laney, yep basically
<Laney> if gsd just gets logind to do it
<seb128> right, basically what we need is g-s-d to be able to put an inhibitor for those who don't want to suspend on lid clode
<seb128> I think
<Laney> seems fine to me
<darkxst> seb128, yes that is what I am planning and should be easy enough
<seb128> excellent
<Laney> thanks for working on it
<darkxst> Laney, seb128 np
<darkxst> I'm off on mad mtb adventures tomorrows
<Laney> oh wow, s-c autopkgtests passed
<darkxst> but will sort it sunday sometime
<Laney> pitti: I approve of run-adt-test!
<Laney> I can imagine prepare-testbed doing its thing in /tmp might be annoying if you can't download at speed from cloud-images though :P
<Laney> One feature request is a config file / flag to add custom apt sources (local reprepro archive) - had to hack the script to do that AFAICS
<pitti> Laney: well, you only need to do prepare-testbed every couple of days (when the dist-upgrade time becomes too annoying or -U doesn't cut it any more)
<Laney> pitti: If you reboot it'll be gone though
<pitti> Laney: aah
<pitti> Laney: I set BASEDIR=/home/martin-scratch/images/adt in ~/.adtrc
<pitti> that, and APTPROXY=http://10.0.2.2:3142 (to use apt-cacher-ng)
<Laney> ah
<Laney> well, it's not a problem for me personally because I can pull them at 12MB/s :P
<pitti> so I keep the base VMs around, and just have it put the temporary overlay fs into tmpfs with the -s option
<pitti> Laney: but it still takes a while to generate
<Laney> yeah, couple of minutes
<pitti> Laney: I like the fact that I can get a throwaway saucy VM in seconds with run-adt-test -sSl
<pitti> err, -sUl
<Laney> oh yeah, that is nice
 * Laney needs a bigger SSD
 * darkxst just needs an SSD
<Laney> yes
<Laney> everybody does
<darkxst> yes 20 million source files brings even the best HDD to its knees
<Laney> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5867999/ there's my debian/ changes
<Laney> you'll see the branch I pushed for the upstream ones
<Mirv> sil2100: didrocks: hey, I'm running out of time here.. I haven't yet e-mailed SRU team about the XIM patches, could you do that? I was planning to check where are the raring branches of it, but so far I've only checked precise ones
<Mirv> sil2100: the last item on the spreadsheet
<Mirv> didrocks: I actually don't see anything proposed against the raring branches yet, and I initially only thought about precise (what bschaefer asked for) until you mentioned that SRU Team should be e-mailed about raring upload..
<Mirv> maybe precise is all that is wanted, at least from Brandon's side?
<Mirv> sil2100: but regarding precise, it's the usual drill we're familiar with :)
<sil2100> Mirv: ok ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: I can handle that, Brandon poked me about that yesterday anyway
<sil2100> Mirv: so, since the queue is free, I'll poke the SRU guys about those and such
<sil2100> Mirv: you can assign the task to me
<Mirv> sil2100: <3
<sil2100> ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, just to confirm to you: raring is OK, (libgrip is in UNAPPROVED)
<didrocks> sil2100: we should just email the SRU team as the xim change fore precise is quite intrusive
<desrt> didrocks: i see you went with notre dame over sacré coeur
<sil2100> didrocks: I know, I already e-mailed about that like a month ago, no response - will re-send
<sil2100> I also asked cjwatson but he said he doesn't know much about unity and I should find someone else ;p
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, finally, we thought sacré cœur was overrated :)
<desrt> i disagree, but it's your wedding :)
<desrt> i wish the invite had come sooner.  our trip to france is already booked for this year as of a week ago :/
<didrocks> desrt: ah, so bad :( (but I told you the dates before, isn't it?), so you won't be around?
<desrt> didrocks: we'll see :)
<desrt> but uh... i don't suppose i'll be able to rsvp by 30 june
<didrocks> desrt: tssss :p time to catch you up and get your address, remember? ;)
<didrocks> desrt: TBH, we just need the definitive answer at last a month before
<desrt> that will be easy
<desrt> we'll see how it goes
<didrocks> desrt: keep us posted :)
<desrt> nice card btw.... not as cute as the fingers... but nice :)
<didrocks> desrt: you don't want to know how my parents hate the card :)
<didrocks> desrt: we got compliments only from people within our age!
<didrocks> desrt: I'll transmit to Julie to you liked the card ;)
<didrocks> (and won't tell that you prefered the fingers)
<desrt> she already knows :p
<didrocks> desrt: TBH, I bet it was the case :p
<rsalveti> seb128: I'll check what is happening with ofono when we don't have a sim card
<rsalveti> from a quick look it'd make sense for ofono to export the imei even without sim card
<seb128> rsalveti, hey, feeling better?
<rsalveti> seb128: better than yesterday at least :-)
<rsalveti> but, weekend ahead
<seb128> rsalveti, thanks for checking ofono, at least it's moving in the right direction, with the update we have the imei when there is a sim card ;-)
<rsalveti> great
<seb128> rsalveti, the qtsystems backend basically do org.ofono.Manager.GetModems and then GetProperty Serial on the first modem from that list
<seb128> rsalveti, e.g "dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.ofono / org.ofono.Manager.GetModems"
<rsalveti> right, cool
<seb128> if you want a dump of the infos
<seb128> compare with/without sim maybe
<seb128> mterry, hey, want some easy karma?  https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity-greeter/use-ellipses-char/+merge/173477 ;-)
<mterry> seb128, looking
 * mterry could always use karma
<kenvandine> seb128 is all into bribing with karma these days
<seb128> haha
<kenvandine> i miss the good old days of bribing with beer :)
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, don't worry, there will be plenty of beer for you, next time we have a team sprint ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, Laney: should I renamed Licenses to License as well?
<seb128> kenvandine, Laney: or is it just that software and info don't have plural or something?
<seb128> you get information*s* in France, but I guess that's different in english? what about softwares, you can't have several of those? :-)
<Laney> seb128: apparently they're both uncountable nouns ...
<seb128> software as well?
<Laney> yes
<seb128> ok, learning every day
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<Laney> if Licenses is the component for displaying one package's license info then I'd have that singular too, yeah
<seb128> one package can have several licenses
<seb128> but I'm not picking, just tell me if singular is preferred
<Laney> single sounds better to me
 * Laney stares at gsettings-qt
<Laney> adding a property which is never assigned to breaks it
<Laney> wtf?
<kenvandine> larsu, how does this look for a MM vapi?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5868351/
<Laney> hmm
<tedg> seb128, What happens with gi repository typelib files and multi-arch ?
<tedg> It seems like on my system Hud is the only person doing multi-arch there.
<kenvandine> tedg, iirc they break...
<seb128> tedg, we don't do multiarch for gir
<kenvandine> although i haven't looked lately
<seb128> you should move it back
<tedg> Okay
<kenvandine> larsu, is there any way i can run a locally built indicator-messages/phablet with some indicator loader like thing?  or does it require unity8?
<tedg> kenvandine, You can use indicator loader on an indicator file
<seb128> kenvandine, he called it a day already so you might not get a reply today
<tedg> kenvandine, But I don't htink we have all the widgets in ido
<kenvandine> tedg, will that work for the phablet build?
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> that's what i am trying to debug
<kenvandine> and i can't kill indicator-messages-service on the phone
 * seb128 is away for some exercice, be back in an hour
<tedg> kenvandine, Just a small patch to IDO and it'll all work ;-)
<kenvandine> restarting it for debug output doesn't work :/
<kenvandine> tedg, do tell!
<tedg> kenvandine, Hah, I'm fixing that now, putting an upstart job together.
<kenvandine> i really want to be able to figure out why i never get the callback
<kenvandine> replies to SMS works
<tedg> bustle?
<kenvandine> but my code doesn't
<kenvandine> that's an option... i never think to run bustle over ssh :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Can you look at this?  I ended up doing more packaging than expected in the end: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-messages/upstart-job/+merge/174467
 * kenvandine looks
<kenvandine> tedg, what's the transition like from something dbus activated to upstart?  shouldn't this break the panel or something?
<kenvandine> anything that expected it to be activated with dbus?
<tedg> kenvandine, We're starting it when loading the files, so they'll try, fail, and magically it'll appear.
<kenvandine> so this won't break current unity7?
<tedg> It shouldn't, just tested in a guest session... that one didn't work.  indicator-sound/network do.
<tedg> Not sure why messages is different yet.
<kenvandine> tedg, see my comments in the MP too
<kenvandine> tedg, also remember there is a indicator-messages/phablet branch, which has forked a bit... might be easier to merge this change into both branches now as opposed to expanding the delta
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, I've been turning debug on for now.  If nothing else, it's in it's own file now so it won't get in the way.
<tedg> kenvandine, Sure, guessing this stuff didn't change much.
<kenvandine> yeah, i know larsu plans to merge that soon... i'd hate to make that harder on him :)
<tedg> Hmm, didn't realize this branch was still using a .so
<tedg> Hmm, not even the phablet branch has an indicator file :-/
<tedg> Didn't realize indicator-messages was this far off.
<kenvandine> tedg, yeah, hence my concern about not making the delta bigger
<tedg> kenvandine, It actually merges cleanly, except for the conflicts that already exist between the two.
<kenvandine> tedg, ok... what's the trick to X forwarding?
<kenvandine>  -Y isn't working
<tedg> kenvandine, Did you install xauth ?
<tedg> kenvandine, Also, it might be easier to do the capture on the device, and then just copy the file.
<tedg> YMMV
<kenvandine> oh yeah
<kenvandine> been a while since i've used bustle
<seb128> kenvandine, xorg forwarding is -X not -Y
<ogra_> both are :)
<seb128> oh ok, I always used X
<ogra_> -Y is "trusted" X11 forwarding ...
<ogra_> whatever that means :P
<ogra_> (i think -Y drops some security)
<seb128> jbicha, hey, is libraw 0.15 a stable or unstable serie?
<seb128> jbicha, oh, and please wait that Debian gets some work done on transition before jumping on those, that's creating extra work for no good reason...
<jbicha> seb128: http://release.debian.org/transitions/html/libraw.html
<jbicha> http://www.libraw.org/ claims that 0.15 is stable
<kenvandine> larsu, the vapi i generated worked... i now have an equally buggy vala example using lp:indicator-messages/phablet :-D
<robru> qengho, ping? I'm trying to find out when chromium >25 first landed in saucy.
<robru> qengho, nm, just found it's debian/changelog
<kenvandine> interesting
<kenvandine> it looks like it was actually just published today
<kenvandine> 28 that is
<kenvandine> robru, maybe it's been stuck in -proposed?
<robru> odd
<Laney> it has
<Laney> it failed to build on armhf lots
<robru> that explains v28, but was v26 also stuck in -proposed for it's entire life? I'm only just now upgrading from v25 to v28
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+publishinghistory
<robru> well I'll be damned
<robru> I vote that we delete ALL debian/changelog files and just replace them with links to that URL.
<seb128> jbicha, where do you see on http://www.libraw.org/ that 0.15 is considered stable?
<seb128> jbicha, oh; on the side, I see
<seb128> would be nice if they would put those infos in the release notes
<seb128> jbicha, not sure what's going on with that tracker package, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt lists 45 items for that transition
<seb128> though those are binary packages, but that's at least 15 sources
<Laney> it's probably transitive rdepends
<seb128> Laney, stop being on IRC a friday at 8:25pm ;-)
<Laney> +1h to you :P
<Laney> I'm playing games on my desktop though ;-)
<seb128> damn, I don't even have that excuse :p
<jbicha> seb128: the libraw transition is done now
<seb128> jbicha, yeah, saw that, I would still appreciate if you were asking around before starting transition/moving to new series
<seb128> we got bitten a few times now by that
<jbicha> it seemed harmless as there were only 4 rdepends and Debian had already done all the work
<seb128> there is no reason to always jump on the newest series when the update doesn't bring anything but is likely to create bugs
<seb128> well, for what we know there might be new bugs
<seb128> jbicha, thanks for all the work you are doing, sorry if I sound grumpy sometime, it's not always easy to find a balance between doing update and aiming at stability
<seb128> we had a fun updates this cycle that did cost us quite some bugs/debugging time (including the new gtk)
<jbicha> yes, the balance is tricky
<seb128> we also had a fun people starting transition and letting stuff in proposed for others to finish
<jbicha> I do appreciate the extra stability that we've had for raring and saucy even though the delay gets annoying some times too
<seb128> (not always on purpose, sometimes it's soname changes overlooked when syncing with debian or updating)
<seb128> oh, on the gtk note, don't count on gtk 3.10 any time soon...
<seb128> seems like mccann decided to pick gtk as his next project to go against and break/drop half the feature before moving away to the next one :/
<jbicha> lol
<jbicha> it seems that gtk3 has always been disruptive
<seb128> looking to https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/log/?qt=committer&q=mccann give an idea of what he's doing
<seb128> Deprecate and hardcode default toolbar style setting
<seb128> Deprecate and hardcode values for gtk-tooltip* timeouts
<seb128> Deprecate and hardcode the value of visible-focus setting
<seb128> Deprecate and ignore gtk-enable-tooltips setting
<seb128> ...
<seb128> going on a page
<seb128> yeah, they used to deprecate saying that those would be dropped in gtk4
<seb128> he went for "let's ignore the config in 3.10"
<seb128> "Deprecate and ignore gtk-can-change-accels"
<seb128> that's going to be popular :p
<jbicha> well it's like for the 3.8 cycle, deprecate fallback == remove everything that fallback uses but gnome-shell doesn't need with no deprecation cycle in between
<seb128> right :/
<seb128> well, let's say I'm glad we decided to stay one cycle behind
<seb128> ok, on that note, enough work for this week
<seb128> have a nice weekend everyone, see you next week
<qengho> robru: Got it?
<qengho> robru: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/chromium-browser/+builds
<qengho> robru: inherited v25 from raring on first day.
<chrisccoulson> qengho, were you planning to prepare the latest chromium stable?
<chrisccoulson> (and hi, btw)
<qengho> chrisccoulson: yes. Upstream isn't making release tarballs right now, so I'm having to check it out from their wonky source control system.
<chrisccoulson> qengho, awesome, thanks
<robru> qengho, yeah, no worries. I was just really surprised to discover that I was running v25 when other people were reporting webapps bugs against chromium 27 and 28.
<qengho> robru: one architecture keeps failing to build for S.
<robru> qengho, congrats on getting v28 out ;-)
<asac> anyone strong from MIR team around?
<asac> anyone konws who is strong? :)
<asac> and also knows a bit about distro/packaging?
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-07-13
<Laney> OMAP4!
<Laney> WHY!
<ogra_> Laney, missing dep on -core
<ogra_> well ... -core-revert actually
<Laney> it does have that
<Laney> the log shows it trying to install that but it's not installable
<ogra_> ah, stuck in NEW or something like that ?
<Laney> no
<ogra_> weird
<Laney> somehow the normal stack is being pulled in
<ogra_> well, ubuntu-desktop installs xorg
<ogra_> which indeed pulls in all its deps
<Laney> ho hum
<Laney> a monday task..
<ogra_> ++
<larsu> Laney: now we have two sets of tests for the onchanged thing :)
<larsu> I wrote some yesterday on the train, but didn't have internet
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-07-14
<darkxst> pitti, lid switch inhibitor doesnt seem to be working, on my laptop atleast
<Laney> larsu: :-)
<jbicha> robert_ancell: installing realmd gives an additional enterprise login option in System Settings>User Accounts>+
<jbicha> does lightdm support that?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I don't know if Ubuntu sets up PAM to use realmd. But yes, afaik in theory it should work (though never tested)
<jbicha> yeah I don't have a domain server thing set up here either, I was asking because of bug 1176841
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1176841 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Gnome 13.04 doesn't install the realmd package" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1176841
<jbicha> we could have gnome-control-center recommend it, but there's not much point to having new shiny buttons if we don't know whether they'll work
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-07-07
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: There is a lot to consider when updating pulse. We have custom phone code that would need testing, and there is also the bluez 4 vs bluez 5 issue, and the GNOME we are using not working with bluez 5, and pulse itself not really working as well with bluez 5. At least thats what I understand of it.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, that's the point of the bug report - so we can collect that information
<TheMuso> Fair enough. Wil document there.
<robert_ancell> Thanks
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<mvo> hey seb128, still in lyon TZ ;) ?
<mvo> and goooood monring
 * mvo just had a nice cup of tea and is full of energy
<seb128> hey mvo, not quite, but I decided that I could keep going with the starting the days a bit earlier ;-)
<seb128> mvo, nice ;-)
<mvo> seb128: what a strange idea :P if I didn't had to get up early I certainly wouldn't :)
<seb128> lol
 * mvo hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs mvo back
<seb128> mvo, pitti: congrats on the football game btw ;-)
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ça va ?
<pitti> mvo: guten Morgen
<mvo> seb128: who played?
<pitti> seb128: thanks :) we just cheered, not my personal doing
<mvo> pitti: hey, guten morgen!
<seb128> pitti, salut, oui et toi ?
<pitti> seb128: but I found they were fairly equal, a matter of luck mostly
<seb128> mvo, you really don't watch football? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: ça va bien, nous avons eu un bon w.e.
 * pitti throws a Schlandschal to mvo
<seb128> pitti, I found that game mostly boring, not a lot of actions or shoots
<mvo> seb128: I haven't seen the game :) I was helping a friend preparing his weeding, but I read about it, seemed to be very even from what I read, very close either way
<mvo> pitti: haha
<seb128> pitti, j'ai passé un bon w.e aussi ici ;-)
<pitti> seb128: yeah; although better that than the close combat of BRA:COL ..
<seb128> right
<mvo> pitti: did you watch it in a public area (fanmeile :) ?
<seb128> pitti, COL helped you by injurying Brazil players though...
<didrocks> hey seb128! wasn't expecting you waking up now :)
<pitti> mvo: together with some neighbors outside
<didrocks> (reading backlog)
<didrocks> good morning mvo, pitti
<seb128> didrocks, salut, ça va bien ?
<pitti> seb128: yeah, although I suppose/hope the others will be even more motivated now
<seb128> didrocks, I blame you for giving me the habits! ;-)
<didrocks> héhé ;)
<didrocks> seb128: ça va bien, en plus la pluie a bien refroidi l'atmosphère !
<didrocks> seb128: and you, tennis this wek-end?
<pitti> seb128: but that referee of BRA/COL should have been lynch^I mean, disqualified
<seb128> didrocks, ici pareil, trop chaud hier après-midi (31°C) mais on a eu des oranges hier soir
<seb128> pitti, yeah...
<pitti> seb128: I watched the NED:CRC game, that was quite interesting
<pitti> I feel a bit sad for CRC
<didrocks> ouai, 30 yesterday, 20 aujourd'hui
<seb128> didrocks, I played amical games on saturday and sunday, the team event didn't happen (I guess they didn't have enough available player to make it happen this w.e)
<didrocks> ah, ok
<mvo> hey didrocks
<mvo> pitti: nice
<seb128> pitti, oh, come on, if NED didn't win with all those opportunities it would have been stealing
<pitti> didrocks: ici aussi - hier je suis monté mon velo, c'était très bien
<didrocks> pitti: waow, even with 30°C?
<pitti> didrocks: yes, nice summer day
<didrocks> seems a little bit hot for serious cycling :)
<pitti> seb128: yeah, I just really don't like penalty shooting
<seb128> yeah, me neither, Netherland should have scored before that
<mvo> seb128: what is "amical games"?
<seb128> mvo, non official competition, just going to play for fun with somebody
<mvo> seb128: aha, tennis I assume?
<seb128> mvo, yes ;-)
<mvo> :)
<mvo> did you win?!?
<seb128> not this time
<seb128> but I had fun, which is what matters ;-)
<mvo> seb128: :) very true!
<seb128> and came back quite exhausted, which is good as well
<Sweetshark> me is here -> .  (... vacation inbetween ...) inbox zero is waaaay oooover theeeere -----...-----> .
<Sweetshark> oh, and /me is Sweetshark again, not Sweetshark1 or Sweetshark_gc as my pandaboard was revitalised.
<seb128> Sweetshark, welcome back!
<Sweetshark> seb128: good to be back ;) -- will try to fix the quite embarassing b0rkage in libreoffice-prereleases this week.
<seb128> Sweetshark, did you have good holidays?
<Laney> hey hey
<seb128> Laney, good morning! how are you? had a good w.e?
<larsu> hi Laney!
<Laney> hey seb128 & larsu!
<Laney> very good thank you, got to meet my nephew for the first time ;-)
<seb128> didn't you take an afternoon to do that some days ago?
<seb128> sorry for the stupid question, I don't have a good memory for those things, I think to remember you wanted to go visit your sister some afternoon, I'm probably wrong
<Laney> was going to but then didn't
<Laney> so went up at the weekend instead
<seb128> k
<Laney> scary ;-)
<seb128> Laney, scared of babies? ;-)
<Laney> very much so!
<Laney> all tiny and fragile
<Laney> but he was quite good actually
<Laney> at least with me :P
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> how was your weekend?
<seb128> quite good, I did catchup on sleep a bit after getting back from Lyon and I played some tennis
<seb128> watched Germany beat France in between
<seb128> that's about it mostly
<Laney> sounds relaxing
<Laney> I watched the Netherlands win in penalties
<didrocks> morning Laney :)
<seb128> I missed that one because it was on a paid channel in France
<seb128> reading the summary they deserved to win before the penalties, they dominated the game and had quite some opportunities to score
<Laney> I guess they did, but Costa Rica had a quite good defence
<Laney> especially their keeper made some great saves
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> how goes?
<didrocks> I'm great thanks! Relaxing week-end, not too much done due to the warm temperature
<didrocks> today is 10°C less than yesterday
<didrocks> grey sky makes me wonder if I'll be able to run :)
<Sweetshark> seb128: holidays were decent: stayed at home, but really nice weather. couldnt avoid to take part in 2 or 3 conference calls at TDF though :/
<Laney> go now before it rains ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, forecast doesn't look good for Lyon this week
<didrocks> Laney: it's already too late :)
<didrocks> seb128: right, was wise for you to come last week!
<seb128> didrocks, "De11h00 à 11h35 : Précipitations modérées"
<didrocks> still précipitations :p
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, I picked the right time, was a great week (and not only weather wise -;)
<didrocks> or the "you will get moderately wet, but wet"
<didrocks> \o/
 * didrocks hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs didrocks back
<Sweetshark> seb128: I gave my DSLR to a cousin so couldnt do any newfangled photothings but, I went totally oldschool and dusted of my old analog SLR (manual focus, manual shutters) and did some black-and-white photography. They will be developed in two weeks, exciting -- like in the old days ;)
<seb128> Sweetshark, let's see if you managed to take good ones ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: that question boils down to if I am spoiled by the autostabilization in the digital ones ;) -- apart from that I did not try anything too "fool, that works with a DSLR a bazillion times better!" (like low-light pictures etc.)
<Sweetshark> (still curious about granularity etc.)
<seb128> fginther, hey, do you know why jenkins/CI doesn't run on https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/1297418-apply-new-designs-to-background-panel/+merge/223571 ?
<didrocks> seb128: I would say jonas-drange isn't in the whitelist?
<seb128> didrocks, how do we get him added to the list would be my next question then ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: that one is for sure for fginther, but try maybe cihelp? that kind of knowledge is probably shared inside the CI Team
<xnox> i hate new Devhelp, yet i'll probably upload it.
<Laney> what
<seb128> xnox, why would you? it uses gtkheaderbar so that doesn't work under unity right?
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw
<xnox> Laney: seb128: it's not using toolbar, nor Headerbar, instead it shoved everything into a "gear" on the right, like e.g. Google Chrome "the menu button" (used to be gear/cog?!)
<xnox> Laney: seb128: oh, yeah, and it's totally broken in non-fullscreen mode. E.g. no window decorators.
<seb128> xnox, are you sure it's not using headerbar? when I looked to git the new version was
<seb128> right
<seb128> it's using headerbar ;-)
<xnox> seb128: awesome </not>
<seb128> indeed not
<seb128> why did you want to upload?
<xnox> seb128: i'll commit ubuntu delta to debian, and leave it at that I guess.
<seb128> k
<xnox> seb128: is there a Gtk -> Qt5 porting guide? At least Qt is using Gtk2 to theme everything ;-)))))
<seb128> xnox, http://qt-project.org/wiki/Porting_from_GTK ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128, anyone: Anyone having a quick link how conference travel auth works with the newfanged thing? Please send me a private link if such a thing exists. ;)
<seb128> Sweetshark, no idea, maybe check on #hr if you have questions?
<Sweetshark> seb128: hmm, found a need help button in the system which seems to be  autocreating a ticket from there. Lets see what it will result in ....
<darkxst> Hey Laney, so I am guessing activation of display config is coming to late? maybe the upstart jobs need to be adjusted?
<Laney> darkxst: Too early it seems
<Laney> can't get it right in unity-greeter though
<Laney> might have to give up
<darkxst> Laney, how could it be too early?
<Laney> dunno, requires some kind of initialisation to happen first
<Laney> under shell it comes from mutter which is quite late
<darkxst> unless u-s-d is launching before X? but I doubt that
<Laney> activated from within usd> broken
<Laney> activated by upstart> works
<Laney> *after* usd
<darkxst> yes odd, there is nothing in there that would depend on usd
<darkxst> if it is failing then X(randr) is just not ready
<didrocks> mvo: hey, do you have any idea of what I eventually miss when I'm doing something like that in my tests: subprocess.call([self.dpkg, "--add-architecture", "armhf"]), and then I force reload the cache: apt.Cache()
<didrocks> mvo: I have an :armhf package in Packages.gz, but iterating over the cache doesn't show it
<mvo> didrocks: that should work, maybe apt is calling the wrong dpkg (i.e. not the one from your chroot where you run the tests)? could you run strace -e trace=execve -f -s1024 to see what dpkg is called and what it outputs?
<mvo> didrocks: it should run "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures" to gather what is available
<didrocks> mvo: let me try
<didrocks> I have some system ones call, unsure it's that one though, let me add more debugs
<didrocks> mvo: it seems to be calling the right one: [pid  9554] execve("/tmp/tmppk7ogef6", ["/tmp/tmppk7ogef6", "--print-foreign-architectures"], [/* 94 vars */]) = 0
<didrocks> which then calls:
<didrocks> [pid  9555] execve("/usr/bin/fakeroot", ["fakeroot", "dpkg", "--root=/tmp/tmp161qink0", "--force-not-root", "--force-bad-path", "--log=/tmp/tmp161qink0/var/log/dpkg.log", "--print-foreign-architectures"], [/* 94 vars */]) = 0
<didrocks> let me see what that one returns
<didrocks> mvo: it returns: foo
<didrocks> armhf
<didrocks> which are the 2 archs I added
<didrocks> (I tried foo, and when I saw it fails, I wonders if you had another filter, so tried armhf as well)
<didrocks> and this is the Packages.gz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7760263/
<mvo> didrocks: does apt.apt_pkg.get_architectures() return armhf?
<didrocks> let me try
<mvo> didrocks: aha, no multiarch field? could you please add that?
<didrocks> ah, in the package itself…
<didrocks> yeah, I could be that idiot :p
<didrocks> apt.apt_pkg.get_architectures() returns what I expect it to return btw
<didrocks> so should be as simple as the multiarch field…
<mvo> didrocks: don't be harsh to yourself (you are no idiot). python-apt should really make this sort of testing (much) easier by helping setup test chroots etc etc
<didrocks> mvo: Multi-arch: foreign should have been enough, right?
<didrocks> like that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7760290/
<didrocks> (the cache doesn't contains them, even after that regeneration)
<mvo> didrocks: hm, could you please push your branch somewhere so that I can have a look?
<didrocks> mvo: sure, one sec
<didrocks> mvo: so, git clone git@github.com:didrocks/ubuntu-developer-tools-center.git && git checkout in-progress-first-android-studio-version
<didrocks> mvo: the test is at tests/small/test_requirements_handler, in test_install_with_foreign_foreign_arch_added()
<didrocks> mvo: I'm loading/testing udtc/network/requirements_handler.py (line 96)
<mvo> didrocks: python3 -m unittest tests.small.test_requirements says:     from udtc import settings
<mvo> ImportError: cannot import name 'settings' - anything I need to setup or run?
<didrocks> mvo: do you have all requirements installed? this is from Readme.MD: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7760388/
<didrocks> mvo: then, you can run the interesting test with: ./runtests tests/small/test_requirements_handler.py:TestRequirementsHandler.test_install_with_foreign_foreign_arch_added
<didrocks> this will turn on verbose logging and so on
<mvo> didrocks: small typo I think, it first need the activate, then the pip install, no?
<mvo> didrocks: its running now, thanks a bunch
<didrocks> mvo: you don't really need the activate if you use the real binary path from env/
<didrocks> (when you pip install)
<didrocks> mvo: excellent that it's running :)
<mvo> didrocks: oh, odd, it was complaining for me for some reason but maybe that was something lese
<didrocks> mvo: weird, I've been doing that for some time, I'll have a lot on a fresh system
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, welcome back!
<kenvandine> hey seb128!
<seb128> kenvandine, how were your holidays?
<mvo> didrocks: probably something on my side
<kenvandine> awesome!
<kenvandine> :-D
<didrocks> mvo: as you probably can see in tearDown(), I commented the shutil.rmtree()
<didrocks> mvo: so you have the /tmp/tmp<something> which contains the chroot
<seb128> kenvandine, great ;-)
<kenvandine> i drove through a redwood tree :-p
<seb128> kenvandine, sorry I didn't pick up your u-s-s libqofono work, sil2100 only got that uploaded a few days ago and I was busy on other things on thursday/friday
<seb128> kenvandine, "through"? urg, nobody injured? what happened?
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> it was intentional
<kenvandine> there is a giant redwood tree that has a hole big enough to drive through
<kenvandine> it was hilarious :)
<chrisccoulson> qengho, are the builds in  https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/stage/+packages ok? We're quite far behind with chromium atm
<seb128> lol
<kenvandine> i was driving a huge pickup truck, and there was 1cm on each side when i passed through
<seb128> crazyness ;-)
<kenvandine> one big ass tree!
<seb128> nice to see use centimetres though ;-)
<kenvandine> the redwoods are pretty amazing
<seb128> +you
<seb128> hehe
<sil2100> kenvandine: hey! Yeah, so I libqofono went to the NEW queue and I forgot about it there basically, I just remembered Laney saying he'll look at it and then I didn't poke at it for some days, so things got delayed
<sil2100> kenvandine: so sorry about that...
<sil2100> kenvandine: so when it actually moved out of the queue to the archive it was already latish
<Laney> me?
<kenvandine> sil2100, it's there now :)
 * kenvandine is happy
<seb128> sil2100, it didn't sit in the NEW queue afaik
<kenvandine> i just refreshed my settings branch from trunk
<seb128> sil2100, you were on vac when pat pinged to get status update
<sil2100> kenvandine: yeah, I know, but it would be in faster if I didn't forget about it
<seb128> we waited for you to be back
<seb128> it went through just fine once you uploaded
<sil2100> seb128: yes, but when I got back I uploaded it the next day, then I uploaded it and I remember it being in the new queue for some days
<sil2100> Let me check the timestamps
<didrocks> mvo: the test is failing for you too, right?
<seb128> sil2100, ok, no big deal anyway
<seb128> it's in
<seb128> kenvandine, do you still need help driving the u-s-s branch? or can you test on current trunk and submit it?
<mvo> didrocks: yes, I'm currently finding my way i nthe code to analyize this
<kenvandine> i updated my branch and to test again
<didrocks> mvo: do not hesitate if everything is obscure :)
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<didrocks> anything*
<didrocks> (well, everything is… ok :p)
<seb128> kenvandine, btw, do you know if content-hub is supposed to work on desktop-unity8-mir?
<kenvandine> but i could use help landing it, it's hard to come back from a real vacation :)
<kenvandine> seb128, i would say it should... but i really don't know for sure
<sil2100> Yeah, so the upload happened on the 26th of June but it moved out of the queue on the  2nd of July
<kenvandine> basically it works on the desktop already, with the exception of proper focus changes
<kenvandine> without MIR
<sil2100> So I could have acted more
<kenvandine> so i'd expect the focus should work properly in desktop-unity8-mir
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, I'm trying the background panel changes, but nothing happens when I click on the button to add images
<kenvandine> oh...
<kenvandine> is gallery installed as a click?
<kenvandine> it won't work with gallery from a deb
<kenvandine> so how is that going to work with desktop-unity8-mir?
<kenvandine> can you install clicks from the store?
<seb128> kenvandine, yes, you can, the store doesn't have amd64 binaries though, so gallery is not listed
 * didrocks replaces all self.cache = Cache() to refresh the apt cache with self.cache.open(), didn't notice that one
<qengho> chrisccoulson: I need to check with #webapps first. Also note Precise is still broken, but I guess you can update piecemeal.
<kenvandine> seb128, ok, as a work around you could change the default source for pictures in gsettings
<kenvandine> from com.ubuntu.gallery to gallery-app
<seb128> kenvandine, let me try that
<kenvandine> change iut from ["com.ubuntu.gallery", "gallery", "current-user-version"]
<kenvandine> s/iut/it/
<kenvandine> to
<kenvandine> ["gallery-app", "", ""]
<didrocks> mvo: I have a simpler test case if you are interested (through available_bucket)
<mvo> didrocks: certainly, sorry, was distracted by something
<didrocks> mvo: you should try test_is_bucket_available_foreign_archs
<didrocks> mvo: so, just run it with ./runtests tests/small/test_requirements_handler.py:TestRequirementsHandler.test_is_bucket_available_foreign_archs
<didrocks> this code doesn't handle with threading and so on
<mvo> this one does not fail for me
<didrocks> oh? it does for me, but I changed quite a little the code (fixed other things)
<didrocks> let me push maybe then
<didrocks> one sec
<didrocks> oh I know why
<didrocks> mvo: change the second line with self.handler.cache = {"testpackagefoo:foo": "", 'testpackage1': ""
<didrocks> instead of testpackage:foo
<didrocks> (as this is the real "foo" on the foo arch package)
<didrocks> FYI, just before, I tried to use:
<didrocks>         self.handler.cache.update()
<didrocks>         self.handler.cache.open()
<didrocks> but that didn't change (to ensure the multi-arch was taken into account by the cache)
<seb128> kenvandine, that worked, thanks ;-)
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> seb128, so it changed focus properly?
<kenvandine> and did it close gallery when it finished?
 * kenvandine needs to experiment with desktop-unity8-mir :)
<seb128> kenvandine, well, "changed focus", it opened the gallery in the main view, settings being a phone app they open on the side space
<seb128> so the app handling is a bit different
<mvo> didrocks: thanks, that is helping, i.e. its failing now
<didrocks> mvo: yeah, that's the real package name :), so even with the force update and reopen of the cache after the ---add-architecture, no luck
<kenvandine> seb128, nice!
<kenvandine> seb128, did gallery close after you changed the background?
<mvo> didrocks: I gtg in a bit but I can give it my full attention tomorrow morning if thats ok with you
<didrocks> mvo: that would be awesome! I'm finishing up some other tests right now and that would be my only blocker test-wise for that part then :)
<mvo> didrocks: keep poking :P
<didrocks> mvo: will do for sure! :)
<mhr3> larsu, is this something for you perhaps? https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/ubuntu-themes/fix-suru-inheritance/+merge/225854
<larsu> am I the theme guy now? :'(
<larsu> mhr3: ah, makes sense. Approving
<larsu> seb128: can you top approve ubuntu-themes?
 * larsu guesses seb128 can top approve everything
<seb128> done
<seb128> larsu, mhr3: ^
<larsu> merci
<mhr3> thx guys
<seb128> mhr3, do you organize a landing?
<larsu> I have some more theme stuff in the pipeline
<larsu> unless this is urgent, of course
<seb128> not urgent
<seb128> but landings are cheap, we do one and another one in a week
<mhr3> seb128, no need, not super urgent
<mhr3> seb128, can wait a bit
<larsu> I have the theme fixes for gtk 3.12 in a branch, but got distracted by o-s messing up backgrounds again :(
<seb128> larsu, ok, no worry, I'm going to do a landing later in the week when you stuff are ready for that
<seb128> but meanwhile time for some exercice
<larsu> seb128: thanks. Enjoy!
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<didrocks> mvo: please, when you will see that tomorrow: git pull to ensure we are on the same code base :)
<didrocks> ok, enough testing for today, more tomorrow :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-07-08
<Noskcaj> robert_ancell, Thanks for the reviews
<robert_ancell> Noskcaj, np
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Thanks, got sidetracked.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, I know the feeling :)
<karlgrz> having a weird problem with microsoft lifecam cinema hd, ubuntu 14.04, and capturing audio and video simultaneously, specifically using guvcview. Cursory web search has yielded nothing helpful. Now I am digging into IRC channels.
<karlgrz> Anyone point me in the right direction I would greatly appreciate it.
<Noskcaj> karlgrz, #ubuntu is a better place
<Noskcaj> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<karlgrz> cool, thanks I'll check there
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> didrocks, lut ;-)
<mvo_> didrocks: hi, sorry that it took so long: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7764061/
<didrocks> mvo_: thanks! let me have a look how wrong I was ;) (and thanks for looking without me reminding you ;))
<seb128> good morning mvo_ ;-)
<didrocks> mvo_: oh, something is calling dpkg from the chroot?
<didrocks> apt.apt_pkg.config.set("Dir::Bin::dpkg", self.dpkg) isn't enough?
<didrocks> (which was set to the dpkg wrapper with the custom name)
<mvo_> didrocks: yeah, python-apt assumes that if you setup a alternative rootdir use want to use the dpkg from there. which is a bug, because it should keep dir::bin::dpkg if the user already has customized it
<mvo_> didrocks: you did nothing wrong, the library tried to be too clever
<didrocks> ah, so there are some calls missing using the dir::bin:dpkg dir
<didrocks> mvo_: thanks! let me have a try :)
<didrocks> mvo_: you tried on test_is_bucket_available_foreign_archs(), right? (it stills fails for me)
<mvo_> ./runtests tests/small/test_requirements_handler.py:TestRequirementsHandler.test_install_with_foreign_foreign_arch_added
<mvo_> 2014-07-08 09:05:07,635 [udtc.network.requirements_handler] INFO: Create a new apt cache
<mvo_> Install packages with a foreign arch added ... ok
<mvo_> didrocks: let me test the other one
<didrocks> ah, the instlal
<didrocks> mvo_: if you pull from latest, I added a return on the others
<didrocks> mvo_: I wanted to look at the failing-non-foreign related ones
<mvo_> didrocks: ok, I'm on it, the other one is failng too
<didrocks> mvo_: ah, that makes more sense. Really only look at the available* one, it's way simpler
<didrocks> now that dpkg and the name "dpkg", I will avoid mocking get_foreign_archs
<didrocks> mvo_: I found it :)
<mvo_> oh?
<didrocks> mvo_: so, your fix really fixed it
<didrocks> but in the refactoring I introduced meanwhile broke the cache refresh (I wasn't reassign the cache with .open())
<didrocks> so while you fix it, I break it! :)
<mvo_> ok
<mvo_> good that its found now
<didrocks> mvo_: yeah! thanks a lot for the dpkg thing in dir, I wouldn't have found it :)
<mvo_> didrocks: I fixed it upstream so in the future it should honor custom settings better
<didrocks> mvo_: excellent! thanks again ;)
<didrocks> mvo_: I don't really need to cache.update() after I add the new architecture it seems
<didrocks> mvo_: this is expected?
<didrocks> (I just need to reopen the cache)
<didrocks> I guess the metadata are always fetched, just filtered
<mvo_> didrocks: yeah, the file is already in your cache dir
<mvo_> didrocks: exactly, its just filtered
<didrocks> ok, all makes sense
 * didrocks now goes back to put requirementshandler back to 100% of coverage
<seb128> k, I'm out for some sport, back around 12 I think
<Laney> hey ho
<didrocks> morning Laney!
<GunnarHj> Hi Laney
<Laney> hey GunnarHj
<Laney> how's it going?
<GunnarHj> Laney: It's fine here, thanks. You you are as well.
<GunnarHj> hope
<GunnarHj> Laney: I had the impression that you were about to upload skype-translation the other day. Anything else that remains to sort out?
<Laney> doin' good
<Laney> GunnarHj: I asked for some clarification on the license question
<Laney> But... nobody replied
<GunnarHj> Laney: I did, didn't I?
<Laney> this was in #ubuntu-release
<Laney> sec, lemme find the log
<GunnarHj> Laney: Aha..
<Laney> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/30/%23ubuntu-release.html#t14:24
<Laney> I think it's a question of the translations that were contributed before this statement was added
<Laney> I could upload and let someone review in the queue...
<GunnarHj> Laney: I see. Yeah, uploading would be some kind of progress, at least...
<Laney> let me finish what I'm doing and look at it next
<GunnarHj> Laney: Thanks.
<GunnarHj> Laney: Just added another clarification to the bug report, that might be relevant.
<Laney> GunnarHj: Cheers, that'll be helpful for the archive admin
<seb128> back
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> hello seb128
<Laney> good sport? ;-)
<seb128> yes!
<seb128> I won that game (after loosing twice to the same guy this w.e)
<Laney> oh nice
<Laney> seems like you are quite even in skill
<seb128> yes, that's nice to play like that
<Laney> yep
 * didrocks welcomes back sun :)
<seb128> didrocks, did you manage to go for exercice?
<seb128> it keeps raining here
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, done! it was just cloudy this morning and now, blue sky
 * seb128 gives the look to Laney, what did you send to us?
<Laney> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2641170
<Laney> me too man
<didrocks> you don't know what's good for you :)
 * didrocks is enjoying the balconey, again :)
<seb128> didrocks, stop it, I start being jaleous!
<didrocks> ahah
 * didrocks wonders though why coverage mislead itself with an exception…
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Hey, did you get anywhere on getting that Trusty Compiz SRU promoted?
<seb128> Laney, did you say you would upload -online-accounts?
<Laney> yep
<seb128> cool
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> kenvandine, you added the phone number in the "about" panel in your libqofono work, but that's not in the design (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AboutThisDevice#Phone)
<kenvandine> oh... that was a patch from pmcgowan
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ^^
<pmcgowan> the bug says put it somewhere that makes sense, mpt never added to a design
<pmcgowan> at least that I am aware of
<pmcgowan> seb128, kenvandine ^^
<seb128> what bug?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, bug #?
<kenvandine> i think it makes sense in the about panel
<seb128> k, found it
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1221908
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1221908 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Display device phone number in About panel" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> mpt commented on there
<seb128> he suggested that it might be better in the phone panel
<pmcgowan> yeah but inconclusive
<seb128> but that he's fine with having in any of those panels until they do user research
<pmcgowan> yep, I figured folks will find it in about, we'll see
<seb128> right
<seb128> I've linked the code and bug
<seb128> kenvandine, pmcgowan: thanks
<pmcgowan> vg
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, that will need to be changed a bit for dual SIM
<pmcgowan> yep
<seb128> kenvandine, can you "Phone Number" -> "Phone number", we use sentence casing
<kenvandine> seb128, sure
<Laney> kenvandine: speaking of libqofono, I hassled sil2100 to forward the patches but he said that one of them was yours
<Laney> reckon you could do that or give him the info to do it? ;-)
<sil2100> I got mine accepted upstream :D
<kenvandine> yes, it's on my TODO list :)
<sil2100> Just didn't know what kenvandine's was about
<kenvandine> sil2100, rock on!
<Laney> sil2100: I saw, good work
<kenvandine> i don't recall what mine was, most of my patch got fixed upstream as well
<kenvandine> which reduced my patch
<Laney> adding a service numbers property
<kenvandine> ah... exposing it
<kenvandine> yeah, they left it out as a property
<kenvandine> now i remember
<seb128> kenvandine, commented on the mp, some things to fix, one being the autopilot tests that fail in jenkins
<kenvandine> seb128, i'm trying to refresh the pot file
<kenvandine> seb128, how do i do that without getting my full build path in the .pot?
<seb128> kenvandine, you get it and you sed :p
<seb128> (yes it sucks)
<kenvandine> damn!
<kenvandine> seb128, that is pure evil!
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> kenvandine, btw usually we don't bother refreshing the pot in mps
<seb128> that leads to conflict
<seb128> I just commit a pot update directly to trunk when needed
<kenvandine> seb128, oh... rock on!
<kenvandine> :-D
<davmor2> kenvandine: advertising on irc that you deal with pot all day is not wise ;)
<kenvandine> davmor2, haha
<seb128> Laney, the settings' hotspot work is ready to land right?
<Laney> seb128: yeah, hidden by default so I'm not bothered really
<seb128> k
<Laney> apart from wasting translations since the UI isn't final
<seb128> Laney, did you want to block your activation fixes on tests btw?
<seb128> or should I list that in?
<Laney> that's up to you
<Laney> I was going to do them soon but got distracted with some travel arrangemenrts
<seb128> k, no hurry, let's see if you get that by tomorrow
<Laney> should be able to start today still
<seb128> the fixes are not that important
<seb128> so they can wait the next landing
<Laney> it's like "leave u-s-s open, come back to it some time later, stuff is weirdly broken"
<seb128> does that lead to 100% cpu usage by side effect?
<seb128> because popey opened a bug about that
<Laney> not that I noticed...
<seb128> hey, it's meeting time!
<desrt> hello!
<seb128> qengho2, Sweetshark, Laney, desrt, attente, larsu, didrocks, hey, it's meeting time ;-)
<didrocks> hey! longer list today :)
<desrt> no canada day
<seb128> yeah
<qengho2> hey hey
<seb128> ok, let's get started
<seb128> qengho2, hey
<qengho2> - releasing Cr update after #webapps approves.
<qengho2> - hack on mir for chromium.
<qengho2> - flash packaging in gaps.
<qengho2> - (wonky network. go to fix that.)
<qengho2> EOF
<qengho2> got to
<seb128> qengho2, what's the status of the chromium updates?
<seb128> we are still on 34
<qengho2> I'm happy with it. I asked #webapps to verify they're happy with it. a-a said he'd have an answer about now.
<seb128> k, great
<seb128> qengho2, thanks
<seb128> Sweetshark, welcome back! had good holidays?
<qengho2> There was a FTBFS, but I got security to backport a new buid-dep.
<Sweetshark> seb128: jup
<Sweetshark> 4.2.4 sec update and foo (before my vacation), some emergency board work (during my vacation), inbox grinding (after my vacation). prolly more I forgot before the vacation. EOF
<seb128> k
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> yo
<Laney> • Mainly poking at displayconfig / gnome-desktop 3.12. I found and fixed a few bugs but there is a race in activation that I haven't solved yet. Kind of given up after spending a fair amount of time on it. I sent a status email outlining my findings but it might be best to fall back to the initial approach.
<Laney> • Report an apt bug to mvo and upload the fix (thanks!)
<Laney> • Merge zeitgeist
<Laney> • Quite a lot of u-s-s reviews and feedback
<Laney> • Find/fix some u-s-s bugs relating to D-Bus activation and service timeouts
<Laney> • Help firefight broken uss-oa autopkgtests, think they're passing now
<Laney> • Help some PES guys with url-dispatcher launching of u-s-s
<Laney> FIN
<seb128> Laney, did you hear back from robert_ancell about gnome-desktop?
<seb128> that transition is annoying
<seb128> I'm going to try to ping him, not sure how much work was left on the fallback option he started
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> hi
<Laney> seb128: sorry
<desrt>  ۞  dconf: fixed an issue where daemons (with no XDG_RUNTIME_DIR and ~ of /nonexistent or similar) would try to create dconf databases and fail: introduced a new 'daemon' profile that doesn't do that and use that if we find that we have a non-writable homedir and no runtime dir
<Laney> seb128: didn't, no, all you saw was in the thread
<desrt>  ۞  gobject: made property deprecations more noisy -- expect to see some of this showing up.  may change warnings to messages...
<desrt>  ۞  gapplication: add idea of 'resource base path' for loading various application resources.  will be used for menus, actions, commandline argument schemas, icons, and probably other things
<desrt>  ۞  gtk: implemented gtk_application_prefers_app_menu() and resource loading for menu files: now all we have to do to get old menus is drop a file called "menus-traditional.ui" into the build (which hopefully we can convince various upstreams about)
<desrt>  ۞  gdbus: de/serialisation of types like 'ay' was treating each 'y' as a GVariant: so if you send a 50MB message, you create _100 million_ GVariant instances (50 mil for both encode and decode).  now we do it in one step -- several orders of magnitude faster
<desrt>  ۞  glib: gmutex patches are really completely done now, just waiting for a final review.... (larsu?)
<desrt>  ۞  started work on stream-based XML parser again, looking at larsu's comments -- intend to use this for implementing new action and commandline argument parsers
<desrt>  ۞  bugs/reviews
<desrt>  Û©
<seb128> lol
<seb128> nice chars ;-)
 * seb128 reads
 * desrt takes his inspiration from Laney 
<Laney> using custom bullets would annoy me because then tomboy wouldn't treat it as a bulleted list :)
<seb128> desrt, gtk_application_prefers_app_menu(), great!
 * didrocks sees blank lines in weekchat
<Laney> week indeed
<desrt> seb128: the fact that we can drop in our own menus as just another file is also very nice ;)
<didrocks> weechat*
<didrocks> :p
<seb128> desrt, indeed ;-)
<desrt> combined with larsu's headerbar work, i think we're finally in a place where 3.12 won't be a visual regression for us
<seb128> great
<desrt> oh
<desrt> assuming one minor thing:
<desrt> we have to drop overlay-scrollbars :)
<seb128> I need to check with the unity team what's the status on their side for gtkheaderbars
<seb128> again?
<desrt> of course... it broke.... again....
<seb128> that happens every cycle it seems :p
<desrt> i think attente volunteered (or was volunteered) to fix it
<seb128> yeah, larsu told me that it has issues with some (headerbars?) apps
<desrt> but like... we could also just drop it :)
<seb128> let's see, not a topic we are going to resolve during this meeting
<seb128> desrt, thanks ;-)
<seb128> ok, next
<seb128> attente, hey, your turn ;-)
<attente> hey seb128
<attente> input source migration from gsettings to accountsservice in u-s-d and u-c-c
<attente> same for i-keyboard, but trying to debug a crash under the greeter, and need to re-write the tests
<attente> todo: store the currently active source index somewhere better than gsettings
<attente> (eof)
<desrt> also: did some weekend work with rtcm to help the accountsservice patch for layouts go upstream
<seb128> do you have parts of that ready to land?
<desrt> it's complicated -- gnome is currently rewriting this area upstream
<seb128> give me a ping if you need sponsoring, I try to watch the queue but I might overlook things sometimes
<seb128> desrt, rewritting in a way which is compatible with what we do?
<desrt> not at all
<attente> seb128: for landing u-c-c and u-s-s?
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> attente, yes, or accountsservice
<desrt> they put it in shell -- which makes sense, considering the display server will control the keyboard
<desrt> i imagine we will do the same with mir once we figure out what we want to do for input there
<desrt> but the accountsservice stuff is sort of contingent upon its actual use......
<attente> seb128: the branches for those are ready, but we shouldn't land those until we have the gnome side figured out, as well as the i-keyboard side working
<seb128> k
<seb128> is there a bug with the summary of the components/changes?
<seb128> that could be a good idea to have one
<desrt> there are two
<desrt> this one one, of course https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63086
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 63086 in general "Add KeyboardLayouts property" [Enhancement,New]
<desrt> and https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=732241
<ubot5> Gnome bug 732241 in general "Move user's input sources out of GSettings and into AccountsService" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<attente> desrt: thanks
<seb128> desrt, attente: thanks
<seb128> larsu would be next, but he had some appointment so he's not there, I've his update though
<seb128>  - proposed a theme update: make notebook tabs not have a border and style header bars similarly to title bars
<seb128>  - tried to finally unify the themes with gtk's new "theme variants" (Adwaita:dark uses that), but that won't work in a backwards-compatible way because gtk2 doesn't know about those
<seb128>  - looked into dropping theme-related patches in nautilus (no time to build and test yet, but I'll have this ready tomorrow)
<seb128>  - while on the theme, I tried making overlay-scrollbars work again (setting backgrounds isn't enough for all cases anymore). Thanks to attente for some help there!
<seb128>  - further assisted push notification guys with the messaging menu
<seb128>  - reviewed desrt's application resource stuff, as that will help us a lot with adding traditional menus to gnome applications
<seb128>  - did some other minor code reviews
<seb128>  the theming stuff was a bit annoying again (stupid notebook css!)
<seb128>  eof
<seb128>  
<seb128> (I guess it was enough for reading)
<desrt> larsu: good work!
<desrt> :)
<seb128> didrocks, hey ;-)
<desrt> (and thanks for the reviews)
<didrocks> yep!
<didrocks> * The Android-Studio case work! So, the ubuntu developer tools center install all requirements and add to the launcher what's needed to setup Android Studio on it
<didrocks> * Work on ensuring it can pass fire tests as well (naming: installing on Seb's computer, an… i386 machine!) and fix corner cases
<didrocks> * Add a decompressor facility (as a service) as well as figure out the UI/backend workflow to be able to extend to other UIs later on (CLI only implemented for now).
<didrocks> * Change some APIs and fix/modify/add tests for them
<didrocks> * Add more test (202 as we speak)
<didrocks> * Some more MIRing, will do tracker tomorrow morning (finally)
<didrocks> * Android studio code will need some refactoring as it will share most of the workflow with the eclipse (adt) one.
<seb128> </summary>? ;-)
<didrocks> sure :)
<seb128> didrocks, I need to test again to see if you really fixed it for my i386!
<desrt> no kip today?
<didrocks> seb128: heh, I'm sure it is :p
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, yeah, I'm waiting to see, I'm sure you organized some other trick, with mvo, to make fun of my i386 config :p
<seb128> didrocks, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> yw!
<didrocks> ahah, I suffered from that on my additional apt testing
<didrocks> all because of you! :p
<seb128> desrt, no, the support position didn't suit him well so they are looking for somebody else to take that role
<seb128> didrocks, you're welcome :p
<didrocks> heh
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> FJKong, hey, around? want to do a status update?
<seb128> guess not
<seb128> (sorry for not pinging you at the start of the meeting)
<seb128> ok, my turn
<seb128> • ubuntu-system-settings
<seb128> ∘ worked on adding legends to the battery charge curve, fixed some bugs there on the way
<seb128> ∘ quite some reviews of changes proposed by others (updates checking battery, libqofono use, background panel redesign, wizard fixes ...)
<seb128> ∘ some more bugs triaging and review of design/current version
<seb128> ∘ organized some landings
<seb128> • helped to unblock some utopic-proposed->utopic migrations (uitk)
<seb128> • patch pilot shift
<seb128> • reviewed and landed changes to gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas
<seb128> • some easy merges and syncs
<seb128> ----------
<seb128> I probably forgot some small bits, but the week has been mostly settings reviews and debugging
<seb128>  
<seb128> I don't think I forgot anyone ... is there any other topic to discuss?
<desrt> one more note from me
<tkamppeter> Here is my part:
<desrt> i'm going to be on holiday all of next week: http://ses.ikso.net/2014/sk/
<tkamppeter> - system-config-printer: Updated to 1.4.5.
<tkamppeter> - system-config-printer: Working on the s-c-p D-Bus service hanging when searching for downloadable drivers.
<tkamppeter> - Mentoring of GSoC students
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<desrt> following that, i'm in CEST until after GUADEC
<seb128> tkamppeter, oh, sorry, your name didn't tab complete when we started the meeting, I though you were not around today
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<mhr3> desrt, uuuh, visiting slovakia?
<desrt> mhr3: ya.  plan to spend a day or two in bratislava too
<desrt> you around those parts?
<seb128> desrt, enjoy!
<desrt> seb128: thx :)
<seb128> ok, that's a wrap then
<seb128> thanks everyone
<didrocks> seb128: tkamppeter joined during the meeting actually
<didrocks> thanks guys!
<mhr3> desrt, nitra is nice, but you'll run out of things to see after half a day :) nope, i'm in london
<desrt> mhr3: still? :p
<seb128> didrocks, oh, that explains it! thanks for letting me know I'm not crazy ;-)
<mhr3> desrt, still :)
<desrt> mhr3: most of my time will be spent in "school"
<desrt> there are daily lessons all morning
<desrt> in the evenings we have some activities planned including trips to neighbouring cities
<Laney> mhr3: unlucky ;-)
<desrt> and we spend a whole day in banska stiavnica... something about going underground into silver mines or so
<tkamppeter> didrocks, seb128, my PC crashed and I had to switch to my laptop, so I was not online in the first minutes of the meeting.
<mhr3> desrt, yea, i'm sure that will be cool, summer is nice and hot there ;)
<seb128> tkamppeter, ok, that explains it then, no worry!
<mhr3> Laney, shush, it's awesome! :)
<desrt> mhr3: hm.  i hope they have AC :)
<mhr3> desrt, in school? pfff, funny guy
<desrt> this school is slightly special....
<desrt> they're going to speak to me in a very strange language
<mhr3> desrt, you mean besides slovak? :)
<desrt> i guess slovak will not be too common there
<desrt> i'm guessing that english is going to be the unofficial 'second language'
<desrt> the list of registered people has ~300 people from all over europe
<desrt> and 2 from canada....
<desrt> only one other was crazy enough, it seems :)
<mhr3> desrt, yep, coming to hot slovakia in middle of june and sitting better part of the day in school without ac... pretty crazy :)
<mhr3> desrt, mh, ~28 for next week.. lovely
<desrt> mhr3: i agree -- but i wanted to try it at least once :)
<mhr3> desrt, sure, i'm just messing with you, it will be hot, but i'm sure it will be fun enough to forget about that detail... plus surely better than super cold :)
<desrt> i'm well-equipped to deal with super-cold :)
<mhr3> easier to pack your bag if you don't need to though ;)
<desrt> true.
<seb128> Laney, you and your wrapping ;-) Where do you consider it reasonable to wrap then?
<Laney> 80
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> Laney, that file goes over that and that's not new from my changes
<Laney> I know :(
 * pitti waves good night and prepares for a TV nightshift for GER:BRA :)
<pitti> oh erk, -ECHAN, but oh well
<Laney> you're allowed to say good night to us too :P
<seb128> pitti, good luck!
<pitti> seb128: merci !
<seb128> pitti, ECHAN? you don't like us anymore? :-(
<pitti> seb128: well, I was meaning to say it someplace else, but it's a good fit here, too :)
<Sweetshark> pitti: some brasilians i my timeline had weird prophecies about how that will end ...
<Sweetshark> s/i/in/
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
<pitti> Sweetshark: well, we can still play for #3 on Saturday
<ogra_> Sweetshark, 3:1 for ger indeed
<seb128> pitti, stop the crazy talk
<seb128> pitti, we are going to play for #1
<seb128> ;-)
<ogra_> but the team will need bodyguards to leave the country alive i fear
<pitti> seb128: oh right, "we"!
<seb128> pitti, ja!
<pitti> seb128: trinkst Du dann heute auch ein Bier?
 * ogra_ hugs seb128 
<seb128> pitti, nein, mehr Bier!
<pitti> seb128: richtig!
 * seb128 hugs the german team 
<ogra_> :D
 * pitti hugs seb128 and tosses him a Schlandschal
<ogra_> lol
<seb128> ;-)
<Sweetshark> lol
<seb128> Laney, is https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/battery-draw-x-text-1289460/+merge/225856 enough wrapping or do you prefer more? i've no strong opinion on the topic, I just tried to wrap on "," and not in middle of calculations
<Laney> seb128: don't worry about it too much
<Laney> the other issue was more important
<seb128> right, should be good now (I tested on the n4, goes from display fine to don't display without having a case where it's cut)
<seb128> I could perhaps have spared some computations with a scale, but we need the margins for the width anyway, and as you wrote, it's done and working ... we can always simplify another day
<seb128> Laney, in any case it's ready for review
<Laney> okay, I'll do that tomorrow morning
<seb128> great, thanks
<bregma> anyone here know how to query and control the screen power state from the command line?
<sarnold> bregma: xset q to query, xset -dpms or xset +dpms or other similar things to set..
<bregma> xset isn't going to help me without an X server, I'm looking for something more fundamental
<sarnold> ah, are you using fbconsole or vga modes?
<sarnold> (not that I know the answer then, sorry, but maybe someone else would know :)
<bregma> I'm running Unity 8 and I have an ssh connection... eventually, the screen gets shut off by something and I want to be able to turn it back on
<bregma> Unity 8 just isn't ready for desktop power management features
<Sarvatt> bregma: consoleblank=0 kernel parameter, or setterm -blank
<bregma> Sarvatt, thanks, turns out I need to disable a new feature in the Mir server otherwise it will go ahead and shut of my screen after 60 seconds no matter what
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-07-09
<pitti> Bonjour tous le monde !
<didrocks> bonjour pitti !
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va ?
<didrocks> ça va bien, et toi ?
<pitti> didrocks: je vais grand ! c'était un miracle :)
<didrocks> pitti: ah, il y a eu un match ?
 * didrocks googles
<didrocks> 7-1, sérieux ?
<pitti> didrocks: we won against Brazil, very tightly :)
<didrocks> c'était du handball, pas du foot, non ? :p
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, the first half was the best our team ever played - 5:0
<pitti> it was unbelievable, *everything* just worked
<pitti> at least Brazil managed to get a goal in the 91st minute
<didrocks> waow, I guess there are a lot of cries in Brazil after such a defeat
<didrocks> ah, even worse :)
<pitti> absolutely, yes
<didrocks> really at the last minute they avoided the -0
<pitti> in the end, the Brazilian fans cheered for the German goals..
<didrocks> yeah, seems that google is telling they were approximately the same number of shoot in the goals
<didrocks> so the German goal should have been very effective
<didrocks> I understand why you are connecting later than usual :)
<didrocks> good celebration!
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, I only went to bed around midnight, and then couldn't sleep for some time
<didrocks> heh, too much excitement I guess :)
<pitti> didrocks: that, and all the car horning outside
<didrocks> ahah, I bet!
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<seb128> hey pitti didrocks
<seb128> pitti, well done for the game :-)
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> seb128: that's an understatement, but thanks!
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<pitti> at the 4:0 I thought they were showing a repetition, but in general it was quite incredible
<pitti> like those 10 minutes in a player's life when just everything works
<seb128> right
<seb128> or doesn't work in the case of Brazil
<seb128> seems like it was not their day at the same time it was Germany's one
<pitti> seb128: yeah; well, some things just can't be explained (or repeated)
<seb128> (let's see if they repeat that on sunday ;-)
<pitti> seb128: see, that's the expectation of 80 million people which will ruin everything :)
<pitti> seb128: nah, really good chances now
<seb128> right, first let's see who wins tonight
<Laney> hey
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<pitti> hey Laney
<Laney> hey didrocks et pitti
<Laney> how's it going?
<didrocks> I'm great, thanks! Yourself?
<Laney> sunny and warm here!
<Laney> sehr gut, danke
 * didrocks doesn't wonder anymore where the sun was stolen then…
<Eisbrecher_xnox> Morning =)
 * Eisbrecher_xnox is in the office and it's full of CTS people
<pitti> yeah, it has rained pretty much non-stop since yesterday here too
<pitti> o_O "Eisbrecher"?
<Laney> pitti: can I mock bus activated services with dbusmock somehow?
<pitti> Laney: you mean the activation part? I guess you could start a dbus daemon with a different .service dir and put an appropriate service file there?
<pitti> Laney: but this pretty much sounds like a D-BUS internal, so I never bothered about that and just manually started the mocks
<Eisbrecher_xnox> pitti: Das ist meine Familienname im Deutsch ;-)
<pitti> Eisbrecher_xnox: really, "Ledkovs"? haha
<Eisbrecher_xnox> pitti: *Ledkov, yeah.
<pitti> Eisbrecher_xnox: ah, I thought the "original" one was
<pitti> fun!
<seb128> Laney, hey ;-)
<Laney> pitti: we had a bug where the application wasn't re-activating the service properly so I wanted to write a testcase for this
<Laney> hey hey seb128
<Laney> how are you?
<seb128> Laney, good! a bit tired though, but working on it with coffee ;-)
<seb128> how are you?
<pitti> Laney: hm, so dbusmock has no particular support for this, so I'm afraid you have to write the session.conf manually
<pitti> Laney: happy to hear suggestions how to make this easier, of course
<Laney> seb128: it's this new early morning regime :P
<pitti> as newly self-declared German he now needs to get up at 6!
<seb128> Laney, well, things were alright, until that visa stuff kept me up until 1h30 (my fault for starting to look at what is needed exactly after the game at midnight)
 * seb128 hates paperwork like that
<Laney> but yeah, I'm good
<seb128> pitti, lol
<Laney> going to go out before lunch to print/fill in/submit that stuff
<Laney> need to get a picture taken too
<pitti> seb128: Visa? Où vas-tu ?
<seb128> pitti, China, going to visit the office and work a bit with Kylin
<pitti> seb128: oh, fun! I've never been there either
<Laney> pitti: I was thinking of an API which lets you register a callback to start a service
<Laney> I guess the interesting part is emitting the NameOwnerChanged and other signals
<pitti> Laney: your test can of course start and stop the mock whenever it likes
<Laney> ya, I could do that and send the signals manually
<pitti> but that's hard to hook into when the programunder test actually needs it
<Laney> indeed
<pitti> Laney: dbusmock already writes a dbus config file etc., perhaps some extra kwargs will make this easy?
<Laney> pitti: I'll look into it a bit and get back to you
<Laney> I think we'll end up having to write out .service files and specify a custom directory for those in the config file (assuming that's possible)
<Laney> Might get a bit complicated
<pitti> seb128: haha! http://www.google.de
<pitti> (not sure if you can see that)
<seb128> pitti, dancing letters with german hats, etc?
<pitti> yeah
<seb128> ;-)
<ogra_> lol
<rsalveti> com.br is just pure and plain 'google'
<rsalveti> hahah
<Sweetshark> How many letters are in the word "Germany"?
<ogra_> rsalveti, surprising ... since half the stadium cheered for germany in the end
<seb128> rsalveti, enough disappointment without having google mocking you
<ogra_> (which i found really awful)
<rsalveti> ogra_: but still, it was really painful
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> never saw such disaster happening with our football
<ogra_> i still dont get why ...
<ogra_> its not like there were bad players on the field or anything ...
<rsalveti> blame our coach, he thought he didn't have to improve the defense tactics when playing against germany
<seb128> well, the Brazil team has not been that strong in that worldcup
<rsalveti> but I don't blame the players itself, the tactics was completely wrong
<seb128> they mainly relied on some keys players who were missing yesterdays
<pitti> at some point this just isn't explicable any more, but I guess a good deal this is about having a ridiculous mental pressure and losing faith after the first goal
<seb128> that and got some luck/help from referees
<rsalveti> yeah, tiago not playing made a huge difference
<ogra_> yup
<rsalveti> more than neymar
<pitti> but their defence was rather nonexisting indeed; it felt like Brazil kept half their team at the German goal to score and forgot to cover the German players
<rsalveti> pitti: exactly
<ogra_> well, the neymar factor was psychological ...
<ogra_> and surely had a lot of impact too
<pitti> well, Neymar might have scored more, but I guess the loss of Silva might have been much more important
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> even though he didnt really do much in many games
<rsalveti> just unbelievable
<pitti> well, it's again psychology; if your "captain" of defense isn't there, self-confidence suffers
<ogra_> yeah
<pitti> and I suppose they were really eager to score early and often to revenge Neymar, and over that just forgot to defend
<ogra_> and the pressure "you need to compensate the star" from all sides in the press etc
<rsalveti> yeah, they wanted to make the goal but forgot to defend
<rsalveti> against... germany
<rsalveti> lol
<pitti> I suppose they wanted something like in the first minutes of second half very early on
<pitti> where they had like 5 shoots at the goal
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> yup
<rsalveti> but at that time the german team was already thinking about the next match
<ogra_> haha
<pitti> rsalveti: anyway, good luck on Saturday! won't be much easier against Argentina or the Netherlands, but certainly not such a disaster again
<rsalveti> haha, we'll see
<ogra_> yeah, no more pressure ...
<ogra_> and thiago is back
<pitti> rsalveti: I still remember our amazement when Caesar caught 3 penalty shots
<rsalveti> wow, someone won the bet: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BsDl4dWIYAAJR4x.jpg
<rsalveti> pitti: yeah, that was a great match
<pitti> *shakes head*
<ogra_> khedira didnt score though, did he ?
<pitti> sure he did
<pitti> wasn't it the 5th?
<ogra_> oh, i only remember that he shot kroos in the back :)
<ogra_> there were so many goals :(
<rsalveti> yeah, he did score
 * ogra_ lost the overview
<pitti> ogra_: yeah, it chuckled when the status bar became too small and they had to scroll
<ogra_> haha, yeah
<ogra_> well, at least they could make use of that feature once :)
<pitti> but weird on what things people bet
<ogra_> yup ... but he/she made a lot out of $20 :)
 * ogra_ was only 4 goals off with his 3:1 prediction ... 
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah but I bet that seb128 is permanently based your side of the river for now :)  It would be nice to see an all European final.  Especially as there is no rivalry between the Germans and Dutch right
<ogra_> heh, yeah, no rivalry evar :P
 * ogra_ really wishes for arg in the final ... that means we have all of brazil behind us against them ;) 
<davmor2> ogra_: hahaha
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Hi!  What are the next steps on getting the Trusty Compiz SRU promoted to -updates?  I think sil2100 may have been working on this, but he didn't respond to my ping yesterday.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, hey
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: hey! I might have missed that, yeah, I looked into it and it was strange that this bug was still tracked
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html indicates it's 6 days old, so 1 day to wait, and 1 bug is not marked as validated
<sil2100> seb128: that bug shouldn't be there...
<sil2100> seb128: I think something strange happened with the changelog ;/
<seb128> if that's a bug, just tag it verification-done and untag once it migrates
<sil2100> Ah, ok, such an override?
<seb128> well "override"
<seb128> it's just going to make it validated
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: since I checked quickly and it seems that you have an UNRELEASED entry in your changelog contents besides the latest version, which is strange
<ChrisTownsend> Right, that bug shouldn't be there.  It was reverted and a new Compiz package was uploaded, but it seems the SRU tools don't take that into account.
<seb128> or tell the sru team to ignore it and do the copy
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: The UNRELEASED is due to some version bump stuff we needed to do.  Since we are on the ci-train, we just can't bump the version and push to trunk.
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Ok, thanks.  Will wait until tomorrow then.
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Thanks for looking into this.
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: hm, what exactly was the problem when dealing with it with CI Train? You wanted to bump the version?
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: I realized I need to bump the version after we already started the ci-train process and we thought it better to add the version bump as a separate MP.   This usually works in that it is all contained in one changelog stanza, but I think since we already had previous builds, it decided to create a separate stanza for just the version bump and left the previous stanza as UNRELEASED when it should have be
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: yeah, so hm, the order of merges is also important so most probably in this case the version bump in the changelog should be the first merge on the list I guess
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Yeah, could be that.
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: I just hope the SRU team won't kill us for this
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: It's ok, I already got it approved from SRU team.
<seb128> yeah, that SRU is validated, should be ok
<ChrisTownsend> The only thing is that they made me do the "needs verification" stuff in the bug since he couldn't run his tools in the new changelog stanza.
<ChrisTownsend> Which is ok since this is the 3rd spin of the SRU:)
<greyback> hey folks, I ran out of disk space and my dconf database has got corrupted
<greyback> how do I reset it?
<greyback> "Cannot open dconf database: invalid gvdb header" is the error I'm getting everywhere
<seb128> desrt, ^
<seb128> Laney, what's the issue on http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/battery.png with the previous date data? you mean the | is not really aligned on the mark?
<Laney> it turns back on itself
<desrt> uh oh
<seb128> oh, you mean the curve itself
<seb128> wth
<desrt> seb128: 0-length file in ~/.config/dconf ?
<desrt> and if so, what is your weird filesystem config?
<seb128> desrt, you are asking the wrong person, I was just pinging
<greyback> desrt: yep, user is size 0
<seb128> Laney, and that doesn't happen with the previous version?
<desrt> greyback: what fs setup?
<greyback> desrt: home with encryptfs
<desrt> sounds like a bug....
<Laney> seb128: don't know ...
<Laney> you don't want to try and fix it?
<greyback> desrt: who should I log it against? And how can I recover? Just delete that file?
<seb128> Laney, can you go back to the archive version and see if that still happens?
<desrt> greyback: are there any other tmp files around there?
<seb128> Laney, I would if I could reproduce, no idea how to debug without having it
<desrt> user.XXXXXX stuff?
<greyback> desrt: no
<desrt> :(
<desrt> yes -- just delete it
<seb128> Laney, I hate upower, it gives me a charge record only since I woke up the laptop this morning
<seb128> so I don't have a yesterday history
<Laney> well I can't unlock unity8 now
<desrt> greyback: so dconf uses the universal fsync()-then-rename-over approach to replacing the database
<seb128> Laney, let me try on the phone
<desrt> this is 'guaranteed safe', regardless of a crash at any point during the process
<desrt> i guess ecryptfs is not geeting that guarantee correct
<Laney> if I have to reboot then I will lose the data
<seb128> why?
<seb128> upower store those in /var that's not cleared over reboot
<desrt> greyback: first i've heard of this problem with ecryptfs :(
<greyback> desrt: oh well. Any idea what project might appreciate a bug?
<desrt> ecryptfs, i guess
<desrt> did you have a crash recently?
<desrt> ie: improper shutdown
<seb128> Laney, :-(
<seb128> I don't have that reverse curve issue
<Laney> it did keep the data after reboot
 * Laney tries old version
<Laney> that one is normal ;-)
<seb128> :-(((
<seb128> hate the world
<seb128> Laney, if you revert the last chunk from the diff, does it fix it?
<seb128> Laney, I've no clue otherwise, I didn't change anything in the curve drawing, just in the axises
<seb128> that one looked like a typo, but maybe I misunderstood it
<Laney> ummm that breaks the graph completely
<seb128> wth!?
<seb128> you graph doesn't even go back on a particular time
<Laney> ah wait
<Laney> it does fix it, I just changed the wrong bit
<seb128> Laney, k, thanks, i'm just going to revert that bit
<Laney> I can't immediately work out why this is correct
<Laney> I'm sure there is a bug here
<seb128> "here"? the charge curve?
<Laney> yeah
<GunnarHj> Laney: Any hint on how you make a package clean up itself - and why?
<Laney> GunnarHj: https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html#s-debianrules scroll down to clean
<Laney> as for how: override_dh_auto_clean: and undo everything you did in there
<GunnarHj> Laney: Ok.. Can the fact that it's format 1.0 be related? Would it make a difference to switch to 3.0 (native)?
<Laney> no
<Laney> you can just add a target that removes all of the output files
<GunnarHj> Laney: Ok, I'll check it out. Thanks!
<Laney> hmm, the graph actually looks alright now
<Laney> maybe whoever wrote it in the first place was actually right(!)
<seb128> Laney, you mean with the height/width revert?
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> yeah
<Laney> I thought it was stopping some distance out from the left side
<Laney> but now with more data it fills the whole area
<seb128> it doesn't make much sense to me, but it works...
<Laney> my theory was that it was drawing in a square
<Laney> that now doesn't make sense
<Laney> oh well
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> something to investigate at some point, maybe not today
<seb128> thanks for approving it btw ;-)
<Laney> yw
<Laney> bye desktoppers!
<seb128> Laney, have a good evening
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-07-10
<pitti> Bonjour
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<didrocks> hey seb128!
<seb128> didrocks, lut ;-)
<Laney> hey ho
<seb128> Laney, hohey
<seb128> wie gehts?
<Laney> pretty good thanks
<Laney> last night I played Papers Please then fell asleep during the football ;-)
<seb128> what a boring game
<Laney> found out the result this morning though
<seb128> neither team wanted to risk playing and taking a goal
<didrocks> Papers Please isn't a boring game :)
<Laney> yeah that's what happens I guess
<Laney> you just tighten up because the stakes are high
<seb128> Germany didn't
<Laney> didrocks: it kind of is in a way, but that's also the point
<seb128> they scorer 7-1
<seb128> scored
<Laney> I mean that I can understand why a game might be like that
<didrocks> Laney: training for the China trip? :)
<Laney> even if I don't like games decided on penalties
<seb128> right, same here
<Laney> didrocks: I always take the bribes ;-)
<didrocks> ahah
<Laney> or let people in if they have a good story
 * Laney is the best guard
<Laney> hm
<Laney> what's happened to ubuntu-bug?
<Laney> it's trying to call "whoopsie-upload-all" now, whatever that is
<Laney> aha https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1339663
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1339663 in apport (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-bug fails with "whoopsie-upload-all: error: unrecognized arguments" when /var/lib/apport/autoreport exists" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> Laney: workaround: use apport-cli
<pitti> I'll fix it ASAP, but I really need to finish that umockdev thing that I promised the Mir guys
<Laney> which is 1336685
 * Laney dupes
<Laney> pitti: okay, thanks!
<darkxst> Hey Laney, pitti, seb128 , didrocks
<didrocks> hey darkxst!
<seb128> hey darkxst
<darkxst> very wet down under!
<Laney> yo
<pitti> hey darkxst
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> pitti, salut, ça va ?
<pitti> seb128: ça va bien ! I've been debugging an umockdev regression with latest X.org synaptics driver for hours, and finally found the reason
<pitti> seb128: did you see last night's game?
<pitti> I didn't, and after reading the outcome this morning I'm glad that I didn't
<darkxst> so what is happening with gnome-desktop then? I can't reproduce your races (Laney)
<Laney> was hoping Robert would reply, no news since my email
<darkxst> Laney, ok
<darkxst> we have a similar bug on trusty but pretty sure that is due to mismatch between gnome-shell using displayconfig and g-s-d xrandr using direct xrandr calls
<Laney> can you think how I can debug early start of the displayconfig that gets bus activated?
<Laney> the problem is any subsequent launches make the problem get fixed
<Laney> so I really need to get inside the first one
<darkxst> Laney, I tend to drop in wrapper scripts in place of the real binary
<Laney> but I'll need it to start an interactive process (gdb)
<darkxst> I did manage to do that once
<Laney> maybe I can upstart launch a terminal which runs gdb and sets the breakpoints and so on ...
<seb128> pitti, sorry, was otp for visa stuff ... yeah, I saw the game, most boring game ever
<seb128> none of the team dared playing
<pitti> seb128: yeah, I read the summaries this morning
<seb128> they just turned round with the ball in the middle waiting
<pitti> afraid to win..
<seb128> for the whole match
<darkxst> Laney, I have in the past launched gdb in an xterm via wrapper script, however not sure if you can set a  breakpoint from commandline, I probably used g_breakpoint in the code)
<Laney> you can give it a script to run
<darkxst> Laney, oh '-iex'
<didrocks> Fatal Python error: PyImport_GetModuleDict: no module dictionary!
<didrocks> hum…
<didrocks> no info of where this happened
<didrocks> and core dump
<seb128> gdb!
<darkxst> didrocks, I am going to say, welcome to the horrendous world of python bindings ;)
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> I'm sure it remembers good story to mvo as well
<darkxst> seb128, pybt is at best pot luck
<darkxst> I do a fair bit of my PhD work in a python wrapper around a c++ library
<darkxst> it is impossible to find the underlying bugs (in the library) via any combination of python, gdb and what not
<Laney> I had similar with python-apt a little while ago
<Laney> all of the marshalling makes it a nightmare
<Laney> I did manage to use faulthandler to get a quite good backtrace though
<darkxst> Laney, maybe, but it seems a lot quicker to just write test cases in c++ and gdb that
<Laney> depends where the bug is
<darkxst> Laney, right, in our case the python stuff is just bindings for c++ code, so bugs are 99% in the c++ code
<darkxst> its all pretty crap though, a lot of bugs are just python GC'ing objects etc
<darkxst> I would happily send python to the furnaces, but I have well thousands of lines of code here ;(
<Laney> shoulda used haskell :-)
<darkxst> Laney, I didnt write the libraries, and if I did they wouldn't have been rubbush c++
 * didrocks encounters again a python bug… http://bugs.python.org/issue21044
<ogra_> blame barry
<didrocks> for everything!
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> I wonder why issue only shows up when the decompression is threaded though
<davmor2> didrocks: no for every and anything you blame popey for python specifics you blame barry and for stuff breaking you blame ogra_  :D
<didrocks> ok, workarounded this bug
<didrocks> will then poke barry
<didrocks> time for a late run
<didrocks> then, once back, will look at the tracker MIR (finally)
<darkxst> didrocks, yay!
<pitti> configure: error: You must have one of the following versions of lcov: 1.6 1.7 1.8 1.9 1.10 (found: 1.11).
<pitti> hm, seems our gnome-common is too old for utopic's lcov version
<pitti> ah, not even fixed upstream yet
 * pitti adds to his large pile of TODO
<marga> I don't understand this policy of asking people that are affected by exactly the same bug to file new reports
<marga> eg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1221995
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1221995 in linux (Ubuntu) "0a12:0001 Bluetooth Dongle (Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd) doesnt work on ubuntu 13.10" [Medium,Incomplete]
<marga> The original bug already included all the info. A bunch of us said "We have the same issue", then we were asked to file new reports (what for?!).
<marga> In the new report filed, it was asked "When did this start happening?" which was already answered in the original report.
<marga> Then, someone else said, "I have this issue too", and they were asked to file yet another bug report.
<marga> What's the point of all this duplicates? Spreading the information about one problem in separate bugs only makes tracking the bug harder.
<GunnarHj> Hi Laney!
<czajkowski> Folks have you seen the Call for participation: main tracks and developer rooms at FOSDEM is now open https://lists.fosdem.org/pipermail/fosdem/2014-July/002010.html
<czajkowski> just in case folks want to submit
<didrocks> \o/ all reshaping and reformating of udtc done, phew!
<didrocks> with adding some more tests along the road :)
<didrocks> czajkowski: I'm one of the organizer of the desktop room FYI, not sure still if we'll have an Unity talk this time
<czajkowski> didrocks: ah you already got told you got the room ?
<didrocks> czajkowski: not yet (it's in october), but the request is done. It would be surprising to not have a room for the desktop environments though ;)
<didrocks> probably just one day, like last year
<czajkowski> nods
<Laney> wee, webkit built on amd64/arm64/ppc64el
<didrocks> at the first upload?
<Laney> only one tiny porting patch for ppc64el over Debian now, they took the arm64 stuff
<Laney> on porter machines
<didrocks> ah ok ;)
<Laney> but still, at the first try :P
<didrocks> hehe
<didrocks> ok, I give you this half achievement point :)
<GunnarHj> Laney: Re bug 1314402: You may want to replace the package in the NEW queue with the latest PPA version. Or I can change it afterwards if the package eventually makes it to the archive. Your call. :)
<ubot5> bug 1314402 in Ubuntu "Please upload skype-translation to the archive" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1314402
<Laney> GunnarHj: what's different?
<GunnarHj> Laney: Please see the last comment on the bug report.
<Laney> aw man
 * didrocks waves good evening, enough for today!
<Laney> I have to move my hand aaaaaalllllll the way to the trackpad :P
<Laney> GunnarHj: Okay, I see, I'll check it out soon
<Laney> Don't think it's super important to supersede the existing one ASAP
<GunnarHj> Laney: Thanks!
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-07-11
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hello
<Laney> hey hey
<Laney> it's a fri-day
<Laney> (/me checks calendar to make sure this is true)
<seb128> Laney, hey, happy friday!
<seb128> Laney, I think you have the chroot for that, can you try to crossbuild https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-018/+files/ubuntu-system-settings_0.3%2B14.10.20140711-0ubuntu1.dsc
<seb128> I lost my utopic install
<seb128> damn inspiron
<Laney> seb128: can do - what's this?
<Laney> how do you lose an install?
<seb128> Laney, it's the currently in silo settings landing
<seb128> which includes the port to python3
<Laney> look down the back of the settee
<seb128> Laney, you try ubuntu-desktop-next, get Mir to lock, force power down the box, and the ext4 system messed up enough that the thing refuse to boot/get the kernel to throw a stacktrace at you on fsck runs
<Laney> O_O
<seb128> yeah...
<seb128> so I'm downloading the current daily and doing a reinstall
<seb128> that's fine, it's a test machine
<seb128> but still, annoying
<Laney> thought you were using an xps for that
<seb128> that's the inspiron 11
<Laney> oh wtf
<seb128> the touch one I had in malta
<seb128> they look like the xps
<Laney> a man of many laptops
<seb128> lol
<Laney> anyway this doesn't work
<Laney> let me see
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> could be the archive
<seb128> leo tested the crossbuild when he submitted
<seb128> or he screwed up his testing
<didrocks> hum, nose config file doesn't seem to like having the same argument specified multiple times
<didrocks> like --with-foo=bar --with-foo=baz
<didrocks> while the command line takes it directly
<Laney> the archive version fails to x-build too
 * didrocks needs to use cov instead of coverage to be able to track subprocess coverage in integrations tests and only the first one supports that
<didrocks> (and to have command line and html reports, the same options is used twice)
<seb128> Laney, I'm going to assume it's not an issue in settings, since leo had it run and work
<Laney> could be a problem with my mirror
<Laney> lemme try with archive.u.c
<Laney> c
<seb128> Laney, ?
<Laney> I think it is working
<Laney> my mirror was out of date
<Laney> more accurately, it was skewed between archive and ports
<Laney> yeah that worked
<seb128> great
<seb128> thanks for testing!
<Laney> but it seems that it was uploaded already anyway
<seb128> well, I just pressed the button
<seb128> I can do m&c now that it's confirmed to work ;-)
<seb128> I want to do another landing this afternoon for the ofono work
<seb128> the background maybe as well
<Laney> what happened to running pep8 during the build?
<seb128> Laney, that's not happening anymore?
<Laney> well I grepped the log for pep8 and don't see it
<seb128> yeah, it's not run
<Laney> are any of the tests run?
<seb128> wait, I'm looking at it
<seb128> you dropped that in r682
<Laney> llllllannnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?
<seb128> well, you dropped the overwrite
<seb128> but I though the idea was to have that part of normal "make check"
<seb128> right?
<seb128> I'm trying to remember how that's supposed to work :p
<Laney> yeah dh_auto_test should run the testsuite
<seb128> it rusn "make test"
<seb128> runs
<seb128> you did a +add_test(NAME python COMMAND "${CMAKE_CURRENT_SOURCE_DIR}/test_code.py") in r682
 * seb128 is looking at why that's not happening
<Laney> check the build log from that version
<Laney> 0411 in trusty, it does run tests
<seb128> oh
<seb128> it runs?
<seb128> 4/6 Test #4: python3 ..........................   Passed    0.35 sec
<Laney> so it does
<Laney> it's because tests don't run when cross building
 * Laney runs
<seb128> lol
<seb128> well, at least good, one thing we didn't regress
<Laney> seb128: can you toss this one in next time maybe? https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/as-activation/+merge/225953
<Laney> didn't actually see that in practice but I did force it to happen
<Laney> so not as important
<seb128> Laney, sure, didn't you want to add tests for that? or same rational than the other one?
<seb128> oh, just saw your comment, ok
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/python-dbusmock/+bug/1340627
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1340627 in python-dbusmock "Mock bus activated services" [Undecided,New]
<pmcgowan> bregma, couple of folks having issues with performance fwiw https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1293384
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1293384 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz CPU usage dramatically increased in Ubuntu 14.04" [Medium,Triaged]
<didrocks> ok, I have my own config parser to replace the nose one for multiple repeated keys
<seb128> because of the multiple options thing?
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> is that a bug on their part? or a "design decision"?
<didrocks> well, the issue isn't in nosetests but in the cov pluging
<didrocks> plugin
<didrocks> they shouldn't use the same arg multiple times
<didrocks> or you can't use config file
<didrocks> (configparser doesn't support that)
<seb128> that somewhat makes sense
<didrocks> right
<seb128> having the same argument multiple time is confusing
<didrocks> indeed
<didrocks> basically, what I'm passing is:
<didrocks> --cov-report=term-missing --cov-report=html
<didrocks> because I want the terminal output for coverage AND the html one
<didrocks> it's different options in the coverage modules
<didrocks> that I happily used until today
<didrocks> but for integration tests, I need to support subprocess()
<didrocks> and the coverage module doesn't
<didrocks> the nose-cov does
<seb128> k, I see
<seb128> having new fun every day ;-)
<didrocks> exactly :p
<didrocks> and I'm scratching my head on something related now as well…
<didrocks> waow, really weird
<didrocks> oh, I know…
<seb128> what's the challenge this time? ;-)
<didrocks> I was wondering why in my new integration directory, the tests were not executed
<didrocks> tried multiple things, was thinking it was due to weird class name
<didrocks> but actually, nosetests only run tests from files starting with "test_"
<seb128> oh, one convention you need to know then
<didrocks> yeah, I had multiple files like that, I just didn't think about it in this new dir
<didrocks> seb128: especially because tests in tests/__init__.py are taken into account
<didrocks> but not tests/large/__init__.py
<Laney> parallel builds really make a difference to webkit build time
 * Laney zzzzzzzz
<seb128> Laney, your as-activation seems to make some tests unhappy?
<Laney> does it?
<seb128> "dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-vHQLLI3uBn: Connection refused'
<seb128> see https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/1303/?
<seb128> I retried and it did the same error on same test
<seb128> I wonder if that's case where it was skipping the call before and now is trying to issue it
<Laney> which test?
<seb128> doesn't make much sense
<Laney> /var/local/autopilot/autopilot.log: FAIL: ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_about.AboutTestCase.test_imei_information_is_correct(with mouse)
<seb128> ignore what I wrote
<Laney> what does that have to do with AS?
<seb128> that doesn't seem related
 * Laney wibbles
<seb128> yeah, I was just wondering if it's doing it there
<Laney> hmm don't you get a video for these?
<Laney> wait that's coming from the test itself
<seb128> yeah, dunno what's going on there
<seb128> other mps have the same issue in fact
<Laney> bah that test works for me
<seb128> same here
<Laney> hateful
<attente> seb128: hi, can we do a landing for unity-gtk-module? https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/unity-gtk-module/trunk.14.10/+activereviews
<seb128> attente, hey, sure, it's friday 6pm here but I can do that next week
<attente> seb128: ah, sorry, have a good w.e!
<seb128> attente, no worry, thanks, you as well!
 * Laney stares at this trace
<Laney> could it be apparmor?
<Laney> bye, have a good weekend!
<didrocks> have a nice week-end everyone, see you on Tuesday!
<kenvandine> humm... anyone else having unity7 failing to start on login?
<kenvandine> or maybe that's not the cause...
<kenvandine> init: at-spi2-registryd main process ended, respawning
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^ ideas?
<seb128> kenvandine, stacktrace?
<kenvandine> i guess this is what happens now that i'm not on the desktop team... are you punishing me? :-D
<kenvandine> looking
<kenvandine> no crash files...
<seb128> what happens if you run it by hand?
<kenvandine> the gnome session isn't working either
<seb128> exit? segfault? hang?
<seb128> reboot
<seb128> seems like your system is hosed
<kenvandine> hang...
<kenvandine> i rebooted once... let me try again
<seb128> bt?
<kenvandine> i see a
<seb128> can you get a bt of the hang?
<seb128> need to do that from a vt
<kenvandine> intel_do_flush_locked falied message
<seb128> oh
<kenvandine> i did just get a new kernel
<seb128> try the previous one
<seb128> or power down the box
<kenvandine> yeah... thx
<seb128> sometime the hardware get in weird start and reboot doesn't fix it, powerdown does
<seb128> yw!
<kenvandine> powerdown worked
<kenvandine> same kernel
<seb128> k
<seb128> not ubuntu's fault then ;-)
<seb128> blame the hardware
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-07-12
<jess44> hi
<dreamercountry> Hi
<dreamercountry> I ask for the help about vnc??
<dreamercountry> Hi
<dreamercountry> Anybody here?
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-07-06
<Noskcaj> Laney, Could you please update the gnome-keyring in the gpg ppa to lp:~noskcaj/gnome-keyring/merge
<Noskcaj> I've merged debian's new release in, which properly removes the old .desktop file
<pitti> Good morning
<Noskcaj> good afternoon pitti
<pitti> hey Noskcaj, how are you?
<Noskcaj> pretty good. you?
<pitti> very well, thanks!
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128 ! as-tu eu un bon week-end ?
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> très bon ! et toi ?
<seb128> nous avons été à la plage hier
<pitti> seb128: bien aussi ! un ami nous a visité
<pitti> seb128: nous ici samedi, la seule façon de survivre :)
<seb128> ici ?
<pitti> seb128: err, "aussi"
<seb128> pitti, vous avez des plages prêt de chez vous ?
<pitti> seb128: pas une vraie plage, mais un lac
<seb128> ah ok, c'est un peu pareil :-)
<pitti> ce qui est important -- il y a de l'eau froide :)
<seb128> oui ;-)
<pitti> seb128: we also played some mini-golf and table tennis
<seb128> nice
<seb128> here we also visited a museum yesterday afternoon when it started raining
<seb128> weather is cooler since it rained, which is a good thing
<seb128> couldn't sleep well when it was so hot
<pitti> yeah, tropic nights are a nuisance
<pitti> ici nous avons de la pluie ce matin, qui a aidé un peu
 * pitti is still confused about the news about the greek plebiscite yesterday -- I have little idea what that actually means
<pitti> "do you agree to a nonexistent reform proposal?"
<willcooke> morning
<larsu> morning people
<pitti> hey willcooke, hallo larsu
<larsu> any bzr experts here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11829778/
<pitti> larsu: bzr upgrade
<larsu> pitti: thank you sir :)
<pitti> larsu: apparently the branch you were pulling from got checked out many many years ago?
<larsu> that error message could include that little titbit ;)
<pitti> larsu: FWIW, it's ti*d*bit :)
<larsu> pitti: no, it was from a previous branch I did a couple of weeks ago
<larsu> pitti: ugh indeed. sorry. *slightlyembarassed*
<pitti> larsu: you can also upgrade the remote branch with bzr upgrade lp:..., in case that's the outdated one
<seb128> hey willcooke larsu
<Laney> yo yo
<pitti> hey Laney!
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<seb128> pitti, yeah, unsure where Greece is going...
<Laney> hey pitti & seb128
<larsu> morning Laney and seb128!
<Laney> what's up?
<Laney> hi larsu!
<pitti> Laney: global meltdown apparently
<Laney> oh yes
 * Laney observes this maybe differently from a non euro location
<pitti> apparently the US also had quite some heat recently, but supposedly not our friends on the southern hemisphere :)
<pitti> Laney: oh, you meant the financial/greek meltdown .. that too :0
<Laney> you mean a *real* meltdown?
 * larsu definitelt melted down over the weekend
<Laney> was warm but not hot here :)
<larsu> *definitely
<pitti> Laney: it has been crushingly hot the last two weeks
<Laney> probably like 22-25
<pitti> comfy!
<Laney> and a huuuuuuuge storm (by uk standards) on friday night which passed right overhead
 * Laney wonders if chrisccoulson had that too
<chrisccoulson> We did!
<Laney> \o/
 * Noskcaj is enjoying winter
<darkxst> Noskcaj, our winter is broken! way too warm here
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I'm in cairns ATM, so it's expected. It's still below zero back in armidale
<Noskcaj> What's the temp in Melbourne?
<darkxst> its been 15-20 most days
<chrisccoulson> Laney, one of my old school friends posted a picture of their neighbours house the morning after the storm
<chrisccoulson> (it got struck by lightning)
<darkxst> Im in Woodend though, and 15 in winter is just not normal
<Laney> chrisccoulson: oh... was it damaged?
<chrisccoulson> Laney, it didn't look bad. It looks like it attached to the lead flashing around the chimney breast and then left a scorch mark down the side of the house
<chrisccoulson> chimeny even, because it was on the outside
<Laney> ah, could be worse
<seb128> larsu, does https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/humanity/all-sizes-for-draw-accept/+merge/263865 fixes the issue for you? it doesn't for me :-/
<larsu> seb128: oh? Running it now and it works perfectly. There's a bit of link renaming and file moving in there - maybe it got messed up in the process?
<larsu> seb128: did you restart nautilus?
<seb128> larsu, shrug, ignore me
<seb128> I'm not awake yet
<larsu> seb128: never! :)
<larsu> (ignore you, I mean)
<seb128> I applied the diff locally, of course that doesn't carry renames and symlinks over...
<larsu> ah!
<larsu> ya, that's the actual interesting change :)
<seb128> yeah, and I read the mps and saw that
<seb128> I just didn't want to build the package and didn't think that patch wouldn't do enough :p
<larsu> ah, got it :) no worries!
<larsu> I started scalable directories and started looking into moving lots of stuff over there
<seb128> larsu, are they other humanity changes coming or should I land that one?
<larsu> seb128: not yet, please. One more at least coming
<seb128> ok, no hurry, thanks
<larsu> actually let me finish that right now as I already know what the issue is
 * larsu makes tea first though
<larsu> seb128: if you know of more issues in the icon theme, now is the time (I'm working on the gedit icon size issue now)
<seb128> larsu, let me have a look, but I don't have any in mind atm
<seb128> yeah, today's snappy personal image boots to a working unity8 session!
<seb128> willcooke, Laney ^
<Laney> nice
<Laney> what was the last bit?
<seb128> Laney, do you have a specific issue in mind?
<willcooke> seb128, wooo!  Great work!
<seb128> vt switching is not working correctly under Xorg, but I enabled autologin, which workarounds it
<seb128> also robert_ancell suggested we should enable u-s-c as system compositor
<seb128> which also wouldn't have that issue
<seb128> I'm going to look at that next
<seb128> also unity8 desktop lock regressed, that got fixed in friday's landing
<seb128> dobey, hey, you said you would merge in https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/software-center/gtk-has-icon/+merge/261867 and is that still on your list?
<seb128> I uploaded to vivid/wily but having them in the vcs as well would be nice
<dobey> seb128: yes. just been having my plate overflowing with hard problems the past couple weeks for the ota-5 deadlines
<dobey> seb128: so, "soon" :)
<seb128> dobey, no worry, just checking it was not forgot, thanks
<mitya57> Hey, does anybody know whom I can contact for sni-qt merge proposals?
<mitya57> (Or alternative question: is Renato Filho on IRC?)
<larsu> mitya57: ya, renatu in #ubuntu-touch
<mitya57> thanks larsu!
<larsu> Laney: do you know of other apps that have the problem from bug #1463390 ?
<ubot5> bug 1463390 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "GtkToolbar icons scale wrongly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1463390
<larsu> turns out, this is due to gtk commit https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?id=f3ef3165df34ab509a7165165360680bf30dd0cb
<larsu> which breaks for stock icons (which shouldn't be used anymore)
<larsu> I guess we could fix gtk, but all that code is in some deprecated/ directories now
<Laney> larsu: nein
<Laney> why does it break for us but not adwaita?
<larsu> they don't have .svg files in the non-scalable directorues
<larsu> (apart from the spinner, apparently)
<Laney> oh right
<Laney> is it hard for us to stop doing that?
<larsu> I don't know why we ever did it in the first place...
<larsu> it's got to be pretty hard on cpu to always render svg
<Laney> ya...
<larsu> we could prerender them all - not sure how adwaita is doing that
<larsu> but I mean, this is a legit gtk bug
<Laney> can you see how to fix it while keeping their case?
<Laney> do this only for scalable?
<larsu> you mean the dir name "scalable"
<larsu> that's just a convention, wouldn't like to hard-code that into gtk
<Laney> ya
<larsu> icon spec is a mess :/
<rickspencer3> lol, I just spent the last week assuming that the I was doing something to make the sound indicator crash
<rickspencer3> of course, I had "Show sound volume in the menu  bar" turned off
<rickspencer3> this is the second time I have done this :)
<seb128> yeah, you are not the first one to fall into that one!
<Laney> weird preference
<seb128> why?
<seb128> we have the same for the other indicators
<Laney> some of them
<seb128> most of them
<larsu> many of them
<Laney> quality argument
<seb128> datetime/battery/sound/keyboard
<Laney> bye
<seb128> ?
<seb128> well, argument is "if it's missing for one tell us which one, we should fix it"
<seb128> rather than just throw "some" in the air
<Laney> session and network, and they are all presented differently
<seb128> session is probably a special case
<Laney> I can't hide the dropbox one either
<seb128> it's not very optional to be able to log out
<seb128> right, those are appindicators
<Laney> I can press the power button
<seb128> we don't have an ui to manage those
<Laney> it's weird because it is so inconsistent
<seb128> let me see if I can find the design
<seb128> maybe it's just missing implementation
<seb128> it shouldn't be inconsistent
<seb128> the design is consistent iirc, we probably regressed in implemtation :-/
<seb128> those are options in the different settings panel, usually at the bottom
<Laney> ya bluetooth/sound/keyboard have this
<seb128> power has a combo because it has more states
<seb128> I can't find the session menu design now
<Laney> it's not that important :)
<Laney> Noskcaj: will upload your merge tomorrow btw
<Laney> see you!
<willcooke> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> willcooke, hey
<willcooke> g'night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-07-07
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> seb128: quite fine, thanks! and yourself?
<seb128> I'm good, thanks
<pitti> arguing with britney again
<seb128> what is she complaining about today?
<pitti> seb128: I mean my rewrite to clean up/simplify/cloud-ize autopkgtests
<seb128> ah, right
<seb128> are you getting there?
<pitti> yesterday I started a first run, which triggered ~ 430 tests
<pitti> they are mostly done now (we don't yet have a lot of scalingstack capacity)
<pitti> this uncovered a few missing bits in my new britney logic
<pitti> currently analyzing, writing test cases, and fixing
<pitti> but yeah, should have it done this week
<pitti> the current britney/lp:auto-package-testing code is rather horrible
<pitti> quite fragmented and hard to understand, nobody wants to touch it
<pitti> now I know why :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> nice that you are cleaning up things then ;-)
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> I'll be afk most of the morning, combination of school sports day and registering births
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> have fun!
<willcooke> I slept in my 7 year old's room last night, so I got some sleep \o/
<tjaalton> is ancell off today?
<seb128> nice
<seb128> tjaalton, is->was?
<seb128> tjaalton, he's in .nz so it's already after work hours for him for a few hours
<tjaalton> well I tried to find him >2h ago :)
<seb128> he did sponsor uploads during his day so I think he was there
<tjaalton> but ok
<tjaalton> I'll use email
<willcooke> I spoke to him last night
<tjaalton> right, I was just too late then
<willcooke> we had a meeting at the equivilent of his 8am, so he probably finished "early"
<seb128> tjaalton, 2 hours ago was 6pm and he's good at closing IRC after office hours
<seb128> you can often email him and get a reply later on though
<tjaalton> good for him :)
<tjaalton> yep, sent
<seb128> like around now he would still reply
<seb128> what do you need?
<tjaalton> plans about upstreaming the xmir patch, xserver 1.18 is about to freeze
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> I can't help you with that
<tjaalton> np, I'll just wait for the reply
<tjaalton> it's not urgent
<Laney> yo
<seb128> hey Laney
<willcooke> morning Laney
<larsu> Laney: icon sizes in nautilus are all messed up at 2× as well. Reverting that one commit fixes it. mclasen wasn't there last night to talk - I'll try to reach him today
<larsu> Laney: also, morning :)
<larsu> morning willcooke!
<willcooke> hey larsu
<Laney> haha hi larsu
<Laney> & willcooke & seb128
<larsu> weirdly enough, icons in list mode get *smaller*
<Laney> oh yeah, I didn't notice that
<Laney> iz gtk boog
<larsu> ya, it's that one commit (without an attached bug, of course)
<Laney> probably worth filing one about the problem
<larsu> indeed
<seb128> Laney, I don't remember, but did you say you would work on pushing to get https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=783172 included in debian?
<ubot5> Debian bug 783172 in evolution-data-server "evolution-data-server: Split out the GTK depends in their own binary" [Wishlist,Open]
<Laney> seb128: dunno, but can look at that
<seb128> Laney, that would be nice, thanks
<Laney> will need to check the transition again once it is unblocked on our side
<Laney> can re merge at that point
 * Laney screams
 * ogra_ shades his ears
<willcooke> seb128, can you remember off the top of your head if bluez 5 was likely to get in to W?
<desrt> good morning, karaj
<seb128> desrt, hey
<seb128> willcooke, unsure, the touch team is supposed to work on it but I didn't see much status update or focus around that recently
<ogra_> willcooke, i bet morphis will eventually work on it since he is a BT specialist
<willcooke> thx seb128 ogra_
<seb128> willcooke, is anyone asking us about the update?
<willcooke> seb128,  a16g was interested
<desrt> Laney: sorry about that bug :(
<desrt> i thought i had saw that patch fly by when i was on vacation but i couldn't find it again :(
<Laney> desrt: hi!
<Laney> no worries
<seb128> Laney, can you do a desktop-next amd64 iso build for me?
<Laney> ok
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> cyphermox: did I see that you looked into the iso smoke testing failures?
<Laney> someone just mailed the list about that, just replying to him
<cyphermox> yeah :/
<Laney> any clue?
<Laney> it's pretty cryptic to me atm
<Laney> did that wait_for_net thing fail?
<desrt> some people say that, in the days of the week, M stands for Monday
<desrt> but everyone here knows that M actually stands for something else
<willcooke> dunnnn dunnnn dunnnnnnnnn it's meeting time
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-30
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jul  7 15:30:37 2015 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-30 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call:  attente, desrt,  dgadomski, didrocks (out), fjkong (out), happyaron (probably out), laney, larsu, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark, tkamppeter, themuso (out), robert_ancell (out)
<desrt> present and accounted for.
<dgadomski> hey
 * Sweet5hark reporting in.
 * happyaron waves
<seb128> hey
<larsu> hi
<desrt> too nice of a day -- everyone else outside for a walk =)
<larsu> indeed
<tkamppeter> hi
<attente> hi
<willcooke> let's do this...
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-30 | Current topic: attente
<attente> gtk-mir: fixed mouse clicking bug, fixed a crash happening with xchat-gnome under mir, backported both and proposed: https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/gtk/refresh-mir-2/+merge/263822
<attente> started looking into copy/paste
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks attente
<willcooke> re: copy & paste - it's worth hooking up with robert_ancell since he is looking at the same for xmir
<willcooke> share some findings
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-30 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt>  + moved
<desrt>  + back on the job, tending bug backlog
<desrt>  + wrote pam_dconf demo module which sets up dconf profile at login time according to complex rules
<desrt>  + fixed focus stealing problems, gtk menumodel problem, file monitor issue (sorry laney!), a few other small issues
<desrt>  + work continues on dconf service
<desrt> fin'
<willcooke> thanks desrt, hope you're settling in ok
<desrt> aside: if anyone needed anything looked at while i was MIA, now would be a good time to mention it
<desrt> willcooke: ya... place already feels like home; thanks :)
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-30 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> No new problems reported in the desktop area this week, so nothing really to share this time.
<dgadomski> thanks
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-30 | Current topic: FJKong
<willcooke> 1 finiish feature request: Hide status bar when there is no background
<willcooke> image in skin file.
<willcooke> 2 fix changeing font size of default skin to 16
<willcooke> 3 sogou shuangpin: add tips string to input window
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-30 | Current topic: happyaron
<happyaron> 1. Internal evaluation RPM package of sogoupinyin desktop version sent to SUSE Desktop QA (as per Sogou's request and after their initial contacts), but no follow up so far, not expecting anything atm.
<happyaron> 2. Follow ups on sogoupinyin on Ubuntu Phone's development
<happyaron> 3. China Mobile's Ubuntu Phone hackathon at MSRA Beijing
<happyaron> 4. Prepare the presentation of Ubuntu Kylin for this weekend at Xi'an
<happyaron> 5. Work towards mozc as default engine for Japanese input method
<happyaron> 6. Started today for using Noto CJK for default CJK fonts (or partially)
<happyaron> EOF
<willcooke> thanks happyaron
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-30 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> • Tried to work with some CI and other people to unblock / investigate boottest failures which are bl0x0ring things in wily-proposed
<Laney> • Related, help nudge along the platform-api transition
<Laney> • webkit2: work on software-center, seems kind of working now, not finished
<Laney> • Check out gnome-keyring with the new gnome3 pinentry instead of its internal agent, mail to -desktop, required some fixes in gpg
<Laney> • Fix a broken glib test upstream (thanks larsu), cherry-pick it, upload to exp, sync to wily
<Laney> • File libgom MIR; update grilo-plugins to use this; fix a bug upstream; make totem use this now.
<Laney> 〠
<larsu> Laney: thanks for mentioning that. I tend to forget those small things in my weeklies :)
<willcooke> thx Laney
<willcooke> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-30 | Current topic: larsu
<larsu> - updated overlay scrollbar branch (testing and further design appreciated)
<larsu> - tracked down our hidpi icon sizing issues to a single gtk commit. unclear how to fix yet
<larsu> - theming! (file-roller, nautilus)
<larsu> - what Laney said
<larsu> - some misc gnome bugs
<larsu> </larsu>
<seb128> what's the branch to test?
<larsu> seb128:  lp:~larsu/ubuntu-themes/overlay-scrollbars
<seb128> danke
 * willcooke will try that in a vm too
<larsu> that message dialog linked button problem is probably a gtk bug as wlel
<larsu> happens in all themes
<seb128> oh, right
<seb128> :-/
<larsu> I also looked into not expanding those for us
<larsu> but might be tricky, as apps do that
<larsu> so either we never expand button boxes or we patch apps
<seb128> would we have many apps to patch?
<larsu> don't know
<larsu> my first not-very-thorough search didn't find more issues like this
<seb128> I guess let's start by not doing anything and see if that's an issue
<larsu> but who know, you know
<larsu> *who knows
<seb128> right
<larsu> so keep the expanded ones?
<seb128> I guess so
<larsu> expanded/linked
<larsu> ok
<willcooke> fin?
<larsu> ya, sorryt
<willcooke> :) nw
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-30 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> Hey!
<qengho> * Discussions
<qengho> ** Distribute Widevine and get Netflix support? Cr 44 should make it possible to use!
<qengho> ** Some Firefox support chatter.
<qengho> * I gave chromium-browser T+ to Chris for upload.
<qengho> * Looked into glibc compatible shim for Precise release. Will work on P more soon.
<qengho> * chromium/ozone/mir again. Starting to loathe C++.
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> qengho, do you need a wily sponsor?
<qengho> seb128: Chris can handle it.
<seb128> or is chris handling that was well?
<seb128> good
<willcooke> qengho, what news of Mir?
<willcooke> ok
<willcooke> ignore
<willcooke> I see
<willcooke> thanks qengho
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-30 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • landed unity-settings-daemon bugfixes (gsettings registration order, automounted watch for lockscreen as well as screensaver, those are different under unity)
<seb128> • tested unity8 lock screen/desktop bugfix
<seb128> • reviewed/sponsored an humanity-icon-theme bugfix for larsu
<seb128> • spent some trying to register for debconf, grrr debian infrastructure
<seb128> • chased people to get ubuntu touch bugfixes to land for the coming ota update
<seb128> • snappy personal fun continued
<seb128> ∘ switched from cloud-init to livecd-rootfs user creation (like in touch)
<seb128> ∘ brought some extra tweaks from touch to desktop-next (extra writable paths, adding the user to more groups)
<seb128> ∘ debugged grub config issues
<seb128> ∘ reported some bugs about failing systemd jobs
<seb128> ∘ current image is booting and login into a working unity8 session \o/
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> thx seb128
<seb128> yw!
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-30 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> - fixed regression from a patch I reviewed upstream
<Sweet5hark> - now at regressioncountzero from my own commits, or those I bear a resposibility for by affiliation or as a reviewer as far as I know (ignorance is a bliss!)
<Sweet5hark> - tested/ported LibreOffice 4.4.4~rc3 forward to wily: seemed trivial, though not smoketested yet
<Sweet5hark> - patch backporting to precise
<Sweet5hark> - bug report grinding and overlooking at launchpad and bugs.documentfoundation.org
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<willcooke> thx Sweet5hark
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-30 | Current topic: tkamppeter
 * desrt eyes his internet connection with suspicion
<tkamppeter> - Ghostscript: Looked into syncing it with Debian again, packaged 9.16 based on Debian, which works technically but requires several MIRs
<tkamppeter> - MIRs for Ghostscript: openjpeg, libtrio, libregexp-assemble-perl, libimage-exiftool-perl
<tkamppeter> - Thoughts about upstream future of ippusbxd
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-30 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * Continued working on refactoring a11y profile code in casper, about to start working on how things will be broken out per flavour, such that the settings package for each flavour will carry accessibility profile settings specific to that flavour.
<willcooke> * Ran into a bug with regards to the use of GNOME screensaver and unity. GNOME screensaver is still used when Orca is being used, due to the Unity lock screen not being properly accessible yet. After a recent upgrade, found I could not unlock my desktop via gnome screensaver after entering my password, and could also bypass this by switching to a VT and back again. Investigation continues, suspect something systemd related as thats the o
<willcooke> nly package I noticed that was upgraded that could have any bearing on lock screen/password authentication behavior for a seat.
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-30 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - Set up git branch for XMir (https://code.launchpad.net/~xmir-team/xorg-server/+git/xmir)
<willcooke> - Merged in Andreas Pokorny's changes to make XMir work with upcoming Mir 0.14.0 and added package to landing-004 PPA
<willcooke> - Package updates
<willcooke> - Package sponsorship
<willcooke> #topic Any other business
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-30 | Current topic: Any other business
<desrt> nice day to fly a kite, i say
<willcooke> Thanks to Laney for following up on the build issues already
<willcooke> it *is* a nice day to fly a kite
<willcooke> any one for any more?
<seb128> not me
<willcooke> 1m timeout set...
<Laney> seb128: could you promote for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgom/+bug/1471292 please?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1471292 in libgom (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libgom" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Laney> #notaob
<seb128> Laney, is there anything that is going to keep it in?
<seb128> we usual promote only when needed
<willcooke> let's go fly kites then...
<seb128> otherwise it creates component mismatch noise and other archive admin demote it
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316"
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jul  7 15:53:07 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-07-07-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks everyone
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grilo-plugins/0.2.14-5ubuntu1/+build/7628524
 * Laney knows the rules
<seb128> that's a "yes" I guess?
<tkamppeter> seb128, you can make MIRs getting through more quickly? I have one very important, bug 1455644.
<ubot5> bug 1455644 in ippusbxd (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ippusbxd" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455644
<Laney> indeed
<seb128> tkamppeter, sorry but I can't really...
<Laney> tkamppeter: I only ask because it is approved
<Laney> and he can execute the promotion
<Laney> you need ~ubuntu-mir
<desrt>  /away flying a kite
<seb128> desrt, enjoy!
<seb128> what's the hipe about kites today?!
<desrt> (er, really, just lunch...)
<desrt> seb128: did you ever see mary poppins?
<seb128> no...
<desrt> too bad
<desrt> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BA-g8YYPKVo
<happyaron> well good night guys
<Laney> happyaron: 晚安
<happyaron> wow
<seb128> happyaron, night
<willcooke> cya happyaron
<desrt> seb128: really, just watch the movie.  it's an absolute classic :)
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> desrt, k!
<seb128> desrt, enjoy lunch ;-)
<Laney> beep beep beep beep beep beeeeeeeeeeeep
 * Laney hears the 5pm pips
<seb128> Laney, tea time?
<Laney> tea and flapjack
<seb128> Laney, libgom promoted
<Laney> thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<attente> Laney: can you merge and upload https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/gtk/refresh-mir-2?
<Laney> yeah, probably tomorrow
<attente> thanks
<Laney> you can just request a review from me on the mp btw
 * willcooke EOD
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-07-08
<duflu> Wily is now on kernel 4.0. Why not 4.1?
<willcooke> morning
<Laney> yoooo
<Laney> duflu_: ask #ubuntu-kernel
<willcooke> what up Laney
<Laney> hey willcooke
<Laney> we finally won the pub quiz last night
<willcooke> \o/
<Laney> after going every week for 20 months or so
<willcooke> congrats!
<willcooke> Did you win some meat?
<Laney> OMG no :(
<Laney> just beer
<willcooke> always useful
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney
<willcooke> which pub?
<willcooke> hi seb128
<Laney> johnson arms
<Laney> hey seb128!
<seb128> Laney, did you pay a round to celebrate winning? ;-)
<seb128> or how to pay more than beer than if you didn't win :p
<Laney> everybody claimed their free half pint :)
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> leaves some left over for us to have free next week :P
<larsu> morning Brits!
<willcooke> hey larsu
<pitti> hey desktoppers!
<davmor2> larsu: you say that like the rest of Europe isn't up yet ;)
<seb128> hey pitti
<larsu> davmor2: I say that like I just saw two Brits appear :)
<larsu> hi pitti !
<davmor2> larsu: hahaha
<Laney> anpok_: I'm uploading a new revision of gtk3 for wily to the ppa
<Laney> attente gave me an update
<Laney> do you know when this is likely to be uploaded to wily?
<anpok_> ok
<ricotz> Laney, hi :), jfyi, https://launchpad.net/zeitgeist/0.9/0.9.16
<willcooke> oh, budgets on
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: huh?
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, uk thing
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: you should join the euro. much more excitement and drama here every day.
<willcooke> never!!
<willcooke> ;)
<Laney> oh here comes some depressing road plans
<desrt> i wish our parliamentary traditions were as cool as the british ones
<desrt> all we get on budget day is a finance minister in a new pair of shoes
<Laney> oh geeeeeeeeeeeez
<davmor2> Laney: don't be daft they only repair roads to waste money in march so they meet their budgeting targets
<willcooke> davmor2, it's funny because it's true
<willcooke> :)
<Sweet5hark> willcooke, Laney: will they finally fix your roads to let people drive on the right side properly?
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, never!!!
<Sweet5hark> oh, that was even on exclamation mark more.
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: We protect our right to fight with swords whilst driving our cars you foreigners will never understand us ;)
<czajkowski> Laney: you listening in now to the budget ?
<czajkowski> Harman mentioing the road plans :)
<Laney> czajkowski: I turned it off
<Laney> they switched to pundits
<Laney> (radio 4)
<czajkowski> ahh  intersting
<seb128> Laney, mvo, your recent gdebi update has issues, https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/faddc19ae6194e717b4f2cdef06c21ea0c8ad068
<mvo> seb128, Laney: I wonder if this helps http://paste.ubuntu.com/11841410/ - in a meeting right now though
<Laney> mvo: looks right to me
 * willcooke -> EOD
<willcooke> gnight
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-07-09
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> desrt: I think there may be a bug in the improvements for g_signal_handler_disconnect in glib 2.45.3. I'm hitting this crash in gnome-screensaver (used when a11y is enabled under unity): http://paste.ubuntu.com/11846406/
<TheMuso> desrt: I just confirmed that reverting back to libgobject from 2.45.2 I can successfully unlock my session. With 2.45.3, if I attempt to unlock the session, gnome-screensaver-dialog crashes when unlock is clicked.
<TheMuso> desrt: Happy to file a bug upstream tomorrow, just thought I'd give you a quick dump now, since Ubuntu is probably one fo the last distros to still be using gnome-screensaver...
<TheMuso> desrt: And I don't know of anything else that crashes in this way.
<willcooke> morning
<willcooke> hey TheMuso
<larsu> morning :)
<TheMuso> Hey willcooke.
<RAOF> Hey willcooke!
<seb128> hey willcooke TheMuso RAOF
<pitti> hey willcooke
<pitti> ça va seb128 !
<pitti> hey-ho RAOF!
<seb128> pitti, salut ! oui, et toi ?
<RAOF> Hey pitti!
<RAOF> Also seb128!
 * TheMuso waves to everyone else. :)
<RAOF> Hey, launchpad now does side-by-side diffs (at least for git)!
<pitti> hey TheMuso, how are you?
<TheMuso> pitti: Not too bad thanks, yourself?
<pitti> quite well, thanks!
<Laney> morning
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> hey seb128, not bad thanks!
<Laney> gave blood last night
 * Laney now gets drunk rapidly
<Laney> you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks!
<seb128> Laney, larsu, how is the theme update coming?
<seb128> larsu, did you get feedback on the scrollbar branch?
 * seb128 is going to try again in a bit
<larsu> seb128: no feedback yet :/ I'd prefer some feedback from design tbh
<larsu> it's a bit ugly now because I don't know how to make things look good
<seb128> willcooke, is there any way you could twist some design team arms to get them to give us some feedback on the new scrollbars theming?
<willcooke> seb128, sure.  If someone can help me install them then I will make a video and speak to John Lea
<willcooke> I will set up a VM now
<willcooke> should it be based on 15.10?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> Laney, larsu, ^ can you help willcooke to install them to demo to design?
<willcooke> I'll install a W VM now and then larsu I will ping you
<larsu> sure
<larsu> maybe Laney can upload it to the desktop team ppa? That might be easiest
<Laney> is there a merge prpoposal?
<Laney> and is there a branch for other theme fixes?
<larsu> no & no
<Laney> ok
<Laney> wtf
<Laney> "mount: unknown filesystem type 'aufs'"
<seb128> what did you do?
<Laney> new kernel I guess
<seb128> yeah, unsure what's the context but I had issues in the snappy image with linux 4 vs 3.19 before
<Laney> my schroots are configured to use aufs
<Laney> now they don't work!
 * Laney pinged -kernel
<Laney> seems to be an error
<Laney> willcooke: larsu: It's going to be in ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ppa shortly
<larsu> thanks Laney!
<willcooke> thanks Laney.  W machine has just installed
<Laney> what do you think is weird?
<willcooke> hrm, amazon icon looks crappy
<Laney> there's no animation when it transitions to expanded
<willcooke> could just be a VM thing
<Laney> ...amazon icon...
<willcooke> in the launcher
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> weren't we supposed/allowed to get rid of that?
<willcooke> dunno, seb128 any ideas?
 * larsu remembers jason saying something like that
<Laney> me too
<larsu> bbiab, going to lunch
<Laney> but I have been spreading that rumour
<Laney> so all knowledge could have come from me and I might have made it up :P
<willcooke> h
<willcooke> ha
<larsu> I heard Jason say it
<Laney> oh GREAT!
<willcooke> I'll see what I can find out...
<Laney> nice one
 * larsu wonders if he was the one spreading the rumor
<Laney> well I think that I remember him saying it too
<Laney> in my head while we were walking through the lobby at citizen m
<willcooke> Laney, any chance you have an email on this topci?
<willcooke> *topic?
<Laney> afraid not
<willcooke> no worries, I'll speak to some guys
<willcooke> Laney, larsu - Amazon icon (web app) stays/
<willcooke> guess we should fix the icon then
<Laney> HAHA
 * willcooke looks for one
<Laney> gosh darn it
 * willcooke looks for one later
<willcooke> oki, my W machine is ready to go, Laney I should add this ppa right:  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Laney> yup
<willcooke> larsu, Laney - have installed the PPA and rebooted - should I be seeing the new osb in, say, gedit?
<Laney> yep
<Laney> hit enter enough times to make a scrollbar
 * willcooke sees the old scroll bars
<willcooke> (have restarted)
<Laney> screenshot?
<Laney> apt-cache policy overlay-scrollbar-gtk3
<willcooke> Laney, http://imgur.com/7VmJu7Q
<Laney> ES KANN NICHT SEIN
<Laney> apt-cache policy libgtk-3-0
<willcooke> just sorting out c&p
<willcooke> installed 0.2.16+r359 yada yada yada
<Laney> probs easiest to install an ssh server
<willcooke> done
<willcooke> libgtk-3-0:
<willcooke>   Installed: 3.14.13-0ubuntu1
<willcooke>   Candidate: 3.16.4-2ubuntu1
<willcooke>   Version table:
<willcooke>      3.16.4-2ubuntu1 0
<willcooke>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wily/main amd64 Packages
<willcooke>  *** 3.14.13-0ubuntu1 0
<willcooke>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Laney> yeaaaaaah that's old
<Laney> can you dist-upgrade?
<willcooke> ahh
<willcooke> sorry
<willcooke> running
<Laney> it's because of the old iso thing that got mentioned on the ML yesterday
<Laney> I guess you used /current/
<willcooke> yeah I think so
 * larsu back
<larsu> Laney: you speak loud in german!
<Laney> my language for shocked outrage is german, so I tend to be shouting then :)
<larsu> good choice
<willcooke> can haz new scroll bars
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> peerrrrtty
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> willcooke, no idea about the amazon icon, but seems like you figured it out
<willcooke> seb128, yeah, sorted.  It stays
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> that's making Laney sad
<Laney> the dash online search was another thing wasn't it
<Laney> the default for that
<seb128> btw didn't we speak also about not ^
<seb128> but thinking about it I'm unsure if we have a setting for that
<seb128> or if it would require code changes
<Laney> isn't it the toggle that didrocks implemented?
<seb128> from what I remember what was mentioned as "acceptable" to "up" was to disable online query for default dash screen/apps/files
<seb128> but specific scopes that rely on online content should stop be able to do those/work
<seb128> e.g wikipedia
<seb128> and I think the setting just turn off remote use and makes those lens useless
<seb128> which would probably not be validated
<Laney> needs some design then
<seb128> yeah :-/
<Laney> I could imagine adding a stock message to those lenses that just says 'you disabled online search, unlucky'
<seb128> I'm unsure we would get a mandate to do that
<seb128> it's basically making those useless by default
<Laney> shrug
<seb128> yeah, I know
<seb128> but not my decision :-/
<seb128> we can still ask I guess
<seb128> I just have a feeling about the reply, from past discussions
<Laney> oh are these the server side ones?
<seb128> yes
<Laney> how do you search in those specifically?
<seb128> wikipedia:london
<seb128> or weather:london
<larsu> amazon:london
<larsu> people who bought London also bought ...
<seb128> lol
 * larsu wonders what people who bought London would also buy
<larsu> a mug with the queen?
<davmor2> larsu: if the answer isn't New York, Paris and Milan then they missed a treat
<larsu> davmor2: Paris?!
<Laney> seb128: you want to file a design request bug?
<Laney> I wonder if it is implementable to have a preference which allows the prefix ones to go through
<Laney> so don't search for "london" but do for "wikipedia:london"
<seb128> Laney, can do
<Laney> that probably has to leak searches with a : in them though
<davmor2> larsu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5mtclwloEQ
<Laney> unless we have a list client side
<Laney> which I guess the server could provide
<seb128> also there are the filters/categories in the right sidebar
<larsu> davmor2: I'm in Germany, where this video is blocked
 * larsu is a bit happy about that actually
<Laney> ah yeah, so we do have a list
<davmor2> larsu: look up, right said fred, I'm too sexy :)
<willcooke> \m/
 * Laney is listening to gangsta's paradise on the radio
<Laney> much better, although less sexy, than right said fred
<davmor2> Laney: Been spending most our lives living in a gangsta's paradise coolio and lv  classic track
<willcooke> Laney, larsu, seb128 - email gone to design re: new OSB.  What this space...
<Laney> thx
<Laney> I think we could take this as iteration numero uno anyway
<Laney> it's better than the default style imho
<willcooke> +1
<seb128> right, that would be a good start
<seb128> it might make things easier to test/see for design as well
<Laney> is that progress bar bug you found fixed?
<Laney> looks ok to me in widget factory
<larsu> thx willcooke
<larsu> Laney: yes, I fixed that
<Laney> you beast
<larsu> (rewrote the branch)
<Laney> good work
<larsu> seb128 told me to!
<larsu> he likes his progress bars
<Laney> FDD
<larsu> f... d... d... ?
 * larsu hates abbrivations
<seb128> f*** Debian D?
<Laney> haha
<larsu> haha
 * seb128 takes a guess :p
<pitti> floppy disk drive
<Laney> fear driven developmpent
<Laney> maybe SDD
<larsu> pitti: I was thinking that...
<larsu> Laney: lol
<larsu> I'm not afraid of seb128 though - he's far enough away
<larsu> ........ or is he?
<Laney> erm, he has root
<larsu> uh oh
 * larsu starts breathing heavily
<larsu> (and faints)
 * Laney is jabbed in the stomach by a violently opening cd drive
<seb128> don't worry, soon you are going to be on another continent
<seb128> that's far enough ;-)
<seb128> Laney, don't do that!
<Laney> root did it
 * seb128 denies
<seb128> http://blog.launchpad.net/general/launchpad-news-april-june-2015
<seb128> nice to see so much good launchpad work
<larsu> you're diverting!
<seb128> :-)
<larsu> but yeah, cool stuff
<seb128> "The mails sent when a reviewer adds inline comments now only include relevant parts of the diff context rather than the entire diff, making them much easier to read and making it harder to miss comments (#1334577)"
<seb128> \o/
<Laney> I filed a bug and then it got fixed
<Laney> amazing!
<seb128> yeah, those things happen sometime
<seb128> which one?
<Laney> about depwait
<seb128> side by side diff as well!
<Laney> and not being detected correctly
<seb128> cool
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, I can't wait to switch to git ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you can already do it no?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, I've not tried the git hosting in launchpad yet
<larsu> are we planning on migrating all the things at some point?
<seb128> I doubt so
<seb128> it's going to be up to teams/people to decide what they want to migrate
<seb128> but I guess most content is going to migrate at some point yes
<larsu> I'm asking my team :)
<seb128> Laney wanted to migrate the gnome packaging to full source in git
<seb128> to make easier to cherry pick from upstream
<seb128> but I guess it's non trivial to do
<larsu> full source? Crazy!
<seb128> hehe
<Laney> it's nice
<Laney> being able to diff/blame/log across the full history
<larsu> is that still easy with all those merge commits?
<Laney> which?
<larsu> I guess it's easier than the alternative...
<larsu> Laney: you'd merge new versions into the packaging branch, no?
<Laney> oh yeah, from the tag
<Laney> people sometimes then commit the contents of the tarball at that point
<Laney> to get the generated stuff
<larsu> why? Can't that be generated when building the package?
<Laney> if you want to upload the same tarball that upstream released
<larsu> ah, right
<larsu> *if* :P
<Laney> yeah that's kind of legacy in some ways
<Laney> especially with signed tags
<larsu> what do we still use those for?
<larsu> we're not doing it for canonical-upstream projects, right?
<Laney> http://joeyh.name/blog/entry/upstream_git_repositories/ <- relevant post
<larsu> ah, thanks
<Laney> ours are generated by bzr export, basically
<larsu> right
<Laney> I wonder if pristine-tar is involved at some point
<seb128> Laney, can you start a desktop-next build for me?
<seb128> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ is still down
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> balloons: do you know if this much downtime is expected?
<Laney> running anyway
<seb128> thanks
 * willcooke has found a bug(?) in OSB
<willcooke> might be a virtual box thing
<willcooke> or just expected behaviour
<willcooke> https://goo.gl/photos/h5i3EDmPeyA1QBjP9
<willcooke> When I access the scrollbars for an application which isn't focused
<willcooke> and I try and drag the scroll bar
<willcooke> in the case of gedit, it selects the text as I drag rather than scrolling the window
<willcooke> what do you reckon larsu?  Should I log it or ignore?
<willcooke> that link is a video btw
<Sweet5hark> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/wily/4.4.4/libreoffice-l10n_4.4.4~rc3-0ubuntu1_source.changes http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/wily/4.4.4/libreoffice_4.4.4~rc3-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<Sweet5hark> seb128: please consider these for upload to wily as discussed.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, looking
<Laney> willcooke: that only happens with the themed version
<Laney> interesting
<Laney> will let larsu analyse
 * Laney has a missed call from a mysterious london number
<Laney> why can't people leave voicemail :(
<willcooke> Laney, http://who-called.co.uk/
<willcooke> There's one with an API which I hooked in to my asterisk server to automatically reject spam calls
<willcooke> but it's a bit hit and miss
<willcooke> mostly miss
<Laney> oh nice
<Laney> I googled it but this didn't come up
<Laney> seems to be spam
<Laney> http://who-called.co.uk/Number/02036349821
 * Laney enjoys the top two comments
<Laney> NSFW though :)
<willcooke> ha!
<willcooke> Worth asking
<willcooke> #5 has a good opening line
 * Laney is going to, ahem, lunch now
<Laney> biab!
<ogra_> Laney, geez, you brits ... i just had breakfast here and you already do lunch !
<pitti> ogra_: oh, you're in the US again?
<ogra_> pitti, lol, nope, at home
<pitti> would be late breakfast even for west coast :)
<ogra_> just so busy that i forget to eat :)
<Sweet5hark> without further comment: https://twitter.com/mjg59/status/619150575574323200
<pitti> seb128: sometimes I get text plymouht in VM, sometimes the dots; it seems to depend on both -vga and the time of day/dollar course/air pressure
<pitti> seb128: with -vga vmware I reliably get dots, and with the default it's sometimes this sometimes that
<pitti> seb128: s/dots/text mode/
<seb128> pitti, I'm using virt-manager, unsure if that makes a difference
<pitti> seb128: could be, not sure what -vga it uses
<pitti> seb128: anyway, if you didn't try to switch VTs, it's very likely that it's the issue I'm seeing
<seb128> pitti, I'm using qlx for graphics, only way to get unity8/mir to work
<seb128> right
<pitti> seb128: oh, that does 3d? never tried that
<pitti> Unknown vga type: qlx
<pitti> hmm
<seb128> pitti, http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/setup_kvm_for_mir.html
<seb128> pitti, sorry, typo,qxl
<pitti> seb128: nice, that works (-vga qxl)
<pitti> and a really shiny plymouth
<seb128> :-)
<tseliot> seb128: hi, can you have a look at this merge request, please? The change looks good to me: https://code.launchpad.net/~timchen119/unity-settings-daemon/unity-settings-daemon.1471708.trusty/+merge/264163
<seb128> pitti, I can't reproduce the hang now, maybe it was the vt issue
<pitti> seb128: you mean you do get the emergency shell?
<seb128> pitti, but I don't understand, with the buggy fstab I guess an user session half the boots and the shell the other half
<seb128> guess->get
<pitti> seb128: yes, it's a race condition; adding plymouht --wait after plymouth quit fixes it reliably here
<pitti> seb128: A/B partition?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> but it always boot B
<seb128> it's a new install
<seb128> hum
<seb128> wait
<seb128> I've a buggy update on A, I wonder if that's the boot that gives me the shell
 * seb128 tries again
<seb128> tseliot, I don't like that hack much...
<Laney> tseliot: what happens if it hangs?
<Laney> is touchscreen broken or something?
<tseliot> Laney: everything's broken
<Laney> no
<Laney> I mean if the 3s timeout fires
<Laney> I assume everything is broken now because the system() call blocks when xinput hangs
<Laney> but timeout means that it only hangs for at most 3 seconds now, then it's killed
<Laney> what is broken if it gets killed?
<tseliot> Laney: only mapping the touch input device onto the touchscreen area
<tseliot> which is not a big deal
<tseliot> I should actually adjust the description. I was convinced we were doing sleep 3
<tseliot> but yes, that is a problem only if an external screen is connected
<tseliot> it's a hack but it's better than blocking u-s-d
<tseliot> seb128: if it takes 3 seconds to call xinput, then something is really wrong
<Laney> did anyone try to look at why that happens?
<tseliot> I think it's a race condition in the skylake code of the intel driver
<larsu> willcooke: Laney: ugh, indeed.
<larsu> (sorry, was out printing tshirts. don't ask)
<willcooke> larsu, :D
<Laney> you joining the open source tea party now?
<willcooke> larsu, you want me to log a bug anywhere?
<larsu> Laney: are those the people that hate systemd?
<Laney> I just heard they are big in Berlin
<larsu> willcooke: I'm checking right now if there's an upstream bug for that already
<larsu> Laney: really?! I want to meet them!
<larsu> hm, there doesn't seem to be one
<larsu> same problem in Adwaita
<larsu> Laney, willcooke: I'm investigating this problem. Note that this also happens in current wily (my branch only restyles them)
<Laney> ok
<larsu> ok :)
<seb128> ok!
<willcooke> ok?
<larsu> ok
<willcooke> ok!
 * larsu is glad we're all on the same page
<seb128> tseliot, Laney, btw if that hack is needed it should also be applied to wily no?
<tseliot> seb128: correct
<Laney> ye
<Laney> I'm commenting btw
<tseliot> thanks
<seb128> Sweet5hark, you should try to apply again to dmb for libreoffice btw
<Laney> is it right for notify-osd to override GDK_SCALE or should it be fixed in some other way? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/1374301)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1374301 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "osd notifications blurry" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<larsu> Laney: should be fixed in another way
<larsu> looks like it assumes that GDK doesn't know anything about scaling and just does the scaling itself
<Laney> right, but it gets it correct
<larsu> it's blurry, no?
<Laney> not if you set GDK_SCALE=1
<larsu> hackish, no?
<Laney> don't know
<Laney> it gets the dpi and stuff and calculates things itself
<Laney> maybe it is right to tell GDK not to mess with that
<larsu> it gets at least some stuff wrong though
<larsu> for example, changing from/to hidpi makes it look wonky
<larsu> (until restarting it)
<larsu> does it behave correctly for different screens?
<larsu> and even then, the correct way to tell gdk that it shouldn't scale is probably calling gdk_x11_display_set_window_scale()
<willcooke> gotta go
<willcooke> cya
<Laney> meh weird
<Laney> calling _set_window_scale(..., 1) makes it tiny
<Laney> but GDK_SCALE=1 does not
 * Laney gives up for now
<Laney> climbing time, later!
<larsu> enjoy!
<achiang> bregma: hey there, do you have any tips for making an external monitor work better when your laptop is HiDPI?
<achiang> i'm using this rune, and it kinda works, but performance is super sluggish: xrandr --output eDP1 --auto --output HDMI1 --auto --panning  3840x2400+3200+0 --scale 2x2 --right-of eDP1
<achiang> oh, i suppose i should say i'm on 14.04.02
<bregma> achiang, have you tried just plugging it in an using the control panel to adjust scaling on it instead of trying dark xrandr magic?
<achiang> bregma: i can adjust scale for menu and title bars, but the "scale all window contents to match" option is confusing
<achiang> also, i can only use about 1/4 of the external screen when i do that
<achiang> basically, window content looks ridiculous either on the built-in screen or the external, depending on what the setting of "scale all window contents to match" is
<achiang> either gigantor or tiny
<mitya57> desrt: hi, do you have any decision on per-session gsettings defaults patches? (i.e. will you accept or reject them?)
<desrt> mitya57: i already said i was rejecting them
<mitya57> desrt: Can you please mark them as rejected in bugzilla then?
<mitya57> And also, are you going to implement it in some other way, or not implement at all?
<desrt> can you remind me of the bug number?
<mitya57> desrt: gnome 746592
<ubot5> Gnome bug 746592 in gsettings "Support for per-session overrides" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=746592
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-07-10
<duflu> robert_ancell: Is there a bug open for the black notification box on login screen in wily?
<duflu> Seems to be an alpha-related issue specific to lightdm(?)
<robert_ancell> duflu, I haven't seen a bug
<robert_ancell> duflu, I guess notify-osd might have started doing something differently?
<duflu> robert_ancell: Maybe. So do a log a bug against just notify-osd? lightdm I guess isn't doing any active compositing..
<robert_ancell> duflu, yeah, I'd file against notify-osd + unity-greeter
<robert_ancell> I doubt lightdm would be having any influence
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<willcooke> morning seb128
<seb128> hey willcooke
<larsu> morning willcooke!
<Laney> hey hey
<Laney> it's friday!
<Laney> I hope
 * Laney checks
<Laney> phew
<larsu> hi Laney!
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> happy friday!
<larsu> Laney: don't have the weekday shown in i-datetime?
 * seb128 is having another of those week if he's unsure he's happy it's already friday
<Laney> it means you get another chance next week :P
<seb128> lol, yeah
<seb128> Laney, do you plans for the w.e?
<seb128> how was the murder mustery w.e btw?
<Laney> no not really, home alone this weekend so i'll probably end up doing not much
<Laney> maybe go for a ride or something
<Laney> murder mystery was good
<Laney> the plot was seriously complicated
<Laney> we didn't come very close to getting to the truth
<seb128> how are those handled?
<seb128> who was organizing?
 * seb128 read about the principle, unsure how it works in practice
<Laney> some company writes the story and then hires the place to stage it
<Laney> there were like 7 actors there all weekend who were in character
<Laney> and you had to talk to them to try to find out what happened
<Laney> there's a police evidence room with cryptic clues too
<Laney> but it turned out to be massively more complex than we were expecting
<Laney> we thought it would be like "oh, this person killed that person because they want their money"
<Laney> but it was actually a big conspiracy
<Laney> #fail
<seb128> haha
<seb128> sounds fun still :-)
<larsu> that's really cool
<Laney> yeah it was
<Laney> she said the next one would be on a james bond theme ;-)
<Laney> colocate with a sprint?
<Laney> :)
<larsu> yes!
<seb128> haha
<larsu> speaking of which - are we planning one alreadt/
<larsu> *already?
<Laney> it was a hotel not unlike ones we normally go to
<seb128> so how does it work in practice? you spend your w.e at the location? do you have other activities/lunch/diner organized?
<Laney> meals are included and some games / party
<Laney> that's when the main events happen
<seb128> cool
<Laney> pitti: do you know how far back britney/adt-britney looks to consider regression vs always failed?
<Laney> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Wily/view/AutoPkgTest/job/wily-adt-kde4libs/ is considered a regression
<pitti> Laney: if it ever succeeded in the current release it's considered a regression
<pitti> Laney: jenkins apparently dropped runs 1-20 already
<pitti> Laney: it's in results.history on snakefruit
<pitti> Laney: but given how long it has failed and how uninterested the Kubuntu guys seem to be to actually land their stuff, a force-badtest is probably in order?
<Laney> that might let in the thing that actually broke kde4libs, maybe a skiptest though?
<pitti> yeah, for non-K* packages blocked by it?
<Laney> although actually it only holds back pcre3
<Laney> weird
<pitti> Laney: I already overrode results.history for a few unrealted packages which were held back by it
<Laney> I wonder if there's a way to do this differently
<Laney> Like only run tests using the packages we are trying to migrate
<pitti> yeah, we'd need smaller temporary release "bubbles" with sets of pacakges instaed of just one giant -proposed pool
<pitti> but then you need to mark them somehow which you want to release as a group
<pitti> we talked about this briefly in #u-devel yesterday
<Laney> Such as doing it after the _output stage
<Laney> Then it feeds back into the excuses stage for the next run
<Laney> or something
<pitti> we could try to run the test twice, once against "testing" (wily") and once against "unstable" (-proposed) in britney,
<pitti> right, infinity mentioned that too
<Laney> So if I upload a glib2.0 which regresses libsoup then next time I could still upload a new libsoup which fixes an independent bug and still have it go in
<Laney> because the second run would not take the new glib when it runs the new libsoup's tests
<Laney> but I could be fixing a genuine bug in libsoup that was exposed by the new glib so you need a way to figure that out and still let glib in
<Laney> maybe try (new libsoup+old glib) and (new libsoup+new glib) in this second run
<Laney> because we stored that glib broke libsoup
 * Laney flails :)
<Laney> pitti: anyway, can I hack results.history here? just s/FAIL/PASS/?
<pitti> Laney: proposed-migration/autopkgtest/data/adt/wily-proposed/amd64/work/results.history
<pitti> Laney: but only for the "right" triggering package
<Laney> yep
<pitti> ^kde4libs.*yourpackage
<pitti> kde4libs 4:4.14.6-4~ubuntu4 FAIL pcre3 2:8.35-7ubuntu1
<Laney> I want a hint type for this
<pitti> e. g. that
<pitti> yeah, we need a "ignore failed test of foo for package bar
<pitti> the results.history hacking will soon stop working when we switch to the cloudy stuff
<pitti> bbl, running
<Laney> zombie horde?
 * larsu looks around
<larsu> can they climb stairs?
<larsu> is archive.ubuntu.com slow for anyone else or just me?
<pitti> 3.209 kB/s
<pitti> can't complain
<pitti> oh, a new LibO
<pitti> nice apt-get download benchmark :) → 2.482 kB/s
<larsu> it seems ok again (I'm at 1,390 kB/s)
<larsu> woah. look at that locale!
<larsu> ah, that's a '000 separator, not a decimal point of course
<larsu> color me happy
<willcooke> it was slow for me yesterday, but ok now
<pitti> larsu: ah yes, German here :)
<larsu> ya, I figured :)
<larsu> ah, GNOME
<larsu> let's force-enable the touchpad when it's the only pointing device present, becasue otherwise people might get confused
<larsu> result: people get confused because their enable/disable touchpad key doesn't work anymore
 * larsu thinks we should just kick that logic out
<seb128> +1
<seb128> I was pondering suggesting that on the bug as well
<larsu> when someone disables their touchpad, it shouldn't magically be reenabled just because they plugged/unplugged a mouse
<ogra_> just ship a mouse with the image and force-disable the touchpad ;)
<larsu> haha
<larsu> seb128: maybe we should get some input (haha, "input") from mpt?
<larsu> but this is fairly clear-cut I think
<seb128> larsu, yeah, he's off in vac for the next week though
<seb128> maybe suggest on the upstream bug to disable the logic meanwhile?
<seb128> and wait a bit to see if they comment
<larsu> this was an oem issue you said?
<larsu> I'm in favor of just throwing it out in u-s-d
<larsu> the code upstream is different now anyways (I'll still comment, though)
<seb128> it's an oem issue yes
<seb128> larsu, did you see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-settings-daemon/+bug/1454950/comments/9
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1454950 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "It needs to press touchpad hotkey twice to re-enable touchpad" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> larsu, so yeah, code change but it seems they still have the issue
<larsu> seb128: I did, yes. The logic is still the same - just saying the same patch wouldn't apply
<seb128> right
<desrt> i disagree, btw
<desrt> touchpad being reenabled makes sense
<desrt> for the same reason as it makes sense to reenable the internal display if you turned it off when you connected an external monitor
<desrt> for keyboard-centric folks like us it may seem silly, but to a newb, a computer with no pointing device is utterly unusable
<desrt> and maybe they would want to have used the trackpad to navigate to the UI to... reenable the trackpad
<desrt> which presents an annoying catch-22
<larsu> so what do you do with people that disable the trackpad from their keyboard?
<desrt> however... it should probably do the same thing as the monitors panel in another way too: it should remember that the last time i plugged in a certain monitor i disabled the internal device
<larsu> because this is what's causing the issue right now
<desrt> and it should do the same for the trackpad
<desrt> since that would be really useful: my computer learns that when i connect my mouse it ought to disable the trackpad just as it knows to automatically turn off the internal screen when i connect my monitor
<desrt> that's the real bug, i think
<desrt> it's annyoing if unplugging/replugging the mouse results in a state change (enabling of the trackpad) which i guess it now does?
<larsu> yes
<desrt> so file the real bug
<larsu> it is filed...
<larsu> wait, which one do you mean?
<desrt> about re-disabling the trackpad via memory?
<desrt> because that's the real bug
<larsu> ah. That's what you think. I disagree
<desrt> enabling it when it's the lack pointing device is pretty logical
<desrt> *last
<larsu> the bug we have right now is that it's impossible to disable the trackpad
<seb128> I should be able to disable the trackpad if I want
<larsu> if it's the only thing left
<larsu> which people tend to want to do...
<desrt> what's the logic there?
<desrt> it's annoying you when you're doing data entry?
<larsu> I have a laptop with a trackpad and I accidentally touch it while typing?!
<desrt> turn on the typing detection?
<larsu> GNOME removes the switch in g-c-c if it's the last thing
<desrt> i mean... i hate trackpads as much as the next person, and for all of the same reasons
<larsu> and it breaks XF86TouchpadToggle
<larsu> (nt completely though, becasue that's buggy as well)
<larsu> (have to hit it twice to disable/enable or something)
<desrt> but trackpad-shittiness-mitigation is working fairly well thesse days
<larsu> not all people have the newest laptops
<larsu> so you think that button on their keyboard should just do ... nothing?
<desrt> syndaemon is pretty universal
<seb128> delays are different between users
<desrt> my 'change monitor config' button also does nothing if my internal display is the only one
<desrt> i guess you would expect that this should disable my internal screen?
<desrt> maybe i'm just listening to music...
<seb128> the screen key is "cycle between config"
<seb128> not "turn the screen off"
<seb128> so it does what it's meant to do
<seb128> cycle between the valid config
<seb128> there is only 1 in that case
<seb128> the touchpad key is "toggle touchpad state"
<seb128> and it doesn't do that
<larsu> we do disallow turning the screen off when it's the last one...
<desrt> i think we're splitting hairs :)
<larsu> so desrt has a point there
<seb128> there is a different
<larsu> I still don't think it's a good one...
<seb128> you can't use a computer without a screen
<seb128> you can use without a pointing device
<desrt> seb128: listening to music...
<desrt> and again: for most humans, that's not true
<desrt> a pointer is really essential
<desrt> and there is a point that both of you are failing to gasp: accidental settings happen
<larsu> and they have a key
<larsu> on their KEYBOARD
<desrt> also: intentional settings that are later forgotten
<larsu> to reenable it
<desrt> this is a real thing and it's a serious problem
<seb128> desrt, you can't really start the music without a screen to see what to select
<desrt> that's generally why we try to avoid "[x] break my computer" settings unless the breakage is always immediately obvious and reversable
<larsu> desrt: "You've turned off the last pointing device. Hit ESC to turn it back on"
<desrt> because someone will be poking around some panel, and they'll set it, then forget that they ever did it
<desrt> and later their computer will not be working
<larsu> [ ] don't show this message again
<seb128> well, a setting is different from a keyboard key
<desrt> and in particular, they're very likely not to notice it if they did it when they had a mouse in
<desrt> since they're not using the trackpad
<desrt> maybe they pressed the key by mistake...
<larsu> let's disable the "disconnect from wifi" key as well
<seb128> you get a notification telling you what you did
<desrt> larsu: hardware wifi switches are a serious usability issue as well
<larsu> also the mute key
<desrt> larsu: which is why there is UI dedicated to 'disabled in hardware' in GNOME now
<larsu> what does that do?
<desrt> it tells you if your hardware killswitch is on
<larsu> oh, just tell you that it's disabled from the keyboard?
<desrt> also: people are used to selecting wifi networks
<desrt> so it gives a natural place to put that in some UI
<larsu> in any case, I see your point, but I'm not convinced. Turning off the trackpad is a legitimate feature that people use
<desrt> but one personal point: my mother accidentally kill-switched her laptop and she had to call me to tell her how to fix it
<desrt> and it even took me about 10 minutes before i figured it out (over the phone)
<larsu> hopefully she won't have to do that when we;ve all switched to voip
<desrt> (as a user she is not used to selecting wifi networks because she only uses the computer at home and my sister set it up for her and she never touched that part of the UI again)
<larsu> I guess this is the real solution: https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201933
<desrt> ya.  that was my argument
<desrt> remember the user's preference for disabling the trackpad when an external device is connected
<larsu> it's a different setting though
<larsu> brb
<desrt> anyway... trackpad-hate is semi-legit, so i guess i understand the gripe
<desrt> but syndaemon is working nicely these days...
<desrt> and that works on more or less any laptop made in the last 15 years...
<seb128> desrt, that's assuming that the issue is click while typing
<seb128> I'm more often annoying by the "clicks while paused/thinking"
<seb128> annoyed*
 * desrt never has this issue
<seb128> you probably don't stop with the hands on the keyboard/in position
 * desrt has only 'difficult to accurately position' and 'accidentally rightclick when trying to leftclick', but that has more to do with lack of proper physical buttons
<seb128> well, in any case discussing personal experiences is not really relevant there
<larsu> I think it doesn't matter whether syndaemon is nice enough. If there's a button on the keyboard, it should work
<seb128> right
<desrt> maybe
<seb128> it should do something at least
<larsu> ya
<desrt> but imho, disconnecting an external device should always force the setting back to 'enabled'
<seb128> maybe open a dialog that you need to click to confirm
<desrt> if you want to re-disable it, you can
<desrt> NO DIALOG
<desrt> don't make me hurt you
<seb128> you are the one asking for that"
<desrt> no
<seb128> "don't let the key do the action it's made to do"
<desrt> i am asking that disconnecting the mouse reenables the trackpad
<desrt> possibly with the usual visual notification that accompanies that
 * larsu wonders why the current code doesn't even get the "feature" right
<seb128> desrt, yeah, that's an orthogonal behaviour/request
<desrt> ideally it would also remember to re-disable the trackpad next time the mouse goes in (again, with the correct notification)
<larsu> we're so overthinking this
<desrt> but ya... if the mouse is out and you explicitly press the 'disable' key, it should disable i guess
<seb128> in any case it shouldn't get in a state where the gsettings key value doesn't match the actual valye
<desrt> disagree :D
<seb128> lol
<desrt> although that raises an interesting other angle that i failed to think about before :)
<desrt> i now have to consider if adding/removing hardware counts as 'user interaction' as per my customary rule :)
<desrt> meh
<desrt> there are a lot of fine points here, but there is really only one thing i consider to be absolutely mandatory in any solution: disabling the trackpad while a mouse is connected and later disconnecting that mouse should result in the trackpad being reenabled
<desrt> the other details are less important
<seb128> right
<desrt> the existing solution meets that criteria (and i guess that this point above is the reason for the solution being how it is)
<desrt> but clearly there is potential room for improvement
<desrt> just don't throw the baby out with the bathwater :)
<seb128> well, not only improvements, there is a bug to fix there
<seb128> having a key that doesn't do anything on first press and act when you do it again in buggy
<seb128> you can look at it whatever way you want, there is no rational way to describe that as a wanted behaviour
<desrt> well
<desrt> the bug doesn't impact me
<desrt> no trackpad-disable key here :D
<seb128> :-)
<larsu> desrt: we shouldn't call the ui "disable" then
<larsu> but "disable when mouse is present"
<desrt> i'm not even sure that explicit UI like that is required
<desrt> but ya... maybe it could help
<desrt> i really like the implicit approach taken by the displays panel
<larsu> hm? it works the same way, no?
<desrt> no
<larsu> it grays out the switch when only one monitor is present for me
<desrt> it remembers the serial numbers from displays that you connect
<desrt> and writes them into monitors.xml
<desrt>       <vendor>DEL</vendor>
<desrt>       <product>DELL U3014</product>
<desrt>       <serial>P1V6N33K783L</serial>
<larsu> oh, I thought you meant ui-wise
<desrt> and then it saves configurations according to the precise combination of devices that were connected when you changed the settings
<larsu> too magic
<desrt> perfectly magic
<desrt> i connect my stuff and it remembers what i did last time i had that device connected
<larsu> for you, because you know how it works
<desrt> and it does it again
<desrt> it's perfect
<desrt> i only know how it works because i wondered how it was possible that it always did what i wanted
<desrt> so i investigatedd
<larsu> it's confusing if you don't know about that detaul
<larsu> *detail
<desrt> i dunno
<desrt> i think it's the epitome of 'just works'
<larsu> and not really transferable to the input stuff
<larsu> because there you can have more combinations I think
<desrt> in practice, not really
<desrt> your laptop probably only has one external connector
<larsu> and really, this one case where you unplug your mouse after disabling your touchpad is really, really weird
<larsu> desrt: bluetooth mice?!
<desrt> although it is good enough to keep separate the "i connected my home monitor" from the "i connected a projector at a conference" cases
<desrt> vendor/product ids?
<larsu> I'm not saying it's impossible, I'm saying it's not desirable
<larsu> and really out of scope :)
<desrt> man
<desrt> kiss kiss is so great
<larsu> seb128: what's your takeaway from this conversation?
<larsu> seb128: I'm still in favor of just removing the feature
<larsu> let's see how many bugs we get...
<seb128> larsu, so currently if you have a mouse connected, disable the touchpad, unplug the mouse, the touchpad is re-enabled?
<larsu> yes
<seb128> would your suggest change undo that?
<seb128> suggested*
<larsu> yes
<seb128> I think it's suboptimal
<larsu> I wonder if we can fix this bug in another way
<larsu> but I think we'd always end up with reenabling the touchpad
<larsu> at least after logging in again
<seb128> that's fine
<larsu> but that hw button should be permanent, no?
<seb128> if it's a login
<seb128> as long as the key works for the active session
<larsu> not sure when this function is running, let me see
<seb128> it's not a switch control with a position on/off
<seb128> it's a key
<larsu> ok it runs on startup and when a device is removed
<seb128> I would be fine if it works only for the active session
<seb128> hum
<seb128> oh
<larsu> it is a switch in u-c-c
<seb128> using the key "remove a device"
<seb128> right?
<larsu> what kind of key do you mean?
<seb128> the keyboard hotkey
<seb128> I'm just wondering why the function triggers
<larsu> ah, right. The key is XF86TouchpadToggle
<seb128> if you sau it does at startup and on device changes
<seb128> we do neither of those here
<larsu> the function triggers because when hitting that key while the touchpad is on, the device is removed
<seb128> right
<seb128> can we detect that special case somehow?
<larsu> not easily
<larsu> there's only this one gsettings key which gets set from the media-keys plugin
<larsu> and the mouse plugin reacts to changes in the devices
<seb128> do we know what's the device change?
<larsu> hm, it doesn't call that function when only the key is changed
<larsu> weird...
<larsu> maybe this does work...
<larsu> seb128: ya
<seb128> can we tell a touchpad apart from a mouse?
<larsu> yes
<seb128> in which case we might want to re-enable only if !touchpad
<seb128> when do you unplug a touchpad?
<seb128> that would let mouse unplug still re-enable the pad
<seb128> but the pad being removed not leading to it being added again
<larsu> yeah this is a good idea
 * Laney stares at happyaron 
<seb128> Sweet5hark, did you see my comment yesterday about the dmb?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yeah, saw it. I will try to look into it again.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, thanks
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, did you say you would backport https://git.gnome.org/browse/network-manager-applet/commit/?id=98dc7a7657b2609fcac05134db99455a9de6610a ? it seems it could fix the segfault we discussed before vivid which is a top of euc
<cyphermox> yeah, I said I would, I just didn't get to it
<cyphermox> is there a bug number so I can get this fixed right now? :)
<cyphermox> got it
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: https://skyfromme.wordpress.com/2015/07/10/going-mobile/
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, niice!  Thanks a lot
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: kudos go to sverzegnassi for the qml stuff. I only wrote 30 lines of c++ ;)
<willcooke> :) your help is gratefully received
<cyphermox> seb128: building in sbuild now. as soon as it's good I'll upload to wily, and do the SRU to vivid
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<mitya57> desrt: thanks; and what do you think about the proposal Alberts posted today?
<seb128> Laney, cyphermox, unsure how/why but seems gnome-common (main) depends on autoconf-archive (universe) in wily
<seb128> or am I looking at something wrongly?
<cyphermox> no, I'm getting to the same conclusion...
<Laney> what's the problem?
<cyphermox> oh wait
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autoconf-archive/+bug/1154130
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1154130 in autoconf-archive (Ubuntu) "[MIR] autoconf-archive" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<seb128> Laney, how did we end up in that situation with britney?
<seb128> # apt-get install gnome-common
<Laney> what situation?
<seb128>  gnome-common : Depends: autoconf-archive (>= 20150224) but it is not installable
<Laney> britney doesn't know about main/universe
<seb128> k, that explains :p
<seb128> so it just need to be promoted, right?
<cyphermox> yeah
<seb128> done
<Laney> come on murray!!!!
<Laney> ok, that's quite enough of being a tennis watcher
<seb128> Laney, heh
<Laney> stressful
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> it touched the line!
<seb128> bah, wrong line :p
<seb128> come on andy!
<seb128> bah
<seb128> what a shot!
<seb128> Laney, you stopped watching?
<Laney> haha no
<Laney> that was good, thought he wouldn't get that
<seb128> that's ridiculous
<Laney> approaching seb128 level
<seb128> lol
<Laney> 7th deuce
<Laney> is this normal?
<seb128> not really common no ;-)
<seb128> that's like the match of the tournament
<seb128> YES
<seb128> go andy!
<Laney> here we go
 * seb128 can get up and grab some water
<Laney> I need to check the rules
<Laney> not sure how many games wins a set
<seb128> lol
<seb128> first to 6 with a 2 difference
<seb128> if it goes to 6-6 you get a tie-break, which is first to 7 points with 2 difference again
<willcooke> happy weekend all
<seb128> Laney doesn't fear friday evening features landings
<Laney> nah, going to be around anyway
<Laney> (to point and laugh)
<Laney> I just found out I accidentally rm some work
<Laney> fail
<desrt> :(
<desrt> backups!!!
<Laney> haha
<Laney> I was working in /home/laney/temp/
<Laney> that is probably the essential error
<Laney> needed some cleanup anyway, will write it GREAT next time
<Laney> also wasn't finished
<Laney> seb128: nooo!
<seb128> Laney, yeah :-/
<seb128> federer was impossible to beat today
<seb128> I didn't see him play that good for a while
<seb128> impressive
<Laney> yeah seemed crazy
<Laney> right, happy weekend
<Laney> be good!
<seb128> Laney, thanks, you too!
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-07-11
<Noskcaj> Since we're switching to gnupg2, can we sync gpgme1.0?
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-07-12
<Laney> who says we're switching?
<Laney> better coordinate with xnox or whoever does that
<Laney> oh just saw the mail :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-07-11
<qengho> Hi hi hi.
<hikiko> hi
<pitti> Bonjour tout le monde !
<desrt> bonjour, pitti!
<desrt> ça va?
<pitti> desrt: ça va bien, merci ! et  toi ? es-tu dans l'Europe ?
<desrt> oui.  dans la «Basque Country»
<pitti> dos cervezas, por favor !
<desrt> le lol
<desrt> it seems the local awesomeness here is pintxos... i have to say, i quite like the system
<pitti> or "favor" (no space), I think
<desrt> they take practically anything at all and put it on top of a piece of bread and put a bunch of them out at the bar.  if you want one, you just point at it and the bartender gives it to you... and it's like 1-2€... sometimes like 2€ for a pintxo and coffee, etc.
<desrt> some of them can get pretty fancy
 * desrt spends today in a hotel with surprisingly good wifi sitting beside an open window with rain in the trees outside and a perfect cool breeze
<desrt> ...the world always looks awesome when i'm just finishing my first cup of coffee for the day =)
<RAOF> Sounds nice!
<willcooke> morning all
<qengho> Hi hi
<willcooke> evening qengho
<Laney> fake hi
<willcooke> o/ laney - good flight?
<seb128> hey desktopers, Laney, willcooke
<Laney> willcooke: I forked out to upgrade to premium economy, so it was acceptable
<Laney> slept for like *3* hours!
<willcooke> o/ seb128 - bad luck in the sportsball.
<davmor2> seb128: congrats on making ogra_ cry
<Laney> hi seb128
<willcooke> Laney, nice!
<seb128> willcooke, yeah, they didn't play the same game than in previous rounds...
<willcooke> Laney, did you get a good deal?
<Laney> like 180
<willcooke> woot
<seb128> is that mostly more leg room?
<Laney> and the seats go back further
<willcooke> and they dont spit on you
<Laney> and a separate cabin
<Laney> that's the main thing
<pitti> hey Laney, bonjour seb128 !
<Laney> and it so happened that it was only about 50% full in there this time
<Laney> nobody climbing over me
<Laney> hey pitti!
<seb128> salut pitti, ça va ? t'as passé un bon w.e ?
<pitti> seb128: oui, mais il faisait trop chaud :) donc nous n'avons pas faire beaucoup hier
<seb128> c'était pareil ici
<seb128> better today
<seb128> going to too cold tomorrow
<seb128> 34°->19°C
<pitti> seb128: et toi ? as-tu terminé de pleurer ? *accolade*
<alexarnaud> hello seb128, willcooke, Trevinho and all :) !
<seb128> hey alexarnaud
<pitti> seb128: oui, il va pleuvoir demain ici aussi
<seb128> pitti, c'est que du sport
<seb128> shame that they didn't play like in previous rounds though
 * seb128 hugs pitti back
<pitti> yeah, they seemed a bit tired
<pitti> but understandable for a final, and an even bigger tournament than usual
<pitti> not sure I like 16 → 24 participants
<seb128> yeah, that was a bit weird
<seb128> hum, is anybody here using gdm?
 * seb128 is lazy to install it and restart his session to do testing
<pitti> seb128: I can test in a VM
<seb128> pitti, if you have one handy, robert_ancell was asking for output of "w" on a gdm system for https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/1380364/comments/7
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1380364 in Light Display Manager 1.16 "lightdm writes XDISPLAY instead of tty device name to utmp record" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> yeah for old world unspecified behaviours
<pitti> gdm doesn't seem to start, I just see a black screen
<pitti> well, it does start, but maybe it needs fancy 3D graphics or so
<seb128> robert_ancell said he had the same issue which is why he asked if somebody else could test
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> pitti, thanks for trying
<seb128> going to try to see if one of the Ubuntu GNOME guys are around later
<pitti> seb128: if it helps, I can test under debian sid with lxdm
<seb128> I guess that would give some data points
<pitti> heh, it doesn't show any session at all under lxdm..
<pitti> I'll try to install gdm in sd
<pitti> sid
<andyrock> seb128: Olá, como você está? :D
<Trevinho> seb128: Olá!
<Trevinho> seb128: Como foi o seu final de semana?
<seb128> hey andyrock, Trevinho, how are you?
<Trevinho> Allright :-)
<seb128> you trolls
<Trevinho> <3
<seb128> had a good w.e?
<Trevinho> Yeah, we've been near to my place; in the tuscan countryside...
<Trevinho> you, last night a part? :-P
<seb128> w.e was relaxing/good
<seb128> it was warm and sunny
<seb128> enjoyed the weather, had some bbqs, played some tennis
<Trevinho> Good
 * desrt solves her google language annoyance once and for all
<seb128> hey desrt, are you in Europe?
<desrt> custom search engine in chromium: copy the google URL from the standard one and add to it ?hl=en&
<desrt> yup
<seb128> can you tell google to always serve your a specific country version?
<seb128> I guess what you just wrote :p
<desrt> i want the local google (since it makes sense to have local results)
<desrt> but i want it always in english
<desrt> ^^ that works for this purpose
<seb128> I don't
<seb128> the ?hl= gives you results in that language as well?
<seb128> or just the google ui
<desrt> results and UI
<desrt> but you get local results
<seb128> cool, maybe I should use that
<desrt> for example, looking for 'vodafone' gives me vodafone.es here
<seb128> I wish google would be smart enough to do that automatically for you
<desrt> if i did the google.com/ncr thing i'd get vodafone global corporate group
<seb128> does that still work? that gives me google.fr here
<desrt> i have google.es here, in english
<desrt> i guess it might be a bit more complicated for you since you probably want french results sometimes and english others
<desrt> or dutch :)
<seb128> yeah
<desrt> how's your dutch, btw? :)
<seb128> what I really want is google to stop redirecting me to .nl when i'm there
<seb128> or giving me dutch results
<desrt> you want .nl, but in french
<seb128> no
<seb128> I want .fr
<seb128> well depends :p
<desrt> you don't want to look for anything in the netherlands?
<seb128> depends
<desrt> i look for two things, generally:
<seb128> sometime I just want to order things in France and get them delivered to my place for next time I'm there
<desrt>  1) international information "in the interwebs" (like work stuff)
<desrt>  2) local places, info, etc.
<desrt> i almost never look for toronto stuff when i travel... and if i do, i can add "toronto" or so
<seb128> I guess I'm getting tired that 1) gives me dutch results
<desrt> dutch the place or dutch the language?
<seb128> the language
<desrt> so hl=fr
<seb128> right, it's just annoying to have to change bookmark, quick search
<seb128> not even sure I can do that on my android phone
<desrt> interesting question
<desrt> do you use chrome there?
<seb128> yes
<desrt> hmm
<desrt> the lack of adblock in chrome is really starting to become a problem for me
<desrt> also: no good cookie control
<seb128> true, I was thinking that as well
<hikiko> Trevinho willcooke hello! https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/unity/unity.launcher-icon-anim/+merge/299664 I reduced the durations of the icon quirks here (launcher icon animation when a program starts etc) and it doesn't look bad imho, do you think we should merge it? I didn't set everything to 0, maybe I should, but I thought we might want some animation when a program starts for example...
<hikiko> I could certainly set the urgent animation durations to 0 now I look at it
<Sweet5hark> hmmmm. so the good news is: the snap l10n build is still running and it is not running in circles ...
<Sweet5hark> the bad new is: it is touching files ... at a rate of ~204 files per minute. And it has to touch 79000 files.
<Sweet5hark> thus it will bumble around for 7 hours doing this. meh.
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark
<seb128> urg
<seb128> is there anything snap specific in that?
<seb128> or just normal i10n build?
<Sweet5hark> not really something snap specific in there. We do all l10ns at once, which should work perfectly fine but apparently is awefully slow for us.
<willcooke> could it be a h/w issue?  Like a disk playing up?
<willcooke> or that's just how it is and deal with it?
<Sweet5hark> I assume that this a recent regression from some fix in GNU make causing make to touch one file and then restarting itself (and thus reparsing a bazillion lines of makefiles). I assume upstream doesnt see this as they are using an older GNU make.
<Sweet5hark> so GNU make did a fix causing it to do more restarts, because it was looping in some cornercase before and that causes us to be hit by it.
<Sweet5hark> When we build dpkgs we are hit by this too, but not as hard as we are building one l10n at a time there IIRC. Thus the dependency tree isnt that huge ...
<Sweet5hark> And for the record: Yes I wrote the upstream build system. But for my defense, I didnt write the part that is slow now ...
<Sweet5hark> s/reparsing a bazillion lines of makefiles/reparsing a bazillion lines of makefiles and then restating a few 10.000 files/
<Sweet5hark> There are a few hacks to work around this like stopping the build "at the right time" and doing a "find  ... -exec touch" on the relevant subtree. But like anything containing handwaving words like "the right time", that would be extremely fragile.
<seb128> well if there is a make regression that should at least be filed upstream/to whoever maintains make for debian/ubuntu
<seb128> willcooke, unsure what changes we want in the LTS .1 which are not in proposed yet but we should probably engage with the release team about those because they are not communicating much atm but they might just say it's late and that we missed the boat then
<Sweet5hark> seb128: well, "performance regression" aka you made my cornercase slow by fixing someone else breaking hard on a cornercase.
<seb128> could be...
 * Sweet5hark looks if this can be solved by some good old dependency breaking.
<Trevinho> hikiko: I was thinking about that, but I thought that icon animations was fine as it was... Maybe it could have been reduced, but not removed. As it indicates also the state in some cases
<Trevinho> while redraws because of it aren't that big
<willcooke> seb128, the only things on my radar are the NM fixes and the low gfx mode, so I think generally we're ok.  My comment in the email was just a reminder
<seb128> willcooke, k, well my concern is that the lowgfx might not get in, unsure how much of an issue that would be, I would suggest we are more pro-active if we want to make sure it's in
<hikiko> Trevinho, maybe I could set them all to 1 or to SHORT_SHORT
<hikiko> the starting animation for example where the duration is multiplied with other nums
<Trevinho> hikiko: mh, maybe setting them all to the half is better, since they've have have different durations
<hikiko> looks quite good (imo) with the 1
<Trevinho> but really I think the way we've right now is fine
<hikiko> Trevinho, I was thinking that we should reduce the starting animations at least
<Trevinho> I'll do some tests
<hikiko> because people complain that "the programs start slowly"
<willcooke> hikiko, Trevinho - did anyone get to the bottom of that session startup problem yet?
<hikiko> try the 1
<hikiko> willcooke, Trevinho said that there were missing files from compiz in that daily build
<hikiko> that would explain why we can start unity manually
<Trevinho> willcooke: mh, not sure... I didn't test the daily
<willcooke> hikiko, Trevinho  - ah yes, I remember.  Please can someone look in to that?
<hikiko> willcooke, Trevinho, I am going to dist-upgrade and check if it's fixed in that vm (I don't have the problem in X)
<Trevinho> hikiko: thanks
<hikiko> Trevinho, if you could check the starting animation in my branch, I think it's quite faster and we still see animation, maybe I should change this only and leave the rest as it was
<hikiko> I don't know :)
<willcooke> thanks guys
<hikiko> willcooke, Trevinho the update didn't have any desktop packages and I still have the same issues
<willcooke> hikiko,  thanks for checking.  Could you and Trevinho try and get to the bottom of it please?
<hikiko> sure, willcooke, well, I'll copy Trevinho's files manually to the vm to see if it starts, then we can make sure that it's because of the missing files, if it does we can only wait for the next release, if it doesn't we'll debug it further
<willcooke> thanks!
<hikiko> pff I forgot to delete a part of the sentence :p but you made sense of it :p
<Trevinho> hikiko: dpkg -L compiz-gnome and unity too
<hikiko> Trevinho, there's a /etc/compizconfig/unity-lowgfx.ini
<hikiko> is this the file that was missing the other time?
<Trevinho> hikiko: as for the /etc/compizconfig/config content?
<Trevinho> hikiko:  and /usr/share/upstart/sessions/unity7.conf
<Trevinho> hikiko: also, if you can try with a new yakkety daily from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Trevinho> would be nice
<hikiko> sure Trevinho give me a minute
<Trevinho> more than trying the distrupgrade that could be wrong
<Trevinho> hikiko: thanks
<hikiko>  the /etc/compizconfig/config is missing
<hikiko> sorry
<hikiko> it is there and contains the low gfx setting
<hikiko> same for unity7.conf Trevinho
<hikiko> those files are installed and have the new settings
<Trevinho> hikiko: so... I don't see why things shouldn't work
<Trevinho> hikiko: do you have ~/.cache/upstart/unity7.log handy?
<hikiko> so.. debug :)
<hikiko> Trevinho, it's empty
<hikiko> Trevinho, the weird thing is you can start u7 manually
<hikiko> lightdm can't start it
<hikiko> there's an error in .xsession-errors but I am not sure it's relevant:
<hikiko> upstart: upstart-event-bridge main process (<pid>) terminated with status 1
<hikiko> upstart: upstart-event-bridge respawning too fast, stopped
<ogra_> davmor2, the only thing that seb128 made me cry with is beating the world champion but then not managing portugal :P
<ogra_> (without ronaldo !)
<davmor2> ogra_: hahahahahahaha
<davmor2> ogra_: could be worse you could be English :D
<ogra_> lol
<hikiko> willcooke, the new daily build (fresh installation) starts u7 in lowgfx, it just takes a while the 1st time
<willcooke> hikiko, ah, so fixed?
<willcooke> well, more fixed than it was anyway]
<hikiko> willcooke, so it wasn't a bug :) it was just the package
<willcooke> cool!
 * qengho Zzz
<seb128> night qengho
<qengho> bon nuit, seb128
<qengho> bonne? Argh.
<seb128> bonne ;-)
<seb128> sil2100, the data/device-configs files are copyright android and under apache license, that should be mentioned in the debian/copyright ... otherwise it looks fine I think
<seb128> oh, that was a reply for the repowerd NEW review you asked early about on ci-eng, wrong channel though
<willcooke> morning robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> willcooke, hu
<robert_ancell> hi
<willcooke> right, gotta go and sort errant children out
<willcooke> gnight all
<robert_ancell> desrt, around?
<jbicha> popey: I opened bug 1602035
<ubot5> bug 1602035 in gnome-maps (Ubuntu Xenial) "Maps app no longer works because Mapquest disabled access" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1602035
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-07-12
<hikiko> hi
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> TheMuso: quite fine, thanks! how about yourself?
<TheMuso> pitti: Not too bad thanks.
<pitti> temperatures finally dropped quite a bit with some rain at last, so much better sleep last night
<TheMuso> Nice to hear, how has summer been treating you overall?
<TheMuso> Pleasant if slightly mild winter here, although it would be nice if there was less wind.
<pitti> quite nice overall; we didn't have such an extreme draught like last year when we had no rain for 2.5 months
<TheMuso> Thats good.
<desrt> moin
<Laney> hiho brexiteers
<willcooke> morning Laney
<Laney> I KNEW YOU'D RESPOND
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> I've been expecting you
<willcooke> muhaha
<Laney> step into my office
<Laney> what up
<davmor2> I expect you to die mr lane.......wait that's the wrong movie
<Laney> sharks with fricken laser beams
<davmor2> morning willcooke Laney
<pitti> hey Laney, hello willcooke!
<pitti> hey davmor2
<seb128> hey european friends & others
<Laney> ahoy!
<alexarnaud> Hey willcooke, seb128, Trevinho and all :) ! How are you today ?
 * davmor2 installs 16.04.1 on a pendrive to see if I get a press enter key after install on a really machine
<Laney> it feels $something to be back
<pitti> bonjour seb128 ! enfin de vie dans cette chaîne !
<pitti> Laney: did you find a non-sucky connection at last?
<alexarnaud> TheMuso: I have installed a Ubuntu Mate 16.04 yesterda with some troubles. The most is important was Orca shutdown after less than 2 or 3 minutes.
<Laney> pitti: I'm back home now, so it is good again
<Laney> modulo being on my home's crappy powerline connection
<pitti> Laney: and already more travelling next weekend :(
<Laney> but that's only because I am incapable of crimping the replacement cable
<Laney> indeed!
<davmor2> Laney: with your hiho greeting I can only believe you've been practising a role for a dwarf for the christmas panto
<davmor2> pitti: morning dude
<davmor2> Laney: that or your role as the lone ranger
<willcooke> seb128, if you get a chance could you review this and merge in to Y? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1599264
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1599264 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu Yakkety) "[SRU] "When power is critically low" setting does nothing" [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> willcooke, sure, I though robert_ancell did review it though?
<seb128> hum, seems he did but didn't change the mp status, I just did that
<willcooke> ah thx
<willcooke> is that aka a "top approve"?
<seb128> yes
<willcooke> got it
<willcooke> so it will get merged automatically in to Y now right?  Is there manual work to do for X?
<seb128> I'm going to have a look at doing a landing, note that we can't SRU this week since there is already a u-c-c SRU to match the unity lowgfx changes
<willcooke> ahh
<willcooke> of course
<seb128> and no there is no automatic merging anymore
<seb128> we need to do a landing
<seb128> but since we can't SRU now we can as well look at batching some other changes for an y landing
<pitti> note, as long as the previous SRU's changes are included, you technically can SRU
<pitti> the main downside is that you invalidate existing verifications and reset the 7 day period, but sometimes that's ok
<seb128> right
<seb128> it's getting close from .1 now though
<seb128> unsure when they expect to freeze things though, nobody replied to my email to devel
<pitti> I suppose we'll need to fast-track some SRUs, so they need to be tested more intensely
<pitti> .1 is supposed to happen next Thu?
<willcooke> yeah
<pitti> then the freeze usually starts a week before
<pitti> but probably best to discuss with whoever actually drives 16.04.1
<andyrock> hey all
<flexiondotorg> Laney, The Ubuntu MATE team are going to start on GTK 3.20 migration in the next day or so.
<flexiondotorg> We're going to use you're work as a reference.
<Laney> Poor you
<Laney> :)
<flexiondotorg> If we find anything else worthwhile, I'll let you know.
<flexiondotorg> Yes, I'm about to feel your pain ;-)
<Laney> Radiance is going to be done in a couple of hours
<Laney> "done"
 * Laney got chewed to bits at the allotment last night
<Laney> itchyyyy
<davmor2> hmm why would 16.04.1 have a blank home scope that says Sorr,there is nothing that matches your search, when I haven't searched for anything, but 16.10 show the default 5 apps that I expected?
<davmor2> this is in live session need to do an install and see if it is the same there
<davmor2> hmmm works in 16.04 original too I'll reboot the machine and see if it works after reboot
<davmor2> Yay now it works no idea why it didn't
<jhodapp> Laney, hey what do you use to apply our gst-plugins-bad patches in debian/ to the base source tree?
<flexiondotorg> Laney, I've just prepare an Ubuntu MATE 16.10 VM and added the ubuntu-desktop/gtk320 PPA.
 * flexiondotorg sobs
<flexiondotorg> The breakage is extensive. Do you have an ETA for when GTK 3.20 might land in 16.10?
<Laney> jhodapp: Quilt
<Laney> flexiondotorg: You said your themes aren't that forked, so it won't be too much work for you
<jhodapp> Laney, oh ok, you don't use any specific gbp?
<jhodapp> s/specific//
<Laney> No fancy stuff for the patches
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Indeed.
<flexiondotorg> I was just bit shocked at the extent of the regression.
<flexiondotorg> Laney, And expect more of the same in GTK 3.22.
<Laney> Why?
<flexiondotorg> We're working on that in upstream MATE right now.
<davmor2> flexiondotorg: that's not sounding good :(
<flexiondotorg> Behaviour changes in GTK 3.22 that break quite a bit of stuff.
<Laney> reference please
<flexiondotorg> Laney, some examples here - https://github.com/mate-desktop/caja/pulls?q=is%3Apr+is%3Aclosed
<flexiondotorg> https://github.com/mate-desktop/caja/pull/559
<flexiondotorg> https://github.com/mate-desktop/caja/pull/573
<flexiondotorg> https://github.com/mate-desktop/mate-themes/commits/gtk3.22
<desrt> everything here is talking about 3.20
<flexiondotorg> The themes yes, in general.
<Laney> desrt { border-style: dashed; }
 * desrt feels .. styled
 * Laney gave you a makeover
<Laney> http://www.classicfm.com/music-news/latest-news/cameron-humming-cello-piano/
<Laney> (original: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-36767880)
<seb128> uk comedy
<Laney> simply the best
<seb128> I didn't follow much the recent news out of the titles/short description, is she likely to invoke article 50 after getting nominated?
<seb128> or is she on the "need to figure out what we are going to do first"
<gQuigs> hi there
<gQuigs> any thoughts on dropping i386 ISOs?  (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2016-July/004806.html)
 * gQuigs is happy to discuss more at the meeting
<seb128> wasn't that already discussed on several lists?
<gQuigs> seb128: yea, and the end result was to ask each flavor what they want to do seperately
<seb128> k, well desktop case is clear from the devel discussion
<gQuigs> there has been no action (and only lubuntu has really finished the discussion saying definitely keep i386 for 18.04)
<seb128> I think the agreement was that we want to keep the arch but drop the iso
<seb128> unsure if we do it this cycle or next
<seb128> willcooke said he would check if we have partners/people relying on the i386 installation media
<Laney> I don't think we would take specific measures to stop things building
<Laney> which the mail suggested
<Laney> packages
<Laney> seb128: can't see it being invoked super soon, but who knows
<Laney> keep your ears open tomorrow
<seb128> right
 * Laney uploads radiance-3.20
<willcooke> seb128, I did and we dont
<gQuigs> Laney: yea, it just becomes more difficult to test for those users, hence the thought to block updates in some ways
<gQuigs> *upgrades
<seb128> willcooke, good ... do you think we should wait a vUDS to discuss the topic there before doing the change? or just do it this cycle?
<willcooke> I would prefer to wait
<seb128> +1
<willcooke> seems like a thing which should be decided at the start of a new cycle rather than 1/2 way through IMO
<Laney> gQuigs: like we test desktop for arm64 powerpc ppc64el s390x?
<seb128> gQuigs, it's for sure easier to test an i386 build than a s390x or arm64 one no?
<willcooke> but we should start talking about it publically (which we are doing, and indeed are doing right this second)
<seb128> doh, Laney snapped me :p
<Laney> but people might actually try to run it on i386 still
<gQuigs> no I mean if you drop the DVD, and then a user with a i386 package has an issue, you have no easy install medium to reinstall or try out what happened
<Laney> which they won't on the others probably
<seb128> gQuigs, if you reinstall you don't need to use 32 bits
<seb128> also users can still get a 16.04 iso to test/reinstall
<seb128> it's supported for many years
<Laney> did $other_irc_network just go down?
<seb128> Laney, wfm
<Laney> WHAT
<seb128> you timeouted though
<seb128> connected to vpn?
<Laney> Name or service not known
<Laney> no
<seb128> weird
<gQuigs> seb128: there are still users who have only i386 capable hardware - to be fair most are running Lubuntu now but still
<seb128> gQuigs, as said they can use 16.04 for many years to come
<seb128> they can also keep using lubuntu iso of those still exist
<seb128> in any case that would be a plaid to keep the i386 iso
<seb128> not really related to your question about stopping to build packages for it
<gQuigs> seb128: I agree, but then what's the use case of having new versions of unity in whatever version we drop i386 from say 17.04?
<seb128> you mean why building it on i386?
<gQuigs> right
<seb128> we build it on ppc64el
<seb128> and I don't think we publish desktop iso of that
<seb128> unsure why that's an argument now for i386
<willcooke> main one is things like Atom processors which will be used in industrial computing
<seb128> it might be useful to people and doesn't cost a lot to maintain
<willcooke> they probably dont want a desktop, but would like the archive
<seb128> also other flavors might still need it
<seb128> oh
<seb128> on that note, meeting time!
<gQuigs> seb128: yea, Ubuntu Kylin for now
<gQuigs> thanks for the discussion!
<seb128> yw!
<willcooke> gQuigs, sorry to cut you off, but the meeting will be short
<willcooke> lots of people out today
<gQuigs> it's ok, that covered everything I wanted to get too :)
<willcooke> thanks gQuigs
<gQuigs> ty
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-12
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jul 12 15:31:29 2016 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Football (soccer) Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | tag "euro2016" for football flames | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-12 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock, attente, desrt (out),  dgadomski, fjkong, happyaron (swap), hikiko (out), laney, qengho (out), seb128, sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<Sweet5hark> heya
<andyrock> o/
<seb128> hey
<Laney> meow
<dgadomski> hey
<FJKong> --. .-
<Trevinho> Hey
<willcooke> FJKong, can you do semaphor too?
<willcooke> Right, let's go, this will be pretty quick this week
<FJKong> willcooke: no.. just morse code
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Football (soccer) Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | tag "euro2016" for football flames | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-12 | Current topic: andyrock
 * willcooke makes a note to change the topic once we're done 
<andyrock> 1. [BUG:1575452] Copy/move dialog cannot be switched to - DONE
<andyrock> 2.  [BUG:1600389] Keep the screen locked if autologin is enabled - WIP
<andyrock> 3. Change bug descriptions for SRUs
<andyrock> eof
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> is there a ppa I can use to play with # 1?
<andyrock> not yet
<andyrock> if you need I can setup one
<willcooke> nah, I can wait for the silo etc.  Would you ping me a link when you have one?
<andyrock> yup, i'll setup a recipe btw
<andyrock> should be ready in a couple of hours
<willcooke> nice, thanks andyrock, no hurry though
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Football (soccer) Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | tag "euro2016" for football flames | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-12 | Current topic: attente
<attente> hey
<attente> finished reviewing anpok's first set of gtk-mir patches
<attente> snapd-xdg-open sru
<attente> first iteration of menu patches have been reviewed and currently making revisions on them now
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> great stuff, thanks attente
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Football (soccer) Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | tag "euro2016" for football flames | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-12 | Current topic: desrt
<willcooke>  * now on european time until after GUADEC
<willcooke>  * path lookup code is now finding 'library' (ie: plugin/resource) files
<willcooke>  for libs (lib/) and programs (bin/) in system and "bundled" locations,
<willcooke>  seamlessly, without recompile
<willcooke>  * managed to sort out multiarch and "lib64" style library directories
<willcooke>  even when the program in question is in bin/ by using the location of
<willcooke>  glib itself
<willcooke>  * started looking in to what will be necessary to unify the code with
<willcooke>  our approach to windows and macos
<willcooke>  * ^D
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Football (soccer) Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | tag "euro2016" for football flames | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-12 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> I continued working on bug #1598183, checking how the file open flags are set in gio/glib
<ubot5> bug 1598183 in gvfs "Operation not permitted while writing to symlinked fuse locations" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1598183
<dgadomski> nd that's it in the desktop area, thanks
<willcooke> thanks a lot dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Football (soccer) Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | tag "euro2016" for football flames | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-12 | Current topic: FJKong
<FJKong> hi
<FJKong>  
<FJKong> * translation  work for bug/1588140 bug/1588646 bug/1588660 bug/1588647, source code reading for context
<FJKong> * tracking bug about sogou IM crash after suspend
<FJKong> * switch IM when in brower problem
<FJKong> eof
<willcooke> FJKong, did you phone arrive?
<willcooke> *your
<FJKong> not yet
<willcooke> grrr
<willcooke> I'll ask for another one to be sent.
<FJKong> Nancy should notice me when it arrived
<FJKong> I think it is on the road maybe
<FJKong> some guy call me to confirm the infomation
<willcooke> ah good!
<willcooke> so it's in progress
<FJKong> ye
<willcooke> I will get a tracking number and see what I can find out.
<willcooke> thanks FJKong
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Football (soccer) Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | tag "euro2016" for football flames | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-12 | Current topic: happyaron
<willcooke> happyaron, please let me have your update by email
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Football (soccer) Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | tag "euro2016" for football flames | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-12 | Current topic: hikiko
<willcooke> - debug compiz/unity (bugs, startup issue, Y&X vm etc)
<willcooke> - some minor fixes in compiz, unity
<willcooke> - updated OEM documents
<willcooke> - snap, lxd configuration
<willcooke> - looking for other performance issues or improvements that can be done in lowgfx
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Football (soccer) Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | tag "euro2016" for football flames | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-12 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> • debconf
<Laney> ∘ hacked on the new appstream generator, now it can work without a local mirror by downloading stuff on demand
<Laney> ‣ still needs langpack and translation support at least, will get it on appstream.staging.ubuntu.com once IS get a move on
<Laney> ∘ got libpeas syncable, uploaded, synced & it migrated
<Laney> ∘ saw lots of talks, had lots of talks about appstream, ubuntu patches, britney, GRs, dak, transitions, problems/opportunities for derivatives, trademark policies, penguins
<Laney> • theme work
<Laney> ∘ Radiance is ported now too, uploaded to ppa
<Laney> ∘ some people contributed some extra fixes, need to review those
<Laney> • in the previous week I hacked on gnome-terminal and got that to work properly with gtk 3.20
<Laney> • pushed on some SRUs
<Laney> • I got a systemd bug where it spins at 100% cpu; something related to timer jobs - tried to nail it down but didn't manage to yet
<Laney> 😰
<seb128> conference report coming? ;-)
<willcooke> nice bullets
<seb128> the list of talk topics look interesting
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<seb128> I guess I can try to get a over-a-beer summary from you next week ;-)
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> that's conversations
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Football (soccer) Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | tag "euro2016" for football flames | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-12 | Current topic: qengho
<Laney> not talks
<willcooke> - yakkety Cr package partially debian-merged, and simplified, DONE. IN-PROGRESS backporting to t,v,x if possible.
<willcooke> - IN-PROGRESS more work on dekko snap package, debugging its Qt crash bugs.
<willcooke> - TO-DO verify chromium snap security changes. look for remaining blockers.
<willcooke> oops, sorry Laney
<Laney> talks is http://meetings-archive.debian.net/Public/debian-meetings/2016/debconf16/
<Laney> carry on
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Football (soccer) Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | tag "euro2016" for football flames | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-12 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • vac on friday
<seb128> • investigated lightdm/ucc regression concerning user login history
<seb128> • helped with some SRU verifications for xenial
<seb128> • tested lowgfx compiz version, found an issue with ucc which Marco fixed, good work Eleni&Marco!
<seb128> • looked at some snappy issues (java integration, xim erroring out, ...)
<seb128> • NEW reviews for the phone team
<seb128> • some desktop code reviews&sponsoring
<seb128> • thursday is our national day so day off work
<seb128> </week>
<seb128> thursday is the coming one
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Football (soccer) Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | tag "euro2016" for football flames | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-12 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Sweet5hark> - snappy work on rc2 -- still l10n troubles, debugged the cause, no fix yet
<Sweet5hark> - this makes building l10n on snappy terribly slow but the result works
<Sweet5hark> => 709MB snap thus (including l10n, Base&Java, but without symbols or debuggability)
<Sweet5hark> - smoketested and bumped libreoffice 5.2 in the prereleases ppa
<Sweet5hark> => some nastiness there still: gtk2 doesnt have unity menus, default Ubuntu gtk3 themes look horrible still, but unity menues work on gtk3
<Sweet5hark> => both suck, will go with gtk3 as priority for yakkety dpkg packages, gtk2 is getting more and more obsolete as other distros retreat from it too
<Sweet5hark> => also we already have too many scenarios to support, so at least we should now keep snap and debs on the same gtk backend
<Sweet5hark> - would like to upload the rc2 snap to the store, but miss part of the creds for the store. if you have the account ping me.
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark
<willcooke> I wonder if we should build a snap for the store with just, say, top 10 languages for now - would that reduce the size of the snap?  (I appreciate this will be slow and painful to rebuild the snap, but I think 700MB+ is too much) for now
<seb128> +1 for gtk3
<seb128> going for the new serie/version we can as well go for current techs
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: it would reduce the snap. but it will lead to an endless bikeshed. and the infra guys said they plan/test with 500-1500MB for now.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yeah, gtk3 will uncover lots of cornercases in e.g. copy-paste, focus issues and somesuch. but I dont think they will disappear when we dont go for this now (its LTS+1)
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, this would be a stop gap I think until we can work out how to package langpacks as separate snaps.  So I'm happy to arbitrarily decide on those langpacks.  Perhaps we build two, one with X,Y,Z langs and a full one
<seb128> just pick the langs that are on the desktop iso?
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, let's take this one offline, after the meeting, or whatever
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: aye
<seb128> but yeah, +1 on post meeting
<willcooke> ack
<willcooke> ta
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Football (soccer) Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | tag "euro2016" for football flames | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-12 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * Started looking into submitting a pull request to extend the optical-drive snap interface to work with cdparanoia, aka add /dev/sg* support, but I noticed that the sg support is not specific to optical devices, so will need to start a discussion on the snappy-dev list about that one.
<willcooke> * Through further digging, ti seems that even when told to use /dev/sr*, cdparanoia is still not able to access it, even with the optical-drive interface in the snapcraft yaml file. Either I'm not doing something right somewhere, or I need to add something that I haven't worked out yet. Investigation ongoing.
<willcooke> * Took a bit of time to work on a few bug fixes for a11y-profile-manager, such that the indicator now hangs around when switching profiles, and other doc changes.
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Football (soccer) Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | tag "euro2016" for football flames | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-12 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<willcooke> 30 second time out....
<Laney> he's buried under a mountain of a4 paper
<willcooke> tkamppeter, please let me have your updates via email, or later on in the meeting...
<Laney> the printing got too much
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
 * ogra wonders if you dotn want to drop that euro2016 anachronism from your topic at some point :) 
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Football (soccer) Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | tag "euro2016" for football flames | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-12 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> · Landing of Unity, Compiz, Bamf, ucc, libunity for yakkety and SRU.
<Trevinho> · Update bugs for SRUs
<Trevinho> · Compiz and Unity reviews
<Trevinho> · Continued work in unity8 indicators/menus
<Trevinho> · Bad week for tax payers... Done mine :°(
<willcooke> ogra, 16:34: * willcooke makes a note to change the topic once we're done :)
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<ogra> :)
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Football (soccer) Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | tag "euro2016" for football flames | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-12 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - General bug fixing
<willcooke> - Snap sprint prep
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Football (soccer) Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | tag "euro2016" for football flames | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-12 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> I'm writing a 16.04.1 "blog post" thing.  If anyone has any ideas for what to talk about please ping me
<willcooke> I've got some stuff, but it's a bit bottom-of-the-barrel stuff
<willcooke> Oh, in recognition of my European cousins, I am also taking Thursday off
<seb128> :-)
<willcooke> solidarity brothers
<willcooke> Anyone got any other news, gossip, or scandal?
<willcooke> 3....
<willcooke> 2..
<willcooke> 1.
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Football (soccer) Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | tag "euro2016" for football flames
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jul 12 15:55:39 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2016/ubuntu-desktop.2016-07-12-15.31.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<seb128> thanks!
* willcooke changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks
<ogra> :)
<willcooke> Oh, wait, The Open starts on Thursday.  So we can be golf themed \o/
<willcooke> so seb128 Sweet5hark - I think we need to do a cut down snap for a reduced number of langs.
<willcooke> Ideally something which only adds 100MB max
<willcooke> How many langs would that be?
<Laney> is snap getting something like langpacks?
<seb128> not currently on the roadmap
<seb128> but it's getting shared content
<seb128> so you could have libreoffice-l10n-gb which shares content
<Laney> something like that
<Laney> i reckon you would also use this thing for debugging symbols
<seb128> yes
<seb128> no doubt it's going to come
<Laney> flatpak has that
<seb128> yep
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: I _think_ its some 100 langs as of now and those add some 400MB in total. So ~5 MB per lang, 100MB would be maybe 20 langs.
<seb128> though they are having interesting discussions on the upstream list
<Laney> man my hand is huge
<seb128> on how do you get locales to install with $software
<seb128> when using gnome-software
<ogra> you could trivially just have it download languages ...
<seb128> and which ones
<ogra> and store them in SNAP_DATA or SNAP_USER_DATA
<seb128> like they don't want to bundle everything in one pack (which they current do I think)
<seb128> but if you have different -<locale> you need to determine what to install
<Sweet5hark> ah, flatpak has whatever-they-call-library-plugins? hohum.
<seb128> dunno
<seb128> they have l10n and dbg as special things atm
<seb128> dunno if those are special really
<Laney> they're called extensions
<seb128> k
<Sweet5hark> (and even if there are library-plugins/extensions/whatevs, at least for libreoffice that would require some extra patching again as it expects l10n pretty much in-tree ...
<seb128> so the l10n/dbg is that automated by their tools?
<seb128> but yeah, I guess we need to do that manually for now
<seb128> until the snappy team has bandwith to work on proper automatic handling for those
<Sweet5hark> also note, that many l10ns are actually pointless without lots of fonts in the package (e.g. chinese or hindu or $stuff without the fonts for that)
<Sweet5hark> FWIW, I dont think the LibreOffice flatpak guys care about that right now. I mean, they dont even ship LibreOffice Base. That stuff is just a glorified PoC for now.
 * ogra dosnt get whats the prob with shipping  "linbreoffice.download-langs" command that simply downloads the necessary langpacks
<ogra> (if LO isnt capable of doing it on its own)
<ogra> such stuff can fine live inside the snap ...
<Sweet5hark> ogra: Download langpack from where? with what transport validation/signatures?
<ogra> (as an interim indeed)
<Laney> doh
<ogra> Sweet5hark, some https server ? or even dedicated ssh and ship a pub key ... dunno, up to you
<ogra> i'm just saying there are easy hacks around the current situation
<Sweet5hark> ogra: so uuuhm, Canonical should provide a l10n infra and signature verification infra?
<ogra> the flatpack way is a can of worms ... at some point you start to need versioning for the libs langpacks or dbgs files .... then you are back at having rpm/deb and dependency hell
<ogra> Sweet5hark, well, snaps should provide DLC
<ogra> you will need it for games and such anyway at some point
<Laney> versioning?
<Laney> they just require the same version
<Laney> as their parent
<ogra> Laney, so my flapack that i create on last years debian release wont run on this years fedora
<ogra> if there was an ABI bump etc
<Laney> what does that have to do with extensions?
<ogra> it has to do with shared libs
<Laney> (and also, false, because you will get the runtime that you need)
<Sweet5hark> At this point we are pretty much recreating LibreOffice dpkg packaging arent we? One source package, multiple binaries, but ~no dependencies over source package borders ...
<Sweet5hark> ogra: How is snaps better there? E.g. the discussion about JVMs and giving people the choice there. Do we want create 10 different LibreOffice snaps -- each with a different JVM?
<ogra> dont ask me, i'm not an architect :) ... but i know that DLC is on the roadmap (not sure how high though) ... and such stuff sounds pretty much like DLC
<ogra> themes, fonts, languages, plugins ...
<ogra> (and even a JVM)
<Sweet5hark> well, if I have an extension written in Java that needs a specific JVM that requires dependencies between DLC ...
<ogra> so ship it along with a jvm
<Sweet5hark> ogra: how does the libreoffice extension then tell libreoffice to use the JVM bundled with the LibreOffice extension? you are back to dependency hell then.
<ogra> how does it do that now ?
<ogra> (if i use a tird party java extension, ho does it know the vm matches ?)
<Sweet5hark> ogra: well, a dpkg packaged extension can declare that (and it will possibly point it out to the user at install). On Windows, you just tell the user "you shall use this JVM" and hope for the best (aka that the user selects the right JVM in the LibreOffice config).
<Sweet5hark> ogra: Im not saying snaps are worse. Just that they arent better in this case either.
<ogra> well, we'd be in the windows realm then i guess
<ogra> well, you own a special package here as well :)
<Sweet5hark> ogra: "special package" -- not really. Just imagine this for the folks using something like the Eclipse IDE ...
<ogra> yes, there are perhaps ten such packages .. indeed you are not alone :)
<ogra> but it is still a minority ... (sadly the more important minority i guess)
<andyrock> seb128: hey do you know how auto-login works?
<andyrock> it used to use the nopasswdlogin group
<ogra> Sweet5hark, why dont i see you on the heidleber sprint list btw ? sounds like your input would be massively valuable
<Sweet5hark> as for "doing it like Windows", yeah, that sound workable, but snap as of now doesnt support that (Because on windows the JVM can be installed and then selected from the software. We dont have that yet for snaps AFAICS: There is no way to have e.g. multiple JVM delivered outside of a snap and then letting a snap pick one ...
<ogra> *heidelberg
<ogra> (in fact is seems desktop is rather under-represented there )
<ogra> we even sponsor plenty of community people to attend and give input about their needs ...
<Sweet5hark> ogra: Well, it might be a minority of the software that is currently shipped as dpkg. It certainly isnt a minority of the software that we intend to ship with snappy: I guess a huge set of software e.g. on windows has to deal with such runtime/VM issues all the time. Like the whole enterprise Java foo. Thats why developing on wndows is so painful.
<ogra> Sweet5hark, i mean from a packaging POV packages like android studio, libreoffice or eclipse are a rare case where you have gigantic packages that have a million abilities to interact with other bits of the desktop ... from the 15000 packages in the ubuntu archive they make up a fraction
<ogra> i didnt mean they are rarely used (quite the opposite indeed)
<pitti> oh wow, starting evince without an argument shows the most recently used documents, how useful!
<ogra> Sweet5hark, they are special in their way of packaging ...
<Sweet5hark> sure, but do we want to ship the 15000 packages that we already have in *.debs? Or rather the 150000 that arent. For the latter the picture is different: They all depend on some Java foo, or on Python2 or 3 or on a C++ runtime or a .Net runtime etc. And e.g. armies of Java developers justify their sorry existance by moving some enterprise foo to another JVM as it needs to talk some other piece of java.
<Sweet5hark> The reason we havent everything in *.debs is exactly that: These dependencies are a pain.
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, the langs in the iso are en, es, zh (simplified), pt, de, fr, it, ru (thanks d__idrocks) - so let's build a snap with those as well/instead for now.
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: well, yeah. in that case ... we should likely skip zh and ru as I guess they need special fonts anyway ... (and maybe add at least pt_BR)
<willcooke> +1
<willcooke> thdx
<seb128> andyrock, I don't remember the details, but the nopassword group is one way, I think that's what u-c-c does
<seb128> no sorry
<seb128> that's no password option
<seb128> the autologin is a dm thing iirc
<seb128> the user still has a password
<seb128> which you need for admin auth, screen locking, keyring unlock, etc
<davmor2> hmmmm nvidia binary prevents the screen from blanking :(
<willcooke> night all
<robert_ancell> desrt, yo
<robert_ancell> desrt, trying to find out the current state of gsetting / snap support...
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-07-13
<qengho> Good morning!
<jbicha> qengho: it's not actually morning for you though, right?
<qengho> jbicha: it is, this month. UTC+8.
<jbicha> ok, good morning to you then :)
<qengho> :)
<pitti> Good morning
<desrt> pitti: hi!
<desrt> quiet morning :)
<pitti> hey desrt, how are you?
<desrt> pretty good.  leaving the basque country this evening to return home to germany
<pitti> "home to germany"?
<pitti> didn't that use to be "Canada"?
<desrt> "it's complicated" ;)
<desrt> home is still toronto, but köln is increasingly "second home"
<pitti> hah
<desrt> i'm filling out paperwork for a residence permit, even
<desrt> (since i'm overstaying the tourist visa)
<pitti> I'll be in Koeln this Saturday for half an hour
<desrt> cgn?
<pitti> for changing trains to Delft (seb's place)
<desrt> or hbf?
<pitti> hbf
<pitti> we'll have a little sprint there for systemdifying the desktop session
<desrt> unfortunately, i will be on my way to poland this saturday :)
<desrt> cool!
 * desrt is off for two weeks starting ... next week
<desrt> please make sure you do dbus user sessions :)
<pitti> desrt: it already does
<desrt> ah.  great.
<desrt> still not the default in debian :(
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/~pitti/+archive/ubuntu/systemd-session has the prototype
<desrt> i hope you guys have fun :)
<pitti> desrt: two words: Space Cookies!
<desrt> lol
<desrt> i honestly didn't peg you for the type :)
<pitti> desrt: indeed I suck at drugs; I don't smoke, don't drink coffee, and drink very little alcohol too
<pitti> and I think I've had two shishas in my entire lift
<desrt> ...but a little spacecake here and there is obviously fine for anyone ;)
<pitti> yeah, I'm curiuos about those :)
<pitti> "When in Rome, do as the Romans do"
<desrt> one bit of advice: don't over-do it...
<desrt> ie: after you eat one, you might feel that nothing is happening, so you need to have a few more... don't do that.  it takes a bit of time :)
<pitti> I won't, you know me
<pitti> I'm addicted to work and sport, but that's pretty much it
<desrt> (i mean, unless you want to get positively silly... which might also be fun... i kinda wish i was going to be there now, in fact) :)
<pitti> yeah, would have been really close from Cologne
<desrt> will be in berlin the weekend following for the wedding of an old friend ...
<hikiko> popey, ping :)
<hikiko> (+good morning!)
<popey> hikiko: hi
<hikiko> hi popey
<hikiko> I was wondering if you find a solution to this problem:
<hikiko> https://askubuntu.com/questions/787258/internal-server-error-when-retrieving-files-from-the-archive-in-lxd
<hikiko> found*
<popey> not had the issue recently
<popey> sorry
<hikiko> ok, thanks popey
<Trevinho> morning
<Laney> moin!
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<pitti> hey Laney, hey seb128!
<seb128> lut pitti, wie gehts?
<pitti> gut, danke!
<pitti> a bit tired, shouldn't have worked until 1, but I'll cope :)
<pitti> when I say "Britney kept me up for so long", that sounds a lot more exciting that it actually was :-P
<seb128> haha
<Laney> hey seb128 and pitti!
<Laney> I am food for mosquito
<Laney> my hand is big
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> got bitten at debconf?
<Laney> nope
<Laney> at the allotment
<Laney> that place is dangerous
<pitti> is it so damp there?
<Laney> hmmmm
<Laney> what do they like to hang around?
<Laney> there's a lot of vegetation
<seb128> water?
<Laney> and these 1m³ water things
<Laney> not particularly near where I was, but maybe they roam looking for something tasty
<seb128> internet says they like beer
<seb128> stop drinking at the allotment!
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> I have six beer traps in our garden against the snails, but they don't seem to attract mosquitos
<seb128> yeah, that page was more saying that they seem to be prefer to bite beer drinkers
<Laney> O_O
<seb128> like if a few people are at the same place the mosquitos are more likely to go for those who had a few beers
<davmor2> Laney: switch to cider you'll be fine
<pitti> seb128: ah, they might like the breath :)
<Laney> long clothes only there from now on :P
<andyrock> morning
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: en, es, pt, de, fr, it, ru, pt_BR libreoffice snap build finished, its 348MB.
<Sweet5hark> havent played with it yet.
<seb128> hey andyrock Sweet5hark
<seb128> Sweet5hark, how big was the no-l10n one?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: 289MB IIRC
<seb128> k, 348 seems reasonable
<seb128> good work!
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, \m/  thanks
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, can you upload today do you think?
<willcooke> hey andyrock
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: yes
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, double metal hands!
 * Laney eyes yakkety
<Laney> is compiz busted?
<Laney> ...in vms?
<willcooke> Laney, are you running proposed?
<Laney> nope
<Laney> but there isn't a compiz there
<willcooke> hrmm
<willcooke> then I don't know.  hikiko ^
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1599900
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1599900 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in ccsObjectGetInterface_()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<hikiko> hey
<Laney> roh
<Laney> pitti: ddebs.u.c hasn't updated since 05/07, is that known?
<hikiko> isn't it the bug that was caused by the broken daily build packages willcooke ?
<willcooke> hikiko, oh, I thought that was only for proposed?  But yeah, it sounds like the same thing right?
<hikiko> yes, I think it was caused because some compiz files were missing
<Laney> is there a fix?
<pitti> Laney: hm, I was working on it last week and recovered some stuff, but I re-enabled the cronjob on Monday, so "not known"
<pitti> and it's actually running (since 1 am today, so quite long)
<Laney> pitti: 'k, I saw something about a private PPA broke it or something
<Laney> is it going to finish?
<pitti> Laney: I think cjwatson fixed that the other day
<hikiko> Laney, no, compiz crashed after an upgrade, then next upgrade fixed the issue: half of the lowgfx files weren't in the package in that daily build that's why
<pitti> Laney: not sure, I'll give it another few hours and kill it this afternoon
<hikiko> now the package is complete, at least I don't have that issue anymore
<hikiko> Laney, I think Trevinho could help more
<pitti> Laney: actually, I'll kill it right now; no point if the previous few runs didn't update indexes
 * pitti runs in foreground
<Laney> pitti: ack
<Laney> pitti: It'd be nice if you could make it put the log file somewhere, assuming it writes useful things
<Laney> hikiko: you mean the packaging is busted and that's not yet fixed?
<pitti> I get failures via cron maill, but I can add some logging, yes
<pitti> it normally runs with --quiet via cron
<Laney> pitti: > ~/public_html/current.log
<hikiko> Laney, I think the package was busted and was fixed
 * Laney checks ci train
<hikiko> but Trevinho knows better about the package
<Laney> nein
<dbarth> seb128: hello
<dbarth> seb128: we have a silo full of webbrowser-app/container SRU fixes
<dbarth> (the OA one has a problem however)
<dbarth> just to let you know
<seb128> dbarth, hey, oh, good! are you trying to aim for lts .1? you might be a bit short for that
<dbarth> seb128: yeah .1, but tell me
<dbarth> but they are are if there is still time
<seb128> I can't properly parse that
<dbarth> seb128: that's silo 051, at https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1650
<seb128> but I'm not in the team dealing with SRU or .1
<seb128> but .1 is next week and things need to spend a week in proposed and there is the iso testing
<dbarth> ah
<seb128> so looks tight to me
<seb128> check with #ubuntu-release I guess
<dbarth> but so do i still need to subscribe the release team, or do they get a notification from the ci system now?
<dbarth> hmm, ok; i'ĺl check there; like at the good old time ;)
<Laney> no Trevinho today?
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah sure...
 * Laney eyes Stealtinho
<Trevinho> Laney: I morning'ed few minutes before you did :)
<Laney> you got highlighted many hours ago
<Laney> any clue about compiz in yakkety?
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1599900
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1599900 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in ccsObjectGetInterface_()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Laney> biab
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, I noticed that but I was working in u8 stuff...
<Trevinho> anyway
<seb128> channel is quiet nowadays!
<seb128> Trevinho, hikiko said there was a packaging error in yakkety and you had a fix?
<Trevinho> seb128: my yakkety wm worked, but I didn't check that much... Let me finish a thing and I'll check that again
<seb128> k
<Trevinho> Laney, seb128: is that bug somewhat reproducible in VMs or where? Is there a pattern for that
<Trevinho> ?
<seb128> it's reproducible in VMs it seems
<seb128> m_deslaur had it the other day
<seb128> seems it only does it with the lowgfx profile
<seb128> if the ubuntu profile is forced it works
<seb128> on yakkety
<Trevinho> mhmh
<seb128> it's 3 people reporting the issue here now, so it does look like it's any yakkety install
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, ok... installing a new daily should cause that issue too?
<Trevinho> seb128: or, should I downgrade and...then upgrade?
<seb128> I didn't try daily so I don't know
<seb128> I guess you could try to start from xenial and just upgrade unity/compiz
<Trevinho> my VM worked though... but I upgraded from silo. And I had acceleration there
<Trevinho> but when forcing low_gfx it was working anyway
<seb128> sorry but I don't know how other tries, maybe Laney or mdeslaur can help you
<seb128> going for some exercice here
<seb128> bbiab
<Laney> back
<Laney> Trevinho: I just boot yakkety in virt-manager
<Trevinho> Laney: mh, latest daily?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> zsynced it today
<Trevinho> Laney: so, no need to upgrade from something, right?
<Laney> it did work in the live cd though I think
<Laney> although I got an apport report there, compiz still came up
<Laney> after installing it doesn't work at all
<Laney> fresh install
<Laney> [and then after you install in this environment you will be able to add the 3.20 ppa and reproduce my nautilus bug too :)]
<Laney> [muhahaha]
<Laney> ximion is stalking my github account!
<ximion> Laney: hey :) - I lost you at the crab tank ^^
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> I looked for you
<ximion> I hope you had a safe and less exhausting trip home :)
<Laney> and the next morning too, saw juliank
<Laney> oh well
<Laney> it was straightforward, although I had to wait in london for ages
<ximion> oh, wow - well, I was there but didn't find you
<Laney> because the trains didn't start for 2 hours or so
<ximion> by running, I reached the first train and didn't have to wait one more hour at the airport :)
<ximion> meh
<Laney> nice
<ximion> Laney: btw, the patches look good ^^ - you might want to take a look at https://github.com/iainlane/appstream-generator/commit/8f6043ebdceb42ff3286e3c75baf37b7bf41376d#diff-48d56bbd66b466a8c4f37abaae1fec96L58 though, that would break at Debian unless we also switch to xz soon
<Laney> it needs to try more things
<Laney> not proposed yet because the environment isn't set up properly
<Laney> so can't really do an end to end test
<ximion> but I just quickly simmed through the things, so no review done yet ^^
<Laney> that http/ftp stuff sucks
<Laney> maybe it can be done better
<Laney> no hangs with it like this though
<ximion> there are other libraries which do this stuff, but the curl lib is the most advanced one so far
<ximion> but I understand why the standard library maintainers want to throw it out as soon as possible :P
<ximion> Laney: https://github.com/ikod/dlang-requests is better, but it doesn't support the CAInfo feature yet
<Laney> system ("curl...")
<ximion> well.... :D
<Laney> :>
<ximion> spawning stuff has sane API ^^ https://dlang.org/phobos/std_process.html
<ximion> except for stuff like browse(), which I wouldn't have defined or named openPath() and have it open any path with the default app :P
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> is xdg autostart just broken?
 * Laney gets confused
<Laney> HMMMMMMMMMMMM
<Trevinho> Laney: mh, well... So I'm getting the crash too, but the weird thing is that... maybe it crash on first start... as things run at the end
<Laney> did you install?
<n0de01> Hi! I'm trying to install eclipse through umake (sudo umake ide eclipse). However I get eclipse as an invalid choice (umake ide: error: argument framework: invalid choice: 'eclipse' (choose from 'lighttable', 'visual-studio-code') Could somebody please help me with this error ?)
<Laney> night
<Trevinho> Laney: nope, but it happens also when launching the daily
<n0de01> Seems to be a bug.  Launchpad bug 1591294 in ubuntu-make (Ubuntu) ""umake ide eclipse" returns "invalid choice" despite what manpage says" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1591294.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1591294 in ubuntu-make (Ubuntu) ""umake ide eclipse" returns "invalid choice" despite what manpage says" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> seb128: you here?
<willcooke> night all, off tomorrow, back friday
<seb128> Trevinho, sorry, was around but on my way to dinner, better to just ask your question so when I walk by I might be able to reply even if I don't want to stop to start a discussion
<Trevinho> seb128: since there are fixes for that crashes that needs to resubmit a compiz build... What's the way to do that for the SRU?
<seb128> Trevinho, unsure, ask on #ubuntu-ci-eng, I think you can re-iterate/force a rebuild&landing which it's in proposed
<seb128> but I would probably just force merge the current silo
<seb128> then do a new landing with the followup bugfixes
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-07-14
<qengho> So quiet.
<sarnold> GOOD MORNING QENGHO
<qengho> Thanks, sarnold.
<sarnold> happy to help!
<hikiko> hello
<pitti> Good morning
<Laney> hullo!
<pitti> hey Laney!
<pitti> Laney: could you please create a "systemd-session" PPA on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop ?
<pitti> Laney: I'd like to move https://launchpad.net/~pitti/+archive/ubuntu/systemd-session, in preparation for next week
<Laney> hey pitti, how are you?
<Laney> sure, good idea
<pitti> Laney: quite fine, thanks! yourself?
<pitti> I just moved https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+git/systemd-graphical-session/
<Laney> created and copied the packages
<Laney> I'm good!
<Laney> we went to folk club last night, and I was percussion for the cup song which the others sang
<Laney> this is all desrt's doing
<pitti> cool!
<anpok_> pitti: had to make another fix to the touchscreen detection logic in udev - I broke tablet detection last time.
<pitti> I didn't know you play the drums
<Laney> no drums, just cups
<Trevinho> morning
<desrt> Cups!
<Laney> hi Trevinho!
<Laney> hi desrt!
<andyrock> hey all
<Laney> hi andyrock!
<Laney> !!!!
<Trevinho> Laney: about that crash, I've the fixes (I've not really understood why it happens, but I can mute it)... Anyway I'm wondering how to deal with the fact that it might happen also in xenial .1, so should I do another SRU or update the silo version and ask sru team to review it again? Or... wait for verification and then a new sru?
<Laney> thanks Trevinho
<Laney> hikik_o made it sound like you already had fixed it
<Laney> or at least knew what it was
<Laney> if it's going to make xenial break too then you should re-upload compiz with this fix included there too
<Laney> and probably make the SRU bug for the original issue verification-failed so nobody can accidentally release it
<Laney> (the SRU team will fix that back when accepting the new one)
<Trevinho> Laney: mh, I see... I'm just wondering how to deal that with ci-train...
<Laney> you can just add a new branch and rebuild / publish one package right?
<pitti> Laney: \o/ radiance port, nice work!
<pitti> Laney: what kind/level of feedback do you want for this?
<Trevinho> Laney: not sure, since it's published... Can I go back to previous stage?
<Trevinho> pitti: hey
<Trevinho> pitti: maybe you can give me some guidance with that too ^?
<Laney> pitti: at this point: if anything is unusable
<Laney> small niggles can be fixed later on
<Laney> pitti: if you have trello you can add them on here https://trello.com/c/EXpA6lKW/8-look-into-gtk-3-20
<Laney> Trevinho: is that https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1614 ?
<Trevinho> Laney: yes
<Laney> Trevinho: okay, edit that to add a new branch, then "build" and you can just check compiz there
<pitti> Laney: I do have trello, yes; cool, thanks
<Trevinho> Laney: fine, then SRU team has to request verification again, or that is not needed?
<Trevinho> I mean, once they've removed it from the queue, it's enough, right?
<Laney> It'll be like starting a new SRU
<Trevinho> only for that package, though...
<Laney> so it will go to the queue, be reviewed, etc
<Laney> yes
<Laney> is that okay?
<Laney> you're thinking about .1?
<Trevinho> yeah
<Laney> ping someone to review it today
<pitti> ping me
<Trevinho> pitti: cool, thank you.
<pitti> it's getting reeeally right for .1, so this needs some coordination with whoever drives .1, and fast/thorough verification
<Laney> I think they want this low graphics stuff in there
<Laney> but obviously unacceptable if it introduces new crashes :)
<Trevinho> yeah, not that is somewhat dangerous, since it's something that happens once on start, but indeed not a nice thing.
<Laney> argh
<Laney> need to look into what happened to libvirt/yakkety
<Laney> I have to manually systemctl start virtlogd.socket libvirtd.service
<Laney> anyway it's not a one time thing for me after installing yakkety in a VM
<Laney> maybe autologin or the live session manages to work around the problem
 * Laney is just staring at the wallpaper
<xnox> Laney, do i need to test ubiquity with 3.20 theming?
<Laney> add the PPA
<xnox> ack
<xnox> boaring in a second, will do from Lisbon
<Laney> lisbon eh
<xnox> =)
<Laney> you jetsetter
<Laney> Trevinho: does https://paste.ubuntu.com/19348993/ look normal to you?
<Trevinho> Laney: it's the same issue of the crash. I've fixed it
<Laney> Trevinho: ok, I applied https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/compiz/ccs-gsetting-safer-update/revision/4068
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, that's the first part.. 2nd is https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/compiz/safer-profile-for-lowgfx/+merge/300052 although, i've to fix it as that works only in new installs... I've to rename migration scripts
<Laney> Trevinho: I think those are re-run if they get updated (mtime)
<Laney> could be wrong though
<Trevinho> Laney: you sure? I think it's only based on name
<Laney> no I'm not sure
<Laney> :(
<Trevinho> Laney: anwyay, I wanted to clean them up in any case, so...
<Trevinho> I've just made one from three
<Laney> cool
<Laney> for now I just hacked it out of the upstart job
<Trevinho> Laney: it's all in https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/compiz/safer-profile-for-lowgfx/+merge/300052
<Laney> i'll wait for the silo :P
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, silo building again
<Trevinho> Laney: should be really building in ppa now... If in the mean time you want to review the debian changes, feel free :-P
<Trevinho> Laney: it should be built
<Trevinho> also i'm really torn about keeping the normal resize mode or not in lowgfx profile... Also with a very low powered VM it seems to be acceptable
<Trevinho> Fast I mean, and indeed it's nicer and more useful than the square-mode resize
 * Laney doesn't know what the requirements are
<Trevinho> Laney: there are no precise requirements.. A part the fact that it has to be quickest as possible
<Laney> Trevinho: I tried silo 003 https://paste.ubuntu.com/19362486/
<Trevinho> mh
<Trevinho> Laney: seems fine, isn't it?
<Laney> no
<Trevinho> Laney: get anything in ~/.local/share/unity/migration_script.log
<Laney> that directory doesn't exist
<Trevinho> Laney: right... I don't remember where migration scripts are saved.. :/
<Laney> there's a file ~/.local/share/session_migration-ubuntu which shows that they were run
<Laney> which one is interesting?
<Trevinho> Laney: the new one (00_remove_obsolete_plugins_in_unity_session_v1.py) has to be ran
<Trevinho> Laney: anway... You don't get unity to run at all there, right?
<Trevinho> Laney: what's in gsettings get org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity-lowgfx/plugins/core/ active-plugins ?
<Laney> Trevinho: https://paste.ubuntu.com/19363026/
<Laney> oops
<Laney> I typoed lowgfx in that
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/19363129/
 * Laney goes back to looking at nautilus then
<Laney> definitely some kind of race condition
<Trevinho> Laney: mh, speaking of nautilus or compiz?
<Trevinho> Laney: I've tried this in a new yakkety machine and it seems to work... mhmh
<Laney> compiz
<Laney> erm
<Laney> nautilus*
<Laney> why can you never reproduce the same issues as me?
<Trevinho> Laney: so... You got that issue when upgrading from yakkety with old lowgfx?
<Laney> yep
<Trevinho> Laney: as it might happen in that case... because it failed before
<Trevinho> I've upgraded my yakkety install before running a new user session and that was fine
<seb128> Trevinho, try with a guest if you are unsure the profile is stock?
<Trevinho> seb128: in stock profiles everything works
<Trevinho> seb128: on upgrades... There might be troubles
<seb128> Trevinho has a special "never hit bugs" box ;-)
<Laney> hi seb128
<Laney> night shift?
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> "night"
<seb128> no, national holiday
<seb128> just drove to .nl
<Trevinho> ah, aren't you celebrating French NH?
<seb128> and catching up on backlog, making up a bit for hours I took while I was in France
<Laney> Trevinho: guest works
<Trevinho> yeah, indeed...
<seb128> Trevinho, I did provisitional celebrating ;-)
<Laney> so
<Laney> can the session be repaired?
 * Trevinho shoked about the Tour things though
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, some gsettings foo
<Trevinho> Laney: we've (andyrock) in progress a script to self-healing such situations
<seb128> Trevinho, I didn't understand what made they fall exactly
<Trevinho> but not there yet... So, I can in the mean time land this that will work fine for the SRU
<Trevinho> seb128: no idea.... people? A motorbike?
<Trevinho> Laney: are you ok about landing that for now?
<Laney> let me check if it fixes the crash
<Laney> seems ok
<Trevinho> Laney: ok so let's go with that... for the few using a yakkety install with lowgfx mode, we can always provide a script for fixing it... Which, will be done shortly
<Laney> ok
<Laney> please to fix MPs
<Trevinho> Laney: then... I've ACKed https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1656 please plubish it... I'll fix the SRU one in a bit
<Trevinho> Laney: for the SRU one, I can only rebuild compiz... Then I hope I can re-do all the SRu process only for that, right? Or the silo will need the approval for every piece again?
<Laney> you need to top approve the merge proposals https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-003-2-publish/18/console
<Laney> sru is compiz only, correct
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, sorrry..  andyrock is on them now
<Trevinho> Laney: so, I've triggered a new rebuild and andyrock approved things (there was a small issue), I guess you can publish it now https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1656
<Trevinho> Laney: also the SRU build is fine https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1614 (you've to force the publication there I guess because of missing revision)
<Trevinho> tomorrw (I guess) pitti could then re-review it from the SRU queue
<Laney> you would be better off getting it uploaded today
<Laney> huh
<Laney> you included more changes in the SRU
<Trevinho> Laney: which ones?
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/272985187/compiz_1:0.9.12.2+16.04.20160705-0ubuntu1_1:0.9.12.2+16.04.20160714-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<Trevinho> Laney: I just added this one
<Trevinho> Laney: that's the same of the two branches I posted, isn't it?
<Laney> I thought the SRU would be the crash fix only
<Laney> but in there you have also changes to the migration scripts too
<Trevinho> Laney: these are needed for avoiding crashes
<Trevinho> without migration scripts change, there will be the crash
<Laney> not refactoring them
<Trevinho> well, having three same changes in three files would cause bigger diffs and more prone to issues
<Trevinho> also I prefer to keep to the minimum the delta with upstream, so we don't have two different codebases to worry about
<Laney> might normally be fine, but here you are trying to get this SRU out super fast
<Laney> some other random change to showdesktop too
<Laney> you make the work harder for the reviewer of the SRU
 * Laney shrugs
<Laney> need to wait for powerpc s390x to finish
<Trevinho> ok
 * Trevinho back on the other machine to verify bugs
 * Laney cries
<Laney> I need to go out!
<Laney> seb128: are you around for a bit to publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1614 ?
<Laney> ok, it's done
 * Laney is late for climbing
<Trevinho> it's never late for climbing... There's always something to climb on, then... Maybe you might be arrested :)
 * Laney cries
<Laney> why is this so slow
<Laney> late because I am meeting people there
<Trevinho> Laney: ah, did you force publish?
<Laney> it worked
<Laney> i think
<Trevinho> Publish failed: Unexpected upload at destination.
 * Laney waits for queuebot
<Laney> it's there
<Laney> i would really appreciate it if you would help me out on my nautilus bug
<Laney> add the 3.20 ppa in a qemu/kvm yakkety install and restart the session
<Laney> you'll see it
<Laney> adding a sleep 1 makes it stop
<Laney> so: some race
<Laney> BYEEEEEEEEEEEE
<Trevinho> Laney: ok, I'll check it tomorrow
<bregma> desktop people, is there a UI for setting the desktop scaling for Unity 8 in the works?
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-07-15
<qengho> Good morning
<hikiko>  Hi
<hikiko> happy Friday
<qengho> HI HI
<pitti> Good morning
<qengho> hiya, p
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> salut pitti, ça va ?
<pitti> seb128: ça va, et toi ?
<seb128> ça va bien !
<qengho> hi hi, s
<seb128> hey qengho
<Laney> hey!
<qengho> 'sup.
<willcooke> morning workers
<willcooke> I'm ready to leave the country now.
<qengho> Which one is that?
<willcooke> The UK
<willcooke> It's rubbish now
<willcooke> and I hate everyone living in it
<willcooke> with the exception of Laney
<Laney> i'm becoming irish
<davmor2> willcooke: hahahahahahahahahaha
<seb128> good morning Laney & willcooke
<willcooke> (and davmor2)
<willcooke> morning seb128
<seb128> Johnson as foreign secretary
<seb128> I know it's friday but wth
<seb128> well at least according to http://edition.cnn.com/2016/07/15/europe/boris-johnson-countries-insults-trnd/ he didn't insult France (yet)
<willcooke> and they've closed the dept. responsible for advising on climate change and lumped it in with the energy dept.
<willcooke> No conflict of interest there then
<willcooke> :(
<qengho> willcooke: have you considered having a referendum in your household?
<davmor2> seb128: it gets worse than that, we have a pro fox hunting anti-green guy in charge of power and environment
<willcooke> THAT ^^^
<seb128> urg
<Laney> hi seb128
<willcooke> qengho, I should become a republic :)
<Laney> it's friday though
<Laney> so like
<seb128> do you have bananas? ;-)
<Laney> not all bad
<Laney> innit
 * willcooke gets to work designed the flag 
<willcooke> designing
<davmor2> willcooke: never mind we can vote for labour in the next general election and watch them self destruct again when they realise the 60,000 people that corbyn brought in are still labour members \o/
<Laney> they're working hard on stopping that
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> yeah, shady af
<willcooke> I'm going to join the beige party.  https://twitter.com/ProfBrianCox/status/752919063790313472
<ogra> seb128, bananas ? thats a wonderful business idea, lets hire a boat and start smuggling them, in a year from now they will be worth their weight in  gold in the uk !!
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> only if they are sufficiently bendy
<Laney> don't want you dirty europeans dictating the curvature of my bananas, we voted to get rid of that kind of nonsense
 * sarnold imports his straight bananas
<ogra> to late ... you will be happy if get straight green ones at the double price ...
<sarnold> oh yeah a fine straight banana is worth two, three times as much as those broken curved bananas
<ogra> (straight brown spotty ones i should have said )
<Laney> only non EC 2257/94 compliant bananas are to be allowed from now on
<qengho> ogra: I think that's a sausage.
<ogra> lol
<sarnold> lol
<ogra> shhh
<Laney> signed, T May MMXVI
<ogra> (trying to get our german goods out opf old stock)
<seb128> Laney, exit using european numbers
<seb128> you freak
<Laney> thov confvsest thine self
<qengho> I have no idea what political statement it is, using roman numerals instead of indian numerals.
<qengho> What have the Romans ever done for *us*?
<ogra> well, uk wants to be back in the empire ... probably it doesnt matter *which* ?
 * qengho worries when no one hits the easy pitches.
<ogra> (sorry ... half of uk ... )
<seb128> the world is all sort of the wtf recently :-/
<ogra> yeah
<seb128> Laney, but yeah, at least it's friday ;-)
<ogra> THANK GOD !
<Laney> soon we'll be ready to launch the secret Canonical space programme
 * Laney checks we're on irc.canonical.com
<Laney> CRAP
<sarnold> uhoh now look what you've done
<ogra> * sabdfl hat die Verbindung getrennt (Ping timeout: 246 seconds)
 * ogra grins
<willcooke> We have been discovered!  Flee!
<Laney> the first african on mars
<ogra> must have tiny feet, these bars are slim
<sarnold> ogra: that's so much cooler sounding than "has quit"
<Laney> oh
<Laney> everyone in cape town has heard about ubuntu by the way
<Laney> I was asking random people in shops and taxi drivers
<Laney> fame sells
<ogra> there used to be a TV show that mark hosted ... about OSS SW
<Laney> O_O
<ogra> http://www.zdnet.com/article/south-african-tv-show-evangelises-open-source/
<ogra> wow, that was actually hard to find
<ogra> he moderated a few episodes
<Trevinho> morning
<Laney> MARCOOOOOOOOOOOO
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you?
<Trevinho> hey seb128...
<Trevinho> and Laney
<Trevinho> well... Quite shocked by the Nizza events :|
<Laney> :/
<Trevinho> s/Nizza/Nice/
<seb128> yeah, bad news
<seb128> I only saw that this morning, didn't watch news yesterday before going to bed
<Trevinho> I did, first videos where really hard to see.
<andyrock> morning
<andyrock> :/
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you?
<andyrock> seb128: having breakfast right now you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> it's friday!
<davmor2> willcooke, seb128: do either of you have unity8 and unity7 on 16.04? all of a sudden 2 finger tap isn't right clicking any more on trackpad, I don't know if it is the interaction of the two unitys or a change in the system but it is annoying :(
<Trevinho> mhmhm....
<willcooke> davmor2, testng
<ogra> davmor2, yeah, libinput has deliberatly hacked out tap-to-click
<ogra> the ione reason that keeps me from switching to unity8 here
<ogra> (and i was lazy, havent filed a bug yet)
<Laney> lies
<Laney> libinput has tap to click
<seb128> davmor2, I don't, but maybe you installed xserver-xorg-input-libinput?
<ogra> https://cgit.freedesktop.org/wayland/libinput/commit/?id=2219c12c3aa45b80f235e761e87c17fb9ec70eae
<ogra> it has never been re-enabled
<ogra> afaik
<ogra> (but makes unity8 on laptops rather unusable)
<Laney> that says it is configurable
<ogra> (for me at least)
<ogra> yes, but we dont confuigure it
<ogra> and our UI bit tries to talk to synclient i think
<davmor2> seb128: ah yes possibly that got pulled in via overlay for unity8 let me see
<andyrock> willcooke: https://launchpad.net/~azzar1/+archive/ubuntu/unity-copy-dialog?field.series_filter=xenial
<Laney> that's not libinput's fault
<andyrock> in case you want to test the copy dialog fix on xenial
<ogra> Laney, any suggestion what to file the bug against then ?
<ogra> Mir ?
<Laney> I don't know if it would be mir or unity8
<Laney> but either of those could make the API call to enable it
<Laney> https://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/libinput/tapping/
<Laney> whichever of those already handles libinput
<Laney> looks like mir does
<Laney>     libinput_device_config_tap_set_enabled(
<Laney>         dev, settings.tap_to_click ? LIBINPUT_CONFIG_TAP_ENABLED : LIBINPUT_CONFIG_TAP_DISABLED);
<willcooke> andyrock, thanks!
<Laney> that's from mir
<Laney> so it has this already
<desrt> i see that word has gotten out about Ubuntu Space
<desrt> Linus for Aliens
<desrt> *Linux
<desrt> i'm glad we don't have to keep quiet about that anymore
<seb128> hey desrt
<Laney> The Softpedia article is being written as we speak
<desrt> hmm.  Linux for Martians is maybe a snappier slogan
<desrt> Mark is buddies with Elon Musk, right?
<ogra> Bug #1603358
<ubot5> bug 1603358 in mir (Ubuntu) "no tap to click in unity8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1603358
<ogra> davmor2, ^^^
<desrt> seb128: hi :)
<ogra> please confirm
<seb128> but yeah in any case our GUI tools are not libinput friendly
<ogra> well, we should just ship libhybris on desktops too :P
<ogra> (and hook it up to the right spots)
<seb128> what would an android container give us on desktop?
<ogra> working tap to click :P
<seb128> you seem confused
<ogra> (i didnt say android container ... only libhybris :) )
<seb128> that's a mir thing, not an android one
<ogra> not confused ... just making bad jokes ...
<davmor2> yeap libinput is installed
<seb128> try to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/30-touchpad.conf
<seb128> Section "InputClass"
<seb128>         Identifier "MyTouchpad"
<seb128>         MatchIsTouchpad "on"
<seb128>         Driver "libinput"
<seb128>         Option "Tapping" "on"
<seb128> EndSection
 * ogra tried that before and didnt get it working 
<ogra> i actually spent a weekend on this (which is why i had the git commit above readily around)
<seb128> it's working under unity7
<ogra> yes
<Laney> I'm using libinput
<seb128> so sounds like a mir bug
<ogra> else i wouldnt use my laptop :)
<Laney> actually I forgot that I was
<seb128> Laney, right, but you are not using u8
<Laney> it just works(!)
<Laney> ...
<seb128> nor mir
<Laney> yes
<Laney> I'm following
<seb128> ?
<Laney> ?
<seb128> yes you are using u8?
 * seb128 is confused
<Laney> Me too
<ogra> yay
<seb128> I'm saying that it looks like a mir bug
<Laney> Fine
<seb128> but you say it's working for you?
<seb128> or it's working for you under u7?
<Laney> I'm not using unity 8
<seb128> k
<Laney> I got interrupted before I could finish
<ogra> under u7 /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/30-touchpad.conf would actually kick in
<seb128> sorry
<seb128> k, so the libinput side is fine
<seb128> please talk to the #ubuntu-mir crew ;-)
<Laney> mir has some configuration for this already
<Laney> you have to find out how to poke that
<ogra> well, feel free to add to bug #1603358
<ubot5> bug 1603358 in mir (Ubuntu) "no tap to click in unity8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1603358
<Laney> if I'm playing music when I lxc-start a container
<Laney> the music gets louder
<Laney> me and juLIO DOWN BY THE SCHOOLYARD
<seb128> lol
<Laney> lxc must be doing some weird stuff
<seb128> I guess
<ogra> probably stgraber just likes loud music ?
<seb128> does it go back when you lxc-stop?
<Laney> small man small ears
 * Laney tries
<Laney> nop
<Laney> let's see if it goes up again!
<Laney> nein
<seb128> makes sense to raise it though
<seb128> the container walls are soundproof
<ogra> for the people next door ?
<seb128> no, for the people inside the box :p
<ogra> ah !
<ogra> indeed
<Laney> it's to drown out the people trapped in there
<andyrock> hikiko: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1602901
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1602901 in unity (Ubuntu) "[Regression] Panel/Dash background corruption with multimon" [High,Confirmed]
<andyrock> have you seen this?
<andyrock> looks like related to rev 4145
<Laney> oh, I see that
<hikiko> andyrock, looking at it now
<Trevinho> damn
<Laney> is that in the sru?
<Trevinho> yeah -_-
<Laney> aaahhhh
<hikiko> great :/ I don't have either nvidia or triple monitor
<Laney> i'm on nouveau
<Laney> you can always revert it and fix later
<hikiko> yeah
<Trevinho> we can revert....
<Trevinho> but again, new SRU routine?
<Trevinho> Laney: do you want me to fire a new build?
<Laney> decide if you can fix it fast or revert, then build whichever one of those
<Laney> this is the fun of risky SRUs
<Trevinho> fixing doesn't seem easy right now, so I'd just revert it. It's not a big change.
<Laney> ok, gogogo
<hikiko> Trevinho,
<hikiko> yeah
<hikiko> ok
<hikiko> I was about to say that revert is easier because we can
<hikiko> cant even reproduce it
<Laney> I can, so I can try fixes
<Trevinho> ok, Laney that's in nouveau too?
<Trevinho> anyway new build is going
<Laney> ya
<Laney> nouveau + dual monitors
<Laney> assuming http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/bug.png that this is the same thing
<Trevinho> hikiko: see if you can find a fix for yakkety in the mean time. If you can't, then prepare a revert branch please.
<Laney> I probably should have put a window behind that
<Laney> but you get it
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah.
<hikiko> ok I am pushing the revert in a while and then I see if I can find an nvidia to fix for yaketty
<hikiko> yakkety*
<Laney> it's definitely nvidia only?
 * Laney finds the mini dp adapter thing to check
<hikiko> Laney, ye
<hikiko> Laney, yes
<hikiko> I have dual monitor here (intel)
<hikiko> and I didn't have any problems
 * Sweet5hark1 has now seen his second day of Pokemon Go and its amazing how it changes reality. I mean not like Ingress, which added some playful details visible to a subculture. This stuff really changes reality.
<hikiko> something doesn't refresh
<hikiko> (at least sounds like that)
<qengho> Sweet5hark1: Changes how?
<qengho> Sweet5hark1: And are you green or blue? It's important.
<Sweet5hark1> In the park in my neighborhood there is a little pond, and usually in you can see 2-3 people walk around there in the evening. Yesterday some folks lit up the Pokestops at that pond and I took a walk there -- like some 200 other gals and dudes standing around the pond with their phones in the hand.
<Sweet5hark1> qengho: There is no green in pokemon ;)
<Laney> hikiko: ok, yeah, it doesn't happen on my intel machine
<Trevinho> hikiko: it might be related to the fact that bgeffecthelper does some caching though
<Trevinho> hikiko: did you test that also when forcing llvmpipe?
<Laney> BTW hotplugging the 1× monitor into the 2× laptop is slightly buggy
<ogra> Sweet5hark1, nobody drowned yet ?
<Laney> the 1× output has no window controls and the mouse cursor is drawn as 2× there
<Trevinho> hikiko: maybe having bgeffecthelper to be per-monitor works better...
<Trevinho> but... bohhhh
<Laney> it did correctly rescale the 2× one to 1× though
<hikiko> Trevinho, I will look at it give me 1 minute to push the revert
<qengho> Sweet5hark1: Oh, it changes reality in that players of the game are visible to muggles?
<Sweet5hark1> ogra: https://twitter.com/Sweet5hark/status/753885716757770240
<Trevinho> hikiko: ok, no much hurry for yakkety, since I' won't land this in a sec, but still...
<ogra> LOL
<Sweet5hark1> qengho: yes, and they are not 1-2, they are quite some crowds really.
<Laney> Sweet5hark1: Does it use the ingress data for these pokestops/gyms?
<Trevinho> new darwin awards are coming!
<Trevinho> too many to give, though
<Sweet5hark1> qengho: Also it changes attitude of the players. As every second person or group in the parc was playing pokemon, people arent afraid to talk to complete strangers about it as if the Pokemons are part of reality. Im usually _trying_ to guard my nerditude from complete strangers ...
<qengho> Laney: I read it's the same point constellation.
<Sweet5hark1> qengho: Yesterday when I got home at 23:30 another guy walked down the otherwise empty street with his phone in his hand. FWIW he could have just been texting. He stopped at the same time as I did and turned to the right. That alone was enough for him to say to me: "There is an Enton over there, right?"
<Sweet5hark1> qengho: Imagine that happening to you when you are NOT a Pokemon player: Some random dude at night speaking to you about "Entons".
<hikiko> andyrock, Trevinho https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/unity/unity.tmp-fix-for-1602901/+merge/300174
<qengho> Some drug deals are going to go *weird*.
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: Dunno because I never played ingress. But from what I heard: yes.
<hikiko> and the question is where I can find an nvidia now.. or a way to reproduce the problem in intel
<happyaron> willcooke: mind to run the trello script against nm-applet when you have time?
<willcooke> happyaron, done
<happyaron> great
<Sweet5hark1> qengho: yes. Also you see a lot of beginners walking around with their eyes on their phones, looking up to not be run over by a truck or something, seeing other players and giving each other a knowing smile or a nod. Happens all the time.
<qengho> Sweet5hark1: socializing. Gross.
<ogra> thats like bikers greeting each other when passing by on the street
<Sweet5hark1> qengho: Indeed!
<Sweet5hark1> qengho: the more experienced players are a bit harder to identify when they are casually hunting. Less, when they are not casual: Then they are moving in a groups of two to five -- or with a mounted smartphone on a bike.
 * ogra smells a revival of google glass ahead 
<Sweet5hark1> ogra: yeah. possible.
<qengho> Sweet5hark1: I heard the https commands don't verify certificates, so you could MITM and reverse engineer to make a scope for Ubutu Phone.
<Trevinho> Laney: on gtk3 topci... I still get a white terminal, has that been fixed?
<Trevinho> Laney: also menus are wrong
<Trevinho> and gedit...
<Laney> you don't have the theme then
<Laney> apt-cache policy light-themes
<Laney> it got overtaken by an archive upload but yesterday I bumped the version and uploaded it again to the ppa
<Sweet5hark1> qengho: likely. https://plus.google.com/+KristianK%C3%B6hntopp/posts/5Gnog8cgNoW <- says you could just mod inofficial ingress clients to work with poGo
<Trevinho> Laney: ah yeah... there was the landing003 which was replaced.... with the theme -_-
<qengho> Sweet5hark1: isotopp knows everything.
<ogra> yeah, he does :)
<Laney> Trevinho: ._.
<Trevinho> Installato: 14.04+16.10.20160706.laney2-0ubuntu1
<Laney> better?
<Trevinho> yeah
<Trevinho> black bg :)
<Laney> cool
<Laney> so if you put Exec=/bin/sh -ec 'sleep 1; nautilus -n' in /etc/xdg/autostart/nautilus-autostart.desktop then it works
<Trevinho> Laney: terminal scrollbar bg is wrong though
<Trevinho> Laney: it has not to be gray, but lighter aubergine
<Laney> one thing at a time
<Trevinho> or transparent at all...
<Trevinho> ah, ok, you've that in your list?
<Laney> actually no, but I can probably fix that
<Trevinho> Laney: I wanted to move nautilus to upstart since some time ago, so that it started in unity after it. That solved also another issue which seems to be present here too: the appmenus aren't exported to unity, because an option is not correclty set (gtk's shell shows appmenu or something like that)
<Laney> aren't there signals for that changing?
<Trevinho> Laney: there are, but we don't receive them
<Trevinho> I did a change already
<Sweet5hark1> qengho, ogra: knowing everything is the priviledge and liability of being an old fart.
<Trevinho> Laney: that was it https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/nautilus/menubar-visibility-signals/+merge/292925
<Laney> I remember from the sprint
<ogra> Sweet5hark1, well, we are about the same age ... but you never praise *my* knowledge ... cant be true :P
<Laney> is it because we don't get connected to usd or something?
<Trevinho> however... Mhmmh, this seems something related to nautilus... Not sure if would act differently when there's a compositor or not
<Trevinho> seems to be... But maybe it's not related, since when I tried to run gtk320 in that VM there was no black scren
<Trevinho> screen*
<Sweet5hark1> ogra: the "knowing everything" of old farts usually works by declaring the rest as nonexistant. So two old farts might have very different "everything"s, sometimes with very old farts those "everything"s dont even touch anymore.
<ogra> do you think if isotopp and i were in the same room that neutralizes everything then ?
<Trevinho> Laney: it's unrelated, but... I made the VM with virt-manager, I set the disk size as 8GB (but not allocating all at the start), and now df only says it's 4gb, although virt-manager still says the truth... any clue how can I enlarge it?
<Trevinho> ADS: «enlarge your VM disk!»
<Laney> did you make the partition smaller than the disk?
<Trevinho> it doesn't seem so
<Trevinho> I said to use the whole disk
<Laney> or maybe it made swap
 * Trevinho checks
<Laney> check with cfdisk /dev/vda
<Trevinho> nah, it says it's 4G
<Laney> on the second line, above the table?
<Trevinho> mh, ok... I see unallocated space... meh
<Laney> :/
<Trevinho> Laney: a similar issue I always had with nautilus in a VM is that if I resize the VM  and thus the screen, the new area stays black... untill I don't restart it. It seems the same issue to me.
 * Sweet5hark1 reads the backlog.
<Trevinho> again, still fixed if running nautilus after compiz
<Trevinho> which... isn't that bad himo
<Trevinho> imho
<Sweet5hark1> Laney, willcooke: There is also the option of joining https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principality_of_Sealand -- I heard IT services made a substancial part of their GDP one time ...
<willcooke> It is a desolate hole.  Much like the rest of the UK atm
<Laney> Trevinho: hmm, well something changed with 3.20
<Trevinho> Laney: yes indeed, but it's like just making the issue to appear better than it used to be
<Laney> I suppose upstarting it is okay
<Sweet5hark1> willcooke: I read Sealand won the egg throwing world championship in 2008. A talent that might be put to good use in UK politics.
<willcooke> :D
<Trevinho> Laney: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1614 is ready for you to play publish..
<Trevinho> pitti: can you then approve it from the SRU queue?
<Laney> Trevinho: I'm going to check it first
<Laney> is there a yakkety version?
<bregma> anyone know if there are plans to provide a configuration UI for Unity 8?  For instance, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8-desktop-session/+bug/1603185
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1556795 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1603185 Mouse wheel scrolling keeps going inertially (past the location I want to scroll to)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> that would be a question for #ubuntu-unity
<seb128> or #ubuntu-touch, kenvandine and jgdx work on u-s-s
<seb128> Jonas is not here on on -unity it seems though
<Laney> ahh the uss days
<Laney> they were good ones
<ogra> will they not come back to you eventually ?
<ogra> once u8 is the default
<seb128> like once u8 is default desktop team takes over all the upstream components and we fire the u8 team? ;-)
<Laney> rocks to throw at upstream
<ogra> nah, you do the pckaging and integration, they do the upstream work :)
<seb128> right
<seb128> so doesn't change the reply to the settings question
<seb128> that's for design/the upstream team working on that
<ogra> oh, right ...
 * ogra humms "fry-day in my brain..."
<Trevinho> Laney: not really matching 1:1. I've just backported some commits from the yakkety branch.
<Trevinho> so here there are less changes
<Laney> Trevinho: I mean is there a revert of this for yakkety?
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, not yet landed though
<Laney> it's easier for me to test this
 * Laney builds
<Laney> Trevinho: DONE
<Laney> go forth and find an sru team member
<Trevinho> Laney: thanks
<Laney> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1684
<Laney> nooooooooooo silos
<a1fa> andyrock:
<a1fa> are you around?
<a1fa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1483014/comments/9
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1483014 in unity (Ubuntu Xenial) "[REGRESSION] cannot switch to a given window after showing desktop" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128> Laney, do you have xenial on your xps13 by any chance?
<Laney> Nein
<Laney> was ist los?
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> Laney, trying to get somebody to SRU verifying the keyboard backlight usd fixes for .1
<attente> seb128: i could test that for you if you want
<seb128> e.g bug #1583861
<ubot5> bug 1583861 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Xenial) "Keyboard backlight isn't properly restored after idle on systems with hardwired configuration" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1583861
<seb128> attente, oh, that would be great, I didn't know you had a config with a backlight ;-)
<seb128> attente, ^ is the bug
<Laney> It's fixed for me on yakkety, for what it's worth
<Laney> I can try from an iso also
 * Laney checks those are building with proposed
<seb128> if attente verifies it's good enough
<attente> installation is hanging though...
<seb128> urg?
<seb128> on what process?
<willcooke> still with a seg fault in dpkg?
<Laney> ja
<attente> formatting /boot as ext2
<seb128> Laney, attente, if you have hidpi bug #1571640 would be nice to verify as well
<ubot5> bug 1571640 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu Xenial) "lightdm changing resolution" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571640
<seb128> attente, oh, I though you had a xenial machine, not that you needed to install one ... might be testable from an iso as laney said
<attente> seb128: i'm trying to install xenial on it anyways. it's one of desrt's old xps' that i bought off her
<seb128> oh ok
<Laney> seb128: I think chrisccoulson has hidpi maybe
<seb128> Laney, you xps is a lowdpi one?
<seb128> your*
<Laney> it's not on xenial
<seb128> knowing if you noticed an improvement in the new version of yakkety would be useful still ;-)
<seb128> like apparently it was changing the scaling factor with a delay before
<seb128> which made the UI scale in front of you
<Laney> mitya57: there's 2 silos
<Laney> GO
<seb128> and should do less of that
<willcooke> hikiko, nice work on hexchat :)
<Laney> I know the bug, I can reboot if you want me to, not useful for sru verificaton though
<Laney> brb
<seb128> no need to reboot now
<seb128> I can watch you try on sunday :p
<seb128> those are not going to be copied over before monday I guess
<seb128> and yeah, ideally we need somebody to test on xenial as well
<seb128> though if that doesn't happen I'm going to wave the no regression flag to get those copied over
<attente> ok, installation is going now
<seb128> great
<seb128> Trevinho, could you try to get bug #1415265 SRU verified, it doesn't have a testcase...
<ubot5> bug 1415265 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Xenial) "The screen saver is interrupting me while watching Netflix " [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1415265
<seb128> or not one that I can try here at least, I don't have netflix
 * pitti waves, calling it a day -- still some packing to do
<pitti> seb128: revoir à demain, je l'attends avec impatience !
<seb128> pitti, bonne soirée, à demain ! moi aussi ;-)
<pitti> seb128: oh, does testing that bug involve doing a series marathon on work time?
 * pitti signs up
<seb128> lol
<pitti> seb128: you'll be at home?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> pitti, do you have data?
<pitti> the walk doesn't look too complicated, and I have a map
<seb128> I might come picking you up at the station
<a1fa> andyrock: my bad :(
<seb128> pitti, let's get in touch, either telegram or sms
<pitti> seb128: no, better send SMS after I left Germay (around 15:00)
<seb128> k
<seb128> your train arrive at 18:25?
<pitti> seb128: I can enable roaming, but I don't like leaving it on all the time -- stuff is just too chatty for that
<pitti> seb128: oui
<seb128> ok
<seb128> don't worry, sms is fine
<seb128> I probably come to pick you up
<pitti> nice *hug*
<seb128> in any case I let you know by sms a bit before you arrive
<pitti> alors, à demain !
<andyrock> a1fa: be sure to have the correct version of unity
<pitti> yes, will do
<pitti> Laney, tedg: safe travels, see you!
<seb128> have a nice evening and nice train day tomorrow!
<desrt> Bye bye everyone
 * desrt heads off to two weeks in Esperantujo
<pitti> desrt: safe travels over the pond to you too
<a1fa> i do
<a1fa> 7.4.0+16.04.20160705-0ubuntu1
<desrt> No pond here.  Dortmund -> Breslau.
<andyrock> a1fa: did you restart?
<andyrock> or at least logout/login
<Laney> see you pitti!
<pitti> desrt: oh, I thought you said Portland
 * pitti waves
<seb128> desrt, have fun at those esperanto weeks ;-)
 * ogra wonders,  is "portland" esperanto for "dortmund" ?
<attente> seb128: it didn't fix it for me
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> attente, oh, is that a new install with only u-s-d installed?
<attente> seb128: yeah, it's a fresh install with proposed enabled
<seb128>  but only u-s-d updated?
<seb128> you need to update upower as well
<attente> is the upower update in proposed too?
<seb128> in updates
<attente> i didn't see it in the list, what version should it be?
<seb128> -2ubuntu0.2
<seb128> bug  #1585691
<ubot5> bug 1585691 in upower (Ubuntu) "[regression] keyboard backlight is not exported in upower 0.99.4-2git1" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1585691
<attente> upower is 0.99.4-2 here
<Trevinho> seb128: that's in fact the same of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-settings-daemon/+bug/1584161 so I think I can mark as verified
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1584161 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Xenial) "Freedesktop Screensaver API is not implemented" [Medium,Fix committed]
<seb128> sorry bug #1583861
<ubot5> bug 1583861 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Xenial) "Keyboard backlight isn't properly restored after idle on systems with hardwired configuration" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1583861
<seb128> attente, k, you need to update
<seb128> Trevinho, great
<a1fa> andyrock: i did
<attente> seb128: hrm. there's no candidate for 0.99.4-2ubuntu0.2
<a1fa> andyrock: is there a setting anywhere to always bringup window selection versus bringing up last active window
<seb128> attente, you have -updates enabled?
<andyrock> a1fa: nope
<seb128> attente, sorry, it has been supperseeded with another fix, it's 2ubuntu0.3 now
<andyrock> a1fa: weird it's fixed here
<a1fa> andyrock: that would be a nice thing to have
<a1fa> andyrock: i would buy you a 6-pack :)
<desrt> seb128: pitti: thanks!  bye.
<a1fa> andyrock: going to reboot
<seb128> bye
<attente> seb128: doh
<seb128> attente, did you find it? ;-)
<attente> seb128: yup :)
<seb128> great
<a1fa> back
<a1fa> it works.. but it worked last time too.. it worked for 3 days then it stopped working
<Trevinho> seb128: for usd the only missing verification is now https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/1571640 which... maybe Laney can check?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1571640 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu Xenial) "unity-greeter scaling factor changes after a delay" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> Trevinho, see backlog
<seb128> he said he could check on yakkety
<Trevinho> ah...
<seb128> ideally we would need somebody on xenial
<seb128> but if not I guess we can play the "no regression card"
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah... I agree
<Laney> what card is that?
<Trevinho> I mean, the code is the same
<Trevinho> Laney:  a new pokemon go feature
<Trevinho> inspired*
<seb128> Laney, it's that when we don't have anyone to verify a SRU fix we a least check that there is no regression
<a1fa> andyrock: i rebooted 3 days ago after the fix came out
<seb128> Laney, which is usually good enough to convince the SRU team to not block the other stack of verified fixes on the one we can't verify
<a1fa> andyrock: and i just rebooted again just in case, i will keep monitoring it
<Laney> oh right
<andyrock> a1fa: i was able to reproduce that bug all the time
<andyrock> i can't now if after some time you can still reproduce it maybe it's a different bug
<andyrock> show-desktop it has been broken for a while we actually tought to disable it
<attente> seb128: ok, it seems to work now
<gQuigs> a1fa: are you doing Alt-tab and then show-desktop?
<seb128> attente, great! thanks for testing ;-)
<Trevinho> Laney: mh, I've built inside the VM the last nautilus sources... and with that... I always get a black bg. Even when running it later.
<Trevinho> not sure it's better or not -_-
<seb128> Laney, nice cat cover ;-)
<Trevinho> ah, that's the 3.18 one though
<Laney> MEOW
<seb128> still changing after loading :-/
<Laney> Trevinho: you mean nautilus from git?
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> oh well, if it's not a regression at least no need to block the SRU
<Laney> Trevinho: nautilus -q; nautilus -n always fixed it for me
<Laney> with 3.20
<Trevinho> mh, yeah... let me check that again
<seb128> tedg, pitti, Laney, oh, unsure which train you are taking but most of the local ones have free wifi
<seb128> just as a fyi, can be handy
<a1fa> gQuigs: no
<gQuigs> a1fa: how are you doing show desktop?
<a1fa> show desktop is on the unity menu bar
<a1fa> but it would be same behaviour
<a1fa> as if you alt-tab show desktop
<a1fa> andyrock: show desktop is very useful feature when you need to toggle all windows
<a1fa> i personally dont like when clicking on multiple windows it brings the last active one
<a1fa> i'd rather get a selector window
<attente> seb128: Trevinho: for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/1571640 what version of unity-greeter do i need to reproduce it?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1571640 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu Xenial) "unity-greeter scaling factor changes after a delay" [High,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> seb128: on xenial?
<Laney> seb128: is it easy for you guys to meet me at the station or should I get to somewhere else?
<gQuigs> hmm this definitely fixed it for me
<gQuigs> a1fa: mind trying with a guest session?
<gQuigs> a1fa: and you confirmed alt-tab -> show desktop has the same behaviour?
<Trevinho> attente: I guess on anything below 15.04.1+16.04.20160209-0ubuntu2 bug is there
<seb128> Laney, station is easy enough, just let us know when you get in a train
<attente> Trevinho: what about unity-greeter?
<Laney> ok
<attente> Trevinho: i only have 16.04.2-0ubuntu1 as a candidate there
<Trevinho> attente: I don't think there's an update on the greeter
<seb128> Trevinho, what xenial? the greeter issue?
<Trevinho> ah... actually there is,
<Trevinho> Has it been sru'ed? :o
<seb128> no
<seb128> but doesn't seem to work anyway
<seb128> L_aney tried on yakkety and it still scaling after loading
<attente> i'm fully updated (with proposed) and can't reproduce
<seb128> your xps isn't hidpi though?
<seb128> it's a 1900x screen
<seb128> not one of the new touch 3200x ones
<attente> seb128: you're teaching me so many new things about this laptop
<seb128> lol
<seb128> anyway don't bother in any case
<seb128> we didn't have an unity-greeter SRU to go with the u-s-d one
<Laney> doh
<Laney> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity-greeter might be an action for you though if you want it
<Laney> :)
 * Laney noticed it is stuck
<seb128> oh
<seb128> good catch!
<seb128> hum
<seb128> I've a feeling we had such issues before
<seb128> is upstart unsupported on s390x?
<Laney> it's removed
<seb128> like should we just delete the s390x binary from the release pocket?
<seb128> u-g binary I mean
<Laney> not sure what happens with the next upload
<Laney> it probably has the same problem
<a1fa> gQuigs: not at all.. i need to take my kid to swim lessons, as soon as i get back, i'll give it a shot
<seb128> well, at least britney doesn't block it then
<Laney> for this one
<Laney> but it will build a package with broken depends next time again
<Laney> i bet it won't like that
<Laney> also this means that upstart got removed without removing its reverse deps
<seb128> right, that was screwed up, dunno who did that
<Laney> I think build-depends: upstart is going to be needed
<seb128> we need xnox to fix/bring back upstart on s390x :p
<Laney> we're going to remove it completely next week
<seb128> but yeah, other I guess that's a working workaround
<seb128> otherwise*
<seb128> k, deleting the binary meanwhile so get the updated version in
<seb128> and on that note going to buy some food before the shop is closed
<seb128> bbiab to read backlog before calling it a day
<Trevinho> Laney: indeed when nautilus is launched get_composited is false, then it becomes true.... That might cause some weirdness, but still I don't see what's wrong
<seb128> have a nice w.e for those for leave before I'm back
<Laney> see you seb128
<Trevinho> anyone wants to have the pleasure of verifying https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1598770 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1598770 in unity (Ubuntu Xenial) "Unity in low-graphics mode has animations and unneeded redraws" [High,Fix committed]
<Trevinho> Laney: also.... in that scenario it seems that the nautilus windows headerbar corners are black too...
<Trevinho> it's really like the window has not rgba visuals set
<Trevinho> although... it has them
<Laney> knew this would be a fun one
<Trevinho> Laney: and..... it can be reproduced by
<Trevinho> stop unity7; nautilus -n & sleep 1 && start unity7
<Trevinho> the same issue happens in any window which is launched with unity not running... Also the calendar, doesn't get the corners once unity runs again
<Trevinho> I expect something in gtk code then
<Trevinho> like...
<Trevinho> (i.e. replacing the command above with gnome-calendar)
<Laney> good luck Trevinho
<Laney> I'm off for now
<Laney> see you (in person for the lucky few)
<Laney> o/
<Trevinho> I'll hack for a while, but...
<Trevinho> is there a sprint=
<Trevinho> ?
<seb128> have fun Laney, see you sunday!
<seb128> Trevinho, yeah, there is no way we could let you and andyrock to be the only ones having fun working :p
<Trevinho> right :)
<Trevinho> But really sometimes we need to self-organize (if nobody does) small sprints around..
<Trevinho> My home is in, I already said.
<seb128> Trevinho, yeah, well for this one it's p.itti l.aney t.ed and I having 3 days to work on systemd for the user session at my place
<Trevinho> ah cool
<a1fa> gQuigs: still here?
<a1fa> i think "minimize applications on click" is also a bit buggy
<Trevinho> attente: you're on verifying that bug?
<gQuigs> yup
<attente> Trevinho: which bug?
<attente> Trevinho: the hidpi one i can't verify, the keyboard backlight is fixed though
<Trevinho> attente: ah I was thinking about the hidpi
<Trevinho> I'd go for verifying that anyway (seb128)?
<attente> Trevinho: i'm not sure if the new unity-greeter was uploaded to proposed anyways
<seb128> Trevinho, we can't verify without unity-greeter
<seb128> we just need to tell the SRU team that it has no regressions and to not block on it
<seb128> but that's for mondat
<seb128> y
<seb128> they don't copy SRUs on friday
<willcooke> night all, happy weekend
<ogra> hmm ... did anything regarding fonts change in xenial today ?
 * ogra just rebooted and everything seems to be smaller
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-07-10
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<jamesh> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey jamesh
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<jibel> morning
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN, salut jibel
<jibel> salut didrocks, ça va?
<didrocks> ça va bien, et toi ? (catchup de pas mal d'emails)
<jibel> didrocks, ça va. quiet week end, I drove the kids to their grand parents place. 1 mo and half of holidays for me \o/ ;)
<didrocks> ahah, enjoy and celebrate :-)
<didrocks> we are at my parent's house for a couple of weeks to retrieve fresh air
<didrocks> first time ever the baby sleeps for 12h in a row
<jibel> it's always fresh here. 15°c and raining this morning
<didrocks> not the same story in Lyon (but it seems better this week) :)
<duflu> Heh, it's winter and warmer here :)
<duflu> Morning didrocks, jibel
<duflu> and morning oSoMoN
<didrocks> hey duflu! ;)
<jibel> hi duflu
<Laney> how do I work this thing???????????????????
<didrocks> welcome back Laney! How were your holidays?
<didrocks> enough to forget how to type on IRC it seems :p
<didrocks> (so, sounds like excellent holidays!)
<Laney> hey didrocks!
<Laney> yes, they were great thanks!
<Laney> walking, beach, swimming in the sea, cake, restaurants, pub
<Laney> & sun
<Laney> got a little bit pink in some areas on wednesday :-)
<didrocks> great weather thus I guess?
<Laney> was pretty good
<Laney> probably 25 max
<willcooke> ahoy
<didrocks> winter compared to what we had here :p
<Laney> so not too hot but still sunny enough to go swim in the sea
<seb128> hey Laney, had good holidays?
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<seb128> hey willcooke
<Laney> didrocks: how was your week/weekends?
<Laney> hey seb128 hey willcooke!
<oSoMoN> welcome back Laney
<willcooke> wb Laney
<Laney> seb128: yeah, not too many pings on IRC but I just saw that I have 47 emails in the work inbox
 * Laney screams
<Laney> how are you?
<Laney> willcooke: you good?
<didrocks> Laney: really good! Got some nice progress in work in our dismantling strategy. However, quite warm/hot during the whole week (35-38°C), was hard
<seb128> I'm good thanks, had a mostly relaxing w.e and a good night
<Laney> hey oSoMoN, thanks, how's it going over there?
<oSoMoN> good morning chrisccoulson, have you followed bug #1702407 ? there are updated packages for trusty/xenial/yakkety in https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+packages, I’d need you to promote them asap
<ubot5> bug 1702407 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Startup crash after upgrading to 59.0.3071.109 on trusty/xenial/yakkety" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702407
<Laney> yeah that sucks :/
<Laney> go get a place in the forest
<oSoMoN> Laney, good, been busy moving houses over the week-end (not quite done yet), and getting ready for holidays next week
<didrocks> that's what we did :)
<Laney> oSoMoN: ah, good luck with the move
 * Laney hates moving
<Laney> meh, I expired from backporters over the last week
<oSoMoN> it’s amazing how much cr^Wstuff one can pile up in a relatively small flat
<Laney> launchpad isn't very holiday friendly
<didrocks> why?
<Laney> 5 day warning -> gone
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> you got kicked from some teams?
<Laney> oSoMoN: you sending stuff to the charity shop?
<Laney> yeah
<didrocks> I found as well the period to be really short
<seb128> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<Laney> some old school names on the admin list https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-backporters/+members#active
<didrocks> waow, indeed
<seb128> oSoMoN, congrats on the new house :-)
<oSoMoN> Laney, some to charity, some to trash
<oSoMoN> thanks seb128 :)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: the important question is: do you have the Internet in your new house already? :)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, I wish… I signed up for it last week, and they were supposed to call me to set it up within 48hrs, but that never happened
<oSoMoN> Spain.
<Laney> /o\
<didrocks> well, ISP providers + Spain, what could happen? :)
<oSoMoN> I'm also going to be downgraded from fiber to ADSL, going to take a hit :/
<oSoMoN> but the new house is worth it :)
<didrocks> ;)
 * Laney imagines that every house in Spain comes with its own pool
<seb128> oSoMoN, is it in the country side?
<didrocks> eth45 slot in the pool? (aka the Trevinh_o way)
<oSoMoN> no pool, but on the edge of a forest, it doesn't really qualify as country side as it's a 5min drive from densely populated areas but it manages to be very quiet
<oSoMoN> just got a call from the phone company, they’re coming to set up my internet now \o/
<seb128> nice
<willcooke> Anyone know anything about themeing gdm?
<willcooke> I'd like to have a play with it
<willcooke> maybe next week while I'm sprinting I can spend a few hours tinkering
<seb128> what sort of changes do you want to do?
<seb128> I'm not sure you can theme much atm :-/
<willcooke> In other news:  I tried building the help videos from "getting-started-docs".  I started the rendering on Friday afternoon and by Sunday afternoon it was still going with no obvious end in sight.  I'll kick something off on a canonistack instance and just leave it running
<willcooke> seb128, I was thinking of changing a few colours etc.
<didrocks> changing background and themes color are like any gnome session (for the gdm users)
<didrocks> unsure you can move widgets and do more though without rewriting a greeter
<willcooke> I had a very quick look over the weekend, and there seem to be a few downloadable themes, so I'll start with those
<seb128> k
<rbasak> On upgrade I got asked what display manager I wanted, but it defaulted to lightdm. For the switch to GNOME, shouldn't the default have been gdm3?
 * oSoMoN is now connected to the intertubes from his new house
<willcooke> didrocks, see rbasak's comment ^
<didrocks> rbasak: yeah, that's the goal and kenvandine[m][m] did some work there/tested it on a vm
<didrocks> rbasak: so apparently, not all cases are covered. I guess having your upgrade logs would help
<didrocks> normally, you get a new ubuntu-session package setting a lag
<didrocks> flag*
<willcooke> didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gsettings-desktop-schemas/+bug/1703326
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1703326 in gsettings-desktop-schemas (Ubuntu) "Lock screen wallpaper is a plain blue screen" [High,Confirmed]
<didrocks> so, knowing the order things got unpack/configured would help
<didrocks> willcooke: thanks!
<seb128> rbasak, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/gnome-session/ubuntu_lightdm_gdm3_transition/revision/403/debian/ubuntu-session.postinst
<didrocks> I really wonder if packages are configured in the correct order. Not the first time I see complains on this since Friday
<seb128> rbasak, maybe you can file a bug and see what is going wrong in that snippet for you?
<seb128> didrocks, that postinst shouldn't be impacted by the order?
<didrocks> add your apt logs including that upgrade
<seb128> it just greps accountsservice files
<didrocks> seb128: does having it by default prevent the debconf prompt still?
<didrocks> seb128: or could we have gdm3 configured because that ubuntu-session postinst is trigger?
<seb128> I think having default should prevent the question
<didrocks> but yeah, you may be right, could not be an ordering issue but just something with the script
<seb128> I might be wrong, I didn't try to debug much
<seb128> in any case you are right, apt log is useful
<didrocks> I would still like to have apt logs to ensure that one those users ubuntu-session was configured first
<seb128> rbasak, ^ can you file a bug with your upgrade log and maybe the result of the grep command from that postinst snippet?
 * didrocks wonders why grep -q wasn't used instead of storing it in a variable
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> RET=`grep 'XSession=ubuntu' /var/lib/AccountsService/users/*`
<didrocks>  13TRANSITION=$?
<didrocks> it's wrong
<didrocks> the script is set -e
<didrocks> so, if you don't have ubuntu session set as a default anyway, the upgrade script fails
<didrocks> (independently of the current reported issue)
<seb128> well the intend is to set default if you have "ubuntu" as a session before upgrade no?
<seb128> or what do you mean?
<didrocks> you don't have ubuntu set as default
<didrocks> the grep fails (exit != 0)
<didrocks> the script stops
<didrocks> the upgrade stops on postinst failure
<Laney> it also misses #DEBHELPER#
<Laney> and I would only do any of this stuff on upgrade from an old version
<didrocks> yeah, it will reoccur on any upgrade
<didrocks> so if you set back lightdm as default
<didrocks> it will reforce you with gdm on next upgrade
<Laney> ah well
<Laney> that's what alphas are for!
<didrocks> I can fix it after lunch, unsure that's what rbasak got though
<Laney> the question was also about the default being lightdm not gdm3, maybe that's something to fix too in any case
 * Laney isn't sure
<didrocks> Laney: wdym in "the default being lightdm"?
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> adding that check
<seb128> we should really have peer reviews for landing such changes
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> (and yes)
<didrocks> or at least pointing to the commit before uploading
<Laney> I suppose it's preferring to show you the one you have chosen already
<Laney> that's probably fine
<Laney> oh, the MIR got approved
<Laney> nice
<didrocks> yeah, it's the default, a lot of cleanswap happened (but still more to do :))
<Laney> did the indicators drop off like we hoped?
<didrocks> almost all
<didrocks> still 2 left
<didrocks> I did demote ~70 binary packages from main last week
<Laney> \o/
<didrocks> hum, seb128, the commit you pointed at isn't the last revision
<seb128> oh sorry
<seb128> awesome bar fail
<didrocks> it's still wrong though :p
<didrocks>   RET=`grep -c gdm3 $DEFAULT_DISPLAY_MANAGER_FILE || true`
<didrocks>   if [ $RET -gt 0 ]; then
<didrocks>     # Nothing to do
<didrocks>     exit 0;
<didrocks>   fi
<didrocks> will always exit 0
<didrocks> so nothing to do :p
<didrocks> so no transition
 * didrocks wonders how that worked on a vm
<seb128> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/gnome-session/ubuntu_lightdm_gdm3_transition/view/head:/debian/ubuntu-session.postinst
<Laney> if grep -qs ... ;then
<Laney> that's my usual invocation
<didrocks> yep
 * Laney has a VM in clean pre-swap state
 * Laney tests it
<Laney> (the archive state)
<didrocks> yeah, better to test
<didrocks> but anyway, as you told, it should be conditioned by: lightdm as the default (our previous default) + version to only happen once
<Laney> yeah I got prompted
<didrocks> Laney: was ubuntu-session configured before gdm?
<Laney> wait
<didrocks> (just to confirm at least it's not order related)
<didrocks>  but really that unconditional exit 0
<Laney> hmm this is worse than I thought
<didrocks> ah?
<Laney> the question is asked when apt does "Preconfiguring packages"
<Laney> that is before any maintainer scripts have run
<didrocks> do-release-upgrade or just apt?
<Laney> apt
 * Laney doesn't know how that works actually
<Laney> something to do with debconf I guess
<didrocks> I thought we only downloaded the debconf prompts on release upgrade via our tools
<didrocks> that's maybe hooked into apt itself now…
<didrocks> but ken got it working
<didrocks> maybe better to wait for him on this to not reash the whole thing thus?
<Laney> I think it's basically that the gdm3.config file is run in a first pass after the debs are downloaded
<didrocks> yep, probably
<didrocks> actually, we did the switch the other way around in 2010
<didrocks> would be interesting to just look up at how we did this at the time
 * didrocks doesn't remember that far :p
<Laney> yeah let's wait for ken
<willcooke> didrocks, sorry for the rubbish screenshot, but:  http://imgur.com/a/24qv7
<willcooke> stupid reflective screens
<didrocks> willcooke: nice tee-shirt! :)
<willcooke> :D
<didrocks> liking the theming as well
<didrocks> maybe the selector box should be orange instead of blue?
<didrocks> (or aubergine)
<willcooke> It seems you have to embed the wallpaper inside the gdm compiled resource, a full path to a wallpaper on disk was not enough
<willcooke> yeah, I'll tweak the colours and fonts etc if I can
<didrocks> yeah, it's a gresource, so compiled
<willcooke> that was just to see if it's even possible
<didrocks> but shipping a theme for the gdm user makes sense
<willcooke> now I know what to do I will play with it some more next week
<didrocks> (maybe not patch the default one, just shipping another one)
<didrocks> heh :)
<didrocks> travel-duties
<willcooke> yeah, shipping a new one probably makes most sense
 * willcooke finally gets that cup of tea
<didrocks> we can thus let people revert to "default experience"
<didrocks> waow
<didrocks> should be really cold now
<willcooke> I'll start over again :)
<willcooke> didrocks, seems the default is still to use xorg - is that right?
<willcooke> on this newly installed machine ubuntu is the default, ubuntu on wayland is available
<willcooke> intel machine
<didrocks> willcooke: right now yeah, we default to xorg until we take a decision
<didrocks> but remember that we discovered that ubiquity isn't wayland's compatible
<willcooke> ya
<willcooke> and jibel reported a few issues with wayland.  My gut feeling is that wayland isnt ready yet.  But lets do some more playing
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> still good in any case to provide the other session type
<willcooke> +1
<jibel> willcooke, agreed, on a live session at least apport and ubiquity are crashing on wayland
<jibel> seems like core components to me :)
<willcooke> :)
<didrocks> depends, if you switch to wayland, as apport doesn't work, no automated crash report from ubiquity
<didrocks> sounds like a win :-)
 * duflu fades into the night
<willcooke> found a missing icon in the bluetooth speaker test dialog - where should I log that?
<jbicha> good morning
<didrocks> hey jbicha
<jbicha> I think the problem with Wayland is that if you want it to be default in 18.04 LTS, we ought to make it default in 17.10 too, right?
<didrocks> depends, if we have enough feedback from the pre-testing + optional sessions, it's still doable, but yeah, if the decision is to switch it on by default on 18.04 LTS, I guess switching it one session earlier would make all of us more confortable
<jbicha> yeah, obviously it's not a hard requirement since we have made major changes in the LTS dev cycle before without doing them in LTS-1 first
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<seb128> jbicha, that's sort of true, but I don't think we replied to the question on whether we want it default in 18.04 yet
<jbicha> we sort of told people months ago that we were going to do Wayland by default in 18.04…
<Trevinho> seb128: hey, did you see my ucc branches?
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, no
<Trevinho> seb128: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2855
<seb128> jbicha, where did we say that?
<Trevinho> seb128: i forgot to push these commits in my previous branch -_-
<seb128> Trevinho, that's a bileto not a branch?
<jbicha> I'm not opposed to us making the right decision with Wayland, but maybe we need to be more cautious before making announcements like that in the future
<seb128> jbicha, I don't think we commited anywhere at making wayland default for the LTS
<jbicha> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/04/18/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t17:11
<jbicha> and based on that happening during a somewhat-well-advertised meeting, the media reported it as confirmed too
<seb128> typical example of medias not doing their job correctly
<seb128> you can't pick up an IRC line from a discuss and make it look like it's a formal announce or commitement
<jbicha> I really don't think the media is to blame here when the Desktop Lead makes a pretty plain statement when asked at an event where third parties are invited
<jbicha> it was like a press conference
<seb128> lol
<seb128> we don't have the same view from what IRC is
<jbicha> that wasn't a normal weekly meeting
<seb128> I didn't speak about meeting
<seb128> but about IRC
<jbicha> that was the 2nd meeting that we invited others to attend
<seb128> IRC has never been a platform where we do any kind of announcement
<seb128> it's one were we have discussions
<seb128> and state intends
<seb128> that line should read as "we are working on making wayland default"
<seb128> which isn't a commitement but an intend
<seb128> if we think it's not working out for some reasons we keep the option to go with plan B
<jbicha> the media is not at fault here
<jbicha> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/ubuntu-will-run-wayland-default
<seb128> let's agree to disagree
<jbicha> https://twitter.com/8none1/status/854413979766181889
<jbicha> you just said that the media should have confirmed the news before reporting it; that was actually done here
<seb128> no, I'm saying that they should know better than making news from IRC discussions
<seb128> we have proper lists and website were we do announcements
<jbicha> or twitter?
<seb128> does Ubuntu has a twitter?
<jbicha> https://twitter.com/8none1/status/854413979766181889
<seb128> and even if twitter, from the Ubuntu account
<seb128> that's a personal account
<seb128> not a project one
<jbicha> willcooke: pinging you since we're talking about your statements…
<willcooke> jbicha, o/
 * willcooke reads
<willcooke> well, that was a long time ago
<willcooke> It looked like we were going to use it, but based on the data we now have, we can change that
<seb128> jbicha, what I'm saying is that there is more consideration and carefulness done in making official announce than there is in having people stating something on their private account
<willcooke> 17.10 would have to be Wayland if we are planning to ship wayland only in 18.04
<seb128> jbicha, I don't think anyone would consider making a commitement before evaluating the technologie and starting using it
<jbicha> I'll repeat what I said at the beginning: I'm ok with us making the right decision regardless of previous decisions, but let's try to be more careful
<seb128> I don't think we ever had a *decision*
<jbicha> about these kinds of statements in the future before we're certain
<seb128> we stated an intend
<seb128> but yes, I agree with you than more can be read in those statement that it should be
<seb128> and that it would be better to be less direct/let the door open for changes next time
<jbicha> the statements were not worded as goals or intents or "we'd like to" or "we'll try to"
<seb128> right, they should have been
<jbicha> ok
<seb128> but it's IRC, it's not a media were you carefully craft your messages
<seb128> it's one where you type as people comment
<seb128> which is why I say it's not a proper media for announce
<willcooke> Once we *know* I'll do an insights post
<willcooke> moving on, I think...
<seb128> +1
<willcooke> seb128, u-o-a on X... I can't even click "add" to try and add a u1 account
<jbicha> seb128: do you know what's up with LP: #1703010 ? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/gnome-shell/+pots/gnome-shell
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1703010 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell is not translated into Hebrew in Artful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1703010
<willcooke> maybe I broke something
<seb128> willcooke, u1 isn't working I think
<jbicha> Hebrew should be about 86% translated https://l10n.gnome.org/module/gnome-shell/
<seb128> jbicha, let me have a look
<willcooke> seb128, ahhh - so your comment on the trello card was that online accounts itself is used in those places, not u1.  Gotay
<willcooke> *gotya
<seb128> willcooke, yeah, my usecase is, as written in the bug, to add a google account to UOA and have my events listed in the indicator and my calendar in gnome-calendar
<willcooke> seb128, nod. thx
<seb128> yw
<seb128> sorry if that was not clear
<seb128> the framework was used on the phone as well
<seb128> and I think the u1 plugin was only working on touch
<willcooke> seb128, nw.  So are you +1 on removing u-o-a from Artful?
<seb128> yes
<willcooke> and allow U7 session people to add the account manually
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, branches are linked
<seb128> Trevinho, k, let me look
<seb128> willcooke, it's less good than it was but it's part of that game, we lower maintainance cost but the session is degrading in result
<jbicha> willcooke: it's already half done; UOA has been dropped from Empathy, Shotwell, e-d-s and the Unity lens and there's already a removal bug for UOA stuff
<willcooke> jbicha, ack, thx.  Just making sure I understand the complete story ;)
<willcooke> (for a change ;P )
<jbicha> the Unity story for Online Accounts is a bit rough like Seb pointed out on his last comment to the Trello card
<jbicha> Unity itself doesn't need Online Accounts but it would be nice if they had some way of setting up Online Accounts for GNOME apps they might use
<willcooke> On the topic of settings - do we need to add software sources in to gnome settings?
<jbicha> no :)
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> I found it
<willcooke> in Software
<willcooke> humm
<seb128> right
<willcooke> thought is:  all the existing docs in the world will point users to settings.  But also, this is a new world, and so those docs can be considered out of date.  So... dunno what's best here
<willcooke> just throwing it out there
<jbicha> update-manager also links to "Software & Updates"
<seb128> I think it's easy enough to find, you can open it from the dash or from update-manager or from gnome-software
<willcooke> oki, thx
<jbicha> if someone wanted to integrate that into gnome-control-center, I think that would be nice but I don't like it as a 3rd-party non-modal popup like it is in u-c-c
<seb128> willcooke, I would vote for not changing g-c-c for that one, it's not something users need as a basic need, it's sort of advanced users and it has enough entry points
<willcooke> nod
<jbicha> LP: #1690964 is the tracking bug if someone did want to integrate it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1690964 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "All Settings in Gnome Shell is missing 'Software & Updates' icon" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690964
<willcooke> thx jbicha
<seb128> Trevinho, reviewed, thanks for the changes
<Trevinho> seb128: thank you
<seb128> yw
<jbicha> seb128: there was other reported artful translations issue LP: #1702759 I didn't look into that one
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1702759 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Evolution is not translated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702759
<jbicha> *one other issue*
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<jbicha> are artful language packs going to be updated weekly now or is that still manual?
<seb128> still manual but I'm going to set up regular cron updates this week
<seb128> bah, I hate evolution
<seb128> jbicha, evolution is the usual "upstream pot name includes the version" and you uploaded a new serie in artful
<seb128> I'm adding to my list of things to fix
<seb128> that's annoying, I don't remember why we didn't patch that out of upstream to just use "evolution" as domain name
<seb128> we should
<seb128> hum
<seb128> that's not enough
<seb128> they moved to cmake as a bonus
<seb128> need to look at that
<seb128> which reminds me of that bug you opened on dh_translations not handling GNOME direct use of gettext
<seb128> which is also on my list
<seb128> jbicha, I'm going to sort those out, thanks for reporting
<jbicha> yeah, the cmake conversion was a pain, it took a lot more work to do the 3.24 updates than normal :(
<seb128> jibel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1703010/comments/2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1703010 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell is not translated into Hebrew in Artful" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> jibel, sorry was for jbicha
<seb128> jbicha, ^ looks like an upstream bug and not fixed yet in git
<seb128> jbicha, same issue with the es.po file, added a comment about that
<jbicha> ok, I can fix those upstream in git
<seb128> thanks
<jbicha> Spanish has been broken a lot, I told the translator and he said that it was a bug in his software, hopefully that bug was fixed!
<seb128> do you know what software he uses?
<jbicha> gtranslator
<jbicha> it just adds the current year to the end and if the line is too long, I guess it gets wrapped which breaks things
<jbicha> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtranslator/tree/src/gtr-header.c#n682
<seb128> right
<rbasak> grep 'XSession=ubuntu' /var/lib/AccountsService/users/*  # exits 0 (finds a match)
<rbasak> Incidentally, I'd use -q in the postinst
<rbasak> I'll file a bug for upgrade logs.
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> rbasak, the url I gave was incorrect, code changed since, it's http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/gnome-session/ubuntu_lightdm_gdm3_transition/view/head:/debian/ubuntu-session.postinst now ... but yeah can/should be improved
<seb128> jbicha, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=771765
<ubot5> Gnome bug 771765 in Parse engine "Problem with 80 character lines and header comments" [Major,New]
<jbicha> thanks
<seb128> yw
<rbasak> seb128, didrocks, willcooke: bug 1703358
<ubot5> bug 1703358 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "Display manager defaults to lightdm on upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1703358
<seb128> rbasak, thanks
<seb128> jbicha, es.po is having the same issue in gnome-software gnome-session tracker ligdata
<seb128> you should tell that guy to check for those errors
<seb128> jbicha, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+imports?field.filter_status=FAILED
<seb128> if you want to keep an eye on such errors in the futur
<jbicha> I emailed him about it in early September :|
<didrocks> rbasak: thx!
<jbicha> ok, those es headers are fixed now in git
<jbicha> too bad he's so prolific, I've probably fixed up dozens of those by now :|
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<seb128> k, I'm starving, time for a late lunch
<didrocks> enjoy seb128
<seb128> didrocks, 'ci ;-)
<jibel> seb128, willcooke for app that don't work properly on wayland do you use a specific tag?
<jbicha> jibel: I've been using the 'wayland' tag for those https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=wayland
<jibel> jbicha, okay, thanks
<kenvandine> rbasak, just commented on bug 1703358
<ubot5> bug 1703358 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "Display manager defaults to lightdm on upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1703358
<kenvandine> rbasak, your ubuntu-session version in that upgrade was from before the migration script
<kenvandine> rbasak, your's was actually several revisions behind.  3.24.1-0ubuntu8 vs 3.24.1-0ubuntu11 which had the migration script
<didrocks> kenvandine: hey, how are you?
<kenvandine> hey didrocks
<kenvandine> good and you?
<didrocks> excellent! getting a lot fresher :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: we discussed 2 modifications that should be done in the script though: the migration should be done only once, depending on ubuntu-session version (here, it will be every time, conditionnally no?) and only if lightdm was set as default. Making sense?
<kenvandine> it should only happen if gdm isn't set to the default
<didrocks> kenvandine: but it means, I select lightdm as default
<didrocks> next ubuntu-session upgrade
<kenvandine> true
<didrocks> it will retry to reset it, correct?
<didrocks> hence the "depending on version" and maybe only if lightdm is default, as we only migrate our defaults
<kenvandine> checking version isn't great though, there could be lots of revisions before users upgrade
<kenvandine> perhaps we leave a file behind once we've run it once
<kenvandine> so it doesn't happen again
<didrocks> kenvandine: version before your migration script was in?
<didrocks> that should cover all non ppa case, even if we continue upgrading on xenial?
<kenvandine> this script isn't in any ppa or xenial
<kenvandine> it's in the ubuntu-session package for artful only
<didrocks> yeah
<kenvandine> that's why we put the script in ubuntu-session
<didrocks> that's why I mention you can just add the version check to "before I added that postinst"
<kenvandine> should really limit the exposure for flavors, etc
<didrocks> also you need to have #DEBHELPER# ;)
<kenvandine> whoops... i guess the other postinst scripts in that package didn't have that :)
<kenvandine> i copied it from another as a template :)
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> autotools way :p
<kenvandine> anyway...
<didrocks> (just checked, the .postinst and .prerm had them though)
<kenvandine> so add a check to see if the version we are upgrading from was older than the version we added it
<kenvandine> i might have copied it from gdm3, can't recall which
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, I think like 3.24.1-0ubuntu10~ should be good
<didrocks> that + checking lightdm was default
<didrocks> otherwise, I just tried on a vm, works well!
<kenvandine> oh, it's like 2/3 of the way through the file in gdm3 :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, i already check to see if gdm3 is the default and exit if it is
<kenvandine> isn't that the same thing?
<didrocks> no
<didrocks> I would say we only change people who had lightdm by default
<kenvandine> right
<didrocks> like, if they switched to another display manger
<didrocks> (even not gdm)
<kenvandine> oh... like not gdm
<didrocks> we don't force over them
<kenvandine> got it
<didrocks> yep
<kenvandine> so opposite
<didrocks> so that we only migrate "our" defaults
<didrocks> if people wanted another combination, let's not upset them ;)
<didrocks> (even if in practice, apart if someone has installed kde with the kdm-replacement) and have a test user with the default, I don't see a lot of that happening)
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, fyi, I am looking into libreoffice 5.4.0~rc2 this week
<kenvandine> didrocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25061324/
<didrocks> kenvandine: hum, I don't think you should exit like this, you can imbricate the if and only do the action if all matches. Imagine you have something to be done later on or in #DEBHELPER#
<kenvandine> oh right in DEBHELPER
<kenvandine> ok
<didrocks> also, dpkg --compare-versions $2 gt 3.24.1-0ubuntu10~
<didrocks> then if [] doesn't work
<didrocks> as you are in set -e
<didrocks> so, it will stop and errors if dpkg returns != 0
<kenvandine> ugh... right :)
 * kenvandine handles that
<willcooke> didrocks, do you still use your x220?
<oSoMoN> ricotz, thanks, please keep me posted with your progress
<kenvandine> didrocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25061451/ seems to work well
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I’m particularly interested in what you’ll do wrt bug #1700953
<ubot5> bug 1700953 in cppunit (Ubuntu) "Sync cppunit 1.14.0-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1700953
<ricotz> oSoMoN, noticed that, also xmlsec needs to be merged
<didrocks> willcooke: I still do, yeah
<didrocks> kenvandine: lgtm
<Laney> hey kenvandine
<willcooke> didrocks, I /think/ I'm ok without that > 100% patch - but gonna do a little test
<willcooke> didrocks, if we can avoid it this cycle I think we should
<didrocks> willcooke: the volume is really low on my laptop for instance without it
<willcooke> didrocks, oki, lemme test
<kenvandine> welcome back Laney!
<didrocks> and we got tons of users complaining
<willcooke> I assume its the same here :)
<Laney> kenvandine: you good?
<kenvandine> Laney, yup, and you?
<Laney> pretty goooooooooooddddddddd
<Laney> spent lunch hanging out and putting away washing /o\
<didrocks> kenvandine: after a second look, I didn't spot anything either, sounds way better :)
<Laney> post holiday chores
<kenvandine> didrocks, thx
<Laney> wait
 * kenvandine waits
<Laney> laney@nightingale:~$ dpkg --compare-versions "" lt 1 && echo yes
<Laney> yes
<Laney> laney@nightingale:~$ dpkg --compare-versions "" lt-nl 1 && echo yes
<Laney> laney@nightingale:~$
<Laney> I think you should use lt-nl to not do this on new installs
<kenvandine> good catch
<Laney> and
<Laney> what about doing "if grep -qs pattern file; then ...; fi" instead of capturing the return code?
<Laney> AND (the worst bit)
<Laney> for me the prompt was shown before the postinst
<kenvandine> shouldn't be...
<Laney> when apt does "Preconfiguring packages" to show all the prompts up front at the start of the run
<didrocks> Laney: just did a do-release-upgrade on a vm and didn't get anything asked though
<Laney> ok, well I got it
<kenvandine> i did the same
<Laney> ...
<didrocks> which is weird
<kenvandine> as well as a dist-upgrade
<didrocks> but maybe apt vs do-release-upgrade
<kenvandine> seemed good
<kenvandine> dist-ugprade worked for me
<didrocks> weird
<Laney> you want a screencast or something?
<rbasak> kenvandine: thanks, but I think that's a red herring. See my comment in the bug.
<kenvandine> rbasak, oh, i thought term.log was your terminal output from a single upgrade
<kenvandine> Laney, i'll run through it again
<Laney> kenvandine: https://asciinema.org/a/msclHbv7NhCFogcDSiLde5nxZ
<kenvandine> Laney, irt the grep, i'm not catching the return code i'm getting the count
<kenvandine> either works though
<Laney> but all you care for is if there's a match?
<willcooke> rebooting in to a live Artful session - brb
<kenvandine> Laney, it was just my way of dealing with set -e :)
<Laney> nod
<Laney> anyways that's my feedback
<Laney> the thing in the screencast I think is the most annoying one
<Laney> because that has to be fixed in gdm3.config afaics
<Laney> and you can't rely on deps there
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> which means this really needs to be done in gdm3 not in ubuntu-session like we thought
<kenvandine> Laney, oh... i did a apt-get dist-upgrade as well as an apt-get install gdm3 ubuntu-session last week
<kenvandine> your video doesn't actually configure ubuntu-session at all
<kenvandine> what versio of ubuntu-session do you have?
<Laney> no I didn't upgrade that
<Laney> I was showing you that the prompt appears before any package is configured
<Laney> earlier today when I noticed this for the first time I did get the upgraded ubuntu-session
<kenvandine> i'll run through it again, but i tested those two scenarios last week and didn't get the prompt
<kenvandine> Laney, and your user session is set to ubuntu right?
<kenvandine> not gnome?
<Laney> yeah, XSession=ubuntu
<kenvandine> ok
<Laney> so, you can do something like
<Laney> dpkg-reconfigure lightdm, put it back as the default
<Laney> apt remove gdm3, apt install gdm3
<Laney> to reproduce what I just did more or less
<Laney> erm, apt install ubuntu-desktop (maybe that wouldn't matter)
<kenvandine> but the script runs on ubuntu-session configure
<kenvandine> not gdm3
<kenvandine> ls /etc/X11/def*
<kenvandine> that would leave a file there
<Laney> wait a second, I'll just record a new one with ubuntu-session removed
<Laney> it's the same because gdm3.config is the first thing being run, but at least that'll remove any confusion
<Laney> https://asciinema.org/a/EB9VrjTcVZMmNK27lQ0JCTME9
<willcooke> didrocks, > 100% exists for me in A!  I agree it's good to have there, it is a bit low otherwise
<didrocks> willcooke: it does exist, but you can't override it so that volume +/- keeps you above 100%
<kenvandine> Laney, wtf... i just reproduced it too
<willcooke> didrocks, ohh, I see.
<seb128> didrocks, below you mean?
<seb128> or I'm not sure to understand what you describe
<didrocks> seb128: well, you can't override the settings to tell "keep me above 100% if I press volume +"
<seb128> oh right
<didrocks> if I set manually to 110%, then use the media key "volume +", it resets at 100%
<seb128> so purely g-s-d to change I guess?
<seb128> g-c-c is fine
<didrocks> depends, we added a settings to say "allow above 100%" and didn't make it the default, correct?
<didrocks> (and that's g-c-c, sound panel I guess)
<Laney> kenvandine: sucks eh
<seb128> I'm not sure how the upstream panel works
<seb128> didrocks, k, so yeah it looks like they don't have an equivalent, the UI is slightly misleading that it have the mark and let you go over it from the settings panel
<kenvandine> Laney, i sure wish i had the older debs available to test with :/
<seb128> but yeah they don't let key go over by choice
<seb128> so we probably want to add back that change
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I had the same trouble with the marker
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> talk to Bastian about it over a beer :p
<seb128> but I guess it's going to be a no
<jbicha> seb128: save your beers for Rui ;) https://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2017-May/msg00160.html
<didrocks> yeah, I don't have any hope on that one going upstream due to past discussions we tried on this
<jbicha> new maintainer so it's worth trying again :)
<Laney> kenvandine: I got the old ones from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/3.24.1-0ubuntu10/+build/12909913
<seb128> jbicha, right :-)
<kenvandine> Laney, https://asciinema.org/a/DBboeNKanQsBQvT5izEZtJOeY
<kenvandine> Laney, that's the dist-upgrade, doesn't show the prompt
 * kenvandine wonders why that would be different
<kenvandine> oh wait, that had the older version of gdm installed
 * kenvandine does that again :)
<oSoMoN> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/07/new-libreoffice-beta-snap-testing
<jbicha> how does it "distinguish the snap version" ?
<oSoMoN> not really sure, but one improvement in that snap is that the dash will display proper icons for the apps, where it previously a generic icon for all the apps
<oSoMoN> maybe that’s what that person meant?
<Laney> kenvandine: did you set your display manager back to lightdm?
<Laney> when I tested it I removed and reinstalled gdm3
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> Laney, if i install the old versions of gdm and ubuntu-session
<kenvandine> set the default back to lightdm, then do a dist-upgrade it doesn't prompt
<Laney> using dpkg-reconfigure gdm3 right?
<kenvandine> but indeed if gdm3 wasn't installed at all it does prompt
<Laney> nod
<Laney> well I was trying to get close enough to the upgrade experience
<kenvandine> i had done this from a ppa and a fresh install though
<Laney> which is a new install of gdm3
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> and i did a do-release-upgrade from zesty as well
<kenvandine> after the desktop seed was updated
<Laney> mmm
<jbicha> fossfreedom: new mutter SRU for zesty LP: #1690173 could you check if Budgie still works fine with it this week?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1690173 in mutter (Ubuntu Zesty) "Update mutter to 3.24.2" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690173
<ricotz> oSoMoN, going to upload 5.4.0~rc2 for a first pin this night
<oSoMoN> ricotz, ack, when you do please share the link to the PPA
<kenvandine> Laney, so do you think i should move all this logic into gdm3.postinst or gdm3.config?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, it should appear in ppa:ricotz/red for artful
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I will hold back the git branch for now
<Laney> kenvandine: gdm3.config I think if it can be done there
<Laney> it'll have to be a delta but I don't see how we can get around that
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> ok
<Laney> meh
<Laney> sorry for not realising this at first
 * Laney didn't really know about this preconfigure stuff before
<jbicha> didrocks: can I upload the ubuntu-meta language changes now or should I wait a few more days?
<didrocks> jbicha: I think now it's fine, feel free to go ahead, we can compare before/after
<kenvandine> Laney, no worries, me either
<jbicha> jibel: when I tried reproducing your update-manager wayland bug LP: #1703365 , apport pointed me to LP: #1676339
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1703365 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/update-manager:AttributeError:<lambda>:on_settings_button_clicked:show_settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1703365
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1676339 in mir (Ubuntu) "update-manager crashed with AttributeError in show_settings(): 'GdkMirWindow' object has no attribute 'get_xid'" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1676339
<jbicha> I think you can mark one as a duplicate of the other
<seb128> have a nice evening desktopers
<Beret> seb128, cheers
<oSoMoN> seb128, you too!
<jibel> jbicha, not sure they are duplicate, mine is with wayland the other with mir
<Laney> night
<oSoMoN> good evening everyone
<jbicha> jibel: except that I was using Wayland, not Mir; the problem is it's trying to call an X-specific function
<ricotz> jbicha, hey, are you involve with boost?
<jbicha> ricotz: no
<ricotz> jbicha, ok
<willcooke> jbicha, hey!  I put a brach up for consideration.  Should I add you as a reviewer as well?
<willcooke> *branch
<willcooke> oh, this is for the gdm / pulse audio issue
<willcooke> https://code.launchpad.net/~willcooke/gdm/ubuntu/+merge/327161
<willcooke> I'm afraid debian changelogs are a bit alien to me, I think I got it about right
<jbicha> willcooke: please propose against https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gdm/ubuntu instead
<jbicha> also, there was a bit more from Debian that doesn't look like it made into your version
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gdm/ubuntu
<jbicha> in other words, maybe use the Debian proposal instead
<jbicha> it was reverted in Debian svn (temporarily?), I believe because they wanted to make sure it didn't cause problems for a11y
<willcooke> jbicha, do you have a link to the debian version?
<fossfreedom> jbicha - certainly will test budgie with the new zesty mutter.  Will update the bug-report.  thanks
<willcooke> jbicha, anyway +1 to use the Debian version
<willcooke> I'll re-propose anyway, just in case
<jbicha> it's difficult to link to the Debian version since it's only in an old svn commit
<willcooke> jbicha, could you copy and paste the diff to paste.u.c?  I'm interested to know what I missed
<jbicha> svn diff, hmm
<willcooke> if it's a pita don't worry :)
<jbicha> it's a very reasonable request :|
<jbicha> willcooke: here's the reverse diff: https://paste.debian.net/975780/
<willcooke> jbicha, thanks
<willcooke> oki, so they're installing the file in postinst and mine does it in rules
<willcooke> but otherwise they're the same
<willcooke> and can change mine to do it the same way if preferred
<jbicha> let's use Debian's approach
<willcooke> jbicha, humm.. line 25 of that diff - if /var/lib/gdm3/.config/pulse doesn't exist, that will fail - and I can't see where it gets created
<willcooke> I've got to go EOD and get the kids in bed, I'll pick it up again tomorrow
<willcooke> (or I might be back a bit later, lets see)
<jbicha> feel free to ping big_on about that since he made the change in Debian
<jbicha> robert_ancell: sil2100 wants you to add a tracking bug for the new version update to your gnome-software/xenial SRU
<robert_ancell> jbicha, snapd-glib or g-s?
<jbicha> at least gnome-software in particular, mentioned earlier today/yesterday in #ubuntu-release
<robert_ancell> oh, the 3.20.5 release?
<jbicha> yes, it is a fairly big update :)
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I opened bug 1703461 and uploaded 3.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.3
<ubot5> bug 1703461 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Xenial) "Update to 3.20.5" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1703461
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-07-11
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<jibel> morning
<oSoMoN> bonjour jibel
<oSoMoN> hey jamesh
<jibel> salut oSoMoN, ça va?
<oSoMoN> jibel, bien et toi?
<jibel> oSoMoN, très bien, avec les enfants en vacances tout est calme :)
<oSoMoN> hé hé, veinard :)
<jamesh> hi oSoMoN
<didrocks> good morning
<andyrock> good morning!
<didrocks> hey andyrock
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hey
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> didrocks, I installed a new machine from the daily ISO yesterday, and both "Ubuntu" and "Ubuntu Wayland" are running Wayland :)  Is that a bug?
<willcooke> I'm seeing a strange keyboard-auto-repeat problem, which I'd like to test on X
<duflu> willcooke, I suspect gdm is using Wayland/Xwayland in the bacdkground... ??
<duflu> I noticed the Xorg login still had (X?)wayland running too
<didrocks> willcooke: oh, that's indeed weird, nothing changed from this, but I only tested on a vm when selecting the wayland session starts wayland and ubuntu starts xorg
<didrocks> willcooke: we saw that as well on iso testing
<didrocks> XDG_SESSION_TYPE is showing up wayland for your ubuntu session thus?
<willcooke> didrocks, confirmed, it is
<didrocks> could be gdm doing things "smartish", but surprised by the mecanism as I don't reproduce it on vms
<didrocks> willcooke: and you confirm XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP=ubuntu ?
<didrocks> (it didn't select ubuntu-wayland for whatever reasons?)
<willcooke> didrocks, ah ha  - it's ubuntu-wayland, but I specifically selected the not-wayland session
<didrocks> could be a gdm bug :p
<didrocks> like, "are you sure? you can do wayland" :p
<didrocks> so, I guess if you logout
<didrocks> and see current session selected, is it ubuntu or ubuntu wayland?
<willcooke> it's ubuntu
<didrocks> waow
<didrocks> so, sounds like a gdm bug
<didrocks> when logged in
<didrocks> ~/.dmrc has ubuntu or ubuntu-wayland?
<willcooke> that doesnt exist
<duflu> Both scenarios will have "Xwayland" running. Seems the first instance is used by gdm itself.
<didrocks> yeah, I think gdm tries wayland in its own session if possible (for the gdm user)
<didrocks> but doesn't impact which session is then selected
<didrocks> I wonder where gdm store which session is saved as selected by the user
<flexiondotorg> Morning didrocks willcooke duflu ricotz
<willcooke> morning flexiondotorg
<didrocks> not .dmrc, I don't see anything in /var
<didrocks> hey flexiondotorg
<duflu> Morning flexiondotorg
<jibel> is 2 fingers scrolling broken just for me?
<didrocks> gdm doesn't log it
<duflu> jibel, I found two-finger right click is broken. You can re-enable it in Gnome Tweak Tool
<duflu> Maybe scrolling too?
<didrocks> willcooke: I'm doing xenial -> yakkety (in progress) -> zesty -> artful upgrades today, I'll let you know if I have the same behavior
<didrocks> maybe the others already in artful can confirm the bug
<didrocks> (can't in a vm)
<jibel> didrocks, i've X here on hw on 2 machines
<didrocks> ok, so doesn't seem widespreadd, thanks jibel
<didrocks> willcooke: ^
<didrocks> would be interesting to know why your gdm is login you in the wayland session…
<didrocks> AccountsService maybe?
<didrocks> willcooke: mind pasting /var/lib/AccountsService/users/<your_user> ?
<willcooke> didrocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25066927/
<didrocks> XSession=ubuntu-wayland
<didrocks> so, it confirms gdm selects ubuntu-wayland for you whatever you set
<didrocks> for $reasons
<willcooke> can I just edit that?
<didrocks> well, you should do it when gdm is stopped and not logged in into any session
<didrocks> but gdm will probably rewrite it anyway
<willcooke> kk, lemme try
<willcooke> oh
<didrocks> maybe try to select the wayland session
<didrocks> log in
<didrocks> logout
<didrocks> select the ubuntu session
<didrocks> and log in ofc :p
<willcooke> didrocks, tried all that
<jibel> willcooke, is it with gdm you rebuilt to change the theme or from the archive?
<willcooke> (related note - are we going to move vtys to 7 & 8?)
<didrocks> willcooke: we didn't came to any decision (even didn't discuss it AFAIK)
<willcooke> jibel, this is a plain gdm (with with some hacks for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1703415
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1703415 in PulseAudio "Disable Bluetooth sink in GDM to allow A2DP in the user session" [Medium,Confirmed]
<didrocks> willcooke: I'm quite puzzled if it's not a stale cache and such, will be easier if I can reproduce after my today's 3 dist-upgrade :p
<didrocks> (hoping I can get the same behavior…)
<didrocks> Exec=gnome-session --session=ubuntu
<didrocks> TryExec=gnome-shell
<didrocks> this is the ubuntu session ^
<didrocks> Exec=gnome-session --session=ubuntu
<didrocks> TryExec=gnome-shell
<didrocks> this is the wayland session ^
<didrocks> so, they both have the same conditions (TryExec)
<didrocks> can't be a fallback due to a failing tryexec
<willcooke> didrocks, if I stop gdm3 I still have my session running on vty2 - how do I stop that too?  Just log out?
<didrocks> willcooke: yes, log out
<didrocks> you should stop account service daemon as well
<didrocks> sudo systemctl stop accounts-daemon.service
<Laney> bah
<didrocks> hey Laney
<willcooke> morning Laney
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> re seb128
<Laney> i'm on tethering
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke flexiondotorg
<Laney> normal interwebs is down
<Laney> hi didrocks willcooke seb128
<willcooke> morning seb128
<willcooke> doh
<willcooke> I used the ctrl-f2 -> r test
<willcooke> and it worked
<willcooke> should have used a different test there I think
<willcooke> oh, actually, it was fine
<willcooke> oki, didrocks I am now running Xorg
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> on vty 7
<didrocks> willcooke: hum, that's why I asked you for the env variable :p
<didrocks> willcooke: still, something to keep a look at
<didrocks> will tell you after my 3 dist-ugprades if I get that
<willcooke> didrocks, cool, thanks!
<willcooke> ok, next topic:
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1703415
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1703415 in PulseAudio "Disable Bluetooth sink in GDM to allow A2DP in the user session" [Medium,Confirmed]
<willcooke> j_bicha shared the debian way of doing it with me:
<willcooke> https://paste.debian.net/975780/
<willcooke> They are using postinst to copy the file, and mine was using rules.
<willcooke> Line 25 of that diff
<willcooke> If that dir. doesn't exist, then it wont work afaict.
<willcooke> j_bicha suggested I talk to the debian dev who worked on it, but I haven't done yet.  Before I do, what do you think about that patch / concept - it means breaking BT audio in GDM for a11y users - but then unbreaking it for all users in the session itself
<didrocks> I would follow and trust mbiebl's decision. Sounds like the breakage in GDM (which doesn't seem to be conditional for a11y users only, but everyone) to have it in the session sounds like a global win
<didrocks> but that's just IMHO
<seb128> didrocks, willcooke, loginctl show-session <id> also gives the type, that can be handy and easier to get that the env if you have a non working session but can get to a vt
<seb128> just as a fyi
<jbicha> good morning
<seb128> good "morning" jbicha
<jbicha> didrocks: I tried apt source ubuntu-meta then ran ./update but it reports "No changes found"
<didrocks> jbicha: interesting, I'll have a look later if you want
<jbicha> thanks
<jbicha> actually, maybe there aren't any changes
<didrocks> could be
<jbicha> the nenw stuff did show up on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.html
<jbicha> *new
<jbicha> and I guess we need the new lang pkgs promoted to main for them to end up on the Ubuntu iso
<didrocks> jbicha:
<didrocks> ibus-table-quick-classic
<didrocks> ?
<Laney> no WAIT, it's back
<didrocks> ?
<jibel> didrocks, do you have a vm with today's build and a french kbd layout?
<jibel> didrocks, when I press altgr it does an 'enter'
<didrocks> jibel: no, but I can maybe start it (on yakkety -> zesty dist-upgrade though)
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> gnome-boxes is crashing
<didrocks> probably due to the dist-upgrade
<didrocks> jbicha: so, please, enlight me on ibus-mozc and ibus-table-quick-classic as we are still using fcitx
<jbicha> didrocks: ibus-table-quick-classic is the final line in language-support's data/pkg_depends
<didrocks> jbicha: maybe we didn't update it when moving to fcitx
<didrocks> so it should be the other way around
<didrocks> (until we have a decision on fcitx vs ibus)
<jibel> didrocks, and up does print screen :/
<jbicha> im:zh-hant:gnome-shell:ibus-table-quick-classic
<jibel> what default session do we want for automatic login on a fresh installation?
<jibel> ubuntu on X ?
<jbicha> so it was only installed if a person had gnome-shell installed
<didrocks> jbicha: yeah, because you didn't move to fcitx I guess
<didrocks> jbicha: ubuntu on X, correct
<didrocks> oupss jibel ^
<didrocks> jbicha: so, I guess those should be either reverted or we need to have the fcitx/ibus discussion quickly
<jbicha> I'm always uncomfortable making those input method decisions since I don't use them
<didrocks> same
<didrocks> that's why I would say, let's stick with what we have until it's really discuss
<didrocks> discussed*
<didrocks> and make a card to align language-selector with the seed once the decision is made?
<willcooke> humm, getting a strange abort when trying to apt install stuff.
<willcooke> Google says its because apt cant read from std in
<willcooke> wayland issue?
<willcooke> using "-y" works
<didrocks> jbicha: ok, most (apart from ibus stuff) are done. I'll wait for a publisher cycle before looking at them again (I may have missed some, the list was long, some were binary only, other sources only, we are not protected against a typo ;))
<jbicha> and I dropped those 2 from ubuntu.artful for now
<didrocks> excellent!
<jibel> didrocks, the waird input behaviour with VMs seems like another wayland bug
<jibel> weird
<didrocks> jbicha: mind making a trello card or adding to the fcitx one?
<didrocks> jibel: "nice" :/ which VMs are you using?
<didrocks> gnome-boxes worked fine for me until recently (but I hope I can blame the current crash on dist-upgrading in progress)
<jibel> didrocks, qemu
<didrocks> with kvm accell, I guess?
<jibel> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> regressed today?
<didrocks> or just transient bug/you didn't spot it because of non wayland?
<jbicha> note added to fcitx card
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> jbicha: do you want me to ping you to refresh ubuntu-meta once all promotions/demotions are visible?
<didrocks> (I can do it otherwise)
<jibel> didrocks, not sure, I usually don't use wayland, it was for verifying something I saw on another machine
<jibel> didrocks, re 'default session on autologin' the session is Ubuntu but with wayland not X
<jibel> sounds like the same bug than willcooke discussed earlier
<didrocks> interesting
<didrocks> sounds like this happens only from the gdm switch
<didrocks> but not your hw, correct?
<didrocks> ah, autologin
<didrocks> did willcooke mentioned autologin as well?
<willcooke> no
<willcooke> this problem was on a machine I installed yesterday from yesterday's daily iso
<jibel> didrocks, no it was not autologin but a fresh installation
<didrocks> but jibel didn't get it on real hw, I bet this is something related with gdm
<didrocks> if the issue was:
<didrocks> - default selected session is ubuntu-wayland
<didrocks> - then, switch in gdm to "ubuntu" and it's ubuntu on X
<didrocks> then yeah, the issue is that without any config, gdm selects ubuntu-wayland (as we saw on the iso)
<didrocks> but here, willcooke was selecting the "ubuntu" session and ended up with ubuntu-wayland
<willcooke> just spotted another, unrelated, issue.  On Wayland the icons down the left of the dash are a lot smaller than on X
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> suddenly they're not
<willcooke> meh, ignore
<didrocks> this gives very low confidence… :p
<jbicha> I think we don't need an ubuntu-meta update
<willcooke> durr.  I r dumb.  They shrink when you have more things open.  Ignore me.
<didrocks> few
<didrocks> phew*
<didrocks> so yeah, we would need to set DefaultSession in ubiquity anyway, as the gdm code seems to favor the wayland session if available by default
<didrocks> on first log in
<didrocks> (that doesn't explain willcooke's "I select ubuntu and it's ubuntu-wayland")
<didrocks> but contrary to lightdm which uses alphabetical order, gdm seems to favor wayland sessions
<didrocks> seems like that should have been tested in the gdm transition :p
<didrocks> Laney: I can handle this later this week, apart if kenvandine wants to finish his transition's work with this, as you both prefer :)
<Laney> what's the problem?
<didrocks> basically, if you don't set a default session, gdm will favor the wayland ones
<didrocks> (lightdm was going alphabetically)
<didrocks> so you need to explicitely set your default session in ubiquity
<Laney> isn't that how it is supposed to work?
<jibel> didrocks, on autologin the session selected is ubuntu but of type wayland (output of loginctl) is it what you call ubuntu-wayland?
<didrocks> yes, once we +1 on having wayland by default
<didrocks> which isn't what we decided yet
<didrocks> jibel: yes
<jibel> ok
<Laney> well that's how it is in GDM by default
<Laney> so the change is actually a decision to go back to X
<didrocks> Laney: right, hence the fact we should set "ubuntu" as default session
<didrocks> as right now, we are unsure about X vs wayland
<didrocks> and we spotted quite some issues with wayland anyway
<didrocks> (which forced us to set X unconditionnally on live)
<didrocks> jibel: you meant "ubuntu on wayland" is the selected label, correct?
<didrocks> urgh, was dicsonnected
<didrocks> jibel: do you have your testing box handy? like can you do something before first login?
<didrocks> edit /etc/gdm3/custom.conf and uncomment WaylandEnable=false
<didrocks> I want to know:
<didrocks> 1. which default session is then selected
<didrocks> 2. if ubuntu (using wayland) is available on your login screen
<didrocks> 3. if you select ubuntu (using wayland), if wayland is really selected
<didrocks> (I wonder if that switch doesn't disable autodetection as well, as it worked on the live)
<Laney> oh right
<Laney> so it prefers /usr/share/wayland-sessions/...
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> we discovered that on the live
<didrocks> ubiquity is crashing under wayland (and apport)
<didrocks> I added some hooks in casper to force non wayland default session
<Laney> didrocks: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gdm/tree/daemon/gdm-session.c#n363 <- append instead of prepend?
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, if we can do that with a settings though and not distro-patching, let's try it
<didrocks> I think the "ignore_wayland" may be the options I talked about above ^
<Laney> doesn't that hide all the sessions though?
<didrocks> Laney: doesn't seem from a quick test I made
<didrocks> just want jibel to confirm
<Laney> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gdm/tree/daemon/gdm-session.c#n361
<didrocks> it just append them
<didrocks> (it's just a runtime settings, not a #ifdef compilation option)
<Laney> I know, that's line 361
<Laney> 362 is the compile time thing
<didrocks> however, as I'm dist(upgrading, I just tried to stop gdm, change the setting and start it
<didrocks> so I can't confirm I'm sure at 100%
<didrocks> let's wait for jean-baptiste's test for now
<Laney> although this is set in only this case
<Laney>         g_object_set (G_OBJECT (session), "ignore-wayland", !greeter_is_wayland, NULL);
<didrocks> yeah, seems so
 * didrocks really needs to take a lunch break, bbl
<Laney> hf!
<didrocks> at worst, indeed, quick distro patch
<duflu> willcooke, I think I hit your Bluetooth bug. That's new with gdm right?
<duflu> Nevermind
 * duflu prepares dinner
<willcooke> duflu, yeah
<duflu> Alright. That's a good boundary to call it a day
<duflu> or night
<jibel> didrocks, trying now
<jibel> didrocks, I've name ubuntu, type x11. Trying on a fresh install now
<didrocks> jibel: do you have access to the ubuntu on wayland session?
<jibel> didrocks, no I trashed it. I'll redo it after current install if you want
<didrocks> yes please :)
<didrocks> that will confirm we can turn that switch on if the session is available
<jibel> yay another GS crash ...
<jibel> didrocks, with WaylandEnabled set to false I get an x11 session
<jibel> and autologin enabled
<jibel> redoing an install without this change
<didrocks> jibel: but do you see the wayland session available in gdm?
<jibel> didrocks, with autologin I didn't see gdm :) let me logout
<jibel> didrocks, weird, in gdm I don't see the cog to select the session
<didrocks> I guess that means only one session is available
<jibel> I'll disable autologin and reboot just to check
<jibel> didrocks, same after a reboot, there is no option to select a session
<jibel> and autologin disabled
<jibel> didrocks, do you still need to reproduce previous scenario (default install and ubuntu-wayland) ?
<didrocks> jibel: no, that was what I wanted to know, thanks for looking!
<didrocks> we'll need to patch gdm to prefer non wayland to wayland thus
<didrocks> will do that tomorrow
<jibel> didrocks, do you have a bug # already otherwise I'll file one
<didrocks> jibel: I don't, please do it and assign it to me
<willcooke> bigon, hi!  jbicha pointed me your way to talk about the gdm/pulseaudio issues with it locking A2DP.  I got this (reverse) diff: https://paste.debian.net/975780/ and I can see that you're copying the file in postinst.  Line 25 in the diff copies the file, but I can't see where that directory is created.  I have a similar diff for Ubuntu which uses rules to copy the file.
<willcooke> so a couple of questions:  any idea when/if that will land in debian & is that a bug regarding the creation of the /var/lib/gdm3/.config/pulse dir?
<jibel> didrocks, bug 1703601
<ubot5> bug 1703601 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "use ubuntu-x11 as default session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1703601
<didrocks> jibel: reset it to gdm please
<jibel> done
<didrocks> thx
<andyrock> mpt hey hey, any progress on the design?
<jbicha> seb128: we could cherry-pick this if you wanted it now: https://git.gnome.org/browse/evolution/commit/?id=736f774d
<seb128> jbicha, that would be good
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<jbicha> seb128: done for evolution and evolution-data-server, do you need to wait for it to build to change the LP setting?
<willcooke> jbicha, changed the MP for gdm pulse audio to be the same as the Debian one: https://code.launchpad.net/~willcooke/gdm/ubuntu/+merge/327165
<willcooke> Interested to know what you think about merging it.  Particularly re: a11y users
<Laney> that mkdir in the postinst is wrong, it should refer to the real filesystem
<willcooke> gah
<willcooke> copy & paste error
<jbicha> willcooke: oops, you should contact mbiebl not big_on; he's in #debian-gnome on irc.oftc.net
<Laney> or #ubuntu-devel
<willcooke> Laney, fixed the mkdir
<Laney> nice one
<seb128> jbicha, yes, I need for the template to be in the import queue to accept it and set the name/target
<kenvandine> Laney, https://asciinema.org/a/kt3NIQ0IJigsvM3CY6VCE9N5s
<Laney> hey kenvandine
 * Laney gets popcorn
<ricotz> may I draw some attention to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmlsec1/+bug/1703556 :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1703556 in xmlsec1 (Ubuntu) "Sync xmlsec1 1.2.24-3 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> Laney, i still need to make sure it does prompt when we want to :)
 * kenvandine prepares test case for that :)
<Laney> nice
<kenvandine> i was also able to drop the ubuntu-session depends now too
<kenvandine> which is nice
<Laney> ya
<Laney> and the changes there too I guess
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> working on that still
<Laney> grrrrrreat
<bigon> willcooke: well that might break accessibility in GDM isn't it?
<bigon> if people have bluetooth headsets
<bigon> (or speaker)
<bigon> that's why it was not uploaded
<bigon> There is a bug opened against pa IIRC
<willcooke> bigon, yeah, no movement on that pa bug for a while.  I'm trying to decide if it'd be "ok" for 17.10 and then we can help fix it in time for 18.04.
<seb128> ricotz, hey, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmlsec1/1.2.24-3
<ricotz> seb128, thanks!
<seb128> ricotz, yw!
<seb128> willcooke, meeting?
<seb128> or did you ask me to handle it afterall and I missed the memo?
<seb128> it's the right day/time?
<willcooke> yeah, would you mind seb128
<willcooke> I've got this other call
<seb128> no problem
<jbicha> o/
<willcooke> thanks
<didrocks> o/
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop team 2017-07-11
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jul 11 15:34:51 2017 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop team 2017-07-11 Meeting | Current topic:
<oSoMoN> 🐵/
<heber> o/
<seb128> Roll call: andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel, heber, kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<andyrock> o/
<seb128> oSoMoN, lol :-)
<kenvandine> o/
<Trevinho> :)
<seb128> ok, seems like most people are around, let's get started
<seb128> hope everybody is doing fine!
<seb128> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop team 2017-07-11 Meeting | Current topic: andyrock
<seb128> andyrock, hey
<andyrock> #1 Review SRU
<andyrock> #2 Test SRU
<andyrock> #3 Discovered, reported and fixed [BUG] If the background file does not exists, the lockscreen draws a transparent background
<andyrock> #4 Preparing the demo for livepatch
<andyrock> #5 europython
<andyrock> # eow
<seb128> SRU of? BUG? :p
<andyrock> Blocked on other livepatch works waiting for design
<andyrock> unity7
<andyrock> sorry
<seb128> haha
<seb128> no worry
<andyrock> ;D
<seb128> thanks andyrock, hope design (is that mpt?) can unblock you this week
<andyrock> yep
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> next is Ken since he might have to go away from the computer at some point
<seb128> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop team 2017-07-11 Meeting | Current topic: kenvandine
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> * First pass lightdm->gdm3 transition, found some issues which I'm testing fixes for now.
<kenvandine> * Replaced lightdm with gdm3 in the desktop seed
<kenvandine> * Worked on snapping more gnome apps
<kenvandine> * Preparing demo using gnome-3-24 platform snap
 * kenvandine drops the mic
<seb128> thanks kenvandine
<seb128> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop team 2017-07-11 Meeting | Current topic: dgadomski
<seb128> dgadomski, hey
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * working on bug #1700827
<ubot5> bug 1700827 in pcp (Ubuntu) "MIR -- pcp package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1700827
<dgadomski> eof
<seb128> thanks dgadomski
<seb128> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop team 2017-07-11 Meeting | Current topic: didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> * Clean a big part of the seeds. Did some analyses with seb on some of them. Lot of demotions (more than 70 packages). indicator-, touch-*, unity-*.
<didrocks> * Still some to ongoing investigation to remove other parts of the stack (like zeitgeist, ubuntu-app-launcher, qt…). The biggest one pulling packages now is fcitx. We need to discuss about that one. We still have some, like dee, libunity, indicator-application (due to its libs), indicator-messages (due to its libs).
<didrocks> * Split into separate packages for optional dependencies, like deja-dup and unity-control-center panel to be able to keep the functionality (pulled now in only in the unity session) the unity, but without having the dependencies in the main iso in our gnome-shell session.
<didrocks> * Did some ubiquity debugging (was wrongly accused! :p) which in fact revealed that the gdm transition was defaulting to wayland, and ubiquity is crashing under it. We wanted to force X for now anyway, so patched casper for this.
<didrocks> * language discussion, change the seeds for -frami german dictionary variant to align with language-selector. Reviewed MP.
<didrocks> * Main promotion and test lightm -> gdm transitions + debug some postinst issue.
<didrocks> * Look at existing gtk golang bindings. Found one which is still actively developed, quite feature complete on gtk, glib, gio, updated up to gtk 3.24
<didrocks> * Discussed keeping unity7 session somewhat functional and impacts on code, migrations…
<didrocks> * discussion on snapcraft forum on interface UI
<didrocks> * AA: newed some packages
<didrocks> * . *
<seb128> thanks didrocks, busy week :-)
<didrocks> yep ;)
<seb128> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop team 2017-07-11 Meeting | Current topic: duflu
<seb128> * Video acceleration:
<seb128>   - Still working breadth-first on the VA-API failures in Wayland sessions: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1698287
<seb128>     . Formally proposed upstream fix for totem/gstreamer-vaapi - https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=783169
<seb128>     . Investigated gst-play-1.0 failure on Gnome Shell, but not Weston.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1698287 in mutter (Ubuntu) "VA-API fails to initialize in a Gnome Shell Wayland session" [Medium,In progress]
<seb128>       . Narrowed down to Mutter missing a feature. Stopped there for now.
<ubot5> Gnome bug 783169 in gstreamer-vaapi "Don't try to load vaapi and fail" [Normal,New]
<seb128>     . Investigated graphics corruption in totem (gstreamer-clutter plugin)
<seb128>       . Narrowed down to clutter, confirming the same problem with gst-launch-1.0 chains.
<seb128>       . Will fix this one soon as a priority.
<seb128>   - Also lost a day and part of the weekend investigating graphics corruption in mpv+vaapi: https://github.com/mpv-player/mpv/issues/4555
<seb128>   - Fun fact: Modern Intel Atom chips (Cherry Trail, Apollo Lake) and cheap notebook chips (Braswell) can play 4K H.265 without breaking a sweat. Even on a 2-watt CPU. Unfortunately they usually come with low quality screens and never HDMI 2.0...
<seb128> * PulseAudio:
<seb128>   - Set up launchpad git for pulseaudio maintenance properly: https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/pulseaudio
<seb128>   - Work in progress on an update for artful: https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/pulseaudio/diff/debian/changelog?h=ubuntu
<seb128> * Daily bug maintenance across gnome-shell, bluez, pulseaudio and mir.
<seb128>   - Noticed hundreds of pulseaudio bugs are finally expiring this week, which is nice. Should total about 1000 closed soon.
<seb128> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop team 2017-07-11 Meeting | Current topic: jbicha
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<jbicha> • Sponsored GunnarHJ's ubuntu-meta l10n update
<jbicha> • Fixed a few broken po files upstream discovered by first Artful language pack
<jbicha> • Synced onboard from Debian (completing a year-long project to sync the packaging)
<jbicha> • Cherry-picked fix for Qt file chooser crashing in Wayland, zesty SRU in progress LP:# 1702741
<jbicha> LP: #1702741
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1702741 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu Zesty) "QtCreator crashes when opening a filechooser under wayland" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702741
<jbicha> • Helped verify a few old SRUs (wine1.6, unity-control-center)
<jbicha> • Packaged libdazzle (pending sponsorship into Debian new queue), will be needed for gnome-builder 3.26 https://bugs.debian.org/867852
<ubot5> Debian bug 867852 in wnpp "ITP: libdazzle -- feature-filled library for GTK+ and GObject" [Wishlist,Open]
<jbicha> • Jumpstarted libunique3 removal process in Debian
<jbicha> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?users=pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org;tag=libunique3-removal
<jbicha> eof
<seb128> thanks jbicha
<seb128> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop team 2017-07-11 Meeting | Current topic: jamesh
<seb128> gnome-software: prepared upstream versions of the patches I'd worked
<seb128> on.  Multi-app snaps patch has been accepted.
<seb128> snapd: continued conversation about use of polkit in snapd.  Last word
<seb128> from Gustavo was to create a pull request so there would be something
<seb128> concrete to discuss.  I'm working on a minimal one that basically just
<seb128> covers what snapd-login-service does.
<seb128> network-manager: still need to do testing of captive portal UI.
<seb128> #topic jibel / heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop team 2017-07-11 Meeting | Current topic: jibel / heber
<seb128> jibel, heber, hey
<heber> Hey guys! QA updates:
<heber> * Verification of upgrades to artful
<heber> * Tested unity7 on artful
<heber> * Reported several issues with desktop images (no images, the live session on wayland, installer)
<heber> * Exploratory testing of unity7 on artful
<heber> * Exploratory testing of the default session with wayland
<heber> * Manual review of upgrades from xenial to zesty
<heber> * Manual review of upgrades to artful
<heber> * Update auto-upgrade-tests to persist the resulting image in order to be able to run post upgrade tests
<heber> * Update CI to run post upgrade tests after upgrade jobs
<heber> * Address review feedback on MPs for running post-install tests.
<heber> EOF
<seb128> thanks heber
<seb128> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop team 2017-07-11 Meeting | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> • Short week, was off last week
<Laney> • Catching up on emails and stuff
<Laney> • Small autopkgtest-web debug/fix to the trigger validation regex so that some packages can be retried
<Laney> • Upload PackageKit and appstream-glib to artful with some extra patches, prep for GS 3.25
<seb128> Laney, hey, hope you had a good week off!
<Laney> ∘ appstream-glib fix to properly get apps marked as unremovable
<Laney> ∘ patch (upstream) to gnome-software to not list installed packages when doing PackageKit WhatProvides queries, works around some false positives
<Laney> ∘ small patch in ubuntu branch to turn off updates via PackageKit since we do those using update-manager atm
<Laney> • Some advice/testing/review on GDM migration stuff & comments on GDM/wayland/X11 session selection
<Laney> 😏
<Laney> oh & hi!
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> back to the 0s and 1s
<seb128> thanks Laney, welcome back in the binary world
<seb128> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop team 2017-07-11 Meeting | Current topic: oSoMoN
<seb128> oSoMoN, hey
<oSoMoN> hey there
<Laney> #ubuntu-desktop is the best bits
<oSoMoN> • a chromium crasher affecting 59.0.3071.109 on trusty/xenial/yakkety was widely reported last week (bug #1702407), worked right away to identify a fix, had a number of affected users confirm the fix through a PPA, and finally pushed the update out today (thanks Chris!)
<ubot5> bug 1702407 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Startup crash after upgrading to 59.0.3071.109 on trusty/xenial/yakkety" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702407
<oSoMoN> • chromium beta: updated HTML5 conformance autopkgtest to not fail early, instead display discrepancies and fail only at the end of the test
<oSoMoN> • experimenting with is_official_build=true && is_component_build=false for chromium, with the goal of producing builds that are more similar to chrome (branding not affected, there are different flags for that)
<oSoMoN> • got little but positive feedback about the libreoffice 5.3.4 snap in the beta channel, published to the stable channel today
<oSoMoN> • working on temporarily disabling jvm-related unit tests in libreoffice x86 build to allow the migration to move forward, given that the issue is in the kernel and that the current version is also affected (bug #1699772)
<ubot5> bug 1699772 in scilab (Ubuntu) "linux-image-4.10.0-24-generic, linux-image-4.8.0-56-generic, linux-image-4.4.0-81-generic, linux-image-3.13.0-121-generic Regression: many user-space apps crashing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1699772
<oSoMoN> • will resume work on packaging libreoffice 5.4.0 RC1 now that cppunit 1.14 has been synced from debian
<oSoMoN> • off on holidays for two full weeks starting this Thursday evening, anything urgent I should look into speak now or forever hold your peace
<oSoMoN> ⛱
<ricotz> oSoMoN, https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/red/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=artful
<oSoMoN> ricotz, yup, seen that, thanks!
<seb128> thanks oSoMoN
<seb128> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop team 2017-07-11 Meeting | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • reviews (u-c-c) and sponsoring (synced xmlsect1)
<seb128> • tested daily iso and helped debugged a bit issues with wayland session being default
<seb128> • talked with Didier about the iso cleanups he was doing
<seb128> • discussed language packages tweaks and impact on the iso
<seb128> • changed g-c-c to build the -faces binary instead of u-c-c so that one can be moved to universe
<seb128> • talked about the u7 session status in artful, started a wikipage listing known issues
<seb128> • debugged gnome-shell translations missing from langpack in some locales (due to formatting issues in the corresponding .po leading to launchpad not being to import them)
<seb128> • verified unity-control-center nopassword login yakkety SRU
<seb128> </week>
<Laney> yakkety (H)
<oSoMoN> yakkety is EOL at the end of the month
<ricotz> oSoMoN, going to push the branch when amd64 succeeds
<seb128> SRU team was insisting that the yakkety SRU got verified to unblock the xenial one
<seb128> was easier to verify it that argue with them more on IRC
<seb128> let's move on to the next one ;-)
<seb128> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop team 2017-07-11 Meeting | Current topic: tkamppeter
<seb128> - cups-filters: Modified cups-browsed to improve the cooperation with CUPS' mechanism of auto-creating temporary print queue for DNS-SD-discovered printers. Naming of cups-browsed-created queues is now the same as CUPS' naming for temporary queues but can be configured to the formerly used schemes for clustering. Temporary queues are recognized and replaced by cups-browsed queues.
<seb128> - GNOME printer setup tool: Reported 9 bugs on shortcomings of GNOME's tool against system-config-printer.
<seb128> - Google Summer of Code 2017: Student project coordination and mentoring. Especially helped the student working on PCLm printing support.
<seb128> - Bugs.
<seb128> good work Till doing that review of the g-c-c print panel!
<seb128> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop team 2017-07-11 Meeting | Current topic: Trevinho
<seb128> Trevinho, hey
<Trevinho> · Preparing SRU for unity and compiz X with improved lowgfx
<Trevinho>  - Blocked by some issues I've noticed, and fixing them
<Trevinho> · Some work to move unity settings daemon to use different schemas
<Trevinho> . Doing multiple tests in X
<Trevinho>  /EOF
<seb128> thanks Trevinho
<seb128> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop team 2017-07-11 Meeting | Current topic: robert_ancell
<seb128> To: Will Cooke <will.cooke@canonical.com>
<seb128> - Wrote Snappy sprint blog post
<seb128> - Worked on snapd license patch
<seb128> - Ongoing discussions on forum.snapcraft.io about various desktop related snap issues
<seb128> - SRU fix to stop installed snaps showing up twice (bug 1700994)
<seb128> - Prod snapd-glib SRU to try and speed up progress and confirm this fixes wrongly translated Polkit prompts
<ubot5> bug 1700994 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Zesty) "Installed snaps show twice in GNOME Software" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1700994
<seb128> - Work on GNOME Software 3.20.5 SRU
<seb128> - Release snapd-glib 1.14 and 1.15
<seb128> - Update GNOME Software to support new title field and system confinement status
<seb128> - Investigating gnome-software errors.ubuntu.com crashes
<seb128> ups, sorry for the first line, copied one too much
<seb128> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop team 2017-07-11 Meeting | Current topic: aob
<seb128> is there anything else you want to discuss this week?
<seb128> seems not?
<seb128> so let's wrap, thanks everyone!
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jul 11 15:57:24 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2017/ubuntu-desktop.2017-07-11-15.34.moin.txt
<oSoMoN> cheers
<didrocks> thx
<willcooke> anyone else getting timeouts uploading to LP?
<willcooke> and of course, as soon as I say that, after having had 6 time outs, it works
<cyphermox> willcooke: I did have some timeouts, but not uploading
<cyphermox> loading a page that should have been very easy to load
<willcooke> kk, thx cyphermox
<willcooke> night all
<xclaesse> are notifications in Unity clickable?
<xclaesse> can the app know when user clicked them?
<fossfreedom> jbicha - just reinstalled with today's Ubuntu Budgie daily.  Strangely the GNOME session is the default and I see GNOME Wayland as well.  Any ideas why GNOME Shell is now installed in UB?
<jbicha> fossfreedom: please file a bug for that…against mutter I guess since mutter recommends gnome-session
<fossfreedom> ok - cheers
<fossfreedom> bug 1703685 filed
<ubot5> bug 1703685 in mutter (Ubuntu) "mutter incorrectly recommends gnome-session and thus GNOME Shell defaults in Ubuntu Budgie daily" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1703685
<jbicha> fossfreedom: it's actually an upstream bug (Debian) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/3.24.1-0ubuntu7
<fossfreedom> hmm -  that build has failed at the beginning of july.
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-07-12
<jamesh> robert_ancell: thanks for the snapd/polkit patch.  I had found your old pull request, and reused some of the ideas and code in my own pull request
<jamesh> robert_ancell: Here's the result if you're interested: https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/pull/3581
<robert_ancell> jamesh, ah good, I wasn't sure if the old PR still existed
<jamesh> robert_ancell: I used godbus instead of libsystemd, so hopefully that makes things a little more palatable
<robert_ancell> jamesh, last time there were issues raised that godbus wasn't reliable enough. I never worked out what the issues were; my conclusion was the team had been burnt by it in the past and were wary.
<robert_ancell> I feel like I've been along this path before :) I hope you are more successful!
<robert_ancell> I like how you just did /v2/login. Now we have snapd-login-service in the wild this feels like a logical step that should make sense.
<jamesh> yep.  And if we can get this through, it is a much smaller battle to say polkit auth should be treated like root access for "snap install"
<jamesh> but on its own, it hasn't removed the need for macaroons.
<jamesh> so hopefully the discussions won't go down that related rabbit hole
<robert_ancell> Small steps.
<robert_ancell> jamesh, Something I was concerned about is the Polkit failure case. In this case it will just fall through and use the existing behaviour. I think that's safe because a) polkit is assumed to be an essential service if it is installed and b) the fallback is safe
<robert_ancell> On an Ubuntu Core system I guess you risk seeing errors about Polkit not existing, but that shouldn't be too much of a problem.
<jamesh> Right.  I'm just logging the error and continuing, which is essentially failing closed.
<jamesh> if polkitd isn't available, you'll just need to be root to use that action
<jamesh> which is the status quo
<robert_ancell> yeah
<robert_ancell> The snap design seems to be big on highly predictable behaviour, so I hope they're OK with graceful degradation.
<robert_ancell> I figure it can't be compile time due to the way snapd is shipped, though it could be a config option of some sort if that was desirable.
<jamesh> I think they'd take the ability to share the same snapd binary between core and classic over stricter error handling
<robert_ancell> You'd think so :)
<jamesh> another possible improvement for this would be to add pkttyagent support to the snap client
<jamesh> that would give sudo-less access outside of a graphical session
<robert_ancell> I think that every time I use systemctl
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> good morning
<jamesh> hi oSoMoN, didrocks
<didrocks> hey jamesh
<didrocks> how are you?
<jamesh> good.  I got my snapd/polkit branch working, so I'm hoping we can keep pushing that forward.
<jamesh> It implements only enough to let you run "snap login" without sudo, which is a start.
<didrocks> yeah, reading that on the forum :)
<didrocks> let's see what answers we'll get
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey oSoMoN jamesh
<flexiondotorg> Morning seb128 jamesh oSoMoN didrocks
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg, how are you?
<didrocks> hey flexiondotorg, how are you?
<flexiondotorg> Very well thanks. Had a long weekend away. Sunshine and boats :-)
<didrocks> ok, indicator-messages should now be off the iso with those changes
<didrocks> remaining is indicator-applications
<didrocks> onboard doesn't have a good upgrade story
<didrocks> (basically, no systray/indicator on G-S)
<didrocks> I can patch it easily so that the "auto-detect" shows up the systray
<didrocks> look for a "onboard" extension
<didrocks> and only show systray if no extension is installed
<didrocks> (standard upgrade)
<didrocks> that way, I can dowgrade the recommends on indicator-application to recommends
<didrocks> shouldn't be hard
<didrocks> BUT
<didrocks> there is update-notifier as well which deps on it
<didrocks> (I meant "downgrade indicator-application to suggests")
<didrocks> and on update-notifier, as it's C, it's harder to make a runtime dep detection…
<seb128> it's not because they use libappindicator that they need a renderer for it
<seb128> we should enable https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/615/appindicator-support/
<didrocks> does it use the same dbusmenu stack?
<didrocks> to communicate
<seb128> ?
<seb128> I think that protocol is common to unity & kde
<seb128> I don't think it's dbusmenu specific?
<didrocks> libappindicator pull dbusmenu to communicate over dbus (I thought we switched to the gtk/glib menu at some point, though?)
<didrocks> and dbusmenu is pulling part of the libunity stack
<seb128> could be, but that's orthogonal to the renderer/indicator-application
<seb128> or are you talking about getting ride of dbusmenu from the iso now?
<seb128> my point was that we could have clients using libappindicator still
<didrocks> I'm talking about getting ride of most of the unity stack/dee and such dbusmenu from the iso
<seb128> and the rendering in the shell done by that extension ^
<seb128> k
<seb128> I though you were talking about indicator-application
<didrocks> sorry, as a source package
<didrocks> wasn't clear enough
<seb128> well indicator-application is just the applet rendering appindicator icons right?
<seb128> I mean it's a one binary source and that can go to universe easily
<didrocks> correct, but the source package is libindicator, which provides that libs, which has this long trail of deps
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-application
<seb128> I was talking about
<seb128> let me look at the libs
<didrocks> oh that, yeah
<didrocks> sorry, read the results the wrong way, not enough coffee :p
<seb128> np :-)
<didrocks> and this libindicator vs libappindicator
<didrocks> grrr, afer all those years :p
<seb128> ahah
<didrocks> so yeah, talking about libappindicator
<seb128> libappindicator depends on libindicator and libdbusmenu
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> it's another of those tradeoff discussion
<seb128> libappindicator is used by a bunch of packages in main
<seb128> so either we drop its use and regress a bit more the unity session
<seb128> or we keep them building with it
<seb128> which is low space on the iso but more unmaintained code we carry on the iso
<didrocks> yeah, how can we come to a conclusion on this? Would be great to have a discussion with involved parts
<seb128> though the code is mostly stable and low maintainance
<didrocks> (and patches)
<seb128> but still technical debt
<didrocks> I don't really care about the space vs the patch/diff maintainance on apps
<seb128> step 1 is to list it on the wiki
<seb128> one we think the wiki list is complete then we can have the discussion
<seb128> with interested parties (including Mark?), on what we do from unity7
<didrocks> yeah, I guess that, with the list of packages on the iso at least as example of regression vs perf
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> seb128: maybe we'll be more productive doing a HO (like tomorrow), together and go to the list?
<seb128> tomorrow sounds good, +1
<didrocks> let's do that :)
<seb128> cool
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> hi didrocks!  Is part 2 of your tutorial out soon?  Want to reshare, but I think it would be good for them to have just a little more
<willcooke> in other news... I built a PPA!  (thanks kenvandine for the help)
<didrocks> willcooke: I can publish it in a few minutes, let me do a last typo reread :p
<willcooke> didrocks, woot
<duflu> willcooke, seems one debhelper regressed 7 hours ago. I just grabbed a proposed fix so in theory can test your branch proper now
<willcooke> duflu, afternoon!
<duflu> willcooke, and happy Wednesday
<willcooke> duflu, I dont think we'll merge it yet, spoke to s_eb128 about it yesterday.  I think speaking to upstream PAudio for a "real" fix is the right thing to do atm
<Laney> yo
<willcooke> duflu, I'll talk about it some more in the meeting
<willcooke> morning Laney
<duflu> willcooke, OK nevermind. BTW I noticed a new feature highlighted in bold here. Seems to be very timely - http://www.android-x86.org/releases/releasenote-7-1-rc1
<willcooke> duflu, but if you're interested:  https://launchpad.net/~willcooke/+archive/ubuntu/gdm-nobluetoothaudio
<duflu> willcooke, ta but I was trying to do the proper thing and test the branch directly
<willcooke> duflu, ah right.  Thx
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney, how is u.k today?
<willcooke> rainy
<willcooke> which is great
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> wonder if it's raining as much for you that it is here
<seb128> lol
<seb128> :p
<willcooke> My grass might turn green again
<willcooke> ooooooh!  Software update notifications on the lock screen, I like that
<duflu> Welcome to the world of upstream shell collaboration :)
<willcooke> \o/
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> not raining here, we had enough yesterday for a week ...
<Laney> how are you?
<didrocks> willcooke: just git push, should be up in few seconds
<willcooke> didrocks, merci
<willcooke> didrocks, can I suggest a link from pt 1 to pt 2 and vice versa?
<didrocks> ah, I have done pt2 to pt1
<didrocks> I can add from pt1 to pt2, one sec
<duflu> Umm, I no longer have a mouse on the login screen (but Gnome Shell does). Is that a feature?
<didrocks> willcooke: link pushed
<willcooke> thx didrocks
<didrocks> yw
<willcooke> duflu, hum.  Bluetooth mouse?
<duflu> No, USB. It's visibly powered but no cursor in gdm
<duflu> OTOH I am testing a custom gdm
<willcooke> duflu, testing here
<duflu> But Bluetooth audio is fixed  :)
<duflu> Forget it, unless the problem occurs in official builds
<willcooke> duflu, yeah, mouse works here.
<duflu> Cosmic rays
<duflu> Moving on...
<willcooke> :)
 * willcooke goes to try the auto connect fixes
<willcooke> "switch-on-connect"
<willcooke> duflu, bah, no good.  Could be this particular speaker though
<duflu> BT and USB hotplugging works great for me now. The USB part drove me crazy for years and I guess BT is a big deal for others
<duflu> Strangely also fixed a separate USB DAC problem... somehow
<willcooke> hehe
<willcooke> so, toggling the speaker on and off in the control panel seems to work well,  just powering off the speaker causes a bit of a lock up and eventually switches back to the internal speaker (probably fair enough, since there isn't a handshake, it's just OFFFFFF)
<willcooke> powering the speaker back on doesnt re-connect automatically
<willcooke> I'll test with another speaker, since this one is super-cheapo
<Laney> Setting up gdm3 (3.24.2-1ubuntu5) ...
<Laney> dpkg-query: package 'ubuntu-session' is not installed and no information is available
<duflu> willcooke, Yeah bouncing bluetooth doesn't seem to be robust after a few attempts. But it's seemingly getting better. I think this is as good as it's ever been
<Laney> /o\
<willcooke> duflu,  it's a clear improvement in my book
<willcooke> found another missing icon
<willcooke> duflu,  new speaker - a Sony one - works perfectly!!!
<duflu> I can also say "It's a Sony"
<andyrock> willcooke: by what time you need the demo ready? End of day or before?
<willcooke> andyrock, EOD is fine for me
<andyrock> and good morning
<willcooke> hi!
<andyrock> kk thanks
<andyrock> :)
<willcooke> duflu, lulz..  this cheapo one... "protable":  http://imgur.com/a/9WUE0
<willcooke> didrocks, soo.. rebuilding those blender files for the help movies, I left it runinng for 3 days and it never finished.  Can't tell if it's broken, or if it just takes a long time to run.  Do we upload the videos as binaries. or are they built in LP?
<didrocks> willcooke: right now, they are all pre-built
<didrocks> distributed with the source
<willcooke> didrocks, oki, that's probably good.  Do you have a machine in the cloud somewhere that I could set to work on them?
<willcooke> I'm not sure I can stand the fan noise any more :D
<didrocks> willcooke: I don't, maybe you can try canonistack?
<willcooke> didrocks, nod
<didrocks> willcooke: jibel: FYI, the gdm3 simple patch is uploaded to favor X11 sessions over wayland when no default is set
<didrocks> (still in proposed)
<willcooke> didrocks, nice one, thanks!  You got to the bottom of it then?  Just gdm prefers Wayland?
<didrocks> willcooke: yep, when there has been no session selected, which still makes me wondering for "your" case
<didrocks> as you did select "ubuntu" on purpose and not "ubuntu on wayland"
<willcooke> didrocks, ah right.  I'll do another fresh install (maybe tomorrow) and try again
<jibel> didrocks, okay, I'll try it. I'll install the package at the end of a fresh installation and before first login
<didrocks> jibel: this is gdm3 3.24.2-1ubuntu6
<ricotz> didrocks, hi, added thunderbird-gnome-support to Breaks of ubuntu-session?
<didrocks> ricotz: urgh, was probably not enough coffee, wanted recommends
 * didrocks checks
<didrocks> ricotz: correct, more coffee was needed. Thanks for spotting it! uploaded.
<ricotz> didrocks, it was hard to miss here due suggested package removals
<didrocks> ricotz: yeah, I guess ;)
<didrocks> (I've already removed it here to test in a G-S session)
<duflu> willcooke, oops. Your fix works permanently as the new file doesn't uninstall
<willcooke> duflu, heh, yay
<willcooke> duflu, I've made a mess of that branch now by hacking the changelog, so if we decide to use it I'll make a nice clean one.
<duflu> willcooke, it's fine. bzr doesn't make history very discoverable after a merge
<willcooke> so should I consider putting something in the postrm file as well?
<duflu> willcooke, probably? Although I thought debs had better config file management...?
<jamesh> "bzr log -n0" will show all your sins
<duflu> Yes, but my point was nobody looks there too much
<jamesh> (assuming you consider the process of software development to be a sin)
<duflu> sinners use spaces :)
<Laney> willcooke: The gdm user's home directory is already removed in the postrm
<Laney> (when purging)
<willcooke> Laney, the file lives in /var/lib/gdm3/.config/pulse
<willcooke> (or something like that)
<Laney> I know, that's the home directory
<didrocks> /var/lib/gdm3 is gdm user's home
<willcooke> oh
<didrocks> as Laney pointed :)
<willcooke> the moral of this story is that I will ask someone who knows what they are doing to help me if we decide to actually go with this workaround
<duflu> willcooke, I'm looking at the upstream docs for how to do it. Gimme a sec
<willcooke> Laney, btw - we just had our Bluetooth meeting.  Decision is that seb128 will speak to upstream and see if we can get a proper fix in place.  If that doesn't go anywere we can reconsider the proposed work-around and do it properly
<Laney> k, that sounds right to me
<duflu> OK, that didn't work. But anyway willcooke there is https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Documentation/User/PerfectSetup/
<willcooke> blimey, I remember reading that page yeeeears ago
<willcooke> is ESD still a thing?
<willcooke> oh, no, it says about replacing esd with pulse
<duflu> Hmm, yes. If you kill and restart the gdm pulseaudio then the user's own one gets priority and works
<duflu> Or maybe that's a race
<willcooke> I think thats not going to work perfectly.  a11y would be unavailble at the lock screen then
<willcooke> or, if you killed the users pa on lock, then music would stop playing when you locked the machine
<duflu> willcooke, did you say you saw the mention of the problem on Arch wiki?
<willcooke> duflu, yeah.  This debian wiki:  https://wiki.debian.org/BluetoothUser/a2dp
<willcooke> then links to this arch wiki:
<willcooke> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Talk:Bluetooth_headset#GDMs_pulseaudio_instance_captures_bluetooth_headset
<duflu> I wonder if there is an a11y problem at all. Before today Pulse would default to the PC speaker or whatever is plugged in to that. I doubt a11y users could have been using BT in GDM if they wanted to
<duflu> Although I forgot about static priorities and don't remember testing booting with the device on previously
<willcooke> AIUI, the Pulse settings are system wide, so.. if you logged in, paired the headset/speaker, logged out again - then it /might/ try and use it at greeter - so maybe it's possible?
<willcooke> quite a lot of guess work there ^ :)
<duflu> willcooke, no I don't think we use that mode and it's mildly not recommended https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Documentation/User/SystemWide/
<duflu> That should solve it tho
<duflu> Anyway, I feel terrible. Time to try this new medication...
<ricotz> didrocks, better check gnome-session again, the changelog mentions unity-session and you touched ubuntu-session
 * didrocks *sighs*, ok no more upload apart from that fix today :/
<jamesh> willcooke: I'm still not sure whether we'll be able to convince Gustavo to go fully macaroon-less for local snapd auth, but I've got a working first stab at polkit integreation for snapd: https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/pull/3581
<ricotz> didrocks, having things reviewed helps ;)
<ricotz> ... before pushing it
<didrocks> ricotz: yeah, especially when doing too many things at the same time :p
<jamesh> this essentially just lets snapd do what we use snapd-login-service for
<didrocks> well, at least it's a minor typo, not breaking people compared to other issues ;)
<didrocks> (gnome-session has too many binary packages, easy to scroll up and be in a different one)
 * didrocks did a debdiff + bzr diff this time
<willcooke> jamesh, sorry was otp
<willcooke> reading
<willcooke> jamesh, ah nice one!
<willcooke> What's the wayland tag for bugs again?  Is it just "wayland"?  I had a feeling there might have been a different one
<seb128> "wayland"
<willcooke> thx seb128
<seb128> yw
<Laney> jamesh: hope you manage to get buy in for that work
<Laney> & hi!
<jamesh> Laney: I do too.  It sounds like there is a desire to tighten up the API security a bit, so hopefully they'll see this as part of it.
 * Laney nods
<jibel> willcooke, it's wayland but apport adds the tag wayland-session if wayland is running
<jibel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=wayland-session
<jibel> seb128, what do you think about using wayland-session instead of wayland for the official tag
<jibel> ?
<jibel> and merge both lists
<seb128> either way is fine to me, just pick whatever you think is easier
<seb128> but maybe check with jbicha as well
<jibel> I'd keep wayland-session, easier to change the official tag than updating and releasing apport
<jibel> jbicha, what do you think? ^
<jbicha> I think it's good to have 2 different tags
<jbicha> one tag is because the user happens to be running wayland but doesn't mean the problem is specific to wayland
<jibel> so someone has to review the bugs tagged wayland-session and add the wayland tag if the problem is specific to wayland
<jbicha> yes
<jibel> jbicha, why not use 1 tag for wayland eg wayland-session and remove the ayland-session tag if it is not specific to wayland?
<jibel> I don't see any benefit in having 2 lists for wayland
<jbicha> it's like the 'amd64' tag; it's useful to know what architecture someone is running but it's rare for the bug to be because they're using amd64
<jbicha> very few bugs are because of Wayland but we still want to know whether the user is running Wayland
<jbicha> it's only because Wayland is not the default yet that the number of wayland-session bugs is so small, and maybe someone triaged some of those to remove the tag too (but that's needless busywork)
<seb128> jibel, one list doesn't let you make the difference between triaged bugs which are confirmed to be wayland specific (=bugs to look at for us)  and the stack of incoming reports from users on the wayland session (need triaging)
<jibel> seb128, that's fine as long as someone triage them. Several bugs tagged wayland-session seem wayland specific and are not tagged wayland. These bugs are useful to help with the decision to go or not go with wayland
<jibel> didrocks, just to confirm, with latest gdm3, autologin, the session is running ubuntu-x11
<didrocks> \o/
<seb128> jibel, fair point, we should triage them regularly
<willcooke> Can anyone work out where the heck this icon is coming from?  http://imgur.com/a/r5CLa
<jbicha> seb128: is it worth proposing your evolution change upstream? and remember to do it for e-d-s too :)
<willcooke> I'm pretty sure it's called "audio-headset" and I've looked at all the ones on disk, and none of them match
<jbicha> willcooke: it's probably from adwaita-icon-theme
<jbicha> I opened up gtk3-icon-browser and looked for it, then I ran  apt-file search audio-headset
<jibel> willcooke, looks like it's from adwaita
<jibel> willcooke, /usr/share/icons/Adwaita/24x24/devices/audio-headset.png
<willcooke> thanks!
<willcooke> so, related to that, you can see on that screenshot the missing icon - IMO a direct copy / symlink to that headset one is good enough.  So do I need to try and fix that in Adwaita, or can we bodge it at an Ubuntu level?
<willcooke> Could I add that to, say, Humanity
<jbicha> willcooke: please check if installing adwaita-icon-theme-full makes a difference
<willcooke> jbicha, will do, and thanks for the point to the icon browser, very useful indeed
<seb128> jbicha, I guess I can try to upstream them, technically what upŝtream does is a bit better but in practice it shouldn't make a difference, I'm just unsure "we have tools parsing that file which are not smart enough to understand variables" is a good justification
<Laney> didrocks: kenvandine: I made a change to the gdm3.config - want to review it? https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gdm/ubuntu/revision/421
 * Laney goes to lunch
<kenvandine> Laney, we had wanted to do the check based on ubuntu-session being installed, not for all users of gdm3
<kenvandine> based on our original discussion
<kenvandine> but i guess if ubuntu-session isn't installed, users won't have their session set to ubuntu
<willcooke> jbicha, full icon theme doesn't help, and I dont see it in icon browser
<willcooke> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=696402
<ubot5> Gnome bug 696402 in general "Missing Headphones icon in sound settings" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<willcooke> makes mention of the headset one, and says its in gnome-icon-theme (comment #7)
<willcooke> grr,ignore that.  I'm looking for handsfree
<willcooke> which is says is to come
<didrocks> Laney: +1 on the change. It covers all cases we discussed together and I like it better than previous implementation. My only nitpick is that you revert if people reselected "lightdm" since last week as you compare with your own version, but I guess this is fine :) For backport, maybe compare with 3.24.2-1ubuntu7~ rather? (if people backported it to xenial), minor nitpick :p
<seb128> willcooke, what's the issue with that headset icon? doesn't represent the device well?
<seb128> willcooke, also you are investigating the missing icon for handsfree?
<willcooke> rather the handsfree icon is missing.  I think it could just be a copy of the handsfree one.  I can't find a "real" one anywhere.
<willcooke> *headset
<willcooke> handsfree could be a copy of headset
<popey> jibel: yo, got time for a hangout this afternoon about desktop testing?
<willcooke> (seems two words begining with the same letter is more than my brain can handle)
<seb128> willcooke, that's sort of what was suggested in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1130137
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1130137 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Better sound settings icons" [Low,Confirmed]
<willcooke> wfm
<jibel> popey, sure, when?
<jibel> popey, just add something to my calendar
<willcooke> seb128,  so would that "fix" be in Ubuntu?
<seb128> willcooke, ideally upstream but we could add the symlink to our package meanwhile
<willcooke> seb128, ack, thx
<popey> jibel: kk
<Laney> kenvandine: yeah, but I don't think that can work properly if the check isn't in ubuntu-session itself
<Laney> didrocks: yeh, but I was worried about previous versions not working properly
<Laney> not sure about the ~, what's the idea there?
<didrocks> Laney: like for a lot of upgrade story, if someone backport the same version to a ppa, like ~ppa1, we don't want to remigrate after this
<kenvandine> Laney, ok, +1 from me then
<didrocks> but again, that's in the case people backport the stack (to xenial), not sure if you care, I don't that much
<Laney> nod, I think that makes sense
<jibel> how can I disable the snap plugin of gnome-software?
<Laney> delete it
<jibel> :) ok
<jbicha> jibel: if you're using Artful, you can look up GNOME Software in GNOME Software and turn off Snappy support
<jbicha> or just uninstall gnome-software-plugin-snap
<Laney> ...
<didrocks> Laney: btw, the gnome software icon isn't the ubuntu one (I didn't check why yet), did you notice?
<didrocks> IIRC, there was an onlyshowin=ubuntu
<jbicha> it shows up as Ubuntu Software in 'Ubuntu' but not in 'Ubuntu on Wayland'
<didrocks> the icon isn't Ubuntu Software though
<didrocks> which was the point made in the trello card
<Laney> actually I see both
<didrocks> oh, I don't
<didrocks> only one entry "ubuntu-software"
<jibel> jbicha, ah thanks. Sounds better.
<didrocks> but with upstream icon
<Laney> k, well it'll only work in a session called ubuntu
<didrocks> as told:
<didrocks> $ echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<didrocks> ubuntu
<Laney> k
<jibel> the snap plugin seems to have a huge negative impact on performance of gnome-software
<Laney> if you want to debug it that would be welcome
<didrocks> yep, will do :)
<seb128> jibel, on what actions? startup? search?
<didrocks> willcooke: how do you import bug reports to trello automatically?
<didrocks> I don't see a tag
<willcooke> didrocks, add "desktop-trello-import" tag and then tell me the project name
<willcooke> package name
<willcooke> whatever it's called
<willcooke> the thing
<willcooke> :)
<didrocks> willcooke: the things are: gdm3 gsettings-desktop-schemas gnome-software
<didrocks> :)
<willcooke> didrocks, same bug for all of them?
<willcooke> looks like gnome-software was the right one
<willcooke> https://trello.com/c/nUBUEkyG/188-bug1703849-gnome-software-doesnt-show-ubuntu-icon-in-the-ubuntu-session
<didrocks> willcooke: no, it's 3 different bugs I wanted to attach
<willcooke> didrocks, that will appear as 3 different cards
<willcooke> is that ok?
<didrocks> willcooke: as I expect, they are 3 different things :)
<didrocks> willcooke: yes
<willcooke> kk
<didrocks> thx!
<jibel> seb128, search for sure, maybe startup but I don't have any data and startup is already really slow just with debs because it refreshes the package cache
<willcooke> didrocks, https://trello.com/c/fX8lP0VF/189-bug1703326-lock-screen-wallpaper-is-a-plain-blue-screen
<didrocks> willcooke: doesn't do assignement matching, I'm soooooooooooooooooooo disappointed :)
<willcooke> didrocks, hm, the gdm3 one isnt being found, got a bug number?>
<willcooke> didrocks, its on my todo list
<willcooke> :)
<didrocks> willcooke: it's fix released, maybe you don't import them? (it was just for tracking)
<willcooke> ah
<willcooke> oki,
<willcooke> --force to the rescue
<didrocks> ahah :)
<willcooke> yay!
<willcooke> https://trello.com/c/1wEWXt9p/190-bug1703601-use-ubuntu-x11-as-default-session
<didrocks> merci beaucoup !
<willcooke> bien sur
 * willcooke found the kids easters eggs in the cupboard.  Now they are mine.
<willcooke> nom
<sarnold> is it your fault they didn't find them just because they were hidden on the top shelf way in the back? they had their chance
<willcooke> I'm sure I don't know what you're talking about
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> but you're right, out of sight out of mind.
<jbicha> fossfreedom: Budgie doesn't actually need the 'mutter' binary package, does it? (it doesn't have that dependency on Debian)
<fossfreedom> jbicha - hmm - no it shouldn't need it
<fossfreedom> done a test on the live ISO - removed mutter logged out and logged back in successfully
<jbicha> fossfreedom: does today's live iso boot to Budgie or to GNOME Shell?
<fossfreedom> gnome-shell is still installed.
<fossfreedom> I note - there is a mistake in our seeds
<fossfreedom> we have mutter listed in the desktop seed
<jbicha> see my comment on LP: #1703685
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1703685 in mutter (Ubuntu) "mutter incorrectly recommends gnome-session and thus GNOME Shell defaults in Ubuntu Budgie daily" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1703685
<fossfreedom> interesting.
<fossfreedom> ok - I still need to remove mutter from our desktop seed though
<jbicha> we could try having metacity just not recommend gnome-session then
<jbicha> Budgie looks like the only Flavor that uses metacity for ubiquity, MATE & Kylin use marco and Xubuntu uses xfwm4
<sarnold> polo
<jbicha> I wonder what would be needed for Budgie to handle the wm for ubiquity?
<fossfreedom> the window manager is basically mutter as you know - budgie-wm is a "plugin" to mutter
<jbicha> maybe you could look at what ubiquity does for gnome-shell and try doing the same for budgie?
<Laney> ah man, my gdm3 ist falsch
<Laney> or is it
<Laney> root     22177  0.0  0.0   4496   764 pts/2    S+   18:49   0:00                      |                               \_ /bin/sh /tmp/lightdm.config.cQpVrt configure 1.22.0-0ubuntu2.1
<Laney> guess lightdm's .config has to be neutered somehow
<Laney> kenvandine: ^- if you have any ideas, otherwise I'll look tomorrow
<fossfreedom> jbicha - in the control file for ubiquity  gnome-shell is the alternate - so not really sure what more I should be looking at
<Laney> that's: start lxd zesty container, install ubuntu-desktop, make sure an AS user file exists, do-release-upgrade -d, see prompt apparently coming from lightdm
 * Laney waves
<kenvandine> Laney, no ideas
<willcooke> night Laney
<Laney> kenvandine: me neither right now, would have to think about it a bit ;-)
<Laney> tara
<jdstrand> kenvandine: hey, fyi, I just added snap decls for your uploads
<jdstrand> kenvandine: curious, do this run with wayland if install with --devmode?
<kenvandine> jdstrand, haven't tried with wayland
<kenvandine> just strict
<kenvandine> with X
<jdstrand> kenvandine: I'm dangerously close to picking up the wayland interface work and found that the existing snaps in the store would not work with wayland if installed in devmode
<jdstrand> kenvandine: is this something that the desktop team is looking to do? (getting these apps to work with wayland)
<jdstrand> iirc, we want wayland by default for 18.04
<fossfreedom> jbicha - I presume gnome-shell as a dependency for gnome-session is a recent change for artful - I don't see a recommendation or dependency in previous versions of gnome-session
<jdstrand> not sure if I misheard of if that has changed
<kenvandine> jdstrand, i haven't been in any discussions around the snaps with wayland
<kenvandine> jdstrand, but clearly we want them to work
<jbicha> fossfreedom: in bin/ubiquity-dm, it already apparently tries to run budgie-wm, so just try adding budgie to the alternate depends list
<jbicha> jdstrand: I assume having snaps work in Wayland would be a high priority even if we don't use Wayland by default
<jbicha> wayland by default is currently undecided
<jdstrand> jbicha: I see, well, I'm just asking cause I may pick up the snappy interface work this week and may need some assistance with a working devmode snap
<kenvandine> jdstrand, that's exciting
<kenvandine> jdstrand, ping me if you need anything
<kenvandine> if i can't help i can redirect as needed
<willcooke> how can I find the build logs for: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sound-theme-freedesktop
<willcooke> I want to know if it's using dh_link.
<willcooke> Do all packages just do that by default, or do I need to call it in the rules?
<sarnold> click on the 0.8-1 then i386 then buildlog
<willcooke> ahah! Hiding in plain sight, thanks sarnold
<sarnold> you're welcome :)
<immu> why do you end up in such a situation when its few weeks from release date and you find out that stuff its not working willcooke
<willcooke> immu, care to give an example?  could be a millon reasons
<fossfreedom> jbicha - budgie-wm isn't a binary so I can't add as an alternate
<fossfreedom> jbicha can metacity downgrade gnome-session to a suggests rather than a recommendation ?
<jbicha> fossfreedom: add whatever package provides budgie-wm as an alternate depends
<fossfreedom> jbicha - ok - budgie-wm is provided by "budgie-core" - how is looking after ubiquity pull requests at the moment ?
<fossfreedom> who
<jbicha> probably cypherm_ox
<immu> willcooke, wayland to include it or not, seeing the huge number of ubuntu users so that effect would be quite risky and big
<willcooke> indeed, and that's why we're giving it a lot of careful consideration now
<fossfreedom> thanks jbicha for the info
<fossfreedom> cyphermox, when you have an opportunity - please can you review my merge request for ubiquity on behalf of Ubuntu Budgie?  TIA https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntubudgie-dev/ubiquity/ubuntu-budgie-ubiquity/+merge/327323
<jbicha> fossfreedom: as for metacity, I'm asking Debian whether it should recommend gnome-session-flashback or just drop that recommends completely
<willcooke> jbicha, any clues as to what this missing icon might be called, or suggestions for how I can find out?  http://imgur.com/a/L6zpg
<willcooke> I think it might be a in control center itself
<willcooke> yeah, found it
 * willcooke patches gnome-control-center
<willcooke> I'm tryng to build gnome-control-center now
<willcooke> but it's complaing about:
<willcooke> No package 'libsystemd-login' found
<willcooke> but it's installed, and the dev packages
<seb128> willcooke, dpkg -l | grep libsystemd-login-dev
<willcooke> nothing
<willcooke> also, hi seb128!
<seb128> so it's not installed it seems
<seb128> hey :p
<willcooke> oh, apt-file says my cache is empty - perhaps apt borked
<willcooke> updating
<seb128> that's on artful I guess?
<willcooke> seb128, yeah
<willcooke> gah, updating apt is running at 120kB a sec.  slowwwwww
<willcooke> seb128, package name is libsystemd-login-dev  right?
<seb128> it was in xenial, let me look at artful
<seb128> can you pastebin the exact error?
<seb128> that lib seems deprecated
<seb128> it should try to look for it, weird
<seb128> or do you build an old g-c-c?
<jbicha> willcooke: how are you building it? with jhbuild? sbuild? regular ./configure & make ?
<willcooke> jbicha, ./autogen.sh and then make I guess, not got that far yet.
<willcooke> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25077567/
<jbicha> sudo apt build-dep gnome-control-center
<jbicha> try that then ^
<willcooke> jbicha, yeah did that first.
<willcooke> ahh
<willcooke> maybe I branched the wrong thing
<willcooke> I used this: https://code.launchpad.net/gnome-control-center
<jbicha> I think LP has problems with git repos that use submodules (g-c-c uses submodules)
<seb128> willcooke, https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gnome-control-center/trunk
<seb128> willcooke, most recent commit is from 2012-11-26
<seb128> so yeah, not a good idea :p
<seb128> willcooke, better take the source package from artful or git from upstream
<willcooke> seb128, as in apt-get source?
<seb128> willcooke, if you are on artful yes
<seb128> or debcheckout gnome-control-center
<seb128> the package is maintained in a bzr with the debian dir only
<seb128> which is recombined with the tarball using bzr-builddeb
<seb128> but that might be too much packaging for one day :p
<seb128> +info
<willcooke> and then how do I propose a branch?  Do I just make a diff and stick it on a bug?
<seb128> basically
<seb128> bzr get lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-control-center/ubuntu
<seb128> cd ubuntu
<seb128> bzr bd-do
<seb128> do your changes but that needs to be in the debian dir
<seb128> e.g if you change the upstream source then you need to create a patch using quilt
<jbicha> willcooke: are you asking how to submit it to Ubuntu or to GNOME?
<seb128> or just cp the diff in ubuntu/debian/patches from the checkout and edit the serie by hand
<willcooke> jbicha, it'll be a hack, so prolly just ubuntu
<willcooke> seb128, oki, I'll test my patch works first, and then call it a day, and try again tomorrow :) thanks!
<seb128> yw
<willcooke> gah.  After all that, the patch I was considering is exactly what they've already done in g-c-c, so actually it's just a case of more sym links :DDD
<willcooke> *done in the new g-c-c
<willcooke> so this can be fixed with links
<seb128> nice
<seb128> jbicha, btw not sure if you saw my comment about e-d-s/evo earlier, but I'm not feeling confortable upstreaming that change, it's an hack to workaround our tools not being smart enough, they shouldn't have to care about that
<willcooke> seb128, http://imgur.com/a/L6zpg
<willcooke> and also, instead of playing white noise you get a proper sample
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sound-theme-freedesktop/+bug/1703946
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1703946 in sound-theme-freedesktop (Ubuntu) "Dedicated mono test sound is unavailable" [Undecided,New]
<jbicha> seb128: yes but upstream might not mind the change so maybe I'll propose it for you
<seb128> jbicha, if you want feel free
<willcooke> morning robert_ancell
<willcooke> :)
<robert_ancell> willcooke, hi!
<robert_ancell> willcooke, are you in a US timezone?
<willcooke> that's a sure sign that it's time to log off
<willcooke> robert_ancell, be fixing bugs
<willcooke> got a bit carried away
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
 * robert_ancell checks if all my bugs are now fixed by willcooke
<willcooke> robert_ancell, they are not :)  Probably doing more harm than good tbh
<willcooke> fix -> hack
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<robert_ancell> seb128, I was going to ask you if there's any more state of the art way to make desktop snaps. Trying to snap simple-scan for the nth time and get this interface editor into a snap
<seb128> robert_ancell, check with kenvandine, he's pushing some example to the store this week
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, thanks
<seb128> robert_ancell, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/quadrapassel/snap/view/head:/snapcraft.yaml is one he pushed today
<robert_ancell> cool, that's just what I need
<seb128> those are getting as complex (if not more) than debian/ packaging
<seb128> next we get snaphelper to simply the yaml!
<robert_ancell> haha
<robert_ancell> I guess this relies on build-packages exactly matching the gnome-platform snap to work?
<seb128> yes
<robert_ancell> which distro do you build in then?
<seb128> which means building on xenial+backport ppa
<robert_ancell> aha
<seb128> which launchpad let you set up
<seb128> so if you auto build in launchpad it's easy
<robert_ancell> "easy"
<seb128> it's a combo to pick the ppa
<seb128> not hard
<seb128> but yeah, we need to do better there
<seb128> seems the recommended way from the snapcraft team is to tar the prime of the platform snap after build
<seb128> and publish that as file somewhere
<seb128> and use that as a part to build snaps then
<robert_ancell> So no futher thoughts on -dev snaps then
<seb128> who feels like arguing about that with the snappy team? ;-)
<seb128> that's probably a discussion we should have again at some point
<seb128> unsure that's one to have now though
<seb128> we might have other items we want to push forward before that
<robert_ancell> yeah, it's lower priority for sure
<robert_ancell> seb128, I'm having trouble getting SRUs pushed forward, any advise who to annoy for that?
<seb128> robert_ancell, in your tz try RAOF?
<seb128> or bdmurray
<seb128> or maybe infinity would work
<robert_ancell> seb128, who manages the unapproved queue?
<seb128> robert_ancell, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sru/+members#active
 * robert_ancell thinks the correct terminology is probably to push SRUs _backwards_
<robert_ancell> Because I think that's stopping them showing up on the SRU dashboard
<seb128> btw that polkit locale issue is weird
<seb128> why does it pick a random lang?
<seb128> just curious how it ends up doing that
<robert_ancell> seb128, the .policy file doesn't have a message field without a xml:lang set on it
<robert_ancell> So it just seems to use the last / first one
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> you should perhaps SRU that fix alone
<robert_ancell> It is surely the same amount of work?
<seb128> if the snapd-glib updates are too complex to find a SRU team member to review htem
<seb128> well ^
<robert_ancell> And there's issues that flexiondotorg found with snapd-glib that are fixed in newer versions
<seb128> I'm not saying that there is no value at trying to SRU the update
<seb128> just that it might be more difficult to find a reviewer and take time
<seb128> but yeah, if you can nag somebody to let that in even better
<jbicha> I'm annoyed that gnome-software/zesty has yet to clear phased-updates so LP: #1573408 still affects people :(
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1573408 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Xenial) "GNOME Software does not install third-party .deb packages" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573408
<seb128> what is blocking it?
<jbicha> I think right now, it's another unapproved SRU to fix LP: #1702122
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1702122 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Zesty) "/usr/bin/gnome-software:11:load_icon:gs_plugin_refine_app:gs_plugin_loader_run_refine_app:gs_plugin_loader_run_refine_internal:gs_plugin_loader_run_refine" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702122
<robert_ancell> Is there a phased updates page somewhere?
<jbicha> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/phased-updates.html
<robert_ancell> Yeah, I fixed that bug, also stuck in unapproved queue
<robert_ancell> jbicha, ta
<sarnold> who gets alerted when the phaser is set to 0% ?
<robert_ancell> sarnold, I get an email as the uploader
<jbicha> the uploader gets a "Possible Regression" email
<sarnold> well, that's something. some of those have been stuck at 0% for a loooong time ;/
<willcooke> right, that really is it for tonight
<willcooke> ta ta
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-07-13
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I'm happy to look at any SRUs you want to drive through.
<RAOF> As long as you also make sure they're tested, so they don't sit on our pending dashboard for the better part of a year :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, \o/
<robert_ancell> RAOF, the first one is snapd-glib - bug 1699005
<ubot5> bug 1699005 in snapd-glib (Ubuntu Zesty) "Update to 1.13" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1699005
<robert_ancell> This one should be fairly uncontroversial, since it's mostly about matching functionality with snapd and it wasn't used in any depth until artful.
<RAOF> “Doesn't support new APIs” is not normally SRU material :)
<RAOF> But, obviously, snapd-glib is different.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yeah, is there a more paperwork required to make that more palatable?
<robert_ancell> I need to write a Wiki page for an SRU exception, but plan to do that for the next SRU
<RAOF> robert_ancell: You probably want to do somethinrg based on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SnapdUpdates
<robert_ancell> RAOF, so, I need to write that page for this SRU or we can continue without it?
<RAOF> We can probably continue without it this time.
<RAOF> Please get one in future, though :)
<RAOF> Actually, what are the rdepends on snapd-glib in 16.04? and 17.04?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, nothing
<robert_ancell> Actually, no, gnome-software is using it but only one method call (to access snapd-login-service)
<RAOF> My, my, that's a lot of code.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: So, what's the test plan for snapd-glib?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, check that gnome-software still works
<robert_ancell> And run the tests inside the source tree
<RAOF> We might need to have something a little more detailed :)
<RAOF> The thing you'd need to test in gnome-software is that (a) it starts up, (b) you can try and install a snap without being logged in to your SSO account and it'll prompt you to log in, and (c) once you're logged in you can install a snap?
<RAOF> Oh, and I guess that being logged in to the SSO account persists.
<RAOF> ?
<robert_ancell> Just that it prompts you when you don't have credentials and can install with them
<robert_ancell> The credentials are managed by g-s, so that shouldn't need testing
<RAOF> OK. Stick that up on the bug, and I'll wave in into -proposed.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, as a comment or the test case?
<RAOF> As the test case (please edit the bug description)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, done
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I didn't propose this to Yakkety since it's days from EOL. That wont be an issue will it?
<RAOF> Nope.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, OK, next one is updating gnome-software to 3.20.5 in xenial (bug 1703461)
<ubot5> bug 1703461 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Xenial) "Update to 3.20.5" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1703461
<robert_ancell> This one is a bit scary, but ultimately I think puts us in a better position than we are currently
<robert_ancell> There's a couple of uploads, but 3.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.5 should be the right one (reject the others)
<RAOF> Well, at least you've pre-filed the paperwork for this one (the GNOME standing exception) ☺
<RAOF> I shall check gnome-software after lunch.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, cool, thanks
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> morning didrocks
<didrocks> duflu: on bug #1704050, how do you try to force the wayland session in gdm? I only have one entry "ubuntu", which should prefers X right now
<ubot5> bug 1704050 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "[regression] Can't log in to Wayland Gnome sessions at all" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1704050
<didrocks> there is no "ubuntu on wayland" session like in lightdm
<duflu> didrocks, There is Ubuntu on Wayland _and_ GNOME on Wayland :)
<didrocks> duflu: hum, I don't see that one, despite having the session available
<didrocks> (on disk)
<duflu> Also, I'm working on Wayland :)
<didrocks> duflu: I would like to have that session to reproduce :p
 * duflu uploads ThinkStation to didrocks
 * didrocks waits :)
<didrocks> duflu: more seriously, do you think there can be some autodetection making my hw blacklisted in some way?
<didrocks> like does wayland has a helper to test like we had in nux?
<duflu> didrocks, I don't know... The only error I get is from X
<duflu> Is there a gdm3 log?
<didrocks> duflu: unrelated to that error
<didrocks> duflu: just in general, as you are working on wayland, you may know about that detection mechanism
<didrocks> duflu: yes, in the journal
 * didrocks doesn't see anything related
<duflu> didrocks, No like many people I'm just fighting to make things work with Wayland. I don't really *get it* :)
<didrocks> duflu: it's an interesting side-effect of some code I changed (appending a session before prepending)
<didrocks> but grrrr that I can't get a wayland option
<duflu> didrocks, my artful install is old. Started with Unity7, then added Ubuntu Gnome, then lots of updates...
<didrocks> same here
<didrocks> I wonder if the list is built twice in gdm
<didrocks> and so, there is an index mismatch
<didrocks> which might explain your bug
<duflu> In fact I have 8 shells to choose from :)
<didrocks> :p
<duflu> Oops, no errors logged because I'm using the workaround
<didrocks> I bet something is assuming in the code to have wayland sessions before X one on their list
<duflu> Oh I see. Yes maybe something is assuming the array order never changes
<didrocks> mind running with debug enabled? https://help.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/troubleshooting.html.en
<duflu> OK, will reproduce and check for logs in a sec
<didrocks> as I can't reproduce as not having that session listed, I would like to keep the same logic of appending wayland sessions and fixing the other part of the code making a wrong assumption
<duflu> didrocks,   Jul 13 14:31:15 haz gdm3[1046]: Cannot find a command for specified session: ubuntu-wayland
<didrocks> hum, anything else more helpful in debug mode?
<didrocks> I can try a patch in the dark and push to a ppa for you to test
<duflu> didrocks, lots in debug: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/328568645/gdmfail-debug-log.txt
<didrocks> Jul 13 14:35:32 haz gdm3[1050]: GdmSession: File 'ubuntu-wayland.desktop' not found: Valid key file could not be found in search dirs
<didrocks> so, changing the session order hide it
<didrocks> you have only one desktop file with that name on your disk, correct?
<didrocks> under /usr/share/wayland-sessions/ubuntu-wayland.desktop
<duflu> didrocks, $ ls -l /usr/share/wayland-sessions
<duflu> total 12
<duflu> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 218 Jul 12 18:18 gnome-wayland.desktop
<duflu> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 221 Jul 12 18:18 ubuntu-wayland.desktop
<duflu> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 126 Feb  5 17:57 weston.desktop
<didrocks> yep, all looks good
<didrocks> so, libgdm reads in revert orders
<didrocks> I wonder if that's this list which is unsync
<duflu> If it's an array, maybe something is already assuming the order is fixed? So prepending is dangerous
<didrocks> duflu: it's the contrary
<didrocks> duflu: it was prepending
<didrocks> we are appending
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/~didrocks/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/13081407 is a stab in the dark, continuing to look meanwhlie
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> with the older version
<didrocks> when you log into the "ubuntu" session (X one)
<didrocks> was it really starting X?
<didrocks> or wayland?
<duflu> didrocks, does appending break the 0 element on the end? https://developer.gnome.org/glib/stable/glib-Arrays.html#g-array-new
<didrocks> duflu: I've used glist appending for years, no, it does the right thing and shift the 0 element on the end
<didrocks> duflu: but yeah, do you mind trying this? ^
<didrocks> so downgrade to working gdm
<didrocks> try the ubuntu session
<didrocks> check if it's running wayland
<didrocks> (I bet it does)
<didrocks> where you expect X
<duflu> didrocks, failed to build?
<didrocks> duflu: yeah, let's not worry about the small patch right now
<didrocks> just downgrade to -5
 * duflu reboots to check it's really X
<didrocks> I'm pretty sure I understand the issue
<jbicha> duflu: The gGNOME on Wayland session comes from the gnome-session binary package
<duflu> Yes it's really Xorg
<didrocks> ah, so scratch that
<didrocks> or maybe… it has smart checks in that way
<jbicha> I had the same problem with "Ubuntu on Wayland" not working today, but I had a kernel upgrade and more and hadn't tried isolating the cause yet
<duflu> jbicha, bisected to gdm already
<duflu> jbicha, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1704050/comments/1
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1704050 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "[regression] Can't log in to Wayland Gnome sessions at all" [Critical,Confirmed]
<didrocks> jbicha: the issue is the append instead of prepend
<didrocks>         search_dirs = get_system_session_dirs (self),
<jbicha> thanks
<didrocks> no debug to know what are search_dirs (it should be the list with Xorg, then wayland)
<jbicha> speaking of gdm, did you see Security's response at LP: #1686393 :(
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1686393 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] gdm3" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1686393
<duflu> That said I shall reapply the workaround to reconfirm
<didrocks> duflu: ah, you are not in -5?
<duflu> Yep, 3.24.2-1ubuntu5 works fine
<didrocks> and if you log into ubuntu
<didrocks> you have the X session
<duflu> didrocks, my above debugging was from 7 (where it's broken)
<didrocks> with that gdm version? ^
<didrocks> ahhhh
<didrocks> please try with 5
<duflu> didrocks, OK I have 5. Retry what part?
<didrocks> log into the ubuntu session (the X one)
<didrocks> check it's running X and not wayland
<didrocks> jbicha: do you know what checks are done on gdm startup? I don't have any wayland session available on my machine
<duflu> didrocks, Yes Ubuntu is 'Xorg'
<duflu> in 5
<didrocks> ok, so definitively not that theory
<didrocks> thanks duflu
<didrocks> ok, let's revert the order and set a default session for now
<didrocks> sounds like the sanest
<duflu> Weird. It looks like private information within that function. Order wouldn't matter
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> that's why I'm really puzzled
<jbicha> didrocks: do you want to merge this in when you do the upload? https://code.launchpad.net/~willcooke/gdm/ubuntu/+merge/327165
<didrocks> jbicha: maybe will should first fix the changelog conflicts
<didrocks> that would be a good exercise for him :)
<didrocks> duflu: the issue is from https://github.com/GNOME/gdm/blob/master/daemon/gdm-session.c#L401
<didrocks> it can't find that ubuntu-wayland.desktop here
<didrocks> which is the list we just build…
<didrocks> with append instead of prepend
<jbicha> stop changing the changelog then ;) but yeah, his changelog does need cleaning up :)
<duflu> Also willcooke has a pending proposal that will conflict
<duflu> Oh, you mean that one
<didrocks> the 2 others parts of the code depending on #ENABLE_USER_DISPLAY_SERVER doesn't seem related to anything order related
<didrocks> (so meaning: if people build with that disabled, maybe they face the same bug)
<didrocks> duflu: do you have time for a quick local test + build?
<didrocks> I would be interested in printing out search_dirs after the line I pointed ^ to know the list content
<duflu> Sure, I've been distracted from my actual work for days already :)
<didrocks> duflu: keep me posted once you get that value
<duflu> Ah, I forgot I hadn't answered some upstream questions yet. Even more behind
<duflu> In other news: Is there a reason why the Gnome Software icon is different between artful machines? Is that an upgrade issue ?
<duflu> (so it's only changed in fresh installs)
<didrocks> duflu: like fresh install has an ubuntu icon, but not on upgrade, it's the Gnome one?
<duflu> Yeah
<didrocks> duflu: XDG_DATA_DIRS is correct and I have an impacted machine
<jbicha> duflu: for me, I get the Ubuntu Software branding in 'Ubuntu' but GNOME Software in 'Ubuntu on Wayland'
<didrocks> so need to look at it, I filed a bug for this already
<didrocks> jbicha: yeah, that's expected (and we should fix that)
<duflu> OK, no problem.
<duflu> In other other news: Whose idea was it to design buttons that don't look like buttons in Gnome?
<didrocks> I wonder if G_N_ELEMENTS() isn't puzzled by NULL though
<duflu> didrocks, It's a null terminated array so maybe that flag tells it to count the size manually
<didrocks> yeah
<duflu> Interesting
<didrocks> mind priniting its result?
<didrocks> (the G_N_ELEMENTS() count)
<didrocks> I really wonder if that code branch never worked
<jamesh> G_N_ELEMENTS() is compile time: it doesn't know what is stored in the array
<duflu> Yeah that's for C arrays not GArray
<duflu> #define G_N_ELEMENTS(arr)               (sizeof (arr) / sizeof ((arr)[0]))
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN, jamesh
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, hey duflu, jamesh
<duflu> didrocks, actually I can tell you just by reading it that use if G_N_ELEMENTS is wrong
<duflu> It won't find the wayland entry because that's after a NULL
<duflu> Problem solved
<didrocks> duflu: wait, the count doesn't have NULL, so only the number of elements
<didrocks> as it's based on sizeof(arr)/sizeof(elem)
<duflu> didrocks, yeah NULL gets appended, before wayland
<duflu> So only prepending works
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> G_N_ELEMENTS (x_search_dirs) is 4
<didrocks> no?
<duflu> Should be 5 (I am not up to debugging yet)
<didrocks> as NULL takes 0?
<didrocks> (in term of size)
<duflu> didrocks, No it's the number of pointers in the array, hence 5
<didrocks> ohhhh
<didrocks> yeah, it's pointers ofc
<didrocks> so yeah, NULL is set in search_array
<duflu> Good news - didrocks did the right thing and was fooled by bad code
<didrocks> and then, wayland is appended
<duflu> Maybe
<didrocks> yeah, that code branch never worked
<didrocks> tell me once you get that debug printed out :p
<duflu> Actually the code is good, but it was nonobvious that append would not work
<didrocks> well
<didrocks> look at the original code
<didrocks> https://github.com/GNOME/gdm/blob/master/daemon/gdm-session.c#L360
<didrocks> if you define ENABLE_WAYLAND_SUPPORT and not define ENABLE_USER_DISPLAY_SERVER, you are in that case
<didrocks> (which doesn't work)
<duflu> didrocks, Oh yes, the bug already existed
<duflu> So indeed "Good news - didrocks did the right thing and was fooled by bad code"
<didrocks> :p
<duflu> didrocks, I think someone can fix that without further testing...?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> do you want to do it? I can do it, just don't want to steal your commit :)
<duflu> didrocks, well I can test and verify it for sure... no problem
<didrocks> and praise when reported upstream
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> duflu: tell me once you get your patch tested and I'll just sponsor it
<duflu> didrocks, yeah I'll do it today. Probably Ubuntu before upstream tho
<didrocks> duflu: sounds good
<didrocks> duflu: just open a bug in bugzilla and reference it on the quilt patch
<didrocks> (even if I think next time we touch that patch we'll just inverse the logic back to favor wayland sessions)
<Laney> morning
<flexiondotorg> Morning Laney didrocks duflu oSoMoN jamesh
<didrocks> hey Laney, flexiondotorg
<oSoMoN> good morning Laney, flexiondotorg
<duflu> Morning flexiondotorg
<duflu> Morning Laney
<Laney> hey flexiondotorg hey didrocks hey oSoMoN hey duflu
<Laney> how's it going?
<oSoMoN> not too bad round here
<didrocks> good, started with some interesting gdm bug :p
<Laney> oh yeah
<Laney> what's that?
<didrocks> but everything is under control once someone has a session to test :)
<didrocks> Laney: basically, the branch with "append" instead of "prepend" never worked
<didrocks> the bottom of it is that the previous list we append to already has a NULL pointer
<didrocks> so, the wayland session was never found
<didrocks> (patch to get upstream, even if I don't think anyone is building with the 2 #ifdef condition)
<Laney> ah right
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> hey willcooke
 * didrocks needs to add a new expection in the seed for a -dbg package
<didrocks> thunderbird pulls thunderbird-gnome-support-dbg in main, which brings thunderbird-gnome-support, which brings indicator-messages, which pulls libindicator-messaging-menu, which …
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke
<seb128> or and other desktopers, looks like I was too busy to chat on other channels and forgot to say hi here
<flexiondotorg> Morning willcooke seb128
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<willcooke> How's it going oSoMoN?  I'm reading good comments about the new LO snap - great stuff!
<oSoMoN> willcooke, doing good, thanks! trying to wrap up everything that’s on my list before I leave for holidays
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<oSoMoN> hey ricotz
<ricotz> hey oSoMoN
<willcooke> duflu, still around?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sound-theme-freedesktop/+bug/1703946
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1703946 in sound-theme-freedesktop (Ubuntu) "Dedicated mono test sound is unavailable" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> Do I just update the changelog to say artful?  is it that simple?
<duflu> willcooke, yes I think so
<Laney> it's quite normal for the uploader to do that too
<willcooke> ah, good to know.  Well, I'm happy to just edit the debdiff and reattach it, if that helps
<willcooke> I'll attach one with the change anywy, wont take a sec
<duflu> Laney: I was wondering that, thanks
<duflu> Not like it's checksummed
<duflu> didrocks: OK, done. Works too.
<seb128> lut oSoMoN
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> you good?
<didrocks> duflu: excellent, MP against the ubuntu branch?
<duflu> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/gdm/fix-1704050/+merge/327360
<didrocks> duflu: does it work with the prepend case still?
<didrocks> (when you submit it upstream)
<didrocks> duflu: just: mind opening a bug upstream and reference it from your patch?
<duflu> didrocks, already have an upstream bug with the patch
<didrocks> duflu: just add it on top of debian/patches/Avoid-double-NULL-terminated-array-LP-1704050.patch
<didrocks> that way, we can track
<duflu> didrocks, I was reluctant to reformat as I could not remember the rules. Also upstream already have that patch. The upstream bug is linked in Launchpad now
<didrocks> duflu: linking in LP is good enough, thanks!
<didrocks> merging and sponsoring
<didrocks> hum, no tag and you set it to artful
 * didrocks adds a tag
<duflu> didrocks, we were just talking about that. Do you prefer UNRELEASED if not tagged?
<didrocks> duflu: I generally prefer UNRELEASED not tagged, but not a biggie
<duflu> OK then willcooke got it more right
<duflu> For reviewer=didrocks
<didrocks> (so, basically, a separate commit to set it to artful + tag for release)
<duflu> didrocks, cool will do in future
<duflu> I don't think I usually/ever propose to ubuntu branches
<didrocks> duflu: no worry! sponsored :)
<duflu> So sorry in advance to willcooke. I am making new conflicts in gdm
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> highly demanded package
<duflu> didrocks, I _assume_ and it seems to be true that append does go before the implicit NULL :)
<didrocks> duflu:yeah, I hope that the prepend case does have an implicit NULL so that your fix is accepted :)
<duflu> didrocks, I think prepend will always work regardless of the contents
<didrocks> I meant, if there is no match and the list isn't ended by NULL…
<duflu> didrocks, I think new = {NULL}
<seb128> Laney, I'm good thanks, you?
<Laney> good!
<Laney> went to folk club last night, was funny
<seb128> nice
<duflu> didrocks, do you recomment UNRELEASED for debdiffs too?
<duflu> recommend
<didrocks> duflu: no, debdiff can be the final thing, ready to sponsor
<duflu> Makes sense
<duflu> both ways
<didrocks> the only thing with UNRELEASED in a branch is that the author can ammend, commit separated a fix while still being in the "UNRELEASED" part
<didrocks> amend*
<flexiondotorg> Could one of the desktopers merge this please - https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/indicator-session/mate-integration/+merge/325600
<flexiondotorg> I've addressed all the feedback and been running a PPA build for several weeks. All good from my point of view.
<duflu> didrocks, next time please copy the commit message field :)
<didrocks> duflu: I didn't commit anything
<didrocks> duflu: as you set it to "artful"
<duflu> OK I'm confused
<duflu> The Ubuntu branch history shows my garbage commit messages, but failed to use the formal commit message from the MP
<didrocks> just bzr pull && bzr push (after adding the tag): the git way when you are on align with master
<didrocks> aligned*
<duflu> didrocks, yeah the bzr way is different. If landing by hand you need to copy the commit message from the MP because it's not in bzr
<didrocks> duflu: depends on the branch, some prefer to always merge, some not.
<duflu> didrocks, fair enough. I'll keep it in mind
<didrocks> we should just standardize on one way to do it IMHO
<didrocks> so that you don't have wrong expectations, I see what you wanted…
<didrocks> (also one tool, not some branches in git vs other in bzr)
<didrocks> I guess a discussion at the start of a cycle, one all the transitions are over and polish done :)
<seb128> L_aney is going to work on the git-for-packaging for Debian pkg-gnome during debconf
<seb128> so we might want to look at building on top of that next cycle then
<didrocks> nice!
<seb128> a discussion to have for when we get our team week
<didrocks> yep
 * duflu -> vegetable peeling fun
<willcooke> quick reboot
<didrocks> popey: if you are too impatient to wait for gdm to published in the release pocket, it's in -proposed right now
<Laney> a gdm3 upload a day
<Laney> keeps the something something away
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> "bugs" for one someting
<didrocks> but need another adjective
<didrocks> am I the only one to get this with wayland + our theme on gnome-terminal: http://imgur.com/a/k48Se ?
<didrocks> ah, that's the transparency feature
<jibel> didrocks, it's a known bug
<Laney> it's reported
<didrocks> ah nice, do you know if our transparency patch is the same than in fedora?
 * didrocks will look
<jibel> bug 1650395
<ubot5> bug 1650395 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "Large grey border around gnome-terminal shadows when transparency is enabled (wayland)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650395
<Laney> more or less
<didrocks> interesting that the color is theme-dependent
 * didrocks likes
<Laney> but maybe rishi fixed it or something
<didrocks> my borders are bigger :)
<Laney> and we need to pull i again
<didrocks> yeah, would worth a look
<Laney> he's got a repo with it in
<didrocks> hum, do you want to test it? (I'm not going to do it today, just as you seem to know more where things are…)
<didrocks> I'm happy next week to have a look otherwise
<Laney> https://github.com/debarshiray/gnome-terminal
 * didrocks got a new tab
<didrocks> thx
<Laney> we took that and then added the theme colours stuff
<Laney> will look eventually, but not right now
<Laney> so whoever gets there first can :-)
<didrocks> deal!
<didrocks> :-)
<Laney> actually I'll ask him quickly, that'll be easier
<willcooke> has anyone tried artful on a wired ethternet connection?  I can't get it to accept a DHCP address.  Its being offered one, but seems to be ignoring it.  cyphermox perhaps?
<popey> didrocks: will test!
<willcooke> popey, be a love and test wired network as well would you?
<Laney> I'm on wired right now
<Laney> these bits are wires alllllllll the way baby
<willcooke> mannn
<willcooke> that means its something on my network.  Damn it.
 * willcooke tries a live session
<popey> willcooke: i am on wired
<willcooke> and it just works?
<willcooke> curses
<popey> wfm
 * willcooke breaks out tcpdump
<popey> what does "nmcli d" say?
<willcooke> I know it's requesting a dhcp address, I can see it on the server
<willcooke> and in syslog
<popey> i haven't setup wifi on this laptop yet
<popey> only wired
<popey> ok, connected to wifi, also works, and doesn't seem to have a problem switching between wired and wifi
<andyrock> anyone aware of touchpad issues with xenial in the last few weeks?
<andyrock> mostly with double finger scrolling and syntaptic device
<popey> i haven't. been using a touchpad for the first time in a while these last couple of weeks and it's just as crazy as ever (ie. not a nipple) :D
<seb128> andyrock, what sort of issues?
<Trevinho> popey: it's impossible to stay away from nipples :-D
<Trevinho> I can't too
 * Laney titters
<Trevinho> Laney: you should get a thinkpad or at least a thinkpad BT keyboard to love it more :-D
<Trevinho> mpt: hey, remember that change for u-c-c, we defined the graphics levels as "High" and "Low", but I think we should also add the "auto-detect" mode... As by default we use that way, while we use the setting only when set
<Trevinho> are you ok with that?
<didrocks> FINALLY indicator-messages off main
<seb128> didrocks, well done
<jbicha> seb128: upstreams says "no, fix your tools" :) https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=784877
<ubot5> Gnome bug 784877 in general "Don't use variable for gettext package name" [Minor,Resolved: wontfix]
<andyrock> seb128: seems like it does not work after login (the mouse)
<andyrock> or a new created user session it works fine
<popey> didrocks: nice work fixing gdm :)
<andyrock> probably not a but (just a misconfiguration)
<andyrock> but I'm wondering how I could fix it
<didrocks> popey: well, it was co-analyze with duflu (I don't have the wayland session displayed at all here, had to force it) :)
<didrocks> but thanks for confirming the fix worked!
<seb128> jbicha, I'm not surprised ;-) thanks for trying though!
<jbicha> didrocks: I'm going to go ahead and merge and upload will's GDM bluetooth workaround now if you don't object
<seb128> andyrock, settings doesn't work?
<jbicha> seb128: I might push it to Debian though since we're nearly in sync there
<didrocks> jbicha: all is fine for me, I guess nobody plans to upload GDM in the next 20 minutes… :p
<jbicha> lol
<andyrock> seb128:  there is no setting for the mouse
<andyrock> at least for the touchpad
<seb128> andyrock, weird
<seb128> did you try binput?
<andyrock> xinput?
<andyrock> yep but the weird thing it that it's an user session problem
<jbicha> didrocks: I'm fine with uploading the debdiff from LP: #1130137 now
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1130137 in adwaita-icon-theme (Ubuntu) "Better sound settings icons" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1130137
<didrocks> jbicha: if you think upstream is going to fix it, yeah, feel free to sponsor it
<didrocks> willcooke: ^
<didrocks> if it's something we will carry in the long term, a more maintainable solution is needed
<seb128> jbicha, unsure uploading the bluetooth workaround is right, that removes the motivation to push toward the real fix
<seb128> we can do workarounds around beta time if needed as plan B
<jbicha> seb128: the bug affects Ubuntu GNOME since 16.04 LTS; the workaround kills bluetooth audio on the login screen but bluetooth audio in the session seems a lot more important
<seb128> jbicha, right, doesn't change my statement
<seb128> I mean devel is to fix issues the proper way
<seb128> workarounds are backup solutions when we can't get the proper fix
<seb128> jbicha, btw I'm surprised that it's affecting most distros, some have wiki instructions to workaround and nobody opened an upstream gdm bug about that before (I did it yesterday)
<seb128> jbicha, anyway I'm not strongly against it so if you want to upload the workaround feel free, I would just have done that at beta time (and SRU to help stable users)
<jbicha> seb128: by the time you spoke up, I had already pushed gdm to bzr and tagged it but didn't quite dput yet, so I'm not sure how to fix it now
<Laney> didrocks: http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/transparent.png
<seb128> jbicha, just dput it's not the end of the world
<willcooke> I can add a known issue to the release notes now
<seb128> jbicha, and might make artful more enjoyable for those who are on it
<jbicha> thanks, done
<willcooke> popey, looks like we're going to "fix" the bt audio issue re: your blog post for testing ^
<popey> I'll add wording to say "this may or may not be fixed by the time you come to test", or something?
<willcooke> popey, sure
<didrocks> Laney: nice! with a new version of the patch?
<Laney> rishi pointed me to one from fedora
<didrocks> excellent! :)
<willcooke> is it possible that two things are fighting over apt/sources.list?  I've got loads of errors about things being configured multiple times all of a sudden
<willcooke> I'm fixing it manually, but I dont know how it came to be like this
<jbicha> Laney: btw, I'm interested in rishi's notifications patches for vte/terminal but I had trouble getting it to work months ago
<jbicha> willcooke: that's LP: #1697120 and LP: #1579372 I believe you can workaround it by uninstalling apt-file
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1697120 in apt-file (Ubuntu) "artful's apt-file complains about Ubuntu sources.list" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1697120
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1579372 in Launchpad itself "Update location of the Contents files on the mirrors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579372
<willcooke> jbicha, ahh
<willcooke> jbicha, that's almost certainly what it was, thanks!
<Laney> jbicha: vte.sh isn't run for us, because we run bash as a non-login shell. you'll need to change that option in your gnome-terminal profile preferences at least.
<jbicha> did you see the response from Security on LP: #1686393 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1686393 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] gdm3" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1686393
<jbicha> Laney: were you planning on SRUing the terminal transparency fix? or I could…
<Laney> No
<Laney> Fixing things on wayland in old releases isn't a good use of my work time - so feel free
<pitti> Laney: oh dear @ http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running -- glibc plus KDE fun
<Laney> pitti: and lgw01 is down
<pitti> Laney: how are the minions holding up so far?
<pitti> ouch
<Laney> been hassling to get it fixed
<pitti> glad that we have the -huge queues
<Laney> hopefully we'll get back up to full capacity soon
<Laney> otherwise I'll think about killing some of the queue
<willcooke> night all
<immu> hmm
 * oSoMoN falls off the face of the internet for two weeks
<oSoMoN> see you!
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-07-14
<spoonless[m]1> hello, is ubuntu associated with the african ubuntu philosophy?
<andyrock> good morning!
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> duflu, thanks for testing that mono sound.  Looking in to it now
<duflu> willcooke, I'm not sure if I am hearing the correct OGA distorted by a low quality profile :)
<duflu> ... or just a noise noise
<duflu> Morning willcooke, too
<willcooke> duflu, when it works, its very obviously works
<willcooke> Looks like the symlink got set up correctly
<duflu> In other news, I found the code path in clutter-gst causing corruption. But that's still no proof that a proper fix goes in there or some other plugin :S
<willcooke> heh
<willcooke> This rabbit hole has become a rabbit warren
<duflu> willcooke, Ironically I am looking at a corrupted Big Buck Bunny warren each time
<willcooke> :DD lol
<willcooke> Oh wow, this is annoying.. you go to the menu at top right, and turn off bluetooth from there, then it just vanishes from the menu and you have to go in to control center to turn it back on again
<duflu> That's annoying. And worse to turn ON bluetooth requires you turn OFF airplane mode. So toggling either way is to set something OFF
<willcooke> :|
<willcooke> ok, something odd going on here.  On the Artful machine that I installed a while ago and keep upgrading, the sound is the old white noise - on the one that I installed on Monday - it's working
<duflu> I vaguely recall seeing mention of this in a bug
<duflu> A bluez or pulseaudio bug
<willcooke> gonna try a daily and upgrade that
<Laney> morning
<willcooke> hi Laney
<Laney> hey willcooke, happy friday
<willcooke> \o/
<Laney> I think we've got a French free day today
<Laney> how's it going?
<willcooke> We do indeed
<willcooke> It's good, except one of my bug fixes is only partially working, which is annoying and confusing in equal measure
<Laney> ah, now you're engineering
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> I think I need a debug build of gnome-control-center
<willcooke> or at least, a hacked up one with some print statements in it
<willcooke> but I am confused by launchpad
<willcooke> what should I branch locally to build it?
<willcooke> this one? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center
<willcooke> hm, no vcs
<willcooke> so download the source and debdiff then I think
<willcooke> k, downloaded source, edited c, debuild, fail, do the source commit thing, try again, working, I think
<willcooke> duflu, installed a daily live, upgraded gnome-control-panel and the sounds and it worked
<duflu> willcooke, OK I will try a fresh machine... some time
<willcooke> duflu, nod
<willcooke> I think I can see how it might break
<willcooke> so doing some more debugging
<willcooke>                 if (!playing) {
<willcooke>                         ca_proplist_sets (proplist, CA_PROP_EVENT_ID, "audio-test-signal");
<willcooke>                         playing = ca_context_play_full (canberra, 1, proplist, finish_cb, control) >= 0;
<willcooke>                         g_debug("XXX Here 3");
<willcooke>                 }
<duflu> I am lost (and also deep in VAAPI/GST)
<willcooke> if it hits that branch then it seems to default to audio-test-signal
<willcooke> anyway, doesnt matter, don't think about it :)
<bigon> willcooke: you pushed gdm with the default.pa file
<willcooke> bigon, well, I didn't, but it happened
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktops
<willcooke> hi flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> Laney could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/indicator-session/mate-integration/+merge/325600
<flexiondotorg> I'm sure I've addressed everything that has been commented on.
<Laney> flexiondotorg: sure
<Laney> line 30, drop that, you declare it at line 38
<Laney> surprised you don't have to cast desktop names, doesn't that warn?
<flexiondotorg> Laney Thanks. I'll clean up the code and double check for warnings over lunch.
<Laney> flexiondotorg: alright, ping me later on and I'll approve
<flexiondotorg> Wilco
<GunnarHj> seb128, jbicha: Hi! I've familiarized myself with the Trello board and noticed a card about GNOME and fcitx. Would like to remind of a list message I sent a couple of months ago:
<GunnarHj> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2017-May/004935.html
<GunnarHj> I got one reply from Ikuya Awashiro (don't think it made it to the list), but I suppose we need more input on the matter from IM users.
<GunnarHj> happyaron: ^
<jbicha> GunnarHj: thanks, I added your link to the trello card
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Great! Any chance I could get edit access to the board?
<andyrock> willcooke: hey I get the same time of crash on a vm
<andyrock> i'm on it
<willcooke> andyrock, thanks man
<willcooke> andyrock, it can wait for next week if you're at a conf
<andyrock> it's a working day for me today so np :D
<willcooke> GunnarHj, do you have a trello account already?
<GunnarHj> willcooke: Yes.
<jbicha> GunnarHj: #1 (adding fcitx to g-c-c) is unlikely this cycle, the g-c-c maintainers are really busy switching to the new layout
<willcooke> GunnarHj, oki, I think I've added you
<GunnarHj> willcooke: You did. Thanks!
<willcooke> \o/
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Right, stated that in the message for the sake of completeness.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: But a decision for 18.04 might affect what we do in 17.10.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Let me forward Ikuya Awashiro's reply. I think he made a few good points.
<andyrock> willcooke: my bad. We need to use the snap bin full path because s-p-dbus is running as root
<andyrock> I used to test it using sudo s-p-dbus
<andyrock> I'll push a fix right now
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> noob question..
<willcooke> playing = GPOINTER_TO_INT (g_object_get_data (G_OBJECT (control), "playing"));
<willcooke> how can I "playing" that to a string so that I can print it with g_debug?
<willcooke> *convert to a string
<willcooke> and, related to that
<willcooke> I want to get debugging output from libcanberra
<andyrock> willcooke: ppa updated, thanks for testing :D
<willcooke> andyrock, ta, I will re-test
<andyrock> willcooke: you want to know the content of variable playing?
<andyrock> g_debug works like printf
<andyrock> so g_debug("playing: %d\n",  playing)
<andyrock> but not soure if this is what you were asking
<willcooke> lemme try that
<willcooke> andyrock, software properties works now!!
<andyrock> coolio
<andyrock> thanks for finding the problem
<Laney> just been up in the loft for the first time since the day we moved in
<Laney> there's a really sinister dusty chair up there
<Laney> and also the light was on when I opened the hatch :(
<Laney> assume it's been on for many many months
<willcooke> heh
<willcooke> Best Tommy Cooper joke EVAR....
<willcooke> I was cleaning out the loft with the wife the other day
<willcooke> Filthy, dirty, covered in cobwebs
<willcooke> But she's good with kids
<Laney> :D
<cyphermox> willcooke: jbicha: were you aware of this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1647283
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1647283 in OEM Priority Project xenial "WiFi being detected as ethernet when race condition on renaming for persistent name" [Critical,In progress]
<cyphermox> (a xenial SRU for n-m, to fix races when renaming interfaces)
<jbicha> cyphermox: comment 9 on the LP bug says it doesn't completely fix the issue?
<rbasak> Just realised that GUADEC will be on my doorstep.
<rbasak> Is anyone Ubuntu going?
<immu> meaning
<jbicha> rbasak: darkxst will be speaking :) https://2017.guadec.org/talks-and-events/#abstract-52-bringing_gnome_home_to_ubuntu
<rbasak> Thanks. I should be able to make that. I can get to the venue in under an hour I think.
<jbicha> I guess that's the only formal Ubuntu talk on the schedule, but I think it will have more Ubuntu people this time than the last few years
<immu> would we see live video cast
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-07-15
<immu> where is willcook?
<jbicha> fossfreedom: gnome-shell is no longer on the Ubuntu Budgie iso's (fixed by dropping the gnome-session dep from mutter and metacity)
<fossfreedom> jbicha, brilliant news - and thanks ever so much for helping on this.  much appreciated.
<Laney> pitti: I think you might have broken autopkgtest-build-lxd with fc10ae67e0f1cb1cb51350288c63d60a65b126ba (https://paste.ubuntu.com/25099812/)
<Laney> pitti: I guess it's the removal of grep -v $ALIAS
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-07-09
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<duflu> Or it was till someone broke the mutter ABI
<duflu> had to happen eventually
<duflu> (implicit "good" prefix :)
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<duflu> hi ho willcooke
<duflu> actually the next line of that song applies too
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> hi duflu
<duflu> Actually my memory of Snow White is incorrect
<oSoMoN> hey willcooke
<willcooke> hi oSoMoN
<Laney> moin
<willcooke> hi Laney
<oSoMoN> hey Laney
<duflu> Morning Laney
<Laney> hey willcooke oSoMoN duflu
<Laney> what's up?
<duflu> Laney, I think I have bad news. Just confirming now... https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/issues/218
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue 218 in mutter "[regression] mutter doesn't start anymore" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<duflu> Yeah, that's the one. It's the HEAD too
<Laney> yeah I saw that, don't worry about it
<Laney> Going to look shortly.
<duflu> Laney, I have to - it's stopping me from doing my job. Got a fix handy?
<duflu> OK
<duflu> Will skip it
<Laney> I'm sure you know how to revert a commit
<duflu> Laney, yes I have a variety of workarounds. Just happened to coincide with the ABI bump too, which changes my workflow
<duflu> Only a speedbump
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Hi seb128
<willcooke> morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, willcooke
<seb128> how are things here? had a good w.e?
<willcooke> all good, how was your weekend?  Looks like it was a blast!
<seb128> nice but a bit exhausting as well
<seb128> I'm glad we had an easy evening yesterday, no social event organized :)
<seb128> GUADEC was great
<Laney> duflu: can you try that commit please?
<duflu> Laney, OK will do before EOD. Working on tangential gnome-shell problems :/
<duflu> (before EOD means very soon)
<seb128> willcooke, andyrock, I can confirm the livepatch notifications don't work, that's because /var/snap/canonical-livepatch/current/status is 600 root owned and update-notifier can't read its content
<willcooke> ah, nice one seb128
<seb128> dunno when that changed and it's by design though
<seb128> or a bug on the livepatch side
<seb128> hum, need to reboot to have the new snapd interface available, brb
<pitti> Laney: hey, how are you?
<pitti> Laney: I'm afraid I broke CI again with https://github.com/systemd/systemd/pull/9534
<gitlab-bot> systemd issue (Pull request) 9534 in systemd "Fix networkd test" (comments: 3) [Network, Tests, Open]
<seb128> hey pitti, wie gehts?
<Laney> hey pitti
<Laney> oops /o\
<pitti> it seems stopping systemd-networkd somehow fails the ssh connection (this works fine locally -- stopping networkd does NOT automatically tear down existing interfaces)
<Laney> we should robustify this stuff
<pitti> Laney: could you please kill the UPSTREAM_PULL_REQUEST=9534 runs? I think they are auto-tmpfail-retrying
<Laney> & yeah I'm good, having fun in Almería this week
<Laney> surue
<pitti> ça va seb128 !
<Laney> sure*
<Laney> do you need logs?
<pitti> Laney: ah, you're on GUADEC too?
<pitti> Laney: if it's cheap for you to get one, it would be nice; I expect something like an ssh failure
<pitti> I'll try to reproduce it with a local ssh runner
<Laney> sí señor!
<pitti> Laney: muchas gracias !
<Laney> I'll let this last one run and then pastebin the log
<willcooke> seb128, andyrock - FYI, I chmoded a+r that current/status file and got a notification about 2 updates having been applied
<Laney> pitti: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zSFPnkTmrr/
<pitti> Laney: ooooh! that helps a lot actually
<pitti> networkd-test.py     PASS
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> I just haven't tried to turn it of *and on* again!
<pitti> Laney: ¡muchas gracias, señor!
<Laney> de nada!
<pitti> Laney: so I suppose once I fix it, the loop should come to a natural end, too
<pitti> Laney: I pushed a fix; I'll hawkeye it, and tell you if/when I will break it again
<Laney> 🦅
<LocutusOfBorg> Wimpress, hello, mate-desktop merge/sync please?
<LocutusOfBorg> it is holding some mate packages right now
<kenvandine> seb128, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/377778285/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_amd64_gnome-system-monitor_BUILDING.txt.gz
<seb128> kenvandine, you need https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-1/0.105-18
<Laney> cool uploader
<seb128> :)
<kenvandine> Laney, the coolest
<abeato> cyphermox, hey, Aleksander (MM maintainer) has created LP: #1780606 . It looks like NM's file 10-globally-managed-devices.conf is wrong, do you know which is the intent of that file?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1780606 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "NetworkManager not able to manage WWAN devices in 18.04 server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1780606
<jamesh> andyrock: I made a few comments on your libsoup MR: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/libsoup/merge_requests/6 (Robrert mentioned it in passing here)
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 6 in libsoup "Allow http over unix socket" (comments: 6) [Opened]
<andyrock> Kk thanks
<pitti> Laney: yay, s390x finished already, so at least not completely broken :)
<cyphermox> abeato: it's meant to make sure NM manages the devices when we need it to, and ignores them when it needs to, considering that we install netplan
<cyphermox> abeato: in other words, ok, the values are wrong, we should just fix it
<abeato> cyphermox, great, I wanted to confirm that
<oSoMoN> have a good evening everyone
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-07-10
<guest07655> Release file for http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-security/InRelease is not valid yet (invalid for another 11h 35min 33s). Updates for this repository will not be applied. my time is set to utc. this doesnt happen with 16.04. any ideas?
<guest07655> using 18.04 now
<sarnold> does anyone have any idea what he's talking about?
<sarnold> from the four archive.ubuntu.com mirrors that I can read I downloaded a file d70739750fc6a1376bb47572bb3140cfe26a57b9e5bd2435c89c17818cdb4a84
<sarnold> gpg reports the signature as coming from the past, "gpg: Signature made Mon 09 Jul 2018 05:06:13 PM PDT"
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<willcooke> morning all
<duflu> Hi willcooke
<duflu> Although not quite morning. Time for decaf instead
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, willcooke
<ricotz> morning
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi, thunderbird 52.9.1+build3 will be available here https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<alexarnaud> Hello all
<alexarnaud> Trevinho: andyrock: How do you manage configuration change on Compiz usually ? https://code.launchpad.net/~samuel-thibault/compiz/ezoom-minmax/+merge/343183
<alexarnaud> It's discussed on LP on the link I've pasted.
<andyrock> alexarnaud: I guess you need a migrations script
<andyrock> not sure compiz got one
<andyrock> alexarnaud: e.g. in unity we got this https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/files/head:/tools/migration-scripts/
<alexarnaud> Thanks andyrock :)
<Trevinho> alexarnaud: in theory thee would be a compiz config migrator, but it doesn't work well, so better that way
<Trevinho> There*
<qwerty_> help me
<seb128> good afternoon desktopers
<willcooke> hey seb128
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are you?
<seb128> I had nothing else to do in the plane than writing emails, sorry for the spam :p
<willcooke> Doing ok.  Been nice to have a fairly quiet week to get docs done
<willcooke> But the sun has done away now
<robert_ancell_> willcooke, you should send us away to conferences more :)
<willcooke> and I'm taking the afternoon off to get some excercise #
<willcooke> robert_ancell_, :D
<robert_ancell> Meeting is in 5 mins?
<willcooke> robert_ancell, yes, but I have your notes so if you're doing other things, dont hang around
<robert_ancell> Just hacking at the moment..
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-10
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jul 10 13:30:09 2018 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-10 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call (may not be very accurate):
<willcooke> andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks (out), duflu (out), jamesh (out), jibel/heber, kenvandine (out), laney, oSoMoN (out), seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho (out), robert_ancell (out)
<oSoMoN> o/
<seb128> hey!
<andyrock> o/
<didrocks> hey (not around ;))
<heber> o/
<willcooke> I think we've got enough people to get going, this should be a quick one.  I think we should skip rls bugs this time around since we have so many people out
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-10 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> #1 Fix merged "upstream" for https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1780093
<andyrock> #2 Fix proposed upstream for https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/211
<andyrock> #3 WIP: fix for https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/109 (Still trying to merge Carlo's changes with mine)
<andyrock> #3 Arraging travel for Brussels Sprint
<andyrock> Reviews:
<andyrock>  - Several compiz MP reviews
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1780093 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "Livepatch notifier didn't trigger when a livepatch was applied" [High,New]
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue 211 in gnome-shell "OSK: continuous long press doesn't enter character" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue 109 in gnome-shell "Extended characters in OSK don't get entered" (comments: 16) [Opened]
<andyrock> I'm pretty sure I miss one fix
<andyrock> but I  can't remember
<willcooke> thanks andyrock!  Did you see my comment re: chmod'ing the livepatch status file?
<andyrock> yeah the fix has been merged
<willcooke> \m/
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-10 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> sorry, I don't have anything desktop-specific to share today
<dgadomski> eof
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-10 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> GUADEC board meeting
<didrocks> GUADEC adboard meeting
<didrocks> GUADEC
<didrocks> .
<willcooke> :)
<didrocks> :)
<robert_ancell> BEER
<willcooke> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> robert_ancell: lies!
<didrocks> ;)
<willcooke> I've seen the pictures
<oSoMoN> sangria?
<didrocks> ok ok, double achievement, beer and sangria :p
<willcooke> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-10 | Current topic: duflu
<willcooke> * Gnome Shell things:
<willcooke>   - Performance: Implemented more detailed performance measurement: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/154
<willcooke>   - Performance: Boost performance with a more sane META_SYNC_DELAY: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/152
<willcooke>   - Housekeeping: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/151
<willcooke>   - Improved local installation/workflow support: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/142
<willcooke>   - Performance: Finally figured out the big picture of mutter's timing problems and how to fix them, elegantly and perfectly. So now working on merging all the pieces into a single branch. The "pieces" are roughly based on:
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 154 in mutter "clutter: More accurate & detailed CLUTTER_SHOW_FPS [performance]" (comments: 1) [Opened]
<willcooke>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/70 (which is in bionic already)
<willcooke>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/145
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 152 in mutter "compositor: Default to META_SYNC_DELAY == 0 [performance]" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<willcooke>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/vanvugt/mutter/tree/fix-sync
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 151 in mutter "compositor: Remove dead code: META_DISABLE_MIPMAPS" (comments: 2) [Merged]
<willcooke>     but a little different... Watch this space.
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 142 in gnome-shell "meson.build: Add support for local non-root install" (comments: 4) [Opened]
<willcooke>   - Leak fixes fully released! Thanks Laney (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672297, https://launchpad.net/bugs/1778660)
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 70 in mutter "WIP: clutter: Smooth out master clock to smooth visuals [performance]" (comments: 32) [Closed]
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 145 in mutter "WIP: clutter-stage-cogl: Avoid missed frames & stutter [performance]" (comments: 11) [Closed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1672297 in gjs (Ubuntu Bionic) "gnome-shell uses lots of memory, and grows over time" [Critical,In progress]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1778660 in gjs (Ubuntu) "Upgrade gjs to version 1.53.3" [Undecided,Fix released]
<willcooke> * Ubuntu 18.04 issues causing some noise this week:
<willcooke>   - Bionic never finishes booting (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779476 + https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779827)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1779476 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 18.04: gdm3 does not switch to graphics after update" [High,Incomplete]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1779827 in linux (Ubuntu) "failure to boot with linux-image-4.15.0-24-generic" [Critical,In progress]
<willcooke>   - Login screen (Wayland) can't start on old gen-3 Intel GPUs (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727356), but it sounds like upstream might finally have a fix coming (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/160)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1727356 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Login screen never appears on early generation Intel GPUs (Core2 and Atom etc)" [High,Triaged]
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 160 in mutter "renderer/native: Fallback to non-planar API if gbm_bo_get_handle_for_plane fails" (comments: 2) [Opened]
<willcooke> * PulseAudio 12.0:
<willcooke>   - Now in cosmic proposed, thanks Seb (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/1:12.0-1ubuntu1). Note it is blocked on MIR libsoxr still (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702558).
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1702558 in libsoxr (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libsoxr" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> * BlueZ:
<willcooke>   - Bluetooth reconnect on resume fix SRU for bionic: passed testing and awaiting promotion (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759628)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1759628 in bluez (Ubuntu Bionic) " bluez regression: Bluetooth audio fails to reconnect after resume " [High,Fix committed]
<willcooke> * Daily bug management across gnome-shell, mutter, gdm3, ubuntu-themes, bluez, pulseaudio, dkms, wayland, totem, mpv, libinput.
<willcooke>   - Steady progress: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vRDHPxGBHqM6XkT_S8ggtYfD0xchKSUD_z9PopNVE3G1rU05fVSnxDGcDsEstl7gu7N-tzCU6mLUp2V/pubchart?oid=254968654&format=interactive
<willcooke> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-10 | Current topic: jamesh
<jamesh> sorry, I forgot to send through my updates.  I've mainly been following up on improving snap support for portals this week
<jamesh> I also put up a proposal for one of the open talk slots at GUADEC, but didn't get accepted
<willcooke> thanks jamesh
<willcooke> #topic heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-10 | Current topic: heber
<heber> hey
<heber> * Fixing Desktop broken tests because format of the initrd changed
<heber> * Testing job in hwcert-jenkins-jobs for running snap bluez tests on Desktop
<heber> EOF
<willcooke> thanks heber
<willcooke> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-10 | Current topic: kenvandine
<willcooke> * Rebuilt a bunch of snaps to pickup security fix for libjpeg-turbo8
<willcooke> * backported patch to filter out /snap from libgtop2 to the gnome-3-26 xenial PPA
<willcooke> * backported newer glib to the gnome-3-26 xenial PPA to enable building some newer snaps
<willcooke> * Updated gnome-system-monitor snap to 3.28.2
<willcooke> * GUADEC 2018
<willcooke> * GNOME Advisory Board meeting
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-10 | Current topic: Laney
<willcooke> • Mostly at GUADEC, proper report to follow next week
<willcooke> • systemd --user session work has started to land, needed a followup fix in mutter but it's not so bad
<willcooke> • Made a PPA so people can test that stuff, try it if you want ppa:ubuntu-desktop/systemd-user
<willcooke> • Tried to unblock some stuff from proposed, pinged my autopkgtest co-maintainers to look at a stuck pkg there
<willcooke> 🤪🤝
<willcooke> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-10 | Current topic: oSoMoN
<willcooke> oSoMoN, you want me to do the paste?  I have it here
<willcooke> I will assume yes..
<willcooke> • Back from paternity leave Thursday last week, I have been catching
<willcooke> up with e-mail and chromium and libreoffice releases, mostly. I still
<willcooke> have some bugmail backlog.
<willcooke> • chromium
<willcooke>   ∘ updated chromium snap license to BSD-3-Clause so that it's
<willcooke> displayed correctly as free software in GNOME Software (bug #1778607),
<ubot5> bug 1778607 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Incorrect licenses listed in the GNOME Software for Snap Apps." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1778607
<willcooke> experimented with custom SPDX expression but got syntax error, reached
<willcooke> out to store team to understand if a complex multi-license clause is
<willcooke> supported
<willcooke>   ∘ updating stable to 67.0.3396.99
<willcooke>   ∘ updated beta to 68.0.3440.42
<willcooke>   ∘ updated dev to 69.0.3472.3
<willcooke>   ∘ filed bug #1780747 (clang 6.0.1 regression)
<ubot5> bug 1780747 in llvm-toolchain-6.0 (Ubuntu) "Use of atomic_int now fails with address argument to atomic operation must be a pointer to a trivially-copyable type" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1780747
<willcooke>   ∘ updated xenial packaging for all supported releases to build with clang 6.0
<willcooke> • libreoffice
<willcooke>   ∘ updated snap to 6.0.5.2, and issued call for testing
<willcooke> (https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-libreoffice-6-0-5/6269)
<willcooke>   ∘ fixed bug #1766192 and pushed update to candidate channel
<ubot5> bug 1766192 in snapd "[snap] cannot save file under $HOME" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1766192
<willcooke>   ∘ working on a snap for 6.1, currently investigating build failures
<willcooke> • snaps
<willcooke>   ∘ updated 0AD snap to 0.23, currently in candidate channel awaiting
<willcooke> for some feedback
<willcooke> 🍅
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-10 | Current topic: seb128
<oSoMoN> huh sorry, package delivery at the door at the worst moment…
<seb128> • discussions around DLNA
<seb128> • restored the legacy n-m library binding needed to build nm-applet (u-c-c needs to be updated before those can be cleared out)
<seb128> • sponsoring (bluez bionic SRU https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759628, pulseaudio 12 for cosmic, software-property/livepatch fix for cosmic https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768797, gvfs fix for cosmic/bionic https://launchpad.net/bugs/1762595 )
<seb128> • discussed a bit boot issues on full disk and what we could do around that topic
<willcooke> oSoMoN, :)  np we had it covered
<seb128> • GUADEC
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1759628 in bluez (Ubuntu Bionic) " bluez regression: Bluetooth audio fails to reconnect after resume " [High,Fix committed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1768797 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "LivePatch in Software & Updates shows that LP is not enabled when the U1 account has expired in g-o-a" [Medium,Fix released]
<seb128> • cosmic merges/updates (brasero, geoclue, harfbuzz, e-d-s, evolution, evolution-ews)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1762595 in gvfs (Ubuntu Bionic) "Thunar incorrectly thinks USB storage device hasn't finished ejecting" [High,Fix committed]
<seb128> • updated our versions tracking to follow cosmic, cleaned up a bit the list
<seb128> • GUADEC
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-10 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Let cups-browsed upgrade from IPP: URIs to IPPS: URIs also on IPP network printers where IPPS uses a different port (443 instead of 631).
<tkamppeter> - CUPS: Checked feature request of per-printer configuration for on which network interfaces to DNS-SD advertise. Rejected by Mike Sweet, commented on GNOME printer sharing GUI Feature request.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2018: Mentoring of the students on Common Print Dialog Backends and printer auto-selection by job. Filled 2nd evaluation forms for the students.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-10 | Current topic: Trevinho
<willcooke> GUADEC:
<willcooke>  · Gave a presentation of Ubuntu performances improvements and next developments
<willcooke>  · Discussed many things like improving Multi-monitor, having launcher badges
<willcooke>    using shared protocol (some GNOME people want it apparently), G-S connect and
<willcooke>    lots of other discussions with gnome-shell maintainers.
<willcooke>  · Started working on fractional scaling for XWayland with upstream
<willcooke>  · Started some reviews on shell with upstream
<willcooke> - Fixed other JS issues:
<willcooke>  · https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/4
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 4 in gnome-shell "Javascript invalid access fixes" (comments: 23) [Opened]
<willcooke>  · Merged major refactoring on mutter, and added more fixes
<willcooke>    https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/141
<willcooke>  · Fixed dash-to-dock to use new mutter API
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 141 in gnome-shell "More screen removal" (comments: 0) [Merged]
<willcooke>    https://github.com/micheleg/dash-to-dock/pull/770
<gitlab-bot> micheleg issue (Pull request) 770 in dash-to-dock "use Display and WorkspaceManager instead of global.screen" (comments: 1) [Open]
<willcooke> 🌃🏊
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-10 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> Travelling to and being at GUADEC.
<robert_ancell> Gave open talk about snap support in GNOME.
<robert_ancell> Gave lightning talk about a Python IDE I’ve been hacking on in spare time.
<robert_ancell> Worked with GNOME Control Center maintainer on my proposed branches and work we are planning on so we understand each other.
<robert_ancell> Accepted as a co-maintainer of GNOME Control Center.
<robert_ancell> EOF
<willcooke> thanks robert_ancell!
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-10 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> Anyone got anything this time?
<willcooke> timeout in 1 min
<seb128> not me
<oSoMoN> nothing here
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jul 10 13:47:35 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2018/ubuntu-desktop.2018-07-10-13.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks everyone
<seb128> thanks!
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey, did you see that Steve provided the debug info you asked for on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/1763520 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1763520 in cups (Ubuntu) "after upgrade to bionic, printing fails without explanation / logs / debuggability" [High,New]
<tkamppeter> seb128, I am looking into it ...
<seb128> tkamppeter, thx
<robert_ancell> seb128, I forgot - are we uploading gnome-software 3.30 in bionic?
<seb128> robert_ancell, your call as the maintainer? :) as long as it doesn't depend on gtk4 which is not ready for prime time in Ubuntu
<robert_ancell> it does not
<seb128> go for it if you see some value in updating now
<tkamppeter> seb128, bug report updated, looks like the GTK print dialog is sending a broken page size name.
<ahayzen> seb128, robert_ancell, what happens to any updated depends of gnome-software 3.30 if that is going into bionic ? eg gnome-software might (still WIP) use the new flatpaktransaction api - which means having a newer flatpak+ostree also in bionic. I'm going to try and SRU these, but i sense due to the size they might need to be backports.
<robert_ancell> ahayzen, bionic or cosmic?
<ahayzen> robert_ancell, i was commenting in response to "are we uploading gnome-software 3.30 in bionic"
<robert_ancell> oh right, I meant cosmic before
<robert_ancell> my bad
<ahayzen> ah, that makes more sense ;-) ignore me then :-)
<robert_ancell> Good one of us is paying attention! :)
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> ahayzen, robert_ancell, sorry I autocorrect that to cosmic as well :p)
<ahayzen> hehe no worries :-)
<k_alam> seb128: Hi, can you review this....I asked jbicha, but he is not around these days.....https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1741027
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1741027 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Screen sharing panels abort using an non-existent vino gsettings key" [High,Confirmed]
<k_alam> It is lagging one commit behind  because of new update in u-s-d......but it shouldn't cause merge conflict
<k_alam> This is important as I also finished porting u-c-c from libnm-glib to libnma.....problem is, I did not start the port and it was rebased on top of sharing panel branch instead of trunk....and rebasing everything in bzr is annoying.
<seb128> k_alam, hey, I can add to my list but I'm quite busy and unity reviews are not on the top of my priority list so it might not be for this week
<k_alam> seb128: Alright. Next week then....Thanks.
<seb128> yw, and I didn't commit to do it next week
<seb128> this week is no good but I'm unsure next is going to be better
<seb128> I see what I can do
<willcooke> k, I'm heading off.  Will be back at email later
<willcooke> see you tomorrow
<oSoMoN> have a good evening everyone!
<Laney> ricotz: could you help on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1780501 pls?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1780501 in vte2.91 (Ubuntu) "Traceback calling Vte.Terminal.feed_child()" [High,Triaged]
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-07-11
<duflu> Hi seb128. Welcome home :)
<duflu> In more ways than one
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey duflu, thanks, how are you today?
<duflu> seb128, very good. You?
<seb128> I'm good thanks, a bit tired or not fully awake yet though :)
<seb128> or maybe a bit of allergy, difficult to say :/
<duflu> seb128, bluetooth meeting?
 * duflu votes not
 * seb128 same
<duflu> jibel ^
<seb128> I don't have anything to contribute and I'm still catching up on things post GUADEC
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> duflu I think we should just cancel the bluez meeting at this point
<duflu> willcooke, agreed. koza hasn't reappeared for some time
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are you?
<willcooke> morning seb128.  Doing well, ache today having done some excercise for the first time in about 2 months yesterday.  It's a nice pain though ;)
<seb128> nice, what sort of exercice did you do?
 * tsimonq2 scratches his head and wonders how bug 1532508 was properly fixed...
<ubot5> bug 1532508 in GNOME Shell "Screen contents revealed briefly on resume, before even unlocking" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532508
<tsimonq2> (I'm not complaining, but I want it for LXQt. :P)
<willcooke> seb128, golf!
<seb128> ah, of course :)
<willcooke> The only kind of excercise I do
<seb128> tsimonq2, I don't think bugfix from one codebase apply as a magical recipe to another
<seb128> but I think the main trick is to paint the lock screen before issuing the suspend
<willcooke> tsimonq2, I /think/ it was and ordering issue.  Pulling down the screen lock shutter and inhibiting suspend while it does it, then going in to suspend
<seb128> and ensure the frame made it to the screen also
<willcooke> yeah, I think the trick was to make sure the lock screen had finished painting
<seb128> if you don't inhibit the suspend that might kicks in before the lock is rendered
<tsimonq2> But just locking before suspend doesn't fix it, you have to make sure it paints?
<tsimonq2> (If I'n understanding you right.)
<tsimonq2> *I'm
<seb128> yes
<tsimonq2> OK, I'll do some wabbit hunting.
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<seb128> yw
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<tsimonq2> Hey oSoMoN, how's it going?
<seb128> hey oSoMoN, how are you?
<oSoMoN> hey tsimonq2, seb128
<oSoMoN> I'm good, you?
<seb128> I'm good, a bit tired|sick|allergic though
<seb128> I woke up with a bit of a blocked nose and my eyes itching a bit, unsure if that's a post travel start of cold or just me being allergic to some plants around here
<doko> seb128: libsoxr promoted. please be aware there is a new upstream not packaged in debian
<seb128> doko, thanks for the notice
<seb128> duflu, ^
<duflu> doko, yeah I saw the bug mail already. Thank you muchly
<oSoMoN> seb128, hopefully that's *just* the regular ubuflu
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<seb128> oSoMoN, enough ubuflu for this year!
<oSoMoN> seb128, get some better ubuantibodies!
<seb128> :)
<Laney> moin!
<oSoMoN> hey Laney, didrocks
<seb128> hey Laney, how is GUADEC going? good  BOFs yesterday?
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN, seb128
<Laney> hey oSoMoN seb128
<Laney> yes, not so bad, we were mainly talking about theming and related stuff
<Laney> the idea was to reduce the surface of theming, not sure if that's going to work but we'll see
<willcooke> andyrock, around?  JamieBennett has livepatch configured and g-o-a is using 98GB of virt. mem after a few mins of running.  Any ideas where to start looking?
<willcooke> cc seb128 ^
<Laney> that's webkit GigaCage and isn't real used memory
<willcooke> Laney, ah.  Any ideas what would cause it to report that?
<willcooke> and would a valid thing to do be to kill g-o-a and see if the machine starts responding normally agian?
<Laney> it's probably best to respond with a link https://labs.mwrinfosecurity.com/blog/some-brief-notes-on-webkit-heap-hardening/
<seb128> willcooke, that's not real usage, you can try but I doubt that's what is making the machine unresponsive
<Laney> indeed
<willcooke> hi jamesh
<JamieBennett> @willcooke this is a paste from the wake up this morning including a reboot from a hard reset, be warned, it's big but contains pretty much the same thing repeated: https://pastebin.canonical.com/p/Wvy8dnMbw6/
<willcooke> oops sorry jamesh, I meant hi JamieBennett
<jamesh> hello anyway :)
<willcooke> JamieBennett, thanks.  g-o-a using a lot of vmem is likely a red herring, and these crashes are probably not caused by g-o-a
<willcooke> they could still be memory related though
<willcooke> duflu, have you seen crashes like in the logs ^ around 09:31:32 - lots of stack traces for GNOME Shell by the looks of it
<didrocks>  /msg seb128 salut ! bon ben, le sort s'acharne quoi… :p
<didrocks>  /#hatefootball
<seb128> lol
<JamieBennett> @willcooke It seems to be reproducible just by leaving the laptop idling overnight
<seb128> France France France
 * duflu is still waiting for the page to load
<didrocks> We are in for 20 more years of hearing about it :(
<JamieBennett> @willcooke when it comes to using it in the morning, the screen comes on and everything grinds to a halt in a few seconds
<willcooke> I think it could still be realted to the thunderbolt dock.  My machine has been on for weeks and doesn't show the same problems
<duflu> willcooke, JamieBennett, that would be bug 1772677
<ubot5> bug 1772677 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell filling up syslog with thousands of entries (stack traces ending in osdWindow.js:206/207)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1772677
<willcooke> JamieBennett, is there anything in /var/crash ?
<didrocks> I don't think the virt mem is related to this anyway, it only depends on how much the daemon requests memory. I have 112G for deja-dup, 97 for g-oa-, 84.1 for chrome-nacl
<JamieBennett> @willcooke no
<duflu> willcooke, I made a little progress in comment #10 of that bug but did not chase it without a way to reproduce the bug
<willcooke> ah
<willcooke> so realted to monitors
<willcooke> realted
<willcooke> related
<willcooke> JamieBennett, any docking/undocking going on?
<JamieBennett> laptop is plugged in to a 4k monitor via a usb c dock
<duflu> willcooke, no I don't think it's related to multi-monitor, only to machines with more than zero monitors
<duflu> But maybe....?
<willcooke> hidpi?  Is 4k counted as high dpi?  I guess it depends on the physical screen size
<willcooke> JamieBennett, do you have shell scaling on your 4k screen?
<JamieBennett> willcooke: monitor is 27", 100% scale
<willcooke> kk
<JamieBennett> running at 3840x2160
<duflu> Actually even comment #10 might be wrong. We'll need to figure out how to reproduce it and then a developer can start poking that code.
<JamieBennett> duflu: well, leaving my laptop plugged in over night seems to reproduce it pretty well
<duflu> Worth noting gnome-shell upstream has similar errors in a different location. Trevinho fixed that for us but upstream hasn't accepted his fix still
<JamieBennett> Another oddity than may be unrelated is that the screen seems to go to sleep and wake up regularly (probably notification related) as I often see the black screen turn on for no apparent reason despite not touching it
<duflu> JamieBennett, are you able to leave the machine in a "quiet" state where any apps causing notifications are closed over night? I've been wondering if that was the trigger
<JamieBennett> I can later today and report back
<JamieBennett> actually, I could just switch machines and do it now
<JamieBennett> ok, very quick test, the laptop wakes up every 10 seconds or so, powers the laptop screen then the monitor and sleeps the displays again after about 3 seconds with *no* applications or tray icons running
<JamieBennett> I wonder if the hub is waking it (it also has usb and ethernet plugged in)
<JamieBennett> Right, the hub keeps waking the screen but it is not USB or ethernet, it looks like the monitor itself. Laptop screen goes blank, monitor goes blank, monitor scans other inputs in a round robin, goes back to hdmi and 'wakes' the laptop back up.
<JamieBennett> Anyone else seen that?
<willcooke> huh
<willcooke> So the monitor could be requesting the machine wakes up?
<duflu> JamieBennett, you might be able to set the monitor to not auto-scan
<JamieBennett> Well, when it settles back on hdmi it 'wakes' the laptop for some reason
<JamieBennett> duflu: I'll turn off autoscan and see what happens
<duflu> Yeah I would say ordinarily it's a useful feature for plugging in a monitor to wake the system
<duflu> If that's what's happening
<JamieBennett> OK, auto scan off fixes the wake-ups but is that the right behaviour?
<duflu> JamieBennett, that's a kernel question I think
<duflu> I've never seen it
<duflu> but auto-scanning is also somewhat rare
<jamesh> could be doing HDMI CEC?
<duflu> That too
<JamieBennett> duflu: autoscanning isn't rare is it? Every projector does it
<JamieBennett> anyway, I wonder if the multiple wakeups are somehow filling memory and grinding the system to a halt?
<duflu> I don't think there are enough wakeups. The original reporter said he had 70GB per day. The machine needs to be awake to cause that much
<willcooke> Could be unrelated issues?  A memory leak in each connect/disconnect cycle seems feasible
<duflu> willcooke, of disk usage, not memory
<JamieBennett> my syslog is only 3.5mb so nothing too huge atm
<willcooke> JamieBennett, it will be interesting to see if this helps longer term.  I think jamesh is probably on to something with CEC.  Things like projects probably dont support it, and a lot of computer moniors don't either
<JamieBennett> willcooke: It seems to happen each night so I'll leave the autoscan off tonight and see what happens in the morning
<willcooke> thanks JamieBennett
<jamesh> CEC can allow devices to wake in either direction (e.g. ChromeCasts can wake a television, a TV can wake a game console or bluray player, etc)
<jamesh> I'm not sure how to easily get visibility to test it though
<willcooke> I wonder if it's Montor -> CEC -> Dock -> ACPI wake up event -> Kernel
<willcooke> rather than CEC all the way
<willcooke> because yeah, we don't ship libcec or anything like that by default
<jamesh> CEC isn't always hooked up to the OS though
<jamesh> IIRC Intel's NUCs have CEC wakeup handled by the embedded controller, and you need additional hardware to do more with CEC
<jamesh> so a dock could indeed be handling CEC without the OS knowing
<willcooke> yeah that's kinda what I was thinking
<willcooke> well, lets see if this is the root of the problems and take it from there
<duflu> Regardless of the frequency, seeing a stack trace like that is always a bug. So finding a workaround would be good but it's still a bug even if it happens once
<willcooke> duflu, in other news - a guy in the Ubuntu UK channel says he's seeing the problem with bluetooth connections on resume from suspend
<willcooke> he's got the same hardware as me, so I will test it here
<willcooke> this was on cosmic
<willcooke> so might be a regression
<willcooke> anyway, I will test and log a new bug if needed
<duflu> willcooke, I thought we fixed that recently. For audio at least. I think there's an open bug still for mice
<willcooke> duflu, ah cool.  I will test with speakers and mice then
<duflu> willcooke, mice is bug 1779289
<ubot5> bug 1779289 in gnome-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "[regression] bluetooth mouse not reconnected on reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779289
<duflu> Oh, actually, that's not resume. I can't remember where the resume bug is
<willcooke> there's this one:
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1561474
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1561474 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth will be disable after resume from suspend on Xenial" [Medium,Confirmed]
<willcooke> which talks about cosmic at the end
<duflu> It appears I have lost the bug I was thinking of, and now I'm searching I see several reports but not the one I wanted
<duflu> Will need to tidy that up
<duflu> willcooke, I forgot to mention the bionic fix for bluez is still in proposed. Are you sure he was on cosmic?
<willcooke> duflu, no, you're right - hes on Bionic
<duflu> willcooke, ah, so was it audio, mouse, or other?
<duflu> AFAICT the bluez reconnect-on-resume fix was not audio-specific. Only a lot of people complained about it regarding audio
<willcooke> duflu, sounds like mouse and headphones
<willcooke> they're going to try this weekend and let me know
<duflu> willcooke, the feedback for audio is that the fix works for everyone (in cosmic and bionic-proposed). I only hope it applies to mice
<duflu> Night
<juliank> oSoMoN, ricotz: Could one of you investigate the triggers for libreoffice in xenial for bug 1780996, see if there are ones that are not noawait, but changed in later versions, and change them too?
<ubot5> bug 1780996 in xpdf (Ubuntu Xenial) "Convert triggers to noawait" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1780996
<juliank> Downloading that on my side takes ages, and libreoffice is kind of your thing anyhow
<ricotz> juliank, libreoffice-common in xenial contains "interest /@OODIR@/share/extensions"
<juliank> ricotz: That's interest-noawait in bionic; unless packages installing files there depend on libreoffice-common, it should be changed there too
<ricotz> juliank, you can see the packaging here https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/
<juliank> Oh well, they are broken anyhow
<juliank> libreoffice-mysql-connector.triggers.in and another one explicitly activate the file trigger too
<juliank> that's fixed in bionic
<juliank> if those are the only ones shipping files in there, and they depend on libreoffice-common, we can mark the task as wontfix, as that's OK enough
<juliank> ok there are more
<juliank> It's likely easier to change the trigger and the two activate in the package
<juliank> to add -noawait there
<juliank> then checking if all packages installing files into the extensions dir depend on libreoffice-common
<willcooke> night.  It may or may not be coming home.
<czajkowski> lol
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-07-12
<duflu> Morning-ish thumper
<duflu> Also afternoon
<thumper> o/
<duflu> Hi seb128
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you today?
<duflu> seb128, going OK. Though my good hearing didn't last past yesterday. Doesn't happen very often. How are you?
<seb128> duflu, sorry about your hearing :-(
<seb128> duflu, I managed to again get a small cold post travelling and the kid decided that 6am is a good time  to start the day
<seb128> but I'm good otherwise :)
<duflu> Must be unlucky to get a virus on a short flight like that
<duflu> Or perhaps more likely during the conference
<Laney> Bzoop
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> alright, all checked out and hanging around in the lobby area
<Laney> not so many people here today
<seb128> when is your flight?
<duflu> Hola Laney
<Laney> you?
<Laney> 14:00
<Laney> hey duflu
<Laney> ¿cómo estás?
 * Laney checked to make sure he got the ' correct
<duflu> Umm, good - ish
<seb128> haha
<seb128> I got a small cold again on the way back, but good otherwise!
<willcooke> Morning all
<willcooke> Guess I'm French now then
<seb128> hey willcooke, welcome in the winning club!
<seb128> :)
<willcooke> :) I hope so
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<duflu> And just in case, zdravo willcooke
<seb128> duflu, re pulseaudio, it's still in proposed because the gconf binary has been removed but still has rdepends in the archive, which makes bitney block the update (http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt shows that but in an non obvious way, it lists e.g paprefs which means that become non-installable)
<duflu> seb128, does that translate to "wait" or "fix something"? :)
<seb128> it translate to we either need to add -gconf back or move those packages to stop having the depends on -gconf
<seb128> or maybe -gsettings can provide -gconf as a temporary thing if they provide the same feature
<seb128> I don't know if those depends are there because they need -gconf or just because they need a backend and gsettings is equivalent in that regard
<duflu> seb128, ah yes, I see it.
<seb128> paprefs seems to depends on gconf but that's looks like https://packages.qa.debian.org/p/paprefs/news/20180627T142643Z.html is dealing with that
<seb128> I can sync that update
<seb128> (done)
<duflu> pulseaudio-module-gconf
<duflu> Reverse Depends:
<duflu>   Depends: paprefs
<duflu>   Depends: plasma-pa
<Laney> you can ping acheronuk about those KDE things
<Laney> like I just did :-)
<seb128> Laney, thx :)
<duflu> Ta
<duflu> I didn't notice those in all my weeks of testing because I use neither
<seb128> right, it's usually a good idea to check for rdepends of binaries that are removed by an update
<seb128> duflu, acheronuk, sounds like https://packages.qa.debian.org/p/plasma-pa/news/20180626T120921Z.html is what is needed
<seb128> it's a new serie compared to cosmic though, so unsure how practical it is
<seb128> let's wait for acheronuk to comment
<seb128> if that requires work we can add back the -gconf binary as a temporary solution
<duflu> Depends on the project whether version_minor is ABI compatible
<duflu> Some people do and some people don't
<acheronuk> seb128: yeah, I had noted the discussion in debian. we are waiting on newer required qt before we do 5.13 plasma. however, there look very few changes in plasma-pa from 5.12 we have to 5.13, so quite likely we can sync those packaging changes early
<acheronuk> I'll will test build and see
<seb128> acheronuk, thanks!
<Laney> acheronuk: Just the -gconf dropping is needed for now to unblock pulseaudio - you can look at bigger updates in a second round if you want
<Laney> I mean if it gets tied to a plasma update that might make it take longer to get pulseaudio in :-)
<Laney> there's latte-dock too fwiw
<acheronuk> yeah, it would break latte as that has a plasma-pa dep for some qml imports
<Laney> yah
<Laney> this doesn't depend on pa-gconf directly though
<Laney> so only the first fix I guess
<Laney> :>
<Laney> 🤞
 * Laney is feeling emoji
<acheronuk> Laney seb128: uploaded. fingers crossed here as well
<seb128> acheronuk, thx!
<fossfreedom> hi all - can anyone link me to a PPA with nautilus v3.28 so that I can test against for Ubuntu Budgie 18.10 please?
<seb128> fossfreedom, unsure there is one, what do you can to test exactly?
<fossfreedom> I need to pull in the right upstream patches to budgie-desktop to stop it crashing when nautilus 3.28 and later is running.  I can guess ... but obviously want to be absolutely assured things will work.
<fossfreedom> If there isnt one, I'll try to pull the package from debian experimental and rebuild into a PPA
<seb128> k, I guess that would work, or you can probably update the nautilus package easily as well
<seb128> the issue is that they removed the desktop feature
<fossfreedom> seb128, yes - the desktop removal feature is the bit I need to workaround - need to be ready when nauilus 3.30 reaches its way into cosmic in September
<seb128> fossfreedom, we didn't plan to update to > 3.26 for now since we didn't resolve the desktop case ... how do you plan to workaround that?
<fossfreedom> after fixing budgie-desktop to stop it crashing was going to look at the preliminary work budgie upstream has done in this area ... and also see if the nemo fallback is viable if upstream isnt ready.
<fossfreedom> seb128, is there a go/no-go desktop meeting coming up that will decide if nautilus is to be upgraded - or not ?
<seb128> not really, it has been discussed on the hub
<seb128> but it's pretty sure we are not going to make a move that let users without a way to reactivate the desktop view in one form or another if they want to
<seb128> using a nautilus fork to display the desktop doesn't sound like a great option
<seb128> or are you considering replacing nautilus by nemo?
<fossfreedom> just using the nemo desktop handling part - but using nautilus for the main file-manager.  But yeah - not a great solution.  If 18.10 isnt going with nautilus 3.30 then I probably should stop worrying until 19.04 swings around
<seb128> well more people trying to help resolving that question is useful
<seb128> having 2 filemanagers, one displaying the desktop and one for other folders seems like a crappy option though
<fossfreedom> indeed
<seb128> it's 2 codebases to maintain, inconsistent behaviour, more memory usage, etc
<seb128> I would call that a no go for Ubuntu Desktop at least
<seb128> andyrock, hey, could you review https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-initial-setup/merge_requests/7 when you have some time for it?
<gitlab-bot> Ubuntu issue (Merge request) 7 in gnome-initial-setup "Display the ubuntu welcome wizard in Unity" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<andyrock> seb128: sure thing
<seb128> thx
<seb128> andyrock, btw I'm SRUing your software-properties fix (the bug you targetted earlier), I updated the description ... feel free to tweak the testcase to be easier if you have e.g a way to expire the u1 credential
<andyrock> kk
<andyrock> seb128: done
<seb128> andyrock, thx!
<andyrock> can you check if it's easy enough to understand what I wrote?
<seb128> the description looks good to me, thanks!
<andyrock> np
* cockmaster changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Hey, I think you guys might enjoy my new blog post https://bryanostergaard.com/blog/2018/07/09/donald-trump-and-the-darkies/
<dviper> Hello all, Does anyone know the best way to ensure that all DNS traffic go to local host? Would this require iptables entry?
<willcooke> dviper, you're in the wrong place for that sort of question I'm afraid.  Try in #ubuntu
<willcooke> night all
<seb128> oSoMoN, hey, could you have a look to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libzmf/+bug/1717926 when you have some free cycles and comment on whether you think it's a good idea/something we want?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1717926 in libzmf (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libzmf" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<seb128> oSoMoN, same for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libstaroffice/+bug/1717930
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1717930 in libstaroffice (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libstaroffice" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<seb128> oSoMoN, I'm using the fact that you are still connected to IRC to be lazy, maybe an email would be better. In any case there is no hurry/don't bother looking tonight
<oSoMoN> seb128, yeah it's on my to-do list, I won't get to it tonight but will do eventually
<seb128> oSoMoN, great, thx
<oSoMoN> yw
<oSoMoN> and IRC works whenever I'm connected, my work hours are a bit chaotic/random these days so answers might lag…
<CrazyLemon> did you guys noticed someone changed the topic?
<CrazyLemon> you might wanna change it and lock it :)
* sarnold changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu
<sarnold> thanks CrazyLemon :)
<CrazyLemon> sarnold yw.. maybe set +t or something like that :)
<sarnold> I think the -t is mostly considered a feature :)
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | sarnold> I think the -t is mostly considered a feature :)
<tsimonq2> :D
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | <sarnold> I think the -t is mostly considered a feature :)
<tsimonq2> Better
<sarnold> lol
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-07-13
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, hey willcooke
<duflu> Hi willcooke
<duflu> Fine then
<willcooke> afternoon duflu
<andyrock> goodmorning all
<oSoMoN> good morning andyrock
<duflu> Hi andyrock
<andyrock> am I the only one having trouble with gitlab.gnome.org today?
<seb128> hey andyrock, what sort of issues? I just tried to browse the open bugs for g-c-c and that loads fine
<andyrock> I can't open a MR
<willcooke> hey seb128!  Day off fail?
<seb128> andyrock, ask maybe on #gnome-hackers?
<seb128> willcooke, kid is sleeping and I'm watching wimbledon, I just decided to check the status of the SRU uploads I did yesterday and clean some emails, maybe I can swap one or two hour in exchange to go play some tennis next week :)
<seb128> well, I mean if I'm top of my todolist that free some time for exercice, so it's not like I wasted vac hours :)
<willcooke> good plan"
<seb128> how are things going here today? I guess it's a quiet day with friday and some people having a day off  post GUADEC
<andyrock> seb128: is gnome-intial-setup already using git also for debian changes?
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> andyrock, don't ask me, I emailed Robert about it yesterday, that vcs with a big patch that keeps being rebased doesn't make any sense to me
<seb128> like we don't even have a vcs history of our changes
<seb128> https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-initial-setup/commits/ubuntu-welcome/gnome-initial-setup/pages/ubuntu-changes
<seb128> how wth is that
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, how are you? had a good trip back?
<kenvandine> long :)
<kenvandine> very tired today
<kenvandine> but hanging in there
<seb128> you should take some rest and not be on IRC
<seb128> haha
<seb128> andyrock, I think we should change g-i-s to use a standard git layout
<kenvandine> need to prepare for the next trip this weekend :)
<seb128> I don't even understand why Robert did that
<andyrock> seb128: yeasterday I merged your change wihout rebasing
<kenvandine> he tried explaining that at one point
<kenvandine> and i didn't understand
<didrocks> hey seb128! :)
<seb128> he said that it was too complicated rebasing basically
<kenvandine> but that doesn't really make sense
<seb128> hey didrocks, how are you? didn't you say you wouldn't be around today?
<kenvandine> well
<andyrock> the problem now is that I want to work on that thing we were discussing yeasterday
<andyrock> but I'm not sure which branch should I use as a base
<kenvandine> maybe it's not easy, but it's also a pain for anyone else
<andyrock> https://code.launchpad.net/~usd-import-team/ubuntu/+source/gnome-initial-setup/+git/gnome-initial-setup/+ref/ubuntu/bionic
<seb128> andyrock, just use trunk and we distro patch diff and let Robert sort out the Vcs
<andyrock> ?
<didrocks> seb128: the doctor isn't available today, so I couldn't fetch my receipt. Will get it Wednesday thus
<seb128> didrocks, ah ok :/
<seb128> andyrock, I would work on top of https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-initial-setup/tree/ubuntu-welcome or just make a debdiff
<seb128> we need Robert to fix the vcs, nobody seems able to work with what he did
<andyrock> seb128: but that's not bionic
<didrocks> meson doc is so hard to read…
<seb128> andyrock, https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-initial-setup/tree/ubuntu-welcome-bionic is bionic?
<andyrock> ah ok
<andyrock> makes sense
<andyrock> seb128: regarding https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-initial-setup/merge_requests/6/diffs?commit_id=117891aa84ab5b7079c72e1a04a3b43d6c0edb73
<gitlab-bot> Ubuntu issue (Merge request) 6 in gnome-initial-setup "livepatch: show an dialog in case of error" (comments: 7) [Closed]
<andyrock> the problem was that we cannot SRU because of the new strings?
<seb128> andyrock, changes "39",  new UI, new strings ... it just looked like too much change to SRU the week before .1 to me
<seb128> too risky and no time for translations
<andyrock> nah it's not 39 changes
<andyrock> it shows 39 changes because of the weird rebase system
<andyrock> the dialog will show just in case of error and the same strings are used in software properties
<seb128> k, so that might be fine
<andyrock> the only problem is this string: _("You're all set: Livepatch is now being enabled.")
<seb128> get a patch for bionic and I look at it on monday
<seb128> that's a new one?
<andyrock> yeah
<seb128> we have no time for translations and langpack updates now
<andyrock> we can remove this string
<seb128> so maybe it's best to jsut land it as a SRU post .1
<andyrock> kk
<seb128> when is it displayed?
<seb128> where
<andyrock> in the main UI
<andyrock> right now we get _("You're all set: Livepatch is now on.")
<andyrock> but the true benefit of this fix is that we're sure that we close gnome-initial-setup once livepatch has answered us back
<andyrock> so I can propose a branch with the same fix but using the same string
<seb128> yeah, that would be better
<andyrock> string is just a minor change
<seb128> we can SRU a string change if we believe that's worth it
<andyrock> sure
<seb128> but that needs coordination with translators
<andyrock> I'll add a comment
<seb128> so post .1
<seb128> thanks
<andyrock> np!
<andyrock> seb128: https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-initial-setup/merge_requests/8
<gitlab-bot> Ubuntu issue (Merge request) 8 in gnome-initial-setup "livepatch: show an dialog in case of error" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<seb128> andyrock, thx
<andyrock> I cherry-picked one and added a commit on top of it
<andyrock> this way it's going to be easier to review and to revert the fix later on
<seb128> great
<willcooke> g'night all.  seb128 forgot to ask, can you run the meeting etc on Tuesday.  Assume I won't be around much next week
<willcooke> I'll keep you posted on how it goes
<willcooke> ta ta
<oSoMoN> week-end, have a good one!
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-07-15
<GunnarHj> Hi tsimonq2, any chance you can sponsor bug #1778041?
<ubot5> bug 1778041 in freshplayerplugin (Ubuntu Bionic) "browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash broken" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1778041
<tsimonq2> GunnarHj: What a coindicence :) started uploading a min ago
<tsimonq2> GunnarHj: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freshplayerplugin/0.3.9-0ubuntu1
<tsimonq2> GunnarHj: Please try to solve the FTBFS on s390x.
<GunnarHj> tsimonq2: I noticed that you approved the xenial nomination, so not exactly a coincidence. ;) Anyway, thanks!
<GunnarHj> tsimonq2: As regards that test failure.. I'm not familiar with the source, and wouldn't know where to start. Flash will cease to exist in 2.5 years, and this may be the last update of this package ever. Would it be bad to just leave it?
<tsimonq2> GunnarHj: Well, it won't migrate if we leave it, but you'll have to convince an archive admin.
<tsimonq2> GunnarHj: Pick your victim^Mperson https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+members ;)
<GunnarHj> tsimonq2: I see. Will take a look then and see if I find something obvious. Otherwise I'll ping some archive admin.
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<GunnarHj> tsimonq2: Thank *you*!
<JanC> I doubt there exists a flash plugin for s390x, so it doesn't really make sense to build it there?
<GunnarHj> JanC: Good point. I just noticed that adobe-flashplugin is only built for amd64 and i386. Planning to ask seb128 for advice tomorrow.
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-07-08
<duflu> Hi andyrock
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers, happy Monday!
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<seb128> goooood morning desktopers
<duflu> Hi seb128
<didrocks> salut seb128
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, lut didrocks & oSoMoN! did you have a good w.e?
<didrocks> was good, thx, yours?
<duflu> seb128, yes it was nice. You?
<oSoMoN> seb128, a really good week-end, you?
<seb128> it was nice, we had dinner with friends on saturday and there was the childcare suffest fest yesterday
<seb128> also spent a good part of my saturday in a train working, but quiet hacking was alright :)
<Laney> yo
<duflu> Hi Laney
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you? had a good w.e?
<didrocks> hey Laney
<oSoMoN> yo Laney
<Laney> hey duflu seb128 didrocks oSoMoN
<Laney> was good yeah, nice weather, good gardening to be done :>
<marcustomlinson> mornings!
<Laney> guten morgen marcustomlinson
<seb128> brb, changing location
<marcustomlinson> gluten organ Laney
<oSoMoN> that didn't sound right
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> :) hey oSoMoN
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson and willcooke
<willcooke> morning|afternoon all
<oSoMoN> morning willcooke
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson, willcooke
<marcustomlinson> hey duflu didrocks willcooke and seb1<tab><tab><tab>
<willcooke> Laney, woot.  This post should now be a wiki:  https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/testing-the-new-rls-bugs-output/11672
<Laney> \o\ /o/
<Trevinho> morning!
<oSoMoN> morning Trevinho
<seb128> hey willcooke Trevinho
<Trevinho> hey seb128 and oSoMoN
<marcustomlinson> morning Trevinho and seb128
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson
<didrocks> hey Trevinho
<duflu> Morning Trevinho
<Trevinho> hey marcustomlinson, didrocks and duflu
<Laney> hey Trevinho
<Laney> good weekend?
<willcooke> tkamppeter, On Disco I can't choose to print in Black & White to my colour printer - how can I help fix it?
<willcooke> afaict, it's using IPP
<willcooke> In Printer Options -> Colour Mode ->  Only Colour is listed
<willcooke> On 18.04 I was able to print in B&W, but maybe I fiddled with the drivers?
<tkamppeter> willcooke, please post a bug report, telling which printer model, how it is connected, which PPD it got assigned (in /etc/cups/ppd/), error_log, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems for more info.
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> tkamppeter, where should the bug go?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups ?
<tkamppeter> Yes
<Laney> dear awesome bar, please forget about the 19.04 trello board
<james_brown> how do i publish proprietary software in the Ubuntu Software Center?
<Laney> create a snap package and publish it to the snap store
<seb128> Do we switch to gcc9 by default in e? was that announced somewhere?
<Laney> yep, and Dimitri's post on discourse mentioned it: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/eoan-is-open-for-development/10772
<james_brown> Laney And what if I want to publish them on PPA?
<seb128> Laney, thx
<Laney> james_brown: Well that wouldn't be visible in the software centre
<james_brown> Laney I know, I was just informed by the delopment team that they dont want to release the software on snap for now
<Laney> OK, well then I guess it's not possible then
<james_brown> really? proprietary software can only be released through snap?
<Laney> No. You asked about having it visible in Software
<james_brown> yeah forget that part for now :D
<Laney> Then you can use a PPA
<james_brown> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU .    here it says i should release it for debian first and then sync it to ubuntu
<james_brown> does debian support close source packages?
<Laney> Sure, if you can find someone willing to sponsor it to 'non-free' for you
<james_brown> the software is free, just not open source
<Laney> yep, it means non-free software, not non-free cost
<james_brown> oh i see
<james_brown> thank you
<Laney> You'll have a hard time updating it in released versions of Debian/Ubuntu though - a lot of software vendors find this restriction problematic
<Laney> The repositories are more-or-less frozen at release time
<james_brown> why is that?
<james_brown> so Snap would be the best way to release a software that is easy to update?
<Laney> That's one of its big selling points - updating is in the hands of the maintainer rather than the distribution
<james_brown> but debian will not allow me to release updates?
<Laney> https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/developers-reference/ch05.html#upload-stable
<ogra> it will allow you to release into the next/upcoming debian release by finding a willing sponsor among the debian uploaders ... or you can use the backports repository to provide a backport to debian users ...
<Laney> There are backports
<james_brown> oh ok
<ogra> (compared to a snap package this involves a lot of paperwork and communication indeed)
<Laney> I don't know that I'd really advise this route for maintaining one piece of proprietary software
<ogra> yeah
<james_brown> so i see that releasing a snap package is the easiest and least painful way
<ogra> definitely
<Laney> More common is for vendors to maintain their own .deb archive on their website, if you do insist on using .deb packages for whatever reason
<ogra> (and you show up in the SW center for free ;) )
<Laney> indeed
<james_brown> i see
<james_brown> could you elaborate on the "maintain their own .deb archive on their website" part?  they dont need to be .deb packages at any cost, its just what was suggested by that ubuntu wiki page
<Laney> See what Chrome and Skype and Spotify do (although some of those offer Snaps too)
<Laney> Most of the documentation you'll find about the Ubuntu archive is going to be about free software
<james_brown> and by free you mean open source
<Laney> as in this sense https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_software
<james_brown> ok
<Laney> going to eat my lunch now, hope this has been helpful
<james_brown> so i will look into how Chrome and Skype to that.  Thank you all for the help
<james_brown> enjoy your food!
<james_brown> it was
<james_brown> ogra Wait a minute, returning to the updatin .deb packages subject, if repositories are frozen at release time how is it that i can always update software on ubuntu with apt upgrade?
<Gargoyle> james_brown: Things like Chrome will add their own entries in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ which will then be scanned when you run "apt update".
<ogra> james_brown, ubuntu does regular security updates of supported debs and there is also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<ogra> this is what you typically get with apt upgrade
<james_brown> Gargoyle and a regular developer cant do that?
<ogra> no, a sysadmin of the user machine can do that ...
<ogra> they just provide their own repo or a PPA or whatnot ... and instructions how to add it to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<james_brown> ok so i could add instuctions to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ so that my software will update every time u hit apt upgrade
<ogra> no, you add instructions to a website, blogpost etc ... the admin then adds it to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ if he wants to ...
<ogra> if you use a PPA the instructions are typically at the top of the PPA page on lanuchpad
<james_brown> oh ok
<james_brown> i see
<james_brown> thanks a lot
<ogra> np
<willcooke> tkamppeter,  ok, maybe this isn't a CUPS thing at all, but a Gtk thing.  I will keep plying
<willcooke> playing
<willcooke> Anyone running D or E with a colour (laser) printer?  Looking for someone to check something for me (cc tkamppeter)
<Laney> fraid not, but my inkjet definitely has those options present in disco
<Laney> I used them the other day
<willcooke> np, thanks Laney
<Laney> me stupid colour cartridge is always half empty
 * Laney stabs printers
<Laney> (sorry Till)
<ginggs> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9wsjroVlu8
<Laney> that
<ginggs> PC LOAD LETTER
<teward> > CPU#0: Possible thermal failure (CPU on fire ?)
<teward> LO
<willcooke> XD
<Laney> :>
<Trevinho> didrocks: merge dance? :P
<Trevinho> almost, at least :P
<didrocks> Trevinho: looks like from Florian directly
<didrocks> but yeah, finally done :)
<Laney> !1?
<didrocks> yep!
<Laney> woot
<Laney> willcooke: where's the code for the rls bugs script again?
<willcooke> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~willcooke/+junk/rls_bug_tracker
<Laney> thx
<willcooke> Laney, you wont like it
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> I'll close me eyes
<willcooke> :)
<jackpot51> The new AMD Ryzen 3000 series processors are out, and there are serious issues on Ubuntu versions newer than 18.04: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1835809
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1835809 in systemd (Ubuntu) "AMD Ryzen 3000 series fails to boot" [Undecided,New]
<jackpot51> Which IRC channel should I discuss this in?
<gQuigs> I'd think #ubuntu-devel
<gQuigs> but afaict that patch seems to indicate it should really be fixed elsewhere...
<jackpot51> It is already applied in systemd master
<jackpot51> As of systemd version 243
<Trevinho> Laney: I've updated this MR with those crashes fixes (https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/mutter/merge_requests/40/)... Can you handle the backporting to disco as well ? :)
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 40 in mutter "Teardown and Focus fix patches" [Opened]
<willcooke> night all
<Trevinho> Laney: also updated https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+git/mutter/+merge/369334  :)
<Laney> Trevinho: I'm not going to upload to Debian/eoan before 3.33.4 now, no point in bothering
<Laney> how do you always manage to make such big patch series?!?!?!
<Laney> Trevinho: get duflu's thing merged for 3.33.4 please :)
<Laney> now the real reason I'm online is to attempt a crossgrade from i386 to amd64 on my server - wish me luck ...
<popey> you should write that up, i reckon people would find your experience useful
<popey> s/people/I/
<popey> (as I have an i386 bitfolk vps)
<Laney> I'm going to follow https://wiki.debian.org/CrossGrading
<popey> ooh
<Laney> except for bitfolk you have to run some "arch" command in the shell before booting to the amd64 kernel
<popey> bet a blog post syndicated on planet ubuntu would get more viewers
<Laney> haha
<popey> (I had no idea it was called crossgrading)
<Laney> nod, it's a bit of an obscure term
<seb128> could someone who speaks vala have a look to that one liner to see if it makes sense to them to fix a ftbfs? https://code.launchpad.net/~khurshid-alam/indicator-keyboard/vala-44-fix/+merge/369794
<Laney> I mean if you were to do it you'd have some kind of elite live stream going on or something
<Laney> ricotz:
<Laney> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<seb128> thx :)
 * Laney doesn't know what that means really
<seb128> Laney, good luck for the crossgrading :)
<Laney> first I'm going to shave this big hairy yak and move the VPN stuff from my desktop to the new rpi
<ricotz> seb128, looks good
<seb128> ricotz, thx
 * Laney aborts this attempt for now, got to go cook /o\
<seb128> :-(
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-07-09
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<seb128> goooooood morning desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, comment ça va aujourd'hui ? c'est fini la caninule ? ;)
<didrocks> oui, enfin! Pour la première fois, on passe sous les 25.8 à la maison :)
<duflu> Good morning seb128
<seb128> :)
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> At least it was till I noticed the Nvidia driver isn't working on eoan
<seb128> oh, what changed?
<duflu> seb128, not sure. Investigating...
<duflu> How are you seb128?
<seb128> not working like not giving you a session? or going to software rendering?
<seb128> I'm good, a bit tired but working on it with coffee :)
<duflu> The kernel driver is never built/installed at least
<duflu> And there are no /dev/dri/*
<seb128> tseliot, ^ hey, is that a known issue do you know?
<duflu> Let me purge and reinstall it
<duflu> This might be a problem for early adopters only
<duflu> seb128, tseliot, looks like nvidia-430 can't build the kernel driver with gcc-9 on eoan :(
<seb128> right, that was going to be my guess, new gcc
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> oSoMoN, Morning
<duflu> seb128, oh, umm, that's a DKMS bug someone else reported today and I mostly glossed over
<duflu> let me find that
<seb128> bug #1835540 ?
<ubot5> bug 1835540 in dkms (Ubuntu) "Confusing "modinfo: ERROR: missing module or filename." during normal operation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1835540
<duflu> seb128,  bug 1835764
<ubot5> bug 1835764 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "Multiple DKMS kernel drivers fail to build with gcc-9 [error: ‘-mindirect-branch’ and ‘-fcf-protection’ are not compatible]" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1835764
<seb128> ah, that's the same issue the n-m autopkgtest are hitting that I just mentioned on #ubuntu-devel
<seb128> thx
<duflu> Now bug 1830961
<ubot5> bug 1830961 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "Kernels & kernel drivers fail to build with gcc-9 [error: ‘-mindirect-branch’ and ‘-fcf-protection’ are not compatible]" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1830961
<duflu> doko, since you're uploading in that area :) ^^^
<duflu> Give me a couple of minutes to verify and I'll paste a workaround
<marcustomlinson> morning all
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: bit tired from repeatedly not going to bed at a reasonable hour :P but still good. Yourself?
<seb128> a bit the same, yesterday was a bit cahotic as a day
<seb128> but should be alright after that coffee :)
<marcustomlinson> hmm, that's a good point, my wife switched us all to decaf... That could explain things
<marcustomlinson> even the tea is decaf
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson, oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey didrocks, marcustomlinson, duflu, seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, that doesn't help much to kick a start of day kick :p
<seb128> jamesh, kenvandine, weekly summary post?
<oSoMoN> seb128, on fait aller… et toi?
<seb128> oSoMoN, ça va !
<seb128> oSoMoN, "on fait aller" doesn't sound great, I hope you are fine
<oSoMoN> yeah, I'm fine, but I have a whole family conspiring to prevent me from working, that's frustrating
<seb128> I know the feeling, good luck!
<Laney> HI!
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Trevinho> HEY!
<doko> duflu: please see the announcement from amurray and contact the security team for the hardening changes
<seb128> hey Laney Trevinho
<duflu> Hi Trevinho
<oSoMoN> GOOD MORNING Laney AND Trevinho
<duflu> doko, any hints where?
<Trevinho> hiiiiii seb128, duflu and oSoMoN!
<doko> duflu: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2019-June/040741.html
<duflu> Ta
 * duflu wonders why he doesn't get those emails
<seb128> duflu, not surpribed to the list?
<Laney> moin didrocks Trevinho doko seb128 duflu oSoMoN
<Laney> hope you are all well
<duflu> Yeah it looks like something I used to be on, but apparently not
<Trevinho> yes Laney and morning you too
<duflu> Still, it would have been easy to ignore that email. Wouldn't have changed anything about today's issues
<seb128> changing location, brb
<duflu> Hi Laney
<amurray> duflu: best workaround for this is to add -fcf-protection=none to CFLAGS (I was planning to have this ready in the eoan kernel Makefile but got diverted onto other things)
<duflu> I was thinking that would be the place
<amurray> duflu: is dinner time here now but I'll be back later to take a closer look
<duflu> amurray, no problem, it will be dinner time here soon
 * duflu remembers to go defrost things
<Trevinho> Laney: want me to propose https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/mutter/merge_requests/40 for disco or you'll handle that?
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 40 in mutter "Teardown and Focus fix patches" [Closed]
<Trevinho> however since that hang is a bit annoying for people using it, I'd like to get the fix on ASAP, as it was blocking the SRU anyways, so...
<Trevinho> imho it makes sense to release faster a fixed version and then care with calm on 3.33.4 (as we don't know when will really be out) since is often quite delayed
<Trevinho> not being a crash that recovers but something taht stops the session and you need to kill it, is a bit more important to fix sooner imho.
<Laney> k, whatever, I think it's OK on the development release but I am not going to be bothered to argue with you
<Laney> re-open the MR and comment on it there then
<Trevinho> Laney: I mean, if we can have it uploaded quicker enough imho is nicer. You're the one uploading so you decided, I just mentioned my POV
<Laney> yeah sure, feel free to open it
<Laney> I'll give you my review comments 😈
<Trevinho> <3
<Laney> it would have been nice to include 600
<Laney> but looks like that is delayed now :(
<duflu> Why would an app start ignoring XDG_DATA_DIRS ?
<Laney> the APIs cache the value on first access so if you setenv later on then it won't be noticed
<Laney> otherwise, no idea
<Laney> (in GLib that is)
<Laney> (IIRC)
<tseliot> duflu: oh, I haven't updated to the latest gcc.
<Trevinho> yeah...
<Trevinho> duflu: although nvidia isn't working for you, I think it would make sense to use the detach vfunc intead, no?
<Trevinho> I noticed this a bit late
<duflu> Trevinho, I won't make changes till I can test them
<Trevinho> sure...
<duflu> I have Nvidia working now, but not mutter in general
<Trevinho> duflu: how isn't starting?
<duflu> Trevinho, (mutter:19545): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: 16:32:45.779: Settings schema 'org.gnome.mutter' is not installed
<duflu> But it is installed
<Trevinho> duflu: did you recompile the glib dir?
<Laney> glib-compile-schemas
<Trevinho> duflu: and in the right prefix...
<duflu> Yes that progressed. Now a new error....
<duflu> Weird. I do this every day and today everything breaks for varying reasons
<duflu> Nope. Even recompiling I still have missing schemas that are not missing
<duflu> Alright. My ssh login somehow lost the default system XDG_DATA_DIRS. Now back to a nice simple mutter coredump (which is also new)
<duflu> What a fun afternoon
<Trevinho> Laney: sooo... snapshot :P
<Laney> :)
<Trevinho> ouch... :P
<duflu> Trevinho, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/issues/672 :)
<gitbot> GNOME issue 672 in mutter "mutter on X11 segfaults in meta_get_overlay_window on startup" [Opened]
<Trevinho> duflu: yes, i already noticed that
<duflu> \o/
<duflu> ?
<duflu> OK, maybe I need to just rebase on something a bit older then
<Trevinho> this is initialized berfore teh compositor, need to fix the oredering
<duflu> When everything goes wrong at once you assume it's related
<duflu> But it's not
<Trevinho> duflu: but comment out that call and you get it working at least :P
<Trevinho> not dnd, but you might not care
<seb128> hey gnome-shell maintainers
<seb128> I didn't follow details of those landing conversations
<seb128> but what's the status of unblocked the bionic/disco SRUs which are stucked due to e.u.c regressions reports?
<Laney> being uploaded today
<Laney> disco anyway, dunno about bionic
<seb128> thx Laney
<duflu> Trevinho, yeah git bisect agrees with you
<seb128> Trevinho, duflu, what's the status of unblocking the bionic SRU?
<duflu> seb128, which SRU?
<Laney> there's a merge proposal, but I didn't review it yet
<Trevinho> seb128: I've pushed yesterday the MP with it
<seb128> excellent
<seb128> thx Trevinho :)
<Laney> so we're handling it basically, thx for poking
<Laney> go hassle about network-manager :p
<seb128> yeah, I plan to
<seb128> though that got hit by gcc-9 now :/
<Trevinho> waiting for next regression to come then :P
<seb128> adding fun on top of the fun!
 * Trevinho keeps his dev-schroot at disco :P
<seb128> duflu, https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/phased-updates.html has the details, see the bionic table
<Trevinho> ah I didn't notice https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/1c0574227234a67ba5e85409206b4bd9e548bcdb no clue what could be
<Trevinho> looks like gtk though
<seb128> oh, ISO build failure emails!
<seb128> nice, my warning on top of http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/desktop-packages.html works too :-)
<Laney> pretty sure that one can be ignored
<duflu> seb128, I am only aware of bug 1834583 blocking a disco SRU
<ubot5> bug 1834583 in mutter (Ubuntu) "[eoan][regression] GNOME Shell hangs when closing a Java dialog; hung in (varying functions under) meta_stack_get_default_focus_window() from meta_window_x11_focus()" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1834583
<seb128> +1 to ignore that one, email bdmurray telling him so
<Trevinho> not to speak about https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/f3924a5dca1b19927d593f3726be1ad8fed05748
 * duflu looks at the rest
<Laney> right this is getting confusing now
<Laney> so just let me know when it's ready to be looked at again
<Laney> :/
<Trevinho> Laney: is fine to look at it, those other issues aren't nor really present nor anything debuggable. They look more like memory errors crashes
<Laney> okay
<duflu> I've been a bit concerned lately. Can we set some minimum maturation time for all changes before backporting them?
<duflu> One of those things I thought was obvious, but maybe not
<duflu> Trevinho, finally got Nvidia back up and running. At least I will be able to test those changes for you today
<duflu> If nothing else
<Trevinho> cool
<Trevinho> duflu: yeah, although the master/3.28 changes are getting quite a lot with the time, so might happen that testing a backport isn't complete sometimes, although the test-suite passes, might not be enough
<duflu> Trevinho, that conversation you started yesterday in https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/600 is suddenly gone!
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 600 in mutter "Fix background texture corruption when resuming from suspend on Nvidia" [Opened]
<duflu> I knew something was wrong when gitlab failed to count it as an open discussion
<duflu> But I did reply in it so check your email
<thumper> popey: hey, is there a minecraft snap? I seem to find conflicting information
<thumper> daughter on holiday wants to play, and not sure what I should be installing
<duflu> thumper, from memory it was a Jar
<willcooke> thumper, I think it was Wimpress who made it.  There were, erm, issues with it being in the store from what I can remember.
<thumper> ah
<thumper> so the deb instructions are probably the best then?
<willcooke> Such a shame, the snap was super super easy
<duflu> https://launcher.mojang.com/download/Minecraft.deb
<thumper> thanks duflu
<willcooke> destoppers - please update this wiki post with the current status of your release bugs:  https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/release-bugs-as-of-monday-8th-july-2019/11756
<willcooke> Laney, should I be able to create a branch on the canonical desktop team team?  Or, put differently, is there a better place for the rls-bugs script than my junk?
<Laney> willcooke: yeah you should be able to, or the Github team
<Laney> IIRC you need a Launchpad project to be able to have merge proposals
<willcooke> oki, github wfm
<kenvandine> glib CVE... oh joy
<kenvandine> yet another round of snap refreshes
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, I expect a chromium stable update any time, so I'll hold off on the USN refresh until then
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> bah, it's not obvious how to recommit changing the commiter email on github :/
<willcooke> https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/rls-bug-tracker
<willcooke> Laney, ^
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2019-07-09
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jul  9 13:30:22 2019 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2019-07-09 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call: didrocks, duflu (out), jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine, laney, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<oSoMoN> o/
<willcooke> Hi guys!  Remember me?
<Trevinho> hey
<didrocks> hey
<marcustomlinson> haha, het
<Trevinho> hehe
<seb128> hey
<marcustomlinson> hey
<kenvandine> \o
<kenvandine> who's this willcooke guy?
 * willcooke looks to see if Cosmic is out of support yet 
<Laney> yo
<willcooke> Not quite EOL yet
<willcooke> so I guess we should still look at it's bugs
<willcooke> But lets start with B
<seb128> I would skip Cosmic
<seb128> we are not going to SRU any fix at this point for it
<Trevinho> +1
<willcooke> oki
<willcooke> B then...
<willcooke> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> hrm, I think that might be the wrong link
<seb128> looks correct
<Trevinho> no desktop, we're free :P
<seb128> we didn't have bionic incoming bugs for a few weeks now
<seb128> keeping the trend :)
<kenvandine> :)
<willcooke> Woot
<willcooke> that confused me
<willcooke> well done team
<willcooke> D then.. http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> also clear
<willcooke> E... http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1835076
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1835076 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "No open button after installing .deb package" [Low,Confirmed]
<willcooke> seb128, you nominated.
 * marcustomlinson notices the meeting topic is not changing
<seb128> yeah, it seems annoying and Olivier could confirm
<willcooke> If we replace G-S this cycle, do we still need to fix that in older releases?
<seb128> so I though it would be worth fixing
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: good catch
<willcooke> marcustomlinson, oh, I forgot about that topic thing.  Thanks
<kenvandine> willcooke was just so excited about running the meeting he dove right in
<marcustomlinson> :)
<willcooke> for that bug I'm zero.  Seems worth fixing, but not release blocking IMO
<seb128> k, fair enough
<seb128> just notfixing it then :)
<willcooke> anyone else?
<oSoMoN> same, it sounds nice to have to me, not a release blocker
<kenvandine> i'm curious why it's a dpg-new file at that point
 * didrocks doesn't have an opinion. Would be annoying if this was bionic, but it's not, so…
<oSoMoN> oh, is that a regression?
<kenvandine> and why it thinks it's an html file not xml
<seb128> I've no idea if it impacts bionic as well, I didn't check
<seb128> anyway, we downvoted it
<oSoMoN> if so I suggest we at least do a bit of investigation to understand the root cause and see how much work it would be to fix it
<willcooke> marked as rls-ee-notfixing
<seb128> we can still discuss it after the meeting if people are interested
<seb128> oSoMoN, +1
<kenvandine> not super interested :)
<willcooke> kk
<willcooke> That's the end of the rls bugs then.
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2019-07-09 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> I have one, re: the rls bugs wiki post on Discourse
<willcooke> Please make sure you edit it :)
<willcooke> I will try and post it on a Friday so people have time to review and update
<marcustomlinson> did we skip excuses? (Laney)
<willcooke> oops,  hold on a sec, lemme finish this bit...
<willcooke> Laney added the ability to have it show how long it's been with us but untouched.  We should spot the problems and chase that person for an update when it goes above a week I think
<willcooke> The source is now here:
<Laney> (yes, but it's ok there's nothing there except glib2.0 stuff which I'm looking at)
<willcooke> https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/rls-bug-tracker/
<willcooke> please feel free to add features and fix stuff
<marcustomlinson> cool
<willcooke> end
<willcooke> thanks Laney, marcustomlinson
<willcooke> Anyone got any other AOB?
<willcooke> 5...
<willcooke> 4..
<willcooke> 3.
<Trevinho> 2.
<willcooke> 1
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jul  9 13:43:45 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-07-09-13.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> Fast meeting, easy meeting.
<didrocks> thx!
<willcooke> Would meet again
<seb128> thx
<willcooke> thanks all
<seb128> haha
 * didrocks goes back to code, vscode…
<oSoMoN> thx
<marcustomlinson> thx
<kenvandine> can anyone help me with a seed update for bionic?
<kenvandine> i added xg-desktop-portals-gtk to the desktop seed in git last month
<kenvandine> but running the update script in ubuntu-meta fails because it's looking for the seed in bzr
<kenvandine> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.bionic/".
<kenvandine> xnox: ^^  suggestions?
<didrocks> kenvandine: which one is the most up to date, git or bzr?
<didrocks> I'm unsure for older release, this was suppoed to be changed
<didrocks> (like the wsl addition was where?)
<didrocks> kenvandine: if you want to switch it to git, it's quite easy, just change update.cfg to point it
<kenvandine> the bzr branch it points to doesn't exist, so not sure why nobody has pointed it to git :)
<kenvandine> so i wasn't sure if i should
<didrocks> like[bionic/vcs]
<didrocks> seed_base: https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/
<didrocks> seed_dist: ubuntu.%(dist)s
<didrocks> that should do it ^
<kenvandine> the wsl upload was a hand crafted patch
<didrocks> (ensure the wsl change is in the git one through)
<didrocks> argh :/
<didrocks> unnice
<kenvandine> yeah, but they hand crafted a debdiff in the bug report
<kenvandine> maybe this is why
<didrocks> but yeah, otherwise, /vcs takes precedence IIRC
<Laney> kenvandine: you're going to have to promote it for ./update to work too
<kenvandine> Laney: promote what?
<Laney> xdg-desktop-portal-gtk
<kenvandine> oh to main?
<Laney> yes
<kenvandine> ah, i thought we needed something to pull it in first
<Laney> seeding it does that, but component-mismatches is only run for the development release
<kenvandine> seb128: can you please promote xdg-desktop-portals-gtk and xdg-desktop-portals in bionic?
<seb128> kenvandine, I would prefer if you asked Steve, I've no idea how pocket changes are supposed to be handled in stable serie/never handled that and I would prefer to avoid screwing something in the LTS
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> thx :)
<Laney> otherwise https://paste.debian.net/1090933 should do it
<tkamppeter> Could someone sponsor the upload of my Bionic SRU in bug 1763520?
<ubot5> bug 1763520 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Bionic) "after upgrade to bionic, printing fails without explanation / logs / debuggability" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1763520
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: gnome-3-32-1804 failed automated review
<kenvandine> package contains external symlinks: usr/lib/vala-current, usr/share/gettext-current lint-snap-v2_external_symlinks
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: oh... maybe you already fixed it :)
<marcustomlinson> yeah I saw that
<marcustomlinson> I unstaged them in the platform-snap. I'm not sure there's a better way to do this: https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-sdk/commit/b7e19ff7854cec0f673f6f06b43690672795ac75
<marcustomlinson> I mean, layouts are a runtime thing right, I don't know of a fancy equiv for build-time?
<marcustomlinson> another snap's build time
<oSoMoN> I'm done for today, have a good evening/rest of the day everyone!
<tseliot> seb128: I've just uploaded a workaround for LP: #1830961 . I had to disable the two new gcc flags for now.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1830961 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "Kernels & kernel drivers fail to build with gcc-9 [error: ‘-mindirect-branch’ and ‘-fcf-protection’ are not compatible]" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1830961
<rbalint> hi, i'm wondering if there is any better idom for checking if DISPLAY works than env DISPLAY=:0 xvinfo > /dev/null 2>&1
<rbalint> i'd like to set DISPLAY in wsl only if there is X11 server running on windows
<sarnold> rbalint: hmm, if someone starts two X11 servers and quits :0, :1 would still be there, and work, but your test might miss it
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-07-10
<didrocks> good morning
 * tsimonq2 waves to didrocks 
<didrocks> hey tsimonq2
<duflu> Morning didrocks and tsimonq2
<didrocks> hey duflu
<seb128> goooood morning desktopers
<duflu> Hi seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you today?
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, enforme?
<didrocks> ça va, et toi ?
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<seb128> didrocks, ça va :)
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ?
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, seb128
<oSoMoN> ça va bien, et vous?
<didrocks> ça va :)
<seb128> ça va :-)
<willcooke> morning all
<duflu> Hi willcooke
<willcooke> afternoon duflu, how goes?
<duflu> willcooke, up and down. You?
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are you?
<willcooke> duflu, much the same :)
<willcooke> hi seb128
<oSoMoN> morning willcooke, hey duflu
<seb128> willcooke, how was pizza night?
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<willcooke> seb128, it was great! :)
<seb128> nice! :)
<willcooke> I ate too much though
<seb128> haha
<willcooke> I finished everything the kids didnt
<seb128> way to go :-)
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<didrocks> heh, was a good pick :)
<marcustomlinson> goeie more liewe maatjies
<marcustomlinson> or as they say in Scotland: "good morning" (with a Scottish accent)
<Trevinho> morning!
<seb128> marcustomlinson, Gesundheit!
<seb128> hey Trevinho :)
 * Trevinho and three lines less for the glory https://tecnocode.co.uk/2019/07/09/g_clear_signal_handler-in-glib-2-61-1/ 😅
<Trevinho> seb128: hey
<seb128> Trevinho, well done :-)
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinsonand Trevinho
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson, Trevinho
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson *and* Trevinho
<marcustomlinson> duflu: oddly I still got a ping with the 'and' prepended :)
<marcustomlinson> morning!
<marcustomlinson> appended
<duflu> aye
<Trevinho> Hi duflu, didrocks and marcustomlinson
<Laney> moin
<duflu> Lo Laney
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> brb, changing location
<oSoMoN> morning Trevinho, marcustomlinson, Laney
<Laney> hey duflu seb128 oSoMoN
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> ahoy captain didrocks
<tkamppeter> Could someone sponsor the upload of my Bionic SRU in bug 1763520?
<ubot5> bug 1763520 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Bionic) "after upgrade to bionic, printing fails without explanation / logs / debuggability" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1763520
<seb128> tkamppeter, I can have a look
<tkamppeter> seb128, OK, thanks in advance.
<seb128> np!
<rbalint> sarnold, true, but this seems to be a very rare setup on _Windows_
<Laney> tkamppeter: not reviewing (Seb can do that), but DEP-3 patch headers pleeeeeaaaasssseeeee
<oSoMoN> didrocks, hey, I could use some help with bug #1800260
<ubot5> bug 1800260 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] with CSD and Yaru, background color of the header bar is incorrect" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1800260
<oSoMoN> I must be missing something in how CSS theming works, and I know that you understand that code very well
<popey> kenvandine: do we have a plan for the thunderbird snap?
<willcooke> Anyone using Chrome and native notifications?  Especially wrt calendar events?
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, would you happen to know how to solve this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1821765/comments/8
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1821765 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] Missing icon in indicator" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: so...
 * Trevinho goes back to memory
<Trevinho> ah, ok... We're using XDG_RUNTIME_DIR instead, that is readable by the host
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, I seem to remember you fixed that for the telegram snap, right?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: hum, are you sure chromium is reading the correct css entry? We had a similar issue in firefox which was overriding and not reading the theme version (or is that in the snap only?)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: let me have a look in 10 min
<didrocks> this is indeed puzzling though
<didrocks> (based on your comments)
<didrocks> are you sure it doesn't fallback to GtkMenuBar#menubar on non snap?
<didrocks> (or other themes + snaps)
<worker-bee-001> hello all, bonjour tout le monde
<oSoMoN> didrocks, I'm not sure of anything anymore at this point :)
<oSoMoN> bonjour worker-bee-001
<worker-bee-001> I'm interested in working with the desktop team
<Laney> moin
<Laney> oh hey worker-bee-001 sorry I forgot to reply to your PM
<Laney> chat to me in there, probably not in public :>
<worker-bee-001> will do
<Laney> been a busy morning /o\
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, I can't find any reference to XDG_RUNTIME_DIR in the telegram snap source, can you point me to the relevant code?
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: so for that should be done by libappindicator or qt itself
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, does that mean that libappindicator was patched in ubuntu (or upstream)?
<oSoMoN> nevermind, this needs to be patched in chromium anyway, as it has custom code to write icons to TMPDIR
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: both
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: yeah, I noticed I saw that
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, is "TMPDIR: $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR" supposed to work in the environment section of the app in snapcraft.yaml?
<Laney> clutter regression caused by glib2.0 seems to be legitimate
<Laney> \o/
<Laney> hopefully it happens in jhbuild
<doko> Trevinho: about #1793496, I checked your packages, but that doesn't fix the scaling problem.  and it would probably good to mention your ppa in this issue
<Laney> no luck
<oSoMoN> that's all folks! see you tomorrow
 * Laney spies some tricky GMainContext debugging in tomorrow morning's fun
<willcooke> night all o/
<seb128> kenvandine, unsure if you saw bug #1835625, another discussion about the tb snap behind outdated compared to the deb ... could you kick a rebuild/refresh to the current version?
<ubot5> bug 1835625 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Shows old snap edge version of thunderbird" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1835625
<kenvandine> seb128: also https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/cannot-open-pdf-attachment-with-thunderbird/11845
<kenvandine> I should really just unlist thunderbird
<kenvandine> It was just a POC, hence only being in edge
<kenvandine> it would be nice if we could support it, but the intention was a POC to get upstream started
<kenvandine> we haven't heard from them recently
<seb128> well, it seems some users use it and they seem happy on it, on that other forum topic the reporter wrote
<seb128> "It’s been rock-solid. I haven’t had any crashes, themes work, GPG/enigmail works. Albeit, the user needs to import the gpg keys manually"
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> that's nice to hear :)
<kenvandine> i can bump it :)
<seb128> I would keep it in edge
<seb128> if it's easy to bump/rebuild
<kenvandine> hard to automate though
<seb128> I might be wanting to help maintaining it since I use tb
<kenvandine> maybe they have a latest link somewhere
<kenvandine> seb128: that would be great!
<seb128> I should opt it to use the snap again, I removed it last time due to disk space issues
<seb128> but that got resolved since
<seb128> well they don't roll update often nowadays
<seb128> so it's probably fine to have it non-automated
<seb128> I know when Olivier update the deb so it should be good reminder to do the snap as well :)
<kenvandine> seb128: cool, i'll add you as a collaborator
<kenvandine> seb128: the snap is automatically built from the bzr branch, so you really just need to bump the source
<kenvandine> i'm building 60.8.0 now
<kenvandine> along with a fix i had locally that should disable the built-in update check
<seb128> kenvandine, nice :)
<kenvandine> seb128: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+snap/thunderbird
<kenvandine> i moved it to ~ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> kenvandine, good idea!
<kenvandine> seb128: and i added you as a collaborator
<kenvandine> popey: ^^ seb128 is going to help look after the thunderbird snap for now, but still just in edge
<seb128> kenvandine, thx, I will try to look at bit at it and fix things if I find issues
<popey> nice
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-07-11
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, ça va ?
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks! bien, et toi?
<didrocks> ça va :)
<seb128> hey oSoMoN didrocks duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, heh, see #systems. How are you?
<seb128> I'm good!
<seb128> I'm sleeping better since the heat dropped which is nice
<marcustomlinson> morning oSoMoN duflu didrocks and seb128
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson
<Wimpress> o/
<duflu> Morning Wimpress
<marcustomlinson> and Wimpress
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson Wimpress! how is snappy world today?
<marcustomlinson> crackling and popping
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson, Wimpress, seb128
<didrocks> I'm good, thanks
<oSoMoN> good morning seb128, marcustomlinson, Wimpress
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are you today?
<willcooke> not awake yet, give me a few minutes to decide....
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> k, I'm moving back to my desk, trying to be back online for when the channel starts being active :)
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> hi duflu oSoMoN didrocks
<Laney> hey hey
<duflu> Morning Laney
<Laney> hey duflu
<Trevinho> hi guyz
<Trevinho> Laney: as per mutter, i was in the middle of finishing one branch, so I wanted to get that out first, I'll do it in few hours
<Laney> hi Trevinho
<oSoMoN> morning Laney, Trevinho
 * Laney thinks you don't like speakking in #debian-gnome ;-)
<didrocks> hey Trevinho, Laney
<Trevinho> hi oSoMoN and didrocks
<duflu> Hi Trevinho
<Laney> Trevinho: ok, it's just that you sounded like it was urgent for you to get uploaded so I was expecting it
<Laney> hi oSoMoN didrocks
<Trevinho> Laney: I do.... but I forgot where you pinged me though :P
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, but also context switch... you know :P
<clobrano> hey, just passing by to say Hi 0/  :)
<didrocks> hey clobrano
<clobrano> hi didrocks, how is it going?
<seb128> hey clobrano, how is your summer going?
<clobrano> hi seb128, very well, except some days of exaggerated hot temperatures, how about yours?
<seb128> things are going well here, nicer with a bit less hot weather indeed :-)
<didrocks> clobrano: I'm good, thansk, yourself?
<oSoMoN> hi clobrano
<clobrano> didrocks: very well, even more now that we're below 40 degrees :D
<willcooke> hi clobrano
<didrocks> clobrano: heh, I bet :)
<seb128> clobrano, where do you live?
<clobrano> seb128: in the south of Sardinia
<seb128> ah, that explains the temperatures :-)
<clobrano> :)
<tkamppeter> seb128, thanks for sponsoring the GTK SRU.
<seb128> tkamppeter, you're welcome, thanks for working on the fix and handling the SRU!
<jibel> mpt, the reason why users should reboot after an upgrade of the drivers https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NVidiaUpdates#Driver_Upgrades
<mpt> Thanks jibel
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks for sponsoring the ibus patch so quickly. Your note about patch naming made me think that also ubuntu-use-distinguishable-abstract-address.patch should be renamed and moved. It was upstreamed afterwards.
<Laney> ubuntu- implies (to me) that it is somehow Ubuntu specific and can't be forwarded
<GunnarHj> Laney: Yeah, I realize that now. Makes sense.
<seb128> hey GunnarHj
<seb128> Laney, Gunnar is commenting on the fact that I renamed is ubuntu- patch to be git- before sponsoring his changes :)
<seb128> so yeah, we are in agreement I think :)
<Laney> I wasn't stating a disagreement
<seb128> (the patch was a backport from an upstream commit)
<seb128> right, well I didn't know if you had all the  context
<Laney> okey
<Laney> I think ubuntu-use-distinguishable-abstract-address.patch is a different one to the one that was added in 1.5.19-4ubuntu2 though
<GunnarHj> Laney: How? Because it was upstreamed only after the inclusion in Ubuntu?
<Laney> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo, because that was git-support-common_name-in-ISO-639.patch (it is literally a different patch)
<Laney> as in, you are talking about a second patch that you're saying is in the same situation
<GunnarHj> Laney: I don't claim they are the same patch, just that they are both in substance applied upstream and will cease to be needed going forward.
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, the chromium snap in the candidate channel should fix bug #1821765, I'd appreciate if you could confirm when you get a chance
<ubot5> bug 1821765 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] Missing icon in indicator" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1821765
<Laney> sorry, I'm obviously failing to get my point across
<GunnarHj> Laney: Which I understand is what the git- prefix intends to say.
<Laney> wtf
<Laney> It doesn't matter
<Laney> I'm going to shut up
<GunnarHj> :)
<Laney> sorry it got complicated, I was just trying to state what I thought ubuntu- meant.
<GunnarHj> I see no disagreement on anything here.
<seb128> yeah, I think everyone agrees and we should just move on to normal business :)
<Laney> After Seb commented I was trying to assist Gunnar by pointing out that he was referencing a *second* patch which is in a similar situation to that first one
<Laney> There. Hope that helps.
<GunnarHj> seb128: Btw, are you possibly in sponsoring mode? ;) I'm seeking someone who can look at https://mentors.debian.net/package/ibus-avro .
<seb128> Laney, right, thanks I think it was just miscommunication, my comment was to state the context because I don't know if you had seen the activity on that sponsoring request/knew exactly what happened with the other patch not to suggest any disagreement ... anyway, all good I think so let's move on
<seb128> GunnarHj, I had it in my lower priority backlog
<GunnarHj> seb128: "Lower priority" sounds worrying. But backlog is better than nothing, I suppose. :)
<seb128> GunnarHj, sorry but there is lot to do, see our trello board :)
<tomreyn> hi everyone. do you think it's a good idea to list bug 1396379 in release notes as a known bug (for all affected releases)? #ubuntu and the bug tracker keeps attracting (understandably) irated people affected by this long standing issue.
<ubot5> bug 1396379 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installer uses first EFI system partition found even when directed otherwise" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1396379
<GunnarHj> seb128: Understood; I may listen around with others in the meantime.
<seb128> tomreyn, it's quite specific, unsure it's impacting enough users to be in the release notes
<tomreyn> seb128: it's non-specific enough to have two dupes, 25 listed as affected. i agree that's not a huge amount. another approach might be to ensure it gets handled soon. ;)
<seb128> tomreyn, try tagging rls-ee-incoming and see if foundations triaged
<tomreyn> seb128: i tagged it as "rls-ee-incoming" (a tag the auto completion is not aware of, maybe misspelled?). i do not know what "foundations triggered" means, will try to look this up now. thanks.
<tomreyn> oh 'ee' will be eoan, and it's probably not in the auto complete, yet, i see.
<seb128> tomreyn, that's the team maintaining those components, they should pick it up from the tag
<seb128> right
<tomreyn> thank you.
<seb128> unsure those rls tags are 'official' / get autocomplete
<seb128> np
 * Laney eyes this clutter/glib thing
<marcustomlinson> oSoMoN: hey, I've addressed your review: https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/190
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 190 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers " Run configurations in parallel" [Open]
 * Laney looks suspicious
<Laney> 🕵
<Laney> thinking that this glib bug is something to do with its build environment
<oSoMoN> marcustomlinson, ack, thanks
<Laney> <lunch passes>
<Laney> rebuilding glib with gcc-8 makes clutter's tests pass
<Laney> fml
<seb128> doookoooo :)
<Laney> guess I should try to turn off those new flags
<Laney> doko: can you help me please? clutter's tests hang if run with a glib that was built with gcc-9 but they work when the same glib is rebuilt on gcc-8
<Laney> it's not those new hardening flags, I disabled those
<willcooke_> night all
<amurray> hey desktoppers - who is the authoritative source on snap-store?
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-07-12
<didrocks> good morning
 * tsimonq2 waves to didrocks 
<didrocks> hey tsimonq2
<duflu> Hi didrocks and tsimonq2
<duflu> biab
<didrocks> afternoon duflu
<tsimonq2> didrocks: I hope it's a bit cooler around there? :)
<tsimonq2> Close to 30 around here outside.
<didrocks> tsimonq2: oh yeah, it is, thanks! It's only 29-31°C outside for the peek, but at night, we have 18-19°C, which helps cooling down ;)
<tsimonq2> didrocks: That's about what we're at right now :)
<didrocks> yeah, really nice weather at that temperature :)
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers, happy Friday!
<Wimpress> o/
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, hello Wimpress
<oSoMoN> hey Wimpress
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<seb128> hey there, happy friday desktopers!
<duflu> Hi seb128
<duflu> How goes?
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<seb128> good mostly, but day is only starting that launchpad is already timeouting :/
<duflu> I'm slightly unwell, but for the moment not too unwell to log off
<duflu> Yes it's better in my morning
<duflu> usually
<seb128> those a frequent enough that it starts being really irritating the work with launchad
<seb128> launchpad
<seb128> worked now...
<duflu> The weirdest part is that it times out before the human using it thinks it's taking too long
<duflu> So the timeout is too short
<didrocks> hey seb128, happy friday
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme ?
<didrocks> ça va, c'est vendredi :)
<didrocks> et toi, à part launchpad ?
<seb128> ça va :)
<oSoMoN> salut seb128 , hey duflu
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ?
<oSoMoN> oui, la forme!
<amurray> seb128: how accurate are richard hughes comments in https://lists.fedoraproject.org/archives/list/devel@lists.fedoraproject.org/thread/O4CMUKPHMMJ5W7OPZN2E7BYTVZWCRQHU/ - basically I want to try and make sure we still offer fwupd support out-of-the-box going forward
<seb128> hey amurray
<seb128> amurray, he's exagerating the snap problems I think
<seb128> amurray, we don't plan to move away from fwupd don't worry
<amurray> hey seb128 - cool - I notice he said we plan to drop gnome-software in favour of snap-store but that snap-store doesn't support fwupd (or at least that was my interpretation)
<seb128> he's right that if we move away from using gnome-software we loose that frontend to it but that part would be easy to replace
<amurray> ok so as long as we replace it at the same time as we drop it then I am fine :)
<duflu> I'm not convinced Gnome Software was ever a good place for fwupd things in the first place. Maybe. Kind of.
<duflu> If someone was new to Linux they wouldn't go looking in anything resembling an app store for firmware updates
<duflu> It's just a convenient way to implement it
<seb128> right
<marcustomlinson> morning didrocks tsimonq2 duflu Wimpress oSoMoN seb128
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you?
<tsimonq2> Hey marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> seb128: hey, bit tired :P happy it's Friday :)
<marcustomlinson> you?
<duflu> Trevinho, you've got an MR(s) that are linking to the wrong MR number (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/681)
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 681 in mutter "Clarify that `clutter_actor_is_visible` doesn't always mean *is visible*." [Opened]
<duflu> oops
<duflu> Trevinho, you've got a commit(s) that is linking to the wrong MR number (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/681)
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 681 in mutter "Clarify that `clutter_actor_is_visible` doesn't always mean *is visible*." [Opened]
<seb128> marcustomlinson, same, weekend is going to be welcome!
<Trevinho> duflu: oh thanks..
<Trevinho> MORNING also...
<duflu> Morning Trevinho
<seb128> hey Trevinho!
<marcustomlinson> hey Trevinho
<amurray> duflu: yeah I agree - esp since we don't use the 'updates' part of gnome-software for deb related updates - was always a bit lonely having just firmware updates there (since they are generally pretty rare) - would be good to have all updates in 1 place (debs/firmware/etc)
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson, tsimonq2, Trevinho
<didrocks> hey Trevinho
<tsimonq2> o/ oSoMoN
<willcooke> le yawn.  Morning all
<Laney> morning
<willcooke> hi Laney
<marcustomlinson> hey willcooke and Laney
<willcooke> hi marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> le yawn aussi
<Laney> moin willcooke marcustomlinson
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<didrocks> morning Laney
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney
<seb128> (brb, changing location)
<Laney> hi didrocks & se TAB TAB TABTABTABTABTBAB FAIL
<marcustomlinson> willcooke: https://i.imgur.com/aUhOj95.jpg
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> In plant news now, I forgot to water my peace lilly and it was looking pretty sad.  Watered it this morning and it's back to normal already
<duflu> Morning willcooke and Laney
<willcooke> afternoon duflu
<duflu> 🕊
<Laney> hi didrocks
<Laney> yeah I just water the peace lily when it droops a lot
<Laney> it's kind of it to let you know so openly
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> Trevinho: no other changes in mutter than the 2 bugs listed?
<Laney> (checking we don't need another bug)
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, have you had a chance to test the chromium snap in the candidate channel wrt bug #1821765 ?
<ubot5> bug 1821765 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] Missing icon in indicator" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1821765
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: actually chromium doesn't display an icon there for me anymore
<kenvandine> so i haven't seen the issue in a while
<kenvandine> maybe i have removed something
<oSoMoN> darn… and I've never managed to get the icon there myself, so I can't confirm the fix is correct :/
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: ah, installing the hangouts extension triggered it
<kenvandine> and yes... it fixed it :)
<oSoMoN> \o/
<kenvandine> install the hangouts extension :)
<oSoMoN> doing now
<oSoMoN> thanks for the confirmation
<oSoMoN> yep, confirmed that with the hangouts extension and the snap in stable, the icon isn't there, and with the update in candidate it is
<oSoMoN> I'll do some more smoke testing and will promote to stable if everything goes well
<Laney> kenvandine: just saw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/livecd-rootfs/+bug/1828500 fyi
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1828500 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "snapd fails always in Optimised Ubuntu Desktop images available in Microsoft Hyper-V gallery" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> Laney: yeah, i asked chipaca to set it to livecd-rootfs
<kenvandine> the daily isos are broken as well
<kenvandine> and the 1805 and 1806 hwe isos
<Laney> ok
<Trevinho> Laney: other few changes were mostly cleanups...
<Laney> it's cool, I just renamed the old bug
<Laney> kenvandine: ok, checked eoan (and bionic, the same in this respect) dailies: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/w47zMwcVnk/ - core18 is there
<Laney> BUT snaps seem broken
<Laney> Jul 12 16:54:42 ubuntu snapd[989]: stateengine.go:102: state ensure error: devicemgr: cannot proceed without seeding "core"
<kenvandine> we couldn't find anything in livecd-rootfs that is added core18
<kenvandine> and we have images that didn't have core18
<kenvandine> livecd-rootfs is also seeding snapd instead of core
<kenvandine> which is a problem
<Laney> it's there, you can see it in that seed.yaml I just pastebinned
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> so maybe that was a problem only in the bionic based images
<Laney> same there afaics
<Laney> but snaps are broken due to this missing core thing
<kenvandine> mvo has a livecd-rootfs PR that will prevent the missing core18 snap problem
<kenvandine> our released 18.04.2 iso is fine
<kenvandine> but images built based on bionic since then are missing core18
<kenvandine> like the OEM isos
<kenvandine> and hyperv images
<kenvandine> 1805 ad 1806 isos are broken, from what i've been told
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/livecd-rootfs/+git/livecd-rootfs/+merge/370065
<kenvandine> should be very good to have
<willcooke> Does that mean we need core *and* core18?
<Laney> ok, sorry to be annoying here but this is a pastebin from the /pending bionic iso: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DkG24WdsVJ/
<kenvandine> https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/livecd-rootfs/tree/live-build/functions?h=ubuntu/eoan#n434
<kenvandine> that does not match what others are saying...
<kenvandine> although it is broken
<kenvandine> that seed.yaml won't work
<kenvandine> as it has snapd not core
<kenvandine> but it does have core18
<kenvandine> and he errors reported on the 18.04 images are missing core18
<kenvandine> Laney: this is good info!
<Laney> sure, I can see that it doesn't work,a nd it is quite clear about why: "cannot proceed without seeding "core""
<Laney> I'm mainly saying that your MPs aren't going to fix it :P
<willcooke> :()
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/427662367/livecd-rootfs_2.525.26_2.525.27.diff.gz <- that's the livecd-rootfs SRU that went into bionic-updates
<Laney> I simply don't know myself if that is wrong but it looks to be what made these changes happen
<kenvandine> so maybe the missing core18 is only on the hyperv case
<kenvandine> but Chipaca said OEM reported the same thing, but I can't actually find any reference to that
<Laney> sucks
<Laney> it'd be cool if this code printed more things when it was doing stuff
<kenvandine> yeah, see there if core isn't seeded it adds snapd
<Laney> do you just always need core?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> for now
<kenvandine> eventually snapd can be used for core18 snaps without core
<kenvandine> but apparently that doesn't work yet
<Laney> nod
<Laney> this sounds like the bit that needs to have the fix then
<kenvandine> yes
<Laney> ok, glad to have got that far at least :)
<Laney> can help review stuff Monday morning if you get anything done
<Laney> (also, need more QA at various points)
<Laney> CI
<Laney> + /
 * Laney waves, happy weekend
<oSoMoN> enjoy Laney!
<kenvandine> have a great weekend Laney!
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> have a good one
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-07-06
<callmepk> good morning
<duflu> Morning callmepk 
<callmepk> morning duflu
<jibel> hi all
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers, happy Monday!
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hey
<oSoMoN> hey ricotz 
<duflu> Morning jibel, oSoMoN, ricotz 
<oSoMoN> hey duflu 
<luna_> morning
<oSoMoN> morning luna_ 
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning seb
<duflu> Morning seb128 
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you? had a good weekend?
<duflu> seb128, so many birthdays to prepare for and see people for. It's like there was no weekend. Also been a bit sick... But it was strange and nice to see people at least. How was yours?
<seb128> it was alright, weathe was not nice though :(
<marcustomlinson> morning callmepk duflu jibel oSoMoN ricotz luna_ seb128
<jamesh> hi marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> hi jamesh
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson and jamesh 
<Laney> _o<
<marcustomlinson> bacawk Laney
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, jamesh, Laney, how are you?
<duflu> 🦆 Laney
<marcustomlinson> seb128: not bad thanks, how are you?
<Laney> moin marcustomlinson seb128 duflu 
<seb128> marcustomlinson, weather is crap and I'm tired but otherwise alright
<Laney> doing alriiiiggghhhttttt
<duflu> seb128, I feel you
<Laney> we did some slack lining yesterday, not a natural skill for me /o\
<jibel> salut marcustomlinson 
<seb128> Laney, ah, seems popular in parcs for some times, I never tried but balance isn't my stength, would be fun to try though
<seb128> lut jibel
<jibel> salut seb128 
<Laney> moin also jibel 
<Laney> seb128: hope you had a good long weekend!
<seb128> Laney, it was alright, weather was not great (grey, cold, windy) but we still manage to go to a park on friday and did some indoor activities otherwise
<Laney> nod
<Laney> weather was the same here more or less
<Laney> it was SUPER windy
<Laney> but at one point the clouds went away so I did a British thing and sat outside being cold in the wind
<Laney> I think they take your passport away if you don't do that
<jamesh> It's definitely getting to the rainy part of winter here.
 * Laney posts jamesh a poncho
<Trevinho> morning!
<Laney> wb Trevinho !!!
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you? had a nice week of holidays?
<Trevinho> ta, yeah... was great, could be will take some extra days later in the week :)
<Trevinho> as weather and sea are too attractive here
<Trevinho> but I've an office with seaview anyways now, so can't complain
<seb128> nice :)
<duflu> Hi there Trevinho 
<Trevinho> hi duflu 
<Trevinho> duflu: I think I sent you a message in mattermost :)
<Trevinho> PM i mean
<duflu> 🏖️💻
<duflu> Trevinho, yes I got it via bug mail too
<duflu> and updated the bug
<Trevinho> ah ok... didn't check all the mail yet
<jamesh> umbrella to keep the laptop dry?
<duflu> Passive cooling
<Trevinho> no for now, appreciating the roof more, given I can use the TV of this flat as my 2nd monitor :D
<Trevinho> the tv stand is just at the perfect height so that I can put a table below and rotate it at my taste
<marcustomlinson> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> hi marcustomlinson 
<ricotz> hey marcustomlinson seb128 duflu Laney Trevinho 
<Laney> moin ricotz 
<Laney> good
<Laney> no more proposed-migration crash
<Laney> are the results right? WHO KNOWS!
<seb128> Laney, shipit!
<xnox> destroy all historical copies
<oSoMoN> ricotz, can you please push your changes to the firefox-beta branches?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I wanted to wait for the builds to finish
<oSoMoN> ricotz, ack
<ricotz> looks like they are on the right track :)
<ricotz> oSoMoN, pushed
<oSoMoN> cheers
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center tags 8707e11 Sebastien Bacher upstream/3.36.4 * Upstream version 3.36.4 * https://deb.li/3Yuls
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center upstream/latest e893241 Sebastien Bacher * pushed 13 commits * https://deb.li/348gv
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center pristine-tar fd65967 Sebastien Bacher gnome-control-center_3.36.4.orig.tar.xz.delta gnome-control-center_3.36.4.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for gnome-control-center_3.36.4.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/iWwIn
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-07-07
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<seb128> goood morning desktopers!
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN and seb128 
<oSoMoN> salut seb128 
<oSoMoN> hey duflu 
<seb128> heu duflun lut os
<seb128> heu duflun lut oSoMoN, how are you?
<pieq> Morning desktoppers!
<oSoMoN> seb128, I'm not too bad, how are you?
<oSoMoN> salut pieq 
<duflu> Hi pieq 
<duflu> seb128, two simultaneous family emergencies I'm helping the neighbour with. But I'm OK. Back now, for the moment
<duflu> How are you seb128?
<duflu> Ironically small children, causing drama at this end and delays at yours :)
<marcustomlinson> ergh small children...
<marcustomlinson> :P
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> morning marcustomlinson 
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson 
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you?
<seb128> oSoMoN, I'm alright :)
<seb128> duflu, oh ok, good luck with the emergy, things are going well here
<marcustomlinson> hey oSoMoN duflu seb128
<marcustomlinson> seb128: doing well thanks
<Laney> lo
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<oSoMoN> hey Laney 
<Laney> hey seb128 oSoMoN!
<Laney> can't complain
<duflu> Hi Laney
<Laney> hey duflu
<Laney> actually
<Laney> I CAN COMPLAIN
<Laney> my desktop won't wake up!
<pieq> and it's not even Monday anymore...
 * Laney gives up and restarts
<marcustomlinson> hi Laney
<Laney> moin marcustomlinson 
<jibel> it happens frequently that my machine doesn't wake up. Never figured out why, there is nothing in the journal.
<pieq> jibel, and since the kernel logs are not kept by default between reboots... there is an option to modify this
<duflu> jibel, is that Intel graphics or other?
<duflu> I think such problems are more common with AMD or Nvidia
<jibel> duflu, intel
<duflu> pieq, the kernel logs are surely kept in the journal. Just go 'journalctl -b-1' to see the previous one
<jibel> from the journal the system resumes but the graphics stack is dead
<seb128> is that the same machine where you don't get the analog sound output working?
<jibel> yes
<seb128> not a lucky choice of config for you :-(
<jibel> it's really nothing fancy
<jibel> all intel, i7 10th gen
<pieq> 10th gen...
<jibel> i'll try to ssh next time it happens, since the system seems to be alive, just the display doesn't come back
<pieq> jibel, does it have  a dmic?
<duflu> jibel, is there still a gnome-shell process? Did that crash?
<jibel> pieq, yes 
<jibel> duflu, it didn't crash however I don't know if it was running
<duflu> You probably want a gnome-shell process :)
<jibel> duflu, right but from the color of the LEDs it's hard to tell :)
<jibel> I mean I've no display, just the power led and the disk activity
<duflu> Also check that Settings > Privacy > Diagnostics allows crash reports
<jibel> it does
<duflu> jibel, since the two are so different, maybe try 'Ubuntu on Wayland'?
<duflu> two (backends)
<jibel> Yeah, I'll try that. On my previous machine wayland was not so great but it was an AMD GPU.
<pieq> jibel, yeah.... sorry about that. My work laptop is also facing this.
<pieq> jibel, so I bought a USB headset with microphone
<jibel> I'm currently using HDMI output
<jibel> and the mic of the webcam
<pieq> works too :) Actually, I'm having an issue with that. My screen has an audio jack output (no internal speakers), but every time I play some sound, it take 1~2 seconds before actually starting outputing sound
<pieq> but I don't know if it's a PulseAudio issue or just a design issue with the screen (I don't have other OS at home I could try)
<jibel> same setup, but I don't experience the delay
 * pieq off, see you tomorrow!
<heewa> While working on a calendar related bug, I came across some (probably unrelated) "user experience" difficulty, and I'm not sure how to go about understanding, diagnosing, and possibly addressing it (for the projects involved, not me personally as a single user). Is this the place I should ask about that, or is there a more appropriate channel?
<oSoMoN> heewa, it depends on the actual question, really, but you can ask here and we will redirect you if it's not the right place
<seb128> heewa, hey, depends of what softwares and problems you are talking about, upstream might be a better start point than ubuntu though
<heewa> @seb128, I thought that might be the case. But I'm also curious about at what level Ubuntu tries to ensure a particular experience? 
<heewa> In a new virtual machine, with a clean install of a recent daily ISO of Focal, I added a Google account in order to get Calendar events to show up in the gnome shell panel applet. The account was added successfully, but no events. I tried installing Gnome Calendar, nothing. Tried installing Evolution - mail shows up, but not calendars. Tried removing & readding Google account - nothing.
<seb128> heewa, I would recommend opening a bug on launchpad and/or gitlab including the journalctl log from your system, that's not normal, calendar are supposed to show up immediatly after the google account is activated (if you allowed calendar access in the setting, which should be the case by default)
<seb128> ok, it's meeting time here
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-07-07
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jul  7 13:30:43 2020 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-07-07 | Current topic:
<seb128> Roll call:  didrocks (out), duflu (out), heather, jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine (out?), laney (out?), marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<hellsworth> o/
<jibel> \o
<Trevinho> o/
<oSoMoN> o/
<marcustomlinson> \o
<hellsworth> (btw,good morning everyone)
<oSoMoN> morning hellsworth 
<kenvandine> sprinting :)
<jibel> (good morning hellsworth )
<seb128> (moooooorning :)
<seb128> ok, let's get started
<seb128> #topic rls-bb-bug
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-07-07 | Current topic: rls-bb-bug
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> #isdesktopfree
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<heewa> @seb128, Haha, thanks again! Sorry for the dupes, trying to find the right place without annoying too many ppl.
<seb128> heewa, no worry, good luck in the debugging!
<seb128> bug #1882248
<ubot5> bug 1882248 in OEM Priority Project "plug headset won't proper reconfig ouput to it on machine with default output" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1882248
<seb128> sounds like Hui from the oem team is handling that, i will assign to him
<seb128> bug #1883497
<ubot5> bug 1883497 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Bionic) "Only timing mode list in EDID supported on continuous freq monitors" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1883497
<seb128> tjaalton, I'm assigning the bionic line to you there
<seb128> that's it for bionic
<seb128> #topic rls-ff-bug
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-07-07 | Current topic: rls-ff-bug
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> bug #1880258
<ubot5> bug 1880258 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Add trailing dot to make connectivity-check.ubuntu.com. absolute and reduce NXDOMAIN warning noise" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1880258
<tjaalton> ah right
<seb128> does any one has an opinion on that one? I don't really, doesn't sound important to me
<seb128> probably worth SRUing but I wouldn't rls nominate
<seb128> rather to include with other fix when we do a SRU
<seb128> unless someone disagrees I'm going to rls-notfixing this one
<hellsworth> sgtm
<oSoMoN> I don't disagree
<seb128> k, done now
<seb128> that was it (thanks L_aney for cleaning the noise)
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> bug #1874567 there
<ubot5> bug 1874567 in mutter (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Rotating secondary monitor to portrait fails, results in landscape" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1874567
<seb128> that's one for Trevinho who has a patch being worked on for some of the nvidia issues
<Trevinho> yep
<Trevinho> I wanted to upload before the holidays but failed as wanted to check few things more...
<seb128> in fact it's already assigned, just the g-c-c line was not closed, I've done that now
<seb128> Trevinho, should the driver side be marked invalid now as it as been confirmed to not be nvidia bug?
<Trevinho> seb128: yep
<seb128> thx
 * Trevinho does that
<seb128> and that's it for focal
<seb128> #topic rls-gg-bug
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-07-07 | Current topic: rls-gg-bug
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-gg-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> the pulseaudio one still needs a reply from Hui
<seb128> the other oens are topic to talk with foundations about, let's skip those today
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-gg-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> bug #1886024 is an archive admin task, just needs to be acted on
<ubot5> bug 1886024 in bbswitch (Ubuntu Groovy) "Removal of dropped arch: Groovy - arm64, riscv64 and s390x" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1886024
<seb128> and that's it for bugs
<seb128> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-07-07 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> bbswitch is going to be resolved by ^
<seb128> nettle is a transition being worked on
<seb128> the libxmlb/ppc issue needs to be investigated
<seb128> any taker? I will trello card it, if you volunteer grab it
<seb128> otherwise we will spin a bottle and see who is the winner :)
<seb128> n-m / systemd should resolve itself with the updates from today
<seb128> and that's it
<seb128> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-07-07 | Current topic: AOB
<seb128> anything else?
<oSoMoN> the libxml issue looks like https://github.com/hughsie/libxmlb/issues/59
<gitbot> hughsie issue 59 in libxmlb "xb-self-test intermittently hang" [Open]
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> upstream basically baild out :/
<oSoMoN> yeah
<seb128> getting a gdb stacktrace might give a clue of where it hangs?
<seb128> anyway, not one to sort out now
<seb128> anything else?
<oSoMoN> I can continue poking at it later, feel free to assign me to the card
<oSoMoN> (nothing else from me)
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> it might fit well with your incoming +1 rotation :)
<seb128> k, seems there is no other topic, nice efficient meeting
<seb128> thanks team!
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jul  7 13:49:11 2020 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2020/ubuntu-desktop.2020-07-07-13.30.moin.txt
<hellsworth> thanks!
<oSoMoN> thanks
<marcustomlinson> dank
<GunnarHj> Good afternoon, seb128. Any thoughts on when and how to address the ibus crashes?
<GunnarHj> https://errors.ubuntu.com/?release=Ubuntu%2020.04&package=ibus&period=month&version=1.5.22-2ubuntu2
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, how are you? 'no particular though out of 'would be nice to have someone able to trigger the issue or at least describe what they do to hit it'
<GunnarHj> seb128: I have been following one of the upstream bug trackers (ibus-avro) for a while, and my impression is that they just type and suddenly it stops working. This Ask Ubuntu question illustrates it: https://askubuntu.com/q/1256510
<seb128> GunnarHj, k, I was wondering if that's a crash on shutdown or session closing
<seb128> bug #1871625 states 'after I closed and reopened my session.'
<ubot5> bug 1871625 in ibus (Ubuntu) "ibus-ui-gtk3 crashed with SIGSEGV in __vfprintf_internal()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1871625
<GunnarHj> seb128: That bug report doesn't help much; we don't even know if the bug reporter uses IBus input methods. But I have seen several reports from users who use input methods and who complains that it suddenly stops to work. I'm assuming that the frequent ibus crashes have something to do with it.
<GunnarHj> seb128: It would be good if someone with sufficient skill could dig into those error logs...
<seb128> GunnarHj, right, the issue is that the stacktrace does sounds like a memory corruption so it's not clear the debug info we have are enough to give a proper clue about what could be going on :-/
<GunnarHj> seb128: Sounds tricky. And few crash bug reporters stay long enough to help provide additional info and/or tell how to reproduce it.
<KGB-0> glib pristine-tar c8335f5 Simon McVittie glib2.0_2.64.4.orig.tar.xz.delta glib2.0_2.64.4.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for glib2.0_2.64.4.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/xd0x
<KGB-0> glib upstream/latest d82757c Simon McVittie * pushed 18 commits * https://deb.li/3lTCE
<KGB-0> glib tags 978c472 Simon McVittie upstream/2.64.4 * Upstream version 2.64.4 * https://deb.li/992l
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-07-08
<pieq> Bonjour !
<duflu> Hola pieq 
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> hey duflu 
<marcustomlinson> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> 'lo marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> morning marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> duflu, regarding that high-precision touchpad scrolling, there's absolutely no rush, if at some point you get a chance to test and confirm, that'd be great, otherwise no worries
<duflu> oSoMoN, yeah it's a late-night couch thing
<duflu> oSoMoN, is there a snap or preview anywhere for Chromium on Wayland?
<duflu> I understand it's taking a few years because they (Igalia?) had to adapt the X11 backend at the same time
<oSoMoN> you mean not using xwayland, right?
<oSoMoN> I'm not aware of anyone making a snap for it, but that's a good suggestion
<duflu> oSoMoN, yeah pure Wayland
<duflu> AIUI they had to adapt both X11 and Wayland to use Ozone (or something). So that Linux builds always and only support Ozone
<oSoMoN> I'm adding that to my to-do list, not sure when I'll manage to free up some time for it but it would be interesting for sure
<duflu> Yeah I really want to see how Chromium performs without Xwayland (Xorg) wedged in the midddle
<duflu> The improvement for Firefox was significant, if only someone would fix the touchpad logic
<Laney> moin
<duflu> Hi Laney
<marcustomlinson> hey Laney
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<Laney> moin duflu marcustomlinson seb128 
<Laney> how's it going?
<seb128> tired but fine otherwise, you?
<marcustomlinson> hey seb128
<Laney> not tooooooo bad
<Laney> wishing winter would be over
<seb128> right, it rained quite a lot this morning here, had to get the 'water bubble' for the stroller out
<Laney> did start prepping some bread dough this morning though
<Laney> should be able to bake it tomorrow /o\
<seb128> baguette? :)
<Laney> no but I do want to try making one of those!
<Laney> a friend did that recently, said you have to get some special cloth to make the baguette shape ?
<seb128> Laney, right, nothing fancy though, e.g https://tinyurl.com/y8yt9ml6
<Laney> ah yes
<Laney> I wlil come to seb128 for advice when I start doing it :>
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> jibel: just realised that I didn't get emailed for any recent desktop smoke test failure, can you set that back up please? guess it got lost for groovy
<seb128> (bah, connecting to vpn screwing irc)
<jibel> Laney, I only notified myself when tests were broken to avoid spamming everyone. I'll readd you
<Laney> fair
<Laney> I just want to be reminded that it is broken
<Laney> mainly so I can nag you every 2 weeks or so, admittedly, so perhaps you want to ignore me :D
<jibel> you nag we whether you receive notifications or not apparently ;)
<seb128> no trevinho?
<seb128> Laney, I'm unclear, what's the deal with svg nowadays
<Laney> irccloud had some kind of outage
<Laney> what deal?
<seb128> do app with a svg icon need to depend themself on librsvg-common?.
<jibel> xnox, mwhudson could you have another look at bug 1885414 . It works on Ubuntu but still failing on flavour. I could be because grub-efi-amd64 is installed on flavours but not on ubuntu
<ubot5> bug 1885414 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Groovy) "on flavours ubiquity: bootloader failed on /dev/vda" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1885414
<jibel> s/I/It
<Laney> we should seed that
<jibel> yeah, it's seeded on kubuntu-live, xubuntu-live, ubuntukylin-live, ubuntu-mate-live, ubuntu-budgie-live but not Ubuntu. I don't know why it's different though
<seb128> Laney, sorry, got sidetracked by kid issues again :/ so yeah, formiko's autopkgtest are failing 
<seb128> gi.repository.GLib.Error: gdk-pixbuf-error-quark: Couldn’t recognize the image file format for file “/usr/share/formiko/icons/formiko.svg” (3)
<seb128> because librsvg doesn't get pulled in anymore
<seb128> I didn't really understand that transition, we believe that's it wrong for gdk-pixbuf to automatically pull svg support to any app needing svg should depends on the loader itself now?
<Laney> It used to be pulled in by the adwaita icon theme, which is kind of random
<Laney> so yes, the current situation is that tests need to depend on that if they need it
<seb128> well, it's not only tests I guess?
<seb128> at least in this case the test is starting the app with --help
<seb128> and that's the app which is failing
<Laney> ok, let's say: programs which want to work directly with SVGs via gdk-pixbuf
<Laney> in most cases it's an icon that is loaded by the shell
<seb128> right
<Laney> but sometimes I guess things will do that directly for some reason, those need the loader
<seb128> it's a burden on maintainer and easy to get wrong
<Laney> ok
<seb128> I wonder if we could do something better
<Laney> go argue with bigon, not me
<seb128> right, point
<seb128> I was not trying to argue btw, just trying to get your opinion on the topic to help making mine
<Laney> ah ok
<seb128> but yeah, probably better discussed on #debian-gnome
<mwhudson> jibel, Laney: no we should seed shim-signed and not seed grub-efi-amd64
<mwhudson> although
<jibel> mwhudson, on ubuntu and all the flavours and remove grub-efi-amd64 from the flavours?
<mwhudson> jibel: probably yes but now i'm a bit confused 
<mwhudson> jibel: actually we seem to seed shim-signed ~everywhere now, so the flavours just need to stop seeding grub-efi-amd64
<mwhudson> although no flavours actually seed that?
<mwhudson> does it come via supported-installer-common maybe?
<mwhudson> too late for me to figure this out i'm afraid
<Laney> mwhudson: soz I was replying to Seb, don't know about your problem atm
<Laney> supported-installer-common is just for main-ness not iso-ness isn't it?
<Laney> at least studio is seeding grub-efi in ship-live
<Laney> mind you so is Ubuntu
<Laney> so, I am confuse too
<mwhudson> Laney: *-live shouldn't matter here i think?
<mwhudson> and e.g. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/pending/groovy-desktop-amd64.manifest has grub-efi-amd64 in it
<mwhudson> is this some kind of grotty ordering thing?
<mwhudson> grub-efi-amd64-signed depends on grub-efi-amd64 | grub-pc
<mwhudson> so unless grub-pc is installed first, you get grub-efi-amd64
<mwhudson> anyway need to stop thinking about work
<Laney> ! Promoted grub-efi-amd64-signed from ship-live to live to satisfy shim-signed
<ubot5> Laney: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Laney> * Chose grub-efi-amd64 to satisfy grub-efi-amd64-signed
<Laney> * Chose grub-efi-amd64-signed to satisfy shim-signed
<Laney> ubot5: Not much worry of that happening
<ubot5> Laney: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Laney> that's from https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/kubuntu/groovy/daily-live-20200708.log
<Laney> ah
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/487648306/buildlog_ubuntu_groovy_amd64_kubuntu_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Laney>    Removing: grub-pc as upgrade is not an option for grub-efi-amd64:amd64 (2.04-1ubuntu26)
<Laney> is that what you're talking about?
<Laney> mwhudson: ok I've gone cross eyed, it's impossible for me to tell what the problem is here, but I guess if we want grub-pc to be chosen then that should be explicitly seeded somewhere
<Laney> or like fix ubiquity's recommends
<hellsworth> good morning folks
<marcustomlinson> hey hellsworth
<KGB-2> gnome-control-center signed tags 5187b04 Sebastien Bacher ubuntu/1%3.36.4-1ubuntu1 * gnome-control-center Debian release 1:3.36.4-1ubuntu1 * https://deb.li/3pj2n
<KGB-2> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master 0ffa0d3 Sebastien Bacher * pushed 22 commits (first 5 follow) * https://deb.li/iQz97
<KGB-2> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master e501566 Baurzhan Muftakhidinov po/kk.po * Update Kazakh translation * https://deb.li/3VIS1
<KGB-2> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master 689aee3 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) panels/user-accounts/cc-user-panel.c * user-panel: Add reference to selected user and clear on dispose * https://deb.li/DIah
<KGB-2> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master c413d4d Marco Trevisan (Treviño) panels/user-accounts/ cc-user-panel.c um-fingerprint-dialog.c um-fingerprint-dialog.h * user-panel: Don't wait for fprintd on initialization * https://deb.li/3RuHc
<KGB-2> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master c65f108 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) panels/user-accounts/ cc-user-panel.c um-fingerprint-dialog.c um-fingerprint-dialog.h * fingerprint-dialog: Make the operations cancellable * https://deb.li/xggl
<KGB-2> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master 7d133b8 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) panels/user-accounts/ cc-user-panel.c um-fingerprint-dialog.c * user-panel: Pass a cancellable to the fingerprint operations * https://deb.li/3lEII
<hellsworth> o/ marcustomlinson 
<Trevinho> it took a while to understand why I had no activity in my weechat... IRCCloud went down -_-
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, good morning :) I tried to ping you this morning and was surprised to not have the tab completion work on the channel :p
<Trevinho> seb128, yeah... I looked for pings but weechat looked "active", but only because was properly goiung to my znc... 
<seb128> heh
<Trevinho> seb128, saw that you uploaded g-c-c, I sent you a msg in mattermost but not sure you saw.
<Trevinho> but well, not important, i will add another commit for that
<seb128> Trevinho, I saw it and forgot, we can stage in the Vcs and maybe include in the SRU if you prepare it now
<seb128> otherwise for the next round
<seb128> I wanted the fingerprint thing uploaded today or tomorrow
<hellsworth> would someone please trigger some autopkgtests for me? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dcdydsj9B7/
<oSoMoN> hellsworth, looks like marcustomlinson already did it, right?
<hellsworth> he did yes..
<hellsworth> sorry, i should have updated here
<hellsworth> thank you :)
<mwhudson> Laney: i hadn't found that in the logs, i had gone cross-eyed much earlier
<mwhudson> Laney: but i think we can definitely express our intentions more clearly in the seeds and the dependencies of various tings
<mwhudson> (we could hardly express them _less_ clearly)
<Laney> mwhudson: tbh I'm not sure myself what's right to seed where and when, do you have a good idea about that?
<mwhudson> Laney: i think we want all grub-pc and shim-signed for all bootable amd64 images
<mwhudson> Laney: but maybe we should run this past v*rlon
<Laney> basically, can we ask someone else to fix it? :D
<mwhudson> who isn't in the channel anyway
<Laney> thanks for checking in -devel, now I can go to bed in peace
<Laney> o/
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-07-09
<callmepk> good morning
<duflu> Hi callmepk 
<callmepk> hi duflu 
<jamesh> hi callmepk, duflu 
<duflu> Morning jamesh 
<jamesh> I guess it still is for another 21 minutes...
<callmepk> hi jamesh 
<mwhudson> Laney: well i sent vorlon off down the rabbit hole and he hasn't come back yet...
<duflu> Back later...
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN 
<duflu> biab
<oSoMoN> hey duflu 
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson 
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<marcustomlinson> hi duflu and seb128
<duflu> Hi seb128 
<oSoMoN> salut seb128 
<oSoMoN> morning marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> hey oSoMoN
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, duflu, oSoMoN, how are you today?
<marcustomlinson> tiiiiired
<marcustomlinson> one too many late nights last night I think
<marcustomlinson> how you seb... and he's gone
<seb128> sorry, got to restart my session
<marcustomlinson> seb128: wb :P how are you?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, tired due to the flutter partying yesterday evening? ;)
<oSoMoN> I'm good, I managed to force myself to go to bed not too late last night, and that was a smart move :)
<seb128> I'm alright! I could do with an hour more sleep but oh well, I'm used to that by now :/
<seb128> oSoMoN, wise man!
<marcustomlinson> seb128: yep! if by party you mean "ahhhh quick fix that thing that you only realised is broken last minute!"
<seb128> :)
<seb128> coder variant of a party :p
<duflu> seb128, going well but frustrated so many non-work things are forcing me to take holidays. How are you?
<seb128> a bit tired, nothing unusual
<duflu> I just had to pick up a wheelbarrow (my first), so I can move bricks and sand
<duflu> fun
<Laney> yo
<duflu> 'lo Laney
<marcustomlinson> yolo Laney
<Laney> so you say
<Laney> I'm actually a cat
<Laney> meow duflu marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> ooh, working outside and a fox just wondered through the garden
 * Laney runs
<duflu> 🙀
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<seb128> hum, glib is sad, why oh why :(
<seb128> Bail out! GLib:ERROR:../../../glib/tests/utils.c:108:test_version: assertion failed: (glib_check_version (GLIB_MAJOR_VERSION, GLIB_MINOR_VERSION, GLIB_MICRO_VERSION) == NULL)
<seb128> (it's a sync of Debian and works fine in Debian :/)
<marcustomlinson> my son doesn't believe me, he says it must have just been a cat in a fox suit
<duflu> I noticed that's in groovy proposed
<seb128> duflu, the glib issue?
<duflu> Just the update
<seb128> just the failed test or did you hit the problem in another context with that version?
<Laney> moin seb128 
<Laney> i'm alright t t t t
<Laney> what's up with glib eh
 * Laney runs the test
<seb128> Laney, do you know if there is a way to give --verbose to g_test_init from gnome-desktop-testing-runner ?
<seb128>   if (g_test_verbose ())
<seb128>     g_printerr ("(header %d.%d.%d library %d.%d.%d) ",
<seb128>               GLIB_MAJOR_VERSION, GLIB_MINOR_VERSION, GLIB_MICRO_VERSION,
<seb128>               glib_major_version, glib_minor_version, glib_micro_version);
<seb128> I wish we had that output as part of the log :/
<Laney> no I don't
<Laney> but that does reveal the problem
<seb128> Laney, anyway, since you started poking I will let you continue but feel free to tell me if you want me to have a look
<Laney> header 2.64.4 library 2.64.3
<seb128> weeeiiird
<jibel> Laney, could you upload https://github.com/ubuntu/kstore to universe? I'd like to fill the MIR before my holidays tomorrow and I doubt there'll be a review by vorlon before that.
<jibel> most of the C code is a fork/exec
<seb128> Laney, ah ok, I think it's as simple as the -test binary not having strict enough depends
<seb128> the installed-tests-packages artifact has no libglib2.0-0
<seb128> and testbed-packages has libglib2.0-0	2.64.3-1
<seb128> so I guess for that test no libglib2.0-0 update is pulled in
<seb128> Laney, I had seen that issue in the past and it went away, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/glib/-/issues/1907 , that would explain
<seb128> sorry I said I would let debug and got carried away :(
 * seb128 needs to stop doing that
<Laney> nw
<seb128> Laney, can we get the autopkgtest images refreshed meanwhile or do we go throuh another upload?
<seb128> well I guess refresh isn't right
<Laney> it doesn't get the new libglib2.0 because of libmount
<Laney> needs an extra trigger probably
<Laney> try that locally
<seb128> ah
 * seb128 also demote some udeb to try to help the new util-linux to move along
<Laney> debci-groovy-amd64:glib2.0 {"submit-time": "2020-07-08 20:32:16", "triggers": ["glib2.0/2.64.4-1 util-linux/2.35.2-7ubuntu3"]}
<Laney> btw
<Laney> new proposed-migration wouldn't have had this problem ;-)
<seb128> nice :) almost ready for rollout now?
<Laney> yeah tomorrow maybe
<Laney> today looks busy with sprint stuff
<seb128> right :/
<seb128> Laney, trigger worked thanks for the hint, I did that now
<KGB-0> gnome-control-center signed tags cf7a952 Sebastien Bacher ubuntu/1%3.36.4-0ubuntu1 * gnome-control-center Debian release 1:3.36.4-0ubuntu1 * https://deb.li/GAGs
<KGB-0> gnome-control-center ubuntu/focal cb27e55 Sebastien Bacher * pushed 25 commits (first 5 follow) * https://deb.li/35QWU
<KGB-0> gnome-control-center ubuntu/focal c65f108 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) panels/user-accounts/ cc-user-panel.c um-fingerprint-dialog.c um-fingerprint-dialog.h * fingerprint-dialog: Make the operations cancellable * https://deb.li/xggl
<KGB-0> gnome-control-center ubuntu/focal 7d133b8 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) panels/user-accounts/ cc-user-panel.c um-fingerprint-dialog.c * user-panel: Pass a cancellable to the fingerprint operations * https://deb.li/3lEII
<KGB-0> gnome-control-center ubuntu/focal 563232e Marco Trevisan (Treviño) panels/user-accounts/cc-user-panel.c * user-panel: Only load the fingerprint state once * https://deb.li/PQcA
<KGB-0> gnome-control-center ubuntu/focal 690f803 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) panels/user-accounts/um-fingerprint-dialog.c * fingerprint-dialog: Don't use sync calls for deleting fingerprints * https://deb.li/3Jzki
<KGB-0> gnome-control-center ubuntu/focal 09cefec Marco Trevisan (Treviño) panels/user-accounts/ data/account-fingerprint.ui um-fingerprint-dialog.c * fingerprint-dialog: Don't limit the number of maximum enroll stages * https://deb.li/nry0
<Laney> jibel: sorry missed that, will look after sessions
<jibel> Laney, thanks
<luna_> oSoMoN: There was a new Firefox release today 78.0.2 that fixes bug with Roblox and some other websites
<luna_> would be nice with a package
<luna_> also Firefox 79 Beta 6 tommorow not sure you package betas however
<oSoMoN> luna_, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/78.0.2+build2-0ubuntu1
<oSoMoN> and ricotz does a great job of keeping up with the betas at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next/+packages
<luna_> oSoMoN: perfect, thanks :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-07-10
<callmepk> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128 
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, comment ça va ?
<oSoMoN> seb128, bien, la maison dort encore, c’est les meilleures heures de la journée :) et toi?
<seb128> oui, je confirme :)
<seb128> c'est pareil ici!
<jibel> hi all
<seb128> hey jibel, how are you?
<oSoMoN> salut jibel 
<jibel> seb128, I'm okay, my mind is well prepared for holidays :)
<seb128> great, hope you enjoy the time off :-)
<Laney> moin
<Laney> working, on a friday
<Laney> DON'T LIKE IT
<seb128> but's it's new britney's friday!
<seb128> hey Laney :)
<Laney> hey seb128 
<Laney> how's it going?
<Laney> bit more sunny here today!
<seb128> it's grey and rainy here and I'm tired, but it's friday!
<seb128> those meeting days are exhausting
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> one more :/
<Laney> just us two today?
 * Laney eyes the desktop team
<marcustomlinson> boo!
<jibel> hola Laney 
 * oSoMoN does the eye of the tiger to Laney 
<Laney> AH
 * Laney offers a beer to marcustomlinson jibel and oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> is it beer o'clock already? time flies
<Laney> I'm using this unique opportunity to re-evaluate everything
<Laney> one of them is "you can only drink beer after X o'clock"
<Laney> rule DELETED
 * Laney now makes tea with beer instead of water
<Laney> dear me that sounds awful
<oSoMoN> it does
 * Laney apologises to both tea and beer
<GunnarHj> Hello Laney!
<GunnarHj> Laney: Can you spare a few minutes with backporting a new package? Proposal in PPA and no reverse deps. Bug #1886990. (I suppose that ibus-typing-booster should be accepted in groovy's new queue first,  though.)
<ubot5> bug 1886990 in Xenial Backports "Please backport ibus-typing-booster 2.9.3-1 (universe) from groovy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1886990
<GunnarHj> Laney: Also a related question: Is debhelper-compat =12 ok in bionic, and debhelper >=10 in xenial, i.e. is -backports available when building -backports?
<Laney> GunnarHj: Not now, sorry, I'm busy inside proposed-migration
<Laney> and yes to both of your questions / suppositions
<GunnarHj> Laney: Do you want me to seek a sponsor?
<Laney> Ask me again on Monday :>
<Laney> get an archive admin to run new-binary-debian-universe in the meantime
<GunnarHj> Laney: Sure, will do. Good luck with the proposed-migration stuff. :)
<GunnarHj> Hello seb128! Can you please accept ibus-typing-booster in groovy's new queue?
<Laney> Trevinho: you going to take care of the yaru 20.04.1 request or want me to?
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, how are you? did you see L_aney's question? (just checking since you reconnected not long after due to a split)
<Laney> MARCOOOOOOOO
<Trevinho_> Laney, seb128: yeah sorry... ignored IRC. So yeah let me handle that
<seb128> trevinho, hey, thanks
<Trevinho_> np
<KGB-1> mutter signed tags 15b3385 Marco Trevisan ubuntu/3.36.3-1ubuntu2 * mutter Debian release 3.36.3-1ubuntu2 * https://deb.li/3LBIv
<KGB-1> mutter ubuntu/master ddf799e Marco Trevisan * pushed 9 commits (first 5 follow) * https://deb.li/0blz
<KGB-1> mutter ubuntu/master a89e8bd Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/patches/x11-Add-support-for-fractional-scaling-using-Randr.patch * xrandr-scaling: Remove wrongly added files to the patch * https://deb.li/iiXAs
<KGB-1> mutter ubuntu/master 217bf99 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/patches/x11-Add-support-for-fractional-scaling-using-Randr.patch * xrandr-scaling: Use pre-computed crtc layout size for computing screen size * https://deb.li/jbSC
<KGB-1> mutter ubuntu/master 99a40f2 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/patches/x11-Add-support-for-fractional-scaling-using-Randr.patch * xrandr-scaling: Decouple the output mode from layout mode capabilities * https://deb.li/3DXXG
<KGB-1> mutter ubuntu/master 4f2e98b Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/patches/x11-Add-support-for-fractional-scaling-using-Randr.patch * xrandr-scaling: Apply proper layout monitor config when using fractional scaling * https://deb.li/BB9c
<KGB-1> mutter ubuntu/master 393c333 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/patches/x11-Add-support-for-fractional-scaling-using-Randr.patch * https://deb.li/302Wy
<KGB-1> xrandr-scaling: Restore the fractional settings when reverting to fractional layout
<KGB-1> mutter signed tags f7c9980 Marco Trevisan ubuntu/3.36.3-0ubuntu0.20.04.2 * mutter Debian release 3.36.3-0ubuntu0.20.04.2 * https://deb.li/3Q1hz
<KGB-1> mutter ubuntu/focal 216d736 Marco Trevisan * pushed 9 commits (first 5 follow) * https://deb.li/1CiR
<KGB-1> mutter ubuntu/focal 57e1ba4 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/patches/x11-Add-support-for-fractional-scaling-using-Randr.patch * xrandr-scaling: Remove wrongly added files to the patch * https://deb.li/3Vycv
<KGB-1> mutter ubuntu/focal a4e77f6 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/patches/x11-Add-support-for-fractional-scaling-using-Randr.patch * xrandr-scaling: Use pre-computed crtc layout size for computing screen size * https://deb.li/Dy0E
<KGB-1> mutter ubuntu/focal b277749 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/patches/x11-Add-support-for-fractional-scaling-using-Randr.patch * xrandr-scaling: Decouple the output mode from layout mode capabilities * https://deb.li/3LWCe
<KGB-1> mutter ubuntu/focal b2c7a66 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/patches/x11-Add-support-for-fractional-scaling-using-Randr.patch * xrandr-scaling: Apply proper layout monitor config when using fractional scaling * https://deb.li/032I
<KGB-1> mutter ubuntu/focal ef50d1d Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/patches/x11-Add-support-for-fractional-scaling-using-Randr.patch * https://deb.li/iiPGA
<KGB-1> xrandr-scaling: Restore the fractional settings when reverting to fractional layout
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-07-11
<lower02> Hi, the Activities view does now allow rearranging the windows by drag and drop. It only allows dragging windows to other workspaces. Whats the reason for not allowing them to be rearranged inside the same workspace?
